# Official Phenom II x2 500 Club!



## vnv727

*Updated* Signature code: This sig looks a lot better than the bland one I put together. Special thanks go to *[email protected]'D* for making it and allowing me to post it here for everyone to enjoy.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/525772-unofficial-phenom-ii-x2-550-club.html"][B][CENTER][B][U]:clock:PHENOM II X2 550BE OC  CLUB:clock:[/U][/B][/CENTER][/B]
[/URL]

[/CODE]

I haven't seen a thread like this so I decided to make one. This will be a thread to discuss the phenom II x2 550: overclocking, unlocking cores, general discussion, etc... I will make a spreadsheet on google spreadsheets of overclocks achieved and give someone else permission to edit it if they want to help.

If submitting an overclock, please include the following (this order would help too for organization):
*Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed
NB speed
HT Link
Motherboard
Cooling method*
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...en&output=html

vnv727 is now helping with the chart. Thanks to him very much! *I am no longer updating this, PM me if you would like to be able to edit it on google docs along with vnv727.*
Unofficial Phenom II x2 550 Club!

Thread now under new management. _ENTERPRISE_

Tator Tot EDIT: Thread now under VNV727's control.


----------



## Contagion

count me in!
i cant unlock with current mobo but i expect to get a Biostar 128m soon!!


----------



## raikky

Clock speed 3.7ghz
FSB x Multi 200 x 18.5
Vcore 1.385
RAM speed 800 mhz
NB Speed 2000 mhz
HT Link 800 mhz
Motherboard asus crosshair II
Cooling method stock cooler









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589247


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
count me in!
i cant unlock with current mobo but i expect to get a Biostar 128m soon!!

woah...you broke 1.425v for cpu...according to newegg that was the recommended limit.

but may i ask, why are te quads limit at 1.55 and the duals are at 1.425?


----------



## raikky

but, its not limited to 1.425.....

1.425 is recomended limit. doesnt mean you cant go past it


----------



## jbranton

Just purchased mine this morning. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Haha count me in... 4.085Ghz so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589436
Clock speed - 4085Mhz
FSB x Multi - 215x19
Vcore - 1.504
RAM speed - 860Mhz (800Mhz Stock)
NB Speed - 1720Mhz
HT Link - 1290Mhz
Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX A2+ (Jan 09 BIOS)
Cooling method - Lapped Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 64

I have not tested stability on the above settings, although I have tested it 10hrs Orthos stable @ 4Ghz

Oh and its also quad core unlocked


----------



## jameskelsey

Unlocked 0922APMW

Just got my Corsair Hydro H50. Going to start OC testing this coming week.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592974


----------



## sarngate

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589494

The only reason i'm so happy with that is that it's stable on stock cooling. I won't push it further than that until i get myself a decent cooler.


----------



## Fitzbane

I have mine OCd mine to 3.6ghz stable dual..

also unlocked at 3.1GHZ quad stable, going to try OCing this soon.

Will post more infos later.


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


woah...you broke 1.425v for cpu...according to newegg that was the recommended limit.

but may i ask, why are te quads limit at 1.55 and the duals are at 1.425?


Well these are quad's with two cores disabled, they will take 1.6v just as good as a quad, but with two less cores they will not need it.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


woah...you broke 1.425v for cpu...according to newegg that was the recommended limit.

but may i ask, why are te quads limit at 1.55 and the duals are at 1.425?


yeah well, most places dont recommend oc at all so.. lol i have seen people that this chip to 1.55v.... im scared to take it to 1.5... anyways...


----------



## HondaGuy

MA790X-UD4P, bios F5
DTek Fuzion V2 block


----------



## vincentfkc

how can u show unlocked 4 cores?


----------



## sarngate

You might want to delete my previous entry, the 2 other cores were unstable. Managed to get this on stock which i'm happy with:


----------



## raikky

anyone know if im able to unlock the 2 cores with a crosshair 2 780a. im not sure what you need to do to see if you can. i kno its only first poissible if the 2 cores are just dsiabled but not sure if i need to downlaod any software


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raikky*


anyone know if im able to unlock the 2 cores with a crosshair 2 780a. im not sure what you need to do to see if you can. i kno its only first poissible if the 2 cores are just dsiabled but not sure if i need to downlaod any software


No, you can't. nForce motherboards don't have a real form of ACC.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raikky*


anyone know if im able to unlock the 2 cores with a crosshair 2 780a. im not sure what you need to do to see if you can. i kno its only first poissible if the 2 cores are just dsiabled but not sure if i need to downlaod any software


I think some other user did this by enabling NCC (nvidia's form of ACC).


----------



## raikky

any diea on how to do that?


----------



## jameskelsey

It may only be in a newer BIOS version too.


----------



## raikky

i mean. this NCC? what does it stand for. ive searched on google and nothing. and is it in the bios or on nvidia control panel.


----------



## TripleC

wow eh, 4+ ghz on air cool,

good chip


----------



## Mikecdm

Hopefully by today I should have something to show. Right now I'm at 3.9ghz with 1.47v and load temps don't seem too bad. So far the highest that I have seen are 45Â°C. The problem is that the last couple of bumps have needed a lot more vcore, 4.0ghz isn't looking to good right now.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
Hopefully by today I should have something to show. Right now I'm at 3.9ghz with 1.47v and load temps don't seem too bad. So far the highest that I have seen are 45Â°C. The problem is that the last couple of bumps have needed a lot more vcore, 4.0ghz isn't looking to good right now.

Are you using Vista 64-bit? I think you are at the limit for 64-bit.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raikky* 
i mean. this NCC? what does it stand for. ive searched on google and nothing. and is it in the bios or on nvidia control panel.

It's actually called NvCC which stands for Nvidia Clock Calibration. It's a form of ACC for the Nvidia nForce 980a only. But from what I've read it uses a separate micro code from ACC that does not allow unlocking.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Are you using Vista 64-bit? I think you are at the limit for 64-bit.

There's an overclocking limit due to OS? I don't know if that's true or not, but you are right about the limit. 230x17= 3.91ghz, which is pretty much my max, somewhat stable clocks. I have booted over 4ghz but not stable.

Right now I'm trying to work things out using a 16x mulit to try and increase the reference clock. I just don't know how much voltage is safe for the cpu/nb. I'm still trying to figure that out. If I can do 245x16, I'll be happy.


----------



## jameskelsey

I don't believe in the OS limit. With the Brisbanes you could increase stability by adjusting the memory sub timings for a higher OC. I wonder if the 550 has the same trait.


----------



## richierich1212

Yes it is a known fact that you can gain a bit more overclock by using a 32-bit system


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Yes it is a known fact that you can gain a bit more overclock by using a 32-bit system

Actually its more of a rumor.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Are you using Vista 64-bit? I think you are at the limit for 64-bit.

I know that, but your other post made it seem like there was a physically imposed limit on my chip because I'm using v64.


----------



## LethalRise750

For every PC I've used and built I've gotten the same overclocks using 32 bit as 64 bit.


----------



## Gr3m1in

It says not validated but its a pretty common bug with CPUZ 1.51

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582640










I was the 2nd person on here with a 550 after Honda, but i havent put anywhere near the amount of OC testing into it most other people have since Ive been busy sadly

but i love this little chip


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## JMT668

is this board good for unlocking and OCing?

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 AMD 790X

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MB-183-GI


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


is this board good for unlocking and OCing?

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 AMD 790X

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MB-183-GI


Well both honda and i have hit over 4ghz with it so im assuming it is, from all the people commenting on it everyone seems to like it


----------



## HondaGuy

They are different mobo ours are UD4P....he is asking about the UD4

Other than fewer sata,
But power phase is 4+1
Havent seen anyone with the mobo, and was able to unlock...


----------



## Gr3m1in

Didn't notice that (im tired its past midnight here) in that case then from what I've heard the non p version had some issues with it at least according to what ive read on XS


----------



## JMT668

oh so maybe try somthing else?


----------



## Contagion

if this is a club can we get a sig??


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


if this is a club can we get a sig??










If someone would like to make one I would gladly put it in the first post so other users can copy it. I'm not good with making one though lol


----------



## [email protected]'D

4.020Ghz
224x18
1.45v
372.2 MHz (3:5) @ 5-5-5-18
Asus m3n78 Pro nForce 720a 
Agogee GTZ/ XSPC 240 rad

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582823


----------



## Fitzbane

Update..
*Dual*
Clock speed: 3.8ghz
FSB x Multi: 200x19
Vcore: 1.425
RAM speed: 1066
HT Link 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method: Xigmatek Dark Knight

*Quad*
Clock speed: 3.6ghz
FSB x Multi: 200x18
Vcore: 1.31
RAM speed: 1066
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method: Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## JMT668

whats the highest OC with four cores unlocked?


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
whats the highest OC with four cores unlocked?

A guy called Honda got to 4.0Ghz.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
A guy called Honda got to 4.0Ghz.

I think he got 4.1Ghz.


----------



## jbranton

Just got mine last night from Newegg. It was late when I got home, so I didn't have a lot of time to mess with it. I was able to get to 3.7Ghz just by changing the multiplier. It looks like I will have no problem getting it faster when I actually get into the BIOS and tweak things. I'm looking forward to messing with it some more.


----------



## skugpezz

are these overclocks stale?


----------



## JMT668

Stale?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


Stale?


JMT668, I think he's wondering if any of these 550BE overclocks are *stable *


----------



## HondaGuy

550 [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, you always have the craziest overclocks









Have you started testing for stability yet?

Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Thanks... You just might see a [email protected] soon......Or even 4.2 CPU, guess I better hook up my cooling to my Culligan Water Cooler









No I havent started ant testing yet, just a few Cinebench, Super PI, Everest, so far

I will start some OCCT soon tho


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


No I havent started ant testing yet, just a few Cinebench, Super PI, Everest, so far

I will start some OCCT soon tho


HondaGuy, well SuperPI does show some stability. If it ends up being OCCT stable will you run that overclock 24/7?


----------



## g94

I'm having an issue with my Phenom II 550be. Here's the link to the specific thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ck-nvidia.html


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g94* 
I'm having an issue with my Phenom II 550be. Here's the link to the specific thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ck-nvidia.html

What is the batch number on that 550? Sounds like a bios issue to me


----------



## g94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
What is the batch number on that 550? Sounds like a bios issue to me

Dang i should have written it down before i put the cpu in.. Is there any other way to find the batch number than looking at the physical cpu?


----------



## HondaGuy

Nope... You would have to take off the cooler

Just looking into your bios now

Your bios is updated?

Once you Enable the ACC,, then you have to enable the Unleash mode also


----------



## g94

I believe i have BIOS 0501.

*EDIT* I have not seen an "unleash" mode in my BIOS...


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

3.6Ghz
200x18
1.392v Vcore (stock)
Ram speed 800mhz 
HT Link 2000mhz
Asus M4N78 Pro Bios 0902 (Nvidia GeForce 8300 chipset)
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588949

All 4 cores unlocked and ran Prime95 stable for 1hr+... (turned on NCC (nvidia's version of ACC)


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g94*


I believe i have BIOS 0501.

*EDIT* I have not seen an "unleash" mode in my BIOS...



UPDATE your bios to 703... then everything will work


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


3.6Ghz
200x18
1.392v Vcore (stock)
Ram speed 800mhz 
HT Link 2000mhz
Asus M4N78 Pro Bios 0902 (Nvidia GeForce 8300 chipset)
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588949

All 4 cores unlocked and ran Prime95 stable for 1hr+... (turned on NCC (nvidia's version of ACC)


MrAMD_Fan, I like that overclock. It's not too high but still a nice jump from stock and it's near the stock Vcore









How are your temps with the Xigmatek?

Good luck


----------



## richierich1212

I thought stock vcore for the 550 was around 1.3v?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
I thought stock vcore for the 550 was around 1.3v?

Yes it is. I believe cpuz report 1.296 at stock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
I thought stock vcore for the 550 was around 1.3v?

Richierich1212, are you referring to my post above? His Vcore isn't at stock but it's not to far from it. Heck it's still under 1.4 volts. Not to shabby.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just playing around undervolting the 550 X2, only 10 mins tho of OCCT


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, wow impressive. I remember this discussion coming up last year but can under-volting damage the processor? This was always a topic that came up.


----------



## HondaGuy

I dont think so...but if it does then I go buy another one...lol

Just running 550 on MA790X-UD4P undervolting it also,,,still have about 10 mins left, I'll post then


----------



## Fitzbane

I dont know how you managed to get 4.1ghz OC on quad of this..

I need better cooling I guess haha. Im too budget for new fans >.>


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## Fitzbane

[email protected] temps

I love this processor..best $100 ive ever spent.


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, wow those are some crazy full load temperatures...25C! Your H2O setup and low room ambients must be helping quite a bit


----------



## HondaGuy

Just have some good paste....lol


----------



## raxen

I think I'll post up some of my results too. This chip is pretty damn amazing.

OVERCLOCKED:
X2 @ X4 200x18.5 = 3.7ghz
CPU-NB @ 2.4ghz
Vcore @ 1.5v in bios, 1.456v in cpu-z
Vcpu-nb @ 1.25v
Prime95 Blend test 12 hours stable

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/8...12hrstable.png

UNDERVOLTED:
X2 @ X4 200x16 = 3.2ghz
CPU-NB @ 2.0ghz
Vcore @ 1.26 in bios, 1.248 in cpu-z
Vcpu-nb @ 1.21v
Prime95 Blend test 24 hours stable

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/435...rstablecut.png


----------



## richierich1212

Hey Raxen it looks like you need to use this hacked BIOS to fix the HT link speed

Nice results! What are your load temps?


----------



## raxen

Ohhh...

Thanks for the link to the bios. I'll give that a try. Maybe this BIOS will help me boot into windows at 4ghz... a point I have not been able to reach, x2 or x4.

Load temps are in the screenshot. Core temp sensor doesn't work with X4 enabled, so I can only go by CPU temp. I have found that the two temps are pretty similar for X2 enabled.

It is 51 for 3.7ghz, and 34 for 3.2ghz. Ambient temp is 27.


----------



## g94

Enter G94

Clock speed: 4003mhz
FSB x Multi: 19x210.7
Vcore: 1.51v
RAM speed: 843mhz
HT Link: 2107mhz
Motherboard: ASUS M4N82 Deluxe, Nforce 980a
Cooling method: HDT-SD964 with stock fan and extra pull fan.
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593114


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


Hey Raxen it looks like you need to use this hacked BIOS to fix the HT link speed

Nice results! What are your load temps?


Richierich1212, thank you for sharing that link. I wasn't aware the Biostar 790 model had a 1600Mhz HT lock.

Good info


----------



## g94

It's pretty neat how the majority of the entries are 4ghz+


----------



## Bedubs

I guess I'm in the club - I've unlocked the cores but haven't done any overclocking ... yet.

Anyone have any tips on temp monitoring w/ the cores unlocked as the Gigabyte util (EZ-tune 6) was running about 10 degrees higher than what OCCT and AMD overdrive reported when I just had 2 cores enabled.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bedubs*


Anyone have any tips on temp monitoring w/ the cores unlocked as the Gigabyte util (EZ-tune 6) was running about 10 degrees higher than what OCCT and AMD overdrive reported when I just had 2 cores enabled.


Bedubs, have you tried Coretemp or Everest? Both are excellent applications for monitoring temperatures.

Good luck


----------



## odin673

Just unlocked mine(recieved it today). All my temps show up as 0 Celcius. Looks like I'll be flying blind for now. Won't be upping the clocks until I get a decent cooler.

Is there a certain difference between dual and quad(+ X degrees)

Thanks


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm not sure how well this plays out, but everest shows a cpu temp and a core temp. Under load, the core temp is 10-11Â°C less than the cpu temp. I'm not sure if the same would apply when it's unlocked, but that's what I have been doing.


----------



## Bedubs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I'm not sure how well this plays out, but everest shows a cpu temp and a core temp. Under load, the core temp is 10-11Â°C less than the cpu temp. I'm not sure if the same would apply when it's unlocked, but that's what I have been doing.

Mikecmd: that's great news. It's what I've been experiencing w/ my util although it was in reverse i.e. my software was 10-11Â°C higher. Thanks!


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I'm not sure how well this plays out, but everest shows a cpu temp and a core temp. Under load, the core temp is 10-11Â°C less than the cpu temp. I'm not sure if the same would apply when it's unlocked, but that's what I have been doing.

Mike I never checked stock x2 temps so I'm not sure where I'm at temp wise.
I'm getting like 37c idle and 52c full load CPU temp in EasyTune6's newest version.
Do you have it installed?
If so how do the CPU temp readings compare to your other readings?


----------



## Mikecdm

I never used that easy tune thing. Does it actually read temps when it's unlocked to quad core? I haven't found anything that actually works. Core temp and everest both show 0 for the temp.

I might give it a try later on. I use that computer only when I'm in the mood to mess with the clocks. For everything else I use my intel rig.


----------



## jameskelsey

It gives a CPU temp, I downloaded the newest version from Gigabyte.


----------



## Bedubs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*


Mike I never checked stock x2 temps so I'm not sure where I'm at temp wise.
I'm getting like 37c idle and 52c full load CPU temp in EasyTune6's newest version.
Do you have it installed?
If so how do the CPU temp readings compare to your other readings?


James: I was receiving ~44c (OCCT/AMD Overdrive) and ~55c (EZ-Tune6) when I maxed (100%) two cores (Prime95 and OCCT). When I unlocked the cores OCCT, CoreTemp and Overdrive all showed 0c while EZ-Tune still worked, although I'm assuming it's still ~10c higher than actual. When I max 4 cores via Prime95 or OCCT I get low 60c in EZ-Tune which should be low 50c actual - or so I hope.


----------



## jameskelsey

I just tried 3.6Ghz at 1.375v and ET6 temp hit 60c after 2 minutes of OCCT and blue screened. I think I'm going to just leave it at 3.2Ghz till I get some better cooling.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here you go, exactly as I thought. Eazy tune 6 measures the cpu temp, which is around 10Â°C higher than the core temp. When using 2 cores, the core temp has a reading. When using 4 cores, there is no core reading.

I tried various voltages and speeds to see if the temp was consistant and in my case it was. Under load, cpu temp was 10-11Â°C higer than the core temp. The core temp was the temp we usually consider when we mention our temp. I found that it was usually 11Â°C higher but at times it would drop to 10Â°C, Never was it less than 10Â°C difference, while under load.

However, I don't know if the same difference still applies when using 4 cores. The best way to figure this out would be to ask someone with a 955be or 940be to show a comparison. I still don't know how accurate it would be, but it'd give me an idea if the cpu temp is still 10Â°C higher than core.


----------



## Dopamin3

Chart has been updated for the most part. I'm missing alot of NB speeds though I'm thinking to just hide the column.


----------



## HondaGuy

Update here, Just running Dual Core


----------



## Sleeping Giant

She's stock right now, but that's only until I get my cooler.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


MrAMD_Fan, I like that overclock. It's not too high but still a nice jump from stock and it's near the stock Vcore









How are your temps with the Xigmatek?

Good luck


i didn't see your question.... sorry....I've been really busy lately with work... I'm around 45-48 under load and 33 idle.... sorry i'm sloooow









EDIT: just noticed that you said "near" the stock vcore.... that is my board + the NCC setting i think.... i didn't manually up the vcore at all.... and i love the xiggy!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


However, I don't know if the same difference still applies when using 4 cores. The best way to figure this out would be to ask someone with a 955be or 940be to show a comparison. I still don't know how accurate it would be, but it'd give me an idea if the cpu temp is still 10Â°C higher than core.


Mikecdm, I have feeling when the two additional cores are unlocked the TDP may be going up. The temperatures may actually be a lot higher versus running two cores.

Just to clarify, as far as I know "cpu temp" is at the IHS level so it's completely normal to see that big of a difference when comparing against "core temps".

Good luck


----------



## Favsky

Hello,I have buy the cpu too, real best value to buy.









but the cpuid show "not validated", what's the problem?

Clock speed 4232.95 MHz
FSB x Multi 201.57 * 21
Vcore 1.52v
RAM speed DDR3 1075 MHz
HT Link 1814 MHz
Motherboard GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method Coolermaster GeminII S


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Favsky*


Hello,I have buy the cpu too, real best value to buy.









but the cpuid show "not validated", what's the problem?

Clock speed 4232.95 MHz
FSB x Multi 201.57 * 21
Vcore 1.52v
RAM speed DDR3 1075 MHz
HT Link 1814 MHz
Motherboard GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method Coolermaster GeminII S












I have seen "not-validated" sometimes.... It maybe something with the CPU-Z program.... 
Nice overclock! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Favsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
I have seen "not-validated" sometimes.... It maybe something with the CPU-Z program....
Nice overclock! Welcome to OCN!

I look the other user has good overclock record in this post, and then take the action to buy it


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Favsky*


Hello,I have buy the cpu too, real best value to buy.









but the cpuid show "not validated", what's the problem?

Clock speed 4232.95 MHz
FSB x Multi 201.57 * 21
Vcore 1.52v
RAM speed DDR3 1075 MHz
HT Link 1814 MHz
Motherboard GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method Coolermaster GeminII S


Favsky, wow nice overclock. HondaGuy has some competition now. Have you started running stability tests yet? Try validating your processor at stock settings to see if that works.

Good luck


----------



## Favsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Favsky, wow nice overclock. HondaGuy has some competition now. Have you started running stability tests yet? Try validating your processor at stock settings to see if that works.

Good luck









HondaGuy can oc the NB to 2800, but my motherboard only keep on 2400







,

I just have little lucky to buy the cpu, need to learn from HondaGuy


----------



## staryoshi

The parts for my AMD build will be here sometime this week... when i get it put together I'll report how it goes







Hoping to unlock one or two cores on this X2 550... Don't need to overclock it.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I noticed the new setup of rankings... Im not dual core just so you know... Im unlocked


----------



## Mikecdm

This is what I have been running lately. I'm waiting until the rest of the parts for my loop get here so that I can mess with it some more.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I want to start OC'ing mine, but won't have my cooler for a week or so. Any recommendations for some mild OC settings with stock cooling? I've never done any kind of OC'ing before, so go easy on me.


----------



## Fitzbane

You should be able to just bump the multiplier and get 3.4-3.6ghz on stock cooling. I've even seen 3.8ghz on stock cooling, but im guessing it depends on your case's airflow.


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

I want in! How's this for a stable OC? Will run P95 over night, but a 20 pass on IBT at high seems good enough to me...


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*


You should be able to just bump the multiplier and get 3.4-3.6ghz on stock cooling. I've even seen 3.8ghz on stock cooling, but im guessing it depends on your case's airflow.


Bump the multi to what? Also, I get fairly decent airflow, and will be adding the cooler and 3 more fans here soon. My core temp is ~33* right now.


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Bump the multi to what? Also, I get fairly decent airflow, and will be adding the cooler and 3 more fans here soon. My core temp is ~33* right now.


On stock cooler w/ my 550BE I was able to get to 3.6 on stock volts...so that would be a multi of 18 x 200 FSB = 3600...try that...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


On stock cooler w/ my 550BE I was able to get to 3.6 on stock volts...so that would be a multi of 18 x 200 FSB = 3600...try that...










Memnoch_thedevil, wow that is pretty good. Did you pass stability testing.

Sleeping Giant, if you aren't touching the Vcore then you probably have nothing to worry about. Just in case though, keep an eye on the core temps when you start stress testing. Full load testing will definitely raise those core tempatures substantially.

Good luck


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Memnoch_thedevil, wow that is pretty good. Did you pass stability testing.


I passed a 12 hour Prime 95 @ 3.6 w/ stock volts but this is where I'm at now...from above:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


I want in! How's this for a stable OC? Will run P95 over night, but a 20 pass on IBT at high seems good enough to me...















And this is what I am testing for stability now:


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


I passed a 12 hour Prime 95 @ 3.6 w/ stock volts but this is where I'm at now...from above:

And this is what I am testing for stability now:




Memnoch_thedevil, very cool. I like how a 500Mhz doesn't require any Vcore increase at all. With the 3.8Ghz overclock what kind of voltages did you run? Is CPU-Z correct with the 1.376 volts?

Good luck


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Memnoch_thedevil, very cool. I like how a 500Mhz doesn't require any Vcore increase at all. With the 3.8Ghz overclock what kind of voltages did you run? Is CPU-Z correct with the 1.376 volts?

Good luck


ya it's correct, I only added .05v to the vcore, and .1v to the NB, and put the ram at 2.0v, no other voltage increase or changes...I want to try and tighten up the memory next...not too good at that though lol


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Favsky, wow nice overclock. HondaGuy has some competition now. Have you started running stability tests yet? Try validating your processor at stock settings to see if that works.

Good luck










Nice clocks there man








I guess it time to start benching again with this [email protected] here we come

I think tho that The DDR3 version seems to have more Headroom with the IMC...


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

I agree, I think I have a golden chip here that's held back by my ram and board. I think with some nice ddr3 ram on an am3 board, especially under some water, this chip would really shine. But for now I will be happy with 3.8 w/ 2800 NB & 2500 HT with only a .05v bump to the v core


----------



## RendoR

I got everything working, thanks Hondaguy! I have a few questions though. I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to overclocking and this is my first multi core CPU. My other two PC's have single core Bartons.

My main concern is with the temps. Since I unlocked all 4 cores I notice the AOD shows -256 and I lost the per core temps. Should I be worried about that? Everest shows my Motherboard/ CPU @ 38 C's. That's with the Noctua cooler. Oh, my CPU is the X2 550 BE on a Giga UD4P. RAM is Kingston HyperX pc8500 running at 800 right now.

My other newbie question is this. What are the advantages of unlocking all 4 cores? Going off the benchmarks in Everest, I don't see any improvement. Should I leave it as a dual core for games and unlock the 4 cores for Video editing? Where will I see the biggest gains from this, I guess that's really my question.

Thanks a million guys. I tried to google for an answer but this is the only CPU I know of that can go from 2 to 4 cores...


----------



## HondaGuy

Everest working here



Rendor: hey No Problem, thats what we are here for to help out each other....I go tthe same temps on AOD also, Just updated to the beta of everest .1771, shows the temps of the 550 as quad.
Sometimes I run mine as Dual, but when Im video editing also I will reboot into quad mode, its nice to have that option.I wouldnt worry about your CPU temp in quad mode, also change your ram to run 1066 mode, you should get better results in Everest testing...Your score will be better if you up the NB... I fond with [email protected] with NBvolts at +200 min, will work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
My other newbie question is this. What are the advantages of unlocking all 4 cores? Going off the benchmarks in Everest, I don't see any improvement. Should I leave it as a dual core for games and unlock the 4 cores for Video editing?

RendoR, just make sure after unlocking all four cores that you run some type of stability test. This will just confirm whether or not the other cores are stable under load. Other then that good job









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Just updated to the beta of everest .1771, shows the temps of the 550 as quad.

HondaGuy, that's interesting. I was wondering about that. So it looks like the issue is application related? I wonder why with older versions it shows 0 degree's









I think the last non-beta version worked perfectly fine with the "quad-cores" so that is kind of weird.

Good luck


----------



## RendoR

Thanks for the quick responses guys, I wasn't expecting that.

I'm gonna be honest here and just say I fear the BSOD. I'm not sure how to reset the CMOS on this board. Has anyone used the Xpress recovery?

I'm using Everest Ultimate 5.02.1750. Anyone know how much the Beta version costs or where to find it? I went ahead and bumped the multiplier up to 17.5 and ran a stability test in Everest. The CPU temp reached 53 C at the highest and it idles around 41 or so. Is that about right? I ran the test for about 5 minutes w/o any problems at all. I have a Cooler Master Storm (Scout) case and a Noctua cooler. I did plug my CPU fan into the sys2 slot because the cpu_fan is really hard to get at. Will that change the fan speed? It runs @ 1400rpm now w/o any inline resistor.

I followed Hondaguys screen shots for the most part







Is there a way you can show your Ram timings? Or is that really dependent on the particular RAM you use? I have Kingston HyperX 1066mhz. It's supposed to run at 5.5.5.15 2T. It's at 5.7.7.24 on auto at 1066mhz. Voltage is 1.95.

I feel like I just asked about 500 questions guys, forgive me if it's too much at once. Mostly I just want to get the RAM timings squared away, and to make sure my temps are good.


----------



## HondaGuy

Hey Rendor,,,,any chance of you filling out your sig, then we all know what you are running, I dont mind showing you my timings...you have to go into bios and manually set your timing to 5-5-5-15 in bios.... make sure that you know what your ram volts are also, as per your ram website


----------



## RendoR

No problem Hondaguy... I totally forgot to fill out my sig. Thanks for reminding me







I didn't even think to check Kingstons website. I was going off Tiger Directs specs. This is what they are saying "Each module pair has been tested to run at DDR2- 1066MHz at a latency timing of 5-5-5-15 at +1.85V to +2.0V."

Everest is showing 1.95V but I never touched it (honest). Isn't that a bit high? I remember seeing 1.8 on the DIMMS.

I will check Kingstons site. What am I looking for exactly? Max voltage?

UPDATE* I went ahead and changed the timings to 5.5.5.15 2T in the bios. I can't believe I didn't get a BSOD. My old system had an Athlon XP Barton, ECS n2u400 mobo and Patriot DDR400 ram. There's no way I could tweak settings like this and get away with it. I'm truly blown away by this experience. I'm so glad I didn't go with a store bought PC.

Oh.. Is 1.95V OK? Should I run another stability test and how long? Thanks Guys!

Here's what the benchmarks look like with the new timings. Does that look reasonable?


----------



## HondaGuy

Everest could be off....But you would need to go into bios and set it manually the volts and timings.. Just look on there site what the volts should be at and timings? Are you running 2Gb sticks on 1Gb? Whats the part number on those ram, just on Kingston site now


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RendoR*


I'm gonna be honest here and just say I fear the BSOD. I'm not sure how to reset the CMOS on this board. Has anyone used the Xpress recovery?


RendoR, to reset the BIOS locate the CLR_CMOS jumper and short the two pins. The two pins are located underneath the cmos battery. Just grab a jumper and short the two pins real quick. Make sure the jumper has been removed before powering on the system. Another way we be to completely remove the battery and the reinsert it. Both ways will work. I prefer the jumper because it's the easiest and fastest way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RendoR*


Oh.. Is 1.95V OK? Should I run another stability test and how long?


RendoR, here's a list of modules from Kingston that display the correct VDimm. As HondaGuy suggested, it would be nice to know what the model memory you're running. Also, stability testing is something I always recommend after you have made changes...especially to memory. I don't know how many times I've lost a OS to an unstable memory overclock.

Good luck


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Everest working here




I just downloaded the free beta, and it doesn't look like your screen shot, and it does not have the core temps working...still says 0 for all of them. Ideas?


----------



## RendoR

Sorry it took so long.. The part # the package is KHX8500D2K2/4GR. I'm not sure about the R on the very end. Otherwise it appears to be the same as the one listed on Kingston's site. KHX8500D2K2/4G4GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 - 2GB)5-5-5-152.2V @ Hondaguy: I am using 2x 2gb sticks, 4gb total.

If 2.2 is correct, it's a far cry from what Tiger advertised. Is it safe to boost the voltage that high? Is the voltage boost mainly for stability or will it increase performance as well?

UPDATE* OK my Bios showed 1.95v so I gave it a .200 bump. That should have put me at the recommended 2.2v. For some strange reason the initial voltage reading must have been wrong because I'm just under 2.0v with a .200 bump. I set it back to normal and it shows 1.95v again. It's almost like the .200 bump didn't change anything. Is it possible the Bios is optimizing the Voltage for me? What should I do, I'm really confused now. I have a set of Corsair Dominators but the heat sinks are too tall. I was thinking of taking a dremel to them and trimming 4-5mm off the heat sinks.


----------



## HondaGuy

Are you running bios F5? Yea make sure that you are running your ram to the website...2.2 is fine, thats why your so UNstable.......My ram is [email protected] 2.0 as you can see in the pic. Once you change your to 2.2 reboot and you should see it took effect...



Next pic is your timings you need to change your also to match the 5-5-5-15,
Reboot any you should be running your ram at 5-5-5-15 Volts 2.2


----------



## RendoR

Hondaguy... Running F5 Bios. Is it OK for me to bump the voltage by .400? Should I notice a difference in performance or just stability? It's seems very stable @ 5.5.5.15 2T 1.95v
I'll try it. It just seemed to act funny when I set it at + .200 so I'm not sure about + .400


----------



## HondaGuy

I would bump it up to 2.2 what website says...

KHX8500D2K2/4G 4GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 - 2GB) 5-5-5-15 2.2V

Edit: looking back a page , with your Everest test. if you change NB @ 2800 with volts +275 will be stable your score will be higher. Here is my NB @ 2800


----------



## RendoR

That's what's up Hondaguy. You've been dead on so far, no reason to doubt you now. I bumped the Voltage to 2.25, ran another stability test for about 35 minutes. CPU got a little hot but it's very humid here in Baltimore. It hit 56 C, That's hot compared to yours anyway. You are on water correct? You never posted a screen shot of your cooler.

Next up is the NB. Will you be around tomorrow during the day? Id like to play with it some more but I'll wait until your free.

What's up with the Athlon 64 X2 Black 6400+ ? That seems to be what I'm competing against right now. Is that a faster chip then the Athlon X2 7850 BE? They are both Kuma cores right. Then there's the new Athlon X2 250. Why does the 6400+ show such good benchmarks? Just curious...


----------



## HondaGuy

Im glad everything is working out for you.... Yes I am on water cooling, and why I never post a pic, well some things are just better kept a serect....LOL I cant give you all the answers









I should be around today sometime raining here


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RendoR*


What's up with the Athlon 64 X2 Black 6400+ ? That seems to be what I'm competing against right now. Is that a faster chip then the Athlon X2 7850 BE? They are both Kuma cores right. Then there's the new Athlon X2 250. Why does the 6400+ show such good benchmarks? Just curious...


RendoR, the 6400+ and 7850+ are a bit different. The 6400+ is actually a Windsor core and built off a 90nm process. The 7850BE (Kuma) is a 65nm processor and is also compatible with AM2+. The Athlon X2 250 is basically a Ph II quad-core with two disabled cores and disabled L3 cache (afaik).

Which benchmarks are you referring to when discussing the 6400+?

+1 to HondaGuy for great support


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
RendoR, the 6400+ and 7850+ are a bit different. The 6400+ is actually a Windsor core and built off a 90nm process. The 7850BE (Kuma) is a 65nm processor and is also compatible with AM2+. The Athlon X2 250 is basically a Ph II quad-core with two disabled cores and disabled L3 cache (afaik).

Which benchmarks are you referring to when discussing the 6400+?

+1 to HondaGuy for great support









Thanks for the rep man









Went back to 1750 Everest, temps are still working....Wierd


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Thanks for the rep man








Went back to 1750 Everest, temps are still working....Wierd

HondaGuy, no problem.

Shoot maybe it's a hit or a miss when monitoring temperatures of the 550BE after unlocking it


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I just got mine yesterday, it's also my first AMD CPU (sorry for the noob question). How do you use ACC to unlock the other cores. I've tried setting it to "Auto" and "All Cores" set at -2%. It won't unlock with those two settings, but I feel like I'm missing something. What should I do?


----------



## odin673

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
I just got mine yesterday, it's also my first AMD CPU (sorry for the noob question). How do you use ACC to unlock the other cores. I've tried setting it to "Auto" and "All Cores" set at -2%. It won't unlock with those two settings, but I feel like I'm missing something. What should I do?

You gotta set something to hybrid in that same sub-menu. I'll give you a more concrete answer in 10 min.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
How do you use ACC to unlock the other cores. I've tried setting it to "Auto" and "All Cores" set at -2%. It won't unlock with those two settings, but I feel like I'm missing something. What should I do?

ImmortalKenny, I believe you're on the right track. As far as I know "ACC" is about the only thing that needs to be enabled. Perhaps the unlocking of the disabled cores won't work on this motherboard. Have you confirmed with other JR 790GX-M3H5 users?

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin673* 
You gotta set something to hybrid in that same sub-menu. I'll give you a more concrete answer in 10 min.

Odin673, I'm in that same menu and all I see is, AMD C1E Support, ACC, Secure Virtual Machine Mode, AMD Familty 10h Down core and AMD CPU Stepping


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Odin673, I'm in that same menu and all I see is, AMD C1E Support, ACC, Secure Virtual Machine Mode, AMD Familty 10h Down core and AMD CPU Stepping









That's what I have in mine as well.

As far as other people unlocking cores with my mobo, this guy from XS has fully unlocked a 550.


----------



## odin673

On my Gigabyte board, I have "EC Firmware Control". I only had this option after I updated the bios. Had to set it to "Hybrid" to unlock.

After doing a google search, it seems people with DFI boards are only getting unlocks on a beta bios that also has lockup issues. It's a Febuary 2009 version.

Check post 8 from http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=226166


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ok, I've been toying around with my CPU for a good 30min. now and I can't get it go past the Start Windows Normally or Last Know Configuration screen. After I select Start Windows Normally, I just get a blank black screen, it doesn't BSOD though. I've tried "all cores" and "per core" set to -4%, -2%, 0%, and +2% and it all does the same thing, however right as the computer starts up, it says the Main Processor is a Phenom II X4 B50. The only other thing I've changed is disable Cool and Quiet and set my RAM to DDR3-1600. I have no idea what option is the CPU vcore (as I'm used to Intel), which is probably what I need to adjust. Suggestions?

PS - I am running those Beta BIOS that you showed me odin. I wasn't able to get this far with the latest stable DFI BIOS.


----------



## RendoR

thlk3r,,,, In Everest Ultimate version 5.02.1750 when I click on benchmark, to the far left under Menu at the very bottom. It shows various scores from different platforms I guess.

The Athlon 6400+ is either at the very top of those lists or 1 or 2 under the Core i7. Whenever I do my own benchmark tests it seams that's what I'm competing against, the Athlon X2 6400+ . I get the impression that chip is under rated.

Isn't the Athlon X2 250 a Kuma as well? I see the 6400+ is a windsor. For some reason my 550 shows up as a Regor? not Deneb..

PS.. Thanks again 2 HondaGuy for the kick butt tech support. Anything I can do let me know ok..


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
I just downloaded the free beta, and it doesn't look like your screen shot, and it does not have the core temps working...still says 0 for all of them. Ideas?

Hodaguy, did you see this?

Thanks!

Also, would it be too much to get a SS of your bios with the 4.1 setting? I just want to look at how you tweek the CPU NB VID, and how it looks in conjunction with your FSB, HT, CPU v, etc...I seem to be having a rough time with it, and I think maybe I am working in the wrong area.

Thanks!

Also can anyone tell me how to give rep? I have had some great help from various people on here, and I don't know how to give rep lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Ok, I've been toying around with my CPU for a good 30min. now and I can't get it go past the Start Windows Normally or Last Know Configuration screen. After I select Start Windows Normally, I just get a blank black screen, it doesn't BSOD though. I've tried "all cores" and "per core" set to -4%, -2%, 0%, and +2% and it all does the same thing, however right as the computer starts up, it says the Main Processor is a Phenom II X4 B50. The only other thing I've changed is disable Cool and Quiet and set my RAM to DDR3-1600. I have no idea what option is the CPU vcore (as I'm used to Intel), which is probably what I need to adjust. Suggestions?

PS - I am running those Beta BIOS that you showed me odin. I wasn't able to get this far with the latest stable DFI BIOS.

I would think you need a different BIOS for you to be able to get into Windows with it unlocked. You could try backing up your current BIOS, and download the Beta, to see if it is your chip or BIOS, and if you end up having stability issues, reflash back to the original BIOS, and just wait for a better one to be released. I have seen a lot of people's chips not work, then a better bios came out and it worked with out a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

So I realized I need to do some more research before I try anything. The BIOS still looks like a foreign language to me. I mean, I've used it to do simple things like set primary drives and disable my onboard VGA, but when I go into the CPU stuff, I have no idea what to mess with.


----------



## g94

Look at my 3dmark06 score with this amazing cpu! http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11345590

I think 19,000 may be possible... It's alright if it doesn't, the little $102 CPU already made me jizz in my pants


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
I would think you need a different BIOS for you to be able to get into Windows with it unlocked. You could try backing up your current BIOS, and download the Beta, to see if it is your chip or BIOS, and if you end up having stability issues, reflash back to the original BIOS, and just wait for a better one to be released. I have seen a lot of people's chips not work, then a better bios came out and it worked with out a problem.

Good luck!

I've used three BIOS, the ones that came with the board (it didn't support the 550 though), the latest stable, and the beta, I can't get either of them to boot with the cores unlocked. I'll try to go back to the latest stable version though.


----------



## Contagion

please update mine


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
I've used three BIOS, the ones that came with the board (it didn't support the 550 though), the latest stable, and the beta, I can't get either of them to boot with the cores unlocked. I'll try to go back to the latest stable version though.

It may be your chip then...maybe another bios will be released and you can unlock then...have you tried increasing the cpu vid to see if it would boot?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
please update mine

I'd like to get on there too!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
It may be your chip then...maybe another bios will be released and you can unlock then...have you tried increasing the cpu vid to see if it would boot?

Which one would that be?









*CPU NB Vlotage**......................:
CPU Clock Ratio**.....................:
CPU NB Clock Ratio**..................:
HT Link Frequency**...................:
CPU VId Special Add mv**............:
DRAM Voltage Control**..............:
NB HT Voltage**.......................:
NB Core Voltage**.....................:
NB PCIE Voltage**.....................:
SB PLL 1.2V Voltage**.................:
Side Port Voltage**...................:*


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

*...................:
CPU VId Special Add mv*

That one









If I remember from my DFI board, you could increase the voltage in ultra fine increments, but I would start with a .025 increase and go from there. If you are using the stock cooler, I wouldn't add more than 1.25v total, until you get a better cooling solution.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
*...................:
CPU VId Special Add mv*

That one









If I remember from my DFI board, you could increase the voltage in ultra fine increments, but I would start with a .025 increase and go from there. If you are using the stock cooler, I wouldn't add more than 1.25v total, until you get a better cooling solution.

I'll see if that helps.

EDIT: That option only does +25.0mV to + 775.0mV and -800.0mV to -25.0mV


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
I'll see if that helps.

EDIT: That option only does +25.0mV to + 775.0mV and -800.0mV to -25.0mV

Link

Have a look at that link above, it talks about overclocking with your board, and while it's not with your chip, you can get an idea from there. I believe that 25mv would be = to .025v no? If so go from there, start with 50mv and then try to boot.

Another option I noticed in the screen shot is this:










Make sure C1E is disabled, and tell me what the 2 other options are in the drop out under ACC (have ACC on Auto for now)

We'll go from there when you post back...


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

ACC has got to be on.... Also... memnoch u add rep by clicking on the thing that says rep+ at the bottom of the person's post...... I had trouble with that at first too....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
Isn't the Athlon X2 250 a Kuma as well? I see the 6400+ is a windsor. For some reason my 550 shows up as a Regor? not Deneb..

RendoR, the Athlon X2 250 is a Regor. The Athlon X2 550BE is a Callisto. I'm really not to sure why your 550 is showing up as a Regor







What application is displaying this? Technically speaking these are quad-core processors with two disabled cores and disabled L2+L3 cache (depending on model). I believe there is also a Athlon X2 545. It's slightly slower than the 550BE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
I believe that 25mv would be = to .025v no? If so go from there, start with 50mv and then try to boot.

Memnoch, that is correct buddy


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I have always had C1E disabled. I also can't get into the BIOS right now as I'm reinstalling Windows.

I've also found another problem. I was told to boot into safe mode, uninstall the CPU, then boot into Windows normally. Well, I can't get into safe mode period, even with the BIOS set to factory defaults. When I choose to boot into safe mode, a few system files load and then it freezes right after crcdisk.sys is loaded. After finding that out, I reinstalled Windows and the same thing happens again. So now I'm reinstalling Windows for the second time today (I'm using a different copy this time), I hope this fixes it. I almost have a feeling my HDD is bad.

I KNOW that this chip will fully unlock though. I've never gotten a BSOD when ACC is set to auto, all cores, or per core. It just won't load the "Windows green loading bar" stage of boot up. Could the motherboard be defective? RAM? CPU?

Other than the, the chip works perfectly.


----------



## odin673

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


I'll see if that helps.

EDIT: That option only does +25.0mV to + 775.0mV and -800.0mV to -25.0mV


Keep upping it but don't go past 1.4 Vcore. It may very well be that your locked cores are unstable and no amount of volts will change it. Good luck.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin673*


Keep upping it but don't go past 1.4 Vcore. It may very well be that your locked cores are unstable and no amount of volts will change it. Good luck.


So what would 1.4v translate into mV? Apparently +200mV is around 1.51v.

Regardless, I'm trying to get my OS issues solved, then I'll go back to trying to unlock the other cores.


----------



## RendoR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


RendoR, the Athlon X2 250 is a Regor. The Athlon X2 550BE is a Callisto. I'm really not to sure why your 550 is showing up as a Regor







What application is displaying this? Technically speaking these are quad-core processors with two disabled cores and disabled L2+L3 cache (depending on model). I believe there is also a Athlon X2 545. It's slightly slower than the 550BE.



thlnk3r, Come to think of it, my cpu was listed as a Regor with the F2 Bios. Now it's listed as Phenom II X4 B50 processor. It's the same in Everest and CPU-Z. It's shows up as a Deneb now. So it's a Callisto not a Deneb?

I think I have an idea of why HondaGuy has temps. I noticed on his screenshots, his CPU is listed as a DualCore AMD Athlon X2 (Regor, Socket AM2+). That's his benchmark in Everest, it says v5.02.1750. Unless HondaGuy was using another CPU for that screenshot? I was under the impression it was for the 550. Can you clarify that HondaGuy? The question is, if his 550 is showing up as an Athlon X2, why is mine showing up as an X4 B50? What's B50 anyway?

I bumped the NB video voltage to + 275 and set the NB to 2800mhz. I started the stability test and it went red almost immediately. Hopefully nothing is damaged or anything. I'm kinda freaked out though.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
I almost have a feeling my HDD is bad.

ImmortalKenny, if you suspect your drive is failing then I recommend downloading the Seagate Seatools. Download the DOS tools and burn them to a bootable CD. Make sure to run the "full" surface scan.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
I KNOW that this chip will fully unlock though. I've never gotten a BSOD when ACC is set to auto, all cores, or per core. It just won't load the "Windows green loading bar" stage of boot up. Could the motherboard be defective? RAM? CPU?

It's not guaranteed that you'll be able to unlock the disabled cores. As another member just mentioned, those cores may actually be defective. Remember there's a reason why it's a dual-core









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
thlnk3r, Come to think of it, my cpu was listed as a Regor with the F2 Bios. Now it's listed as Phenom II X4 B50 processor. It's the same in Everest and CPU-Z. It's shows up as a Deneb now. So it's a Callisto not a Deneb?

RendoR, the 550BE is a Callisto. Technically these are all identical to Deneb (quad-cores), they just have two disabled cores. I believe the reason why it's showing up as a B50 is because it's been "unlocked" using the ACC feature.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
I bumped the NB video voltage to + 275 and set the NB to 2800mhz. I started the stability test and it went red almost immediately. Hopefully nothing is damaged or anything. I'm kinda freaked out though.

What stability test did you run where it displayed "red"? This is probably just a sign of instability with the NB Frequency. Really the only thing that can damage a component is excessive voltage for long periods of time.

Good luck


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
So what would 1.4v translate into mV? Apparently +200mV is around 1.51v.

Regardless, I'm trying to get my OS issues solved, then I'll go back to trying to unlock the other cores.

If you are having issues with your OS install, this is my suggestion. Turn off the pc, and restart. Go directly into the BIOS and set it to the "fail safe defaults", then double check to make sure that ACC is off. Once verified, turn the pc off again, turn the psu off at switch on the back, unplug the psu, then pump the power button a couple of times to ensure all power has been drained. Then pull your CMOS batter out, and let it sit for about 2-5 minutes. Reinstall the CMOS battery, plug your psu back in, flip the switch, power back on, and load your OS. Don't even go into the BIOS yet at all, just try and install the OS.

If it gives you a CMOS bad message before it get's to the boot of the cd for the os, go into the bios but DON'T enable any of the advance features, just set the correct date, and reboot. Then proceed to install the OS. This should ensure that the PC is using the chip as a dual core, and everything at default, and you should be able to install the OS without any more issues.

Once the OS is installed, go ahead and uninstall the CPU from device manager, reboot, enable the advanced menu features, set the ACC to Auto, up the CPU VID Special Add to 75mv to start, double check to make sure your ram is at the correct voltage it's rated to run at, then reboot again.

See if that works, and get back to me!

Oh and thlnk3r here is the 2 that I like the best, take your pick









Clock speed 3930.6 or 3815.1
FSB x Multi 224 x 17.5 or 218 x 17.5
Vcore 1.44v or 1.375
RAM speed 900 or 872
HT Link 2695 or 2616
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method Xigmatek DarkKnight


----------



## RendoR

thlk3r.. I was running the stability test in Everest Ultimate v1750. It went red in 2 seconds and said there was a hardware failure. I went back into the Bios and set the NB frequency and voltage back to normal. Everything was fine until I set the multiplier back to normal. For some reason it wouldn't boot, it just kept revving up. I had to jumper the CMOS and start from scratch.

Is there a point where you absolutely have to add voltage to the vcore? Like 3.7ghz or so? Just curious... It was weird though. Everything was fine until I put the multiplier back to normal. Then it crashed on me for the first time?

You're right though, there's definitely a reason why these are dual cores I guarantee it.


----------



## vincentfkc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
If you are having issues with your OS install, this is my suggestion. Turn off the pc, and restart. Go directly into the BIOS and set it to the "fail safe defaults", then double check to make sure that ACC is off. Once verified, turn the pc off again, turn the psu off at switch on the back, unplug the psu, then pump the power button a couple of times to ensure all power has been drained. Then pull your CMOS batter out, and let it sit for about 2-5 minutes. Reinstall the CMOS battery, plug your psu back in, flip the switch, power back on, and load your OS. Don't even go into the BIOS yet at all, just try and install the OS.

If it gives you a CMOS bad message before it get's to the boot of the cd for the os, go into the bios but DON'T enable any of the advance features, just set the correct date, and reboot. Then proceed to install the OS. This should ensure that the PC is using the chip as a dual core, and everything at default, and you should be able to install the OS without any more issues.

Once the OS is installed, go ahead and uninstall the CPU from device manager, reboot, enable the advanced menu features, set the ACC to Auto, up the CPU VID Special Add to 75mv to start, double check to make sure your ram is at the correct voltage it's rated to run at, then reboot again.

See if that works, and get back to me!

Oh and thlnk3r here is the 2 that I like the best, take your pick









Clock speed 3930.6 or 3815.1
FSB x Multi 224 x 17.5 or 218 x 17.5
Vcore 1.44v or 1.375
RAM speed 900 or 872
HT Link 2695 or 2616
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method Xigmatek DarkKnight





HT 2600?

NB 2600?

how is ur NB voltage?

and can u see ur benchmark of everest of memory


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
Oh and thlnk3r here is the 2 that I like the best, take your pick









Clock speed 3930.6 or 3815.1
FSB x Multi 224 x 17.5 or 218 x 17.5
Vcore 1.44v or 1.375
RAM speed 900 or 872
HT Link 2695 or 2616
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method Xigmatek DarkKnight

Memnoch, wow nice overclocks. I especially like the OC with 1.375 volts. Have you tested stability in OCCT or Prime95/Orthos?

By the way great suggestion above.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
Is there a point where you absolutely have to add voltage to the vcore? Like 3.7ghz or so? Just curious... It was weird though. Everything was fine until I put the multiplier back to normal. Then it crashed on me for the first time?

RendoR, there really is no set speed or time when you should start increasing the Vcore. Just keep overclocking until you run into stability issues. Once that starts occurring then bump the Vcore (or the other necassary voltages) up a little. Here is an excellent Phenom II overclocking guide that I highly recommend reading over: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html. Hopefully that guide sheds some light on your questions.

Good luck guys


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

I can run a Prime95 overnight tonight if you want. I passed a 20 pass IBT on high with those settings, so I didn't really think it was necessary to run Prime, as IBT stresses the CPU more, and usually higher temps too (especially on high setting). I did pass a 15 minute OCCT, I usually run that first, and if that passes, I do a 10 pass IBT on standard, then after that a 20 pass on standard, and then a 20 pass on high.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


I can run a Prime95 overnight tonight if you want. I passed a 20 pass IBT on high with those settings, so I didn't really think it was necessary to run Prime, as IBT stresses the CPU more, and usually higher temps too (especially on high setting). I did pass a 15 minute OCCT, I usually run that first, and if that passes, I do a 10 pass IBT on standard, then after that a 20 pass on standard, and then a 20 pass on high.


Memnoch, no worries buddy. It appears your overclock is stable enough. I was just curious about Orthos/Prime95 because those seem to be the standard/common stress testers around.

Great job on the overclocks


----------



## Contagion

i past an over night blender with my 550 unlocked at 3.2.
not able to go much farther until i get a new cooler


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


i past an over night blender with my 550 unlocked at 3.2.
not able to go much farther until i get a new cooler


Contagion, good job. You may be able to get by with a higher overclock if you keep the Vcore at stock. That shouldn't really effect your full load temperatures too much. Have you attempted to do that yet?

Good luck


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Contagion, good job. You may be able to get by with a higher overclock if you keep the Vcore at stock. That shouldn't really effect your full load temperatures too much. Have you attempted to do that yet?

Good luck


how would i do that? keep it at stock volts and overclock it a bunch?
right now, i have the volts raised from 1.33 to 1.36
thnx for help


----------



## raxen

Depending on your chip, you might actually be able to reach 3.2 with an undervolt.

Check the spreadsheet I pmed you with last night. I have a section devoted to undervolting. Try those settings out. The less volts you pump into a chip, the lower temps it will be.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


Depending on your chip, you might actually be able to reach 3.2 with an undervolt.

Check the spreadsheet I pmed you with last night. I have a section devoted to undervolting. Try those settings out. The less volts you pump into a chip, the lower temps it will be.


ok. according to that spreadsheet, i should be able to get 18.5x200 with 1.2125 votls?


----------



## raxen

LoL... i wish.

Some of the settings on there aren't stable. The green ones highlighted were good. Focus on those.

Basically, the spreadsheet was a log of all the settings I have tried, including the ones that didn't work out.

EDIT: I see where you're confused a bit. Basically, how the biostar mobo works is you apply a Vcore and a Vcore overvolt. The sum of those two numbers is your ultimate Vcore. If you look at the spreadsheet, 200x18.5 highlighted green, you will see my Vcore is actually 1.25+0.25 = 1.5v.

The reason I do this is because the Vcore setting sets the Vcpu-nb of the chip. In the above case, my Vcore is 1.5v, and my Vcpu-nb is 1.25v.

You want to limit Vcpu-nb to the minimum. Additional voltage only generates unnecessary heat, and limits your OC potential.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raxen*


LoL... i wish.

Some of the settings on there aren't stable. The green ones highlighted were good. Focus on those.

Basically, the spreadsheet was a log of all the settings I have tried, including the ones that didn't work out.

EDIT: I see where you're confused a bit. Basically, how the biostar mobo works is you apply a Vcore and a Vcore overvolt. The sum of those two numbers is your ultimate Vcore. If you look at the spreadsheet, 200x18.5 highlighted green, you will see my Vcore is actually 1.25+0.25 = 1.5v.

The reason I do this is because the Vcore setting sets the Vcpu-nb of the chip. In the above case, my Vcore is 1.5v, and my Vcpu-nb is 1.25v.

You want to limit Vcpu-nb to the minimum. Additional voltage only generates unnecessary heat, and limits your OC potential.


lol. on the spreadsheet you pm'ed me there is nothing in green


----------



## raxen

I'm talking about this one: http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...Qw&output=html


----------



## Contagion

cool. thnx man
i just passed my first stress test with it at 3.5ghz
1.38 volts in cpu-z
thats with 1.2 with .2 overvolt


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


how would i do that? keep it at stock volts and overclock it a bunch?
right now, i have the volts raised from 1.33 to 1.36
thnx for help


Contagion, some users have had success with overclocking to 3.6-3.7Ghz with stock voltage. As soon as you run into stability issues with the overclock then that is obviously when you know you can't go any further. Always run stability tests to make sure the system is stable. If you haven't already, check out this Phenom II overclocking guide. It's extremely helpful and explains a lot of things: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


----------



## staryoshi

Here are my very preliminary results: Haven't played with the settings yet, only took a few minutes to boot into 7 and run a benchmark before work. Will tweak voltage, remove CnQ, etc and see if it's prime stable tonight. I am hopeful for decent results, my score went from 6.5 to 7.3 for CPU so there is at least SOME gain to be had. Will post results later.


----------



## RendoR

thlnker... I have been able to pass stability tests at 3.6ghz w/o a voltage increase. My prolem was when I raised the NB to 2800mhz and gave the NB vid a +275 voltage bump. Then it failed the Everest stability test immediately.

Please answer me this one question. Shouldn't my scores in Everest be allot better with 4 cores then with just 2? My benchmark scores are actually a little worse with 4 cores then they are with 2. I can pass the stability test @ 3.6ghz w/o a Voltage increase with all 4 cores unlocked. On the other hand my scores are no better with 4 cores then they are with 2? Plus I'm still mystified with the Athlon X2 6400+ scores so much higher.

Thanks for your Input!


----------



## staryoshi

An hour into Prime on the intensive setting not a problem. Rock stable stock x 4, temps max at 45C. If it runs fine for tonight, I'll see if I can't get that voltage down







I believe it's sitting at 1.328 right now, I'd like to hit 1.2-1.25 ideally. Don't need to overclock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
thlnker... I have been able to pass stability tests at 3.6ghz w/o a voltage increase. My prolem was when I raised the NB to 2800mhz and gave the NB vid a +275 voltage bump. Then it failed the Everest stability test immediately.

RendoR, I'm not surprised. 2800Mhz is pretty high for the NB Frequency. I have feeling not even a voltage bump will add stability. For your processor 2800Mhz might be the limit on the NB Frequency.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
Please answer me this one question. Shouldn't my scores in Everest be allot better with 4 cores then with just 2? My benchmark scores are actually a little worse with 4 cores then they are with 2. I can pass the stability test @ 3.6ghz w/o a Voltage increase with all 4 cores unlocked. On the other hand my scores are no better with 4 cores then they are with 2? Plus I'm still mystified with the Athlon X2 6400+ scores so much higher.

It really depends how Everest was written/coded. Perhaps the application is not taking full advantage of all the cores during benching? That could be one culprit. Which benchmark test are you running again?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
An hour into Prime on the intensive setting not a problem. Rock stable stock x 4, temps max at 45C. If it runs fine for tonight, I'll see if I can't get that voltage down







I believe it's sitting at 1.328 right now, I'd like to hit 1.2-1.25 ideally. Don't need to overclock.

Staryoshi, how does everything feel at the keyboard level with an 800Mhz quad-core? Do applications feel the same when you go to open them up? I like that super low voltage and full load temp









Good luck


----------



## staryoshi

I didn't play with it much when I had CnQ enabled, forgot to disable it before I unlocked the cores







It was as responsive as it should be, and clocked up very quickly when called upon. Here's what things looked like after an hour of prime (This manuever has rendered the individual core temps non-functional, but having the overall temp is enough for me... especially when they're this nice):









Unfortunately I didn't make a dual core baseline to compare against, and I haven't had an opportunity to run other multi-core benches to determine its true effectiveness, but regardless I'm extremely impressed with this CPU. I ran through the cpu tests in Everest and it placed this CPU just barely ahead of the PII X4 940, just as it should (100mhz diff). Using a scythe katana 3 in a 79F (26C) room, i'm idling around 30C and you can see the load temp there... I'm really impressed beyond words so far







3.1Ghz "Quad" core cpu for $97... (Even if its functionality is diminished, I have seen signs that it offers improvement, such as my Win Exp Rating going up (CPU 6.5 to 7.3). This HD4830 is no slouch either.

This setup is of course a much less powerful gamer than my main rig, but I'm having a blast with it







Considering selling that rig and upgrading when P55 hits... keeping this one for a few months as mah main. Tomorrow I'm going to tackle the voltage and see if I can't get it runnin' even cooler.


----------



## RendoR

I wonder if my RAM is having a negative effect? I have 4gb installed with 32 bit XP. Only 3.25 is registered. If I took one stick out could my benchmarks would improve? Either that or I could take the Kingston HyperX out and install the Corsair Dominators. They require less volts at 5.5.5.15 ( 2.1v vs 2.2v ) I just have to trim about 4mm off the heat sinks first to clear the cooler.

I read somewhere that 4gb is not recommended for 32bit because of the RAM on the Video card. More RAM then the system can use and no head room.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RendoR*


I wonder if my RAM is having a negative effect? I have 4gb installed with 32 bit XP. Only 3.25 is registered. If I took one stick out could my benchmarks would improve? Either that or I could take the Kingston HyperX out and install the Corsair Dominators. They require less volts at 5.5.5.15 ( 2.1v vs 2.2v ) I just have to trim about 4mm off the heat sinks first to clear the cooler.


RendoR, typically this is recommended if you're running more than two sticks of memory. This will usually put a substantial amount of stress on the IMC (integrated memory controller) which in turn can be a problem when start overclocking. Some users however have had great luck with running four DIMMs. Honestly I think your fine. It wouldn't hurt though to test the other memory you have. If you're really wanting to run 4GB 24/7 then I recommend picking up a 64-bit operating system.

Good luck


----------



## staryoshi

Running at 1.232-1.248 v @ just shy of 3.2Ghz quad so far, no issues. Seems like this board undervolts a good bit tho







(Set it to 1.25 + 0.012 and it's reading what I mentioned) Not the biggest fan of this Biostar bios, but it does what it should.

I'll keep pushing the voltage down until I'm satisfied. Don't think I'll OC the cpu any further, don't need to. However I plan to OC the GPU a good bit


----------



## richierich1212

My highest overclocks everrrrrrrr







:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598078


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
My highest overclocks everrrrrrrr







:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598078










Nice clocks there...I see your running Crucial ram also like me,,,, Which ones do you have.. and how many volts are you putting to them?..I have the red ones PC-6400 2x2gb......


----------



## richierich1212

HondaGuy, I have the crappy Crucial Ballistix Yellow PC2-6400s @ 533MHz 2v.


----------



## sevndaythry

Whenever you guys are stress testing do you ever see vcore spikes. I just did a short 24 min test with OCCT and it passed without errors, however, while looking at the graphs I saw a vcore spike as high as 2.75. I know that this is out of the safe normal range but is it normal to have spikes like that?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598558


----------



## staryoshi

Running 3.5Ghz Quad @ 1.28v right now. Prime/Gaming stable
My vcore has been rock solid, so I'm not sure why yours if volatile.


----------



## Norz

Clock speed-4018MHz
FSB x Multi-200.9X20
Vcore-1.47
RAM speed-1066
HT Link-2009
Motherboard-Gigabyte GA-MA790X DS4
Cooling method-Air TRUE + Pabst
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598410

This is pretty stable clock,have not tested max clock yet. Temps have been way to high at home the last 14days. Room temps have been around +30`c, no use pushing the vcore on this high ambient temps.

EDIT:
Pushed a little on 1.5vcore this evening.
Got 4160MHZ.....just a maxclock,no were near stable..lol Still on aircooling
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598780


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevndaythry* 
Whenever you guys are stress testing do you ever see vcore spikes. I just did a short 24 min test with OCCT and it passed without errors, however, while looking at the graphs I saw a vcore spike as high as 2.75.

Sevndaythry, that is extremely high for Vcore. I'm going to pass this up as a application glitch. I seriously can't imagine your processor getting that high of voltage. Anyone else have thoughts on this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norz* 
Clock speed-4018MHz
FSB x Multi-200.9X20
Vcore-1.47
RAM speed-1066
HT Link-2009
Motherboard-Gigabyte GA-MA790X DS4
Cooling method-Air TRUE + Pabst
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598410

This is pretty stable clock,have not tested max clock yet. Temps have been way to high at home the last 14days. Room temps have been around +30`c, no use pushing the vcore on this high ambient temps.

Norz, that is a very impressive overclock...4Ghz with 1.47volts wow! What kind of stability tests did you run?

Good luck


----------



## Norz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sevndaythry, that is extremely high for Vcore. I'm going to pass this up as a application glitch. I seriously can't imagine your processor getting that high of voltage. Anyone else have thoughts on this?

Norz, that is a very impressive overclock...4Ghz with 1.47volts wow! What kind of stability tests did you run?

Good luck










Only superpi 32M stable, i still havent done any orthos or other burn in test at those speed. Its too hot at my home, need wait until the new AM3 mobo arrive Gigabyte 770, i wanna see if i can unlock this sucker









cheers


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norz*


Only superpi 32M stable, i still havent done any orthos or other burn in test at those speed. Its too hot at my home, need wait until the new AM3 mobo arrive Gigabyte 770, i wanna see if i can unlock this sucker










Norz, right on man. Keep us updated. If that 4Ghz OC at 1.47volts passes some stress testing then do TELL!









Good luck


----------



## Norz

Some superpi1M at even less vcore about 1.45 - 1.46
Cant find the 32M pic.... ill see what i can do about it


----------



## Mikecdm

Here goes some stable results. I still need to mess around with NB speed, but I had it at 2750mhz a few days ago. This is pretty much the max stable clock that I can get. With 240x16 it crashed overnight, somewhere around 4-5hr's into P95. Adding more vcore didn't do much, it only made it crash sooner. The vcore options on this mb are kind of limited, it only moves in increments of .025v


----------



## sarngate

Well i got my Coolermaster V8 today, and the temp boost that it's given my 550 finally allowed me to get 4 cores stable ! Been running Orthos for 7 hours with no failures. My Vantage score mroe than doubled !

The one problem i am having is that i can push as high as 3.8 with 2 or 4 cores, but once i increase the multi past 19 i get crashes every time -_-


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
Well i got my Coolermaster V8 today, and the temp boost that it's given my 550 finally allowed me to get 4 cores stable ! Been running Orthos for 7 hours with no failures. My Vantage score mroe than doubled !

Sarngate, congrats on the stability testing









Kind of strange that you're getting crashes with the 19x multiplier with the same 3.8Ghz overclock


----------



## flowtek

i'm looking forward to get this phenomenal 550







, this the story, theres one store in my country that sells unlocked 550, but its open box (they tested it already with their msi 770 c45), they did for as much as 20 x2 550, i booked one







, but will it work with my ta790gx? or do you guys think that it also depends on mobo?

thx
flo


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
i'm looking forward to get this phenomenal 550







, this the story, theres one store in my country that sells unlocked 550, but its open box (they tested it already with their msi 770 c45), they did for as much as 20 x2 550, i booked one







, but will it work with my ta790gx? or do you guys think that it also depends on mobo?

thx
flo

I believe that mobo is compatible, most 790GX are with the correct BIOS i think.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
will it work with my ta790gx? or do you guys think that it also depends on mobo?

Flowtek, a lot of it depends on the motherboard. Make sure it's a SB750 chipset. Most SB750's have the ACC feature in the bios (which is required to unlocked the disabled cores). As far as I know users with the Biostar 790GX board were able to unlock the other cores. I know on some GA boards it was possible but GA started releasing bios revisions that prevented the user from unlocking.

Hope that helps


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
I believe that mobo is compatible, most 790GX are with the correct BIOS i think.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Flowtek, a lot of it depends on the motherboard. Make sure it's a SB750 chipset. Most SB750's have the ACC feature in the bios (which is required to unlocked the disabled cores). As far as I know users with the Biostar 790GX board were able to unlock the other cores. I know on some GA boards it was possible but GA started releasing bios revisions that prevented the user from unlocking.

Hope that helps









well thanks for the info guys, i believe that i already flashed the latest bios for my board and soppose to be compatible with phII, i'm not really have enough experience with AMD platform, anyway,.. it will arrive tomorrow and post result here









flo


----------



## Fitzbane

my new fans got here and my temps dropped a ton!

Old idle is my new load!!

Gonna push for 4ghz tomorrow...w000t!

Never underestimate the power of airflow.


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
my new fans got here and my temps dropped a ton!

Old idle is my new load!!

Gonna push for 4ghz tomorrow...w000t!

Never underestimate the power of airflow.

I kinda screwed myself over with my case, it's the one thing i will never cheap out on again. The design and look is good, but it only has an expansion for one more 120mm (total of 3) and i can't even install that because of the height of the Coolermaster.

Next upgrade is going to have to be a full tower case.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm using the Biostar TA790GX 128mb, and unlocking the cores couldn't be easier. Just make sure you're using the January 09 bios and not the June 09 one.


----------



## Contagion

here i go. the stock cooler tester
i managed to get 3.6Ghz on my chip with very low volts


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I'm using the Biostar TA790GX 128mb, and unlocking the cores couldn't be easier. Just make sure you're using the January 09 bios and not the June 09 one.

hey could you link me to the january bios?
i dont know which im using.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I'm using the Biostar TA790GX 128mb, and unlocking the cores couldn't be easier. Just make sure you're using the January 09 bios and not the June 09 one.


really? but i thought the june 09 added support for phenom II and athlon II? oh well, i'll try to flashed back to jan 09 and see what happen when my 550 arrive tomorrow, cant wait









thx
flo


----------



## JMT668

look what i did!!

can you add me to the list please?

Update:


----------



## RendoR

thlnk3r... Has anybody had any issues with their NIC on the UD4P? I first noticed I couldn't reply to PM's on a torrent tracker. When I checked the error console in Firefox there was a ton of problems. I cleared the errors and checked different sites. There's definitely s problem. I've tried just about everything including a clean install of XP. I'm using sp3.

Is it possible to fry the NIC or damage it by overclocking, changing voltages on the NB VID? I'm pretty sure I've had this issue since before I even unlocked all the cores but it's hard to tell. I also cleared the CMOS but there's still a problem. Should I just install a new NIC card and see what happens? Thanks!


----------



## staryoshi

While the new bios adds "support" for the new CPUs in that it will recognize it, it still works without it. The bios just reads it as unknown AMD processor









I believe that they disabled ACC in the new bios, but I'm going on only what I've read, which is why I'm using the Jan bios. Here's a link to it btw:
http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us...s.php?S_ID=377 (my mobo shipped w/Jan bios)

I plan to keep tweaking the settings in the days to come, I've OC'd only through the multiplier so far, so I'll figure out where my wall is there before I touch the bus. This Katana 3 is bananas, though. 26-29C idle, 40C prime95







This Biostar bios is somewhat limited, but it's getting the job done (also seems like it undervolts considerably







) I'd kill for an asus bios right about now


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


here i go. the stock cooler tester
i managed to get 3.6Ghz on my chip with very low volts


Contagion, very nicely done







+1

JMT668, nice overclock. Is it completely stable?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RendoR*


thlnk3r... Has anybody had any issues with their NIC on the UD4P? I first noticed I couldn't reply to PM's on a torrent tracker. When I checked the error console in Firefox there was a ton of problems. I cleared the errors and checked different sites. There's definitely s problem. I've tried just about everything including a clean install of XP. I'm using sp3.

Is it possible to fry the NIC or damage it by overclocking, changing voltages on the NB VID? I'm pretty sure I've had this issue since before I even unlocked all the cores but it's hard to tell. I also cleared the CMOS but there's still a problem. Should I just install a new NIC card and see what happens? Thanks!


RendoR, I have not heard of any NIC issues with the UD4P and google didn't turn up anything when I performed a search. It's quite possible that overclocking did cause that component to fail or to become faulty. Does it show up in the device manager? Are there any errors in the event viewer?

Good luck


----------



## Norz

Just fiddeling around now, this chip will do 4160MHz + on 1.5vcore (see earlier post)

Im just trying to find a "comfort overclock" on this mobo before ill switch to a AM3 mobo later this week, i try now sub 1.4vcore and see if i can push even closer to 3.9GHz for 24/7 use.

Still on aircooling,using TRUE + 12cm [email protected]
included hwmonitor to the dual superpi32M pic.


----------



## RendoR

thlnk3r... My NIC shows up fine in the device manager and I did update the driver with the latest one straight from Realtek. There are no errors in he Event viewer that "appear" to be related to this problem. I'm getting an absurd amount of errors though in Firefox's error console though..

Just want to let everyone know something. The UD4P does have a hardware problem with the DIM voltage. The default voltage is 1.95v NOT 1.80v so if you have RAM that requires low voltage, you cannot lower the volts. I confirmed this with the manufacturer. That's why when I gave my RAM a +.200 bump, it didn't appear to change anything. So if you require 2.0v there's no need to mess with the settings. Just be aware of this when purchasing RAM and making adjustments.

One last question. Can you "wear out" a Bios by going into it too much? Not flashing it too much, just using it in general. Sometimes I have trouble accessing it now and if you hold the delete button down too long it makes a sound like a miniature jack hammer. That can't be good for it.


----------



## flowtek

got mine today as promised







, thx to thInk3r, staryoshi and everyone else for this great 550 thread and their info sharing


















Clock: 3600 x4
200 x 18
vcore 1.31v
HTlink 1600 / 1.2v
NBclock 1800 / 1.2v
Ram 1066 / 2.1v
OCZ Vendetta2










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599546

just like staryoshi suggested me, jan 09 bios, unlocked out of the box









thx
flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RendoR* 
thlnk3r... My NIC shows up fine in the device manager and I did update the driver with the latest one straight from Realtek. There are no errors in he Event viewer that "appear" to be related to this problem. I'm getting an absurd amount of errors though in Firefox's error console though..

RendoR, are you sure this isn't a Firefox related problem? Have you tried reinstalling Firefox? Try testing with Internet Explorer to see if that helps. Do you have any addons or modification done to Firefox? Did you modify the about:config?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
got mine today as promised







, thx to thInk3r, staryoshi and everyone else for this great 550 thread and their info sharing









Clock: 3600 x4
200 x 18
vcore 1.31v
HTlink 1600 / 1.2v
NBclock 1800 / 1.2v
Ram 1066 / 2.1v
OCZ Vendetta2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599546

just like staryoshi suggested me, jan 09 bios, unlocked out of the box









Flowtek, great job









The CPU-Z screen shot is showing a 940...I thought you picked up a 550BE? Or am I a tad confused here









Good luck


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
The CPU-Z screen shot is showing a 940...I thought you picked up a 550BE? Or am I a tad confused here









Good luck

man i just realized







,.. naaaah, you knew it was an X4 B50







, got me there

thx
flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
man i just realized







,.. naaaah, you knew it was an X4 B50







, got me there

Flowtek, wow disregard my last post. I was looking at the "Socket AM2+ 940"


----------



## Multiverse

Has anyone had any luck with the May 09 bios? I flashed my bios to the newest they had available and my computer locks up when it tries to boot with all 4 cores enabled. I've read where a lot of people are having success with the Jan. 09 bios so should I do a reflash?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multiverse* 
Has anyone had any luck with the May 09 bios? I flashed my bios to the newest they had available and my computer locks up when it tries to boot with all 4 cores enabled. I've read where a lot of people are having success with the Jan. 09 bios so should I do a reflash?

Multiverse, I have feeling Biostar might of made some changes to the BIOS that prevents the unlocking of the disabled cores. I'd recommend going to the Jan. 09 bios and giving that a shot. I know Gigabyte made changes to their newest bios release to prevent the unlocking portion









Good luck


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Flowtek, wow disregard my last post. I was looking at the "Socket AM2+ 940"









opps,.. got you bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multiverse* 
Has anyone had any luck with the May 09 bios? I flashed my bios to the newest they had available and my computer locks up when it tries to boot with all 4 cores enabled. I've read where a lot of people are having success with the Jan. 09 bios so should I do a reflash?

reflash with jan 09

anyway, is this bios faulty or something wrong with cpuz that no matter htlink value i put cpuz always shows 1600?

thx
flo


----------



## staryoshi

When I mention the Jan bios, it's for the TA790GX 128mb, so I'm not sure about A2+. However, I can say with much certainty that if they disable ACC in one motherboard, they're likely to do it in the other







Is there a May AND a June bios available? If so, you may (pun) have luck with the May bios, but not the June, as these chips were not available in May if my memory serves...

Now that I've found my happy place for the graphics card, I'll start tearing into this cpu more. Whether that be by a) overclocking further or b) scaling back the OC a bit and undervolting it, I'll definitely work on tweaking it a good deal.

$97 for a 3.5Ghz Quad? Rox







The cost of my CPU and GPU combined equal that of a PII X4 940








By the way, I highly recommend this MSI HD4830, quality parts beget insane overclocks and great temps. (25% oc !=O!)


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
got mine today as promised







, thx to thInk3r, staryoshi and everyone else for this great 550 thread and their info sharing


















Clock: 3600 x4
200 x 18
vcore 1.31v
HTlink 1600 / 1.2v
NBclock 1800 / 1.2v
Ram 1066 / 2.1v
OCZ Vendetta2










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599546

just like staryoshi suggested me, jan 09 bios, unlocked out of the box









thx
flo

very nicely done.
what your link speed on that? (x16; x8; Auto)
thnx


----------



## staryoshi

Quick question: My thermal sensors for each CPU no longer function in monitoring programs such as AMD Overdrive, Everest, etc. I can only see the "main" cpu temperature, which I assume is where it contacts with the HSF. If I clear the CMOS on my motherboard and revert back to dual core, will it work again? Or is it permanently disabled? Not a big deal, really, just curious.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Quick question: My thermal sensors for each CPU no longer function in monitoring programs such as AMD Overdrive, Everest, etc. I can only see the "main" cpu temperature, which I assume is where it contacts with the HSF. If I clear the CMOS on my motherboard and revert back to dual core, will it work again? Or is it permanently disabled? Not a big deal, really, just curious.

They just won't read when you have it unlocked as a quad. Once you switch back to dual core, they work fine.


----------



## staryoshi

Thanks, I was curious about that. I kind of want to switch back to dual core to do some power consumption, overclocking, and benchmarking analysis... but I don't want to jinx my quadness








On a side note, 3dmark06 reports my CPU score at about 4400 at 3.5Ghz quad. About 1000 points higher than my e8500 @ 3.8Ghz. Thought that was rather interesting.


----------



## richierich1212

Anyone with Biostar mobo and the HT 1600MHz problem download the modified BIOS from rebel's haven here. Works as advertised.


----------



## staryoshi

What's the HT problem? The only problem I've had is that my bus gets nerfed to 199.5 so I bumped it up to 201 (200.5). Running Cool and Quiet is nice, btw. It doesn't just reduce the multiplier, it lowers the voltage







I don't know if I trust Everest, cause it says I'm idling at 26C... a few C above ambient -_- This chip is too good to be true.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


very nicely done.
what your link speed on that? (x16; x8; Auto)
thnx


ive set to auto, 2000 and 1800 but still cpuz showed 1600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


What's the HT problem? The only problem I've had is that my bus gets nerfed to 199.5 so I bumped it up to 201 (200.5). Running Cool and Quiet is nice, btw. It doesn't just reduce the multiplier, it lowers the voltage







I don't know if I trust Everest, cause it says I'm idling at 26C... a few C above ambient -_- This chip is too good to be true.


mine stuck at 1600


----------



## staryoshi

Ah, I leave mine at 1600 anyway







Only OC'd through the multiplier so far.
I may scale it back to 3.2Ghz and see how low I can push the voltage


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
mine stuck at 1600

Flowtek, check the post above by richierich1212. Perhaps you missed his post but that bios on Rebels Haven may resolve your issue. Keep us updated if you decide to try it out.

Good luck


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Flowtek, check the post above by richierich1212. Perhaps you missed his post but that bios on Rebels Haven may resolve your issue. Keep us updated if you decide to try it out.

Good luck


many thanks, downloading... will try later









flo


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


many thanks, downloading... will try later









flo


be careful which one you download and flash with. my idiot self didnt pay attention and just got the top one because that is all i saw. i flashed it with the wrong bios and have been up all night trying to recover. no dice though.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
be careful which one you download and flash with. my idiot self didnt pay attention and just got the top one because that is all i saw. i flashed it with the wrong bios and have been up all night trying to recover. no dice though.

yeah, a bit confuse at first, but there are 5 type of 790gx and i downloaded the 128M, so have you done it yet? working well with htlink?

thx
flo


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
yeah, a bit confuse at first, but there are 5 type of 790gx and i downloaded the 128M, so have you done it yet? working well with htlink?

thx
flo

no i flashed the wrong bios and am in the process of trying to recover from it
refer to this


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


be careful which one you download and flash with. my idiot self didnt pay attention and just got the top one because that is all i saw. i flashed it with the wrong bios and have been up all night trying to recover. no dice though.


http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...;f=45;t=000371

Follow these directions, they worked for me when Biostar put up some crappy BIOS that wouldn't allow my computer to post last month.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Reached the conclusion that I have two fully disabled cores.

:[


----------



## JMT668

unlucky mate!

good luck with the Dark Knight i got one on monday and it is awsome


----------



## sarngate

Well after getting annoyed with my 4 core progress (stable with Orthos for 3 hours, then i turn it off and when i boot it won't post) i went back to the drawing board and got this:










Finally blew past my 3.8Ghz barrier ! I've discovered that my chip absolutely hates temps above 50, but has no problem taking volts like a bad-ass. 11hours and 6 minutes stable on Orthos, hopefully i can push it to 4.1.


----------



## JMT668

nice im hoping for the same on X2


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*


Well after getting annoyed with my 4 core progress (stable with Orthos for 3 hours, then i turn it off and when i boot it won't post) i went back to the drawing board and got this:

Finally blew past my 3.8Ghz barrier ! I've discovered that my chip absolutely hates temps above 50, but has no problem taking volts like a bad-ass. 11hours and 6 minutes stable on Orthos, hopefully i can push it to 4.1.


Sarngate, wow great job









+1 for a stable 4Ghz overclock!


----------



## staryoshi

Being a novice with AMD CPUs, anyone know why my bus would show up as 199.5? I have it set to 200, and it initially ran at the correct speed, but now it's cheating me out of 10mhz







Seems like an arbitrary enough occurency, but it's annoying to run at 3590mhz instead of 3600. I've been bumping it up to 201 to get it to run at 200.5, but I'd like to reclaim my .5









Edit: I was able to hit 3.7Ghz @ 18.5X without too much fuss (had to go over 1.4v though, hit 54C







) I'm in the process of scaling it back to 3.2Ghz to see how low a voltage I can maintain


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Being a novice with AMD CPUs, anyone know why my bus would show up as 199.5? I have it set to 200, and it initially ran at the correct speed, but now it's cheating me out of 10mhz







Seems like an arbitrary enough occurency, but it's annoying to run at 3590mhz instead of 3600. I've been bumping it up to 201 to get it to run at 200.5, but I'd like to reclaim my .5


Staryoshi, I've seen this quite often on my older Socket 939 processors. Honestly (afaik) there really isn't a way to "fix" this problem unless you slightly bump up the HTT (reference clock speed) to compensate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Edit: I was able to hit 3.7Ghz @ 18.5X without too much fuss (had to go over 1.4v though, hit 54C







) I'm in the process of scaling it back to 3.2Ghz to see how low a voltage I can maintain










Great job keep it up


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
Well after getting annoyed with my 4 core progress (stable with Orthos for 3 hours, then i turn it off and when i boot it won't post) i went back to the drawing board and got this:










Finally blew past my 3.8Ghz barrier ! I've discovered that my chip absolutely hates temps above 50, but has no problem taking volts like a bad-ass. 11hours and 6 minutes stable on Orthos, hopefully i can push it to 4.1.

Wow, you hit 4ghz on stock cooling? ...


----------



## staryoshi

Scaled it back, 3.2Ghz @ 1.2v







36C under max prime









I'm off to a good start, next step will be to enable CnQ for some crazy temps and sub 100w idle power consumption









failed the rough prime after a while, but not the easier one or games. Will leave it like this and see if the stability my new PSU should bring will make a difference







(Either this board or the PSU is undervolting my settings a bit.. couldn't hurt to have a stronger, more reliable performance PSU







)

(thanks ThInk)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
How do I post an image as an attachment so it isn't massive? =/

Staryoshi, try clicking on "Manage Attachments" below. Browse for the file and then upload it. For example, I added the screen shot above as an attachment.

Hope that helps


----------



## Norz

Swapped the AM2+ Gigabyte GA MA790X for a AM3 Gigabyte GA MA770T UD3P, mainly use it for 2D benching.

Installed win 2003 server and first sub 4GHz run look like this:


----------



## Contagion

i have a quick cooling question
lets just say i am using a stock cooler and seem to not be able to get 3.6ghz stable. i know that AMD chips love it cold, so would it be to say that if i got a really good cooler or something, the same settings that werent stable on a stock cooler, would work under a good cooler?

all of that is hypothetical btw
my computer is currently useless until i get a new mobo.


----------



## staryoshi

I wouldn't be concerned until your Prime95 temps exceed 50C... but then again I'm very frugal on temperatures









I've hit that at 3.7Ghz and 1.44v or something on my Scythe Katana 3 at max load (never touched FSB







)... idle around 30C though. I scaled back to 3.2Ghz and 1.216v (with CnQ enabled) and I'm idling around 22-24C and loading at 36C (prime)







But yeah, I love this katana 3. My AC FPro 7 on my core 2 duo rig must not be seated correctly (FAIL pushpins) because unlike this one, I can actually feel my HS get warm throughout. Can't on my other one. (Aka it feels like heat is being dissipated)

Also unlike that HSF, this one was VERY EASY to install and actually FELT SECURE from the get-go. Check it out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Tpk=katana%203
Would not recommend it for an i7, but for a PII X2-X4 it's gravy.


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
Wow, you hit 4ghz on stock cooling? ...

Woops...I'm using a V8, hence the increase







Time to update my sig again.


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
i have a quick cooling question
lets just say i am using a stock cooler and seem to not be able to get 3.6ghz stable. i know that AMD chips love it cold, so would it be to say that if i got a really good cooler or something, the same settings that werent stable on a stock cooler, would work under a good cooler?

all of that is hypothetical btw
my computer is currently useless until i get a new mobo.

Yes, well that's what happened for me anyway. I was using the stock cooler until a few days ago and i couldn't put Voltage past 1.435 or it would crash on Orthos, and if i put it any lower to keep temps down it would also fail.

Got my new cooler (V8, i'm really happy with it so far) and i have been able to put the voltage up to 1.475 with no problems, and the temps right now are 34C idle and 42C load, which is pretty good considering i'm on 4Ghz.

Get either the V8, Mugen 2, or HDT S1283 and you should be good to go.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norz* 
Swapped the AM2+ Gigabyte GA MA790X for a AM3 Gigabyte GA MA770T UD3P, mainly use it for 2D benching.

Installed win 2003 server and first sub 4GHz run look like this:

Norz, well done. 3996Mhz with 1.44 volts! Great job man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
i have a quick cooling question
lets just say i am using a stock cooler and seem to not be able to get 3.6ghz stable. i know that AMD chips love it cold, so would it be to say that if i got a really good cooler or something, the same settings that werent stable on a stock cooler, would work under a good cooler?

Contagion, you'll be very surprised on how much of a difference aftermarket cooling can make when you start overclocking. Don't get me wrong though, stock coolers have come a long way. Room ambient temperature plays a huge roll as well.

Good luck


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Got mine running at 3.6GHz right now on stock cooling and volts. Haven't ran Prime yet, but I'm idling at 35*. Should be ordering a cooler sometime today. 4.0GHz should be a breeze with this thing.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Got mine running at 3.6GHz right now on stock cooling and volts. Haven't ran Prime yet, but I'm idling at 35*. Should be ordering a cooler sometime today. 4.0GHz should be a breeze with this thing.

Get the mugen 2 if it fits for you. It is only like $38 on newegg with free shipping. Look at the second post in this thread, that is how cool a mugen 2 will keep your cpu (that is with 4 cores too).


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I'm gonna be doing some measuring here in a minute. I was talking with one of the guys in the Mugen 2 thread who has a fairly similar rig as me (Antec 300, 7750, M4A78 board). So I don't see any reason why it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Norz

Sometimes you just wanna play...and crank it up,make a suicide and smile...









Stable....dont think so, its just for the fun, aircooling style

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601164


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norz* 
Sometimes you just wanna play...and crank it up,make a suicide and smile...









Stable....dont think so, its just for the fun, aircooling style

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=601164

Norz, very nicely done









What are your temperatures like with the Thermalright Ultra? I'm sort of wondering if my SI-128 will be capable of cooling a 550BE.

Good luck


----------



## Norz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Norz, very nicely done









What are your temperatures like with the Thermalright Ultra? I'm sort of wondering if my SI-128 will be capable of cooling a 550BE.

Good luck


I have 3 of http://microplex.no/Avdelinger/Datak...dBA-33286.aspx

I used only one, but tonight if the temps outside will drop,ill go down to my garage and add another in push/pull. The Pabst will pull 355m3/hrs....they are loud beasts







, combine with the TRUE cpucooler is a winning combo

My temps during the session were in the mid 30`c... idling at about 25`c, temp in benchroom/garage was about 15-16`c. Hardcore aircooling...its fun...

EDIT: The Pabst is kinda expencive here in Norway... around 50 usd each!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Norz, thank you for replying to my post. Those room ambient temperatures are pretty darn low sheesh









I'm hoping my Thermalright SI-128 can handle a Ph II 550BE. Only time will tell you.

Good luck


----------



## Norz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Norz, thank you for replying to my post. Those room ambient temperatures are pretty darn low sheesh









I'm hoping my Thermalright SI-128 can handle a Ph II 550BE. Only time will tell you.

Good luck

..thx..
BTW, i use TRUE + Noctua NF-S12B @900RPM in my 24/7 rig, its holding a modestly overclocked x2 550 at about low 30`c idling and low 40`c full cpu load gaming or orthos.

Give us some temps if/when you test youre cpucooler on a x2 550.

cheers


----------



## Jonas Myst

Got my 550 BE yesterday and I have been blasting through trying to find some good settings that work on my chip.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonas Myst* 
Got my 550 BE yesterday and I have been blasting through trying to find some good settings that work on my chip.


What is your vcore at? The cpuz validation doesn't usually show that for some reason.... just curious... still haven't turned my voltage up at all... but i have a Asus board so it likes to give the cpu an extra bit of juice!


----------



## XDRM

Guys i maybe am a llitle of topic here but it is the 550 club right?







?just a quick question here do we need the dc ptimizer and the amd cpu driver installed or where they just for the athlons?


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Just put my system together, but was unsuccess on unlocking the extra 2 cores with GA-MA790XT-UD4P F4 BIOS.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602478


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja*


Just put my system together, but was unsuccess on unlocking the extra 2 cores with GA-MA790XT-UD4P F4 BIOS.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602478




I thought you needed F5 BIOS in order to unlock??


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

I didn't see the f5 bios in the gigabyte site for my mobo. 
The latest one that I see is F4G which was released on 5/22/09 for GA-MA790XT-UD4P.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3010


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
Guys i maybe am a llitle of topic here but it is the 550 club right?







?just a quick question here do we need the dc ptimizer and the amd cpu driver installed or where they just for the athlons?

XDRM, I did some searching on google and didn't find any related articles to that specific question. I'm not entirely sure if the dual-core optimizer is required for the 550BE. Have you tried installing it to see if it adds stability/performance differences?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja* 
I didn't see the f5 bios in the gigabyte site for my mobo.
The latest one that I see is F4G which was released on 5/22/09 for GA-MA790XT-UD4P.

LiLBlueNinja, I think the latest bios on Gigabytes website removes the ability to unlock the disable cores. Can't exactly remember which bios was the right one to get







. Richierich1212 may be correct on the F5 bios. If you can't find it on the website then GA probably already removed it.

Good luck


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
Guys i maybe am a llitle of topic here but it is the 550 club right?







?just a quick question here do we need the dc ptimizer and the amd cpu driver installed or where they just for the athlons?

Dual core optimizer is not needed. The only x2's that need it are anything *before* kuma (not including kuma), like brisbanes.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Dual core optimizer is not needed. The only x2's that need it are anything *before* kuma (not including kuma), like brisbanes.

Dopamin3, thank you for clarifying. I guess that makes sense (only for X2's)


----------



## Fitzbane

I was under the impression that Gigabyte was one of the only companies who didn't care about AMD influencing companies to remove unlocking bios'

Anyway, it is indeed the F5 bios, im using F5a right now..

Edit: just checked gigabyte's website.

The GA-MA790*X* UD4P does still have F5 bios available..

...while the GA-MA790*XT* UD4P only has F4

The X is AM2+ while the XT is AM3..

Don't know why the XT doesn't have the F5 bios yet.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
I was under the impression that Gigabyte was one of the only companies who didn't care about AMD influencing companies to remove unlocking bios'

Anyway, it is indeed the F5 bios, im using F5a right now..

I know a few companies are doing this. I saw an Asus board with an "Unleashed mode" to unlock cores, I think it was a Crosshair III. MSI has a whole bunch of bioses that are going to come out to support core unlocking. Pretty much all DFI boards can do it. Biostar can do it. I hope manufacturers continue to release bios updates including the ACC unlocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dopamin3, thank you for clarifying. I guess that makes sense (only for X2's)


----------



## Fitzbane

I am curious as to why gigabyte has ACC supported on the AM2+ board, but not on the AM3. Oh well, I'm glad I'm using the AM2+ version of the UD4P lol


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I wonder if Gigabyte might be doing that to insure stability..... not as many RMAs? Just guessing....


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


I wonder if Gigabyte might be doing that to insure stability..... not as many RMAs? Just guessing....


Found out that I have two fully disabled cores, that's why I couldn't get them to unlock. I did manage to get a stable 3.6GHz on stock volts and air (35Â° idle and 43Â° load), and my DK is on the way. 4.0GHz should be a breeze with this chip.


----------



## odin673

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*


I am curious as to why gigabyte has ACC supported on the AM2+ board, but not on the AM3. Oh well, I'm glad I'm using the AM2+ version of the UD4P lol


I have an AM3 Gigabyte board. Works just fine for unlocking


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin673*


I have an AM3 Gigabyte board. Works just fine for unlocking










I'm sure unlocking works with some of the gigabyte AM3 boards, but as far as the 790XT I don't think there is a bios for it yet.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Yeah, I had to update my BIOS to get the ACC option.


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
XDRM, I did some searching on google and didn't find any related articles to that specific question. I'm not entirely sure if the dual-core optimizer is required for the 550BE. Have you tried installing it to see if it adds stability/performance differences?

LiLBlueNinja, I think the latest bios on Gigabytes website removes the ability to unlock the disable cores. Can't exactly remember which bios was the right one to get







. Richierich1212 may be correct on the F5 bios. If you can't find it on the website then GA probably already removed it.

Good luck

thlnk3r, Thanks.

I should have stick with the Gigabyte X as to the more expensive XT board. I wonder if the F5 bios will work for the XT board. Does anyone know?

TIA.


----------



## staryoshi

This is my first AMD desktop CPU. As such, I'm a n00b when it comes to OCing. So far, everything I've done has been from changing the multiplier and the voltage. So my question is this: Am I able to raise the bus speed or HT or whatever (in which case, WHAT should I raise) to take some of the burden off of the chip and let me scale back the CPU voltage a bit?

I'm working with stability at 3.7Ghz quad right now, crashed under prime earlier after 15 mins but stable in everything else @ 1.408-1.440v (varies), which is already high and I want to hit 3.8Ghz.... (prime has been OK for about 15 mins this time so far... doing prime small)

Here are my results so far btw, so you can see how well it scales with more cores and higher clock speed. Most benches are from the everest suite, and a few are from 3dMark06 CPU tests. The scores are low because I've taken out my GPU and am waiting to replace it, running benchies on integrated right now







(HD3300 isn't too bad, interestingly enough)

Check it out

On a side note, I'm playing around with my e8500, too... sitting at 4.2Ghz but it's cost me 1.312v









edit: Passed first 14 tests in 14 minutes, so i'm ready to try 3.8 and more voltage... gulp... unless you guys can show me how to raise HT or w/e


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


So my question is this: Am I able to raise the bus speed or HT or whatever (in which case, WHAT should I raise) to take some of the burden off of the chip and let me scale back the CPU voltage a bit?


Staryoshi, you most certainly can raise the HTT (reference clock speed). That technically won't really take burden off the processor. When you raise the reference clock speed or bus speed you're still overclocking the processor. In my opinion the reference clock speed is great for refining an overclock. Raising the processor multiplier sort of limits you when you're looking for that extra 20Mhz. Raising the reference clock speed also puts more stress on the chipset. Luckily you have an unlocked multiplier so that should help you out quite a bit. If you have time I recommend reading over the Phenom II Overclocking Guide. It's extremely helpful and should answer some of your questions. Check it out by going here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


----------



## staryoshi

It mostly just confirmed things I suspected (have a general idea of things from OC experience) but thanks for the link







I was a misguided youth when I asked that question


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
It mostly just confirmed things I suspected (have a general idea of things from OC experience) but thanks for the link







I was a misguided youth when I asked that question









Staryoshi, no problem. Just let us know if you have any more questions. We'll be here


----------



## Radiopools

I don't really have anything to add, just wanted to say that this thread has been extremely informative in helping me choose a processor as well as other parts for my first PC build. I'd give the whole thread +rep if I could


----------



## Korak

I just bought AMD Athlon x 2 7750BE two months ago and got it nice with stock cooler http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/226/oc3200.jpg . But today, I just bought Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler, and suddenly got me thinking "what the hell, Im not gonna change the new cooler into "old" CPU, and I order AMD Phenom x2 550BE"









CanÂ´t wait that to come this week... I let you know whats the OC.

Anyone have an idea if its possible to open the cores with my mobo http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=5tWNOaMAxGs1FXIQ Asus M4N72-E


----------



## Contagion

hey everyone.
i just purchased a gigabyte UD4P and a Scythe Mugen 2 and am wondering if anyone else here has a similar setup so i might find some limits. (it hasnt come in yet and i am too impatient just to wait and find out).
when i was using my biostar 128m i got 3.1ghz stable as a quad with 1.22v so if anyone has any input on what i might be able to get it to would be appreciated.

POST 600!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
Anyone have an idea if its possible to open the cores with my mobo http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=5tWNOaMAxGs1FXIQ Asus M4N72-E

Korak, I may be wrong about the 750a chipset but I believe boards with the SB750 chipset are the only ones that can unlock the disable cores. The ACC (Advanced Clock Calibration) is the feature that allows for this and it's only on the 790 boards. I could be wrong though...Perhaps someone can jump in and confirm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
hey everyone.
i just purchased a gigabyte UD4P and a Scythe Mugen 2 and am wondering if anyone else here has a similar setup so i might find some limits. (it hasnt come in yet and i am too impatient just to wait and find out).
when i was using my biostar 128m i got 3.1ghz stable as a quad with 1.22v so if anyone has any input on what i might be able to get it would be appreciated.

POST 600!

Contagion, congrats on your 600th post









Let us know how the UD4P goes. I've had my eyes on the 790FX-UD4P for a while.

Good luck


----------



## richierich1212

Yeah I'm waiting for my Giggy UD4P as well. I love the BIOS options (much more than the Biostar mobo I have) and the nice cooling in place on the mobo as well. I hope to achieve a higher overclock with UD4P + DDR3 ram.


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Korak, I may be wrong about the 750a chipset but I believe boards with the SB750 chipset are the only ones that can unlock the disable cores. The ACC (Advanced Clock Calibration) is the feature that allows for this and it's only on the 790 boards. I could be wrong though...Perhaps someone can jump in and confirm.


thlnk3r ...well, I dont mind if its only staying dual core... canÂ´t only wait that if getting solid 3.6GHz - 3.8GHz OC. Thats enough for me and for my computer using. 
Im happy already with my 7750BE, but you know, hunger grows







, just simply cos I bought that new Noctua cooling, and then find Phenom II x2 550 only 94â‚¬uros, so new cooler to new CPU







and my friend will buy my "old" 7750BE.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I got the Asus M4N78 Pro and it unlocked the cores.... it says it is a Nvidia 8300 chipset...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
Im happy already with my 7750BE, but you know, hunger grows







, just simply cos I bought that new Noctua cooling, and then find Phenom II x2 550 only 94â‚¬uros, so new cooler to new CPU







and my friend will buy my "old" 7750BE.

Korak, oh that's always a good deal when you have a friend that can buy one of your old processors







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
I got the Asus M4N78 Pro and it unlocked the cores.... it says it is a Nvidia 8300 chipset...

MrAMD_Fan, wow thank you for informing us about that. I didn't know the Nvidia 8300 chipset was able to unlock the disabled cores. What features in the BIOS did you have to play with? Can you post up a CPU-Z validation link so we can confirm that in fact it works? I thought the SB750 chipset was the only one that could do this.

Good luck


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Got the DK installed today, hit 3.8GHz pretty effortlessly. Don't have time to mess with it now, but after work I should be seeing 4.0GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604126


----------



## odin673

I have my cooler coming in tomorrow but my thermal paste won't be in till next Monday.

Very tempting to mount the cooler over the old thermal paste.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

It'll probably come with some cheapy paste.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Got the DK installed today, hit 3.8GHz pretty effortlessly. Don't have time to mess with it now, but after work I should be seeing 4.0GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604126

Sleeping Giant, nicely done buddy. How much Vcore did you need for that overclock? Does it pass any quick stress testing?

Good luck


----------



## kev_b

If having only 2 cores working I'll join the AMD 550 BE club.
I've tried everything and nothing works, the best I can get is windows 7 starting and then freezes up, I guess I can live with 3.9 Ghz.


----------



## odin673

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


It'll probably come with some cheapy paste.


That's good to know. Cheapy paste > reusing old paste and possibly creating bubbles.


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sleeping Giant, nicely done buddy. How much Vcore did you need for that overclock? Does it pass any quick stress testing?

Good luck

Looks like 1.5v in that screenshot.

I havent gotten to 3.8ghz stable, but I have also not gone to 1.5v. I get 3.6ghz with stock voltage, and dont feel like 200mhz warrants such an increase in voltage.


----------



## Bedubs

I was reading this article on THG and it got me wondering. I've read a lot of comments about needing to up your voltage when attempting to unlock 4 cores which I didn't need to do as I've been stable unlocked for about 3 weeks now. Earlier today I decided to attempt an undervolt and this is what I got.
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5667/cpuz71409.jpg Thoughts?

First time using Imageshack so I hope the linky works.

-b


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Yeah, 1.5v is probably too high. I had it set to that when I was trying to hit 4.0GHz. I need to drop it back to 1.4v.


----------



## Contagion

hey everyone!
i just got my new mobo and scythe and (after the blistering 45 min it took to get the fan installed) i have been trying to get to 4.0ghz and i think i have it.
i have just one question though for people with my mobo, sometimes, i will be in bios and i will change to voltage of something. and it will be a small increase, like the NB from 1.2 to 1.3 and as soon as it goes to turn on, it crashes. wth. then it keeps cycling trying to boot without success so i have to clear the CMOS which is really annoying because for one, it clears all of my BIOS setting and two, the clr-cmos jumper is wedged in a very small space under my GPU.
i have the stock bios on there (i am scared to death to try and flash it because i bricked my 128m doing that.)
thnx
btw, right now i am using 2000 NB; 2000 HT with Auto link speed (i think its at x16 tho) with all stock volts on those.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bedubs* 
I was reading this article on THG and it got me wondering. I've read a lot of comments about needing to up your voltage when attempting to unlock 4 cores which I didn't need to do as I've been stable unlocked for about 3 weeks now. Earlier today I decided to attempt an undervolt and this is what I got.
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5667/cpuz71409.jpg Thoughts?

Bedubs, looking good. That voltage should help out quite a bit when you start stress testing. I can't imagine full load temperatures being too high.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Yeah, 1.5v is probably too high. I had it set to that when I was trying to hit 4.0GHz. I need to drop it back to 1.4v.

Sleeping Giant, thank you for replying. I wasn't sure if 1.5volts was correct or not. Sometimes the Vcore reading from CPU-Z is off. Please let us know after testing if the overclock is stable at 1.4volts. These 550BE's are impressive









Good luck


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Well, it passed the three tests in Prime95 at 1.5v.


----------



## KinZee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Well, it passed the three tests in Prime95 at 1.5v.


4.0 or bust


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Gonna have to wait until after dinner, though. A man's got to have his priorities in order.


----------



## KinZee

food>all


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I've got 3.923GHz and it's pretty stable, but my computer reboots after passing a few tests in Prime95. I think my RAM is holding me back. I have no idea what to do with the settings for it, though.

These are the settings for my RAM right now (haven't touched anything):


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


I've got 3.923GHz and it's pretty stable, but my computer reboots after passing a few tests in Prime95. I think my RAM is holding me back. I have no idea what to do with the settings for it, though.

These are the settings for my RAM right now (haven't touched anything):











http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=596023
this OC guide has some good ram timings tables


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I've got 3.923GHz and it's pretty stable, but my computer reboots after passing a few tests in Prime95. I think my RAM is holding me back. I have no idea what to do with the settings for it, though.

These are the settings for my RAM right now (haven't touched anything):










Sleeping Giant, DDR3 1333 memory has a stock frequency of 666.7Mhz. The screen shot above indicates that you are 100Mhz above stock. That may be the cause for your stability issues. I recommend bringing down the frequency by running a lower memory divider. Re-test and see if that helps. Your G.Skill set calls for 9-9-9-24 1.5volts. The sub-timings that you are currently using are fine. If adjusting the memory doesn't help then you may have reached the limit of your processor.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
sometimes, i will be in bios and i will change to voltage of something. and it will be a small increase, like the NB from 1.2 to 1.3 and as soon as it goes to turn on, it crashes. wth. then it keeps cycling trying to boot without success so i have to clear the CMOS which is really annoying because for one, it clears all of my BIOS setting and two, the clr-cmos jumper is wedged in a very small space under my GPU.

Contagion, sorry I missed your previous post. The above issued you described is quite strange. Usually crashes/reboots occur after making changes to the reference clock speed but I've never heard of them occurring after a voltage change









Does it happen when you try changing the voltage for any component (ie. processor, memory, motherboard chipset ect)?

Good luck


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Contagion, sorry I missed your previous post. The above issued you described is quite strange. Usually crashes/reboots occur after making changes to the reference clock speed but I've never heard of them occurring after a voltage change









Does it happen when you try changing the voltage for any component (ie. processor, memory, motherboard chipset ect)?

Good luck

yup. but not always. its weird. once i had it on 1.3v for the SB (worked fine) then i changed it back down to 1.2v and it crashes.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
yup. but not always. its weird. once i had it on 1.3v for the SB (worked fine) then i changed it back down to 1.2v and it crashes.

Contagion, wow yikes that is odd...

Well some may suggest flashing to a older or newer bios but we already know how you feel about doing that hehehe. Honestly I've never heard of the bios locking up after a voltage change...especially to a lower value. It's never happened to me personally as well. Does anyone have any ideas to why this would happen?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Contagion, wow yikes that is odd...

Well some may suggest flashing to a older or newer bios but we already know how you feel about doing that hehehe. Honestly I've never heard of the bios locking up after a voltage change...especially to a lower value. It's never happened to me personally as well. Does anyone have any ideas to why this would happen?


do you know if there are any modded bios' that are F7 (i think that the newest) that support ACC and stuff?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


do you know if there are any modded bios' that are F7 (i think that the newest) that support ACC and stuff?


Contagion, no sorry I don't. This equipment is still very new...I'm not even sure if there are any modded bios's


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Contagion, no sorry I don't. This equipment is still very new...I'm not even sure if there are any modded bios's










its ok
i will just not mess with it.
i have gotten stable at 3.8 which i just learned is about the highest i can go on an x64 so im good for now.
thnx for your help though!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604320


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604320


Sleeping Giant, very nicely done


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604320


is that stable?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sleeping Giant, very nicely done










Thank you, sir.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


is that stable?


Getting ready to stress it, I'll post back with the results. Should be fine, though. I'm pretty sure bumping the RAM to 1200MHz in the BIOS did the trick.

I'm hoping, anyways.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Thank you, sir.

Getting ready to stress it, I'll post back with the results. Should be fine, though. I'm pretty sure bumping the RAM to 1200MHz in the BIOS did the trick.

I'm hoping, anyways.


yeah gl with that
i got mine stable at 3.8 and no matter what i do i cant get 4
i have ddr2 ram but you might be able to help me, what do you think my ram should be at for 4ghz?
btw stock is 1066 with [email protected]


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604320


Excellent! That is a nice DDR3 motherboard too...


----------



## judgementofgod

I just got mine today. It unlocked @ stock volts. I set the NB and HT @ 2000, and left all voltages stock. I could prime up to 3.6 GHz on stock volts! It would BSOD @ 3.7 after a few minutes of Prime. I'm quite impressed with the little guy thus far. Time to start bumping the volts and see what she has









Update: I got it to 3.9 with no trouble. I haven't got 4.0 to boot up yet, it's going to take more voltage than I'm comfortable with. My temps are still decent though, under 50 @ load. I bet it OC's like a mad man with only 2 cores.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judgementofgod* 
I just got mine today. It unlocked @ stock volts. I set the NB and HT @ 2000, and left all voltages stock. I could prime up to 3.6 GHz on stock volts! It would BSOD @ 3.7 after a few minutes of Prime. I'm quite impressed with the little guy thus far. Time to start bumping the volts and see what she has









Nice! Yeah, I got the same thing....my Asus board is like 1.4v for "stock"... not sure why Asus boards bump it up a little. I haven't really tried much beyond the 3.6ghz.... one of these days i will... been workin' too much...


----------



## judgementofgod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Nice! Yeah, I got the same thing....my Asus board is like 1.4v for "stock"... not sure why Asus boards bump it up a little. I haven't really tried much beyond the 3.6ghz.... one of these days i will... been workin' too much...










Wierd, my board runs it at 1.35v and as you can see this board undervolts it a bit. It's liking the 3.9 as a quad, no success @ 4.0. I've got it to boot up but it's far from stable. I'm pretty happy with a $99 quad that's stable @ 3.9 though. Feels like I'm stealing.


----------



## Korak

Just got call from store, and I will get my Phenom II x2 550 tomorrow.
Damn, I cant wait


----------



## Radiopools

I'm getting mine tomorrow as well!.....I just won't have a case/DVD drive til monday


----------



## odin673

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605032

Clock speed 3925
FSB x Multi 201.5 x 19
Vcore 1.44
RAM speed 1340
HT Link 1600
Motherboard MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method S1283

Load temps are at 45 Celcius with this white thermal paste stuff I got from Xigamtek


----------



## diablosinc

mine arrives tomorrow too!! 
still on my mobo in my sig, though, so no unlock test for me til i can remedy this. plan to wait a spell, as it makes most sense to me to wait until i can afford to throw on a couple sticks o' ddr3 and go for the full upgrade.

but even on this fecal board, i expect an easy 3.6ghz. and i mean eeeeaaasssy...keep her nice and cherry until that new board and memory arrive.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
i have ddr2 ram but you might be able to help me, what do you think my ram should be at for 4ghz?
btw stock is 1066 with [email protected]

Contagion, that really depends what you're currently at now. Can you post a cpu-z screen shot of your most recent *stable* overclock? Perhaps you're exceeding the factory 533Mhz memory speed? That can cause stability issues. Have you found the limits of your memory yet to see what it's capable of?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin673* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605032

Clock speed 3925
FSB x Multi 201.5 x 19
Vcore 1.44
RAM speed 1340
HT Link 1600
Motherboard MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method S1283

Load temps are at 45 Celcius with this white thermal paste stuff I got from Xigamtek

Odin673, great job









I consider that Vcore pretty low for 3925Mhz. How many hours of stability testing did you do?

Good luck


----------



## odin673

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

Odin673, great job









I consider that Vcore pretty low for 3925Mhz. How many hours of stability testing did you do?

Good luck


Only 30 min or so. I'm pushing for 4 and then going to run a long stability test. Right now I'm at 3940, and had to bump up the voltage to 1.47. Hopefully I can get to 4 GHz without exceeding 1.5 V


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin673*


Only 30 min or so. I'm pushing for 4 and then going to run a long stability test. Right now I'm at 3940, and had to bump up the voltage to 1.47. Hopefully I can get to 4 GHz without exceeding 1.5 V


Odin673, I hope so buddy. That Vcore is already quite impressive. Were you able to go lower than 1.47 volts at 3900Mhz?

Good luck


----------



## odin673

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Odin673, I hope so buddy. That Vcore is already quite impressive. Were you able to go lower than 1.47 volts at 3900Mhz?

Good luck

No, 1.47 was the lowest I got it to. Got to 3940 where I sort of hit a wall. Temps were a bit high imo (closing in on 50 Celcius at load). I think I'll wait till I get real thermal paste to try for 4 GHz. What kind of NB freq, CPU-NB volts and NB volts are people generally using in the 4 GHz range? I couldn't get my NB freq past 2.5ish.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odin673* 
No, 1.47 was the lowest I got it to. Got to 3940 where I sort of hit a wall. Temps were a bit high imo (closing in on 50 Celcius at load). I think I'll wait till I get real thermal paste to try for 4 GHz. What kind of NB freq, CPU-NB volts and NB volts are people generally using in the 4 GHz range? I couldn't get my NB freq past 2.5ish.

Odin673, I believe the stock voltage for your NB Frequency should be 1.2 volts. Try giving it a small bump from that to see if it provides more stability.

EDIT: I did't know you were running DDR3 1066 memory. In that case you are wayyyy over the stock frequency (533Mhz). Currently you are 671Mhz (138Mhz overclock). That might be your issue actually. You may also be at the limit of the processor as well









Good luck


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Contagion, that really depends what you're currently at now. Can you post a cpu-z screen shot of your most recent *stable *overclock? Perhaps you're exceeding the factory 533Mhz memory speed? That can cause stability issues. Have you found the limits of your memory yet to see what it's capable of?


well right now im at 3.9. i attached pics of cpu and ram and nb. 
it isnt completely stable right now, but i think most of that is my ram not keeping up with it. do you think my ram at 1066 with 6-6-6-18 timings at 2.1v would work better than my current?
also, i dont really want to "push" my ram for limits. ram is delicate and i dont want to overvolt it. thnx
btw i have no idea waht my temps are. but i assume it around 43 ish. i put another 120mm on my mugen in a push pull and i also modded an 80mm fan than hangs off my 5" drive bays and pulls air directly from my room onto the intake 120mm for my mugen. (my case door is off)


----------



## odin673

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Odin673, I believe the stock voltage for your NB Frequency should be 1.2 volts. Try giving it a small bump from that to see if it provides more stability.

EDIT: I did't know you were running DDR3 1066 memory. In that case you are wayyyy over the stock frequency (533Mhz). Currently you are 671Mhz (138Mhz overclock). That might be your issue actually. You may also be at the limit of the processor as well









Good luck


I dropped my memory multi right when I tried to go past 3.925 so I don't think it was the memory. I usually run those timings at 1333 so it wasn't too far out of spec. I may be at the limit. Will know for sure in a week when I get the good stuff. BTW, in my bios the NB volts were at 1.1 stock. I raised it to 1.26 but didn't go further because I wasn't sure what the normal numbers for it were.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
do you think my ram at 1066 with 6-6-6-18 timings at 2.1v would work better than my current?
also, i dont really want to "push" my ram for limits. ram is delicate and i dont want to overvolt it.

Contagion, looser sub-timings may yield a more stable overclock with your processor but there's really no way of knowing that until you try it. What is the exact model number of your memory?

The reason why we attempt to find the limits of each component (processor, motherboard and memory) is for a baseline overclock. It's one of the best strategies to use when you approach this type of hobby. Why jump right into overclocking the memory and the processor when you're not even sure what the memory is capable of? It's nice to know what the memory can do in terms of high frequency and tight sub-timings. If you're not to comfortable with raising the VDimm then don't do it but that shouldn't stop you from still testing the memory









Good luck


----------



## robbo2

Just picked this chip up played with it for about 5 mins an bang 3.9 
Thats using a foxconn a79a-s temps loaded at 40 using a darknight cooler


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Fun isn't it? This was my first experience with overclocking, well with building a computer in general. I must say I made the right choice.


----------



## robbo2

It's alot easier then trying to get my nvidia chipset an 940 stable at anything over 3.6


----------



## shadow_419

0922 APMW


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


Just got call from store, and I will get my Phenom II x2 550 tomorrow.
Damn, I cant wait










Just been playing one hour with this








and this what I got








http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/424/oc3800.jpg

Can I get on the list?









wait wait wait.... 3.9GHz http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/1847/oc3900.jpg

Clock speed...... 3.9GHz
FSB x Multi....... 200 x 19.5
Vcore.............. 1.440V
RAM speed....... 1066MHz
NB speed
HT Link............ 2000 MHz
Motherboard..... ASUS M4N72-E
Cooling method.. (air) Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## Kylton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja*


Just put my system together, but was unsuccess on unlocking the extra 2 cores with GA-MA790XT-UD4P F4 BIOS.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602478




I have the same board, came with F3 BIOS, didn't have the option for Hybrid, just to set ACC to Auto, selected auto but it would not unlock cores.

I updated to latest BIOS F4G, the BIOS now gives a new option above the ACC option (sorry I forget what it's called) but it gives you an option to select Hybrid. I did that and set ACC to Auto and I've got all 4 cores.

I don't know if the F4 version has that option but if you did set the hybrid option I suppose it could be your CPU just won't unlock or you need the newer F4G version. I'm new to overclocking and to overclock.net so I'm sure there are people here better able to help you. Good Luck!


----------



## Kylton

Hey everybody, this is my first overclock so I'm new to all this though I have built several computers and done some minor stuff with BIOS settings. Anyway I have a question (probably one of many







)

I checked for stability at stock without changing any BIOS settings and Prime95 64bit blend was stable, no errors for 12 hours, so then I went to see if I could unlock the cores which after a BIOS update I could and no problems loading Win.

Next I figured I should see if the cores are good before I even think of overclocking or even working with memory settings or anything else. So I ran Prime95 blend again for 7 1/2 hours with no errors. So my question is this, do I need to do some other tests to check the cores more or is that pretty good?

Also my CPU temp (since core temps don't work) at idle and 4 cores was 34c and 52c max at load. Are those good temps, the best I can tell from my stock temps is that the CPU temp is 10 degrees higher than core temps? I should mention the ambient room temp was about 80F (it's been hot in sunny CA







)

Thanks for any help you can give and being patient with my questions


----------



## tweakboy

This is a nice club. Very nice OC'es . ubber... nice gl,


----------



## diablosinc

updated my sig rig, currently testing 3.8ghz (19x200). haven't broken 50c yet!! oh, did i mention stock volts?
oddly, cpu-z doesn't show my oc, but sandra does. i'm thinking it has something to do with my crap mobo, which lists her as "unknown AMD processor". the last bios update was before this cpu launched, which might have something to do with it.

planning to go gigy 770 w/ ddr3 very soon, and see if she's quaddie capable.


----------



## Miked270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Fun isn't it? This was my first experience with overclocking, well with building a computer in general. I must say I made the right choice.


Me too! I mean what a first experience too, not only way I able to overclock this thing but unlock cores!!!! what more could a newb like me ask for


----------



## Miked270

Here is mine 3.7ghz with all four core unlocked running Prime95 with temps @ 46c

Attachment 116561


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Next I figured I should see if the cores are good before I even think of overclocking or even working with memory settings or anything else. So I ran Prime95 blend again for 7 1/2 hours with no errors. So my question is this, do I need to do some other tests to check the cores more or is that pretty good?


Kylton, welcome to OCN









In regards to your question above, all the testing you performed at stock settings pretty much proves that the additional cores are stable and not faulty. Good job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Also my CPU temp (since core temps don't work) at idle and 4 cores was 34c and 52c max at load. Are those good temps, the best I can tell from my stock temps is that the CPU temp is 10 degrees higher than core temps? I should mention the ambient room temp was about 80F (it's been hot in sunny CA







)


For a 80F room ambient temperature I'm going to have to say 52C full load is perfect. I'm assuming this is on gthe stock cooler as well? I'd start to worry if your full load temperatures reach 60-65C. How much Vcore are you running?

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diablosinc*


updated my sig rig, currently testing 3.8ghz (19x200). haven't broken 50c yet!! oh, did i mention stock volts?


Diablosinc, wow 3.8Ghz at stock voltage!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miked270*


Here is mine 3.7ghz with all four core unlocked running Prime95 with temps @ 46c


Miked270, great job!


----------



## Korak

thInk3r.... my earlier post yesterday

Just been playing one hour with this
and this what I got
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/424/oc3800.jpg

Can I get on the list?

wait wait wait.... 3.9GHz http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/1847/oc3900.jpg

Clock speed...... 3.9GHz
FSB x Multi....... 200 x 19.5
Vcore.............. 1.440V 
RAM speed....... 1066MHz
NB speed
HT Link............ 2000 MHz
Motherboard..... ASUS M4N72-E
Cooling method.. (air) Noctua NH-U12P

PS: 3.9GHz...solid and stable as a rock, but on 4.0GHz... it was ok so far as when I started to run 3DMark, then crashing.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


PS: 3.9GHz...solid and stable as a rock, but on 4.0GHz... it was ok so far as when I started to run 3DMark, then crashing.


You might not be able to hit 4.0GHz stable with 64-bit OS.


----------



## judgementofgod

Phenom II x4 B50









Clock speed: 3813 MHz
FSB x Multi: 246x15.5
Vcore: 1.472
RAM speed: 984 MHz
NB speed: 2706 MHz
HT Link: 2460 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M
Cooling method: Air, Xigmatek S1283

Max load temp: 51 degrees
OC is stable.


----------



## Miked270

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judgementofgod* 
Phenom II x4 B50









Clock speed: 3813 MHz
FSB x Multi: 246x15.5
Vcore: 1.472
RAM speed: 984 MHz
NB speed: 2706 MHz
HT Link: 2460 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M
Cooling method: Air, Xigmatek S1283

Max load temp: 51 degrees
OC is stable.









Nice job! I wasn't able to hit 3.8ghz stable with 4 cores unlocked. I grant you some rep


----------



## Korak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
You might not be able to hit 4.0GHz stable with 64-bit OS.

Oh really?, why is that?.... thou Im happy with this already


----------



## Radiopools

answered my own question by looking, total noobsauce am I.

I have my entire build (see sig) sitting here on the desk right next to me..EXCEPT the DVD drive and case. Had to be shipped from Newegg California. You have no idea how frustrated I am, considering the tracking #'s for both parts say that the case and the DVD are at the post office no more than 20 minutes away. UGH.


----------



## Fitzbane

Well I've been feeling like 3.6ghz dual at stock voltage, 29C idle, 39C load isn't good enough. So, gonna push for 4ghz tonight if I can


----------



## Radiopools

Good luck man









Edit: so looking at my stock heatsink, it has goop on the bottom. Do i clear that off before applying my own thermal paste? If so, what should I use?


----------



## Fitzbane

yeah, you remove that stock thermal paste if you put your own on.

I use arctic silver 5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100007

I have heard that MX-2 and OCZ freeze perform a little better though.
MX-2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186020
OCZ Freeze
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835202006

So since im an OC noob I only OC using the multiplier and voltage bumps..but this is what I got. I wasn't able to get past 3.8ghz









3.6ghz - 38c Load - 1.325V
3.7ghz - 42c Load - 1.35V
3.8ghz - 48c Load - 1.4V

Tried 3.9ghz up to 1.5V, but i'm not comfortable running anything over 1.4v 24/7, so oh well.

the 3.8ghz OC I got went for 30mins in prime95, gonna give it a 4 hour run later.


----------



## Radiopools

Oh, I have some arctic silver 5 already. I was referring to what should I use to get the stock goop off


----------



## robbo2

I usually just wipe it off with some paper towel but an alcohol based product might worked best. In all honesty the stock cooler that comes with this chip is not to good please watch your temps carefully.


----------



## Radiopools

Ah okay, thanks. Yeah, I wasn't planning on doing too much oc with this chip on stock cooling, but i've seen a few posts where people have done alright with the stock cooling so I probably won't try and push what they're getting









also, is your system name a Beck reference by chance?


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Oh, I have some arctic silver 5 already. I was referring to what should I use to get the stock goop off









\\

yeah, i usually use paper towels..but thats if I don't have an 97% rubbing alcohol around.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Ah okay, thanks. Yeah, I wasn't planning on doing too much oc with this chip on stock cooling, but i've seen a few posts where people have done alright with the stock cooling so I probably won't try and push what they're getting









also, is your system name a Beck reference by chance?

Nah it's the name of my favourite song by a band called dry kill logic







Your stock cooler should be fine for a bit of overclocking but you might run into problems when you start having to raise the voltage. Takes 1.46 to get mine stable at 3.9 but you can get some decent clocks off stock volts.


----------



## Kylton

Thanks think3r, got to love a cpu that can give you 2 more stable cores







and a site like this to help us get to them.

As for the hsf it's the Scythe Mugen2 listed in my sig rig not the stock cooler...does that change your opinion on the temps I had? I have the bios cpu fan management set to auto. Do I need to redo the hsf thermal grease? The top fins of the hs gets warm so I think it's good. Also the system voltage is set to auto and Vcore shows 1.3250V.

If everything is still ok, then my next question would be...normally from what I can tell the cpu is the first part to start overclocking, but the memory I have is showing 1066mhz even though it's 1600 memory so should I first get the memory to manufacturers settings or leave it be since it seems to work fine and change it after starting to overclock the cpu?

Sorry for all the questions but I really want to get this right the first time









Thanks again for your help and for a site like this


----------



## robbo2

You will have to manually set your ram in the bios otherwise they will just run at default settings. Just read what your manufactures recommended timings an voltage are an enter them into the bios.


----------



## Fitzbane

So, after failing some overclocking attempts to get past 3.8ghz...I decided to mess with undervolting at stock frequency!

So far, I've gotten this chip to run stable at 3.1ghz with 1.225V (-.1V from stock). Dropping the volts puts my load temp at 33c, and my idle at around 22c. Pretty awesome if you ask me.

My original goal was to undervolt while OC'd at 3.6ghz, but my chip isn't having any of that haha.


----------



## robbo2

You should be able to go as low as 1.2 if not a touch lower. Have seen them stable at 1.18 volts before.


----------



## Fitzbane

hrm, it seems i can run 1.175V stable! I didn't both going lower earlier because I thought I was already about as low as it would go, so thanks and rep!

Anyway, getting 32C load temps. Pretty crazy.

22C idle in a 22C ambient room!

I wish my crappy gateway laptop would allow me to undervolt just a bit.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


As for the hsf it's the Scythe Mugen2 listed in my sig rig not the stock cooler...does that change your opinion on the temps I had? I have the bios cpu fan management set to auto. Do I need to redo the hsf thermal grease? The top fins of the hs gets warm so I think it's good. Also the system voltage is set to auto and Vcore shows 1.3250V.


Kylton, ahhh sorry I should have looked at your signature rig before asking about your cooling. I still think that full load temperature is prefect especially with your high ambient room temperatures. Honestly I don't think you need to reapply any thermal compound. Everything HSF wise sounds great!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


If everything is still ok, then my next question would be...normally from what I can tell the cpu is the first part to start overclocking, but the memory I have is showing 1066mhz even though it's 1600 memory so should I first get the memory to manufacturers settings or leave it be since it seems to work fine and change it after starting to overclock the cpu?


Have you had a chance to read over the Ph II Overclocking Guide? I recommend doing so when you have time. A lot of your questions are probably answered in that article. In my opinion, it's always best to run a lower memory divider when overclocking the processor. This will help you avoid an unstable memory overclock which could limit you on your processor OC.

Good luck


----------



## Chrono Detector

Here is my first overclock on my 550 X2 BE, I love this processor.










Its not stable, all settings were on stock voltages. My full load temps are around 28C on stock voltages, I have a Noctua cooler. I'll meddle with the voltages later.


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Here is my first overclock on my 550 X2 BE, I love this processor.










Its not stable, all settings were on stock voltages. My full load temps are around 28C on stock voltages, I have a Noctua cooler. I'll meddle with the voltages later.


Whats your ambient temp?

what freq. are you talking about with 28C? I assume not 4ghz considering you said its not stable.

Pretty cool you got it to boot 4ghz stock voltage, I cant boot stock volts past 3.7ghz, you have a sick chip


----------



## Chrono Detector

Well its winter here and its 13C outside so I assume my ambient temps are around there.

My frequency at 28C was at 3.1Ghz, though it worked the same for 4Ghz for some reason.


----------



## diablosinc

well, i made it through a solid 10 hours of prime without error, so i called it stable and there she sits. 3.8ghz on stock volts! i wonder if she'll be so accommodating when i get a new board and try to unlock her "hidden pearls"...
still getting odd readings from cpu-z, though. it doesn't show the oc at all, just the standard "stock" settings. thats 1.52...oddly, 1.40 shows the correct speed, but nothing else. and coretemp shows the correct speed, but even that is shown incorrectly (it says i'm at 245.17 x 15.5). *sigh*

oh well...so i can't validate it (yet). i have a 3.8ghz dually on stock volts, so i should just shut up and be happy, right?










incidentally, that temp reading on the fox one interface seems weird to me as well. whats important, i guess, is that it never broke 50c during all that prime testing, so i'm not gonna worry over it. HWmonitor shows the cores idle at like 28-30c...

ps: woot! its page 37, and its my 37th post! you hear that, kevin smith? yeah...in a row!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Here is my first overclock on my 550 X2 BE, I love this processor.

Its not stable, all settings were on stock voltages. My full load temps are around 28C on stock voltages, I have a Noctua cooler. I'll meddle with the voltages later.


Chrono Detector, looks like you have a golden 550BE. Just the fact that it can post and get into Windows at 4Ghz with stock voltage is insane. Let us know when start stability testing. I can't wait to see what Vcore you settled with.

Diablosinc, congrats on the Prime stable overclock


----------



## diablosinc

funny, i dropped it down to 3.6, and cpu-z finally got it right! had to validate with ver. 1.51, which incorrectly reports my core voltage, but there i am all validated!



like i said before...i'd rather save her "juice" for the new mobo anyway. why be greedy now, when i can be greedier come core-unlock time!!


----------



## Kylton

Thanks again for the help think3r, temps were a bit of a concern for me because of the lack of core temps and having a hot room.

I had looked over that guide before but I read it again to make sure I didn't miss anything and I'll probably be reading it a few more times before I'm done









Thanks for the advice on the memory too. It seems to fit with a lot of the things I've read.

Anyway, time to give it a try and see what this cpu can do









On a side note does anyone know if the core temps being unreadable with 4 cores unlocked is a software or hardware issue? Just curious is all, since the core temps become readable after going back to 2 cores it seems that it's just some miss communication somewhere, of course I know very little about that stuff







It'd be nice if at least the 2 core temps that work in dual mode could still be read in quad mode...but for this price I'm not going to complain


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

You can still see the temps but not cores.... one of the temps seen by speedfan is the cpu but it doesn't read the cores individually.... not sure the reason, but everyone seems to be experiencing the same issue. People can correct me on this.... but i know at least several people mentioned the same thing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diablosinc*


funny, i dropped it down to 3.6, and cpu-z finally got it right! had to validate with ver. 1.51, which incorrectly reports my core voltage, but there i am all validated!


Diablosinc, the weird incorrect readings might be due to the bios being outdated? I figured that is probably why it reads as, "unknown processor" and naturally cpu-z probably doesn't know what to do. Great job on getting your overclocks stable!

Kylton, glad I could be of some assistance









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


People can correct me on this.... but i know at least several people mentioned the same thing.


MrAMD_Fan, no you are completely correct. I have noticed the same issue as well. It seems to only occur when all four cores have been unlocked. Hard to say if it's a software or hardware related...for all we know it could be a combination of both.

Good luck


----------



## diablosinc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Diablosinc, the weird incorrect readings might be due to the bios being outdated? I figured that is probably why it reads as, "unknown processor" and naturally cpu-z probably doesn't know what to do. Great job on getting your overclocks stable!


actually, the latest bios for my board is on there, but it didn't add any new processor support. the prior update was the one to address am3 compatibility, however it predates the release of the 550, and the 550 doesn't appear on the latest compatibility chart either.
this has always been rather a crap board. had trouble breaking 3ghz with my old 5kBE brissie. even still...for such a crap board to run this chip with stock volts at 3.6ghz, well...lets just say i'm salivating for what i'll be able to do with a giggy 770 and some ddr3!!!

question...the PSU in my sig, is it going to be enough for a potentially unlocked quaddie? i'm not mister gamer, so i've no power sucking graphics card to worry over, but i do run 4 hdd, a dvd burner, and quite a few fans (though i think i'll save on fan power with my forthcoming xclio coolbox, though it'll still be 3x 180mm and one 120mm).
so before i go for that xclio, or even try to unlock to quad, should i be looking into a PSU?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diablosinc* 
question...the PSU in my sig, is it going to be enough for a potentially unlocked quaddie? i'm not mister gamer, so i've no power sucking graphics card to worry over, but i do run 4 hdd, a dvd burner, and quite a few fans (though i think i'll save on fan power with my forthcoming xclio coolbox, though it'll still be 3x 180mm and one 120mm).
so before i go for that xclio, or even try to unlock to quad, should i be looking into a PSU?

Diablosinc, your Rosewill RG530-2 530W should be able to power everything completely fine. 12volt amperage wise you have around 41amps. That should be enough for four hard drives and a quad core processor. If you were running a video card then I may second guess my suggestion









Good luck


----------



## diablosinc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Diablosinc, your Rosewill RG530-2 530W should be able to power everything completely fine. 12volt amperage wise you have around 41amps. That should be enough for four hard drives and a quad core processor. If you were running a video card then I may second guess my suggestion









Good luck

well, i'm running a video card, but somehow i think an old radeon x1650 isn't going to really penalize me, power wise. i do plan to step up to, say, a 4650 or 4670, but again...i'm not mister gamer, so i don't need much beyond that. and should i find i need a bigger PSU, well...i've had my eye on that corsair for a while now...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diablosinc* 
well...i've had my eye on that corsair for a while now...

Diablosinc, which Corsair model did you have your eye on? They carry some great power supplies (Seasonic, Channel Well Technology). Good stuff


----------



## diablosinc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Diablosinc, which Corsair model did you have your eye on? They carry some great power supplies (Seasonic, Channel Well Technology). Good stuff










that 750w with the single 12v rail has been begging me to buy her for almost a year now...CMPSU 750TX. i loves me some single 12, yessir!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diablosinc* 
that 750w with the single 12v rail has been begging me to buy her for almost a year now...CMPSU 750TX. i loves me some single 12, yessir!

Diablosinc, absolutely, it's an excellent product. The Corsair 750TX is manufactured by CWT. The price on Newegg is nice as well...can't beat the free shipping. Here's an excellent review of this power supply from Jonny Guru: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...=Story&reid=73.

Good luck


----------



## flowtek

correct me if im wrong, but i heard that this B50 can undervolt like crazy, ive seen as low as 1.18v for 3.2Ghz somewhere,.. just wondering if anyone tried that..









thx
flo


----------



## Norz

Just dusted off mine old SS (singlestage Danfoss NL11F + chilly evap)
Regassed and tested for fun







,shes old my SS, but i gave her some TLC and it seems like she liked it

Temps good,-31`c with 1,52vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606314





This weekend some moore testing, not only max screen.


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


correct me if im wrong, but i heard that this B50 can undervolt like crazy, ive seen as low as 1.18v for 3.2Ghz somewhere,.. just wondering if anyone tried that..









thx
flo


Working on that now...currently I am at 3.3 w/ 1.2v (a -.075v drop from stock in my bios)...and it's passed a 5 hour prime, so that's good enough for me. I am going to try lower, but now that it's really late here, and it's finally cold enough in my hot house, I am going to push a 4.0 run for fun...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norz*


Just dusted off mine old SS (singlestage Danfoss NL11F + chilly evap)
Regassed and tested for fun







,shes old my SS, but i gave her some TLC and it seems like she liked it

Temps good,-31`c with 1,52vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606314





This weekend some moore testing, not only max screen.












that is nice. Wish I had some gear like that lol....now I am going to have to go back and do a 4.0 run after seeing all of them on here.


----------



## [email protected]'D

550BE makes me mad GRRRRRRRRR
Think I have reached a brick wall


















Still going to push for 4.1/2Ghz I did boot into windows with 4.182Ghz but then BSOD about 5 seconds later


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
550BE makes me mad GRRRRRRRRR
Think I have reached a brick wall


















Still going to push for 4.1/2Ghz I did boot into windows with 4.182Ghz but then BSOD about 5 seconds later









My ram and board make me mad lol...if this weren't going to be for my son, I'd probably drop some extra cash and get an AM3 board + some DDR3 ram...I can't seem to get too far past 4.1 because of them. But still a nice chip heh, especially for a $100


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
550BE makes me mad GRRRRRRRRR
Think I have reached a brick wall

[email protected]'D, what you have now for an overclock is awesome. Don't be too discouraged if you're unable to hit 4.1Ghz. Have you started stability testing at 4Ghz yet? What kind of temperatures are you seeing with 1.488 volts?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Why thank you. That isnt my 24/7clock but at 100% load I hit 29-31c my 24/7 clock is 3.992GHz lol not much of a difference tbh. I have booted into windows just under 4.2Ghz will keep trying as always







I do have a thread open on my oc'ing but I shall add in here aswell see If I can get the #1 spot









Also I would love to see this chip pushed on an amd chipset, instead of my slightly lame nvidia chipset


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Why thank you. That isnt my 24/7clock but at 100% load I hit 29-31c my 24/7 clock is 3.992GHz lol not much of a difference tbh.


[email protected]'D, how much Vcore was required for the 3992Mhz overclock? Was it completely stable? I'm hoping to pick up one of these chips soon so I'm very curious on the different OC's









Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

I'm running it at 1.5v on the dot, going to lower it later on see if it manages at 1.4.. andd yes it is completly stable, ran prime95 for numerous hours and occt for about 4 or 5. great cpu might have to get a better mobo to really unleash the beast








and ty currently having the weekly dust removal atm soo ill post a bit later with some good or bad news lol

x


----------



## Brutuz

If I brought one of these today, what's the rough chances of getting one that unlocks? My CPU may be dead along with my motherboard as I think a CPU voltage capacitor blew, causing my motherboard to die too.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
550BE makes me mad GRRRRRRRRR
Think I have reached a brick wall


















Still going to push for 4.1/2Ghz I did boot into windows with 4.182Ghz but then BSOD about 5 seconds later









4GHZ for a $100 cpu and you are mad??? Hmmmm.... that is a great overclock.... i would be happy....







i still haven't gotten a chance to push mine yet.... i gotta stop workin' so much!!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


If I brought one of these today, what's the rough chances of getting one that unlocks? My CPU may be dead along with my motherboard as I think a CPU voltage capacitor blew, causing my motherboard to die too.


Brutuz, it's all based on luck. You may receive a processor that is unlockable with stable cores and you may not. There is really no guarantees. As long as your motherboard has the SB750 chipset and the ACC feature then there is a possibility. Don't forget also Gigabyte did release a bios recently that prevented users from "unlocking" the 550BE.

How did you come to the conclusion that a "CPU voltage capacitor" blew? Do you have any pictures to share with us? I'm a tad curious









Good luck


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


How did you come to the conclusion that a "CPU voltage capacitor" blew? Do you have any pictures to share with us? I'm a tad curious









Good luck


Oily crap all over the power MOSFET area, the motherboard not booting at a CPU error. (CPU fan not spinning, etc)

Motherboard is being RMAed now, though.

Thanks for the help, if the CPU is dead I really hope I do get a unlockable one, I'd rather not downgrade to a dual core... A fast one, though.


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
correct me if im wrong, but i heard that this B50 can undervolt like crazy, ive seen as low as 1.18v for 3.2Ghz somewhere,.. just wondering if anyone tried that..









thx
flo

I have successfully undervolted this chip to run at 1.175v for 3.2ghz stable..

Got some SICK temps with it


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Diablosinc, the weird incorrect readings might be due to the bios being outdated? I figured that is probably why it reads as, "unknown processor" and naturally cpu-z probably doesn't know what to do. Great job on getting your overclocks stable!

Kylton, glad I could be of some assistance









MrAMD_Fan, no you are completely correct. I have noticed the same issue as well. It seems to only occur when all four cores have been unlocked. Hard to say if it's a software or hardware related...for all we know it could be a combination of both.

Good luck

I am fairly positive that Hondaguy figured out it was software related, because he had the chip showing all 4 cores in certain versions of everest. I have not had the same results with the same versions of everest that he was using though...same mobo too. I'm stumped on the issue as of now.

Edit: Sorry for double post, its late and I got sidetracked


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
I have successfully undervolted this chip to run at 1.175v for 3.2ghz stable..

Got some SICK temps with it









X2 or X4?


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
X2 or X4?

X2, I don't generally run quad anymore, as there is just not much use for it. Might as well save electricity and lower temps since it isn't needed.

But to be clear, I haven't tried undervolting for quad at any frequency, although now that you mention it I would like to try it.


----------



## JMT668

thats a mad undervolt what are the temps?


----------



## Fitzbane

I was getting around 20-22C idle, 29C load. This is considering my idle is 28C, load 38C running stock volts @ 3.6ghz X2


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
4GHZ for a $100 cpu and you are mad??? Hmmmm.... that is a great overclock.... i would be happy....







i still haven't gotten a chance to push mine yet.... i gotta stop workin' so much!!!

Haha I am mad









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
I was getting around 20-22C idle, 29C load. This is considering my idle is 28C, load 38C running stock volts @ 3.6ghz X2

Nice temps


----------



## [email protected]'D

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/654/4090.png

Clock speed - 4090.7Mhz
FSB x Multi- 241x17
Vcore- 1.504v
RAM speed - 802mhz
NB speed - 2406.3Mhz
HT Link - 2406.3Mhz
Motherboard - Asus M3N78 PRO
Cooling method - Agogee GTZ/ XSPC RS240

Could you please redo my overclock in the list on the first page please


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*


I have successfully undervolted this chip to run at 1.175v for 3.2ghz stable..

Got some SICK temps with it










Fitzbane, that is awesome! What is your room ambient temperature? So does your system basically emit no heat at all?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Clock speed - 4090.7Mhz
FSB x Multi- 241x17
Vcore- 1.504v
RAM speed - 802mhz
NB speed - 2406.3Mhz
HT Link - 2406.3Mhz
Motherboard - Asus M3N78 PRO
Cooling method - Agogee GTZ/ XSPC RS240


[email protected]'D, great job! Good thing you have H2O. With air that processor may not be too happy at 1.5volts.

Good luck


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fitzbane, that is awesome! What is your room ambient temperature? So does your system basically emit no heat at all?









Good luck


Idle I had the same ambient temp as cpu temp, its pretty cool. Silly gtX 260 was still really hot though









I wish I could undervolt while overclocked, but I guess that would be asking too much


----------



## Daney

I'm wanting to get one of these chips maybe with a Megahalem/TRUE.

Would I be able to reach beyond 4ghz on a 790X chipset (GA-MA790XT-UD4P)?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


I'm wanting to get one of these chips maybe with a Megahalem/TRUE.

Would I be able to reach beyond 4ghz on a 790X chipset (GA-MA790XT-UD4P)?


More than likely. I would personally vouch for the megahalem if your wanting 4+ ghz with it


----------



## Borongo

woot, mine was suppost to come in today with the rest of my parts, but a late train had it sitting in portland oregon for over 24 hrs so might be here tomorow


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Foxy encouraged me to try for 4.0 again. It's pretty hard, though.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Foxy encouraged me to try for 4.0 again. It's pretty hard, though.











Sweet (Y) is it stable? And what temps you getting with your cooler?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Not stable, fails after 30 minutes or so of Prime. I was idling around 32Â° and load got up to 42Â°.

I'm still working on it, but 3.9 and change is still the highest stable I have gotten.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Sweet and yeah I just read in my thread that if failed.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


but 3.9 and change is still the highest stable I have gotten.


Sleeping Giant, that is still pretty darn good in my opinion


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Thanks, I agree. It's still not 4.0 though haha.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Im going to try and boot into windows at 4.2 and try get a screen shot if it doesnt BSOD me

*update*
Ah well I failed LOL!!!! I did manage to beat my personal best super PI 1M score of 17.316s at a lower overclock 3.984Ghz/2.8ghz NB than my previous personal best that I scored at 4.106Ghz/2.5Ghz NB 17.421s, so I'm happy


----------



## vnv727

Hey guess I should post in here. Over clocked to a Stable 3.7Ghz in unlocked quad core. Ran prime95 stable for an hour before I stopped it. No errors. Below are the screenshots.

Multiplier: 18x
Bus: 206Mhz
[email protected] 1333Mhz in 9-9-9-30
Ambient Temp was ~74F

Idle is about 35C. Max is around 55C but if you open the front covering on the smilodon case(like you would to press the power button or get to the cd drive) the 120mm intake fan is not obstructed and max drops to 50-51C. Nice way to get a few degrees cooler if you have this case.

I'm new to this whole thing, so please tell me if you see any glaring errors.

During:

No errors:


----------



## thlnk3r

Vnv727, looking good









Great job on getting that overclock stable! +1


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Not stable, fails after 30 minutes or so of Prime. I was idling around 32Â° and load got up to 42Â°.

I'm still working on it, but 3.9 and change is still the highest stable I have gotten.

Try turning down the voltage a little bit, these chips much prefer super low temps and low volts. I got 4Ghz stable with a V8 and my voltage is 1.475, everything else is at stock (using only the multi.)


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I can't boot into Windows with anything lower than 1.5v at 4.0GHz.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I can't boot into Windows with anything lower than 1.5v at 4.0GHz.

Put it higher than 1.5v then


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Put it higher than 1.5v then









What's made you hate Ebuyer ? Just wondering as i have never ordered from them (Scan/OCuK FTW.)


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
What's made you hate Ebuyer ? Just wondering as i have never ordered from them (Scan/OCuK FTW.)

Yeah I love ocuk not many people on here seem to though, and its because I ordered a HANNSG 22" monitor I recieved it and it had dead pixels. Soo I rang them to rma it and they said it didn't have enough dead pixels to classify under the warrenty so I had to send it for the to "TEST" it to see if it was bad enough to rma or not I did eventually get my money back but all that hassle because they didnt want to replace it I recon.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Vnv727, looking good









Great job on getting that overclock stable! +1

Thanks, I think I may play around with some more to see if I can make my ram timings tighter or mayber get to 1600mhz..... this is turning out to be a surprisingly fun hobby heh.


----------



## PepsiLove

Just got mine today







. Haven't mucked around with it too much since I'm on the stock cooler, but so far have gotten to 3.8ghz on stock volts (just upped the multi) but not prime stabel, 3.6 on stock voltages stabel 45~ load. Also tried unlocking the cores, put acc on "all cores" and "auto" and didnt boot afterwards (had to clear cmos), so I take it ethier A. Bad unlocking chip or B. Bad bios. Will update later when I've finished my casemod and set up my water


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Put it higher than 1.5v then









What's the max on these things?


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PepsiLove* 
Just got mine today







. Haven't mucked around with it too much since I'm on the stock cooler, but so far have gotten to 3.8ghz on stock volts (just upped the multi) but not prime stabel, 3.6 on stock voltages stabel 45~ load. Also tried unlocking the cores, put acc on "all cores" and "auto" and didnt boot afterwards (had to clear cmos), so I take it ethier A. Bad unlocking chip or B. Bad bios. Will update later when I've finished my casemod and set up my water









3.6 on stock cooler stable huh? That seems to be pretty common. Glad that's the case though, as I don't have any extra money for an extra cooler


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


What's the max on these things?


Sleeping Giant, I believe AMD advertises the 550BE having a max Vcore of 1.425. Unless you have some type of exotic cooling solution I wouldn't go above 1.5 volts. Basing off of others peoples results, it seems like Phenom II doesn't sit well with high Vcore...sometimes.

Good luck


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Yeah and that's something I'm not really comfortable with pushing.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## HondaGuy

I find some of these chips dont mind higher volts, but you have to have the cooling to back it up....

*thInk3r* is right about 1.425 max to cpu

rocessor AMD Phenom™ II X2 
Model 550 
OPN Tray HDZ550WFK2DGI 
OPN PIB HDZ550WFGIBOX 
Operating Mode 32 Bit Yes 
Operating Mode 64 Bit Yes 
Revision C2 
Core Speed (MHz) 3100 
*Voltages 0.850-1.425V * 
Max Temps (C) 70 
Wattage 80 W 
L1 Cache Size (KB) 128 
L2 Cache Size (KB) 512 
L3 Cache Size (KB) 6144 
CMOS 45nm SOI 
Socket AM3 
AMD Business Class No 
Black Edition Yes


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I'm running mine at 3.9GHz with 1.45v. Load temps don't exceed 45*.


----------



## vnv727

Hey just saw the bit about the cpu-validation so here it is. This is prime95 stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618821

btw, your ram speed is the Ram speed multiplied by 2 correct?


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PepsiLove* 
tried unlocking the cores, put acc on "all cores" and "auto" and didnt boot afterwards (had to clear cmos), so I take it ethier A. Bad unlocking chip or B. Bad bios. Will update later when I've finished my casemod and set up my water









Could anyone help with this?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Most likely 2 fully disabled cores. Try going all cores and +2% under ACC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
btw, your ram speed is the Ram speed multiplied by 2 correct?

If it's dual channel RAM, yes.


----------



## vnv727

^ Thanks I thought so, so I guess my ram is actually at 1373 mhz


----------



## bkleindel

I [email protected] GHz with stock amd cpu fan
x19 multiplier
NB 2000 MHz


----------



## PepsiLove

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620681


----------



## Sleeping Giant

You booted into Windows at 4.0GHz with 1.34v?! Awesome.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620681


PepsiLove, great job on the overclock...wow









Is that Vcore reading correct? Have you performed any stability tests or was that strictly a suicide run?

Good luck


----------



## PepsiLove

Thanks







. thlnk3r, Yeah it's reading right, I had been playing around with AOD and found it was stabel, so I tried it in the bios and booted







. Haven't tried any stability tests yet as Im still on the stock cooler


----------



## sarngate

Oh yeah ! I guess every cloud has a silver lining. No 4 cores for me but 4Ghz on Air will do


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*









Oh yeah ! I guess every cloud has a silver lining. No 4 cores for me but 4Ghz on Air will do










Nice! Have you done any stress testing yet? Just curious...


----------



## sarngate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Nice! Have you done any stress testing yet? Just curious...


6 hours on Prime95 and 30 minutes on OCCT. I was playing Crysis before with no artifacts so it's looking good. The things i want to do after this are mess around with the NB and RAM, see if i can lower the Timings and maybe lower the multi and increase FSB.


----------



## Chrono Detector

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=621954

My 4Ghz overclock, I've successfully ran 20 tests on IBT and it passed and have run 3dmark06 without any BSOD's, crashing or any errors.



What my desktop with CPU-Z, 3dmark06 and Core Temp. Using a Noctua here, and my load temps were just 32C max on IBT, very surprised because when I ran IBT on my Q9650, it went over 90C.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

This was stable through a couple of Hyper PI tests. I'll be running Prime for about 5 hours while I'm at work today. I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## Borongo

ok, got mine installed and got my other cores unlocked, seems stable, been running for 4 days now and no crashes/freezes.


----------



## HondaGuy

Should be able to hit 3.5-3.6 on stock volts, just keep an eye on your temps, since your using the stock cooler


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
6 hours on Prime95 and 30 minutes on OCCT. I was playing Crysis before with no artifacts so it's looking good. The things i want to do after this are mess around with the NB and RAM, see if i can lower the Timings and maybe lower the multi and increase FSB.

Sarngate, I'm impressed! Great job on the overclock +1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Borongo* 
ok, got mine installed and got my other cores unlocked, seems stable, been running for 4 days now and no crashes/freezes.

Borongo, congrats on the unlock. Keep us updated.


----------



## sarngate

Honda seeing as you seem to be one of the best overclockers in this topic, could you give me any tips on how to improve performance other than the multiplier ? My RAM is currently overclocked to 1333Mhz but i have left everything else at stock (except for the DRAM voltage which is 1.6)


----------



## Contagion

hey guys, for you people that also have unlocked 550's could you post up some vantage scores?
i just wanna see what yall get


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
This was stable through a couple of Hyper PI tests. I'll be running Prime for about 5 hours while I'm at work today. I have a good feeling about it.

Still running, looks like she's stable!


----------



## bkleindel

Okay, so i have alot to learn about oc'in........my stock fan could not keep up running 3.8GHz.................played 30 min of world of Warcraft......blue screen of death!!!!

However, stable at 3.5Ghz......played 8 hrs straight....topped out at 33'C


----------



## Radiopools

System up and running, validated!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=622835

No OC yet, glad to have it up and running for now!


----------



## bkleindel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=622849


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkleindel*


Okay, so i have alot to learn about oc'in........my stock fan could not keep up running 3.8GHz.................played 30 min of world of Warcraft......blue screen of death!!!!

However, stable at 3.5Ghz......played 8 hrs straight....topped out at 33'C


hmmm.. what is the voltage difference between you running at 3.5 and 3.8?
cuz 33C is really cool and unless your going up .1V for 300Mhz. i think the blue screen might have something to do with maybe your NB or ram. keep this in mind. most (not all) blue screens are ram issues.


----------



## Borongo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


hey guys, for you people that also have unlocked 550's could you post up some vantage scores?
i just wanna see what yall get


i can post a screen shot tomorow, but it was 13,3?? i got hold of xigmatec today and they are sending a replacement am2 bracket for my xp-s964 that i push/pull modded. until then just stock for me


----------



## bkleindel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


hmmm.. what is the voltage difference between you running at 3.5 and 3.8?
cuz 33C is really cool and unless your going up .1V for 300Mhz. i think the blue screen might have something to do with maybe your NB or ram. keep this in mind. most (not all) blue screens are ram issues.


I have no idea....about voltages......i just upped the multiplier.
I need to do some more research, cause this is way over my head!!!


----------



## PepsiLove

How safe is it to use beta bios? (whats the plural for bios?). I'm thinking about flashing my bios to this, but I'm not too sure of the risks of a beta bios :S


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


hey guys, for you people that also have unlocked 550's could you post up some vantage scores?
i just wanna see what yall get


not bad for $100 chip


















flo


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*


Honda seeing as you seem to be one of the best overclockers in this topic, could you give me any tips on how to improve performance other than the multiplier ? My RAM is currently overclocked to 1333Mhz but i have left everything else at stock (except for the DRAM voltage which is 1.6)


Are you enabled to unlock the 550? Still running the stock CPU cooler?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


How safe is it to use beta bios? (whats the plural for bios?). I'm thinking about flashing my bios to this, but I'm not too sure of the risks of a beta bios :S


Whats the matter with running the bios you have now? Maybe do a search here on OCN and see if anyone else is running that beta bios


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Whats the matter with running the bios you have now? Maybe do a search here on OCN and see if anyone else is running that beta bios

I've searched for ages now, I can't seem to find any info on this board apart from reviews.... The problem I'm having with this bios is...

Quote:

Also tried unlocking the cores, put acc on "all cores" and "auto" and didnt boot afterwards (had to clear cmos), so I take it ethier A. Bad unlocking chip or B. Bad bios
. I've also tried using +2% or w/e its called, still no go =[


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


I've searched for ages now, I can't seem to find any info on this board apart from reviews.... The problem I'm having with this bios is...

. I've also tried using +2% or w/e its called, still no go =[



Whats the batch number on the 550?? If you know


----------



## [email protected]'D

Just a little request to op can we have a List for super PI 1m times







please would be nice

And update it a bit more often


----------



## Borongo

this is with pysics enabled...wait a sec, wrong attatchment
here it is now


----------



## Slapshotjam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=624756

Unlocked, but no OCing, stock fan can't handle much more


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Whats the batch number on the 550?? If you know

Pretty sure its 0925APMW


----------



## Contagion

how do you enable physics?
edit - im just wondering because im not sure if its like the same physics thing for nvidia or like a separate thing for vantage


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Pretty sure its 0925APMW


With that batch number I only know of one other person able to unlock there 550 with Asrock A780GMH/128M ...

What mobo do you have for yours?


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


With that batch number I only know of one other person able to unlock there 550 with Asrock A780GMH/128M ...

What mobo do you have for yours?



Yeah on xs, I've searched there aswell but couldnt find anything. I have a DFI DK 790x M2RS, sb750 w ACC. I'll update my sig rig now.


----------



## Borongo

how do u find your batch number. And does anyone know any programs that will monitor temps after unlock. Only one that i have found that can is my mb program and dont know how acurate that is at it says at idle im sitting at 40-43c


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Borongo* 
how do u find your batch number. And does anyone know any programs that will monitor temps after unlock. Only one that i have found that can is my mb program and dont know how acurate that is at it says at idle im sitting at 40-43c

I'm still looking for one, although I am quite certain that it is software based.

For right now im just subtracting 8-9C from the "CPU" reading.

Batch number is on the CPU itself


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Borongo* 
how do u find your batch number. And does anyone know any programs that will monitor temps after unlock. Only one that i have found that can is my mb program and dont know how acurate that is at it says at idle im sitting at 40-43c

Right now I find that Everest program is reading the right temps when unlocked, only CPU tho, each core not working


----------



## Borongo

all temp programs show my temps as 0C except gigabytes program...think ill just use that one


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Right now I find that Everest program is reading the right temps when unlocked, only CPU tho, each core not working

HondaGuy, which Everest version seems to work best with the 550BE (unlocked)?


----------



## HondaGuy

I find that Everest Ultimate 5.02.1784 Beta seems to be the best so far


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Can anyone tell me the default voltage for my x2 550? Or where i can find out?

At default right now (auto in bios) i am reading (vcore 1.352) with the latest CPU-Z.

I just wanted to know my starting point! before overclocking too much


----------



## [email protected]'D

I think it is 1.275v

Phenom II X2 550 * 3.1 GHz / 1.275V = Stock

From a source of mine

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/r...X2_550_14.html


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Could have sworn it's 1.325v.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Dunno then, there reviews and so on are usualy spot on


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

well mine is set at default and it reads like 1.408v...


----------



## HondaGuy

Here is mine as quad stock volts


----------



## Contagion

holy crap everest reads the temps right. thank you handaguy i needed that soo much.
guys, at 1.44v i idle at 47C. why is that? i will be getting the HAF 932 soon which has much better cooling (right now i have a Smilodon) and i will be getting some MX-2 grease. (right now i am using the Scythe stock thermal compound gunk).
i am hoping the reason for my higher temps are cuz of crappy airflow in case and bad thermal stuff.
thnx.


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Lol i've been reading as many reviews as possible to find the default voltage but they are all slightly different and none of them can really agree on a definite default!

As long as i am not overcooking it i am not too fussed







and at 1.352 it's fine for stock right now anyway.


----------



## HondaGuy

I find that it all comes down to the bios and the stock volts to CPU, most mobo have some Vdrop in CPU volts, or run higher in volts to the cpu


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
guys, at 1.44v i idle at 47C. why is that? i will be getting the HAF 932 soon which has much better cooling (right now i have a Smilodon) and i will be getting some MX-2 grease. (right now i am using the Scythe stock thermal compound gunk).
i am hoping the reason for my higher temps are cuz of crappy airflow in case and bad thermal stuff.
thnx.

Contagion, do you have all the fans hooked up in your HAF? Have you attempted to remount the Scythe cooler? The stock thermal compound from Scythe may also not be as effective. If you decide to remount the cooler, check the base to make sure it's perfectly flat. A surface that is convex or concave can prohibit cooling as well. Check for dings or scratches.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T1Cybernetic* 
Can anyone tell me the default voltage for my x2 550? Or where i can find out?

T1Cybernetic, I looked on AMD's website but didn't have any luck. From the searches I've done on the internet it looks like the stock voltage may be 1.275V.

Good luck


----------



## NeoAnderson

hi

Just unlocked my 4 cores, feel lucky








Once i get my last items installed the new Corsair PSU and the Scythe Zipang 2 cooler i can start doin some serious OC attempts and testing.
Slowly by reading a lot here i learn and progress,


----------



## -pWs-

May I know what batch is that?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeoAnderson* 
hi

Just unlocked my 4 cores, feel lucky








Once i get my last items installed the new Corsair PSU and the Scythe Zipang 2 cooler i can start doin some serious OC attempts and testing.
Slowly by reading a lot here i learn and progress, 

Welcome to OCN and good luck with that lucky chip


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T1Cybernetic* 
Can anyone tell me the default voltage for my x2 550? Or where i can find out?

At default right now (auto in bios) i am reading (vcore 1.352) with the latest CPU-Z.

I just wanted to know my starting point! before overclocking too much










Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
T1Cybernetic, I looked on AMD's website but didn't have any luck. From the searches I've done on the internet it looks like the stock voltage may be 1.275V.

Good luck









From what I can find on the internet, the 1.275v is the stock for the X2 500 when it is NOT unlocked. Once all 4 cores are unlocked, then it is basically a Phenom X4 955, so the stock volts increase because of the 4 cores, which in turn also increases the max voltage allowances on the high side. So the range from AMD's site is 0.875-1.5V.

It seems to hold true with my chip at least.

I have been on holiday with the family, so I haven't had much time to do any more testing. I am currently on the undervolt/overclock phase, as my new i7 rig should be done shortly, so this will become my son's PC.

I am currently running 3.4GHz on the CPU @ 1.26v, and my NB is running at 2400 @ all stock. I'm not sure I need to push it any higher, but I am going to see if I can get the volts down a little more. So far I have been running at this setting since before we left on vacation (the 21st), and have played games, run web, encoded 6 movies at the same time while watching Hulu, and haven't even had a blink yet. I will run some P95 tonight, but I think my ram is bad, I already RMA'd 4GB, waiting for those to come back, then I will RMA the other 4GB. Who knows, maybe with the new RAM I will be able to do more hehe...

Here's my CPU-z validation for current settings:


----------



## Radiopools

Well, here is my very unimpressive overclock, but it seems to be running stable and everything is running very nicely to me. I have tried to unlock the other cores but no luck so far. I probably have to mess with voltages and stuff and don't know how comfortable I am with that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=627876

got my 4870 oc'd as well


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Well, here is my very unimpressive overclock, but it seems to be running stable and everything is running very nicely to me. I have tried to unlock the other cores but no luck so far. I probably have to mess with voltages and stuff and don't know how comfortable I am with that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=627876

got my 4870 oc'd as well









Well.... you are on stock cooling and that will limit you. That motherboard should allow you to unlock the cores but that is far from guaranteed to work. I personally didn't push mine at all and got the 3.6ghz with 4 cores unlocked but i bought mine not long after they were first offered in the US. That may have something to do with it.
What settings did you change to unlock the cores? Also, I don't think you need to up any voltages to unlock the cores.... someone can verify that....?


----------



## NeoAnderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-pWs-* 
May I know what batch is that?

hi can do, but where is that listed ? thx


----------



## kev_b

I have the 550 BE and was only able to unlock the other 2 cores a few times, most of the time windows starts only to freeze up as it's booting, the number of my cpu is CACYC AC0923EPMW. I have nothing to complain about because I can not tell much of a diffrance between this chip and my 9950 BE @ 3.0 Ghz plus I am running this 550 @3.8 Ghz, it will run stable @ 3.9 for about an hour before it shuts down.


----------



## GekzOverlord

im no expert but if i remeber to unlock the 4 cores on the Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P u have to set the ACC from Auto to hybrid i think


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Well.... you are on stock cooling and that will limit you. That motherboard should allow you to unlock the cores but that is far from guaranteed to work. I personally didn't push mine at all and got the 3.6ghz with 4 cores unlocked but i bought mine not long after they were first offered in the US. That may have something to do with it.
What settings did you change to unlock the cores? Also, I don't think you need to up any voltages to unlock the cores.... someone can verify that....?

I changed the two settings in Bios to Auto and Hybrid. I believe that is what I was supposed to do, and it blue screened when windows tried to load.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
I changed the two settings in Bios to Auto and Hybrid. I believe that is what I was supposed to do, and it blue screened when windows tried to load.

Are you running the F5 bios?


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


I find that Everest Ultimate 5.02.1784 Beta seems to be the best so far


With Everest Ultimate 5.02.1750 the L3 cache on my 550BE is showing as:
Maximum size: 24kb
Installed size: 24kb
you see anything like that?


----------



## HondaGuy

Where are you seeing that???


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

If you run a report (select all at the top).... then look at the output:
DMI
[Caches / L3-Cache]
it will show a maximum and installed.....


----------



## HondaGuy

Mine not saying that

CPU Properties:
CPU Type QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition B50, 3100 MHz (15.5 x 200)
CPU Alias Deneb
CPU Stepping RB-C2
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 5.0x / 31.5x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Code Cache 64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 64 KB per core
L2 Cache 512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID OEM00000 PROD00000000
CPU #1 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor, 3100 MHz
CPU #2 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor, 3100 MHz
CPU #3 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor, 3100 MHz
CPU #4 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor, 3100 MHz

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 940 Pin uOPGA
Package Size 4.00 cm x 4.00 cm
Transistors  758 million
Process Technology 45 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K, DSL SOI, Immersion Lithography
Die Size 258 mm2
I/O Voltage 1.2 V + 2.5 V

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Product Information http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/...30_118,00.html

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / Core #1 25 %
CPU #1 / Core #2 25 %
CPU #1 / Core #3 25 %
CPU #1 / Core #4 50 %


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Mine says the same as yours in that part...

I'm talking about in the report:

[ Caches / L3-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 24 KB
Installed Size 24 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L3-Cache

EDIT: When i have 2 cores only it also shows that it is a Regor, not Callisto... not sure what is up with that....
When 4 cores are enabled it shows Deneb


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
I will run some P95 tonight, but I think my ram is bad, I already RMA'd 4GB, waiting for those to come back, then I will RMA the other 4GB. Who knows, maybe with the new RAM I will be able to do more hehe...

Memnoch_thedevil, great job on the overclock. In regards to your memory issue, what exactly made you think the memory was bad? Are you getting errors in the event viewer? Are there any random BSOD's?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Are you running the F5 bios?

HondaGuy, was the F5E bios from GA the one that disabled the "unlocking" feature on the 790 series boards? I can't recall...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
EDIT: When i have 2 cores only it also shows that it is a Regor, not Callisto... not sure what is up with that....
*When 4 cores are enabled it shows Deneb*

MrAMD_Fan, well that pretty much answers the question of, "Are these really Deneb quads with two disabled cores?"









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

I know with my mobo in sig that they came out with a beta bios F5a that still unlocked the 550 and it was stable... so far only bios out for MA790X is the F5
With regards of your question Im thinking that there is a newer Bios out there that will disabled the unlocking feature but thinking so far thats only with the AM3 mobo like the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P maybe also mobo GA-MA790XT-UD4P so far.....

JUST DONT UPDATED for now......


----------



## Contagion

Think3r,
i havent got my HAF yet (tomorrow. yay!) what i was trying to say was, at 1.44v my cpu idled around 35C. not 47C which i previously stated. right now i am using the stock Scythe thermal gunk which i dont think is all that good, and, i took the fan off the back of my Smilodon case and used it for a Push/Pull on my Mugen. so i have no exhaust fan on my case which i think is hurting me.
my temps, im not sure if they are bad or not cuz i just dont know








i think my temps are limiting my OC. right now, at 1.44v idle is 35C and load hits 52C. stable. whenever i go higher, the temps hit around 55C and after a minute of staying that high, it crashes. 
i hope that when i get my HAF in the MUCH better cooling it gives me will allow a better OC and also i will reseat my cpu with MX-2.
Thnx for any input
btw, how do you find out if your CPU has a good potential OC? the stepping on CPU-Z?
thnx


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Where i'm at currently with 2 cores.... Attachment 118112

EDIT: If anyone is interested... I've been at 2 cores for a while and tried to unlock the other 2 cores again (had them unlocked). I couldn't get them unlocked today.... i tried disabling the NCC (ACC) and re enabling... didn't work.... various things
then i tried turning the ram settings to manual and then i set them back and rebooted and 4 cores again!
weird.....


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Are you running the F5 bios?


Yep, came from the factory with F5 on it.


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Memnoch_thedevil, great job on the overclock. In regards to your memory issue, what exactly made you think the memory was bad? Are you getting errors in the event viewer? Are there any random BSOD's?

Thanks, I am now @ -.075v on the CPU, still @ 3.4GHz & 2400NB w/ the NB @ stock volts...I also have the ram undervolted to 1.95v @ 1066MHz @ 5-5-5-15 2T, I think that's pretty good all around for everything IMHO. I am fixing to run some stability tests.

I had thought it was the memory because I had been getting random visual errors on screen. Like when I have multiple windows open, and would switch to a different window, the graphical interface with the other window would be distorted. I thought it would be related to either CPU, GPU, or memory. I was also getting memory errors with P95, and an in Windows version of Memtest. I RMA'd my memory, but it's ADATA RAM, so that was weeks ago when I sent it off, and still haven't even heard anything from them. Love the ram, it was great with my Intel E8500 setup, and overclocks really well, but their service is super slow, and they lack communication with the customer.

I could run IBT on high all day long, but P95 would always crash quickly. I also RMA'd the GTX 260 as well, because of heat issues and random artifacts. I have my 4890 in there for now since my i7 build is still a ways off from being complete. The new (or refurbished card) GPU from EVGA will be here tomorrow, over all turn around time of 8 days (including weekends) to ship them my card and get a replacement. Who knows, maybe I will get a free upgrade too! (I have a GTX 260 192, maybe I'll get a 216 lol







)

I will post back some results when I have them. So far at idle if everything is accurate enough I am idling at 25c







Of course it is night time, and it has finally cooled down in my house, but during the day, even with the AC cranked down to 65, my house's room temp sits around 80-85F...







Gotta love central Texas heat...


----------



## Slapshotjam

Quote:

Right now I find that Everest program is reading the right temps when unlocked, only CPU tho, each core not working
I'm like HondaGuy, Shows just CPU and other cores are 0C. I'm using Everest Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slapshotjam* 
I'm like HondaGuy, Shows just CPU and other cores are 0C. I'm using Everest Ultimate Edition.

Newest everest works. I believe 5.02 displays the cpu temp right, but not each core.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Ok update... i got the 4 cores unlocked but everytime i start prime95 it locks up the pc. I wasn't getting that when i originally had the 4 cores unlocked...strange... i tried cpu volts all the way up to 1.5v and still got the same thing... also tried multiplier from 19 all the way back down to stock.... no love... so i'm back to dual core for now at 3.8ghz prime 95 went 3hrs at this setting earlier today. Stock volts...i have NCC on auto right now... if i turn it back to all cores, i will go 4 cores again and nothing seems stable on it now....


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slapshotjam* 
I'm like HondaGuy, Shows just CPU and other cores are 0C. I'm using Everest Ultimate Edition.

hmmm interesting... i got a good reading on the cpu from speedfan... but it is as you said.....only on the cpu not on the cores....

EDIT: DOUBLE POST.... SORRY! Meant to edit..... here's my sign...heh,heh


----------



## Radiopools

Well i messed around in the BIOS some more and was not able to boot into windows with quad core. Maybe I'm doing it wrong, I don't know, but I do know I am happy with this processor regardless.

So now I have it bumped with the multiplier once more to 3.5ghz. I am on the stock cooler and monitoring my temps and was wondering what is a safe temperature for your cpu to have? I am running P95 right now to test for stability with this OC and my temps are at the 44-48 range.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Well i messed around in the BIOS some more and was not able to boot into windows with quad core. Maybe I'm doing it wrong, I don't know, but I do know I am happy with this processor regardless.

So now I have it bumped with the multiplier once more to 3.5ghz. I am on the stock cooler and monitoring my temps and was wondering what is a safe temperature for your cpu to have? I am running P95 right now to test for stability with this OC and my temps are at the 44-48 range.


You are at 44-48c at full load? If so that is fine. You should be fine at 50c and under IMHO. Some people would say you could go higher but I like err on the side of caution....especially if you want to count on this cpu to last. I'm at 3.8ghz with and after market cooler and stock voltage. I thought my quad core unlock was fine but i can't get prime95 to run at any speed with all 4 unlocked...i'm not giving up yet tho! What voltage are you at?


----------



## Radiopools

Temps have been floating in the 46-48 range with occasional quick spots in the 49-50 range while prime95 running. Is that considered a full load?

I'm at stock voltage.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Temps have been floating in the 46-48 range with occasional quick spots in the 49-50 range while prime95 running. Is that considered a full load?

I'm at stock voltage.

A full load is when all cores are at 100% cpu usage.....


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
A full load is when all cores are at 100% cpu usage.....

*looks at task manager performance tab*

so...that's a yes


----------



## ocfanboy

Hey guys,I'm quite new to overclocking so here goes.









CPU: 550 x2 BE
CPU cooler: Stock 
Mobo: Asus M4a78-E
Case: Cooler master centurion ( 8 fans including CPU fan)
Memory: 4x 1gb Ocz platinum 800 MHz
Gpu: 4850 
Psu: Corsair 750 tx

tried to unlock cores but failed...
Now I'm tryng to overclock the 550 as best as I can for now until I get a better cooler for my pc...
I started off on 3.9 ghz with vcore at 1.4 got the bsod
tried the same at 3.8 and also got the bsod
I'm now at 3.7 with vcore at 1.4 ran occt for an hour no bsod, temps were at idle 36c and load was at 49-51
ran prime 95 for bout 3 hours stable also idle was 36c and load was at 52...
I took up the ghz by using the multiplier only and bumped up the vcore..
That's all...
Do I need to add more power to anything else?
Are those temps Safe for daily use of bout 2 hours a day?
If I wanna take it to 3.8 add more vcore and it still bsod do I have to increase power some where else? 
What are Max safe idle and load temps for this CPU so I know how far I can oc
also what causes bsod if temps are not so high?
Thanks guys


----------



## Radiopools

maybe I'm just nervous about that kind of thing but I don't think I'd leave it at 3.7ghz without additional cooling. I've heard 3.5-3.6 is the highest you should take it on stock cooling.

That being said, I'm 10-hours stable with prime95 @ 3.5 Ghz overclock, and I'm going to stay here until I figure out which cooler will fit in my case









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629441


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
That being said, I'm 10-hours stable with prime95 @ 3.5 Ghz overclock, and I'm going to stay here until I figure out which cooler will fit in my case








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629441

Just about any CPU cooler will fit in the 300...I have a DarkKnight, and the TRUE is roughly the same size, and I have heard even the Mega fits as well. I also have the side 120mm fan mounted to the side panel, and the cooler fits just fine.

*So* here is my stability run from last night, a 20 pass run on Intel Burn Test on Maximum.

For another stability test I encoded 7 movies at the same time this time (instead of 6 like last time), during which I streamed a movie to my TV in the living room, while at the same time my wife was playing FarmTown on Facebook......pretty dam stable if you ask me.

I have the RAM undervolted, the CPU undervolted, Northbridge is at stock, and during the run CPU temp never went over 41c, which according to my previous testing is between 8-10c hotter than my cpu core's, which would make that roughly 29-31c on full load, with my idle around 18-20c







I use HW monitor because it's easier on the eyes than Everest, but the temps match up in both programs, and with the Gigabyte program, as well as in the BIOS.

So:
CPU V Core = -.075v (1.325 - .075 = 1.25v)
NB CPU VID = Stock
NB Volt = Stock
RAM = 1.95v

Think I should try and go lower on the volts (probably RAM is only one left I might be able to go down some more on, as the CPU and NB only let me go down in .025 increments, Gigabyte Bios FTL







)? Or maybe try raising the FSB now to increase the OC a bit?



















 (to view in original size)










Let me know what you think, and what else I should do to further this...if it undervolts that well, I may put the stock cooler back on there, and save me some money and put the DarkKnight on my i7 when I get the rest of the parts lol


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Mem, what is your stock voltage on the memory? I have that 8500 stuff that says stock is 2.1v but 6400 is usually 1.8v (i think) Have you tried Prime95... it seems like the best stability thing for the cpu. I did the large FFT (maximum heat, power consumption,some RAM tested) and it just freezes with 4 cores.... i'm curious if you could give that a try with the 4cores (you don't have to obviously), reason i'm asking is that I had 4cores enabled and tried the other prime95 Small FFT (maximum FPU stress, data fits in L2 cache, RAM not tested much) and i thought that it was passing on 4cores... i will try again....
I like the undervolting and may try that to reduce the heat when i make the sig rig my main pc... Looks good!

Radio, if you notice we both (mem and I) have aftermarket coolers with the 300... Mine fits really well, in fact it is real close to the top fan which really gets the heat right out the top of the case... i love it!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


btw, how do you find out if your CPU has a good potential OC? the stepping on CPU-Z?


Contagion, this isn't always an indication that the processor will overclock well. In reference to socket 939, I had a LCBQE Opteron 170 that overclocked quite well on stock voltage. Others with my same stepping were not so lucky. In my opinion it's all based on luck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


i got the 4 cores unlocked but everytime i start prime95 it locks up the pc. I wasn't getting that when i originally had the 4 cores unlocked.


MrAMD_Fan, have you flashed your BIOS since the first time you tested with four cores unlocked?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


I'm now at 3.7 with vcore at 1.4 ran occt for an hour no bsod, temps were at idle 36c and load was at 49-51
Are those temps Safe for daily use of bout 2 hours a day?
What are Max safe idle and load temps for this CPU so I know how far I can oc
also what causes bsod if temps are not so high?


Ocfanboy, the temperatures you listed above are fine. Your machine will never be running that high of load so you probably have nothing to worry about it. Regardless 51C full load is decent. Personally I prefer to stay below 55-60C full load.

There could be quite a few things causing the BSOD's and just not high temperatures. It could be excessively high HT speeds or memory frequency ect. Can you include a CPU-Z screen shot of your recent stable overclock?

Good luck


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Radio, if you notice we both (mem and I) have aftermarket coolers with the 300... Mine fits really well, in fact it is real close to the top fan which really gets the heat right out the top of the case... i love it!


Man, that sounds DELICIOUS! Thank both of you for chiming in on that. Looks like I'll be ordering a Dark Knight or TRUE here shortly







Do either of them require removal of the mobo to install? I like how the stock fan just has that bar that goes through and clips onto the ring around the cpu, very easy.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Newest everest works. I believe 5.02 displays the cpu temp right, but not each core.


Sometimes the Beta will work with Each core


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Man, that sounds DELICIOUS! Thank both of you for chiming in on that. Looks like I'll be ordering a Dark Knight or TRUE here shortly







Do either of them require removal of the mobo to install? I like how the stock fan just has that bar that goes through and clips onto the ring around the cpu, very easy.


The xiggy that i have does not require removal of the motherboard... the fan mounts on what people say is the wrong side (it goes sideways instead of back toward the back). But like i said before, it is perfect IMHO, because it blows thru the heatsink and right out the top and the top fan just pushes it out...

Thnk3r, no i've not updated anything.... i just tried with 3.1ghz and 1.5v and i tried to run a report in everest and it locks up.... also i was trying to keep the 4 cores from enabling and they keep turning on.... I'm gonna try a reset again.... last time after i did setup defaults the 4 cores stayed on.... strange...


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Mem, what is your stock voltage on the memory? I have that 8500 stuff that says stock is 2.1v but 6400 is usually 1.8v (i think) Have you tried Prime95... it seems like the best stability thing for the cpu. I did the large FFT (maximum heat, power consumption,some RAM tested) and it just freezes with 4 cores.... i'm curious if you could give that a try with the 4cores (you don't have to obviously), reason i'm asking is that I had 4cores enabled and tried the other prime95 Small FFT (maximum FPU stress, data fits in L2 cache, RAM not tested much) and i thought that it was passing on 4cores... i will try again.... 
I like the undervolting and may try that to reduce the heat when i make the sig rig my main pc... Looks good!

Radio, if you notice we both (mem and I) have aftermarket coolers with the 300... Mine fits really well, in fact it is real close to the top fan which really gets the heat right out the top of the case... i love it!


Ya I will run some P95 for ya, but I have a feeling it may not do well, for what ever reason I have issues with P95, at least I did when I was overclocking past 3.8 and beyond. But as I had said before, I think it's my ram that is the issue. I RMA'd 4GB already, and waiting for that to get back, and then I will RMA the other 4GB.

According to ADATA's spec sheet for this particular ram it can run between 1.8v to 2.2v, and it is recommended to run it at 2.1v for 1066, or 800 @ 4-4-4-12. I think I might try and tighten the timings up a bit more on the ram, I currently have it at 5-5-5-15 @ 1066MHz @ 1.95v...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Man, that sounds DELICIOUS! Thank both of you for chiming in on that. Looks like I'll be ordering a Dark Knight or TRUE here shortly







Do either of them require removal of the mobo to install? I like how the stock fan just has that bar that goes through and clips onto the ring around the cpu, very easy.


The DarkKnight does not require you to take the board out, and I agree with MrAMD_Fan that it fits the 300 just perfectly. It is close to the top exhaust, and if you put the fan on the bottom of it, and use a side 120mm fan on the side panel, it feeds cool air directly into it. Just nice indeed


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I think it was Hondaguy that said running the ram at 800 with tighter timings yields much better results than the 1066 at the looser timings... I can say that is true in my experience as well.... You don't have to run the prime95 for me... i am going to stay at the dual core and work with that... i need my pc to be as stable as possible as it will be my main pc when it is all tested....


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


The DarkKnight does not require you to take the board out, and I agree with MrAMD_Fan that it fits the 300 just perfectly. It is close to the top exhaust, and if you put the fan on the bottom of it, and use a side 120mm fan on the side panel, it feeds cool air directly into it. Just nice indeed










Fantastic. I will be picking up a DK ASAP then! I need to pick up a side intake fan as well then, because that does sound like a good plan. Thanks again for the info you two


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Fantastic. I will be picking up a DK ASAP then! I need to pick up a side intake fan as well then, because that does sound like a good plan. Thanks again for the info you two










np good luck to you!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


Ya I will run some P95 for ya, but I have a feeling it may not do well, for what ever reason I have issues with P95, at least I did when I was overclocking past 3.8 and beyond. But as I had said before, I think it's my ram that is the issue. I RMA'd 4GB already, and waiting for that to get back, and then I will RMA the other 4GB.


Memnoch_thedevil, not sure if you did mention this already but were there problems with the memory when everything was at stock settings? Issues with P95 may indicate an unstable overclock. Did it pass stress testing at stock speeds? Did you verify with memtest that the memory was in fact faulty/failing? What number tests did you run in memtest?

Good luck


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Memnoch_thedevil, not sure if you did mention this already but were there problems with the memory when everything was at stock settings? Issues with P95 may indicate an unstable overclock. Did it pass stress testing at stock speeds? Did you verify with memtest that the memory was in fact faulty/failing? What number tests did you run in memtest?

Good luck









It failed memtest inside of Windows, not the regular version of the test. With everything at stock and the memory at 800 it was fine, but at 1066 it failed. Until the new ram gets here, I am going to just keep working on the undervolt/overclock phase, and then when the new ram comes I am going to test it first via boot memtest to make sure it is good. I just got the video card back today, so hopefully the ram will be next and soon.

For whatever the reason P95 doesn't like me. I can run OCCT and IBT all day long with no errors, but I have always had issues with P95. I have had success with P95 before, I think my longest run before I shut it off was 5-6 hours or so, can't remember, I have the results on the PC somewhere.

I am going to be running it tonight when I go to work, so I will post those results in the morning.

But like I had said before, if i can encode 7 movies to DVD format at the same time that my wife is playing a flash game in firefox, while streaming a movie to my TV in the living room, I don't really think there is a stability issue









Also, a 20 pass IBT on max is pretty reliable as well. That is the latest one I have passed. Perhaps it was my OC originally, I will know for sure when the new ram arrives, because the only thing left that could be causing stability issues when heavily oc'd is the processor..so kind of a process of elimination hehe


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil*


It failed memtest inside of Windows, not the regular version of the test. With everything at stock and the memory at 800 it was fine, but at 1066 it failed. Until the new ram gets here, I am going to just keep working on the undervolt/overclock phase, and then when the new ram comes I am going to test it first via boot memtest to make sure it is good. I just got the video card back today, so hopefully the ram will be next and soon.

For whatever the reason P95 doesn't like me. I can run OCCT and IBT all day long with no errors, but I have always had issues with P95. I have had success with P95 before, I think my longest run before I shut it off was 5-6 hours or so, can't remember, I have the results on the PC somewhere.

I am going to be running it tonight when I go to work, so I will post those results in the morning.

But like I had said before, if i can encode 7 movies to DVD format at the same time that my wife is playing a flash game in firefox, while streaming a movie to my TV in the living room, I don't really think there is a stability issue









Also, a 20 pass IBT on max is pretty reliable as well. That is the latest one I have passed. Perhaps it was my OC originally, I will know for sure when the new ram arrives, because the only thing left that could be causing stability issues when heavily oc'd is the processor..so kind of a process of elimination hehe


I'm trying the undervolt right now.... 3.2ghz (200x16) @1.216v (cpuz) 1.25v set in bios... p95 has been running for almost 2hrs now.... so we might have a winner! Temps are only at 33c at full load...my ambient temp in the room is around 76F.


----------



## Contagion

k i got my new case in.
i reseated my cpu with MX-2 and overall around 6C lower temps. i am happy


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
k i got my new case in.
i reseated my cpu with MX-2 and overall around 6C lower temps. i am happy

mx-2 huh? I'm thinking about picking up some of that or some ocz freeze with my DK.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
mx-2 huh? I'm thinking about picking up some of that or some ocz freeze with my DK.

its nice
i made the mistake of not waiting for the alcohol to dry off completely after removing the old stuff. it was a pain to get on. when i got it finished it was on a little thick. not too thick. but it oozed a little out the sides. any worries?


----------



## Radiopools

Probably could stand to be cleaned up a bit if it oozed out the sides


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Probably could stand to be cleaned up a bit if it oozed out the sides









Radiopools. What Gskill do you have on that mobo?


----------



## goblinbooger

My system-built 07/20/09:

*3738.2 MHz*
*267x14*
*1.41V*
*1068 MHz*
*2136 MHz*
*2136 MHz*
*ASRock A790GMH/128M* (Micro ATX form factor)
*Zalman CNPS9700 LED air cooler*










Also if anyone finds a way to view core temps after unlock please do let me know.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goblinbooger*


My system-built 07/20/09:

*3738.2 MHz*
*267x14*
*1.41V*
*1068 MHz*
*2136 MHz*
*2136 MHz*
*ASRock A790GMH/128M* (Micro ATX form factor)
*Zalman CNPS9700 LED air cooler*










Also if anyone finds a way to view core temps after unlock please do let me know.










http://www.9down.com/Everest-Ultimat...4-Beta-153966/
this lets you view temps


----------



## kurt1288

My First Build:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=630138


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Radiopools. What Gskill do you have on that mobo?


This set right here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## PepsiLove

Still need help with unlocking my chip.... This is my bios options for acc










I have turned it on to 'auto' and 'all cores', but whenever I do and exit the computer dosen't post, just stays a black screen. Any help?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Still need help with unlocking my chip.... This is my bios options for acc










I have turned it on to 'auto' and 'all cores', but whenever I do and exit the computer dosen't post, just stays a black screen. Any help?


set it to auto. then go put your voltage to 1.2 and go up from there till it works


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Still need help with unlocking my chip.... This is my bios options for acc










I have turned it on to 'auto' and 'all cores', but whenever I do and exit the computer dosen't post, just stays a black screen. Any help?


When you turn that on all cores... do u set it to -2% or 2%? You really want 2% i believe....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
but it oozed a little out the sides. any worries?

Contagion, it shouldn't be an issue since MX-2 is a non-electrical conductive material but in the sakes of keeping your processor clean I'd try and avoid getting it everywhere









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PepsiLove* 
I have turned it on to 'auto' and 'all cores', but whenever I do and exit the computer dosen't post, just stays a black screen. Any help?

PepsiLove, is "Hybrid" one of the listed options for Advanced Clock Calibration?

Good luck


----------



## Sleeping Giant

So, I did manage to find a semi-stable 4.0GHz (validation in signature). Ran Prime95 for ~4 hours before failing. I think I'm just gonna take my 3.9GHz at 1.387v and call it a victory.


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
So, I did manage to find a semi-stable 4.0GHz (validation in signature). Ran Prime95 for ~4 hours before failing. I think I'm just gonna take my 3.9GHz at 1.387v and call it a victory.

Pretty good OC if you ask me..I am jealous


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Thanks. The difference between 3.912GHz and 4.025GHz is negligible so it's not a big deal.

I'm jealous of your unlocked cores. Mine are fully disabled.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Thanks. The difference between 3.912GHz and 4.025GHz is negligible so it's not a big deal.

I'm jealous of your unlocked cores. Mine are fully disabled.

4ghz is a magical number. You get instant +10k 3dmark06 points. Go for it man


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I already got it.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
Pretty good OC if you ask me..I am jealous









Have you run prime95 or anything on it? I had all 4 unlocked at 3.6ghz and everything looked fine. Until I ran p95.... then it would instantly lock up as soon as i started.... Also 3.8ghz on dual cores was fine too...even ran p95 for over and hour.... then rebooted....doh! The dual core stuff is at default voltages.... i just ran p95 for 8hrs at 3.6ghz.... i think i'm gonna call that stable... i've been running the large FFTs in p95, not sure what everyone else is doing.... maybe that is overkill not sure...


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Have you run prime95 or anything on it? I had all 4 unlocked at 3.6ghz and everything looked fine. Until I ran p95.... then it would instantly lock up as soon as i started.... Also 3.8ghz on dual cores was fine too...even ran p95 for over and hour.... then rebooted....doh! The dual core stuff is at default voltages.... i just ran p95 for 8hrs at 3.6ghz.... i think i'm gonna call that stable... i've been running the large FFTs in p95, not sure what everyone else is doing.... maybe that is overkill not sure...

Sounds like me. I can't get past 3.7GHz. Nor can I unlock my 2 cores







. Not that there'd be much difference between 3.7 and 3.8, and I probably don't have the cooling for 3.9/4.0.

But 3.9Ghz at 1.387V, dam. I'm jealous.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Sounds like me. I can't get past 3.7GHz. Nor can I unlock my 2 cores







. Not that there'd be much difference between 3.7 and 3.8, and I probably don't have the cooling for 3.9/4.0.

But 3.9Ghz at 1.387V, dam. I'm jealous.

I can hit 4.0ghz and boot into windows with 2 cores.... but.... prime95 ran for about 30secs







then rebooted.
With 4 cores unlocked i got prime95 to run for a 30min with the small FFTs about a month ago at 3.6ghz. Now with 4 cores unlocked as soon as i try to run prime95 (Large FFTs) it just locks up.
I also got 3.8ghz to run prime95 for over an hour w/ 2cores... then boom, reboot!
So I'm gonna stick with the 3.6ghz for now with 2 cores at stock voltage...it runs stable for 8hrs with the large FFTs in p95.
When i had the 7750BE i hit a wall but with a little help i got it up to 3.2ghz...and that was well after I thought i was done...... so don't give up just yet... maybe your ram is holding you back..... i would try underclocking it and making sure it isn't causing the problem... just a thought


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
I can hit 4.0ghz and boot into windows with 2 cores.... but.... prime95 ran for about 30secs







then rebooted.
With 4 cores unlocked i got prime95 to run for a 30min with the small FFTs about a month ago at 3.6ghz. Now with 4 cores unlocked as soon as i try to run prime95 (Large FFTs) it just locks up.
I also got 3.8ghz to run prime95 for over an hour w/ 2cores... then boom, reboot!
So I'm gonna stick with the 3.6ghz for now with 2 cores at stock voltage...it runs stable for 8hrs with the large FFTs in p95.
When i had the 7750BE i hit a wall but with a little help i got it up to 3.2ghz...and that was well after I thought i was done...... so don't give up just yet... maybe your ram is holding you back..... i would try underclocking it and making sure it isn't causing the problem... just a thought

The thing that I find kinda weird is that I have to up my voltage to 1.475 to be stable at 3.7. I don't think I've seen anyone else with a voltage that high even around 3.8. Whenever I unlock the 2 cores, I can't even boot. Upped voltages across the board even and still never got past POST.


----------



## HondaGuy

These chips like to be ran on the cool side


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Have you run prime95 or anything on it? I had all 4 unlocked at 3.6ghz and everything looked fine. Until I ran p95.... then it would instantly lock up as soon as i started.... Also 3.8ghz on dual cores was fine too...even ran p95 for over and hour.... then rebooted....doh! The dual core stuff is at default voltages.... i just ran p95 for 8hrs at 3.6ghz.... i think i'm gonna call that stable... i've been running the large FFTs in p95, not sure what everyone else is doing.... maybe that is overkill not sure...

My unlock [email protected] is stable in p95. I had to bump NB voltage just a tad to get it there at 1.375 vcore.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fitzbane* 
My unlock [email protected] is stable in p95. I had to bump NB voltage just a tad to get it there at 1.375 vcore.

Hmmm.... northbridge.....hmmm.... didn't occur to me that the NB could be holding me back....
I guess I should try some other stuff before i give up on the 4 cores....
Nice going btw!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


The thing that I find kinda weird is that I have to up my voltage to 1.475 to be stable at 3.7. I don't think I've seen anyone else with a voltage that high even around 3.8.


Kurt1288, just remember not two processors are created equal. You could just be the unfortunate one that has a poor overclocking Ph II. Have you included any CPU-Z screen shots of your overclock for us yet? Perhaps something else is holding you back?

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kurt1288, just remember not two processors are created equal. You could just be the unfortunate one that has a poor overclocking Ph II. Have you included any CPU-Z screen shots of your overclock for us yet? Perhaps something else is holding you back?

Let us know

Good luck


Ya, back on page 54 I included some CPU-Z screens. Currently though, I don't think that (what is shown in those screens) is stable as my system crashed this morning while on the internet (no real load). I changed my ram timings (from BIOS default to what the ram said it was) which is the only thing that I can think of that introduced the instability, since before that change I ran Prime for 7 hours (with the same multiplier and voltage settings). I'm now running Prime with the same Vcore and ram settings (as shown in those screens), plus an increase in the NB VID voltage of +.05 (if I remember correctly).

I definitely understand that I could have gotten a CPU that is less inclined to be overclocked.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


I'm now running Prime with the same Vcore and ram settings (as shown in those screens), plus an increase in the NB VID voltage of +.05 (if I remember correctly).


Kurt1288, just to clarify so you are currently testing 3.7Ghz at 1.475volts? What is your memory frequency currently at?

Good luck buddy


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kurt1288, just to clarify so you are currently testing 3.7Ghz at 1.475volts? What is your memory frequency currently at?

Good luck buddy


Yes, that's correct. Memory Frequency is 201 (stock). Prime got an error so I'm gonna have to try again







.

What's the benefit of ram at 8-8-8-21 vs 9-9-9-24?


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Here is what I am testing now thlnk3r...



My chip seems to love undervolting so I thought I would push it a little more. I did boot into Windows w/ -.075 @ 3.6, but CPU-z showed my multiplier @ 15.5 @ 3.2...so a good indication that it wasn't stable, so I didn't even try and bench tests.

If all is well at these clocks, I will try and push the FSB a little more, and then work on tighter timings for the ram hehe

Still idling under 30c for a 3.6 OC and a 2400 NB


----------



## -pWs-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Yes, that's correct. Memory Frequency is 201 (stock). Prime got an error so I'm gonna have to try again







.

What's the benefit of ram at 8-8-8-21 vs 9-9-9-24?

8-8-8-21 yields better performance than the other one.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-pWs-*


8-8-8-21 yields better performance than the other one.


Well I figured that, but how much?


----------



## [email protected]'D

WHEYYYYYYY!!!!!! sorry just thought I would make an apperance


----------



## Contagion

guys i think im at a wall with 3.8ghz
i managed to get 3.81ghz stable with 2530mhz NB 1.44v and 230 fsb.
i cant manage to get 3.9 to last 30 seconds in p95.
at 1.44 i load at 49C cpu temp (i dont know my core temps).
i have tried everything to get 3.9ghz. i have used varied volts from 1.44 to 1.52
i have tried diff NB's but no luck. my ram is at 920mhz with 5-5-5-15 timings. i tried to loosin them up from 1066 to help but it didnt help much. i have tried 800mhz ram with 6-6-6-18 timings to try really loose but i still cant get it.
i have a screeny below with my current CPU-Z
i dont think there is much else i can do. btw, at 1.5v i load at 53C cpu temp.
thnz for any input


----------



## McTw1st

guess il post mine aswell

Clock speed : 4113.97 MHz
FSB x Multi : 200.68 x 20.5
Vcore : 1.45v
RAM speed : 1333MHz DDR3 Corsair XMS3
NB speed : 2006.98
HT Link : 2006.95
Motherboard : Asus Crosshair III Formula
Cooling method : Scythe Mugen 2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631585


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


guess il post mine aswell

Clock speed : 4113.97 MHz
FSB x Multi : 200.68 x 20.5
Vcore : 1.45v
RAM speed : 1333MHz DDR3 Corsair XMS3
NB speed : 2006.98
HT Link : 2006.95
Motherboard : Asus Crosshair III Formula
Cooling method : Scythe Mugen 2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631585


is that stable?


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
is that stable?

yes its stable







il post pics of to prove its stable day after tomoro








im currently modding my case more, new front and a fresh coat of paint







kawasaki green anyone? =)


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Contagion, it shouldn't be an issue since MX-2 is a non-electrical conductive material but in the sakes of keeping your processor clean I'd try and avoid getting it everywhere









PepsiLove, is "Hybrid" one of the listed options for Advanced Clock Calibration?

Good luck


Nah its not =[. The options are

AMD c1E Support [disable] [Software SMI]
Advance Clock Calibration [disable] [auto] [all cores] [per cores]
value core 0 [-12% - +12%]
value core 1 [-12% - +12%]
value core 2 [-12% - +12%]
value core 3 [-12% - +12%]
Secure Virtual Machine mode [Disabled] [Enabled]
AMD Family 10hdown core [auto] [single core] [dual core]
CPU stepping [po0] [po1] [po2 [po3]


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Nah its not =[. The options are

AMD c1E Support [disable] [Software SMI]
Advance Clock Calibration [disable] [auto] [all cores] [per cores]
value core 0 [-12% - +12%]
value core 1 [-12% - +12%]
value core 2 [-12% - +12%]
value core 3 [-12% - +12%]
Secure Virtual Machine mode [Disabled] [Enabled]
AMD Family 10hdown core [auto] [single core] [dual core]
CPU stepping [po0] [po1] [po2 [po3]


So... C1E should be disabled, secure virtual machine disabled (not sure about that one), ACC all cores, value 2% is what i did, AMD Family 10hdown core (i have no idea on that one, never seen it), CPU stepping....again not sure...
BTW mine doesn't have "hybrid" either and i was able to unlock...


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


yes its stable







il post pics of to prove its stable day after tomoro








im currently modding my case more, new front and a fresh coat of paint







kawasaki green anyone? =)


What do u use for testing stability? That is some overclock.....








EDIT: CRAP! another double post SORRY! Meant to edit again....


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


So... C1E should be disabled, secure virtual machine disabled (not sure about that one), ACC all cores, value 2% is what i did, AMD Family 10hdown core (i have no idea on that one, never seen it), CPU stepping....again not sure...
BTW mine doesn't have "hybrid" either and i was able to unlock...



Hmmm, I think I might just have a bad cpu. C1E was disabled, I've tried leaving ACC on auto and putting it +2% on all cores, still nothing. I've also messed around with those other options in there, it resulted in ethier not posting, or not doing anything. Have had cpu volts up to 1.35 and still nothing.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Hmmm, I think I might just have a bad cpu. C1E was disabled, I've tried leaving ACC on auto and putting it +2% on all cores, still nothing. I've also messed around with those other options in there, it resulted in ethier not posting, or not doing anything. Have had cpu volts up to 1.35 and still nothing.


1.35v??? that is below what mine starts at!!! Hmmm.... I have an Asus board and my default is 1.408v... or do you mean 1.5v? I would suggest 1.45v and ACC on "all cores" and 2%....


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


1.35v??? that is below what mine starts at!!! Hmmm.... I have an Asus board and my default is 1.408v... or do you mean 1.5v? I would suggest 1.45v and ACC on "all cores" and 2%....


My vid is like 1.32 iirc, I don't think coretemps vid thing works with amd, but when I first started using this cpu all programs that read voltage said 1.32


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


yes its stable







il post pics of to prove its stable day after tomoro








im currently modding my case more, new front and a fresh coat of paint







kawasaki green anyone? =)


No Green







GO Yamaha,, these are my colours.... I know I drive a Honda car, but drive a Yamaha Bike....


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


My vid is like 1.32 iirc, I don't think coretemps vid thing works with amd, but when I first started using this cpu all programs that read voltage said 1.32


Ok... and u are only going up to 1.35v? That is not going to help you.... You need to bump your voltage higher than that..... Look at what the others are at (for the most part) to achieve their overclocks.... I mean you can do whatever you want but i don't think you are going to see any results unless you kick it up a little higher.... my opinion....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
What's the benefit of ram at 8-8-8-21 vs 9-9-9-24?

Kurt1288, well other then the other one giving you more performance (tighter timings), the looser timings would probably provide more stability with your overclock. My suggestion...try both and see which allows for the highest CPU overclock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
Clock speed : 4113.97 MHz
FSB x Multi : 200.68 x 20.5
Vcore : 1.45v
RAM speed : 1333MHz DDR3 Corsair XMS3
NB speed : 2006.98
HT Link : 2006.95
Motherboard : Asus Crosshair III Formula
Cooling method : Scythe Mugen 2

McTw1st, very impressive overclock









Good luck


----------



## McTw1st

i think iv found the sweet spot on this cpu, 200x20 @ 1.45 30*c idle ~37*c full load







but il see what i can get as MAXIMUM overclock,
ps, 2nd coat of paint goin on tonite, either 2nd paint or cutting it up even more to build a bench chassi WITH sides =)

my goal is to reach the magical 4,5ghz on air, well for me it is atleast


----------



## [email protected]'D

I hit 4.2ish but bsod about 2 seconds after pressing the save button of my screeny


----------



## McTw1st

Grats dude







il see if i can go higher







sulicide run comming up later


----------



## vinzend

wanna buy this awesome cpu to unlock and oc up to 4ghz.. any specific batches
to do so?


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


wanna buy this awesome cpu to unlock and oc up to 4ghz.. any specific batches
to do so?


No, but make sure you have some goooooood cooling.


----------



## vinzend

i saw the first page, that number 1 guy uses ac freezer 64 pro which is the same as what i use..


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


i saw the first page, that number 1 guy uses ac freezer 64 pro which is the same as what i use..


He's got a golden chip. He said he ran it OCCT stable for 10 hours @ 4GHz. YMMV, always.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
Grats dude







il see if i can go higher







sulicide run comming up later









Nice clocks there Man..... Just wondering if your able to unlock that 550 as a quad, with that ASUS crosshair mobo..

Thanks


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Nice clocks there Man..... Just wondering if your able to unlock that 550 as a quad, with that ASUS crosshair mobo..

Thanks

havent realy tried, but yeah unlocking with a Asus mobo is a headache


----------



## [email protected]'D

have you done that suicide run yet??


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


havent realy tried, but yeah unlocking with a Asus mobo is a headache


It is? Not for me... unlocked easily....


----------



## McTw1st

right il do sulicide and try to unlock right now, be back in 30min lol


----------



## vnv727

Just thought I'd let you guys know that I'm helping Dopamin3 maintain the spreadsheet. If you have reached new stable overclocks and want the list updated send me a pm.

Same requirements as requested in the first post of this thread.

Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed
NB speed
HT Link
Motherboard
Cooling method


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Just thought I'd let you guys know that I'm helping Dopamin3 maintain the spreadsheet. If you have reached new stable overclocks and want the list updated send me a pm.

Same requirements as requested in the first post of this thread.

Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed
NB speed
HT Link
Motherboard
Cooling method

Thanks for putting me up there. Just a correction though, my cooling is Sunbeam CCF.


----------



## McTw1st

fail on unlocking, and now im 2 tired to do anything ells, im ticking on 4ghz for now

il do more tomoro


----------



## [email protected]'D

ahh fairenuf, same here booted into windows at 4.2 ealier on today yet can't seem todo it now *head scratch* LOL


----------



## vinzend

guys, which hsf will work best on X2 550BE? thinking to buy TRUE black but
if the result is the same as other hsf less expensive, why should i buy that..

what's ur opinion?


----------



## [email protected]'D

erm...true should be fine, but your best bet would be asking in the air cooling section. you will get much more help


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
guys, which hsf will work best on X2 550BE? thinking to buy TRUE black but
if the result is the same as other hsf less expensive, why should i buy that..

what's ur opinion?

I love my Xigmatek HDT-S1283.... the Black knight is good too....


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Thanks for putting me up there. Just a correction though, my cooling is Sunbeam CCF.

sorry, I must've read your gpu cooler by mistake... FIXED!


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
guys, which hsf will work best on X2 550BE? thinking to buy TRUE black but
if the result is the same as other hsf less expensive, why should i buy that..

what's ur opinion?

The dark knight by xigmatek is working well for me. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
guys, which hsf will work best on X2 550BE? thinking to buy TRUE black but
if the result is the same as other hsf less expensive, why should i buy that..

what's ur opinion?

My Xigmatek Dark Knight keeps mine nice and cool at 3.9GHz. Idles at 26Â° and loads don't exceed 35Â°. My room stays pretty warm, too, usually above 26Â°C right now in the summer. Goes for around $40 on Newegg. Other options to consider would be the Scythe Mugen 2 or maybe a Magahalems if you want to spend a little more.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Ha can still boot into windows at 4.238ghz but bsod like 5 mins later. think I might of deffinatly hit my wall at 4.1


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Ha can still boot into windows at 4.238ghz but bsod like 5 mins later. think I might of deffinatly hit my wall at 4.1


Wow, just wow.


----------



## McTw1st

to prove to everyone that my clock is stable here u go.
i know 3Dmarks06 is reporting 3.2 but that's probably because i oced in windows with Asus TurboV il see how high i can go and get validated for








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../Stability.jpg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


My Xigmatek Dark Knight keeps mine nice and cool at 3.9GHz. Idles at 26Â° and loads don't exceed 35Â°. My room stays pretty warm, too, usually above 26Â°C right now in the summer. Goes for around $40 on Newegg. Other options to consider would be the Scythe Mugen 2 or maybe a Magahalems if you want to spend a little more.


i can HIGHLY recommend the Scythe Mugen 2, i have it and i absolutely LOVE it, sure its big and tedious to mount on but its well worth it


----------



## [email protected]'D

This was taken earlier but didnt want to upload properly..obviously not stable but stable enough for a print screen


----------



## Radiopools

I just picked up a Dark Knight today after some reccomendations and I must say it's very impressive. I found a micro center about 15 mins from my house and I felt like I was in heaven, so much cool stuff to look at! I stumbled across a Dark Knight and decided to try it out. I'm glad I did. My processor used to run P95 at around 45-50c with stock cooler and Arctic Silver 5.

After installing the DK with OCZ Freeze, I am now running P95 and the temperature barely touched 30c once, and is staying at 28c for the most part. I am extremely impressed, and reccomend both OCZ Freeze and the DK.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
I just picked up a Dark Knight today after some reccomendations and I must say it's very impressive. I found a micro center about 15 mins from my house and I felt like I was in heaven, so much cool stuff to look at! I stumbled across a Dark Knight and decided to try it out. I'm glad I did. My processor used to run P95 at around 45-50c with stock cooler and Arctic Silver 5.

After installing the DK with OCZ Freeze, I am now running P95 and the temperature barely touched 30c once, and is staying at 28c for the most part. I am extremely impressed, and reccomend both OCZ Freeze and the DK.

Sweet. what overclock are those temps with?

NVM read your sig and I am guessing 3.5


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Sweet. what overclock are those temps with?

NVM read your sig and I am guessing 3.5

Yup this is at 3.5!
I am going to try to push towards 3.8 in the next few days. Should be interesting!

I also bought a Coolermaster fan mounted on the side of the case as an intake fan. It has helped cool the overall temperature as well, my gpu idles lower, haven't tested gpu temp loaded yet but so far it's looking good and I am satisfied.


----------



## [email protected]'D

shweet. Goodluck with the overclock, if you need any help you know where to come


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


shweet. Goodluck with the overclock, if you need any help you know where to come


heck yeah I do, best thread ever <3 so much info in here


----------



## Luslero

i just bought my 550







, and is a unlockeable one ^^

Clock speed: 4012
FSB x Multi: 236*17
Vcore: 1.55
RAM speed: 944
NB speed: 2124
HT Link: 2124
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
Cooling method: air

is not stable is just max oc ^^



cuaaaaaaaaac non validated xD, im playing right now, tomorrow ill edit the post xD


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


I just picked up a Dark Knight today after some reccomendations and I must say it's very impressive. I found a micro center about 15 mins from my house and I felt like I was in heaven, so much cool stuff to look at!


Radiopools, I hope you don't mind me asking but how much were you able to pick up the Xigmatek for?

Thank you


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


i just bought my 550







, and is a unlockeable one ^^

Clock speed: 4012
FSB x Multi: 236*17
Vcore: 1.55
RAM speed: 944
NB speed: 2124
HT Link: 2124
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
Cooling method: air

is not stable is just max oc ^^



cuaaaaaaaaac non validated xD, im playing right now, tomorrow ill edit the post xD


nice, lower the volt to 1.46-1.47 and see if its stable instead,


----------



## Chrono Detector

If you want 4Ghz stable 1.456V is enough, I got mine stable with that. Anything above that is way too much.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

daim that is nice! 4 cores @ ~4GHz for cheap! Do want!


----------



## kurt1288

This seems weird. I've overclocked and it seems stable; I've run Prime for 7 hours and can easily play games like Crysis and FarCry for hours. Except that when I bring my computer our of sleep mode, it crashes within a minute. What's going on?


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
This seems weird. I've overclocked and it seems stable; I've run Prime for 7 hours and can easily play games like Crysis and FarCry for hours. Except that when I bring my computer our of sleep mode, it crashes within a minute. What's going on?

simply dont put it in sleep mode xD


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
This seems weird. I've overclocked and it seems stable; I've run Prime for 7 hours and can easily play games like Crysis and FarCry for hours. Except that when I bring my computer our of sleep mode, it crashes within a minute. What's going on?

You cant overclock it and put it into sleep mode, just wont work, you need to keep it stock in order for it to work..(sleep mode)

EDIT: New BIOS out for MA790x-UD4P
Update CPU ID (Support AM3 AthlonII 245/240 CPU)
*F6A* 2009/07/02


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


If you want 4Ghz stable 1.456V is enough, I got mine stable with that. Anything above that is way too much.


Is that unlocked and overclocked or "just" oc'ed to 4.0ghz in dual core?

Either way, please post up your stuff with the requirements outlined on the 1st page so I can add you to the appropriate list (dual or quad).

I think having this database will really help people out. Personally, I can't seem to get past 3.708 Ghz in unlocked mode... my ram is cool with my bus speed up to 225, but if I even increase it from 206 from 207 it fails prime after like 50 minutes. The temps aren't any higher, and still below the safe zone I would think. Only 55C in everest usually 54C after near an hour of full load... I tried uping the cpu voltage to compensate but that didn't seem to help. I don't think it's a matter of vcore, I must need to tweak something else.

I guess I have to adjust the nb and ht link maybe?

Anyway, everyone really should post there lastest stable oc up to help grow this list and provide a reference point for others.

Thanks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Vnv727, can you post some cpu-z screen shots of your overclock? Perhaps you have a setting or two that may allow for a higher overclock. Include each tab from cpu-z if you can.

Good luck


----------



## vnv727

Sure, thanks for any help you can give.
This is a screenshot of all tabs of cpu-z open



This is just a quote of what I wrote a week or so back.

Multiplier: 18x
Bus: 206Mhz
[email protected] 1333Mhz in 9-9-9-30 edit: *It's actually 1373Mhz*
Ambient Temp was ~74F

Idle is about 35C. Max is around 55C but if you open the front covering on the smilodon case(like you would to press the power button or get to the cd drive) the 120mm intake fan is not obstructed and max drops to 50-51C. Nice way to get a few degrees cooler if you have this case.

I'm new to this whole thing, so please tell me if you see any glaring errors.

During:

No errors:


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Sure, thanks for any help you can give. This is just a quote of what I wrote a week or so back.

Multiplier: 18x
Bus: 206Mhz
[email protected] 1333Mhz in 9-9-9-30
Ambient Temp was ~74F

Idle is about 35C. Max is around 55C but if you open the front covering on the smilodon case(like you would to press the power button or get to the cd drive) the 120mm intake fan is not obstructed and max drops to 50-51C. Nice way to get a few degrees cooler if you have this case.

I'm new to this whole thing, so please tell me if you see any glaring errors.

During:

No errors:


Looks very good man. The only thing I would say is maybe tighten your timings. I don't know what exact kit you have, but OCZ can usually tighten memory timings pretty easily. I'm at 6-6-5-20-1T 1333mhz @ 1.68v


----------



## vnv727

Mhmm I'm a bit faster than 1333 because of my bus at 206... can't tighten anymore or it fails memtest. Then again, maybe I was too aggresive with the timings.. I'll have to go play with that some more. Thanks for the input, will go play with it some more now









However, it does run memtest fine at the same timings and voltage up to fsb at 225.

So there is room there. Still, when I up that and lower my multiplier I still can't best what I'm doing. Which is what make me think I have to change something else, be it my nb or something.

I'm trying to get to 3.8 stable but like I said, I think my nb or something I haven't touched is holding me back.

And btw, this oc world is nuts.. I'm trying to best 3.7ghz quad core... You all corrupted my sanity.


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Radiopools, I hope you don't mind me asking but how much were you able to pick up the Xigmatek for?

Thank you

at micro center it was $59.99 a bit more expensive than NewEgg but it was convenient.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
at micro center it was $59.99 a bit more expensive than NewEgg but it was convenient.

Those numbers are a bit out of date. I just bought a dark knight from newegg and it was $44.98 + shipping.

They just dropped it(since I bought it about 2 weeks ago) to $37.99 with free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0dark%20knight


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Sure, thanks for any help you can give.
This is a screenshot of all tabs of cpu-z open



Vnv727, everything looks good. Your memory frequency however is 153Mhz overclocked from stock. That could be one of the things that is preventing you from overclocking any further. Have you tried lowering the divider to see if that gives you some more room?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
at micro center it was $59.99 a bit more expensive than NewEgg but it was convenient.

Radiopools, yeah kind of expected that to be a little high since it's retail. It's about $10 cheaper if I were to go through (example) Newegg. Though a local store is VERY convenient









Good luck


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You cant overclock it and put it into sleep mode, just wont work, you need to keep it stock in order for it to work..(sleep mode)

EDIT: New BIOS out for MA790x-UD4P
Update CPU ID (Support AM3 AthlonII 245/240 CPU)
* F6A *2009/07/02


Ok. Well thanks for saying that (and thanks to you to McTw1st). I was worried that it was supposed to be able to and that I'd have to redo my oc again.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Looks very good man. The only thing I would say is maybe tighten your timings. I don't know what exact kit you have, but OCZ can usually tighten memory timings pretty easily. I'm at 6-6-5-20-1T 1333mhz @ 1.68v










I took your advice and have been playing around, gotten it to 6-6-6-24-1T @ 1373mhz @ 1.7v and it passes memtest.... will have to run prime and see if my system is still stable.... I don't know why it wouldn't be.

Going to keep tweaking, thanks for the help.

Update: got it stable enough for me at 7-7-7-28-1T : )


----------



## Luslero

hi, i cant get everest to read the core temps x_x, im using 5.0.2.1750

any idea?


----------



## vnv727

You can't read the individual core temps when you unlock the 550. Your cpu temp is 44C.

I go by that.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

You can't read the individual core temps when you unlock the 550. Your cpu temp is 44C.

^^
this


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


You can't read the individual core temps when you unlock the 550. Your cpu temp is 44C.

^^
this


i know that, but some ppl can read it on everest D:!










here

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...0-club-18.html


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


He's got a golden chip. He said he ran it OCCT stable for 10 hours @ 4GHz. YMMV, always.


Hey Rich,

I have the same mobo as you, the Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P. Can you let me know what bios u use to unlock the cores. Thanks.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilblueninja*


hey rich,

i have the same mobo as you, the gigabyte ma790xt-ud4p. Can you let me know what bios u use to unlock the cores. Thanks.


Use bios F4i


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luslero* 
i know that, but some ppl can read it on everest D:!










here

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...0-club-18.html

No, they can't.

Here is what that poster said "Here's what things looked like after an hour of prime (This manuever has rendered the individual core temps non-functional, but having the overall temp is enough for me... especially when they're this nice):"

Some versions of everest give a faulty temp for all the cores when unlocked and some just don't give it. No version gives the proper individual temps when unlocked... notice how all the core temps are exactly the same 25C when his cpu temp is 44c?

q.e.d.


----------



## bkleindel

3.9 GHz stable

Xiggy Dark Knight Air cooling
x19.5 multiplier
HT link 200.00
CPU voltage 1.45v
DRAM volts 2.05v

24' C idle
38' C full load with Orthos

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=637389


----------



## vnv727

I'll update you on the list, but err what chipset does that board have? The 750a right....


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Is that unlocked and overclocked or "just" oc'ed to 4.0ghz in dual core?

Either way, please post up your stuff with the requirements outlined on the 1st page so I can add you to the appropriate list (dual or quad).

I think having this database will really help people out. Personally, I can't seem to get past 3.708 Ghz in unlocked mode... my ram is cool with my bus speed up to 225, but if I even increase it from 206 from 207 it fails prime after like 50 minutes. The temps aren't any higher, and still below the safe zone I would think. Only 55C in everest usually 54C after near an hour of full load... I tried uping the cpu voltage to compensate but that didn't seem to help. I don't think it's a matter of vcore, I must need to tweak something else.

I guess I have to adjust the nb and ht link maybe?

Anyway, everyone really should post there lastest stable oc up to help grow this list and provide a reference point for others.

Thanks.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=621954



I've ran this for a week and its stable, I suppose. I played games, ran plenty of benchmarks and it has not crashed, BSOD, frozed or did anything stupid. Please add me on the list, thanks.


----------



## Radiopools

Took it to 3.6GHz overnight, ran P95 7.5 hours stable! Full P95 load @ 30c. This chip is phenominal, no pun intended









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638210

I'm slowly working my way to 3.8









edit: Vnv could you add me to the list?

Clock speed: 3.6
FSB x Multi: 200x18
Vcore: 1.344 (stock)
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: ?
HT Link: ?
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method: Xigmatek DK
CPU-Z validation above


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


I've ran this for a week and its stable, I suppose. I played games, ran plenty of benchmarks and it has not crashed, BSOD, frozed or did anything stupid. Please add me on the list, thanks.


Chrono, great job man! 4Ghz with 1.456volts









Have you tested with Prime95/OCCT yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Took it to 3.6GHz overnight, ran P95 7.5 hours stable! Full P95 load @ 30c. This chip is phenominal, no pun intended










Radiopools, looking good. +1 for getting it stable.

A lot of awesome OC's in here...


----------



## HondaGuy

UPDATE on the Dual Core.....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638438

Clock speed @ 4.1
FSB x Multi 200x 20.5
Vcore 1.504
RAM speed @ 1066
NB speed @2000
HT Link @ 2000
Motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method- Water


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


UPDATE on the Dual Core.....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638438

Clock speed @ 4.1
FSB x Multi 200x 20.5
Vcore 1.504
RAM speed @ 1066
NB speed @2000
HT Link @ 2000
Motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method- Water




bit of a lame time for 4.1ghz no offence. try bumping you nb up a bit


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=621954



I've ran this for a week and its stable, I suppose. I played games, ran plenty of benchmarks and it has not crashed, BSOD, frozed or did anything stupid. Please add me on the list, thanks.

Could you guys please remember to tell me your ram speed and mobo, especially if you have two in your sig









Just take the screenshots with all the cpuz panels open, that way I'll have the chipset and ram and mobo # etc all set.

Like I don't know if your mobo is a GA-M720-UD3 and google only turn up results for the GA-M720-U*S*3


----------



## vnv727

Ok honda, radio, and chrono you've all been added/updated.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Been running at 4.123Ghz for abour 3-4 days now 100% stable.










Clock speed - 4.123ghz
FSB x Multi 229.1 x 18
Vcore - 1.504
RAM speed - 760Mhz
NB speed - 2520Mhz
HT Link @ 2291Mhz
Motherboard - Asus M3N78 Pro
Cooling method- Water

Hopefully my score will be updated this time no one seems to have updated myn the last 2 times.

I have booted into windows at 4.238ghz a few days ago does that count? Was like 5-10% stable







BSOD soon after screenshot though.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Been running at 4.123Ghz for abour 3-4 days now 100% stable.


[email protected]'D, very impressive. Are you Prime95/OCCT stable? What your full load temps like during stress testing?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, very impressive. Are you Prime95/OCCT stable? What your full load temps like during stress testing?

Good luck


highest temps I hit were erm one second 41c according to hardware monitor and idle varies from 33 upto 35c was more than likely higher *hardware monitor isn't the best*, and yea was prime 95/occt stable for, not sure about the time but I went to bed and woke up and prime 95 still going. Did occt while at work yesterday









reverted back to 3.992Ghz about 5 mins ago because I think my pump is on its last legs. Dropped from 2530rpm to about 1900rpmish in the last few days.


----------



## vnv727

I'll update you right now with your new speed.


----------



## vnv727

And congrats on leading the dual core scoreboard : )


----------



## [email protected]'D

ahh ty going to try get a tad higher oc, doubt I will think I have hit "the wall" now, when I get a new pump not risking it with current one

+rep for you for keeping on top of all the updates


----------



## vnv727

Ahh thanks. Have you tried oc while it's unlocked?


----------



## HondaGuy

UPDATE::


----------



## [email protected]'D

4.122 ouch getting super close lol and my pump is extremly worrying me turned on computer ealier got a loud kind of buzzing sound from it. going to strip it tomorrow see what the crack is.

and

New overclock @ 4.106 "again" beat my previous super pi 1m time


----------



## HondaGuy

@ Foxy: Must Overclock More, much higher..Must...Must







:swearing:


----------



## HondaGuy

UPDATE:


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Could you guys please remember to tell me your ram speed and mobo, especially if you have two in your sig









Just take the screenshots with all the cpuz panels open, that way I'll have the chipset and ram and mobo # etc all set.

Like I don't know if your mobo is a GA-M720-UD3 and google only turn up results for the GA-M720-U*S*3


Yes I meant GA-M720-US3 not GA-M720-UD3, I have to fix my signature, sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Chrono, great job man! 4Ghz with 1.456volts









Have you tested with Prime95/OCCT yet?

Radiopools, looking good. +1 for getting it stable.

A lot of awesome OC's in here...


I ran IBT like 2 times, 20 tests, stable. To be honest I couldn't be bothered with Prime95 or OCCT, not going to wait hours for that. And I've ran so many benchmarks and played games without any errors or BSOD's and I consider it stable. And thanks for the compliant, this CPU is the best AMD I've owned so far, so easy to overclock.


----------



## J-New

Hey all, just figured I'd stop by and post my OC. All I have to say is.... I probably spent an hour yesterday trying to hit 4Ghz for kicks, but I only came close. I booted with 3.97 then crashed. This was the highest stable I had, and currently running at 3.8 now.



Here's my brick wall:
Cooling: Stock.

If anyone here can recommend the best price/performance air HSF, I'll jump on it I swear, so tired of this hahaha.









If there's any info I'm missing let me know. And JOHN-BUILD1 is just this PC (I'm John), it's just labeled funny on my home network.


----------



## HondaGuy

Update Dual Core @ 4.140


----------



## vinzend

buying 550BE tomorrow or 2 days from now.. need to know what batch
is the golden batch..


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


buying 550BE tomorrow or 2 days from now.. need to know what batch
is the golden batch..










nice move







,.. just keep it cold and you'll find your golden









flo


----------



## vinzend

any batch will do? wanna unlock it..


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


buying 550BE tomorrow or 2 days from now.. need to know what batch
is the golden batch..










Here's a good list.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=227004


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*


Here's a good list.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=227004


i think 22apmw is golden.. everyone succeed..


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Yes I meant GA-M720-US3 not GA-M720-UD3, I have to fix my signature, sorry.

I ran IBT like 2 times, 20 tests, stable. To be honest I couldn't be bothered with Prime95 or OCCT, not going to wait hours for that. And I've ran so many benchmarks and played games without any errors or BSOD's and I consider it stable. And thanks for the compliant, this CPU is the best AMD I've owned so far, so easy to overclock.


no problem


----------



## vnv727

J-New added

Congrats to Honda for the new lead


----------



## lachyzee

Hey guys I just bought this chip a few days ago.

Here's what I have

AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE Obviously








Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H
TEAM 4GB DDR2-1066
Vantec ION2+ 600W
Cooling: Stock

I don't have any interest really in purchasing after market cooling. Nor in unlocking the cores (well I don't have the option in my board anyway AFAIK).

What should I shoot for with this setup? Is it worth OCing even with stock cooling? From playing around in AMD Overdrive it seems this chip can get to ~3.9 fairly easily.


----------



## vinzend

how r u performing with ur cpu + mobo, vnv?
gonna be using those soon.. unlocked?


----------



## lachyzee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
how r u performing with ur cpu + mobo, vnv?
gonna be using those soon.. unlocked?

Sorry you're going to have to put that a bit clearer, I only just started learning about OCing!


----------



## vnv727

.... ^ I'm confused by both of those posts honestly...

Maybe it's later than I think.

Err, my cpu is unlocked and I have it oc'ed to 3.7Ghz stable.....


----------



## [email protected]'D

wow its toasty today. congrats honda guy!!


----------



## Korak

from page 34;
"Just been playing one hour with this
and this what I got
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/424/oc3800.jpg

Can I get on the list?

wait wait wait.... 3.9GHz http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/1847/oc3900.jpg

Clock speed...... 3.9GHz
FSB x Multi....... 200 x 19.5
Vcore.............. 1.440V
RAM speed....... 1066MHz
NB speed
HT Link............ 2000 MHz
Motherboard..... ASUS M4N72-E
Cooling method.. (air) Noctua NH-U12P"
----

damn, Any ideas how can break the magic 4GHz? I have only put 1.45V so far, and I can turn it on, but it cannot run anything like 3dmark. Is it safe to add more voltages?

I got 15.991 3dmarks (06) and I want to break that 16k


----------



## kurt1288

This might be better for the cooling section, but it does have to do with the 550 so shoot.

If I put too much TIM on, yet my current temps are only in the 30s/40s, should I redo the seating and put less TIM on?

Also, looking at the list, I've noticed one other person to have a very similar setup as me. And I've noticed that his NB speed is lower than mine. What does that accomplish (lower NB speed)? And if I were to try to lower mine, could I maybe get a higher clock speed (since my chip seems to be uber picky as is)?


----------



## [email protected]'D

less tim the better, nice thin even coat


----------



## Maarten150

hey can anyone help me i have a x2 550 phenom 2 and i would like to unlock the two extra cores I have a GIGABYTE MA790xt-UD4P motherboard and my pc freezes and wont start up when i set acc to hybrid and auto or all cores I also have the default bios any help would be helpfull

I already Oc'ed him to 4033Mhz on aftermarket Cooler (arctic freezer 64 pro)

Thnx


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


hey can anyone help me i have a x2 550 phenom 2 and i would like to unlock the two extra cores I have a GIGABYTE MA790xt-UD4P motherboard and my pc freezes and wont start up when i set acc to hybrid and auto or all cores I also have the default bios any help would be helpfull

I already Oc'ed him to 4033Mhz on aftermarket Cooler (arctic freezer 64 pro)

Thnx


Try it at stock 3.1ghz and give it an increase in voltage (up to 1.4v). If it doesn't work then, then you're cores are probably dud. If it is stable, start your overclocking adventure from there. Running it as a quad/dual require different voltages for the clocks.


----------



## Maarten150

ok will try with standaard bios @ standaard clock but i hope that he wont freeze again then i have to clear cmoss again


----------



## J-New

So any ideas as to how I can hit the big 4.0 on stock? My temps are fine at 3.9Ghz AFAIK: Idle with [email protected] is about 28C, full load is 56C. Prime95 Stable for 30min. (Not long but all the time I had.)

My mobo doesn't let me overvolt past 1.456 however.









I've tried a 210FSBx19 and bluescreened after login.
200x20 and bluescreened during boot.
230x17.5 and it wont post.
215x19 bluescreened during boot.

Not sure how to do this on stock.


----------



## JMT668

mine wont do 4.0 but will do 3.9 just fine


----------



## Maarten150

not working prob 2 dead cores still strange that it doenst give a error orso

anyone who have tips are more than welcome

Thnx


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Update Dual Core @ 4.140

HondaGuy, wow









Your temperatures are insane as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lachyzee* 
What should I shoot for with this setup? Is it worth OCing even with stock cooling? From playing around in AMD Overdrive it seems this chip can get to ~3.9 fairly easily.

Lachyzee, it's definitely worth overclocking even if you're still on stock cooling. Already you hit 3.9Ghz with AOD...that is really good in my opinion. Just make sure you test for stability and watch your temperatures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
Any ideas how can break the magic 4GHz? I have only put 1.45V so far, and I can turn it on, but it cannot run anything like 3dmark. Is it safe to add more voltages?

Korak, have you had a chance to run any stability tests at 3.9Ghz yet? Before pushing any further I'd verify stability first. That is just my opinion. If you pass at 3.9Ghz you'll have a nice baseline to work off of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
If I put too much TIM on, yet my current temps are only in the 30s/40s, should I redo the seating and put less TIM on?

Also, looking at the list, I've noticed one other person to have a very similar setup as me. And I've noticed that his NB speed is lower than mine. What does that accomplish (lower NB speed)? And if I were to try to lower mine, could I maybe get a higher clock speed (since my chip seems to be uber picky as is)?

Kurt1288, if you you're running Arctic Silver TIM here is the direct link to the application instructions: http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appi..._quad_wcap.pdf. A simple small bead of thermal compound on the middle of the IHS will be sufficient. Remember the "DIE" is at the middle of the wafer. There is no need to manually spread it so it covers the corners ect. That in my opinion is kind of wasting









In regards to the NB Frequency question, try both configs and see what helps you the most. From what I hear high NB frequencies improve SuperPI times. A low NB frequency would probably give you more of a chance when shooting for a stable overclock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J-New* 
So any ideas as to how I can hit the big 4.0 on stock? My temps are fine at 3.9Ghz AFAIK: Idle with [email protected] is about 28C, full load is 56C. Prime95 Stable for 30min. (Not long but all the time I had.)

I've tried a 210FSBx19 and bluescreened after login.
200x20 and bluescreened during boot.
230x17.5 and it wont post.
215x19 bluescreened during boot.

J-New, during all those different attemps (especially on HTT increases) did you lower your memory divider so that your memory is completely out of the question?

Good luck guys and sorry for the multi-quote


----------



## [email protected]'D

honda guy whats the highest you have managed to get into windows at?


----------



## kurt1288

Thanks Thlnk3r. I guess I'll redo the TIM next week when I get the chance. Lets just say that the way I did it was completely opposite to what you said. The only time before this that I've ever put on TIM was on a laptop cpu, which had a much smaller contact and for that was told to use the "drop" method. I simply thought that you would need an equivalent amount for a larger die (or I guess what I thought was a larger die). So I used what you might call a ton. But my temps are alarming so I'm not too concerned.

As for the NB, lowering it seemed to make the my oc stable enough to get into windows and start Prime, but it crashed about 5 seconds into it. Oh well.

I did decide to add a side fan (after I realized that I could fiddle around with my connections and get it to a controller). I'm surprised that it managed to drop my temps by about 2-3 degrees under load and around 5-6 while idle.

I am wondering though if it matters whether I enable or disable the "Smart CPU Fan" control?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Thanks Thlnk3r. I guess I'll redo the TIM next week when I get the chance. Lets just say that the way I did it was completely opposite to what you said. The only time before this that I've ever put on TIM was on a laptop cpu, which had a much smaller contact and for that was told to use the "drop" method. I simply thought that you would need an equivalent amount for a larger die (or I guess what I thought was a larger die). So I used what you might call a ton. But my temps are alarming so I'm not too concerned.

I am wondering though if it matters whether I enable or disable the "Smart CPU Fan" control?


Kurt1288, when you mount the cooler onto the processor that pressure will spread the TIM out evenly so you shouldn't have to worry. Check out the instructions I posted from Arctic Silver. If you have a HDT (heatpipe direct-touch) the TIM application can be slightly different. Here is a site that reviews a few of the methods: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5

In regards to "Smart CPU Fan", it really depends if you prefer the fan running at 100% all the time. If you're idle most of the time then I'd probably keep it enabled. It's more of a noise issue then anything.

Good luck


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kurt1288, when you mount the cooler onto the processor that pressure will spread the TIM out evenly so you shouldn't have to worry. Check out the instructions I posted from Arctic Silver. If you have a HDT (heatpipe direct-touch) the TIM application can be slightly different. Here is a site that reviews a few of the methods: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5

In regards to "Smart CPU Fan", it really depends if you prefer the fan running at 100% all the time. If you're idle most of the time then I'd probably keep it enabled. It's more of a noise issue then anything.

Good luck









Thanks again







. Ya, I've looked at all those guides and I definitely put it on wrong, in about every way possible. But like I said, my temps aren't high so I'm not too worried.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
But like I said, my temps aren't high so I'm not too worried.

Kurt1288, in that case if it isn't broken don't fix it


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kurt1288, in that case if it isn't broken don't fix it









Lol. Ya, I know. I hate being so dam picky about temps. I really should just leave well enough alone.


----------



## Bagpuss

Already posted this in another thread, but seeing as this is the proper thread for it.....

Oh my.....







, turns out i was not giving my 4 core unlock enough volts...

made the necessary BIOS tweaks.....

*and now i have a 4 core, Prime95 stable @3.7Ghz 550...





















*

Only downside is my Radeon 4850 is no longer a worthy companion to such a Quad Core Monster....









Hmmm, a 4890 or Nvidia 285 now seems a worthwhile purchase....

New Benchie scores.....yum,yum,yum....
































































And my Resident Evil 5 Benchmark score has jumped from 64Fps to 88Fps...









(Damn PRT SCR function wont work on Win7, so no screen shot..







)

Â£80 for a CPU thats only about 10-15% slower than a Core :I7.....









This setup should be good until 2011 now, with an improved Gfx card.....

Without doubt, the best CPU i have ever bought....


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*


Already posted this in another thread, but seeing as this is the proper thread for it.....

Oh my.....







, turns out i was not giving my 4 core unlock enough volts...

made the necessary BIOS tweaks.....

*and now i have a 4 core, Prime95 stable @3.7Ghz 550...





















*

Only downside is my Radeon 4850 is no longer a worthy companion to such a Quad Core Monster....









Hmmm, a 4890 or Nvidia 285 now seems a worthwhile purchase....

New Benchie scores.....yum,yum,yum....

And my Resident Evil 5 Benchmark score has jumped from 64Fps to 88Fps...









(Damn PRT SCR function wont work on Win7, so no screen shot..







)

Â£80 for a CPU thats only about 10-15% slower than a Core :I7.....









This setup should be good until 2011 now, with an improved Gfx card.....

Without doubt, the best CPU i have ever bought....



Congrats, nice chip!

Also for thr prt scr issue, just type snip in the search bar, it's a new tool for Windows 7 that is better than prt scr


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


honda guy whats the highest you have managed to get into windows at?


Havent really tried untill I saw you have top spot..lol
So far its been the 4.140 Dual Core, Quad core its been 4.128, just been working on my cooling, for this chip, since we all know these chips like to be cool....

I will try and see if I can hit alittle higher next time,next couple of days or so,
I should be able to hit at least 4.2 going into windows, time will tell


----------



## Luslero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Havent really tried untill I saw you have top spot..lol
So far its been the 4.140 Dual Core, Quad core its been 4.128, just been working on my cooling, for this chip, since we all know these chips like to be cool....

I will try and see if I can hit alittle higher next time,next couple of days or so,
I should be able to hit at least 4.2 going into windows, time will tell


yep this chips likes to be as cold as posible, and my big ty is just not good enough









you guys think that i feel a difference if i change my big ty for a CM V8?


----------



## [email protected]'D

v8's suck big time look into a true, prolimatech megahalems something long the lines of them


----------



## Luslero

here in chile i only can get sunbeam CCF or Coolermaster V8 x_x

i found this comparision









http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2386&page=4

and according to this the v8 doesnt sux xD


----------



## vnv727

The V8 got a number of good reviews, the 3dgame guy liked it.... that man has the craziest way of speaking though.

Here is another fairly positive conclusion:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_v8/5.htm


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*


Already posted this in another thread, but seeing as this is the proper thread for it.....


You've been added to the list now









Btw, don't forget to fill out your system specs in the usercp.

Also, what cooler are you using?


----------



## Luslero

btw im not on the list D:!

Clock speed: 40
FSB x Multi: 200*20
Vcore: 1.5
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: 2000
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
Cooling method: air

is not stable is just max oc ^^


----------



## vnv727

What is you best *stable* oc? I'll post that on.


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


What is you best *stable* oc? I'll post that on.


mmm dont know man xD, let me see ^^


----------



## DaBomb6969

Here's the deal. I'm totally new at this. Just go a brand new set up built it all myself. First build too. Anyways. 
Gigabyte 790XT-UDP4. Phenom II X2 550 AM3, 2x2GB Corsair DDR3 Ram, Powercolor 4870 1GB GDRR5. 
Finally got an OCZ Gladiator Max. Managed to unlock all 4 cores and run it at 3.62 on 1.42v.

Problem is I lose temperature when I unlock the cores. What is a safe temp and what kind of temp increase can I assume when switching from dual core to 4 cores?

To be honest I have 0 idea of what I'm doing. I have read a lot but if someone could give some concise exact information that would be great. eg, safe volts on all hardware, safe temps, suggested settings?

Once again sorry to jump in on this, any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Luslero

first, you can read the temp of the cpu, for example with everest (what you cant read is the core temps )

second, your oc is ok and safe voltage but you have to test stability, my prefer stress program is prime95

cya ^^


----------



## vnv727

Yeah, do not go over 1.55v (amd says), but honestly unless you have watercooling dont go past 1.45v max.

You can still view temps when unlocked, but not each individual core. Use everest to get your cpu temp.

I've personally found, on my chip, that the dif between everest and cpuid hardware monitor and pc wizard when in dual core is min. 4C and up to 8c higher.

So, find what your dif is with everest in dual core to a few other programs to get a baseline on temps. Then when in quad you can have a decent guesstimate using everest.


----------



## vnv727

Don't forget to fill out your system specs in you user cp.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## McTw1st

4GHz Stable 5passes intel burn test, just testing diffrent voltages before i go n push on further









i will run on 4250 wich is my current goal
STABLE! is what im aiming for and yes ON AIR


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Yeah, do not go over 1.55v (amd says), but honestly unless you have watercooling dont go past 1.45v max.

You can still view temps when unlocked, but not each individual core. Use everest to get your cpu temp.

I've personally found, on my chip, that the dif between everest and cpuid hardware monitor and pc wizard when in dual core is min. 4C and up to 8c higher.

So, find what your dif is with everest in dual core to a few other programs to get a baseline on temps. Then when in quad you can have a decent guesstimate using everest.


I think he can safely go to 1.5v on air (maybe a little higher) as long as he can monitor temps.... my mobo starts me at 1.408v and i've been to 1.5v on my last cpu 7750BE and this one i did for a while and temps never got over 45c under full load...


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Use bios F4i



Thanks Hondaguy, I did flash it to f4i and until not able to unlock the cores. I guess I have one of the ones that is not unlockable. The good side is that I can overclock this baby to 3.8 on stock cooling.


----------



## DaBomb6969

Well, I updated some of my info. I just flashed the BIOS to F5C and i gotta tweak the settings again. Will post with as much information as I can then will ask for suggestions. Thanks for the help. I will keep you posted.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja*


Thanks Hondaguy, I did flash it to f4i and until not able to unlock the cores. I guess I have one of the ones that is not unlockable. The good side is that I can overclock this baby to 3.8 on stock cooling.


What did you do in the bios, in order to try and unlock your 550?


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
I think he can safely go to 1.5v on air (maybe a little higher) as long as he can monitor temps.... my mobo starts me at 1.408v and i've been to 1.5v on my last cpu 7750BE and this one i did for a while and temps never got over 45c under full load...

Sure, but I wanted to promote a bit more caution because he said he was brand new to this.

Just keep an eye on your temps with everest and DON'T go past 1.55v and you should be safe(ish).


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
4GHz Stable 5passes intel burn test, just testing diffrent voltages before i go n push on further

i will run on 4250 wich is my current goal
STABLE! is what im aiming for and yes ON AIR

You are already on the list with higher oc, but I'll post up any ones higher than your current one on the list.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Sure, but I wanted to promote a bit more caution because he said he was brand new to this.

Just keep an eye on your temps with everest and DON'T go past 1.55v and you should be safe(ish).


Good thinkin'!


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


You are already on the list with higher oc, but I'll post up any ones higher than your current one on the list.


i know, as i said testing diffrent voltages for maximum overclock, Managed to boot in to windows on 4.218 and OFCOURSE when i was about to hit Verify and send i got BSOD.... il keep pushing I WILL HAVE A 4.2 Validation no matter what, even if i fry this damn cpu I WILL HAVE IT


----------



## vnv727

you've got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell... err oc'ing


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


What did you do in the bios, in order to try and unlock your 550?


I read from majority of the posting that you change ACC to Hybrid and set it to Auto. Everytime I did that, it will start to update and then after the restart, it will just die and it won't turn on until I use the jumper to revive the pc.


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


you've got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell... Err oc'ing


:d:d:d


----------



## NeoAnderson

First OC Steps..3851Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=641690

WHen i first started the changes it put my 4 cores back to 2 ??
But back again with 4 now, and this seems stable, temps are good, havent run a few hours of Prime yet so will get back...


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja* 
I read from majority of the posting that you change ACC to Hybrid and set it to Auto. Everytime I did that, it will start to update and then after the restart, it will just die and it won't turn on until I use the jumper to revive the pc.

Your doing it right, just to bad after ECC updates and it shuts down on you, that it dosent boot back up for you, Try Bios *F4* I see some people are able to unlock there 550 with this bios.

You wouldnt happen to know the batch number of your 550? batch number is on the CPU itself second line on CPU... Your only able to see the number before you put the cpu cooler on, once its on then there are no programs that will help you get this number......But try BIOS F4 first and try unlocking your 550 again and let me know..

HondaGuy


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Your doing it right, just to bad after ECC updates and it shuts down on you, that it dosent boot back up for you, Try Bios *F4* I see some people are able to unlock there 550 with this bios.

You wouldnt happen to know the batch number of your 550? batch number is on the CPU itself second line on CPU... Your only able to see the number before you put the cpu cooler on, once its on then there are no programs that will help you get this number......But try BIOS F4 first and try unlocking your 550 again and let me know..

HondaGuy









Try F4, F4G and now the F4i, same results on all.


----------



## Maarten150

Hey hondaguy i have the same prob and i have a MA790XT-UD4P
im running on f5 bios and still no unlocked core not even one it just dies on my when the ecc updates and then he wont reboot

but managed to get a good clock of 4014Mhz
211 x 19
core @ 1.55V
Ht link @ 2110
Mem @ 1688

looking forward to youre reply
and how can i add a photo ?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
Hey hondaguy i have the same prob and i have a MA790XT-UD4P
im running on f5 bios and still no unlocked core not even one it just dies on my when the ecc updates and then he wont reboot

but managed to get a good clock of 4014Mhz
211 x 19
core @ 1.55V
Ht link @ 2110
Mem @ 1688

looking forward to youre reply
and how can i add a photo ?

Use F4 BIOS, for that mobo, try that one and get back to me

Hybrid Mode is set and ACC on AUTO .
Set the (NBvid to .+100 )for Stock use Up to 3400mhz
ADD more NBvid when you Overclock past 3400mmz
Usually +.200 for above 3600mhz with 2400nb.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja* 







Try F4, F4G and now the F4i, same results on all.










keeping with F4 bios set ACC to +2 on all cores... might need some more juice to the cpu

Others have gotten there 550 unlocked witht hat same mobo and using F4,,, Could be your batch number on the 550.....

Hi guys got my new motherboard today and it unlocked

ACC - Hybrid/Auto (-2 all cores)

*0924EPMW* GA-MA790XT-UD4P - F4 - success

EDIT: I see others have been able to unlock there 550 also with Beta bios for MA790XT-UD4P, bios F4g
Here is that bios: http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...S&FileID=14617

It all comes down to the chip


----------



## Maarten150

hey honda still no unluck even with f4 bios and eveyvoltage higher

ill prob have a cpu with 2 dead cores but i still find it strange why the board wont reboot :s







a well still have a nice x2 cpu

iff you still have advice I'm prepared to listen


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


hey honda still no unluck even with f4 bios and eveyvoltage higher

ill prob have a cpu with 2 dead cores but i still find it strange why the board wont reboot :s







a well still have a nice x2 cpu

iff you still have advice I'm prepared to listen










You wouldnt happen to know your batch number on the CPU?? Where did you get the 550?

Just installed EasyTune 6.......I have a Kuma..LOL


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You wouldnt happen to know your batch number on the CPU?? Where did you get the 550?

Just installed EasyTune 6.......I have a Kuma..LOL


Is it possible to see that batch number on the box? What does a typical batch number read like?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Is it possible to see that batch number on the box? What does a typical batch number read like?


No sorry that batch number is not on the box, only on the CPU itself... the number you are looking for is the second line, there are only 3 lines on the cpu. You would have to take off your cpu cooler to get at it, then repaste and set the cpu cooler

With your 550 should be something like this on the second line.....*0921APAW* this is my batch number. I find for the 3rd line would start something like 90012, the lower the number also the better overclock. closer to the 90000 is what your looking for....

Like this: off topic here is my 955 chip with lower number on the 3rd line(last 5 numbers you are looking for) I was able to OC the NB to just over 3000Mhz....


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


No sorry that batch number is not on the box, only on the CPU itself... the number you are looking for is the second line, there are only 3 lines on the cpu. You would have to take off your cpu cooler to get at it, then repaste and set the cpu cooler

With your 550 should be something like this on the second line.....*0921APAW* this is my batch number


Darn. Should've written it down before I put it on.


----------



## Maarten150

HDZ550WFK2GI
CACYCAC0920GPMW
9273998E90218

is all what is on my cpu
First line first

and i also have a kuma


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


HDZ550WFK2GI
CACYCAC0920GPMW
9273998E90218

is all what is on my cpu
First line first

and i also have a kuma










Hate to say it but not alot of people have that CPU batch number are able to unlock there 550.....

*[ 0920GPMW ]*
0920GPMW - DonBanana - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P 1.20 - Success - 
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail - 
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail - 
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail - 
0920GPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - Chhanga - Biostar 790GX A3+ - 78DAA616 - Success -


----------



## Maarten150

oh well thats just though luck







ill buy a x4 orso or will wait untill I new cpu comes out ..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just installed EasyTune 6.......I have a Kuma..LOL


HondaGuy, is that the same 550BE you've always had or totally different one?

Remember guys as HondaGuy mentioned it all comes down to the CPU. Don't assume your brand new 550BE is going to unlock 100% of the time. There was a reason why *some* had two disabled cores









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


oh well thats just though luck







ill buy a x4 orso or will wait untill I new cpu comes out ..


Now you know what to look for in the 550 chip and if you are able to buy the 550 at a store where you are able to see the chip and look for the right batch number. but its a gamble, looks like batch number *0922* are more likely to unlock. its a risk..... What to do...

0922APMW - MacClipper - 790GX XE - ?? - Success - 
0922APMW - Daveburt714 - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4G - Success - 
0922APMW - nguyenquochuy - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0922APMW - lamby_splendid - dfi790fxb m2rsh - 0310 - Success - 
0922APMW - Lucky_n00b - ASRock M3A790GXH/128 - ?? - Success - 
0922APMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - jameskelsey - GA MA790X UD4P - F5 - Success -
0922APMW - Team Vernia - GA MA770T UD3P - F2c - Success - 
0922APMW - namegt - DFI 790FXB - ?? - Success -
0922APMW - FrOzE - MSi 790FX GD70 - 1.4b4 - Success - 
0922APMW - KayDat - GA MA790GP UD4H - F3a - Success - 
0922APMW - bjt007 - Gigabyte 790X-UD4P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - asap - Biostar TA790GX 128M - Bios Jan 09 - Success - 
0922APMW - Maregg - MA770T UD3P - ?? - Success -
0922APMW - PowerSlide - Asus M4A78T-E - 1503 - Success -

*ThInk*: its the same 550 Ive had for awhile now, just downloaded the easytune6 from gigabyte site just now.....CPUZ& Everest is reading it right.....darn software cant trust it..


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


No sorry that batch number is not on the box, only on the CPU itself... the number you are looking for is the second line, there are only 3 lines on the cpu. You would have to take off your cpu cooler to get at it, then repaste and set the cpu cooler

With your 550 should be something like this on the second line.....*0921APAW* this is my batch number. I find for the 3rd line would start something like 90012, the lower the number also the better overclock. closer to the 90000 is what your looking for....

Like this: off topic here is my 955 chip with lower number on the 3rd line(last 5 numbers you are looking for) I was able to OC the NB to just over 3000Mhz....







how much is your CPU-NB core? I know, CPUs are diferent in producty stepings (my is 0911), but i tried only 2850MHz with +0.325V at CPU-NB....


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


keeping with F4 bios set ACC to +2 on all cores... might need some more juice to the cpu

Others have gotten there 550 unlocked witht hat same mobo and using F4,,, Could be your batch number on the 550.....

Hi guys got my new motherboard today and it unlocked

ACC - Hybrid/Auto (-2 all cores)

*0924EPMW* GA-MA790XT-UD4P - F4 - success

EDIT: I see others have been able to unlock there 550 also with Beta bios for MA790XT-UD4P, bios F4g
Here is that bios: http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...S&FileID=14617

It all comes down to the chip


Actually thats the bios version I am running now. I'll take a look at the batch # when I get home. I thought it was my motherboard and was going to buying a cheaper board to test. I'll let you know later tonight. Thanks.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
how much is your CPU-NB core? I know, CPUs are diferent in producty stepings (my is 0911), but i tried only 2850MHz with +0.325V at CPU-NB....

That was on my M4A79, my NB volts were @ 1.45 in bios, CPU-NB was +.275


----------



## hellfire91

Well i finally got my 550 to 4Ghz although I'm still having some stability problems. Any suggestions on how to make it stable would be greatly appreciated!

Settings are as follows:

Clock Speed: 4018
FSB/Multi: 200.9x20
Vcore: 1.45
RAM: 800Mhz
NB: 2400
HT: 2400
MB: Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2

and heres some extra info for anyone who wants to try and solve my stability problems

CPU NB Vid: +.100
RAM voltage: 1.640 (OCZ Gold Rated for 1.65v)

oh and







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=642134


----------



## HondaGuy

hellfire91: You need some more volts on the NB...also could use some more volts to the CPU

Set the (NBvid to .+100 )for Stock use Up to 3400mhz 
ADD more NBvid when you Overclock past 3400mmz 
Usually +.200 for above 3600mhz with 2400nb.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja* 







Try F4, F4G and now the F4i, same results on all.









I've used F2c with great results, but I don't know if it works with that mobo.


----------



## vnv727

Out of curiousity guys I ran 3dmark 06 for the first time and *just did the cpu* and got a score of 5447 and was wondering if that's inline with other guys with unlocked and oc'ed 550's.


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Out of curiousity guys I ran 3dmark 06 for the first time and *just did the cpu* and got a score of 5447 and was wondering if that's inline with other guys with unlocked and oc'ed 550's.


Yeah, anything over 5000 is good for an AMD x4 core.....

On a different matter, can someone tell me what is a recommended temperature (Max) for a unlocked 550?...

Running Prime95 on my 550 @3.7ghz, 1.45v.....its maxing out @58c, im using an Akasa air cooler.

Is this too hot, or should i not worry about it, seeing as Prime95 is about the only thing that will get it upto these temps....

It seems perfectly stable.....but if im doing damage at those temps without realising, i will drop it to 3.5Ghz, 1.40v, which maxes out at 55c.....

For the sake of an extra 200mhz, which would make no real difference in apps and games, id rather not risk it..

What do you guys think.....


----------



## vnv727

It's a little warmer than some recommend, I'd probably drop it a little for a wider margin of safety. You should be okay though.

Don't forget to fill out your system specs in the User CP


----------



## SirLanceEm

Hey guys an i join the club?? i did a very mild oc just to break her in but she is running fine at 3.4 on stock voltages 33c idle 42c load 45c max load


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*


Running Prime95 on my 550 @3.7ghz, 1.45v.....its maxing out @58c, im using an Akasa air cooler.


Bagpuss, that does seem a bit high. What type of cooling setup are you running in your case? Poor case airflow and wire management can be the cause of higher than normal temperatures.

Good luck


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirLanceEm*


Hey guys an i join the club?? i did a very mild oc just to break her in but she is running fine at 3.4 on stock voltages 33c idle 42c load 45c max load


Hi, if you post the following I'll add you to the list:

"If submitting an overclock, please include the following (this order would help too for organization):
Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed
NB speed
HT Link
Motherboard
Cooling method
CPU-Z validation would also be nice." - Dopamin3


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Bagpuss, that does seem a bit high. What type of cooling setup are you running in your case? Poor case airflow and wire management can be the cause of higher than normal temperatures.

Good luck


Yeah, i have to say im not happy about it......when i was running my 550 as a dual core @3.8Ghz, 1.42v, the temp NEVER went above 45c during a Prime95 stress test.

Maybe my Akasa 876 cooler, simply isnt upto the job on a quad core....

Im gonna drop it down to stock for now, and open up the case tommorrow and maybe reseat the cooler and apply a fresh layer of Artic cooling silver compound....


----------



## thlnk3r

Bagpuss, what is your cable management setup like? Can you include some pictures? Sorry to keep asking...you haven't mentioned anything about it yet


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Bagpuss, what is your cable management setup like? Can you include some pictures? Sorry to keep asking...you haven't mentioned anything about it yet










As far as i was concerned it was fine, i dont have a crowded case, a modular power supply, so only the cables that need to be in there are.

And as i said, 45c max when @3.8Ghz dual core, never seemed to indicate a problem...

A 13c jump for just going to quad core does seem excessive.....maybe i just have a hot running chip...









Cant post pics, no camera to hand.....i'll try and remedy that...


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja* 
Actually thats the bios version I am running now. I'll take a look at the batch # when I get home. I thought it was my motherboard and was going to buying a cheaper board to test. I'll let you know later tonight. Thanks.

Here is my batch number and the row below it.

0923APMW
90195 - The last 5 digit


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bagpuss* 
A 13c jump for just going to quad core does seem excessive.....maybe i just have a hot running chip...









Bagpuss, your cooler may not be perfectly flat as well. A surface that is concave/convex or has scratches/dings can cause poor cooling. The IHS if not perfectly flat can also cause abnormally high temperatures. You could lap both surfaces if you wanted to. I always saw a great results from doing this. You're pretty much throwing away the warranty if you lap the processor though. Here is the guide that I followed when I started lapping: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html.

Good luck


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja*


Here is my batch number and the row below it.

0923APMW
90195 - The last 5 digit


OK, I give up.

I just try the following BIOS with NB voltage increase as well and all no luck. Had to re seat the jumper over 20+ times.









F4
F4G
F4i
F5C

I'll get a new mobo that everyone else has and then probably go from there.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja*


OK, I give up.

I just try the following BIOS with NB voltage increase as well and all no luck. Had to re seat the jumper over 20+ times.









F4
F4G
F4i
F5C

I'll get a new mobo that everyone else has and then probably go from there.


I wouldnt get a new mobo there are lots of people that are able to get the 550 unlocked with that mobo... its your CPU, should sell it and get another from a local PC store where you can see the batch numbers.....


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Hey Hondaguy,

Thanks for your assistance. As for the batch # and the success on upgrading, can you let me know where you get those info from? I'll see if I can print out the list and bring it with me to the store and try my luck.


----------



## Maarten150

(l) hondaguy for youre good advice but does anyone know when a new am3 cpu is coming out something like a i7 or







i9







from intel ?

or maybe im asking to much


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
(l) hondaguy for youre good advice but does anyone know when a new am3 cpu is coming out something like a i7 or







i9







from intel ?

or maybe im asking to much

965 should be out soon. But as far as I know, AMD doesn't have plans to implement Hyperthreading to be similar to i7


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja* 
Hey Hondaguy,

Thanks for your assistance. As for the batch # and the success on upgrading, can you let me know where you get those info from? I'll see if I can print out the list and bring it with me to the store and try my luck.


*[ 0925APMW ]*
0925APMW - Cele303 - Asrock A780GMH/128M - P1.10 - Success -

*[ 0924BPMW ]*
0924BPMW - Tom128 - M3A79-T Deluxe - 0300 Mod - Fail -
0924BPMW - EvilBlitz - Asus M3A78-T - 0023 - Fail -
0924BPMW - Rezag1000 - Gigabyte 790X-UD4P - F5 - Success -

*[ 0924FPMW ]*
0924FPMW on my Asus M3A79-T deluxe Bios 0803, 0905 - Fail -
0924FPMW - karmakorrupt - A780GMH/128M - ?? - Success -

*0924EPMW*
0924EPMW - VIP3R - DFI 790FXB m3h5 - 0402 - Success -
0924EPMW - Anarki - Biostar TA790GX XE - ?? - Fail -
0924EPMW - chippy - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success -
0924EPMW - oaks191 - GA-MA770-US3 - FB - Success -

*[ 0923APMW ]*
0923APMW - MacClipper - 790GX XE - ?? - TRI Core Success -
0923APMW - lilblueninja - GA MA790XTUD4P - F4 / F4G F4i / F5C - FAILED

*[ 0923EPMW ]*
0923EPMW - BrokenWall - MA790X-UD4P - F5a - Success -

*[ 0922CPMW ]*
0922CPMW - under18 - Biostar TA790gx 128mb - 13/1/09 - Success -
0922CPMW - [xc] flat-four - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success -
0922CPMW - xixo_12 - Biostar TA790GX3 A2+ - Mod Bios (RH) - Success -

*[ 0922APMW ]*
0922APMW - MacClipper - 790GX XE - ?? - Success -
0922APMW - Daveburt714 - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4G - Success -
0922APMW - nguyenquochuy - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P1.20 - Success -
0922APMW - lamby_splendid - dfi790fxb m2rsh - 0310 - Success -
0922APMW - Lucky_n00b - ASRock M3A790GXH/128 - ?? - Success -
0922APMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5 - Success -
0922APMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5 - Success -
0922APMW - jameskelsey - GA MA790X UD4P - F5 - Success -
0922APMW - Team Vernia - GA MA770T UD3P - F2c - Success -
0922APMW - namegt - DFI 790FXB - ?? - Success - Link
0922APMW - FrOzE - MSi 790FX GD70 - 1.4b4 - Success -
0922APMW - KayDat - GA MA790GP UD4H - F3a - Success -
0922APMW - bjt007 - Gigabyte 790X-UD4P - F5 - Success -
0922APMW - asap - Biostar TA790GX 128M - Bios Jan 09 - Success -
0922APMW - Maregg - MA770T UD3P - ?? - Success -
0922APMW - PowerSlide - Asus M4A78T-E - 1503 - Success -

*[ 0921APAW ]*
0921APAW - gOtVoltage - MA790X UD4P - F5A - Success -
0921APAW - HondaGuy - M4A79 - 1062 - Success -
0921APAW - Balb0wa - MA790FXT UD5P - F3K - Success -
0921APAW - MrAMD_Fan - ASUS M4N78 Pro - 0902 - Success

*[ 0921FPMW ]*
0921FPMW - oc550be - MSI 770 C45 - 7599131M, 75990519, A7599AMS - Fail -
0921FPMW - thatdude90210 - ASRock A780GMH/128M - 1.20 - Fail -

*[ 0921APMW ]*
0921APMW - Jerry Rob - GA MA790X UD5P - F5a - Fail -
0921APMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success -
0921APMW - luismenendez - biostar TA790GX 128M - January bios - Success -

*[ 0921APBW ]*
0921APBW - charged3800z24 - M4A79T-E - Bios: 1604 - Success -
0921APBW - charged3800z24 - MA790FXT UD5P- F3K - Success -
0921APBW - Davidw8818 - GA MA790X UD4P - F5 - Success -
0921APBW - cdawall - Asus Crosshair III - BIOS 503 - Fail -
0921APBW - JPM804 - MA790XT UD4P- F4G - Success -
0921APBW - 00Bishop - Gigabyte MA790FXT UD5P - F3k - Success -

*[ 0920GPMW ]*
0920GPMW - DonBanana - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P 1.20 - Success -
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - Chhanga - Biostar 790GX A3+ - 78DAA616 - Success -

*[ 0919EPMW ]*
0919EPMW - Balb0wa - MA790FXT UD5P- F3K - Fail -
0919EPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail -
0919EPMW - Radiant- - Jetway HA07 Ultra - HA07UA06 - Success -
0919EPMW - Radiant- - Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H - F3H - Success -
0919EPMW - Partizan - Asus M4A78T-E - 1402 - Success -
0919EPMW - Dopamin3 - DFI LP DK 790FX M3H5 - 0402 - Success -
0919EPMW - Anarki - Biostar TA790GX XE - ?? - Fail - Link
0919EPMW - mrgerbik - Asus M4A78T E - 1503 BIOS - Success -
0919EPMW - flau - 790X UD4P - F4G - Success - Link
0919EPMW - mariol90 - GA-MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success -
0919EPMW - gamesaregood - GA-MA790X-UD4P - F5 - Success -
0919EPMW - leonardo_hr - A780GXH/128M - 1.20 - Success -
0919EPMW - peapod - ASUS M4A78-E - ?? - Fail -

*[ 0918BPMW ]*
0918BPMW - HellSpawn - Gigabyte MA790X UD4 - F3 - Success -
0918BPMW - Balb0wa - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P - F3K - Success -
0918BPMW - richierich - Biostar TA790GX - ?? - Success -
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success -
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success -
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success -
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success -
0918BPMW- jackdno7 - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success -

*[ 0915FPMW ]*
0915FPMW - __adil__ - Gigabyte MA790FXT UD5P - F3K - Fail -
0915FPMW - Cele303 - DFI 790FXB-M2RSH - 2901 - Fail -
0915FPMW - Cele303 - Asrock AOD790GX/128M - P1.50 - Fail -
0915FPMW - punk_zappa - BIOSTAR 790GX 128M - Jan 2009 BIOS - Success -


----------



## LiLBlueNinja

Thanks HondaGuy.

I guess instead of unlocking 2 cores, I'll see if I can unlock at least one core. lol.
you can add my name to the list.

0923APMW - lilblueninja - GA MA790XTUD4P - F4 / F4G F4i / F5C - FAILED


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLBlueNinja*


Thanks HondaGuy.

I guess instead of unlocking 2 cores, I'll see if I can unlock at least one core. lol.
you can add my name to the list.

0923APMW - lilblueninja - GA MA790XTUD4P - F4 / F4G F4i / F5C - FAILED











If you succeed in unlocking one core, please let me know. I've tried extensively and can't get it to work (I don't think that mine will work, but I more would just like to know how you did it).

EDIT. I see you have a different board (duh) so your BIOS might be nice and let you have the option of turning off core(s)







.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Here is my info:
0921APAW - MrAMD_Fan - ASUS M4N78 Pro - 0902 - Success


----------



## Luslero

ufff finally after days of testing xD i get a decent result

Clock speed: 3900
FSB x Multi: 19.5*200
Vcore: 1.456
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: 2000
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
Cooling method: Air







the temps are worring me







i think ill buy the v8 is like the best you can get in this corner of the world T_T

btw i coulndt get 4ghz even with 1.55 D:!


----------



## vnv727

Congrats, I'll put you on the list right now.


----------



## vnv727

Update: Made it up to 3.792. Think I may have found out how to increase other voltages and get it stable at higher clocks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luslero* 
ufff finally after days of testing xD i get a decent result

Clock speed: 3900
FSB x Multi: 19.5*200
Vcore: 1.456
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: 2000
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
Cooling method: Air

Luslero, congrats on a job well done









Gotta love the high overclocks that are below 1.5volts!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

So, is this ever going to be an official club?

Hahaha.


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


ufff finally after days of testing xD i get a decent result

Clock speed: 3900
FSB x Multi: 19.5*200
Vcore: 1.456
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: 2000
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790x-ud4p
Cooling method: Air

Pictures.....

the temps are worring me







i think ill buy the v8 is like the best you can get in this corner of the world T_T

btw i coulndt get 4ghz even with 1.55 D:!


nice, but see if u can get the Scythe Mugen 2 instead







sure its not as flashy as the v8 but it outpreforms it







neck to neck with the TRUE


----------



## Maarten150

I have a arctic cooler freezer 64 pro its like 20€ orso and 19$ orso and i dont know iff it outperforms a scythe mugen 2 but i can tell that with stock clock and voltage a prime 95 ( the one with max heat and so ( the middle one)) it wont go higher then 32Â° so i think that that is very good ? not ?


----------



## Maarten150

this is my clock that i could get stable ( i hope the attach works xD )


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
this is my clock that i could get stable ( i hope the attach works xD )

nice


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
this is my clock that i could get stable ( i hope the attach works xD )

nice oc, n grats on breakin the 4ghz barrier









anyone dare to challenge me to reach 4.5 on a suicide run on air? tsk tsk









OT: Thx for avatar foxy


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


this is my clock that i could get stable ( i hope the attach works xD )


1.55v is a little high.... you might be ok, tho'.. just be careful.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


nice oc, n grats on breakin the 4ghz barrier









anyone dare to challenge me to reach 4.5 on a suicide run on air? tsk tsk









OT: Thx for avatar foxy











I'll try it, but it's not going to happen tbh......and np


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I'll try it, but it's not going to happen tbh......and np










You won't know that til you try!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


nice oc, n grats on breakin the 4ghz barrier









anyone dare to challenge me to reach 4.5 on a suicide run on air? tsk tsk









OT: Thx for avatar foxy










Lets see what you get first. give us something to shoot for


----------



## [email protected]'D

haha, plus i'm on water not air soo that would be cheating, and besides- the point is max I can even boot into windows is around <4.3, 4.5 on air I recon is impossible, for them overclocks I personally recon DICE or LN would be needed


----------



## Maarten150

Update from me because 1.55V was a bit high :d

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643749


----------



## kurt1288

I changed the NB and HT speeds from 2000 to 2200, if you wana make those changes.


----------



## Maarten150

Clock speed : 4095.13Mhz
FSB x Multi : 227.51 x 18
Vcore : 1.408V
RAM speed : 910Mhz
NB speed : 2275.07
HT Link : 2275.07
Motherboard : Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Cooling method : Air Arctic freezer 64 Pro

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643749


----------



## Luslero

yuuuujuuuu im on the list







!

tonight ill try 4-4.2ghz on 2 cores

^^


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


Clock speed : 4095.13Mhz
FSB x Multi : 227.51 x 18
Vcore : 1.408V
RAM speed : 910Mhz
NB speed : 2275.07
HT Link : 2275.07
Motherboard : Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Cooling method : Air Arctic freezer 64 Pro

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643749


910 MHz (1:4) @ 11-11-11-30???

Why?


----------



## Maarten150

is ddr3 1600 Dominator and why i actually dont know he set its auto so high :s

what do you suggest ?


----------



## flowtek

would like to be on the list









*Clock speed* 3700
*FSB x Multi* 200x18.5
*Vcore* 1.41v [1.39v stressed]
*RAM speed* 1066
*NB speed* 2400
*HT Link* 2200
*Motherboard* Biostar TA790GX 128M
*Cooling method* Air [Vendetta 2]



















dram voltage 1.97v, nbv & ht at stock (both 1.2v).. i dont see any option to change cpu-nb volt with this board









flo


----------



## Radiopools

Well I'm stable @ 3.7 now (9 hours of P95).

I just tried to boot into windows at 3.8 . It booted fine, but the second I clicked "Ok" in Prime 95 my system rebooted. Now I think I need to start messing with voltages, as I'm running the board completely stock other than the bumped-up multiplier.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiopools*


Well I'm stable @ 3.7 now (9 hours of P95).

I just tried to boot into windows at 3.8 . It booted fine, but the second I clicked "Ok" in Prime 95 my system rebooted. Now I think I need to start messing with voltages, as I'm running the board completely stock other than the bumped-up multiplier.


Put some more volts to the NB, it will help to make it more stable... try 1.2 volts


----------



## sarngate

Well you may or may not have read about my ridiculous lack of luck a few days ago, as i got another 550 which will not unlock (or at least not with what i have tried) so i am just back to overclocking 2 cores.

I am really experiencing the idea that every Processor is different now though; while my original 550 was an easy Multi and Voltage overclock straight to 4.0Ghz, this one is struggling for stability at 3.9 even with volts at 1.5.

This chip will be my first complete overclock, in so much as i will actually use the RAM, FSB and Multi to get the most performance i can. So far i am here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644382

I'm pretty pleased with the 1567Mhz on the RAM, especially as i haven't had to sacrifice the timings to much (gone from 6-6-6-20 to 7-7-7-20.)


----------



## Fitzbane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*


Well you may or may not have read about my ridiculous lack of luck a few days ago, as i got another 550 which will not unlock (or at least not with what i have tried) so i am just back to overclocking 2 cores.

I am really experiencing the idea that every Processor is different now though; while my original 550 was an easy Multi and Voltage overclock straight to 4.0Ghz, this one is struggling for stability at 3.9 even with volts at 1.5.


I'm in the same boat overclocking-wise. 3.9 is doable with 1.5V...kinda.

I have the unlock though, so I'm not complaining.









I should try for 3.8ghz quad, but I guess I am just content with 3.6


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*


I'm pretty pleased with the 1567Mhz on the RAM, especially as i haven't had to sacrifice the timings to much (gone from 6-6-6-20 to 7-7-7-20.)


What RAM is that?


----------



## sarngate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


What RAM is that?


OCZ Reaper, it's great stuff.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Not the first time I've heard that... Think I might sell my G.Skill and pick up a kit.


----------



## hellfire91

Ive got a quick question, could someone explain the difference between CPU NB vid and northbridge voltage?

and when i change my ht speed do i need to change the southbridge/ht voltage as well?

thanks!


----------



## sarngate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Not the first time I've heard that... Think I might sell my G.Skill and pick up a kit.

Yeah i would recommend it, it seems that the heatpipe does actually have an effect on temps and therefore the available overclock.

Before i started overclocking the CPU i set the RAM to 1666Mhz with the slightly looser timings and it went 10 minutes in Prime without any errors.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
Well you may or may not have read about my ridiculous lack of luck a few days ago, as i got another 550 which will not unlock (or at least not with what i have tried) so i am just back to overclocking 2 cores.

I am really experiencing the idea that every Processor is different now though; while my original 550 was an easy Multi and Voltage overclock straight to 4.0Ghz, this one is struggling for stability at 3.9 even with volts at 1.5.

This chip will be my first complete overclock, in so much as i will actually use the RAM, FSB and Multi to get the most performance i can. So far i am here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644382

I'm pretty pleased with the 1567Mhz on the RAM, especially as i haven't had to sacrifice the timings to much (gone from 6-6-6-20 to 7-7-7-20.)

Yes, every chip is completely different.

Did you get either one of your x2 550s to run 1600mhz ram stable?


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Korak, have you had a chance to run any stability tests at 3.9Ghz yet? Before pushing any further I'd verify stability first. That is just my opinion. If you pass at 3.9Ghz you'll have a nice baseline to work off of.


Hello thInk3r... well its seems like whats the weather outside, and that affects. When it was lil bit cooler, then I had my 3.9GHz on, 3-4 times running 3dMark in a row, gaming and so on. No problems at all. But when weather comes hot like now, then easier to crash.

Thou Im really happy about this 550. Heh, but something that wanna buy new mobo now also, cos looking that 790chipset what you guys have and hoping if could get 4 cores.

I had 2 months AMD x2 Athlon 7750 BE. Huge change only with processor.

7750BE (3.2GHz OC) + GPU overclocked to "end" 12.991 marks on 06
550 BE (stock 3.1GHz) + GPU on normal settings 13.200 marks on 06
(now record is 15.991 marks)
Is that only teasing and pissing me off? 9 points missing LOL


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellfire91*


Ive got a quick question, could someone explain the difference between CPU NB vid and northbridge voltage?


hHellfire91, from what I understand _CPU NB Vid _is the voltage control for the "NB Frequency". So obviously when that frequency goes up you also should raise the cpu nb vid (voltage). _Northbridge Voltage_ I'm assuming is the voltage control for the chipset (motherboard). If you decide to start raising the reference clock speed then you may also have to increase the "northbridge voltage".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellfire91*


when i change my ht speed do i need to change the southbridge/ht voltage as well?


I'd play with the frequency first before raising the voltage. If you think you ran into instability issues then give it a small bump and see if that helps with stability.

Good luck


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
this is my clock that i could get stable ( i hope the attach works xD )

You are now on the list, congrats on the kickarse oc


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
I changed the NB and HT speeds from 2000 to 2200, if you wana make those changes.

done


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
would like to be on the list









*Clock speed* 3700
*FSB x Multi* 200x18.5
*Vcore* 1.41v [1.39v stressed]
*RAM speed* 1066
*NB speed* 2400
*HT Link* 2200
*Motherboard* Biostar TA790GX 128M
*Cooling method* Air [Vendetta 2]

dram voltage 1.97v, nbv & ht at stock (both 1.2v).. i dont see any option to change cpu-nb volt with this board









flo

On the list now


----------



## Dopamin3

I haven't done a stability test yet, but I'm pretty sure this is stable, I'll update it later when it is. But damn this board can push the FSB like nothing. I went from 200 to 267 with one try, not increasing any voltages either.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644718









I love not getting validated too


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
On the list now









thx for the update









flo


----------



## vnv727

Sarngate updated...

If I made any mistakes let me know... have a few shots of vodka in me and I'm feelin' fantastic


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
thx for the update









flo

np mate glad to help dopamin and you all out when I can


----------



## vnv727

Wahoo 100 posts!!


----------



## Maarten150

haha vnv Gratzzz









Euhm im not a qaud core =( i have 2 broken cores but thnx that you put me on the qaud list


----------



## Chrono Detector

Hey vnv727, on my name it says the cooling I'm using is a Coolermaster HAF 922. That is the case I'm using. The CPU cooling I'm actually using is a Noctua NH-U12P. Can you please fix that? Thanks. Don't want to confuse people with that.


----------



## [email protected]'D

McTw1st any sign of that suicide run yet?


----------



## Maarten150

Prob blew cpu up and wont be seen ever again


----------



## [email protected]'D

haha


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Hey vnv727, on my name it says the cooling I'm using is a Coolermaster HAF 922. That is the case I'm using. The CPU cooling I'm actually using is a Noctua NH-U12P. Can you please fix that? Thanks. Don't want to confuse people with that.


Fix'd

Sorry about that


----------



## alwaysAMD

Add me, just got around to messing with it today, but I think I have two faulty cores. I may need to roll back my BIOS though. Anyway, the other two cores seem to be money.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


haha vnv Gratzzz









Euhm im not a qaud core =( i have 2 broken cores but thnx that you put me on the qaud list










fixed, forget to switch from the four core spreadsheet to the 2 core


----------



## sarngate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Yes, every chip is completely different.

Did you get either one of your x2 550s to run 1600mhz ram stable?


Well i was actually getting close, but i keep getting a strange error which i believe is related to a memory fault. I cannot recall it exactly (was running Orthos from Zip so i can't check either) but it was something like:

Fatal Error, Number was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

Any ideas from anybody ?


----------



## vnv727

Yeah, that was what you get in prime95. I had the same thing when my ram was set too high.


----------



## sarngate

Okay thanks for the response, i'm pretty happy with my RAM, seeing as i only had to go from 6-6-6-20 to 7-7-7-20, to go from 1333Mhz to 1567Mhz.

I really want to get 4Ghz stable with this chip, it WILL happen !


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*


Okay thanks for the response, i'm pretty happy with my RAM, seeing as i only had to go from 6-6-6-20 to 7-7-7-20, to go from 1333Mhz to 1567Mhz.

I really want to get 4Ghz stable with this chip, it WILL happen !


Have you tried a benchmark on the ram with the 2 different settings? From what i've heard and seen, the tighter timings and slower speeds are blowing away the faster speeds and looser timings....at least on the ddr2..... interesting to find out with the ddr3


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Have you tried a benchmark on the ram with the 2 different settings? From what i've heard and seen, the tighter timings and slower speeds are blowing away the faster speeds and looser timings....at least on the ddr2..... interesting to find out with the ddr3

Getting off topic on the CPU a little







here but with tighter timings, I assume ram voltage must go up? And what's safe for stock cooling on the ram (since it doesn't have a temp monitor)?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Have you tried a benchmark on the ram with the 2 different settings? From what i've heard and seen, the tighter timings and slower speeds are blowing away the faster speeds and looser timings....at least on the ddr2..... interesting to find out with the ddr3

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Getting off topic on the CPU a little







here but with tighter timings, I assume ram voltage must go up? And what's safe for stock cooling on the ram (since it doesn't have a temp monitor)?

Well you might not necessarily need more voltage. Every ram kit is different. Trial and error works best







As far as voltages go, I probably wouldn't go much past 1.8v or 1.9v depending on what your kit is originally rated at.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html

Well you might not necessarily need more voltage. Every ram kit is different. Trial and error works best







As far as voltages go, I probably wouldn't go much past 1.8v or 1.9v depending on what your kit is originally rated at.

Thanks.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html

Well you might not necessarily need more voltage. Every ram kit is different. Trial and error works best







As far as voltages go, I probably wouldn't go much past 1.8v or 1.9v depending on what your kit is originally rated at.


That link.... so what is the verdict.... I looked but it is confusing.... it is talking about the NB speeds and the timings... what about just the ram speeds and timings?


----------



## sarngate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


That link.... so what is the verdict.... I looked but it is confusing.... it is talking about the NB speeds and the timings... what about just the ram speeds and timings?


Basically it shows that in some situations 1333Mhz is better because of the tighter timings, while in others 1600 is better. It also states that speeds above 1600 are completely pointless, as it should be 1600 or less.

I think


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Ha,ha... fair enough....thanks!


----------



## [email protected]'D

mctwist I'm still waiting for your suicide run, or have you already done it, caused a fire, ruined your computer and we will never see you again :O


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


That link.... so what is the verdict.... I looked but it is confusing.... it is talking about the NB speeds and the timings... what about just the ram speeds and timings?


The verdict is 1333mhz with tight timings is faster. When you set your memory to 1333mhz, it allows you to overclock the northbridge frequency higher. If you run 1600mhz, the IMC will be stressed more and not allow for a high northbridge clock. Basically fast ram is not needed on the AM3 platform, just high northbridge speed for best performance coupled with tight timings.


----------



## Maarten150

Dopamin What happenend to youre horny cat xD you changed it for some old dudes








( some i know not all )


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, my 550 is arriving on wednesday, anyone kno if the DFI LanParty DK 790FX M2RSH can unlock the disabled cores?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Hey, my 550 is arriving on wednesday, anyone kno if the DFI LanParty DK 790FX M2RSH can unlock the disabled cores?


DFI
790X/SB750
DK 790X-M2RS - ???
790FX/SB750
DK 790FXB-M3H5 â€" 04/02/2009 Bios â€" SUCCESS!!
DK 790FXB-M2RSH â€" 03/10/2009 Bios- SUCCESS!!
DK 790FXB-M2RS - 02/24/2009 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks eXe.Lilith*
790GX/SB750
DK 790GX-M2RS - ???
JR 790GX-M2RS â€" 10/30/2008 Bios â€" SUCCESS!!

does that answer your question


----------



## alwaysAMD

Question, when I enable ACC in the BIOS, I reboot and it just freezes at the BIOS screen. Is it safe the assume my other two cores are botched? Should I turn the voltage up beforehand? I just figured since I never had a processor fail before the BIOS screen due to lack of voltage.


----------



## [email protected]'D

try upping your voltage first


----------



## Maarten150

i had the same prob as always amd even turning the voltage up didnt help so alwaysamd I'm sorry to say that we are 2 of the some less lucky








but even with 2 cores its a decent cpu


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Hey, my 550 is arriving on wednesday, anyone kno if the DFI LanParty DK 790FX M2RSH can unlock the disabled cores?


PaperKuts, the options required to unlocked the "disabled" cores are available in the BIOS. Please report back on your findings









Good luck


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


The verdict is 1333mhz with tight timings is faster. When you set your memory to 1333mhz, it allows you to overclock the northbridge frequency higher. If you run 1600mhz, the IMC will be stressed more and not allow for a high northbridge clock. Basically fast ram is not needed on the AM3 platform, just high northbridge speed for best performance coupled with tight timings.


Hey.... thanks that makes sense.... my brain was fried last night.... just like the old guys in your avatar! Looks like Richie Blackmore and Ian Gillian and ummm.... not sure... Rainbow and Deep Purple guys....


----------



## Luslero

hi guys i have a question for the 790x-ud4p users xD

whats a safety temperature for the chipset?

mine is runing at 41Âº idle stock D:!

is this normal?

thx ^^


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


hi guys i have a question for the 790x-ud4p users xD

whats a safety temperature for the chipset?

mine is runing at 41Âº idle stock D:!

is this normal?


Luslero, that idle temperature is completely fine. Have you ran any stress tests to see what the motherboard chipset gets to at full load? I will probably be a little concerned if the chipset temperatures got above 60C. If that were to occur a simple adjustment in your case to increase airflow would help.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Hey.... thanks that makes sense.... my brain was fried last night.... just like the old guys in your avatar! Looks like Richie Blackmore and Ian Gillian and ummm.... not sure... Rainbow and Deep Purple guys....










Good try but you didn't get any of the band members right







Well one was originally from Rainbow.


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Luslero, that idle temperature is completely fine. Have you ran any stress tests to see what the motherboard chipset gets to at full load? I will probably be a little concerned if the chipset temperatures got above 60C. If that were to occur a simple adjustment in your case to increase airflow would help.

Let us know

Good luck










runing prime95 seems not to affect the temp so i guess im exaggerating









anyway the next time that i reseat the mobo ill change the thermal compound just to prevent

thx

btw, ill be testing the new bios F6 ^^ has EPP but seems not to work 100% accurate xD


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


The verdict is 1333mhz with tight timings is faster. When you set your memory to 1333mhz, it allows you to overclock the northbridge frequency higher. If you run 1600mhz, the IMC will be stressed more and not allow for a high northbridge clock. Basically fast ram is not needed on the AM3 platform, just high northbridge speed for best performance coupled with tight timings.


Again thanks for the help...and nice Dio avatar


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Good try but you didn't get any of the band members right







Well one was originally from Rainbow.


It's bugging the hell out of me... I can only get Ronnie James Dio and Tony Iommi


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


It's bugging the hell out of me... I can only get Ronnie James Dio and Tony Iommi



The secret revealed.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
i had the same prob as always amd even turning the voltage up didnt help so alwaysamd I'm sorry to say that we are 2 of the some less lucky








but even with 2 cores its a decent cpu

I'm going to try upping the voltages and rolling back the BIOS as a last resort before I call this myth busted.







If I can't unlock, I'm gonna see how far I can take this beast past 4Ghz on air.







Either way, it was well worth the $100 shipped, and already noticeably faster than my 7750 BE.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just updated Bios for MA790X-UD4P(F6), seems to be running smooth... lets try some OC... Remember NB @ 2000




*NB @ 2800*




*[email protected]*


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


I'm going to try upping the voltages and rolling back the BIOS as a last resort before I call this myth busted.







If I can't unlock, I'm gonna see how far I can take this beast past 4Ghz on air.







Either way, it was well worth the $100 shipped, and already noticeably faster than my 7750 BE.


I did the same switch. I went from an x2 7750 to x2 550 and it is like a world of difference. Don't be mad yours can't unlock either. Mine can unlock but I find no need to run it as a quad. As a dual, it requires slightly less voltage to overclock than the quad. This thing clocks to the moon. I can do 4ghz with ease, and I think you should be able to too.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Something weird I noticed, my HT always defaults to 1600mhz. Anyone else experience this?

PS, dope, you never added me to the main page.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 

The secret revealed.

So ashamed I forgot about Geezer, I'm a bloody bassist


----------



## paperKuts

Thanks for input Foxy and think3r, can't wait till tomorrow lolz, I will update tomorrow when i'v installed and tinkerd with it!


----------



## [email protected]'D

no problem


----------



## jameskelsey

ZZF has 550's for $88 shipped after Bing cashback.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...tCode=10010530


----------



## Reload_X

Today i have a B50 i cant belive it was soooooooo easy









some picssssss.

i will be a good vcore fore stock speed x4 ?????????

i just rise it by 0.025


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reload_X*


Today i have a B50 i cant belive it was soooooooo easy









some picssssss.

i will be a good vcore fore stock speed x4 ?????????

i just rise it by 0.025











You should be able to leave it at stock volts (1.325) with it being at Quad core(3.1)......Not all CPU's are the same tho.....I know with mine with bios F5 I can get 3.5 on stock volts(x4)... With knew bios out F6 for MA790X-UD4P. I can get 3.7 on stock...

Good luck on getting your 550 unlocked as a Quad core


----------



## vnv727

Err weren't there more pages to this thread? Or was I imagining it..........


----------



## vnv727

Eek, nvm just remembered I up'ed the post count from 10 to 100 a page heh.


----------



## Contagion

hey Dopamin3,
what kind of temps do you get with your mugen 2 and at what volts?
thnx

at 1.44v i idle at 31C and load at 48C
that is cpu temp. i dont know about core temps


----------



## Reload_X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
You should be able to leave it at stock volts (1.325) with it being at Quad core(3.1)......Not all CPU's are the same tho.....I know with mine with bios F5 I can get 3.5 on stock volts(x4)... With knew bios out F6 for MA790X-UD4P. I can get 3.7 on stock...

Good luck on getting your 550 unlocked as a Quad core


thanks.....whats your temp @ 3.5? i cant find my temp on win


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You should be able to leave it at stock volts (1.325) with it being at Quad core(3.1)......Not all CPU's are the same tho.....I know with mine with bios F5 I can get 3.5 on stock volts(x4)... With knew bios out F6 for MA790X-UD4P. I can get 3.7 on stock...

Good luck on getting your 550 unlocked as a Quad core


so the F6a bios has ACC on it?


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reload_X* 
thanks.....whats your temp @ 3.5? i cant find my temp on win

You can get your cpu temp when unlocked if you use Everest


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Thinking about going for the X4 955, should I?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Thinking about going for the X4 955, should I?

No, wait for 965 if you want a quad. Personally I find this dual core all that is necessary so I don't even run mine as a quad even though it is unlockable.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I'll trade you. I actually do a little bit of video editing so I could utilize the extra cores. Also, what's going to be different with the 965?


----------



## JMT668

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dopamin3* 
no, wait for 965 if you want a quad. Personally i find this dual core all that is necessary so i don't even run mine as a quad even though it is unlockable.

same


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I'll trade you. I actually do a little bit of video editing so I could utilize the extra cores. Also, what's going to be different with the 965?

Well from what I've seen it should clock a little higher. Some guy on OCN had one 4.2ghz @ 1.5v validated which is pretty unheard of for a 955. Not sure if it was stable though. But anyway the 965 will be out soon and you could always still buy a 955, it will only make prices go down so it is better to wait.

I'll consider the trade







How high can yours clock if you give it 1.45v - 1.5vish?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Yeah, that's true. I'm in no kinda rush so waiting wouldn't kill me. I was also thinking about getting a better case first anyways. I just like to dream haha.

I am very serious about the trade


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Yeah, that's true. I'm in no kinda rush so waiting wouldn't kill me. I was also thinking about getting a better case first anyways. I just like to dream haha.

I am very serious about the trade









I'm serious too, how high can that thing clock? Would you be willing to throw in a little cash too?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I've never really tried to go crazy with it, highest I've attempted is 4.0GHz and it was stable for a few hours until it crashed. I'm still pretty new to OC'ing so it might be capable of higher. I'm pretty sure my RAM is holding me back. I run it daily with the specs in my sig.

How much cash?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I've never really tried to go crazy with it, highest I've attempted is 4.0GHz and it was stable for a few hours until it crashed. I'm still pretty new to OC'ing so it might be capable of higher. I'm pretty sure my RAM is holding me back. I run it daily with the specs in my sig.

How much cash?

Not very much.

I don't wanna hijack this thread into a trade thread so we can continue in pm and let discussion get back on topic


----------



## [email protected]'D

off topic a bit but has anyone tried the MX-3 thermal compund yet? and is it really worh Â£8.99 ?


----------



## Maarten150

im thinking about using arctic silver compound not like the compound used stock on the cpu coolers has anyone had some good experience with it ?


----------



## [email protected]'D

you want to be using

One of these

OCZ Freeze

GELID GC1

IC Diamond

AS5 is over rated


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


I'll trade you. I actually do a little bit of video editing so I could utilize the extra cores. Also, what's going to be different with the 965?


Same here I sometimes leave mine in dual core, but when Im doing some video encoding out comes the quad core... I have recoded the same movie in quad core and in Dual core, there was only about 9 mins difference between the too. That was having both @ 3.5 CPU on stock volts

*Contagion* :F6 has ACC in it, not sure about F6a, never used it


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Same here I sometimes leave mine in dual core, but when Im doing some video encoding out comes the quad core... I have recoded the same movie in quad core and in Dual core, there was only about 9 mins difference between the too. That was having both @ 3.5 CPU on stock volts

*Contagion* :F6 has ACC in it, not sure about F6a, never used it

i installed F6a and yes, it has full ACC and Hybrid support for all you guys out there.
it also has better oc support or something.
i was never able to get 4ghz to run smooth on F5 but now i can.
good luck


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Why can't we be offical?

:[


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

damn. i had 4.123ghz not stable but was trying to post and crashed. now os is not booting haha. im using my cell phone now. gonna fix the problem and try again. oh and x2 unlocked @ 1.502v @ 4.123ghz


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


damn. i had 4.123ghz not stable but was trying to post and crashed. now os is not booting haha. im using my cell phone now. gonna fix the problem and try again. oh and x2 unlocked @ 1.502v @ 4.123ghz


What BIOS version are you using? I noticed you have the same mobo and I can't get my 550 to unlock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


I have recoded the same movie in quad core and in Dual core, there was only about 9 mins difference between the too. That was having both @ 3.5 CPU on stock volts


HondaGuy, wow that is interesting. In your opinion did that make a big difference on record times or was it barely even noticeable? What application were you running? Is it optimized for multi-core processors?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Got my X2 550 unlocked to 4 cores running 4.123Ghz @ 1.504v
NB - 2170.3Mhz
RAM - 723.4MHz 4-4-4-10-14
HT - 1736.2Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=649849

THIS IS NOT STABLE lol... I just want to see how far i can push this thing. Everest scores are nice too









SuperPI is 16.770s @ ~2600MHz NB with all the previous settings the same.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


What BIOS version are you using? I noticed you have the same mobo and I can't get my 550 to unlock.


Sorry for the double post...








I am using the 13 Jan 09 BIOS


----------



## Sleeping Giant

1700 NSB freq? Dang, that's really low.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

NSB is 2170...?
HTT is 1736...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


Got my X2 550 unlocked to 4 cores running 4.123Ghz @ 1.504v
NB - 2170.3Mhz
RAM - 723.4MHz 4-4-4-10-14
HT - 1736.2Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=649849

THIS IS NOT STABLE lol... I just want to see how far i can push this thing. Everest scores are nice too









SuperPI is 16.770s @ ~2600MHz NB with all the previous settings the same.


Wahrheitoderpflicht, congrats. Nice overclock. Have you tried lowering the overclock slightly to see if you're able to get it stable?

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


1700 NSB freq? Dang, that's really low.


Sleeping Giant, I believe his HT (Hypertransport) speed is at 1700Mhz and not his NB Freq


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, wow that is interesting. In your opinion did that make a big difference on record times or was it barely even noticeable? What application were you running? Is it optimized for multi-core processors?


wasent that noticeable I just had a beer while it was recoding, 9 mins wasent that bad, if it was like 20 mins then Yea it would make a difference...

The program I was using was VSO ConvertXtoDVD
http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/

When recoding a movie, quad core usually take about 13 mins with this program

Fast and quality encoder, typically less than 1 hour for converting 1 movie, and *supports Multi-Core processors!*

When I was using Nero there was much more time involed when in dual core


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I've had it at 3.8 and 3.9 stable. Right now I want to see how far I can go with it. Then I want to lap the CPU and see what difference it makes, whether or not I can go any further.







And thank you by the way


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


When I was using Nero there was much more time involved when in dual core


HondaGuy, cool thanks for the clarification. For this specific application we can definitely say a quad-core makes a difference


----------



## alwaysAMD

Hmm I'm going to try rolling back my BIOS tonight as a last resort to unlock this bad boy.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


wasent that noticeable I just had a beer while it was recoding, 9 mins wasent that bad, if it was like 20 mins then Yea it would make a difference...

The program I was using was VSO ConvertXtoDVD
http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/

When recoding a movie, quad core usually take about 13 mins with this program

Fast and quality encoder, typically less than 1 hour for converting 1 movie, and *supports Multi-Core processors!*

When I was using Nero there was much more time involed when in dual core


Yeah, I used ConvertXtoDVD quite a bit which is why I am considering doing a trade for an unlockable X2 550. Nine minutes is a pretty big difference, I think. Was it like 20 minutes for dual and 11 for quad? If so, I definitely want the quad. Either way, a 33%+ improvement is worth it in my book.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Nice, and I think mctwist is dead :O


----------



## paperKuts

Hey guys my 550 arrived after a long wait, I can't seem to enable the disabled cores tho, not really sure how I should do it ? any help welcome


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Yeah, I used ConvertXtoDVD quite a bit which is why I am considering doing a trade for an unlockable X2 550. Nine minutes is a pretty big difference, I think. Was it like 20 minutes for dual and 11 for quad? If so, I definitely want the quad. Either way, a 33%+ improvement is worth it in my book.

That was for a 1.45Gb avi file


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
Hey guys my 550 arrived after a long wait, I can't seem to enable the disabled cores tho, not really sure how I should do it ? any help welcome









Go in the BIOS, find ACC, set to auto, reap the rewards. (if it can unlock)


----------



## [email protected]'D

Can everyone please use the new 550BE club sig.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I have too much BBcode going on to use all the colors, so I'll just rock it with the green and black.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


Go in the BIOS, find ACC, set to auto, reap the rewards. (if it can unlock)










Umm lol could it be called anything else and what does ACC mean? Coz I set a bunch of stuff in my BIOS and it seems to recognise four cores in the bios??? i am confused lol, and lol also it gives me a steppings option letting me choose from P0 to P3? there are so many new options i think its time to go googling!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Look for Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC). It should be under the advance CPU menu.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Look for Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC). It should be under the advance CPU menu.


Thanks I kno what yous are talkin bout now


----------



## alwaysAMD

Foxy, I'd put it in my sig, but you still haven't added me to the original list.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

and i still havnt been moved from dual core to quad. my results have never been for dual core IIRC


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


Foxy, I'd put it in my sig, but you still haven't added me to the original list.










I'm not in charge of editing the list







am sure you will be put on there


----------



## Tonicblazer

hey whats up everyone, just joined today, i've had mine for a few weeks now and so here's some info:

3641Mhz
260.1 x 14
1.376 VCore
RAM 520.3Mhz
NB 2080Mhz
HT Link 2080Mhz
Biostar TA790GXB A2+
On Air Cooling

Here's the link from CPU-Z 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650978


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer*


hey whats up everyone, just joined today, i've had mine for a few weeks now and so here's some info:

3641Mhz
260.1 x 14
1.376 VCore
RAM 520.3Mhz
NB 2080Mhz
HT Link 2080Mhz
Biostar TA790GXB A2+
On Air Cooling

Here's the link from CPU-Z 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650978


Welcome to the club. Make sure you fill out your system specs here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Welcome to the club. Make sure you fill out your system specs here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


thanks for the link, just got done updating my specs

btw my cpu seems to crash at 3.7ghz any ideas on where i can improve my speed to make it more stable from where im at now?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer*


btw my cpu seems to crash at 3.7ghz any ideas on where i can improve my speed to make it more stable from where im at now?


Tonicblazer, have you tried lowering your memory divider? This will bring down the memory frequency and hopefully put it below the stock 400Mhz speed. Right now you are at 520Mhz which is a 120Mhz overclock. That may be causing some stability issues with your processor overclock.

Good luck









EDIT: Just to note, you would gain more performance if you went with dual-channel memory as oppose to single-channel. Your Read bandwidth would definitely improve.


----------



## Contagion

an update on the F6 bios
i have found this bios to be, annoying
the UD4P bios oc portion has this thing to where it'll say "System Voltage is not Optimized" when you have an overclock.
for those of you with the UD4P you will know what i am talking about
with the F6 bios, if it says this, when you boot, it will change your overclock to make the voltage optimized. which is super annoying. especially sense it allways says that if you try to change the FSB in any way.
also, this has happened to me a couple times.
i was using a 17x multiplier and a 236 FSB to get a 4ghz clock. sometimes, when you boot, it will reset your multiplier to stock (15.5).
and it is strange because i will set the 17 in the bios, save and exit, then when i boot cpu-z only shows a 15.5 and a 236.
i then restart and open bios, and sure enough it is set to 17.
so, all in all i find that if you only use the multi to oc, the F6 bios is fine. using any FSB oc can be tricky with it tho.


----------



## RotsiserMho

Contagion, are you sure you have Cool & Quiet disabled? That could be causing the multiplier to drop.


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tonicblazer, have you tried lowering your memory divider? This will bring down the memory frequency and hopefully put it below the stock 400Mhz speed. Right now you are at 520Mhz which is a 120Mhz overclock. That may be causing some stability issues with your processor overclock.

Good luck









EDIT: Just to note, you would gain more performance if you went with dual-channel memory as oppose to single-channel. Your Read bandwidth would definitely improve.

ok thats a question that i have actually, my ram is suppose to able to run 1066mhz its PC8500 but it doesnt run that fast for some reason, the fastest it registers is 800mhz, and how do i change it to dual channel? Do i need two sticks of ram to make it dual channel ram?

I've looked on kingston website and it says to have timings of 5-5-5-18 at 2.2V but i've changed them once before and my pc didnt boot up. so im pretty much baffled about it.


----------



## Maarten150

cool and quit orsomething disables doesnt clock the cpu back when youre not doing anything i have it because I cant wait like 2 sec longer when my css (counter strike source ) needs to start and im not paying the electricitÃ© xD







haha poor dad







iff only hed know

and had a 4145Mhz cpu bt didnt get it stable :s i think my 4095Mhz is the highest i can get 
Damn Hondaguy i sure did wanne beat you


----------



## Contagion

hey guys, 
sense i put the new bios on my mobo i decided to start my oc all over again. starting with 3.1ghz (unlocked to quad) at 1.25v
well to my great surprise, 1.25v lasted my till i got to 3.3ghz.
and then i had to volt bump.
check out the screeny

so for all you people having trouble with your unlocks or what not, try some lower volts. you never know


----------



## Tonicblazer

has anyone ever unlocked these to a tri-core? because in the bios it gives me the option to "force tri-core"

which i've never seen before, but i have to do some setting changes and other things to get that options in the bios, its weird. kinda interesting though. I'll mess with it more tomorrow and see if i cant get it to run on tri or quad successfully!


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Can everyone please use the new 550BE club sig.









I'll use it


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer* 
thanks for the link, just got done updating my specs

btw my cpu seems to crash at 3.7ghz any ideas on where i can improve my speed to make it more stable from where im at now?

You are also on stock cooling. I wouldn't go above 3.6 with the stock cooler. Getting a better cooler (Xigmatek Dark Knight or Sythe Mugen 2) would cool your CPU and allow for higher, safer overclocks.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Well, i rolled back my BIOS, and success! Sitting at 3.6Ghz on stock voltage with 4 cores.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer*


ok thats a question that i have actually, my ram is suppose to able to run 1066mhz its PC8500 but it doesnt run that fast for some reason, the fastest it registers is 800mhz, and how do i change it to dual channel? Do i need two sticks of ram to make it dual channel ram?

I've looked on kingston website and it says to have timings of 5-5-5-18 at 2.2V but i've changed them once before and my pc didnt boot up. so im pretty much baffled about it.


Tonicblazer, my apologizes. I was going off your cpu-z validation and it said "6400" so I had assumed you were running DDR2-800 memory. If in fact this is DDR-1066 memory then you should be fine with where you're at. The memory should be capable of 533Mhz+.

In order to run dual channel memory you will need two sticks of memory. It's preferable that the two sticks of memory are the same make/model (same sub-timings, voltages, frequency ect).


----------



## BillG8z

Hey guys, im thinking of buying this chip, if my board supports it, how likely is it that i could unlock all 4 cores, and it would be stable at 3.1ghz(stock) speed? Cheers


----------



## Jinny1

hi dopdamine....it would be good if they submit the stepping printed on the cpu to see which model unlocks the best...

FOR eg//"0925APMW" or "0924BPMW "

the 09 refers to 2009 and 24/25 means the week that was made in (24th week)
but not too sure about the letters

EDIT:also how do i join clubs such as this one??


----------



## HondaGuy

Another New BIOS out for MA790X-UD4P....

Download from ...* F7 *2009/08/12 Update CPU ID(AGESA 3.5.3.0 for PhenomII /AthlonII AM3 CPU)

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...S&FileID=14928


----------



## HondaGuy

UPDATE on the QUAD CORE....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Well, i rolled back my BIOS, and success! Sitting at 3.6Ghz on stock voltage with 4 cores.









congrats! =) im happy that worked out for you


----------



## HondaGuy

Check out the NB on this pass


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Check out the NB on this pass



what are your NB and CPU-NB on that?
whenever i put anything above +1 on the NB it wont boot.


----------



## richierich1212

Contagion, HondaGuy has watercooling


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BillG8z* 
Hey guys, im thinking of buying this chip, if my board supports it, how likely is it that i could unlock all 4 cores, and it would be stable at 3.1ghz(stock) speed? Cheers

BillG8z, it really depends on the stepping. Some steppings are known to unlock more then others but then again those same steppings may have actual faulty cores. There's no real way of telling you it's going to be stable until you receive the processor and try it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Check out the NB on this pass

HondaGuy, wow very nice results. Those Everest "Read" speeds are crazy high!


----------



## Contagion

cool,
looks like this thread os official








HondaGuy,
can you link me to the exact Everest that let you view the core temps?
thnx


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
HondaGuy,
can you link me to the exact Everest that let you view the core temps?
thnx

Contagion, I believe he's running one of the beta versions of the application (5.02.1800). You can download build 1800 by going here: http://www.lavalys.com/beta/everestu...4wtsdnkl9c.zip.

It's about time this thread is Official









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Only thing that I have water cooled is the CPU..... Rest is on air

Thanks thInk3r, looking foward to getting higher speeds, fingers are crossed here..lol
With this everest version beta 1800 each core temp is NOT working, CPU tho seems to be working

Contagion, Have you tried Everest version 1784 beta????? Let me know... about the NB,leave cpu stock and just change your NB to 2600, and adjust you CPU-NB to +200, you might need alittle more, it should boot up... But not all chips are the same tho.... just leave the NB volts on auto....works here

Where did *McTw1s*t go???????????????

Check this out, just Dual Core [email protected]



Against my 955....


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Contagion, Have you tried Everest version 1784 beta????? Let me know... *about the NB,leave cpu stock* and just change your NB to 2600, and adjust you CPU-NB to +200, you might need alittle more, it should boot up... But not all chips are the same tho.... just leave the NB volts on auto....works here


thanx for the help man
i went to filehippo and downloaded and tried every single 5.02 and 5.01 beta and none of them gave me core temps. 
thats not good. well, i hope something to come out soon to read them.
anyways, 
HondaGuy, 
what did you mean by leave cpu on stock?
i have it bolded and stuff in the quote.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
thanx for the help man
i went to filehippo and downloaded and tried every single 5.02 and 5.01 beta and none of them gave me core temps.
thats not good. well, i hope something to come out soon to read them.
anyways,
HondaGuy,
what did you mean by leave cpu on stock?
i have it bolded and stuff in the quote.


Just leave your CPU on stock settings @ 3.1 with stock volts..... and just change your NB to 2600 and add volts to CPU-NB (+200) ram stock also. it should boot up.... let me know how you make out.... Comes down to OS also, I see your running Windows 7 beta 7229??? this could be your problem all along,, just a suggestion

With everest, you might have to downgrade bios back to F5 in order to work, mine not working since upgrading to F6& F7


----------



## Sleeping Giant

How do you know what the stock volts on the CPU/NB are?


----------



## [email protected]'D

thought I would show my face, anyone got any thoughts on Gelid GC-1 TIM got some in my possesion and soon I need to reseat my waterblock, should I try this or stick with ocz freeze? currently using some ceramique *only stuff I had*. and my temps are idling a bit higher than what I was expecting/and higher than what I had with ocz feeze...


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Hi all
I am new of the overclocking; i just bought these pieces:
Phenom II X2 550 3.1Ghz AM3 Black Edition
ASROCK A780GXH/128M
2X2 Gb memory ram DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400 KINGSTON
power supply Techsolo 600W TP-600

I would like to start learning the overclocking. 
First question is, did I made good choice as for the motherboard? Can I unlock the other 2 cpus with it?


----------



## vnv727

Hi, welcome to the site. You may want to fill out your system specs in the user cp.

Here is the guide on how to unlock the x2 550 chips: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ing-guide.html

It's fairly easy if you have the right mobo and bios. Not sure if yours will work, almost sure it will though. Try it out and let us know.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jinny1

which stepping the best to oc?

also if i get it to 4 core..what is the recommened max vcore??is it 1.425v like it is with dualcores?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
which stepping the best to oc?

also if i get it to 4 core..what is the recommened max vcore??is it 1.425v like it is with dualcores?

Most stepping should overclock similarly.

1.5v-1.55v is max recommend for on air provided your CPU cooler can handle it. Phenom II likes low temps. Anything over that will probably degrade the life of the chip some more.


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Most stepping should overclock similarly.

1.5v-1.55v is max recommend for on air provided your CPU cooler can handle it. Phenom II likes low temps. Anything over that will probably degrade the life of the chip some more.

which steppings unlock the best..do you know??


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


which steppings unlock the best..do you know??


*[ 0925APMW ]*
0925APMW - Cele303 - Asrock A780GMH/128M - P1.10 - Success -

*[ 0924BPMW ]*
0924BPMW - Tom128 - M3A79-T Deluxe - 0300 Mod - Fail - 
0924BPMW - EvilBlitz - Asus M3A78-T - 0023 - Fail - 
0924BPMW - Rezag1000 - Gigabyte 790X-UD4P - F5 - Success -

*[ 0924FPMW ]*
0924FPMW on my Asus M3A79-T deluxe Bios 0803, 0905 - Fail -
0924FPMW - karmakorrupt - A780GMH/128M - ?? - Success -

*0924EPMW*
0924EPMW - VIP3R - DFI 790FXB m3h5 - 0402 - Success - 
0924EPMW - Anarki - Biostar TA790GX XE - ?? - Fail - 
0924EPMW - chippy - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success - 
0924EPMW - oaks191 - GA-MA770-US3 - FB - Success -

*[ 0923APMW ]*
0923APMW - MacClipper - 790GX XE - ?? - TRI Core Success - 
0923APMW - lilblueninja - GA MA790XTUD4P - F4 / F4G F4i / F5C - FAILED

*[ 0923EPMW ]*
0923EPMW - BrokenWall - MA790X-UD4P - F5a - Success -

*[ 0922CPMW ]*
0922CPMW - under18 - Biostar TA790gx 128mb - 13/1/09 - Success - 
0922CPMW - [xc] flat-four - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success - 
0922CPMW - xixo_12 - Biostar TA790GX3 A2+ - Mod Bios (RH) - Success -

*[ 0922APMW ]*
0922APMW - MacClipper - 790GX XE - ?? - Success - 
0922APMW - Daveburt714 - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4G - Success - 
0922APMW - nguyenquochuy - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0922APMW - lamby_splendid - dfi790fxb m2rsh - 0310 - Success - 
0922APMW - Lucky_n00b - ASRock M3A790GXH/128 - ?? - Success - 
0922APMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - jameskelsey - GA MA790X UD4P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - Team Vernia - GA MA770T UD3P - F2c - Success - 
0922APMW - namegt - DFI 790FXB - ?? - Success - Link
0922APMW - FrOzE - MSi 790FX GD70 - 1.4b4 - Success - 
0922APMW - KayDat - GA MA790GP UD4H - F3a - Success - 
0922APMW - bjt007 - Gigabyte 790X-UD4P - F5 - Success - 
0922APMW - asap - Biostar TA790GX 128M - Bios Jan 09 - Success - 
0922APMW - Maregg - MA770T UD3P - ?? - Success -
0922APMW - PowerSlide - Asus M4A78T-E - 1503 - Success -

*[ 0921APAW ]*
0921APAW - gOtVoltage - MA790X UD4P - F5A - Success - 
0921APAW - HondaGuy - M4A79 - 1062 - Success - 
0921APAW - Balb0wa - MA790FXT UD5P - F3K - Success - 
0921APAW - MrAMD_Fan - ASUS M4N78 Pro - 0902 - Success

*[ 0921FPMW ]*
0921FPMW - oc550be - MSI 770 C45 - 7599131M, 75990519, A7599AMS - Fail -
0921FPMW - thatdude90210 - ASRock A780GMH/128M - 1.20 - Fail -

*[ 0921APMW ]*
0921APMW - Jerry Rob - GA MA790X UD5P - F5a - Fail - 
0921APMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0921APMW - luismenendez - biostar TA790GX 128M - January bios - Success -

*[ 0921APBW ]*
0921APBW - charged3800z24 - M4A79T-E - Bios: 1604 - Success - 
0921APBW - charged3800z24 - MA790FXT UD5P- F3K - Success - 
0921APBW - Davidw8818 - GA MA790X UD4P - F5 - Success - 
0921APBW - cdawall - Asus Crosshair III - BIOS 503 - Fail - 
0921APBW - JPM804 - MA790XT UD4P- F4G - Success - 
0921APBW - 00Bishop - Gigabyte MA790FXT UD5P - F3k - Success -

*[ 0920GPMW ]*
0920GPMW - DonBanana - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P 1.20 - Success - 
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail - 
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail - 
0920GPMW - VojislavŠešelj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail - 
0920GPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail - 
0920GPMW - Chhanga - Biostar 790GX A3+ - 78DAA616 - Success -

*[ 0919EPMW ]*
0919EPMW - Balb0wa - MA790FXT UD5P- F3K - Fail - 
0919EPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail - 
0919EPMW - Radiant- - Jetway HA07 Ultra - HA07UA06 - Success -
0919EPMW - Radiant- - Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H - F3H - Success -
0919EPMW - Partizan - Asus M4A78T-E - 1402 - Success - 
0919EPMW - Dopamin3 - DFI LP DK 790FX M3H5 - 0402 - Success - 
0919EPMW - Anarki - Biostar TA790GX XE - ?? - Fail - Link
0919EPMW - mrgerbik - Asus M4A78T E - 1503 BIOS - Success - 
0919EPMW - flau - 790X UD4P - F4G - Success - Link
0919EPMW - mariol90 - GA-MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success - 
0919EPMW - gamesaregood - GA-MA790X-UD4P - F5 - Success - 
0919EPMW - leonardo_hr - A780GXH/128M - 1.20 - Success -
0919EPMW - peapod - ASUS M4A78-E - ?? - Fail -
*
[ 0918BPMW ]*
0918BPMW - HellSpawn - Gigabyte MA790X UD4 - F3 - Success - 
0918BPMW - Balb0wa - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P - F3K - Success - 
0918BPMW - richierich - Biostar TA790GX - ?? - Success - 
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0918BPMW - Cele303 - Asrock A790GXH/128M - P1.20 - Success - 
0918BPMW- jackdno7 - GA MA790XT UD4P - F4 - Success -

*[ 0915FPMW ]*
0915FPMW - __adil__ - Gigabyte MA790FXT UD5P - F3K - Fail - 
0915FPMW - Cele303 - DFI 790FXB-M2RSH - 2901 - Fail - 
0915FPMW - Cele303 - Asrock AOD790GX/128M - P1.50 - Fail - 
0915FPMW - punk_zappa - BIOSTAR 790GX 128M - Jan 2009 BIOS - Success -


----------



## Luslero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
which steppings unlock the best..do you know??

allmost every 550 is unlockeable, just be sure not to get one of this 0920GPMW


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2001ODISSEY*


I would like to start learning the overclocking. 
First question is, did I made good choice as for the motherboard? Can I unlock the other 2 cpus with it?


2001ODISSEY, perhaps I may be mistaken but only the SB750 chipset is capable of unlocking the "disabled" cores. Can anyone confirm the SB710 has these same capabilities? In regards to overclocking, here are a few guides that I recommend checking out. They explain quite a bit and should be helpful in your journey:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=367

Let us know if you more questions

Good luck


----------



## knocker

Hello every one I am new to this form, I have unlocked my 550 to 4 cores everything appear OK except for the temperatures at stock settings I have 44'C idle and over 80'C when playing COD2. Computer does not crash a this temps every thing appears stable. Temps via info from Speedfan & CPUID.

Using AC Freezer 64 Pro rather than stock cooler, with cool master paste I would not expect such high temps, I have 80mm rear case fan and 2 side fans one controlled by case sensor. MB is GA-M720-US3, F4 bios, VGA Sparkle GT9600 (stock speeds) Let me know if you need further info. Any advice help would be be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

how do you figure out which stepping you have?


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


2001ODISSEY, perhaps I may be mistaken but only the SB750 chipset is capable of unlocking the "disabled" cores. Can anyone confirm the SB710 has these same capabilities?

Let us know if you more questions

Good luck










yep, 710 can also unlock cores ^^


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


Hello every one I am new to this form, I have unlocked my 550 to 4 cores everything appear OK except for the temperatures at stock settings I have 44'C idle and over 80'C when playing COD2. Computer does not crash a this temps every thing appears stable. Temps via info from Speedfan & CPUID.

Using AC Freezer 64 Pro rather than stock cooler, with cool master paste I would not expect such high temps, I have 80mm rear case fan and 2 side fans one controlled by case sensor. MB is GA-M720-US3, F4 bios, VGA Sparkle GT9600 (stock speeds) Let me know if you need further info. Any advice help would be be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


man, reseat the cooler and clean it

gl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


how do you figure out which stepping you have?


here for example










the stepping is "0915FPMW"

^^


----------



## knocker

Luslero, thanks for the prompt response the cooloer is brand new. Would a better thermal paste help?


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


Luslero, thanks for the prompt response the cooloer is brand new. Would a better thermal paste help?


mmm yes course it helps, but 80Âº playing cod2 is A LOT something is wrong there, make sure that all is properly installed

gl


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


Hello every one I am new to this form, I have unlocked my 550 to 4 cores everything appear OK except for the temperatures at stock settings I have 44'C idle and over 80'C when playing COD2. Computer does not crash a this temps every thing appears stable. Temps via info from Speedfan & CPUID.

Using AC Freezer 64 Pro rather than stock cooler, with cool master paste I would not expect such high temps, I have 80mm rear case fan and 2 side fans one controlled by case sensor. MB is GA-M720-US3, F4 bios, VGA Sparkle GT9600 (stock speeds) Let me know if you need further info. Any advice help would be be appreciated.


Knocker, 80C seems extremely high for full load. That temperature may not actually be accurate. Can you post a screen shot of speedfan while the machine is running at full load? I recommend downloading Prime95 or OCCT and running a quick test to monitor temperatures. Perhaps speedfan is displaying incorrect temperatures. Try a few other applications and compare the temperatures. Check out Coretemp and Everest if you can.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## knocker

I have re-seated twice, I may go back to stock cooler to see how that performs.
I would like to OC this CPU as I had my old Athlon XP2800 running as a XP3200 for several years max temp 55 under heavy load.
Could I have a duff cooler or CPU?


----------



## Luslero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Knocker, 80C seems extremely high for full load. That temperature may not actually be accurate. Can you post a screen shot of speedfan while the machine is running at full load? I recommend downloading Prime95 or OCCT and running a quick test to monitor temperatures. Perhaps speedfan is displaying incorrect temperatures. Try a few other applications and compare the temperatures. Check out Coretemp and Everest if you can.

Let us know

Good luck


man if playinf cod2 gets 80ÂºC imagine with prime95 D:! 100? i wouldnt do that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


I have re-seated twice, I may go back to stock cooler to see how that performs.
I would like to OC this CPU as I had my old Athlon XP2800 running as a XP3200 for several years max temp 55 under heavy load.
Could I have a duff cooler or CPU?


yep try with the stock cooler man

good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


Could I have a duff cooler or CPU?


Knocker, it is possible that the base of the cooler may be damaged (scratched/dinged). If the surface is convex or concave then that will also prohibit the cooler from working properly. Same goes for the IHS (integrated heat-spreader) on the processor. Have you thought about lapping both surfaces? It's not always recommended that you lap but it is something that will HELP lower your full load temperatures. If you're thinking about it, here is the first guide that I followed here on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html

Hope that helps


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luslero*


man if playinf cod2 gets 80ÂºC imagine with prime95 D:! 100? i wouldnt do that


Luslero, it could simply be just a inaccurate reading from the application. 80C seems extremely high...I can't imagine your machine still being on while running at that temperature especially for a 45nm Phenom II. These processors really dislike high temperatures. At 70C it should have already locked up...

Good luck


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

knocker, i have the same cooler. i have unlocked 4 cores running at 4ghz @ 1.5v and under stress tests they dont go above 60*...reset your heatsink bro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


reset your heatsink bro


Wahrheitoderpflicht, I believe he already reset his heatsink once. Perhaps he is placing too much TIM on the IHS or the surface of the cooler itself has some imperfections


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

ah yes sorry. a phone does not make it easy to browse haha. well maybe he should lap the HSF. i did on mine but it only made a 1* difference. but if his is messed up, then that might correct the prob


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

thx luslero, i knew i could look at the cpu, but i didnt know if the info was on the box. well looks like its time to lap my baby tonight. =)


----------



## knocker

Thanks for all your help, I have installed PhenomMSr Tweaker and set at balanced and ran Prime the temps were stable at 48'C but the fan speed when up to over 2000rpm. When I then played COD2 temps were 70'C but the fan did not go above 1500rpm could something be stopping the fan going higher when playing games?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

hmmm. if u havnt already, disable cool n' quiet


----------



## HondaGuy

lol.... make sure that you have the CPU cooler plug into the right plug'n on the mobo. seen that happen before


----------



## thlnk3r

Good suggestions guys









Quote:


Originally Posted by *knocker* 
Thanks for all your help, I have installed PhenomMSr Tweaker and set at balanced and ran Prime the temps were stable at 48'C but the fan speed when up to over 2000rpm. When I then played COD2 temps were 70'C but the fan did not go above 1500rpm could something be stopping the fan going higher when playing games?

Knocker, did you make sure to apply the right amount of thermal compound on the processor?

Good luck


----------



## knocker

Regarding the paste I think so.
I feel the problem is with the cooler fan, the AC Freezer 64Pro has PWM which I think links the fan speed to the CPU load. When I stress the CPU to 100% with Prime the Fan goes over 2000rpm and temps are OK. With COD2 the cCPU is running 30-40% of load but still (working hard) but the rpm is around 1300rpm not enough. Anyone know a way of getting around this to make the fan max when playing games, I can nothing obvious in the BIOS?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Did you disable Cool and Quiet?


----------



## knocker

Yes it is disabled.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Assuming the fan is a 4 pin (pwm), there should be an option in the BIOS to adjust fan speed. Unfortunately every mobo maker calls it something different, but start by looking under Monitoring or something along those lines. My mobo has a performance setting where my fan will go to 100% if my temps go up by 10 degrees.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

knocker, if u want, cut the green and yellow wires i think they are for the fan and leave the red and black untouched =)


----------



## knocker

Many thanks for all your replies.
I have looked in the BIOS and managed to disable the auto fan speed & to set to maximum all the time.
When playing COD2 temps are lower at 75'C but not as low as I thought I would get, a lot of heat appears to be generated when playing games. I thinks I need to get some better thermal paste and re-seat the cooler. I will report back.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

What are your OC specs? My X2 550 doesn't go above 35Â° under 100% load with a 3.9GHz/1.4v overclock, and that's with a ~27Â° room temp. I can't see the 64 Pro not being able to keep it under 50Â°.


----------



## ddlyspdr

Clock speed: 3800mhz
FSB x Multi: 200x19
Vcore: 1.36v
RAM speed: 800mhz
NB speed: ??
HT Link: 2000mzh
Motherboard: MSI K9a780g
Cooling method: air: Lapped AC freezer 64pro
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654902


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

ok just to update the records, x2 successful quad unlock with 0921APBW stepping on Biostar TA790GX A2+ with 13/01/2009 BIOS release.
ddlyspdr, go to 'MEMORY' tap in cpu-z to find NB frequency


----------



## ddlyspdr

hey there it is. its 2000mhz. and that was only stable for only 45mins with just prime95.
it seems to like the 1.5vcore when going above the 18th multi.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Mine is stable at 3.9GHz/1.387v for about 6 hours. It's completely stable at 3.9GHz/1.4v.

That's at 19.5 x 200, by the way.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

well boys, the funniest thing just happened. my motherboard decided it was time to quit working. so it is time to hunt for a new one. great! but which one to get? any suggestions?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Budget? I'd say go AM3, but that would require new RAM, too.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


well boys, the funniest thing just happened. my motherboard decided it was time to quit working. so it is time to hunt for a new one. great! but which one to get? any suggestions?


Wahrheitoderpflicht, what exactly happened to your current motherboard? Can you describe any symptoms? Perhaps we can help you get it back up and running.

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Unlucky wahrheitoderpflicht (damn thats a long name lol) hopefully you'll get it sorted, I have been tweaking my 550 but no x4 on my mobo could jus be one of the unlucky ones I guess, but hey it's my birthday today lol!


----------



## Chrono Detector

Is this SuperPI score normal for a 550BE overclocked at 4Ghz:


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Is this SuperPI score normal for a 550BE overclocked at 4Ghz:












cant see anything


----------



## Chrono Detector




----------



## flowtek

.. quite slow for 4Ghz isn't, or i don't know,.. i got no more than 20min at 3.7Ghz







, or maybe i'm n quad mode

flo


----------



## [email protected]'D

What do your score with 1m?


----------



## HondaGuy

Raising your NB will help you out with your performance scores, also ram

Like Foxy says, just try 1m

like this.....


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

thlnk3r, i booted up and after the bios posted, it hung so i restarted. nothing came up and monitor went into standby. i cleared cmos via jumper, nothing. swapped cpu's and cleared again. still nadda


----------



## Chrono Detector

My result at 1M:


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

and this makes board #2 with the same exact symptoms. i forgot, the second boot said 'checking nvram...' and hung for a while then displayed 'D0' i think. i honestly dont remember exactly though


----------



## [email protected]'D

wow 22s for 4ghz that is bad I scored 18.6 blah blah's at 3.9ghz and my highest 1m score of 17.1s at 4.1ghz


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

i scored 16.770 at 4.1ghz with ~2600 NB freq


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
and this makes board #2 with the same exact symptoms. i forgot, the second boot said 'checking nvram...' and hung for a while then displayed 'D0' i think. i honestly dont remember exactly though

Just try and boot with one stick of ram. try different dimm slots also.....Could be your battery also(dead) you have another one laying around to try


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
My result at 1M:



have you got a screen shot of your cpuz open on the memory tab please?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
i scored 16.770 at 4.1ghz with ~2600 NB freq

ok


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

hondaguy, would a dead battery actually cause a no boot situation? ill give it a try though. and once i get home ill try switching ram too thank you


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
hondaguy, would a dead battery actually cause a no boot situation? ill give it a try though. and once i get home ill try switching ram too thank you

If it says "checking nvram" then you may have a corrupt bios....i'm not saying that is what it is, just another thought. You can also try taking out the battery and leave it out for like 30min or so.... then put it back in and try again.


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, good suggestion









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
hondaguy, would a dead battery actually cause a no boot situation? ill give it a try though. and once i get home ill try switching ram too thank you

Wahrheitoderpflicht, well it's possible. If the voltage on the cmos battery is below 3.0volts then you could experience some weird abnormalities at POST. Another thing you could test...remove all the memory and turn the board on. Does it give you any beep codes after doing so?
You mentioned this was the second board to fail on you? Is your machine on a surge protector or UPS device?

Good luck


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
HondaGuy, good suggestion









Wahrheitoderpflicht, well it's possible. If the voltage on the cmos battery is below 3.0volts then you could experience some weird abnormalities at POST. Another thing you could test...remove all the memory and turn the board on. Does it give you any beep codes after doing so?
You mentioned this was the second board to fail on you? Is your machine on a surge protector or UPS device?

Good luck









Dead cmos battery on a new system board is very,very unlikely..... they usually don't go bad for at least 3-5yrs. And if it was dead you would get "Checksum failed, loading defaults" or something on every boot. I do warranty repair for a big pc manufacturer and i would say out of the thousands of pc i have worked on, only a few had bad batteries.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Dead cmos battery on a new system board is very,very unlikely..... they usually don't go bad for at least 3-5yrs. And if it was dead you would get "Checksum failed, loading defaults" or something on every boot. I do warranty repair for a big pc manufacturer and i would say out of the thousands of pc i have worked on, only a few had bad batteries.

MrAMD_Fan, he could have one of those "few" boards with a bad battery. You'll never know until you test. Also a low voltage cr2032 battery doesn't always show a _Checksum failed_. I had batteries with 2.7 volts not display anything. Symptoms I had were extra options in the bios and changes not being saved. For all we know the battery in his board could may not even be new.

Good luck


----------



## zolee

Hello! Im running a Phenom 2 X2 550 with 4 cores at 3.6ghz at 1.425v. My question is, what is the max core voltage that doesnt damage the cpu yet? How far can i go with it?


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zolee*


Hello! Im running a Phenom 2 X2 550 with 4 cores at 3.6ghz at 1.425v. My question is, what is the max core voltage that doesnt damage the cpu yet? How far can i go with it?


Oh wow, congrats on the OC. Generally from reading the posts it seems like the highest safe voltages (that won't shorten the CPU's life) are around 1.5v-1.55v.... I wouldn't go any higher than that....
BTW is your 3.6ghz stable with prime95 or some other stress testing program?

The reason i'm asking about that is i was able to get to 3.6ghz with 4cores but it wasn't stable for more than 45min. It seemed to be stable at 3.2ghz with 4cores.....

Think3r... good point... didn't think of the low voltage thing but sounds like some really poor quality control then. But the likelyhood of 2 boards in row?? That is really far fetched....


----------



## zolee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Oh wow, congrats on the OC. Generally from reading the posts it seems like the highest safe voltages (that won't shorten the CPU's life) are around 1.5v-1.55v.... I wouldn't go any higher than that....
BTW is your 3.6ghz stable with prime95 or some other stress testing program?

The reason i'm asking about that is i was able to get to 3.6ghz with 4cores but it wasn't stable for more than 45min. It seemed to be stable at 3.2ghz with 4cores.....


It seems to be stable now, with 1.4v prime crashed after 1 hr, now with 1.425v its been running for nearly 2 hours without any problem. When i reach the limits of the cpu ill make a cpu-z validation for it.









Thanks for the advice, with those voltages i hope i can reach 3.8ghz, which would be awesome.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zolee*


It seems to be stable now, with 1.4v prime crashed after 1 hr, now with 1.425v its been running for nearly 2 hours without any problem. When i reach the limits of the cpu ill make a cpu-z validation for it.









Thanks for the advice, with those voltages i hope i can reach 3.8ghz, which would be awesome.










Sweet! Once you verify the OC post with all the info like at the beginning of this thread, so vnv727 can get you added to the list! 
Good job!


----------



## zolee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Sweet! Once you verify the OC post with all the info like at the beginning of this thread, so vnv727 can get you added to the list! 
Good job!










Thanks!








Ive tried 3.8ghz at 1.475v but prime crashed immediatley.







So now im running it at 3.7ghz on 1.475v which is stable with prime running for 15 mins now. Maybe ill try 3.8 again on 1.5v later.


----------



## zolee

Prime just crashed on 3.7ghz so ill stick to 3.6.
CPU-Z Validation: link
Clock speed 3616.5 mhz
FSB x Multi 200.91 x 18
Vcore 1.408
RAM speed 1333 mhz
NB Speed 2000 mhz
HT Link 2000 mhz
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme rev2


----------



## Sleeping Giant

A quad running at 3.6GHz/1.4v is nothing to be ashamed about. Nice overclock.


----------



## Maarten150

Hey i just want to ask a question I was reading a comment that better timings are better then high Mhz (MEMORY)

so i have like corsair dominator DDR3 1600(1820 OC ) and its running at 11-11-11-30 dont know anything about timings so im asking what would nice timings tried 7-7-7-24 and my was weird and crashed horribly







so im asking before i kill my 110€ ram what would people like you recommend ?


----------



## zolee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


A quad running at 3.6GHz/1.4v is nothing to be ashamed about. Nice overclock.


Thanks a lot man.







Im a little bit sad cause i was really hoping for 3.8ghz, but 3.6 at this voltage is still pretty damn nice.


----------



## vnv727

Nice job, I'm stuck at 3.792 stable or something (running 24/7 at 3.708) until I get my new psu... which should be here Monday


----------



## navinng

guys i am buying a new phenom II X2 550....can u plz tell me which is the best motherboard in $150-$200 range with ddr3 support


----------



## zolee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Nice job, I'm stuck at 3.792 stable or something (running 24/7 at 3.708) until I get my new psu... which should be here Monday









Thats really nice! grats.







What voltage do you use for that frequency?


----------



## zolee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navinng* 
guys i am buying a new phenom II X2 550....can u plz tell me which is the best motherboard in $150-$200 range with ddr3 support









I would recommend my board, i love it, but thats under $100.


----------



## Maarten150

asus striker formula 3

or anything with a Southbridge 750 and 790FX chipset MSI or GIGABYTE or ASUS ...


----------



## Contagion

hey guys if i switched my cpu back to dual, then jotted down all the core temps (idle and load) for different volts, would that be a surefire way of knowing what the temps are as a quad?
or at least a good way of trying to judge the temps?


----------



## vnv727

What I did was to take the temp for idle and load in dual core and see how the cpu temp in pc wizward and compared to Everest. For me it was a 4-8C dif. So since I can get the cpu temp in Everest I assume that is around 5C overestimate. Still, I don't go over 56-57C to be on the safe side.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zolee*


Thats really nice! grats.







What voltage do you use for that frequency?


Thanks, for that I went up to 1.472vcore but it dropped to 1.456v under load...like I said my psu is coming in on Monday.

Here is what I did, haven't tweaked it much and sure I could get more out of it.

3.792 GHz 18.5 x 205
1.472v-1.456v NB Voltage Control 1.120v
CPU Nib + 0.025v CPU Vol. Control + 0.150v
SB 1.280v 7-7-7-28-1T 1.7v @1366MHz

^ Those are just the notes I have to myself so I remember my settings.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zolee*


I would recommend my board, i love it, but thats under $100.











^Seconded. Flash it to F2c to try to unlock the cores, worked for me


----------



## Axxess+

I would want to post my specs to get in the club, but I am too lazy/installing my side window in the moment. lol


----------



## Brutuz

Got my 550, Unlocked! Woot! Lost Temp sensors though.









Clock speed: 3616.46 MHz
FSB x Multi: 200.91 * 18
Vcore: 1.425v
RAM speed: 800Mhz
NB speed: 2000Mhz
HT Link: 2000Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method: TRUE with Low Speed Panaflo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656925


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Got my 550, Unlocked! Woot! Lost Temp sensors though.









Clock speed: 3616.46 MHz
FSB x Multi: 200.91 * 18
Vcore: 1.425v
RAM speed: 800Mhz
NB speed: 2000Mhz
HT Link: 2000Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method: TRUE with Low Speed Panaflo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656925

Temp sensors.... yeah that is normal... you lose the cores but you should be able to see the cpu itself....


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I wish I could unlock my 550 8[.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


have you got a screen shot of your cpuz open on the memory tab please?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


I wish I could unlock my 550 8[.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

wat


----------



## Brutuz

Mines good, boots at 4Ghz when unlocked, going to keep pushing it until its 100% stable.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*





try upping your nb to 2600/2800 that should greatly help you times in super pi 1m


----------



## Axxess+

Hmmm.. I don't think I'll unlock my two cores, as it involes too much hassle and will probably lead to artifacts and more... I'll try bumping the multiplier up a bit, though. I can't go really high, stuck with the stock cooler(pun lol) and also... my PSU ha.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Hmmm.. I don't think I'll unlock my two cores, as it involes too much hassle and will probably lead to artifacts and more... I'll try bumping the multiplier up a bit, though. I can't go really high, stuck with the stock cooler(pun lol) and also... my PSU ha.


Not sure you can unlock with that mobo anyway.....


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Hmmm.. I don't think I'll unlock my two cores, as it involes too much hassle and will probably lead to artifacts and more... I'll try bumping the multiplier up a bit, though. I can't go really high, stuck with the stock cooler(pun lol) and also... my PSU ha.


Nah, it's just one option in the BIOS and it works or it doesn't, no problems like that, etc.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

yea every now and then my bios would forget settings, like which drive to boot from. it made me so mad. and idk if its an issue, but if i set my cpu volt to say 1.53 it will only show as 1.51 or 1.52


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

or any other voltage setting for that matter. 1.48 is 1.45 and so on


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Nah, it's just one option in the BIOS and it works or it doesn't, no problems like that, etc.

So if there's a problem, I reset the CMOS and I'm good ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
Think3r... good point... didn't think of the low voltage thing but sounds like some really poor quality control then. But the likelyhood of 2 boards in row?? That is really far fetched....

MrAMD_Fan, yeah true far fetched situation but you never know these days I guess









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
*yea every now and then my bios would forget settings*, like which drive to boot from. it made me so mad. and idk if its an issue, but if i set my cpu volt to say 1.53 it will only show as 1.51 or 1.52

Wahrheitoderpflicht, speaking of low voltage cmos batteries have you checked yours? Make sure it's at least 3.0+ volts. I typically use a multimeter when checking the voltage. If you have another spare battery try swapping it out.

Let us know

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
So if there's a problem, I reset the CMOS and I'm good ?

Axxess+, that is correct









Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

^
Yeah, I'll need it lol
But even there, does unlocking the two cores raise the temps enough to make me buy a new heatsink, or will the stock be alright ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


^
Yeah, I'll need it lol
But even there, does unlocking the two cores raise the temps enough to make me buy a new heatsink, or will the stock be alright ?


Axxess+, unlocking the "disabled" cores will probably increase temperatures all around (idle/load). Will the stock heatsink be enough? I don't see why it wouldn't be. If you decide to start overclocking I'd advise keeping an eye on the temperatures though. Of course purchasing an aftermarket cooler shouldn't be out of the question. I recommend picking one up anyways. The Xigmatek S1283 is a great buy in my opinion.

Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess+, unlocking the "disabled" cores will probably increase temperatures all around (idle/load). Will the stock heatsink be enough? I don't see why it wouldn't be. If you decide to start overclocking I'd advise keeping an eye on the temperatures though. Of course purchasing an aftermarket cooler shouldn't be out of the question. I recommend picking one up anyways. The Xigmatek S1283 is a great buy in my opinion.

Good luck










Thanks!
Yeah, I think I'll stick to overclocking when I'll get a new heatsink. I need to check out if my board is the 2.0 rev, as the first can't unlock cores.
Anyways. It's not as I *needed' to overclock right now. Sure, unlocking the cores would be nice, but I'll wait for a new heatsink. It's still a blazing fast CPU


----------



## Henderson

Any idea on how to lock the unlocked cores again? I set the Core Calibration option to Disabled in BIOS, but there are still 4 active cores...


----------



## Brutuz

That should have locked the cores.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henderson* 
Any idea on how to lock the unlocked cores again? I set the Core Calibration option to Disabled in BIOS, but there are still 4 active cores...

Clear CMOS


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
MrAMD_Fan, yeah true far fetched situation but you never know these days I guess









Wahrheitoderpflicht, speaking of low voltage cmos batteries have you checked yours? Make sure it's at least 3.0+ volts. I typically use a multimeter when checking the voltage. If you have another spare battery try swapping it out.

Let us know

Axxess+, that is correct









Good luck

Yea you wouldnt think that having a low battery would cause so many problems


----------



## ragna

hi...
is there good chances to get a x2 550 @ x4 on newegg?
I see all failed unlocks in europe/asia..


----------



## vnv727

If you want to be guaranteed the unlock just buy a 940 to begin with. It's a gamble.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ragna* 
hi...
is there good chances to get a x2 550 @ x4 on newegg?
I see all failed unlocks in europe/asia..

The best chances were when they first released. I bought mine on newegg a week after launch and it unlocked and I read everyone on newegg said they did too.

The later batches don't unlock as much but you could always take a gamble.


----------



## ragna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
If you want to be guaranteed the unlock just buy a 940 to begin with. It's a gamble.

I wish a combo like yours...x2 550+ga 770 ddr3...i donÂ´t need more..

but in my country I can get a x2 550 aprox same price to import it..import it only be a choice if i have better changes to get a unlocked cpu..


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ragna*


I wish a combo like yours...x2 550+ga 770 ddr3...i donÂ´t need more..

but in my country I can get a x2 550 aprox same price to import it..import it only be a choice if i have better changes to get a unlocked cpu..


I would say you don't have a better chance getting it here..... Like the other person said... better chance when the chip first comes on the market..... then the chance goes down...


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


The best chances were when they first released. I bought mine on newegg a week after launch and it unlocked and I read everyone on newegg said they did too.

The later batches don't unlock as much but you could always take a gamble.


I got mine in the first week, too 8[. I just suck at luck.

Unless I'm doing something wrong when trying to unlock, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.


----------



## knocker

Quick update on my temp problem, after a bit of looking at the settings I realised Speedfan was reporting CPU temps as GPU temps! I think the actual temps of the CPU are either Temp 2 or Temp 3 in speed fan in which case everything appears OK. I will try to OC now. Does anyone know of any other good temperature monitoring software?
Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

CoreTemp is good for, well, core temps. Everest is also supposed to be a good one.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I got mine in the first week, too 8[. I just suck at luck.

Unless I'm doing something wrong when trying to unlock, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.

AFAIK ASUS mobos don't unlock cores well.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I got mine in the first week, too 8[. I just suck at luck.

Unless I'm doing something wrong when trying to unlock, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.

What is your batch number? You can find it on the CPU. Here is a list of what steppings fail and which pass. Flash to your newest bios and set unleashed mode to enabled and ACC to auto (leave everything else on default). Then if it doesn't POST, increase CPU voltage upwards to 1.4v. If it doesn't POST around there then you definitely have bad cores.


----------



## ocfanboy

Hey guys, I'm a bit stuck...
I've managed a stable overclock at 3.9...
19x206
vcore-1.4625
nb vid- 1.2125
ram voltage-2.1
I've ran it stable for several hours and it's very stable








only worried bout ram voltage as stock is 1.8 and warranty is 2.1...
Not sure if these volts are making it stable or not, ram is only up by 24 MHz...
My main problem is I can't seem to hit 4.0 ghz with several different changes.. Vcore up till 1.5125 and nb up till 1.2250...
Is vista 64 holding me back or could it be my volts on my ram?
I keep getting bsod and I've read that it is ram related if it's the bsod?
Any help will be appreciated..
Really wanna try hit 4.0 even though it's not much of a dif








3.9 idle- 34c
3.9 load-42c
thanks guys


----------



## thlnk3r

Ocfanboy, great job so far. What is your NB Frequency and HT speed at? The 24Mhz overclock on your memory may or may not be a factor at this point. Try lowering the divider and bring that frequency down to see if that effects anything.

3.9Ghz at 1.46 is pretty darn good in my opinion!

Good luck


----------



## Tonicblazer

hey i got a question, would i have a better chance unlocking my cores if i had a 64bit OS?

Also when i try to unlock the cores now, i get to the loading screen of Windows XP and then it just freezes or just sits there, any idea why it would do that?

Im so close to being able to get it to work its ridiculous lol almost teasing me haha if there's any help u could recommend that would be nice but im thinking its a lose cause haha

Just gonna have to save up for a quad core i think


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer* 
hey i got a question, would i have a better chance unlocking my cores if i had a 64bit OS?

Also when i try to unlock the cores now, i get to the loading screen of Windows XP and then it just freezes or just sits there, any idea why it would do that?

Im so close to being able to get it to work its ridiculous lol almost teasing me haha if there's any help u could recommend that would be nice but im thinking its a lose cause haha

Tonicblazer, I believe unlocking the "disabled" cores is on the hardware level so I don't think the operating system matters. Have you tried upping the Vcore on the processor to 1.4volts to see if that helps?

Good luck


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tonicblazer, I believe unlocking the "disabled" cores is on the hardware level so I don't think the operating system matters. Have you tried upping the Vcore on the processor to 1.4volts to see if that helps?

Good luck









yep i have, no luck oh well, it sucks too because the first 550BE i bought unlocked to a quad and ran decent, still had some errors but was stable, but i hated the errors coming up so i thought i'd trade it in and try a different one and now no luck haha oh well pretty fun though to see if i could get a quad core for half the price pretty much


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer* 
yep i have, no luck oh well, it sucks too because the first 550BE i bought unlocked to a quad and ran decent, still had some errors but was stable, but i hated the errors coming up so i thought i'd trade it in and try a different one and now no luck haha oh well pretty fun though to see if i could get a quad core for half the price pretty much

What do you mean it was stable and had errors? That is a contradictory statement... I believe on that Biostar board you have to set HT Link to 1600mhz to get it to work right so try that.


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
What do you mean it was stable and had errors? That is a contradictory statement... I believe on that Biostar board you have to set HT Link to 1600mhz to get it to work right so try that.

ok i will try that, i'll try the 1.4v and 1600 ht and see what happens

thanks for the help i'll be back in a bit to let you know how it went.


----------



## Scrypt3r

Hmmm can someone help i cant decide! later this year im going to upgrade and get a 550 or 720 and try to unlock (i know i shouldn't expect to unlock but hey, core(s) for free right?) and i was wondering, what would be the best and most overclockable if i cant unlock?

Edit: Does annyone know if AMD are making any X3's or X2's with the new memory controller like the 965?


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
What do you mean it was stable and had errors? That is a contradictory statement... I believe on that Biostar board you have to set HT Link to 1600mhz to get it to work right so try that.

ah still no luck, well im not gonna mess with it anymore until either a new bios comes out or something. but a dual at 3.6ghz aint bad.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrypt3r*


Edit: Does anyone know if AMD are making any X3's or X2's with the new memory controller like the 965?


Scrypt3r, I believe the Phenom II X2 and Athlon II X2 have the same IMC as the 965 (Deneb). All are AM3 components. The same should apply to the Phenom II X3's as well.

Good luck


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Darn. The battery trick, ram, nor the biostar bios recovery methods worked. I do believe that I have bricked yet another motherboard.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Scrypt3r, I believe the Phenom II X2 and Athlon II X2 have the same IMC as the 965 (Deneb). All are AM3 components. The same should apply to the Phenom II X3's as well.

Good luck

Iirc, the Phenom II x4 920 and 940 had the old Phenom IMC from the athlon64, the x2 and x3, x4 9x5 series' had the new one that has DDR3 as well, but the newest 965 has an entirely new NB or something in the CPU.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer*


ah still no luck, well im not gonna mess with it anymore until either a new bios comes out or something. but a dual at 3.6ghz aint bad.


Try going back to the January BIOS. I couldn't unlock with the newest, but going back worked for me.


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ocfanboy, great job so far. What is your NB Frequency and HT speed at? The 24Mhz overclock on your memory may or may not be a factor at this point. Try lowering the divider and bring that frequency down to see if that effects anything.

3.9Ghz at 1.46 is pretty darn good in my opinion!

Good luck










thanks








my ht and nb are both running at 2060...
when I overclocked to 4.0 I tried lowering the both below the stock 2000 but no luck... Also left them on auto where they stayed on 2060 also no luck...
Could it be that this is a max for my processor? I've also read that 64 bit could be holding me back?


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


Try going back to the January BIOS. I couldn't unlock with the newest, but going back worked for me.


yea i did try that one, didnt work, just not that lucky i guess


----------



## Contagion

hey guys i just switched it back to dual core so i could get an idea of the temps and this is what i got
at 1.456v and 3.8ghz
i loaded core temp of 31C
and cpu temp of 44C
attached pic.
im not really sure but is that good or bad?


----------



## JSwanzy

Such a good CPU. Probably my favorite dual core seeing it's so cheap @ 3GHz and being able to make it 4 cores at up and around to 4GHz just makes it seem not legal.


----------



## Bagpuss

Im having fun undervolting my 550 now.......now i've got the Quad Core freebie out of my system and discovering absolutely NONE of the games and Apps i have actually _need_ 4 cores, i switched back to dual core mode and i am running it at 1.175 vlts 2.5Ghz....

And in the only games i play, Battlefield 2 and some Steam Source games, i still get 100fps+!!!!









For now i'll take the saving on my electricity bill, and as and when i need more CPU power, i'll ramp up the volts/Ghz/cores....


----------



## HondaGuy

Still playing Battlefield 2 myself.....


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bagpuss* 
Im having fun undervolting my 550 now.......now i've got the Quad Core freebie out of my system and discovering absolutely NONE of the games and Apps i have actually _need_ 4 cores, i switched back to dual core mode and i am running it at 1.175 vlts 2.5Ghz....

And in the only games i play, Battlefield 2 and some Steam Source games, i still get 100fps+!!!!









For now i'll take the saving on my electricity bill, and as and when i need more CPU power, i'll ramp up the volts/Ghz/cores....









That was what I did lol. Ran 4 cores and then realized I didn't really need them.
Instead of underclocking/undervolting so much, why don't you try PhenomMSRTweaker? It is a great program that is like custom cool n quiet so you can have very high performance under load and cut back on the electricity bill while using less intense apps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Iirc, the Phenom II x4 920 and 940 had the old Phenom IMC from the athlon64, the x2 and x3, x4 9x5 series' had the new one that has DDR3 as well, but the newest 965 has an entirely new NB or something in the CPU.

Brutuz, the IMC is different even with the cores being the same (Deneb)? That's definitely interesting. Do you have a link to the documentation that explains this? I wouldn't mind reading up on it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
Could it be that this is a max for my processor? I've also read that 64 bit could be holding me back?

Ocfanboy, that is a possibility. 3.9Ghz is definitely something to not be ashamed about. It seems like the max speed for these processor is in the range of 3.8-4Ghz.

I've read a few links there and now about Vista vs XP overclocking. I don't think there is really any definitive answer when it comes to both operating systems. Have you tried testing with a different OS to see if that yields a higher OC?

Good luck


----------



## Tonicblazer

finally got to 3.7Ghz!!!

here's the validate link.

1.4v

I've found that using amd overdrive seems to be more stable for me for some reason.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=661736

even though cpu-z is reporting 1.376 as core volt its really 1.4

ran a stability test for 10 minutes to see the temps on this speed and it got up to 44C which is kinda interesting, right now im idling at 28C which isnt too bad.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer* 
ran a stability test for 10 minutes to see the temps on this speed and it got up to 44C which is kinda interesting, right now im idling at 28C which isnt too bad.

Tonicblazer, very nicely done. Those temperatures are comparable to an older Socket 939 single core









Good luck


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tonicblazer, very nicely done. Those temperatures are comparable to an older Socket 939 single core









Good luck

thanks







im gonna try to see what i can get tomorrow when i have more time to mess with it, kinda interesting to see how far the cpu can go with just a little voltage increase.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Brutuz, the IMC is different even with the cores being the same (Deneb)? That's definitely interesting. Do you have a link to the documentation that explains this? I wouldn't mind reading up on it.

I can't remember where I heard it, it was one of the reviews posted here though.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
I can't remember where I heard it, it was one of the reviews posted here though.

Brutuz, ahh ok. I'll google and search around OCN to see if I come up with anything. This is interesting though. I'll post up if I find something


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bagpuss* 
Im having fun undervolting my 550 now.......now i've got the Quad Core freebie out of my system and discovering absolutely NONE of the games and Apps i have actually _need_ 4 cores, i switched back to dual core mode and i am running it at 1.175 vlts 2.5Ghz....

And in the only games i play, Battlefield 2 and some Steam Source games, i still get 100fps+!!!!









For now i'll take the saving on my electricity bill, and as and when i need more CPU power, i'll ramp up the volts/Ghz/cores....









That is funny u say that.... that is what i did.... 4 cores....ok... did that... i did try undervolting but i kept it at 3.2ghz when i did.... may have to revist that again....


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, wow these 550BE's are ridiculous. How can these things manage 1.13volts?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

What are some of your guy's scores in Vantage? I'm only getting like 6500 for my CPU score at 3.8GHz.


----------



## Dopamin3

1 hr blend doesn't really prove CPU is stable at all









I've had many overclocks that pass blend but fail small fft or vice-versa.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


1 hr blend doesn't really prove CPU is stable at all









I've had many overclocks that pass blend but fail small fft or vice-versa.


Dopamin3, are you referring to OCCT or Prime95? OCCT from what I understand is a lot different from most stress testers. From what I read the application catches errors more efficiently and quicker.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dopamin3, are you referring to OCCT or Prime95? OCCT from what I understand is a lot different from most stress testers. From what I read the application catches errors more efficiently and quicker.

I personally always equated the OCCT auto test (medium data set) as a prime95 blend test. It basically would produce the same results. The small data set is pretty much the same as small fft in prime95. I could be wrong on this but this is what I've read before and from personal experiences.

I can run a small data set fine, but if my memory not playing well with CPU/NB, I fail medium data set. If I pass medium data set with low clocked ram and low NB speeds, I can fail the small data set. Ideally small data set is a good starting point because it lets you know if the CPU is stable. Blend/Medium data set just reinforces that your CPU + Memory + NB are playing well together.


----------



## ocfanboy

Hey guys, can't seem to get 4.0 so I'm gonna stick to 3.9...
My question is can I overclock my nb manually without raising the fsb?
My mother board does support me upping or lowering it manually but would it be stable without upping fsb for desired nb clock?I plan to have at least 2400mhz of nb clock...
I've noticed that performance doesn't change much just over clocking the CPU... My 3.9 is stable and I would like to mannually up the nb by at least another 300mhz... I know then I'll see a big difference on performance








thanks guys








ps: will try and post my steppings and verification asap as I'm using a mobile device to browse the net...


----------



## Chrono Detector

Use LinX or Intel Burn Test, I find them much faster and more accurate. Run 20 or more tests and it will indicate if your system is stable.

Seriously, I find Prime95 and OCCT takes way too long and a waste of time and not too mention a waste of electricity.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Hey guys, can't seem to get 4.0 so I'm gonna stick to 3.9...
My question is can I overclock my nb manually without raising the fsb?
My mother board does support me upping or lowering it manually but would it be stable without upping fsb for desired nb clock?I plan to have at least 2400mhz of nb clock...
I've noticed that performance doesn't change much just over clocking the CPU... My 3.9 is stable and I would like to mannually up the nb by at least another 300mhz... I know then I'll see a big difference on performance








thanks guys








ps: will try and post my steppings and verification asap as I'm using a mobile device to browse the net...



up your nb multi to like 11x or 12x jobs a gud'un


----------



## vnv727

Just thought I'd stop in and see if anything needed to be updated on the list or any new postings with stable overclocks have gone undetected(by me)


----------



## JMT668

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Hey guys, can't seem to get 4.0 so I'm gonna stick to 3.9...
My question is can I overclock my nb manually without raising the fsb?
My mother board does support me upping or lowering it manually but would it be stable without upping fsb for desired nb clock?I plan to have at least 2400mhz of nb clock...
I've noticed that performance doesn't change much just over clocking the CPU... My 3.9 is stable and I would like to mannually up the nb by at least another 300mhz... I know then I'll see a big difference on performance








thanks guys








ps: will try and post my steppings and verification asap as I'm using a mobile device to browse the net...


im stuck at 3.9 aswell sucks!


----------



## Tonicblazer

Welp i got up to 3.8Ghz at 1.425V

Tried 3.9Ghz at 1.45V but no luck, keeps crashing on me

But im happy with 3.8Ghz til i get a new processor.

Heres the validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=662705


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Just thought I'd stop in and see if anything needed to be updated on the list or any new postings with stable overclocks have gone undetected(by me)


UPDATE on the QUAD CORE....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
Seriously, I find Prime95 and OCCT takes way too long and a waste of time and not too mention a waste of electricity.

Chrono, well everyone has their own opinions and procedures when it comes to stability testing. Really though nothing is ever 100% stable. Just the other day I received a BSOD and my machine isn't even overclocked. Though I think it was more OS related then hardware









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
I plan to have at least 2400mhz of nb clock...

Ocfanboy, you may also have to up the NB-CPU voltage. For any NB Frequency over 2400Mhz you may have to add +.200 volts. Try it at stock voltage first and see how that works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
UPDATE on the QUAD CORE....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117

HondaGuy, nice results. Did you also test this overclock with OCCT?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonicblazer* 
Welp i got up to 3.8Ghz at 1.425V

Tried 3.9Ghz at 1.45V but no luck, keeps crashing on me

But im happy with 3.8Ghz til i get a new processor.

Heres the validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=662705

try 217/218 try 217 fsb first with a cpu multi of 18x same voltages as you are using and with a 12x nb multi and up your nb voltage a little bit. If it doesnt work bump you cpu voltage up a bit again


----------



## Tonicblazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


try 217/218 try 217 fsb first with a cpu multi of 18x same voltages as you are using and with a 12x nb multi and up your nb voltage a little bit. If it doesnt work bump you cpu voltage up a bit again


thanks for the advice, i did all that but no luck still, thanks for the help though.


----------



## HondaGuy

For everyone who cant just much of an overclock just in dual core, just enable ACC in the Bios, but dont go into Quad Core Mode


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


For everyone who cant just much of an overclock just in dual core, just enable ACC in the Bios, but dont go into Quad Core Mode


Very interesting, definitely trying this when I get home from work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


For everyone who cant just much of an overclock just in dual core, just enable ACC in the Bios, but dont go into Quad Core Mode


HondaGuy, interesting. How successful have your overclocks been by doing this?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, interesting. How successful have your overclocks been by doing this?


It has gotten me the top spot in the Dual Core









Comes with lots to tweaking with the - and + of ACC and finding the sweet spot, with every chip is different tho

*thInk3r:* I have NOT tested Dual Core at 4.160 with OCCT( yet)


----------



## HondaGuy

[email protected] Quad [email protected] 2996,,,,Ram Tracers PC-6400 @1141


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


[email protected] Quad [email protected] 2996,,,,Ram Tracers PC-6400 @1141


That is amazing









Is it infinitely stable in prime95 blend test?


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


That is amazing









Is it infinitely stable in prime95 blend test?


I don't think HondaGuy sleeps... all he does is overclock!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


I don't think HondaGuy sleeps... all he does is overclock!











I cant help it there's no school in the summer...LOL


----------



## ocfanboy

Thanks Honda guy







I will definately try this tonight







(ACC)
is it correct to say that if you have low temps then you will have a low vcore?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Thanks Honda guy







I will definately try this tonight







(ACC)
is it correct to say that if you have low temps then you will have a low vcore?


Good luck on the ACC...... you should have low temps when using low Vcore, but it also depends on your Case, cables placement, cooling, how many fans are running


----------



## Axxess+

Well, goddamn. I just looked over my mobo box, and sawa DDR2 1333+. Hmm.
I go check at NCIX, and the picutre is 1066+. Hmm.
I check the comments, and people say 1333+ is rev.2. It seems I have the rev 2.0, people.
I didn't even knew. What the hell.
Brb unlocking cores.


----------



## thlnk3r

Axxess+, of course Gigabyte has a small disclaimer on this:

Quote:

* DDR2 1333+ is supported with combination of AM3 processors and qualified memory modules, please refer "Memory Support List" for detail memory support information.
Hopefully your memory is capable of overclocking to those speeds. Keep us updated!

Good luck


----------



## senior03

Hey guys i just bought a new pc some days ago and in the spirit of my nerdiness(is that a word??) i decided to of course overclock it. I can get a stable 3.75 ghz and im glad with that but seeing as we humans are greedy, i want more!

Im currently running it at 3.85ghz but prime95 reads an error after about 5 minutes of running it.

Im new to all of this overclocking business so im not quite sure what to do now.

Its running on 1.42v and idling around 36-38 and below 55 when on full load.
The ram is on 2.04v and its 1100mhz stock was 1066.

Its a gigabyte ga ma-770 ud3 mobo and the cpu..







*roll*.... thats a given









I read in the stress.txt of prime95 that it might help to mess around with the memory timings. Ive got no idea what to do with them so i havnt touched it.

Should i just be happy that i can get a stable 3.75 or is it possible to make it stable?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Hey guys i just bought a new pc some days ago and in the spirit of my nerdiness(is that a word??) i decided to of course overclock it. I can get a stable 3.75 ghz and im glad with that but seeing as we humans are greedy, i want more!

Im currently running it at 3.85ghz but prime95 reads an error after about 5 minutes of running it.

Im new to all of this overclocking business so im not quite sure what to do now.

Its running on 1.42v and idling around 36-38 and below 55 when on full load.
The ram is on 2.04v and its 1100mhz stock was 1066.

Its a gigabyte ga ma-770 ud3 mobo and the cpu..







*roll*.... thats a given









I read in the stress.txt of prime95 that it might help to mess around with the memory timings. Ive got no idea what to do with them so i havnt touched it.

Should i just be happy that i can get a stable 3.75 or is it possible to make it stable?


Fill in your system details in user cp. and do you happen to have cpuz? if not get it here and post a screen shot of the cpu and memory tab thanks


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Fill in your system details in user cp. and do you happen to have cpuz? if not get it here and post a screen shot of the cpu and memory tab thanks











That was fast


















Ill add the details to my cp in the meanwhile.


----------



## [email protected]'D

and 274x14 WTH







try this 17.5 x 224 FSB with 1.48vcore"ISH" and nb multi to 12x and up you nb voltage a little. try it if it works YEY 3.9Ghz if not come back and I shall have another think


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
and 274x14 WTH







try this 17.5 x 224 FSB with 1.48vcore"ISH" and nb multi to 12x and up you nb voltage a little. try it if it works YEY 3.9Ghz if not come back and I shall have another think










Isnt that a lot of vcore for a stock cooler? im definitely no expert but i was worried just getting into the 1.4 mark :


----------



## [email protected]'D

ahh didnt know you were on stock cooling. what voltage you running now?


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
ahh didnt know you were on stock cooling. what voltage you running now?

1.424 to be exact.


----------



## [email protected]'D

try them setting with that voltage


----------



## Sleeping Giant

How do you know what the stock volts on the NB are?


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
try them setting with that voltage

No good, i got black screened. computer was running but nothing was showing on my monitor. I think the ram frequency went too high.. 1193mhz..

i can only choose between x2, x3, x4 and x5.33 if i put it on x.4 ill only get <900 mhz on the ram :/ and 5.33 was the 1193


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
How do you know what the stock volts on the NB are?

CPU-NB I think is 1.1875v and for nb its 1.2v if I can rember rightly I don't have a clue where you find out just remeber reading it in a thread a while back. but then again it could be different depending on what mobo you have.

I'm just guessing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
No good, i got black screened. computer was running but nothing was showing on my monitor. I think the ram frequency went too high.. 1193mhz..

i can only choose between x2, x3, x4 and x5.33 if i put it on x.4 ill only get <900 mhz on the ram :/ and 5.33 was the 1193

up your mem voltage a tad. if not
try 218fsb x 18multi 12x nb multi


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Yeah 'cause I was wondering what to bump it to when people say "add .2v". Add .2 to what.. Haha.


----------



## thlnk3r

Senior03, welcome to Overclock.net









I'd like to also suggest that you lower your memory divider. This will take your memory out of the equation. If your memory frequency is beyond it's factory speed then you may run into stability issues. I believe this normally occurs when the reference clock speed is raised.

For the NB voltage try giving it a +.100v bump from stock.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Yeah 'cause I was wondering what to bump it to when people say "add .2v". Add .2 to what.. Haha.


try not to go above 1.4v cpu-nb v my cpu-nb voltage is 1.375 or something like that soo that would only be a .2 increase


----------



## thlnk3r

As suggested by *HondaGuy*:

Quote:



Set the (NBvid to .+100 )for Stock use Up to 3400mhz
ADD more NBvid when you Overclock past 3400mmz
Usually +.200 for above 3600mhz with 2400nb.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


As suggested by *HondaGuy*:


couldn't of put it better myself


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, welcome to Overclock.net









I'd like to also suggest that you lower your memory divider. This will take your memory out of the equation. If your memory frequency is beyond it's factory speed then you may run into stability issues. I believe this normally occurs when the reference clock speed is raised.

For the NB voltage try giving it a +.100v bump from stock.

Let us know

Good luck


But isnt ram speed also important? i paid for 1066 speed so id at least like for it to be that :/ i think i read somewhere that these ram sticks can go up to 1200 with the right settings. Its why i was running with 14x274, so that my ram also has nice speed.


----------



## [email protected]'D

your either going to have to compromise or stick where your at


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


your either going to have to compromise or stick where your at


Agreed, and CPU/NB speed is more important than RAM speed.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


your either going to have to compromise or stick where your at


Damn!

Is there no other way to make this 3.8 stable while maintaining 1066+mhz for the ram? After i jumped the clear_cmos pins on the mobo it asked me if i wanted to go to default or "last known good" settings, i chose the latter and it put me back to 14x274, thats why im hoping that theres an alternative to this speed.


----------



## [email protected]'D

an alternative to 14x274?

plus you could probs. get 3.9ghz rather easily if you were willing to compromise which it doesnt seem like you want to


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


But isnt ram speed also important? i paid for 1066 speed so id at least like for it to be that :/ i think i read somewhere that these ram sticks can go up to 1200 with the right settings. Its why i was running with 14x274, so that my ram also has nice speed.


Senior03, I typically suggest this only during testing. If you temporarily rule out the memory being the culprit then you can hopefully be able to focus more on the processor and not the memory as well. Once you have found a nice stable overclock with your processor you can then later on adjust the divider/sub-timings accordingly.

Good luck


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


an alternative to 14x274?

plus you could probs. get 3.9ghz rather easily if you were willing to compromise which it doesnt seem like you want to


I dont think theres ever a situation where ill be able to use all that cpu power, but the ram on the other hand. Id rather sacrifice 100mhz for the cpu in order to gain 200-300 on the ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, I typically suggest this only during testing. If you temporarily rule out the memory being the culprit then you can hopefully be able to focus more on the processor and not the memory as well. Once you have found a nice stable overclock with your processor you can then later on adjust the divider/sub-timings accordingly.

Good luck


Ill try in the name of progression, but id still prefer a decent (3.7/3.8)cpu speed with a high ram speed over a high cpu speed and low ram speed.


----------



## senior03

Okay i just tried with the ram being at a reasonable speed. I still got black screened. These were the settings.

cpu multi = x17.5
cpu nb frequency =x12
cpu frequency = 224
mem clock = 896 (x4)
cpu nb VID=normal (what is this)
cpu vcore = 1.42
dram volt = 2
nb volt = 1.2

I dont know what im doing wrong.


----------



## alwaysAMD

cpu nb VID = voltage for the on die memory controller. you could try giving it a little bump.


----------



## navinng

which is a better motherboard Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P or Asus M4A78T-E for phenom II x2 550


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


cpu nb VID = voltage for the on die memory controller. you could try giving it a little bump.


I did that and i still got black screened.

This is what ive done.

cpu multi = x15.5
cpu nb frequency =auto
cpu frequency = 250
mem clock = 1000 (x4)
cpu nb VID=+0.50 
cpu vcore = 1.42
dram volt = 2.2
nb volt = 1.2

At least it got me booted up :/


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navinng* 
which is a better motherboard Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P or Asus M4A78T-E for phenom II x2 550

Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P in my opinion can unlock cores with that not sure o the asus with unlocking cores etc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
I did that and i still got black screened.

This is what ive done.

cpu multi = x15.5
cpu nb frequency =auto
cpu frequency = 250
mem clock = 1000 (x4)
cpu nb VID=+0.50
cpu vcore = 1.42
dram volt = 2.2
nb volt = 1.2

At least it got me booted up :/

might need a bit more juice/voltage to the cpu but I wouldn't risk it with a stock cooler.


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P in my opinion can unlock cores with that not sure o the asus with unlocking cores etc

might need a bit more juice/voltage to the cpu but I wouldn't risk it with a stock cooler.

Yeah it crashed after a couple of minutes in prime95.

Changed it to
14x273 @ 3.8 ghz, and after 10 minutes (not saying much but still) in prime it still seems to be doing great. Though im a bit worried about the temperature, its 56-57 on full load, any reason to be worried?

EDIT: of course just as i write this the first worker in prime stops due to an error. god damn it.


----------



## alwaysAMD

If this is just for a suicide run, start at 1.5v and work your way down. But like Foxy said, the stock cooler will hold you back big time.

I got 3.8Ghz stable with 1.456v Windows, 1.46 BIOS. All I did was up the multi to 19, and the NB multi to 12x. I'm gonna try a lower mutli/higher fsb when I get home tonight to see if I can lower the vcore a bit.


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
If this is just for a suicide run, start at 1.5v and work your way down. But like Foxy said, the stock cooler will hold you back big time.

I got 3.8Ghz stable with 1.456v Windows, 1.46 BIOS. All I did was up the multi to 19, and the NB multi to 12x. I'm gonna try a lower mutli/higher fsb when I get home tonight to see if I can lower the vcore a bit.


I dont know why but mine doesnt seem to like when the multiplier is too high.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


I dont think theres ever a situation where ill be able to use all that cpu power, but the ram on the other hand. Id rather sacrifice 100mhz for the cpu in order to gain 200-300 on the ram.

Ill try in the name of progression, but id still prefer a decent (3.7/3.8)cpu speed with a high ram speed over a high cpu speed and low ram speed.


RAM speed max no difference in 99% of apps, less than 5% at most, while CPU speed can make a LOT of difference.

Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=665098 Woot, Now to see if its stable...


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Yeah it crashed after a couple of minutes in prime95.

Changed it to 
14x273 @ 3.8 ghz, and after 10 minutes (not saying much but still) in prime it still seems to be doing great. Though im a bit worried about the temperature, its 56-57 on full load, any reason to be worried?

EDIT: of course just as i write this the first worker in prime stops due to an error. god damn it.



Do you have the 8 pin connected to the mobo? Might have to update your PSU 450w just might not be cutting it


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Do you have the 8 pin connected to the mobo? Might have to update your PSU 450w just might not be cutting it

Yeah of course its connected :/

Anyways ive got it running on prime for almost an hour now and no sign of any trouble.
3.8ghz
cpu multi = x16
cpu nb frequency =auto
cpu frequency = 238
mem clock = 936 (x4)
cpu nb VID=default
cpu vcore = 1.42
dram volt = 1.9
nb volt = default


----------



## HondaGuy

So you have 1066 ram but you downgrade it to 800, and just raise the FSB, You should do some everest benchmarks and see the difference between the scores you get now compare it to just leave your ram at 1066
Isent your ram rated for 2.1-2.2 volts?


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
So you have 1066 ram but you downgrade it to 800, and just raise the FSB, You should do some everest benchmarks and see the difference between the scores you get now compare it to just leave your ram at 1066
Isent your ram rated for 2.1-2.2 volts?

Mine are factory overclocked 6400, first time i went into the bios the default was 800 mhz and the volt was at 1.8

Ill try to see if 3.8ghz with 900 mhz ram is better than 3.7 and 1066 ram.

EDIT:

Where can i get the everest test?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Mine are factory overclocked 6400, first time i went into the bios the default was 800 mhz and the volt was at 1.8

Ill try to see if 3.8ghz with 900 mhz ram is better than 3.7 and 1066 ram.

EDIT:

Where can i get the everest test?

Factory overclocked doesn't exist, that's actually somewhat of an oxymoron. The SPD was just programmed to boot at a low setting so it is compatible with the majority of motherboards and setups.

Everest

I believe you have to pay for Everest to run the full bandwidth test.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Mine are factory overclocked 6400, first time i went into the bios the default was 800 mhz and the volt was at 1.8

Ill try to see if 3.8ghz with 900 mhz ram is better than 3.7 and 1066 ram.

EDIT:

Where can i get the everest test?

NO memory runs above 800mhz and 1.8v on the AMD boards by default. You have to manually change it.... The default for your memory is 2.2v according to Kingston's website. I have pc8500 memory and it is rated for 2.1v and 1066 but it shows up as 1.8v and 800. I tried it in a MSI CF-F, Asus M4A78 E and a Asus M4N78 pro and it all shows up the same way. That is a function of the AM2+/AM3 chips, I believe....


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
NO memory runs above 800mhz and 1.8v on the AMD boards by default. You have to manually change it.... The default for your memory is 2.2v according to Kingston's website. I have pc8500 memory and it is rated for 2.1v and 1066 but it shows up as 1.8v and 800. I tried it in a MSI CF-F, Asus M4A78 E and a Asus M4N78 pro and it all shows up the same way. That is a function of the AM2+/AM3 chips, I believe....

If memory has an SPD programmed for 1066, and the board can run it, it most likely will. So I believe that is not true.

I've only had this OCZ ddr2 kit but it has no proper SPD so I have to enter everything manually.


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Factory overclocked doesn't exist, that's actually somewhat of an oxymoron. The SPD was just programmed to boot at a low setting so it is compatible with the majority of motherboards and setups.

Everest

I believe you have to pay for Everest to run the full bandwidth test.

As i said earlier im not an expert. I just asked on another forum why my ram was running on 800 mhz and how come it was showing pc2-6400 in cpu-z and they answered that most pc2-8500 are factory overclocked, so i just took their word for it :/

Thanks for the link

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
NO memory runs above 800mhz and 1.8v on the AMD boards by default. You have to manually change it.... The default for your memory is 2.2v according to Kingston's website. I have pc8500 memory and it is rated for 2.1v and 1066 but it shows up as 1.8v and 800. I tried it in a MSI CF-F, Asus M4A78 E and a Asus M4N78 pro and it all shows up the same way. That is a function of the AM2+/AM3 chips, I believe....

Well can ya blame me for trusting what it actually says :/? When i clear my cmos the ram always goes back to 800mhz and the volt to 1.8


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
As i said earlier im not an expert. I just asked on another forum why my ram was running on 800 mhz and how come it was showing pc2-6400 in cpu-z and they answered that most pc2-8500 are factory overclocked, so i just took their word for it :/

Thanks for the link

Well can ya blame me for trusting what it actually says :/? When i clear my cmos the ram always goes back to 800mhz and the volt to 1.8

EDIT: okay i did the everest test honda suggested and i got these results, i have no idea what they mean, so you guys tell me.

High cpu speed and low ram speed:








"Low" cpu speed and high ram speed:


----------



## HondaGuy

*Senior*: Do you know what BIOS you are running on the mobo? just wondering cause Everest not reading your motherboard... You should be using BIOS *F8*
The bottom one is better score, next time if you could get a CPUZ shot with Memory tab, see what your NB is running


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
*Senior*: Do you know what BIOS you are running on the mobo? just wondering cause Everest not reading your motherboard... You should be using BIOS *F8*
The bottom one is better score, next time if you could get a CPUZ shot with Memory tab, see what your NB is running

Ive been running all sorts of programs today but i can almost swear that i saw one where it said my bios were something like "@2.1" or anything like that, is there a way to check?

nb frequency is at 214x with the bottom setup.

dxdiag says this about my bios.

"award modular bios v6.00pg" not sure if it rings any bells to you guys.

And this is what i got out from my registor

"GBT - 42302e31
Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG"

So to sum up, its better to have faster ram than cpu? until a point that is.


----------



## HondaGuy

I marked mine what bios I am running. Version number is what I need...


----------



## senior03

Oh sorry about that, mine says FBd.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Oh sorry about that, mine says FBd.

Your running a beta bios, that could be your problem all long, you should update to F8, here is there website:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2982


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Your running a beta bios, that could be your problem all long, you should update to F8, here is there website:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2982

I had no idea, i just popped in the cd i got with my mobo and it installed all my drivers :x

Lets just hope this is the source of the problem.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


I had no idea, i just popped in the cd i got with my mobo and it installed all my drivers :x

Lets just hope this is the source of the problem.


Thats your problem right there.....You need a stable bios in order to do some serious Overclocking

EDIT::::::Hold on, I'll get you what you need, just download the F8 bios from Gigabyte website for now and extract it to you desktop

Here download is file and install while in windows, this program will allow you to update your bios while in Windows
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...lity&FileID=52

Here is what it will look like.... then just Update bios with the file you just downloaded (F8)


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Thats your problem right there.....You need a stable bios in order to do some serious Overclocking


I entered my bios quick flash utility but i only had 2 options, one was to save bios to driver other was to load, i picked load but i could only choose a floppy, and i dont even have a floppy driver.

Are there any other ways to update my bios?


----------



## Dopamin3

Don't flash bios in Windows unless you want to brick your board!!~









If you do some googling you will find it is very easy to do with a flash drive. flash bios flash drive


----------



## ocfanboy

Hey hondaguy, thanks








I put it on 4.0 did some testing, upped the vcore And ran a 3 hour occt test and it was stable...
Ran prime 95 and the 1st core kept on getting an error...
My nb speed is at 25xx...
I think my nb vid voltage is holding me back as I upped the nb click speed?
What is safe nb vid voltage and could this be my problem?
I'm at work Now and my nb vid voltage is on 1.2500...
Do you think I need som more to get it 100 % stable?
Also my bios has a nb vid voltage and also another nb voltage?
Which one should I be bumping up?
I've only been upping nb vid and not nb...
Hope you understand what I'm trying to say


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Don't flash bios in Windows unless you want to brick your board!


Dopamin3, well yes and no. Yes you risk bricking your bios when flashing in Windows but the same thing can occur when doing it after POST. I think the percentage of failure is much higher when flashing in Windows. Honestly though the process is so quick I hardly ever hearing it happening...but there are those times when some of us aren't lucky.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


I put it on 4.0 did some testing, upped the vcore And ran a 3 hour occt test and it was stable...
Ran prime 95 and the 1st core kept on getting an error...
My nb speed is at 25xx...
I think my nb vid voltage is holding me back as I upped the nb click speed? 
What is safe nb vid voltage and could this be my problem? 
I'm at work Now and my nb vid voltage is on 1.2500...
Do you think I need som more to get it 100 % stable? 
Also my bios has a nb vid voltage and also another nb voltage?
Which one should I be bumping up? 
I've only been upping nb vid and not nb...
Hope you understand what I'm trying to say










Ocfanboy, I would try giving your NB Vid a bump of +.200. I believe HondaGuy recommends +.200 for anything above 3600Mhz OC and 2400Mhz NB. In regards to your second question, "NB Vid" controls the voltage going to NB that is on the processor. "NB voltage" is the voltage for your chipset (motherboard).

Hope that helps


----------



## ocfanboy

Thanks








my problem is my stock nb vid is 1.1000 stock I'm already up to 1.2500...
Occt says my CPU is stable and I think prime95 telling me that my hrdware working together is not stable so I'm guessing it's my nb vid...
When you say +200? I think I've done that? I'm busy running prime as we speak so I will see if it's stable at nb vid 1.2500... But that's only in bout ten hours time...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
When you say +200? I think I've done that? I'm busy running prime as we speak so I will see if it's stable at nb vid 1.2500... But that's only in bout ten hours time...

Ocfanboy, that is correct. A +.200 increase from stock would put you at 1.2000 volts. Does the processor at 3.9Ghz successfully pass stability testing in Prime 95?

Good luck


----------



## ocfanboy

In the beginning it wasn't passing but I upped my nbvid to 1.8xx and it became stable...
I took it from 19x206 to 19x211 to get to 4.0 so my nb clock speed went up bout 0.100... That's why I think it's my nb vid... But I've upped the nb vod voltage by nearly 1.000 from when I had it on 3.9... In total I've upped it bout 1.5... So from what I understand I should up it a little more so i will have upped it by at least 1.300?since my stock nb vid was 1.1000?

Looking at this chart I can see I might have to bump it up a little more if it's not stable when I get home...
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...-oc-550-a.html


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Thats your problem right there.....You need a stable bios in order to do some serious Overclocking

EDIT::::::Hold on, I'll get you what you need, just download the F8 bios from Gigabyte website for now and extract it to you desktop

Here download is file and install while in windows, this program will allow you to update your bios while in Windows
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...lity&FileID=52

Here is what it will look like.... then just Update bios with the file you just downloaded (F8)


I tried using it but it didnt work, it was probably cause the bios link you gave me was for rev 1.0 while i have 2.0









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Don't flash bios in Windows unless you want to brick your board!!~









If you do some googling you will find it is very easy to do with a flash drive. flash bios flash drive

I used one of the tricks from there but ive run into a problem.

When the bios are updated and i try to boot on default settings it keeps on restarting just 5-10 seconds after it made it to the desktop. I bumped the vcore to 1.42 (my oc vcore) and it seemed to work just fine. Now should i be worried that it wasnt stable on default settings or just get started with oc'ing?


----------



## valdin

Hi to all. Very big thanks for this topic! I have bot one of Phenom II x2 550, and unlock all 4-e cores. It 0923APMW. For naw I have test it in:
Clock speed -3600 all 4-e cores!
FSB x Multi 200 x 18.0
Vcore 1.35 + 0.1 v
RAM speed 1066 6-6-6-18-24
NB speed 2400
HT Link 2000
Motherboard Biostar TA790GX 128M (78DEA715)
Cooling method Cooler Master Susurro









Ihave question about QnQ with overclocking of CPU, if I overclcked my from 3.1 to 3.6 in will work fine or have some mistakes ?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Don't flash bios in Windows unless you want to brick your board!!~









If you do some googling you will find it is very easy to do with a flash drive. flash bios flash drive

Gigabyte mobo have Dual Bios on the board, so when flashing, you get a bad flash, hydro goes out, it reverts back to the oringal stock bios and then you can try to reflash your bios again

*Senior:* on your mobo CD there should be that program just version 1.0...........Or you can extract the bios to your desk top just leave it there, then reboot, gigabyte screen comes up, then push END on the keyboard to enter Q-flash... then choose your location (HDD) where you saved the new file, it should update there...


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Gigabyte mobo have Dual Bios on the board, so when flashing, you get a bad flash, hydro goes out, it reverts back to the oringal stock bios and then you can try to reflash your bios again

*Senior:* on your mobo CD there should be that program just version 1.0...........Or you can extract the bios to your desk top just leave it there, then reboot, gigabyte screen comes up, then push END on the keyboard to enter Q-flash... then choose your location (HDD) where you saved the new file, it should update there...

I already did update my bios but i have another problem.

"When the bios are updated and i try to boot on default settings it keeps on restarting just 5-10 seconds after it made it to the desktop. I bumped the vcore to 1.42 (my oc vcore) and it seemed to work just fine. Now should i be worried that it wasnt stable on default settings or just get started with oc'ing?"


----------



## alwaysAMD

^ Did you manually set everything to stock or did you load "Optimized Defaults"?


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
^ Did you manually set everything to stock or did you load "Optimized Defaults"?

Optimized default.

I just went .025 by .025 and i found out that it needs at least +0.050 more than the optimized. Could it be that this version of the bios just require more power for the cpu?


----------



## djohny24

Hello guys! well, finally i received today one PII 550. But... Mounted in a Gigabyte GA-790x UD4 (F3) with 2x2GB Mushkin Radioactive 1066 [email protected],1v. But... in bios, all in "default", runs perfect... but... when i run orthos (with its four options) in 54 min, crash, and occt default test, crash in 10min...

My temperatures are 36Âºc idle, 44Âºc full with Noctua NH u12, and vcore stock 1.30v.

Is normal??? what can i do??? :S :S


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Hello guys! well, finally i received today one PII 550. But... Mounted in a Gigabyte GA-790x UD4 (F3) with 2x2GB Mushkin Radioactive 1066 [email protected],1v. But... in bios, all in "default", runs perfect... but... when i run orthos (with its four options) in 54 min, crash, and occt default test, crash in 10min...

My temperatures are 36Âºc idle, 44Âºc full with Noctua NH u12, and vcore stock 1.30v.

Is normal??? what can i do??? :S :S

hello djohny,.. well i assume you got it unlocked and tried to stress it with dual orthos







, you could bump the vcore one or two notches due to its power demand running in quad mode and would be grateful if you could post your bios setting as well







... watch your temps, 44c stressed at stock is a bit warm...

happy clocking
flo


----------



## djohny24

But my actual configuration is stock frequencies, cores (only dual core, no quad) and with stock vcore, nb voltaje, etc... my orthos crash. Must i change my processor?


----------



## valdin

What about QnQ on 3.6Gh ? Is it works fine? Or it coud damange all system?


----------



## [email protected]'D

I was bored soo I was trying to see the highest overclock I could get without going into 1.5v in bios and playing round with my new mem. and this was it. I could of probs got a lot higher I just got bored of overclocking and thought it was time for some gaming action







ohh and plus I also boosted my nb from 2500 to 2700 seems a lot better.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
I have question about QnQ with overclocking of CPU, if I overclcked my from 3.1 to 3.6 in will work fine or have some mistakes ?

Valdin, from what I heard enabling Cool'n'Quiet on Phenom II processors does not effect overclocking. Can anyone running Cool'n'Quiet confirm for us?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
"When the bios are updated and i try to boot on default settings it keeps on restarting just 5-10 seconds after it made it to the desktop. I bumped the vcore to 1.42 (my oc vcore) and it seemed to work just fine. Now should i be worried that it wasnt stable on default settings or just get started with oc'ing?"

Senior03, are you running all four cores on your 550BE or just the two? This may be why you have to run a higher than normal Vcore. With the previous bios it may have been unstable but wasn't exhibiting any errors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
But my actual configuration is stock frequencies, cores (only dual core, no quad) and with stock vcore, nb voltaje, etc... my orthos crash. Must i change my processor?

Djohny24, this issue may not be processor related. Have you had a chance to run a diagnostic on your memory to see if that is the culprit? I recommend downloading Memtest86+ and running a scan. Run tests 5 and 8 each for at least 10-15 minutes. If everything passes then we can rule out memory being the problem.

Good luck guys


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r - I am enabling Cool'n'Quiet on Phenom II processors and it is work the question is it safe fore computer at all? I mean when I looking in CPU-Z it is jumping all the time from x4 to x12 and to x18 ? Is it safe for CPU or it better to turn it off?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
thlnk3r - I am enabling Cool'n'Quiet on Phenom II processors and it is work the question is it safe fore computer at all? I mean when I looking in CPU-Z it is jumping all the time from x4 to x12 and to x18 ? Is it safe for CPU or it better to turn it off?

Valdin, in older processors (S754, S939 and AM2/AM2+) Cool'n'Quiet would cause the machine to crash while being overclocked. In the past it's always been recommended to disable this function but I have heard many users say it runs much differently on Phenom II processors. I cannot speak from experience so my response may not be as accurate. In terms of it being "Safe" it's completely fine to have it enabled but if you decide to overclock and leave it on then it may run into issues. I recommend testing both functions.

Hope that helps


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, are you running all four cores on your 550BE or just the two? This may be why you have to run a higher than normal Vcore. With the previous bios it may have been unstable but wasn't exhibiting any errors.



I dont think im able to unlock with this motherboard, so for now its only 2 cores.

Anyways i just bios version from FD to FB, and this version seems to be great, im able to run it with optimized settings which should be the standard for all the bios versions.. Im currently downloading some stuff so i wont be doing any OC for a today, but i think this bios has got potential


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


I dont think im able to unlock with this motherboard, so for now its only 2 cores.

Anyways i just bios version from FD to FB, and this version seems to be great, im able to run it with optimized settings which should be the standard for all the bios versions.. Im currently downloading some stuff so i wont be doing any OC for a today, but i think this bios has got potential










That board should unlock. Put ACC on auto and enable another setting, maybe called "Special Firmware" or something.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


That board should unlock. Put ACC on auto and enable another setting, maybe called "Special Firmware" or something.


Really :O? Im almost positive i read somewhere that it wasnt possible on this board, now youve gotten me all happy









Any link on how to unlock?


----------



## zerogspacecow

Hey guys, I already posted a separate thread, but I though maybe I should post my problem here too (since this thread is dedicated to the 550).

Basically, I can't seem to overclock past 3.6ghz. Anytime I attempt to go higher (by adjusting the multiplier) it will immediately crash (if I use OverDrive) or fail to boot (if I use the BIOS settings). It seems like this just happens when I adjust the voltage, because I can get to 3.6ghz on stock voltage, although that doesn't even appear to be stable.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow* 
Hey guys, I already posted a separate thread, but I though maybe I should post my problem here too (since this thread is dedicated to the 550).

Basically, I can't seem to overclock past 3.6ghz. Anytime I attempt to go higher (by adjusting the multiplier) it will immediately crash (if I use OverDrive) or fail to boot (if I use the BIOS settings). It seems like this just happens when I adjust the voltage, because I can get to 3.6ghz on stock voltage, although that doesn't even appear to be stable.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Make sure your memory is stable first







With memtest86+ and prime95 blend. You may need to add nb or nb-cpu volts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
That board should unlock. Put ACC on auto and enable another setting, maybe called "Special Firmware" or something.

Dopamin3, I was under the impression that you need a SB750 chipset in order to unclock the "disabled" cores? I believe a few other chipsets will work but I'm not sure if the SB700 will









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow* 
Basically, I can't seem to overclock past 3.6ghz. Anytime I attempt to go higher (by adjusting the multiplier) it will immediately crash (if I use OverDrive) or fail to boot (if I use the BIOS settings). It seems like this just happens when I adjust the voltage, because I can get to 3.6ghz on stock voltage, although that doesn't even appear to be stable.

Zerogspacecow, do you have any CPU-Z screen shots that you could share with us that show your 3.6Ghz overclock? Make sure to include each tab if you can.

Good luck


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Make sure your memory is stable first







With memtest86+ and prime95 blend. You may need to add nb or nb-cpu volts.

I haven't made any adjustments to the memory, but I'll go ahead and test it when I get home. Should I set the CPU back to stock before I test the memory?

Edit: th1nk3r, I'll post screens when I get home.

I'll also be doing a fresh install of Windows 7 tonight (going from the RC to the RTM).


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow* 
I haven't made any adjustments to the memory, but I'll go ahead and test it when I get home. Should I set the CPU back to stock before I test the memory?

Zerogspacecow, you could if you would like. That way we can test the memory to see if it's failing/faulty.

Btw see my post above









Good luck


----------



## valdin

Dopamin3 -please add my results to fist page table.
zerogspacecow - I think you shall to increase V core 0.1 adn NB vid 0.1 allso NB to 2400 and you will pass this fall.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
Dopamin3 -please add my results to fist page table.
zerogspacecow - I think you shall to increase V core 0.1 adn NB vid 0.1 allso NB to 2400 and you will pass this fall.

Okay, I'll try that too.

By the way, I tried unlocking the other 2 cores, and while booting I just got a ton of artifacting on the Windows 7 glowing logo thing, then immediate crashing. I can't remember if that was on stock multiplier or not though.

Edit: Also, should I try disabling Cool and Quiet and C1E?


----------



## senior03

Sweet, i just managed to unlock the 2 other cores









Can any of you guys suggest me some settings to overclock to?

EDIT: ive got a weird problem, i cant get the cpu temperatures to show









Not in hardwaremonitor nor in everest and amd overdrive shows -256 celsius for all the cores...


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Sweet, i just managed to unlock the 2 other cores









Can any of you guys suggest me some settings to overclock to?

EDIT: ive got a weird problem, i cant get the cpu temperatures to show









Not in hardwaremonitor nor in everest and amd overdrive shows -256 celsius for all the cores...


When you unlock the cores, I believe that's what happen. I don't really think it's worth the trouble unlocking the cores ,as you'll have worst experiances in games and applications and probably instability.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


When you unlock the cores, I believe that's what happen. I don't really think it's worth the trouble unlocking the cores ,as you'll have worst experiances in games and applications and probably instability.


Are you just sayin this cause you perhaps werent able to? ..





















..

If youre for real how come so many people are trying so hard to unlock their cpus? hell i even got on that wagon.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Are you just sayin this cause you perhaps werent able to? ..





















..

If youre for real how come so many people are trying so hard to unlock their cpus? hell i even got on that wagon.


Any game engine will not use the 4 CPUs.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Any game engine will not use the 4 CPUs.


I heard that GTA4, arma2 and maybe also crysis performance better with a quad but im not sure.

If it doesnt use all 4 cores does it mean it will switch to just one? and then is it correct that most games can use both powers of dual cores?


----------



## willrichtor

I've got my stock cooled 550 running at 3.4 without increasing voltage. I haven't pushed the OC yet because I want to upgrade my cooling and really see what it can do instead of continually teasing at it.

I've got a worry though that is nagging at me because it just doesn't seem quite right to me. My system specs are as follows:
PII X2 550 3.4ghz OCed, stock cooling
OCZ Reaper 1600 Ram 4gb, running at 1333 for stability
MSI 790GX-G65 mobo
Sapphire 4850x2 2g, stock speeds

Running 3dmark Vantage I only came up with a score of 9444 on performance settings. The 4850x2 is benching to expectations at 12094, but my CPU only got a score of 5698? Is that right? I'm not expecting the outlandish false readings that are given when running a physx card, but surely 5698 is a bit low for a freaking Phenom 2 running at 3.4ghz???

What am I missing? Temps are fine, better than fine for the cpu and gpus considering it's all under stock cooling. Is this a good place to ask this? I searched around and it seems like starting ANOTHER "3dmark Vantage score WAY too low" thread would just be silly. Better to stick to existing threads, right?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


EDIT: ive got a weird problem, i cant get the cpu temperatures to show









Not in hardwaremonitor nor in everest and amd overdrive shows -256 celsius for all the cores...


Senior03, this is a typical occurrence when unlocking the "disabled" cores on the Phenom II 550BE. The temperatures not read correctly as far as I know. If you revert back to two cores then it should.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


I don't really think it's worth the trouble unlocking the cores ,as you'll have worst experiences in games and applications and probably instability.


Axxess+, some unlocked 550BE's were unstable and some were not. In my opinion it's all based on luck...unless of course you have the ability to cherry pick your processors









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

busy day today *thInk3r* I see.......


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willrichtor*


Running 3dmark Vantage I only came up with a score of 9444 on performance settings. The 4850x2 is benching to expectations at 12094, but my CPU only got a score of 5698? Is that right? I'm not expecting the outlandish false readings that are given when running a physx card, but surely 5698 is a bit low for a freaking Phenom 2 running at 3.4ghz?


Willrichtor, with no overclock on your processor what were you getting in Vantage? Can you also list off the rest of your settings (ie. nb freq, memory ect)? Include some CPU-Z screen shots if you can. Each tab would be helpful.

Good luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


busy day today *thInk3r* I see.......


Just in a few threads, I haven't had a chance to hit the other sections


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, this is a typical occurrence when unlocking the "disabled" cores on the Phenom II 550BE. The temperatures not read correctly as far as I know. If you revert back to two cores then it should.


Do you know how to move onto oc'ing with this restriction of the temps?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Do you know how to move onto oc'ing with this restriction of the temps?


Everest will display overall temp, but not individual cores. Most temp programs do that so it's fine.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Everest will display overall temp, but not individual cores. Most temp programs do that so it's fine.


His right Everest CPU temp is pretty much bang on, it just wont show each core......


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


His right Everest CPU temp is pretty much bang on, it just wont show each core......


Okay ill try using that as my source of info.

How high do you guys think i could get it up to on my stock cooler? i was able to get it stable on 3.7ghz dual.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Okay ill try using that as my source of info.

How high do you guys think i could get it up to on my stock cooler? i was able to get it stable on 3.7ghz dual.


You might be able to get somewhat the same, if not 3.6 to be safe, but I wouldnt push it to much until you get an aftermarket cpu cooler


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You might be able to get somewhat the same, if not 3.6 to be safe, but I wouldnt push it to much until you get an aftermarket cpu cooler


Yea im not going to either. Seeing as the 2 cores are unlocked it should enough with 3.6.


----------



## HondaGuy

just be glad that you have a 3.6 quad for $100.00 LOL

Dont wanna risk any damage to it, some people would like to have a cheap quad core


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


just be glad that you have a 3.6 quad for $100.00 LOL

Dont wanna risk any damage to it


Im glad i got a dual core 3.7 for 100$ lol, this just makes me extremely and amazingly happy


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Okay ill try using that as my source of info.

How high do you guys think i could get it up to on my stock cooler? i was able to get it stable on 3.7ghz dual.

3.4ghz-3.6ghz quad assuming it unlocks properly.


----------



## senior03

I think somethings wrong with the cpu temperature in everest.. before i unlocked it showed that my cpu temp was on 79! and that was on optimized settings. After ive unlocked and bumped the voltage to 1.42 it still shows 79..

Any other alternatives ?

EDIT: i forgot to add that it stays on 79 even on full load.


----------



## willrichtor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Willrichtor, with no overclock on your processor what were you getting in Vantage? Can you also list off the rest of your settings (ie. nb freq, memory ect)? Include some CPU-Z screen shots if you can. Each tab would be helpful.

Good luck









The picture I attached in my first post had some of that info. I'll attach a pic with all the tabs of CPUZ. And my stock speed CPU score in Vantage is 5332


----------



## djohny24

hello again! my computer works right, yeah! finally my temps voltaje was wrong, it was my problem. ([email protected],1 and default was 1,91v xD)

Now is running 4xorthos @ 3600Mhz in stock dual core at 1,4vcore. My temps are 46Âºc full and in my room there is... 27Âºc ambient. Is normal with my current cooler?.

Must i watch my temps? thanks again!


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys. Picking mine up tomorrow morning. Looking forward to overclocking this chip.

Had a 720 BE and took it to 3.8Ghz stable. I also had a 955 BE and took that to 3.95Ghz stable. All on my old Nvidia chipset board that cost Â£40 brand new (AM2+) back in Jan









Looking to try for 4Ghz with this.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Okay, so I haven't run test yet, but here is all the info for my RAM.

Here is the information about the RAM from Corsair:










And here is all the information from CPU-Z:




























And here is the information from OverDrive:



















What strikes me as odd is that the RAM doesn't seem to be showing as what it should. Corsair says it should run at 1.8v, but it's showing 1.5v. Timings seem off too (or I could be reading it wrong). Speed should also be 1600mhz. None of that seems to be showing up correctly though?

I'm going to install the Windows 7 RTM before I run memory tests, but if those screen shots give you any insight into my problem, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow*


Okay, so I haven't run test yet, but here is all the info for my RAM.

Here is the information about the RAM from Corsair:










And here is all the information from CPU-Z:




























And here is the information from OverDrive:



















What strikes me as odd is that the RAM doesn't seem to be showing as what it should. Corsair says it should run at 1.8v, but it's showing 1.5v. Timings seem off too (or I could be reading it wrong). Speed should also be 1600mhz. None of that seems to be showing up correctly though?

I'm going to install the Windows 7 RTM before I run memory tests, but if those screen shots give you any insight into my problem, let me know! Thanks!


You need to input the ram settings manually in bios. I also think it's hilarious Corsair calls 9-9-9-24 timings "low latency". In fact, that is the highest latency 1600mhz memory on the market


----------



## zerogspacecow

Okay, I'll do that after the Windows 7 RTM finishes installing. But, do you think that could be what was causing my system instability? And when I set it manually in the BIOS, should I do it at 1.8v?

As far as the timings are considered, it seemed pretty average for 1600mhz DDR3. Plus, I got the 2x 2GB kit for $65, so it was a decent deal. I dunno, after I get the CPU overclocked I was planning on OC'ing the memory and video card.


----------



## senior03

Do the ram timings really matter that much







?


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Do the ram timings really matter that much







?


Nah, they're pretty much just a marketing gimmick anyway...


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Do the ram timings really matter that much







?


Timings are much more important than speed. There are lots of benchmarks proving this that i have seen (don't ask me where they are...sorry). People have been posting about this for a while at least for ddr2.... the pc2 6400 (800) at cas 4 blew away the pc2 8500 (1066) at cas 5... that is what i got from the posts i saw... and like i said earlier in this thread.... with the AMD motherboards, if you set everything to auto, ddr2 memory (can't speak for ddr3), will default to pc 6400 1.8v or less..... the memory i have in my sig rig, i tried it with 3 different motherboards, and it always defaulted to 1.8v and pc6400.... even tho' it was pc8500 2.1v....


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


Timings are much more important than speed. There are lots of benchmarks proving this that i have seen (don't ask me where they are...sorry). People have been posting about this for a while at least for ddr2.... the pc2 6400 (800) at cas 4 blew away the pc2 8500 (1066) at cas 5... that is what i got from the posts i saw... and like i said earlier in this thread.... with the AMD motherboards, if you set everything to auto, ddr2 memory (can't speak for ddr3), will default to pc 6400 1.8v or less..... the memory i have in my sig rig, i tried it with 3 different motherboards, and it always defaulted to 1.8v and pc6400.... even tho' it was pc8500 2.1v....


:O

Is there away to overclock them or is that underclocking you have to do







?


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I'm just stating that if u take the defaults the memory will not run at it's advertised speed (if it is over pc6400). You have to manually set the settings higher...and i guess if the memory is rated higher than it is showing up as... that is not really overclocking when you turn it up. I wouldn't consider it underclocking unless you manually set it lower than what it shows up as defaults.....

And i guess the other point i was making was clocking the memory higher doesn't necessarily give you better performance. You can overclock the memory if you want.....


----------



## zerogspacecow

Well, the BIOS doesn't seem to give me much control over the RAM. It lets me change memory clock (I think), but the options are like 400, 667, and 800. Then it lets me change over voltage. So how would I set the RAM to what it's supposed to be at? Or even set it to 1333mhz if I can get the timings tighter?


----------



## EurYnomE

I also have just upgraded my build. My mobo M4A785TD-V by asus is setting my ram to ddr3 1333 and it should be ddr3 1600. The bios is a bit confusing considering I havn't oc'd a computer since around 2002 (DFI Lanparty) and the terminology is completely different in the bios menu. I am afraid to start jumping into changing everything (I have been able to run stable on stock cooling at 3.6) however I can't seem to find the section in the bios that lets me change the ram speed. I will try to get more information in around 30 minutes however I am at work right now so I can't work on the rig.

I am having trouble finding a guide to help me understand the bios for this motherboard, however so far the 550 seems to be preforming nicely!

System Specs

AMD Phenom II 550BE (3.6ghz on stock cooling, max temp 45c.)
M4A785TD-V asus mobo
2x2gb ddr3 1600 gskill ram
nvidia 7800GT vid. card (Soon to be upgraded.. next paycheck)


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EurYnomE* 
I also have just upgraded my build. My mobo M4A785TD-V by asus is setting my ram to ddr3 1333 and it should be ddr3 1600. The bios is a bit confusing considering I havn't oc'd a computer since around 2002 (DFI Lanparty) and the terminology is completely different in the bios menu. I am afraid to start jumping into changing everything (I have been able to run stable on stock cooling at 3.6) however I can't seem to find the section in the bios that lets me change the ram speed. I will try to get more information in around 30 minutes however I am at work right now so I can't work on the rig.

I am having trouble finding a guide to help me understand the bios for this motherboard, however so far the 550 seems to be preforming nicely!

System Specs

AMD Phenom II 550BE (3.6ghz on stock cooling, max temp 45c.)
M4A785TD-V asus mobo
2x2gb ddr3 1600 gskill ram
nvidia 7800GT vid. card (Soon to be upgraded.. next paycheck)

So your setup is very similar to mine then.

Did you test that setup with 3.6ghz? What did you use to test? I had mine at 3.6ghz with stock voltage, and it crashed during the OverDrive stability test. I'm not sure what caused it though.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

That bios has lots of control over the ram.... it should be like mine... you have to change the memory settings to manual and btw: actually 400 = 800, 667 = 1333, 800 = 1600.. i'm not an expert at ddr3 but try setting the setting to 800 and save and reboot and see what the first screen shows...

EDIT: I looked at the specs of that mobo and it looks sweet!


----------



## HondaGuy

Dont use AOD to test your stabilty there are to many bugs, Use OCCT..


----------



## EurYnomE

Im sorry you must have misunderstood me. It is ddr3 1600. Not 1600 mhz









Its ok though I did no specify.

The reason I am so confused is that the only section I see the number 1333 is in the onboard video section in the motherboard. But it is 1333mhz.

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ - Retail

That's the ram I am using.

Also, I havn't ran any stress tests yet.... I used to prime95 etc for 4 days, however this time around im going to watch my temps and test it by gaming on full settings. Seems that if I try to run bf2142 with the clock at 3.7 or more it will crash to windows.

I am overclocking in the bios only, I don't trust the program that came with the mobo, plus it doesn't let me adjust the ram timings.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Well, the fresh install of Windows 7 seems to have done some good. I haven't touched the memory yet. But I seem to be more stable now than before. I had it at 19x multiplier with a voltage of 1.4125 and it wasn't stable, but it didn't immediately crash...

HondaGuy, I'm installing OCCT right now.

And Mr. AMDfan, thanks for the tip, I'll try that in just a minute.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EurYnomE* 
Im sorry you must have misunderstood me. It is ddr3 1600. Not 1600 mhz









Its ok though I did no specify.

The reason I am so confused is that the only section I see the number 1333 is in the onboard video section in the motherboard. But it is 1333mhz.

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ - Retail

That's the ram I am using.

Also, I havn't ran any stress tests yet.... I used to prime95 etc for 4 days, however this time around im going to watch my temps and test it by gaming on full settings. Seems that if I try to run bf2142 with the clock at 3.7 or more it will crash to windows.

I am overclocking in the bios only, I don't trust the program that came with the mobo, plus it doesn't let me adjust the ram timings.

Ummmm.... ddr3 1600 does run at 1600mhz.... look at this review: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2193

Here is an excerpt:

"These enthusiast grade DDR3 modules run at 1600MHz, with a CAS latency of 7-7-7-18 at 1.8V. The low latency PDC32G1600LLK kit has a PC3-12800 rating, which that means it's capable of delivering a massive 12.8GB/s to the system."


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willrichtor*


The picture I attached in my first post had some of that info. I'll attach a pic with all the tabs of CPUZ. And my stock speed CPU score in Vantage is 5332


Willrichtor, have you had a chance to compare to others might be getting with the same processor?

Perhaps someone here can also share their Vantage benchmarks for Willrichtor?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Now is running 4xorthos @ 3600Mhz in stock dual core at 1,4vcore. My temps are 46Âºc full and in my room there is... 27Âºc ambient. Is normal with my current cooler?.

Must i watch my temps?


Djohny24, at that room ambient temperature those full load temps are completely fine. On average I've seen 50+ during full load tests. Keeping it below 50C is a pretty good goal to stick to. Keep up the great work









Good luck


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


That bios has lots of control over the ram.... it should be like mine... you have to change the memory settings to manual and btw: actually 400 = 800, 667 = 1333, 800 = 1600.. i'm not an expert at ddr3 but try setting the setting to 800 and save and reboot and see what the first screen shows...

EDIT: I looked at the specs of that mobo and it looks sweet!










It's odd, but I freeze when I set it to 800. I tried putting voltage at 1.8v manually, and setting it to automatic, with the same results. I'm at 667 right now, and I'm going to run a memtest to find out if it's stable like this. Any ideas why it didn't work at 800? It wasn't hot or anything, and that's stock clocks.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


Dopamin3 -please add my results to fist page table. 
zerogspacecow - I think you shall to increase V core 0.1 adn NB vid 0.1 allso NB to 2400 and you will pass this fall.


That didn't seem to work. It wouldn't even post after setting the NB to 1.3v and 2400...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow*


It's odd, but I freeze when I set it to 800. I tried putting voltage at 1.8v manually, and setting it to automatic, with the same results. I'm at 667 right now, and I'm going to run a memtest to find out if it's stable like this. Any ideas why it didn't work at 800? It wasn't hot or anything, and that's stock clocks.


Zerogspacecow, I believe DDR3-1600 is only reachable if you overclock up to that speed. Only speeds that are supported without an overclock are 1333, 1066 and 800. In order to reach 1600Mhz (800Mhz) you'll probably have to play with the reference clock. Can anyone confirm for us? Here are the specifications for his motherboard: http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1...68&modelmenu=2.

Good luck


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

i would say for overclocking.... don't try to do the overclocking of the cpu and ram at the same time... you will go nuts... focus on one at a time.. I would leave the ram on auto and overclock the cpu or vice versa.... just my 2 cents...


----------



## thlnk3r

MrAMD_Fan, great suggestion.

Zerogspacecow, just remember one thing...cpu speed is the King. I always play with my memory later on


----------



## zerogspacecow

Alright, right now I'm running Prime95 on small for the following settings:

3800mhz: 19x at 1.45v
DDR3 at 1333mhz Auto Voltage (1.59)

If this tests fine without any trouble, then I'll try bumping up to 19.5. I assume that is going to fail, so if it does, then I'll try bumping up the HT ref clock.

Once I get the CPU squared away, then I'll attempt OC'ing the RAM. I'm mostly concerned with getting some tight timings. I'd prefer to have tight timings and 1333mhz than loose timings and 1600mhz. I'll probably require a lot of advice when I do that.

Then, after that, I'll worry about overclocking the HD 4870.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Well crap, that failed at 19x and 1.45v... I was expecting that to work. Bumping down to 18.5x and I'll run a test overnight, then go from there.


----------



## EurYnomE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
i would say for overclocking.... don't try to do the overclocking of the cpu and ram at the same time... you will go nuts... focus on one at a time.. I would leave the ram on auto and overclock the cpu or vice versa.... just my 2 cents...

Dur, dont do both at the same time, but you have to be thinking about both. I want my ram to run at 1600mhz... To the guy that said ddr3 1600 runs at 1600 yes, I was responding to the guy talking about the pc3200 for ddr400... I did not say pc1600 i said ddr3 1600. Id say im medium in experience with overclocking, i've done a few systems, however I use DFI motherboards, I made myself a guide translating what the terms DFI uses to what terms I understand. I read the "Overclocking guide" around 6 yrs ago on overclock.net and read it again. I know how to manipulate the voltage to the overclock while watching stability and temps, i'm confident that I won't overstress my chip, I was just wondering if someone could give me a map of this disorganized bios so I don't have to use TurboV which came with the mobo to overclock this sucker....

Also, im trying to run bf2 and it installed all three disks clean, however when I try to run it says "Please insert disk 2 and retry blah blah blah"

PLEASE HELP!

haha

PS: this mobo is set up for crossfire correct? I keep reading this but newegg did no specify


----------



## EurYnomE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
MrAMD_Fan, great suggestion.

Zerogspacecow, just remember one thing...cpu speed is the King. I always play with my memory later on









HAHA, says the guy who wishes he had the system I am retiring...


----------



## djohny24

Well well, now my phenom is running test at 3,7Ghz! with the same vcore hehe, 1,4v. Temps: Idle 35Âº, load 46Âº with 27Âº ambient room


----------



## EurYnomE

Grats!


----------



## djohny24

Here is my screen









http://galeon.com/civicsport16/Pii_1.JPG

working at 2 x 3,7Ghz @ 1,4vcore ^^

I will try in 2 hours downloading vcore a little ^^


----------



## senior03

Im having trouble with the 2 unlocked cores now.

Its the 2nd time it just suddenly froze everything and left me to restart it. All settings are on default besides the vcore and ram volt. ram is on 2.0 and vcore is 1.42, any suggestions or is it just not a good idea to unlock them on a stock cooler?


----------



## zerogspacecow

Well, I'm stable at 18x and 1.4v for 3.6ghz. That seems awfully low compared to other people. If I go any higher on the multiplier, I'm not stable. Any ideas?


----------



## HondaGuy

*ZERO:*

up your volts to 1.45, also you will need to up the volts on the NB to be stable, try 1.2 volts


----------



## valdin

senior03 -it is not a cooler problem, try to increase some NB 0.1 V and V core 1.456 and make some 50 times of 3dmark 06 CPU test .
zerogspacecow -look to previews my post to you and try to do that after that must work.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
senior03 -it is not a cooler problem, try to increase some NB 0.1 V and V core 1.456 and make some 50 times of 3dmark 06 CPU test .
zerogspacecow -look to previews my post to you and try to do that after that must work.

Yeah, I tried that and it wouldn't post after setting it to 2400.

HondaGuy, I already had it set at 1.45 when I tried to go to 18.5 or 19. But I'll try it again with the NB set at 1.2v.

Also, OverDrive seems to be really stubborn about changing settings, and always wants to change them back. Any idea why?


----------



## HondaGuy

Zero:
for me I need 1.5 volts just to hit 3.9, plus you have to consider vdrop, with vdrop on my mobo is 1.488 volts to the CPU.... You might have to uninstall AOD, Reboot, delete any folders left in program files, reboot and, run ccleaner, make sure that you are running AOD lastest one, install new version


----------



## zerogspacecow

I cleared the logs, and that seems to have let me change the multiplier again. But it still won't let me change the NB voltage, and it never has. I'll try setting it manually in BIOS.


----------



## zerogspacecow

HondaGuy, I can't seem to get the NB voltage to change. OverDrive won't do it, and if I go to the BIOS HT Overvoltage is set to auto, which is says should be 1.2v already. So, I tried setting it to 1.3v, but it doesn't reflect that when I get into Windows. How should I proceed?

Edit: I also tried setting chipset voltage from 1.1v to 1.2v. But, again, it's not reflecting that in Windows...


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
senior03 -it is not a cooler problem, try to increase some NB 0.1 V and V core 1.456 and make some 50 times of 3dmark 06 CPU test .
zerogspacecow -look to previews my post to you and try to do that after that must work.

You want me to take the cpu test 50 times or am i missing something :/?


----------



## RawZ

Got mine today







Been having some fun!

I'll basically post what i have on another forums.

Bare in mind my board is cheapo that cost Â£40 back in Jan. Its an old Nvidia chipset board. However, that being said, it did manage to OC a X3 720 BE to 3.8Ghz stable, and a X4 955 BE to 3.95Ghz stable. So, thinking as this has a lower TDP than those two, and the majority of the time, duals OC higher than Tri's and Quad's.. could be onto a winner unless by board is a limitation when it gets near the 4Ghz barrier. Time will tell.

Currently idle @ 25.C on stock.

--------------------------------

No stability tests yet, but im in at 4Ghz! I'm so happy. Over the past 4 years i've had 15+ different CPU's and i've never been able to boot in at 4Ghz. 955 was so close, but i'm finally here! Omg!

http://img9.imageshack.us/i/66319584.png/

I fear though that this will be it. My OC BIOS is pretty limited.. get what you pay for. I can only increase the voltage by +50mv, +100mv, & +150mv. I'm @ +150mv which gets me the highest voltage i can apply to this chip. Gives it 1.47v. Don't think thats going to be enough for 4Ghz for while running a load test. Still.. 4GHZ!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A little update. Pumped 1.47v through it again (max i can give it), but this time i left the multi on default and instead chose to up the Bus from its stock 200.

http://img148.imageshack.us/i/36803479.png/

Very, very impressed. Previously, the 720 and 955 on my board couldn't handle anything more than 240 on the Bus, but with this chip, the max i can put the Bus at is 260.. My word, this chip is turning into a right steel!

For those interested, this is what my OC BIOS is when default..

http://img142.imageshack.us/i/dscn2701j.jpg/

Limited isn't it..

All 3 Chipset, NB & CPU Voltage options can only be increased in 3 settings; +50mv, +100mv, & +150mv. Not really ideal, but its what i have to work with and have done in the past with these new Ph. II's.

Heres my actual board:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=iDZQ9yNK2CbKW6Zv

I've updated the BIOS 5 times without hassle, and OC'd the new AM3's very well!

Going to try get 4Ghz stable now.


----------



## willrichtor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Willrichtor, have you had a chance to compare to others might be getting with the same processor?

Perhaps someone here can also share their Vantage benchmarks for Willrichtor?

The only things I have seen are some of the ORB results and the chart from Tom's Hardware. I don't know what the difference is but my score seems abnormal in comparison. I am hesitant to say it's because of the whole Nvidia/PhysX cheating crap because THOSE scores seem to go to another level, way up in the 20, 30, 40 thousands area, I'm talking the ones that are in the 10 thousands.

I haven't had the opportunity to compare to anyone here though, as you are the only one who has responded. It would be great if I could get some help.

Honestly the last time I messed around with building computers was when I set up an SLI rig when it first came out. I imagine a lot of people here are way too young to know what I'm talking about, but this was before Nvidia was still trying to get their act together and 3dFX had introduced S(can)L(ine)I(nterleave) with dual cards. I was running SLI on a 266mhz K6-2 rig, and you can't imagine how cool it was jumping from what we had before - Doom, DukeNukem3d, Hexen, Battlespire, etc to UNREAL!

Before that, I hadn't modded a computer since upgrading my Tandy1000 to 512k of ram. Most of you guys don't know how lucky you are with the stuff you have today. There wasn't much instruction back then on how to fiddle with your computer, and the "internet" was just a handful of bulletin boards that was a method of communication only marginally faster than snail mail.

So come on guys. I may be a newbie in reference to this site, and to new hardware(as are you all when it comes out) but I think I've paid my dues over the long run, much more than anyone today will HAVE to, and some help for the old timer would be friggin awesome.


----------



## senior03

I read somewhere that the occt test was more reliable than prime95 so i did that for an hour and it didnt crash, does that mean its stable? there were no .txt files when i downloaded it so i have no idea what is what.


----------



## HondaGuy

*Zero:*

like I said AOD is very buggy, just do all your NB Multi in the BIOS, then open up AOD and the settings that you have in bios should reflect the same in AOD.... let me know

if you can put up a screen shot of your bios where you are trying to change the NB

Make sure that you have the updated bios for that mobo.....


----------



## RawZ

Ok, final (for now) results..

*Max OC:*

*4031.9Ghz*

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5636/36803479.png

Clock speed - 4031.9Ghz
FSB x Multi - 260.1 X15.5
Vcore - 1.47v
RAM speed - 1066Mhz
NB speed - 1600Mhz
HT Link - 1300Mhz
Motherboard - ASUS M2N68
Cooling method - TRUE Black (lapped & pressure mod) - Push/Pull config. w/ Cool Laboratory Liquid Metal Pro

*Max Stable OC:*

*3.9Ghz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668236

Clock speed - 3.9Ghz
FSB x Multi - 200 X19.5
Vcore - 1.47v
RAM speed - 1066Mhz
NB speed - 1600Mhz
HT Link - 1000Mhz
Motherboard - ASUS M2N68
Cooling method - TRUE Black (lapped & pressure mod) - Push/Pull config. w/ Cool Laboratory Liquid Metal Pro


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


*Zero:*

like I said AOD is very buggy, just do all your NB Multi in the BIOS, then open up AOD and the settings that you have in bios should reflect the same in AOD.... let me know

if you can put up a screen shot of your bios where you are trying to change the NB

Make sure that you have the updated bios for that mobo.....


Yeah, that's what I did, but it didn't show the change in AOD.

Here are pictures another guy took, mine is the same:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=3959247


----------



## [email protected]'D

1600mhz nb seems extremly low


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


1600mhz nb seems extremly low


Yep....and his HT @1Ghz....

My Nb is @2600, and [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]'D

yeah my ht is 2100 and nb is 2750 or something


----------



## RawZ

It's a Â£40 board, what you expect lol.


----------



## [email protected]'D

erm ok


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


erm ok


Theres not much i can do. Heres my OC BIOS:

 

All 3 Chipset, NB & CPU Voltage options can only be increased in 3 settings; +50mv, +100mv, & +150mv.

It's not meant to be used for OC'ing but it can be. Has got me stable OC's on both 720 (@ 3.8) and 955 (@ 3.95).


----------



## RawZ

Ran OCCT for a good 30 mins. I know i should do it longer but i have stuff to do. Ran @ 3.9Ghz. Idle temps were 27.C // Load after the test hit 46.C. Nice. This is on a TRUE Black lapped w/ a push pull config.

So, i have it stable so far at 3.9Ghz, but i can't seem to get 4Ghz stable, just crashes as soon as i do a load test Looks like that magic 4 has eluded me yet again haha. Still, at least i could boot in at 4 and do whatever like Super Pi.

Thing is, i know i have a chip here that can be 4Ghz stable, but my motherboard can't provide enough Vcore to it. I can only supply it with a max of 1.47v. I know with 1.5 or 1.55 it could be 4Ghz stable without a doubt.

I'll get a cheapo AM3 board in time once i'm done with my (still stunning) board.


----------



## [email protected]'D

yes I was going to say it will be your mobo letting you down


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


I read somewhere that the occt test was more reliable than prime95 so i did that for an hour and it didnt crash, does that mean its stable? there were no .txt files when i downloaded it so i have no idea what is what.


anyone ? :x


----------



## [email protected]'D

I run occt for at least 5 hours. just leave it running while your asleep and if you wake up and it is complete jobs a good one


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I run occt for at least 5 hours. just leave it running while your asleep and if you wake up and it is complete jobs a good one

Okay should i check the hyperthreading? and priority should be on normal right?


----------



## [email protected]'D

myn doesnt let me check hyperthreading soo I wouldn't know lol but yeah put it on high


----------



## zerogspacecow

Anyone have any idea how to change the NB voltage through the asus BIOS or the OverDrive? Or really any way for that matter?

#@*! It turns out I'm not even stable at frickin' 3.6ghz. I ran an OCCT test, and crashed.

I guess I'll have to test it at 3.5ghz...


----------



## senior03

I was having my cpu on 4 cores and no OC and as i was watching a movie there was an explosion scene and the computer froze with sound looping over and over again. Ive gone back to 2 cores, seems like theres no stable setting for me when all the cores are enabled.


----------



## valdin

senior03 -can you write all settings for your system when you have 4-e cores? I mean 
Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed timings and voltage
NB speed and voltage
HT Link and voltage
Motherboard
Cooling method 
if you do that I will help you to find stability of your system.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


senior03 -can you write all settings for your system when you have 4-e cores? I mean 
Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed timings and voltage
NB speed and voltage
HT Link and voltage
Motherboard
Cooling method 
if you do that I will help you to find stability of your system.


Most of those settings just show as them being "normal"

The last time i ran all the cores i had these changes.

1.42 vcore
2.1 ram v
+0.100 v to the nb voltage
and 17x200 multiplier (3400)

The rest was on default.


----------



## zerogspacecow

I think I may be stable now at 3.7ghz. That's with at 18x, 205ref, and 1.5v. That still seems pretty low though, especially for 1.5v. I think (as people have said) that the problem is the NB voltage, also maybe the NB speed. But, I can't figure out how to adjust either of them. None of the settings seem to change anything in the BIOS, and overdrive won't let me change either... Advice please?


----------



## EurYnomE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow* 
I think I may be stable now at 3.7ghz. That's with at 18x, 205ref, and 1.5v. That still seems pretty low though, especially for 1.5v. I think (as people have said) that the problem is the NB voltage, also maybe the NB speed. But, I can't figure out how to adjust either of them. None of the settings seem to change anything in the BIOS, and overdrive won't let me change either... Advice please?

Yes if anyone has info on how to get this mobo to be stable please let us know! I've been seeing strange things:

My ram is ddr3 1600, I called asus about this (it was showing up at 1333) they pointed out that when looking at the motherboard specs it says it supports past ddr3 1600 ram but has to be oc'd to do so. (Let me also mention that the rep from asus told me that it should work fine oc'ing the ram to the speed and the processor also, however he would not help me do this... haha, they are hiding secrets!)

I tried setting my ram up to speed (Note I have the ram in slots 3&4 where the guide says to use slots 1&3) When the ram was at 1600 the monitor would not even come on when I hit the power button. After a few tries the screen finally lit up just to tell me that my overclock was unsuccessful.

After this happened I set the bios back to default settings and decided to wait until I learn more about this motherboard until I do more overclocking..... From the reviews on the board @newegg it seemed to work great..... People did note that you have to update the ram timings however.


----------



## zerogspacecow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EurYnomE*


Yes if anyone has info on how to get this mobo to be stable please let us know! I've been seeing strange things:

My ram is ddr3 1600, I called asus about this (it was showing up at 1333) they pointed out that when looking at the motherboard specs it says it supports past ddr3 1600 ram but has to be oc'd to do so. (Let me also mention that the rep from asus told me that it should work fine oc'ing the ram to the speed and the processor also, however he would not help me do this... haha, they are hiding secrets!)

I tried setting my ram up to speed (Note I have the ram in slots 3&4 where the guide says to use slots 1&3) When the ram was at 1600 the monitor would not even come on when I hit the power button. After a few tries the screen finally lit up just to tell me that my overclock was unsuccessful.

After this happened I set the bios back to default settings and decided to wait until I learn more about this motherboard until I do more overclocking..... From the reviews on the board @newegg it seemed to work great..... People did note that you have to update the ram timings however.


Yeah, basically the exact same thing happened with me. I'm not sure what steps they want you to take to OC the RAM to 1600mhz, but the specs say 1600mhz OC, and my RAM is even listed in the manual as supported under 1600mhz.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Ok, final (for now) results..

*Max OC:*

*4031.9Ghz*

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5636/36803479.png

Clock speed - 4031.9Ghz
FSB x Multi - 260.1 X15.5
Vcore - 1.47v
RAM speed - 1066Mhz
NB speed - 1600Mhz
HT Link - 1300Mhz
Motherboard - ASUS M2N68
Cooling method - TRUE Black (lapped & pressure mod) - Push/Pull config. w/ Cool Laboratory Liquid Metal Pro

*Max Stable OC:*

*3.9Ghz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668236

Clock speed - 3.9Ghz
FSB x Multi - 200 X19.5
Vcore - 1.47v
RAM speed - 1066Mhz
NB speed - 1600Mhz
HT Link - 1000Mhz
Motherboard - ASUS M2N68
Cooling method - TRUE Black (lapped & pressure mod) - Push/Pull config. w/ Cool Laboratory Liquid Metal Pro


I just added your stable oc to the list. Let me know if you want to change it if you can get you nb and ht speeds up


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


UPDATE on the QUAD CORE....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117




Sorry it took so long, been kinda busy the last few days.

Updated!


----------



## thlnk3r

Does anyone here have some helpful information for Willrichtor's issue?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EurYnomE*


HAHA, says the guy who wishes he had the system I am retiring...


EurYnomE, not sure if you're joking but contrary to believe _cpu speed is the king_ hehe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


I read somewhere that the occt test was more reliable than prime95 so i did that for an hour and it didnt crash, does that mean its stable? there were no .txt files when i downloaded it so i have no idea what is what.


Senior03, OCCT was coded a bit differently from Prime95 but both applications share similar tests. I typically run OCCT on High for an hour during testing. After I feel comfortable with my overclock I'll run OCCT overnight. To me nothing will ever be 100% stable but at least I know my machine is OCCT stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerogspacecow*


I'm not sure what steps they want you to take to OC the RAM to 1600mhz,


Zerogspacecow, raising the reference clock speed will allow you to overclock the memory frequency. Just because you have an unlocked multiplier doesn't mean you always have to use it when OC'ing









Good luck


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


I just added your stable oc to the list. Let me know if you want to change it if you can get you nb and ht speeds up











Cheers bud.







Sadly, i can't change my NB or HT speeds on my board. The only thing with NB i can do is up the voltage







Doesn't seem to do anything for me.


----------



## valdin

senior03 - all timings of memory must be set by ARM! 
And for begining turn off QnQ !!!
Clock speed 3400
FSB x Multi 200 x 17
Vcore 1.456 -all start 1.25+ under 0.2
RAM speed timings and voltage 5-5-5-18-23 2.1v (Memry clock set 1066!!!)
NB Vid 1.1 start, 1.25 must be with undervoltage! 
NB speed and voltage 2400 1.3 start 1.2 + 0.1
HT Link and voltage 2000 1.2 v


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*












Lol.....worst instructional screen shot ever.....


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bagpuss*


lol.....worst instructional screen shot ever.....:d


+1


----------



## valdin

Bagpuss,robbo2 - for degenerats like you I make doble it in NOTES! ))))))))))))))))))))))) +10


----------



## RawZ

Holy. I updated my Bios yesterday to the latest. However it could only give me a max 1.47v on the CPU. Now I reverted back to 0605 (due to some issues with W7), +150mv takes me to 1.52v. 4Ghz here we come. I hope this will be stable now!


----------



## RawZ

BIOS update 0703 must of had something to do with my reduction in CPU Vcore here:



How dare they limit my OC!









Thanks to the added Vcore, i can boot into W7 @ 4.2Ghz.. however it crashes within 10-15 secs.

I'm yet to test 4Ghz in OCCT. Will do so now.


----------



## RawZ

Can't seem to get 4Ghz stable even at 1.52v. So far ran OCCT for 30mins and ran stable @ 3.91Ghz @ 1.52v via uping the BUS and leaving Multi on stock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=669670

My NB automatically went from 1600 to 2018.

Do you think its better to have an OC @ 3.9Ghz with a NB speed of 2000 or 1600? If it is better than i can only do that by increasing the BUS a lot instead of leaving it on stock and uping the Multi.


----------



## RawZ

Ok *Final* OC

I give up! Got a banging headache anyway!

Final stable OC @ 1.52v Vcore gets me *3926.47 MHz*

Stable in OCCT for 1 hr set at high priority.That was x16 Multi and 245 Bus.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=669752

NB @ 2000Mhz
HT @ 1227Mhz

I'll just keep it at a solid 3.9Ghz for 24/7.


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
senior03 - all timings of memory must be set by ARM!
And for begining turn off QnQ !!!
Clock speed 3400
FSB x Multi 200 x 17
Vcore 1.456 -all start 1.25+ under 0.2
RAM speed timings and voltage 5-5-5-18-23 2.1v (Memry clock set 1066!!!)
NB Vid 1.1 start, 1.25 must be with undervoltage!
NB speed and voltage 2400 1.3 start 1.2 + 0.1
HT Link and voltage 2000 1.2 v









To be honest i dont understand most of what you just said :/...

What is arm?
What is qnq?
Im running on stock cooler wouldnt 1.45 be a bit on the risky end? and what does "all start 1,25+ under 0.2" mean????? im so confused right now
how do i change my tiimings? and what goes where?
should i put the nb vid voltage on 1.1 and only put it on 1.25 if i also do undervoltage? whats that..?
Okay i change my nb speed to 2400. the default was 1.2 and i add 0.1?
ht link and voltage seems pretty straight forward.

Thanks alot for your time, i know i can be pretty slow but im learning!

PS: red on blue = no can do.


----------



## vnv727

Maybe I can help









I believe when he says "ARM" he means by hand. He is from Russia according to his profile.
"QNQ" is referring to cool and quiet.

1.45v is on the high end with stock cooling, monitor your temps with everest of coretemp or pcwizard etc and keep the cpu un 55C at LOAD.

You have to change the ram timings manually. Use your manufacturers recommended timings. You may not want to start playing with your nb speed yet. Leave it on auto, it will increase when you change your cpu frequency(use small steps maybe try 203 then 204 and so on.) Still, you paid for a black edition so start with the multiplier.

Undervolting is just what it sounds like... no point to it now really.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willrichtor* 
The only things I have seen are some of the ORB results and the chart from Tom's Hardware. I don't know what the difference is but my score seems abnormal in comparison. I am hesitant to say it's because of the whole Nvidia/PhysX cheating crap because THOSE scores seem to go to another level, way up in the 20, 30, 40 thousands area, I'm talking the ones that are in the 10 thousands.

I haven't had the opportunity to compare to anyone here though, as you are the only one who has responded. It would be great if I could get some help.

Honestly the last time I messed around with building computers was when I set up an SLI rig when it first came out. I imagine a lot of people here are way too young to know what I'm talking about, but this was before Nvidia was still trying to get their act together and 3dFX had introduced S(can)L(ine)I(nterleave) with dual cards. I was running SLI on a 266mhz K6-2 rig, and you can't imagine how cool it was jumping from what we had before - Doom, DukeNukem3d, Hexen, Battlespire, etc to UNREAL!

Before that, I hadn't modded a computer since upgrading my Tandy1000 to 512k of ram. Most of you guys don't know how lucky you are with the stuff you have today. There wasn't much instruction back then on how to fiddle with your computer, and the "internet" was just a handful of bulletin boards that was a method of communication only marginally faster than snail mail.

So come on guys. I may be a newbie in reference to this site, and to new hardware(as are you all when it comes out) but I think I've paid my dues over the long run, much more than anyone today will HAVE to, and some help for the old timer would be friggin awesome.

I can help you out I'll run my Vantage, I have Crossfire Sapphire HD4850, what testing did you want first? just stock for now?


----------



## valdin

senior03- read this "I believe when he says "ARM" he means by hand. He is from Russia according to his profile."QNQ" is referring to cool and quiet." And undervoltage means that you increase your default voltage! Default is 1.1 then +0.15 = 1.25 to NB vid! The same with V core! And don't warry about BOX cooler it is fine to work near 3.6 Gh with 4-e cores! We seting only 3.4Gh. And also take into account when you unlock Phenom II 550 into Quad core and if you cannot boot into Windows or it is not stable try to lower RAM frenquency -many unlocked chips have unstable ddr2 memory controller for 1066 mhz memory frenquency. Set it 800 but timings the same don't change them!


----------



## HondaGuy

*Willrichtor*

All stock on CPU.... GPU's are running 685/1155


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Maybe I can help









I believe when he says "ARM" he means by hand. He is from Russia according to his profile.
"QNQ" is referring to cool and quiet.

1.45v is on the high end with stock cooling, monitor your temps with everest of coretemp or pcwizard etc and keep the cpu un 55C at LOAD.

You have to change the ram timings manually. Use your manufacturers recommended timings. You may not want to start playing with your nb speed yet. Leave it on auto, it will increase when you change your cpu frequency(use small steps maybe try 203 then 204 and so on.) Still, you paid for a black edition so start with the multiplier.

Undervolting is just what it sounds like... no point to it now really.

Thanks for clearing it up.
Im not able to monitor my core temp because apparently when you unlock the 2 extra cores the sensors are disabled :x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
senior03- read this "I believe when he says "ARM" he means by hand. He is from Russia according to his profile."QNQ" is referring to cool and quiet." And undervoltage means that you increase your default voltage! Default is 1.1 then +0.15 = 1.25 to NB vid! The same with V core! And don't warry about BOX cooler it is fine to work near 3.6 Gh with 4-e cores! We seting only 3.4Gh. And also take into account when you unlock Phenom II 550 into Quad core and if you cannot boot into Windows or it is not stable try to lower RAM frenquency -many unlocked chips have unstable ddr2 memory controller for 1066 mhz memory frenquency. Set it 800 but timings the same don't change them!

Okay ill try the on my first run, tell me if i should change anything.
QnQ = off
FSB x Multi 200 x 17
Vcore 1.456
NB Vid 1.25
NB speed AUTO voltage 1.3
HT Link and voltage 2000 1.2 v

Also when it comes to the ram timings how will i know what where the 5's, 18 and 23 goes?


----------



## HondaGuy

*Senior03::* Put them where my 5-5-5-15 are in the pic


----------



## senior03

Okay i got it but where does the 23 go? he wrote 5-5-5-18-23


----------



## vnv727

Oops nvm.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Okay i got it but where does the 23 go? he wrote 5-5-5-18-23










Senior03, look for something related to "tRC". Instead of making it "23" change it to "25".

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Okay i got it but where does the 23 go? he wrote 5-5-5-18-23










i think thats bank/row cycle time, if im not mistaken









btw,.. dual mode update










this chip runs very cool compared to my E8400 at same clock speed









flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


i think thats bank/row cycle time, if im not mistaken


Flowtek, which is also more than likely labeled as "tRC"


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Flowtek, which is also more than likely labeled as "tRC"









yeah i just notice that







,..
.. looks like mine doesnt like prime blend and cinebench







, stable with 20 passes IBT high and an hour OCCT but failed prime blend at exact same settings







, i had to bump cpu-nb a tad higher,.. and its quite difficult stabilizing with 1066 ram speed, now blending with 256 bus speed at 3.7 so ram would be 1024 2.0v









flo


----------



## HondaGuy

*Senior03*

Gigabyte mobo are name different.. just changed mine in bios.was 31 now down to 20 trc..... In the Memory config... change *ROW CYCLE TIME*


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
*Senior03*

Gigabyte mobo are name different.. just changed mine in bios.was 31 now down to 20 trc..... In the Memory config... change *ROW CYCLE TIME*



thanks. is it better to have a higher number?


----------



## vnv727

No, lower would be better.


----------



## willrichtor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


*Willrichtor*

All stock on CPU.... GPU's are running 685/1155




Thank you so much. I guess my system is running right about where it should. The crazy thing is that when I play oblivion, enabling crossfire on the 4850x2 actually DROPS the FPS about 10 frames.

3dmark Vantage proves that both gpus on the card AND the cpu are working about to specs. I need to run another game and see how it does, but at the moment oblivion is all I have to go with, lol, unless I dig out Alien Vs Predator 2. I don't think that will do a lot of good.

3.4ghz dual core proc, 4 gigs of ram, 2 gbs of 4850x2 power, and I'm somehow only getting like 35-40 fps with crossfire in Oblivion. ATI symbol comes up and everything. Something is up. If anyone has any suggestions or directions they can point me in to try and troubleshoot this one, I'm all ears. Thanks hondaguy and think3r.


----------



## valdin

senior03- please let us know is it stable now, and about timings settings until we find some stable sittings let it be higher at 23-24 !!!


----------



## HondaGuy

*Willrichtor:*

What ATI version of drivers are you using?


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
senior03- please let us know is it stable now, and about timings settings until we find some stable sittings let it be higher at 23-24 !!!

As a matter of fact it just crashed. Random scene in a movie and it looped the sound over and over again until i pressed the reset button and that was without changing that last one in the ram timings. Any other options than going back to dual core?


----------



## valdin

senior03 -at last what you can do it find what of two cores is bed and put it slow. Try with the same settings put a multipler for 3-d core to 15 for others to 17 like it was. Make it in windows in AMD OverDrive!!! and then make test againg! If it just crashed, then make the same with 4-e core! Also try to put you memory from 1066 to 800!!!


----------



## HondaGuy

*Senior03*:

Just wondering about your PSU, how long have you had it? Just wondering if your 450w just not enough to run Quad 550 any higher...Runnign 6 pin for GPU, black HDD.. All dimms of ram full?? and trying to overclock a quad....which probably run 125watts

Just a Suggestion...


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


*Senior03*:

Just wondering about your PSU, how long have you had it? Just wondering if your 450w just not enough to run Quad 550 any higher...Runnign 6 pin for GPU, black HDD.. All dimms of ram full?? and trying to overclock a quad....which probably run 125watts

Just a Suggestion...


Its brand new :x how do i know if im running all dimms of my ram? what is that?

I went back to dual core cause i didnt wanna waste any more of my time trying to mess around with those 2 extra cores but everything seems so much slower now compared to before i unlocked it, could i have messed something up







?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Its brand new :x how do i know if im running all dimms of my ram? what is that?

I went back to dual core cause i didnt wanna waste any more of my time trying to mess around with those 2 extra cores but everything seems so much slower now compared to before i unlocked it, could i have messed something up







?


All dimms mean all your memory slots are occupied, which stresses the cpu more.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


All dimms mean all your memory slots are occupied, which stresses the cpu more.


Well then no im not using all dimms. only 2 of them.


----------



## valdin

senior03 - they mean what memory sticks do you havy 2x2Gb or 4x1Gb ? It is possible that with 4x1Gb it more difficult for NB of processor and it can be not stable. Try to do slower one of fore cores! Very many guys ho unlock the extra cores have only three of them works properly, and one core on slower speed or off! You also can do that!, but must figured out what of those two cores are bedly.


----------



## willrichtor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


*Willrichtor:*

What ATI version of drivers are you using?


Driver Packaging Version8.64-090714a1-085216C-ATI
Catalystâ„¢ Version09.8
ProviderATI Technologies Inc.
2D Driver Version8.01.01.934
2D Driver File Path/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0001
Direct3D Version8.14.10.0685
OpenGL Version6.14.10.8870
Catalystâ„¢ Control Center Version2009.0714.2132.36830


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


senior03 - they mean what memory sticks do you havy 2x2Gb or 4x1Gb ? It is possible that with 4x1Gb it more difficult for NB of processor and it can be not stable. Try to do slower one of fore cores! Very many guys ho unlock the extra cores have only three of them works properly, and one core on slower speed or off! You also can do that!, but must figured out what of those two cores are bedly.



I appreciate your help but its too much effort for the gain, ill just stick to my dual for now.


----------



## McTw1st

i just blasted u guys back to the stone age with 4.1ghz









suicide run for my 550be @ 4319.8MHz on AIR ( MUGEN 2 )


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


i just blasted u guys back to the stone age with 4.1ghz










suicide run for my 550be @ 4319.8MHz on AIR ( MUGEN 2 )



4.319ghz with 1.45v??????? Really??? Hard to believe.... but good job!


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


4.319ghz with 1.45v??????? Really??? Hard to believe.... but good job!


hard to beleve yeah im not beleving it my self m8, but i can tell u this its night here and i got my window open o ambedient temp was like 18*c


----------



## yusepe_ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
Haha count me in... 4.085Ghz so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589436
Clock speed - 4085Mhz
FSB x Multi - 215x19
Vcore - 1.504
RAM speed - 860Mhz (800Mhz Stock)
NB Speed - 1720Mhz
HT Link - 1290Mhz
Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX A2+ (Jan 09 BIOS)
Cooling method - Lapped Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 64

I have not tested stability on the above settings, although I have tested it 10hrs Orthos stable @ 4Ghz

Oh and its also quad core unlocked









hello how did you manage to unlock the 4 cores in TA790GX Biostar A2 +, I can not get it to work. could you help?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


No, lower would be better.


Vnv727, from what I heard the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC. Anything lower than that and it may cause instability or prohibit an overclock for both components (memory and processor).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


*Senior03*:
Just wondering about your PSU, how long have you had it? Just wondering if your 450w just not enough to run Quad 550 any higher...Runnign 6 pin for GPU, black HDD.. All dimms of ram full?? and trying to overclock a quad....which probably run 125watts


HondaGuy, good question. His Corsair 450W unit has 33A total on the 12volt rail. I'm wondering if that is enough for a 4850X2 and a Dual-core (possibly unlocked quad-core)









Wattage wise obviously it's enough. I have a feeling the amperage is enough but it may be close? Hmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yusepe_ar*


hello how did you manage to unlock the 4 cores in TA790GX Biostar A2 +, I can not get it to work. could you help?


Yusepe_ar, there should be an option in your BIOS related to something called, "ACC". If so try enabling. After unlocking the disable cores make sure to give them a bump in voltage. If I'm not mistaken shoot for 1.4 volts.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## McTw1st

think its time for me to look for a good AM3 cooling pot for DICE and try n beat the 5GHz mark









PM me a few sites with either tech benches and cooling pots that i can order to Sweden.







(or if anyone is from sweden and has a cooling pot and willing to lend it out and brainstorm with me and meet up and have a oc session.)


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


think its time for me to look for a good AM3 cooling pot for DICE and try n beat the 5GHz mark









PM me a few sites with either tech benches and cooling pots that i can order to Sweden.







(or if anyone is from sweden and has a cooling pot and willing to lend it out and brainstorm with me and meet up and have a oc session.)


nice suicide run mctwist and nice to see you online again!!

Synd att jag inte bor i Sverige, men jag kan inte vÃ¤nta fÃ¶r att se 5GHz barriÃ¤ren bruten pÃ¥ markerna


----------



## McTw1st

5ghz will be broken even if it kills my cpu


----------



## djohny24

Mmmm i have 1 problem, why OCCT crash at 3 min? with 2 cores, 4cores, but.... for example, at 3,7Gz (dual core) runs perfectly. Where is the problem?.

is there other stress program? thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Mmmm i have 1 problem, why OCCT crash at 3 min? with 2 cores, 4cores, but.... for example, at 3,7Gz (dual core) runs perfectly. Where is the problem?.

is there other stress program? thanks!!!









because your overclock isn't stable when your over 3.7ghz and prime 95 is another good stress stest, but if you fail OCCT your deffos going to fail prime 95


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Mmmm i have 1 problem, why OCCT crash at 3 min? with 2 cores, 4cores, but.... for example, at 3,7Gz (dual core) runs perfectly. Where is the problem?.

Djohny24, did you run the full 1Hr test in OCCT at 3.7Ghz and did it pass? Can you include some CPU-Z screen shots of your 3.7Ghz overclock? Make sure to include each tab if you can. Perhaps you have a setting or two that needs adjustment in order for you to push a little further. If it's stable at 3.7Ghz that is still an excellent overclock.

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Imposible, with 3,1Ghz all stock....in 3 mins OCCT crash, always.... with 2 or 4 cores... :S but, not with orthos... My cooler is Noctua NH-u12.

here is with four orthos, http://galeon.com/civicsport16/Pii_1.JPG

look my temps with 27Âºc ambient.


----------



## djohny24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
because your overclock isn't stable when your over 3.7ghz and prime 95 is another good stress stest, but if you fail OCCT your deffos going to fail prime 95

OCCT crash too with stock frequencies, cores, vcore...

edit: prime95 runs perfectly at 3,1Ghz stock, and 3,7Ghz oc


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


OCCT crash too with stock frequencies, cores, vcore...

edit: prime95 runs perfectly at 3,1Ghz stock, and 3,7Ghz oc


Djohny24, there might be something else wrong with the rest of your hardware. Have you tried running a memory diagnostic to see if your memory is at fault? I suggest checking out Memtest86+. Run tests 5 and 8 each for at least 15-20 minutes. I believe this was suggested to you previously...so I'm not sure if you have had a chance to check it out.

Is this a recent install of OCCT? Have you tried uninstalling the application, restarting your computer and then reinstalling the app?

Good luck


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yusepe_ar*


hello how did you manage to unlock the 4 cores in TA790GX Biostar A2 +, I can not get it to work. could you help?


You need to use the January BIOS. The newest BIOS doesn't allow unlocking.


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, there might be something else wrong with the rest of your hardware. Have you tried running a memory diagnostic to see if your memory is at fault? I suggest checking out Memtest86+. Run tests 5 and 8 each for at least 15-20 minutes. I believe this was suggested to you previously...so I'm not sure if you have had a chance to check it out.

Is this a recent install of OCCT? Have you tried uninstalling the application, restarting your computer and then reinstalling the app?

Good luck



hello again, i think that my memory works perfectly but i will test it with that program.

Well well, this night will reinstrall OCCT and yes, is the current version.

But if my mems has error.... why all my computer works right since 5 months?

I remember OCCT error... "temperature error in core 1" is posible? but why with default processor options? (dual 3,1Ghz @ 1,3v).


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


I remember OCCT error... "temperature error in core 1" is possible? but why with default processor options? (dual 3,1Ghz @ 1,3v).


Djohny24, try remounting your Noctua cooler and see if that helps. Clean off the existing thermal compound and apply some new(I use 90% isopropyl alcohol). Remember you don't have to spread the TIM (thermal interface material) across the entire IHS...you're basically wasting it if you do. Just apply a small bead in the middle (the size of an uncooked rice grain is sufficient). The "die" itself is at the middle of the wafer so there is obviously no need to spread it all over. The mounting pressure of your cooler will properly spread the TIM.

Check the surface of the cooler as well and make sure there are no dings/deep scratches. If the surface is also concave or convex then that might also prohibit your cooler from performing properly.

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, try remounting your Noctua cooler and see if that helps. Clean off the existing thermal compound and apply some new(I use 90% isopropyl alcohol). Remember you don't have to spread the TIM (thermal interface material) across the entire IHS...you're basically wasting it if you do. Just apply a small bead in the middle (the size of an uncooked rice grain is sufficient). The "die" itself is at the middle of the wafer so there is obviously no need to spread it all over. The mounting pressure of your cooler will properly spread the TIM.

Check the surface of the cooler as well and make sure there are no dings/deep scratches. If the surface is also concave or convex then that might also prohibit your cooler from performing properly.

Good luck










thanks a lot for your help!!!

Im using Arctic Silver 5, and, i think that 46Âºc in orthos at 3,7Ghz is a great temp! hehe.

Normaly i apply a thin cap on the processor, perfectly clean without grumes or waves.

I always use too 3M clean solution.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Im using Arctic Silver 5, and, i think that 46Âºc in orthos at 3,7Ghz is a great temp! hehe.


Djohny24, that is a pretty nice temperature for 3.7Ghz. I wonder if OCCT is getting some type of false reading during testing and that is why it's quitting the test


----------



## RawZ

Managed to get stable with a higher RAM speed than 840Mhz on 3.92 before. Now at that clock speed stable but with 1160Mhz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=671807

Temps no higher than 48.C


----------



## flowtek

@djohny24:
forgive me if im missing something, but what type of prime95 did u stress? small?. sorry to ask but i did overnight smallfft but when i tried blend my pc restarted rightaway







, i had to clock down my ram or increase vdimm to get stable

flo


----------



## Maarten150

hey im back









and also with some question i wanted to Oc my cpu with Fsb instead of multiplier and ive got to 265mhz fsb and then they cpu just stops im lowering my multiplier to get about 3.5ghz of rating what voltaged shoud i raise ?

anybody who can help ?


----------



## djohny24

i will test prim95 again xD.

Is very strange my OCCT crash... :S always the same error, at 3 mins, crash! stock cpu, with oc,...

Must i re mount my cpu?

edit: my idle temps are 34Âºc at 3,7Ghz too.

Is there any program for stress my cpu? for quad sure. (OCCT crash







)


----------



## thlnk3r

Flowtek, good question









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


and also with some question i wanted to Oc my cpu with Fsb instead of multiplier and ive got to 265mhz fsb and then they cpu just stops im lowering my multiplier to get about 3.5ghz of rating what voltaged shoud i raise ?


Maarten150, have you tested your chipset (reference clock speed) to see what it's limit is? You can test this by dropping the processor multiplier and memory divider. Keep raising the reference clock speed until you notice instability. Make sure to run stress tests as well. The limit of your chipset might be 265Mhz...who knows. You can also try applying chipset voltage (might be labeled in your bios as "NB" voltage).

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Is there any program for stress my cpu? for quad sure. (OCCT crash







)


Djohny24, is the application crashing or is the test failing? Please be specific


----------



## flowtek

*@Maarten150:*

usually for vcore will be the same with multi or bus overclocking at the same clockspeed, i need to raised cpu-nb to 1.35 from 1.25, everything else stays the same... for 3.7ghz










flo


----------



## Maarten150

ok thnx trying will be back in 5 min ! hopefully xD


----------



## djohny24

When i say "crash" i want to say applications fails... sounds one duck xD and it takes a picture with the problem... always with "core 1 error temp"... in 3 minutes of course.

In 40 min i will post a picture with the problem.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


When i say "crash" i want to say applycations fails... sound one duck xD and it takes a picture with the problem... always with "core 1 error temp"... in 3 minutes of course.


Djohny24, thank you for clarifying. Are you capable of monitoring your temperatures with a second application while testing in OCCT? How about in Prime95?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

But, if i unlock it in a quad, HWmonitor and other programs cant detect my current temps







i suppose that is normal. I will try it with normal mode (not quad)









I must run another prime95... Any option for stress it? For 24 / 7. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
But, if i unlock it in a quad, HWmonitor and other programs cant detect my current temps







i suppose that is normal. I will try it with normal mode (not quad)









I must run another prime95... Any option for stress it? For 24 / 7. Thanks for your time!

It should still be able to read the overall temp, just not the individual core temps. Try using the newest version of Everest, that's what I had used and it worked perfectly.


----------



## djohny24

All right







i keep here learning ^^

See you soon with the promise pic.


----------



## Maarten150

ok 265mhz was my max with muliplier up to 5 and a +0.325mhz on my nbvid


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


I must run another prime95... Any option for stress it? For 24 / 7


Djohny24, I typically run the "blend" test.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


ok 265mhz was my max with muliplier up to 5 and a +0.325mhz on my nbvid


Maarten150, looks like that was your problem. Did you do any stability testing at that speed to make sure 265Mhz was stable? Keep the processor multiplier and memory divider where it's at and run your normal tests.

Good luck


----------



## Jinny1

hey guys what should be the norm idle temp for stock cooler and using an average after-market cooler


----------



## valdin

Jinny1 - http://www.easycom.com.ua/data/cpu/0907141939/?lang=ru in the end ot review with stock and after-market cooler and also with overclock.


----------



## djohny24

Hello again!!

Well well... yesterday i passed that memtest86+, with its 2 test (5 and 8) and... error







but, i changed my memory timmings and ran perfectly (DDR2 800 stock voltaje). Im trying now pass that test with "stock" frequencies at 1066.

Maybe that was my problems??? Prime95 crashes too







i see you in a few hours,thanks for your patience!


----------



## RawZ

Final OC for me for main page. Stable for 2 hrs on OCCT on high proirity.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672773

*Clock speed - 3918Mhz
FSB x Multi - 218 x18
Vcore - 1.52v
RAM speed -1160Mhz
NB speed -1740Mhz
HT Link - 1088Mhz*


----------



## vnv727

^ You've been updated.... Really should do a benchmark where you are now, and then try at like 3.5-3.6 with 2000+ nb and ht speeds. See how they compare.


----------



## RawZ

When i drop my RAM speed down to 667 or 800 while leaving my BUS on stock 200, my NB speed goes to 2000Mhz. If i leave the RAM again on those settings but increase my BUS (which in turn increases my RAM speed automatically), my NB goes above 2000Mhz.

I can't change my HT speed manually. It's at stock 1000Mhz. They only time it increases is if i increase the BUS then it automatically increases. The highest i got it at was around 1300Mhz when i had the BUS around 260 with my RAM on auto which got it to 840Mhz.


----------



## vnv727

Have you tried tuning with amd overdrive? Might be able to adjust the ht with that.

And btw a NB over 2000 is normal and good.


----------



## RawZ

AMD Overdrive doesn't support my chipset.. nForce 630a.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Well well... yesterday i passed that memtest86+, with its 2 test (5 and 8) and... error







but, i changed my memory timmings and ran perfectly (DDR2 800 stock voltaje). Im trying now pass that test with "stock" frequencies at 1066.


Djohny24, perhaps one of your sticks of memory is faulty or has started to fail. Was everything working well when you received the parts brand new? Try testing each individual stick to see if you can narrow it down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


I can't change my HT speed manually. It's at stock 1000Mhz. They only time it increases is if i increase the BUS then it automatically increases. The highest i got it at was around 1300Mhz when i had the BUS around 260 with my RAM on auto which got it to 840Mhz.


RawZ, have you attempted to adjust the HT multiplier in your bios? Check to make sure it's not set to "Auto". Manually adjust it and set it to it's correct setting.

Good luck


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, perhaps one of your sticks of memory is faulty or has started to fail. Was everything working well when you received the parts brand new? Try testing each individual stick to see if you can narrow it down.

RawZ, have you attempted to adjust the HT multiplier in your bios? Check to make sure it's not set to "Auto". Manually adjust it and set it to it's correct setting.

Good luck










There is no setting to change the HT Multi


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, perhaps one of your sticks of memory is faulty or has started to fail. Was everything working well when you received the parts brand new? Try testing each individual stick to see if you can narrow it down.


My motherboard, memory, vga, and processor AMD 7750 was mounted at the same time. But... if prime95 gives me errors in a few minutes, why my computer works perfectly since 5 months? i cant understand it xDDD

And, why Orthos can pass 12hours with this configuration? [email protected],1v.

I tried stick per stick with the same results last nigh







. And, if one stick is broken, how might it work so well my Pc? playing, working, "burning" dvd, converting videos...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


There is no setting to change the HT Multi










RawZ, in your bios go to Advanced->JumperFree Configuration. Check out "_Processor Frequency Control_". The multiplier for that setting only goes up to 9x (1800Mhz). Perhaps this is the setting to adjust for your HT link speed. If this were the multiplier for your processor then it wouldn't make sense to have 9x as the highest number...kind of weird









Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


I tried stick per stick with the same results last nigh







. And, if one stick is broken, how might it work so well my Pc? playing, working, "burning" dvd, converting videos...


Djohny24, you can have faulty memory and still have everything work perfectly fine. Do you have any other memory that you could test with? Have you tested the memory in different DIMM slots?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Nop, i want to test stick per stick in slot1 and 2 (now is mounted in 3 and 4... Noctua cooler is higher







). Is posible that my mems are faulty at 1066 5-5-5-15 and, no to DDR800 5-5-5-15?

Sorry for my language!:S

I think that i must to buy another memory sticks


----------



## thlnk3r

Djohny24, what type of memory do you have? Do you have model number?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, what type of memory do you have? Do you have model number?

Good luck


Sure, you can find it here: http://www.pccomponentes.com/MUSHKIN..._5_5_5_15.html

Main site: http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/...ail.asp?id=661

Is the same memory but with other heatsink.


----------



## thlnk3r

Djohny24, did you make sure the VDimm was correct (2.0-2.1V)? Sometimes the bios will default to 1.8volts. Try 533Mhz 5-5-5-15 at *2.1*volts.

Good luck


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


RawZ, in your bios go to Advanced->JumperFree Configuration. Check out "_Processor Frequency Control_". The multiplier for that setting only goes up to 9x (1800Mhz). Perhaps this is the setting to adjust for your HT link speed. If this were the multiplier for your processor then it wouldn't make sense to have 9x as the highest number...kind of weird









Good luck


This is my OC BIOS:


----------



## djohny24

Look my screen, i always put that voltaje in my bios, at 2.1v, not default.

Here is my last test:

http://galeon.com/civicsport16/Pii_1.JPG


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
This is my OC BIOS:

RawZ, interesting. Maybe the manual had a lower speed processor installed. Is this the latest bios that you're running?

Djohny24, did you verify that it's set to 2.1volts in the bios?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Yes, manually changing vdim (like vcore). Stock is 1.8v... I added +0,3v (2.1v)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Yes, manually changing vdim (like vcore). Stock is 1.8v... I added +0,3v (2.1v)


Djohny24, do you have another set of memory you could try testing with to verify that the DIMM slots aren't faulty?

Good luck


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
RawZ, interesting. Maybe the manual had a lower speed processor installed. Is this the latest bios that you're running?

Djohny24, did you verify that it's set to 2.1volts in the bios?

Good luck

I did have the latest running a few days ago, but i reverted back to 0605 from 0705 (still an updated BIOS this year) because the latest BIO for my board reduces CPU voltage to a max of 1.47 on the max CPU Voltage option of +150mv. Where as on my current BIOS, +150mv takes be to 1.52v on the CPU.

Heres the ASUS BIOS info:


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, do you have another set of memory you could try testing with to verify that the DIMM slots aren't faulty?

Good luck


No yet but, look this test... what do you think?

http://galeon.com/civicsport16/Pii_2.JPG

No fails with that latency and setting it at DDR 800.


----------



## RawZ

Heres why i can't change my HT:



Any secret setting to enable it clickable?


----------



## thlnk3r

Djohny24, that is interesting. Well it's really hard to say unless you have another set of memory to test with. I'm assuming you tried a single stick of memory at DDR2-1066 as well? All though it doesn't really mean much, your memory isn't on the Gigabyte "memory support" list. Basically that lists just goes over the memory that was _tested _on your board.

Hopefully someone else has some suggestions for you.

Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

RawZ:

your mobo, is it just M2N68? anything after those numbers

EDIT: your mobo then might be holding you back, I dont think your mobo is able to do 2000, going back toy our post with your BIOS, those greyed out areas you cannot change those


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


RawZ:

your mobo, is it just M2N68? anything after those numbers


Just M2N68 yes.


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


EDIT: your mobo then might be holding you back, I dont think your mobo is able to do 2000, going back toy our post with your BIOS, those greyed out areas you cannot change those


I've always known that. Just hoped there would be a hidden option to change it, but looks like it's on stock 1000. Nevermind.

Quick thing, is it better to have a higher BUS and lower Multi or a high Multi with a low or stock BUS?


----------



## djohny24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Djohny24, that is interesting. Well it's really hard to say unless you have another set of memory to test with. I'm assuming you tried a single stick of memory at DDR2-1066 as well? All though it doesn't really mean much, your memory isn't on the Gigabyte "memory support" list. Basically that lists just goes over the memory that was _tested _on your board.

Hopefully someone else has some suggestions for you.

Good luck


Mmmm, my current bios version is F3... maybe updating to F5?

edit: if i must keep it at ddr 800... can i force its latency? better performance? thanks for your time again!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Mmmm, my current bios version is F3... maybe updating to F5?

edit: if i must keep it at ddr 800... can i force its latency? better performance? thanks for your time again!


Djohny24, if the memory is capable of DDR2-1066 (533) speeds then you'll have to play with the reference clock if you're wanting to get up to that speed. It's worth a shot.

In regards to the bios update...it's all up to you but I would check it out.

Has anyone else here with the Gigabyte 790X-UD4 had this issue?

Good luck


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I've always known that. Just hoped there would be a hidden option to change it, but looks like it's on stock 1000. Nevermind.

Quick thing, is it better to have a higher BUS and lower Multi or a high Multi with a low or stock BUS?

Higher bus, lower multi would be better.... not sure by how much....


----------



## djohny24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Djohny24, if the memory is capable of DDR2-1066 (533) speeds then you'll have to play with the reference clock if you're wanting to get up to that speed. It's worth a shot.

In regards to the bios update...it's all up to you but I would check it out.

Has anyone else here with the Gigabyte 790X-UD4 had this issue?

Good luck










This is very strange xD, last night my pc passed 3 stress hours with occt in high priority @ 3,7Ghz with DDR2-800. Now is running 225x17 @1,42v = 3825Mhz









Few hour left to post you a pictures!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Seems like 3.9GHz is the highest 10+ hour stable I can get. 4.0GHz crashes after about 6 hours of Prime95. That's still good for me since I won't be doing anything that requires 100% CPU load for more than 6 hours, but I wish it was at least 8 hours. Oh well, I think I'm gonna go for a 265 with some 1600 RAM soon, anyways.


----------



## vnv727

Personally, 6 hours in prime 95 would satisfy me. What are your ambient temps like.... kicking my butt on idle and load temps. I have a 27 idle in a 24c room but that is only because phenommsr tweaker, without it I'm at like 33c idle. Same load of about 54- 55c.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
This is very strange xD, last night my pc passed 3 stress hours with occt in high priority @ 3,7Ghz with DDR2-800. Now is running 225x17 @1,42v = 3825Mhz

Djohny24, with the 225HTT increase what is your memory at right now? Your DDR2-1066 set should give you plenty of room to grow.

Sleeping Giant, congrats on the 3.9Ghz overclock


----------



## djohny24

Hello!! well well this is my first benchmark







i must validate it: Fsb 225 x 17 with 1,45vcore= 3825mhz with mems at [email protected] 5-5-5-18. Yesterday passed 3 hours testing OCCT in high priority without errors and 48Âºc full ^^

I cant get 1066mhz yet

Look: http://galeon.com/civicsport16/test1.JPG


----------



## thlnk3r

Djohny24, awesome job! +1

Have you tried 240 x 16? That will give you roughly the same processor overclock but should also raise your memory frequency closer to 533Mhz(DDR2-1066).

Good luck buddy


----------



## Montsubai

I have this CPU, sadly I can't unlock the other two cores.


----------



## djohny24

That is my next step hehe, first i want to get 4Ghz with this configuration, wich is the higher vcore supported? 1,5v is dangerous?


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
That is my next step hehe, first i want to get 4Ghz with this configuration, wich is the higher vcore supported? 1,5v is dangerous?

1.5v is ok.... just make sure your temps don't get too high.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Montsubai* 
I have this CPU, sadly I can't unlock the other two cores.

Montsubai, what are the different procedures you took when attempting to unlock the "disabled" cores?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

how can i watch my temps with 4 cores unlocked? Always HWmonitor and everest shows "0Âºc" :S


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
how can i watch my temps with 4 cores unlocked? Always HWmonitor and everest shows "0Âºc" :S

Djohny24, I believe HondaGuy was able to get the temperatures to show up with a beta version of Everest but I'm not certain


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
how can i watch my temps with 4 cores unlocked? Always HWmonitor and everest shows "0Âºc" :S

You don't need to watch the cores... just look at the cpu itself..i used cpufan and yes it doesn't show the cores but there is one for the cpu. You have to look in there and see which one looks like the cpu and compare that to what shows in the bios when you reboot.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Personally, 6 hours in prime 95 would satisfy me. What are your ambient temps like.... kicking my butt on idle and load temps. I have a 27 idle in a 24c room but that is only because phenommsr tweaker, without it I'm at like 33c idle. Same load of about 54- 55c.

It does, and that's why I run 4.0GHz still. My ambient has been pretty high because of the summer heat (~27Â°). Curious to see what I can do once the weather cools down.


----------



## thlnk3r

MrAMD_Fan, isn't the "cpu temp" usually the only one displayed in the BIOS? What is the typical temperature difference between the two? The "cpu temp" is usually at the IHS level so I'm assuming the core temps would be slightly higher...


----------



## djohny24

Thanks for all guys!

Now im trying to get performance with 4 cores but for example... 3dMark05 gives me the same result with 4 cores at 3,6Ghz (with 1,4vcore) than 2 cores at 3,8Ghz xDDD.

Maybe my 550 cant run with all cores? need i other vcore?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Thanks for all guys!

Now im trying to get performance with 4 cores but for example... 3dMark05 gives me the same result with 4 cores at 3,6Ghz (with 1,4vcore) than 2 cores at 3,8Ghz xDDD.

Maybe my 550 cant run with all cores? need i other vcore?


I don't think 3dmark05 is multi-threaded...


----------



## [email protected]'D

wow nice to see more people unlocking there x2 to x4 I'm soo tempted to buy a mobo that can unlock the extra cores


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
MrAMD_Fan, isn't the "cpu temp" usually the only one displayed in the BIOS? What is the typical temperature difference between the two? The "cpu temp" is usually at the IHS level so I'm assuming the core temps would be slightly higher...

Yes, i think you are correct and I noticed very little difference between the two. That is using cpufan....


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


wow nice to see more people unlocking there x2 to x4 I'm soo tempted to buy a mobo that can unlock the extra cores


Look for a beta bios or something. Some nvidia boards can unlock with NCC or something like that, which is their version of ACc.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Look for a beta bios or something. Some nvidia boards can unlock with NCC or something like that, which is their version of ACc.


Yep, MrAMD_Fan has a successful unlock with an Nvidia chipset.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Look for a beta bios or something. Some nvidia boards can unlock with NCC or something like that, which is their version of ACc.

That is correct... I set mine to NCC all cores and +2 and it unlocked right away...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Yep, MrAMD_Fan has a successful unlock with an Nvidia chipset.

Yup... I thought maybe the M3N78 Pro might also be able to unlock... but maybe the chip won't unlock...


----------



## Asmola

Two of my mates bought 550's and they both unlocked their chip's with Asus 785G board's. Looks like there are great change of unlock with these chips!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Two of my mates bought 550's and they both unlocked their chip's with Asus 785G board's.=


Asmola, thank you for letting us know. I was actually kind of wondering about the 785G chipset. Was there anything special your buddies had to do to unlock the disable cores or was just simply enabling ACC?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Yes yes yes!!! i could activate all cores







. Tomorrow will post my test results







but now im running at 4 x 3600Mhz stock vcore. 3Dmark06 +16000 points ^^

I will try with 225 x 17







. One question, need i more Vcore than dual core? And, my temps in high priority on OCCT are 52Âºc at 3600Mhz. Must i mount a second fan in Noctua cooler?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


I will try with 225 x 17







. One question, need i more Vcore than dual core? And, my temps in high priority on OCCT are 52Âºc at 3600Mhz. Must i mount a second fan in Noctua cooler?


Djohny24, if you're enabling the disable cores then I would try a Vcore of at least 1.4volts. Start testing with that and see if it holds. In regards to your temperature question, 52C isn't all that bad for full load. This is with four cores correct? If it gets close to 60C full load then I would try mounting that extra fan to see if it helps. Your room ambient temperatures also make a difference









Good luck buddy


----------



## djohny24

My ambient temp are higher hehe, this summer is too hot, maybe in my room there is 26 - 27Âºc ambient :S

1,4vcore? mmm now is working with stock vcore (1,375v) without errors at 3,6Ghz running OCCT perfectly







. Really need i 1,4v?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
My ambient temp are higher hehe, this summer is too hot, maybe in my room there is 26 - 27Âºc ambient :S

1,4vcore? mmm now is working with stock vcore (1,375v) without errors at 3,6Ghz running OCCT perfectly







. Really need i 1,4v?

Stock vcore should be 1.325v IIRC









And no, if you are already stable you obviously don't need to randomly add more voltage.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
1,4vcore? mmm now is working with stock vcore (1,375v) without errors at 3,6Ghz running OCCT perfectly







. Really need i 1,4v?

Djohny24, if you're not having any issues at 1.375volts then keep it at that. If you run into any stability then bump it up to 1.4volts. Keep testing and let us know









Good luck


----------



## Dopamin3

thlnk3r, you should take over OP post since I don't have my x2 550 anymore lol. You're being very helpful too.


----------



## djohny24

Yes! hehe think3r helps me too ^^

This night i will try with test on my *quad B50


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


thlnk3r, you should take over OP post since I don't have my x2 550 anymore lol. You're being very helpful too.


Dopamin3, hey I've never even owned or played with a 550BE









Even if you don't have one you're still doing a fine job...also don't forget there are other members in here that are quite knowledgeable.

Good luck


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

Fancy winning some money and/or great OCN prizes?

Why not try OCN's benchmark speed test contest here

Sign up!


----------



## djohny24

Hey there! this is my last "record"


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Hey there! this is my last "record"









Djohny24, great job buddy









Are the temperatures pretty nice at that Vcore?


----------



## djohny24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Djohny24, great job buddy









Are the temperatures pretty nice at that Vcore?

I mounted a second fan in the Noctua cooler, and with that vcore and frequencies, full load with occt was + - 56Âºc.

Next step, 235 x 17







maybe with the same vcore ^^.


----------



## HondaGuy

RAM @ 1184...PC-6400, Tracers LED


----------



## [email protected]'D

broke my pb by another 100 points last night


----------



## djohny24

Wow!!! your GTS 250 looks pretty!

Nice job







im waiting for new generation Rv870 (2 x 5850 in crossfire or 5870 x2 incoming!)


----------



## Vengful Teapot

Phenom II 545 X2 same core as 550 but with locked multi.

I have only had this for a couple of days.

For the first overclock I bumped the system bus to 235 X 15 and and gave it a voltage bump to 1.4 from a stock 1.350 to get it stable at 3525 gigahertz.

asrock A790GXH/128 motherboard
sanyo denke Liquid cooler
Corsair dominator 1066 5.5.5.15 timings
radeon 4850 stock cooler
coolermaster g-lite 460 powersupply

for some reason AMD Overdrive does not report the voltages correctly.

Also when unlocked cpuz recognizes as a Deneb core instead of Callisto.

I'm hoping to get to 3.9 gigahertz with a little more tweaking.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
RAM @ 1184...PC-6400, Tracers LED

HondaGuy, wow almost a 200Mhz overclock with your Tracers! Great job man









Pretty insane read numbers in Everest...

Vengful Teapot, looking good so far. What is your NB Frequency sitting at? Try dropping the memory divider a bit. That should bring down the frequency below it's stock value. Hopefully that will rule out memory being the issue and we can concentrate more on the processor overclock. Later on you can always adjust your memory (freq, sub-timings ect).

Good luck


----------



## Vengful Teapot

The north bridge is at 2115 and the memory is underclocked to 940 mhz to keep the timings stock. When I play with it this weekend I will drop the multi on the northbridge and push the fsb up.

I have had this motherboard up to a 273 fsb with a 550 X2 but I gave that one to my brother cause it would not unlock the other two cores no matter what I tried.

So I spun the Wheel and picked up this 545 on newegg last week for 89 bucks and it looks like a winner.

89 bucks for a quad core! All hale AMD!


----------



## valdin

Vengful Teapot - this is the first I see x2 545 was unlocked it is truly very good to know. Tell as please is it 100% stable all 4-re cores and 3d mark 06 resaults of cpu testing can you post to?


----------



## soundlab

Hi ive just got a Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD Phenom X2 550 Black Edition stepping 0924bpmw and KHX8500D2K2/4G memory when i change the acc it shows a quad core on the boot screen but it freezes and i have to reset the bios. Have i got a chip i cant unlock or is it the board.


----------



## Vengful Teapot

valdin
over the weekend I will put up my benching results for pc mark and 3dmark.
so far it has been 100% stable


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vengful Teapot* 
The north bridge is at 2115 and the memory is underclocked to 940 mhz to keep the timings stock.

Vengful Teapot, my apologizes. I saw your CPU-Z screen shot and it must have default to say, "PC2-6400". Keep us updated on the overclock









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundlab* 
Hi ive just got a Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD Phenom X2 550 Black Edition stepping 0924bpmw and KHX8500D2K2/4G memory when i change the acc it shows a quad core on the boot screen but it freezes and i have to reset the bios. Have i got a chip i cant unlock or is it the board.

Soundlab, welcome to Overclock.net.

Since you're getting a POST screen, go into the BIOS and try giving the processor a small bump in Vcore. Try 1.4volts and see if that helps.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## soundlab

Thanks for the reply i have already got it on 1.4v after reading a few posts on this forum. The freeze is when it says amd phenom x4 thats it no memory or hdd info just blank space. When its in x2 i can get it to 3.72 good chip but i want to try a quad core. does it seem like i cant unlock it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


Thanks for the reply i have already got it on 1.4v after reading a few posts on this forum. The freeze is when it says amd phenom x4 thats it no memory or hdd info just blank space. When its in x2 i can get it to 3.72 good chip but i want to try a quad core. does it seem like i cant unlock it.


Soundlab, it's very possible that the "disabled" cores are actually faulty. Are you trying to unlock the processor at stock settings?

Good luck


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


Hi ive just got a Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD Phenom X2 550 Black Edition stepping 0924bpmw and KHX8500D2K2/4G memory when i change the acc it shows a quad core on the boot screen but it freezes and i have to reset the bios. Have i got a chip i cant unlock or is it the board.


The UD3 has the 700 SB and can't unlock and the UD3P has the 710 SB and can unlock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*


The UD3 has the 700 SB and can't unlock and the UD3P has the 710 SB and can unlock.


Jameskelsey, I was under the impression that some of the SB700 chipsets could unlocl the "disabled" cores? That is strange...how come four cores is showing up in his post screen then?


----------



## HondaGuy

Just playing around with the beta AOD.....Phenom II 550 @ Quad Temps


----------



## soundlab

The board is a rev 2.0 ive seen a few people with the same cpu steppings unlock theres. If the hybrid and the auto settings are on it stops as soon as it says amd phenom x4 ive upped the voltage and no change. the only way i can get it to boot is to reset the bios.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Jameskelsey, I was under the impression that some of the SB700 chipsets could unlocl the "disabled" cores? That is strange...how come four cores is showing up in his post screen then?










I hadn't heard of any 700 SB unlocks. Do you have any links?


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just playing around with the beta AOD.....Phenom II 550 @ Quad Temps

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3677/550quadtempsaod.png


Has amd finally fixed the issue of no core temps with unlocked cpu's? I hope this fix is added to future bios releases from mobo makers.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just playing around with the beta AOD.....Phenom II 550 @ Quad Temps




HondaGuy, is AOD the only one that has the unlocked 550 temp reporting fixed? Do the temps look right?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundlab* 
The board is a rev 2.0 ive seen a few people with the same cpu steppings unlock theres.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameskelsey* 
I hadn't heard of any 700 SB unlocks. Do you have any links?

Jameskelsey, negative no links/documentation on my end. I just vaguely remember a few users with the SB700 being able to do it...I might be wrong though. Perhaps Soundlab can shed some light on this since he seen some rev 2.0 boards do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_419* 
Has amd finally fixed the issue of no core temps with unlocked cpu's? I hope this fix is added to future bios releases from mobo makers.

Shadow_419, I'm not too sure it was a issue to began with. This just might be a side effect of unlocking the disabled cores. Honestly I don't see the motherboard makers releasing a fix for this. I mean after all the 550BE technically is suppose to be dual-core









Good luck


----------



## MountainM

Hey guys,

I picked up a Phenom II x2 550 and a MSI 785GM-E65 yesterday. I have OC'd it to 3600 with out much of a problem but can't get the cores to unlock. Turned ACC to auto, and to percore with no such luck. When I set EC firmware to special it won't post. With ACC on auto and per core it the system runs just doesn't show the extra cores.

Do I just have a bad CPU, what do you guys do when you get one that won't unlock? Are you switching them some how?

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainM*


Turned ACC to auto, and to percore with no such luck. When I set EC firmware to special it won't post. With ACC on auto and per core it the system runs just doesn't show the extra cores.


MountainM, motherboards with the SB710 chipset should be able to unlock the disabled cores with ACC enabled so I'm not entirely sure why you're having problems









As far as I know if the cores are faulty it will still POST but lock up afterwords. Have you tried giving the processor some more voltage?

Good luck


----------



## vnv727

Try disabling cool and quiet and adding .050v


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameskelsey* 
HondaGuy, is AOD the only one that has the unlocked 550 temp reporting fixed? Do the temps look right?

Mine won't and I have the latest version as of two weeks ago.

Honestly, it doesn't look right. The cores wouldn't be all at exactly the same, rather chilly, temp. Eek, take that back. See it's from hondaguy who has wc I believe.

Does it change under load?


----------



## MountainM

soo I tried boosting voltage to cpu, and cpu vdd. with ACC set to auto, still no luck. Does anyone know what EC firmware is, when I put it to special it locks up the system and won't even post.

Thanks!


----------



## HondaGuy

*MountainM*:
If you just picked it up, you never mention that you updated that bios.....Make sure that you update the bios, by doing this you might be able to unlock the 550....

*vnv727*:
This AOD is a new beta, and Yes I have water cooling


----------



## Edgemeal

Where do you get the new betas of AOD?


----------



## valdin

3D mark VANTAGE is pretty to:


----------



## MountainM

Hondaguy,
You suggest I update, or downgrade? Or just try both?

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainM*


Does anyone know what EC firmware is, when I put it to special it locks up the system and won't even post.


MountainM, this is what I came up with on Google. Apparently it's some type of standard created by AMI. I'd probably just keep it disabled.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainM*


Hondaguy, 
You suggest I update, or downgrade? Or just try both?


I'd suggest trying to update first. What is the current version of your BIOS?

Good luck


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainM*


soo I tried boosting voltage to cpu, and cpu vdd. with ACC set to auto, still no luck. Does anyone know what EC firmware is, when I put it to special it locks up the system and won't even post.

Thanks!


In order to unlock cores on MSI boards, EC Firmware must be set to special and ACC has to be turned on either auto/per core/all cores. I used ACC set to Auto to unlock mine. Try to raise the vcore slightly when you set ec firmware and acc. I'm not sure if the newest bios for your board unlocks correctly as the first biios msi put out with ec firmware wouldn't unlock correctly with the gd70 either.


----------



## thlnk3r

Shadow_419, EC Firmware has to be enabled for this? From that link I posted above it sounds like a completely different technology next to ACC


----------



## shadow_419

Yup, it has to be enabled. Gigabyte and ASUS boards have similar options. Gigabyte calls it EC firmware hybrid and ASUS calls it unleashed mode, but it's all basically the same thing. I'll post a screen shot in a sec.


----------



## thlnk3r

Shadow_419, thanks for clarifying. So basically the technologies are the same but just named differently









If MountainM is getting lockups at POST after enabling that feature perhaps the disabled cores on his 550BE are actually faulty...


----------



## shadow_419

It's possible, but the first bios msi put out with ec firmware did the same to my x2 550/x4 b50.

@ MountainM
Are you locking up during post or before the post screen comes up?
I've seen shots of unlocks with bios 2.1 so you might give it a shot if you haven't updated your bios yet.


----------



## Vengful Teapot

Well I ran some benches and here are the results.

I ran prime95 for just shy of 5 hours. No hiccups in any of the benches it has worked flawlessly throughout.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
*MountainM*:
If you just picked it up, you never mention that you updated that bios.....Make sure that you update the bios, by doing this you might be able to unlock the 550....

*vnv727*:
This AOD is a new beta, and Yes I have water cooling

Could you please give us a download link? Curious to see if it works for me.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Could you please give us a download link? Curious to see if it works for me.


Don't use AOD.


----------



## vnv727

Not going to use it for oc'ing. Would be nice as a temp monitor if it actually worked like hondaguy said.


----------



## MountainM

Hey guys I will track down a jump drive and upgrade BIOS, and see what happens.

I do currently have 2.1 Bios which I have seen people unlock on before with this board, so my hopes aren't up

When I put firmware to special, it doesn't even post, I go to restart and just black screen. Is there a good chance that my cores are actually faulty? What then, just return it and try another?


----------



## shadow_419

Not the most honest thing to do but it's up to you. If you really want to get an x2 to unlock I say sell yours and buy a new one.


----------



## Jinny1

Hi guys i have a Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P (AM3)

i was wondering which BIOS version i would need to be able to unlock (or at least best chance of unlocking)??? and where to get them if there arent on the gigabyte website


----------



## valdin

Motherboard/Bios known to unlock: If any of my fellow [H] members wouldn't mind helping out with this section by sending me a PM of any mobo/bios combo you can find that is known to unlock PII's you would be doing me and all of us a huge favour

Motherboard: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
Bios: 1602 ,

Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX A2+
Bios: 78DBA113 ,

Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M
Bios: 78DEA113 , 78DEA715 ( This is a mod'd bios by Rebels Haven )

Motherboard: DFI LanParty DK 790GX-M2RS 
Bios: R7DG225A ( beta bios ) ,

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H 
Bios: F1 , F3a , F3

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Bios: F5 , F5a ,

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
Bios: F3k ,

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Bios: F2c , F2

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
Bios: rev 2.0 ,

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
Bios: F4g ,

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA780XT-UD4P
Bios: F4g ,

Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Bios: 1.5b1 ,

Motherboard: MSI 770-c45 
Bios: 1.4b1

Jinny1 - Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P Bios: F4g , if you want I send it to your e-mail! Or find my in QIP 465131471 and I will give it to you.


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


Jinny1 - Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P Bios: F4g , if you want I send it to your e-mail! Or find my in QIP 465131471 and I will give it to you.


email sent ^^


----------



## Jinny1

Does anyone know if bios F4,F4l or F5 for Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P is able to unlock


----------



## valdin

Guys tell me : how I can imput my resaults in the table of the firs page? I want to be Phenom II X2 550BE OC CLUB to ))

Jinny1 - give us to know is it unlock your processor or not ? Please.


----------



## PepsiLove

MountainM, I have exactly the same problem you do with unlocking. Ethier we're both doing it wrong, or we just have un-unlockble cpus =[.


----------



## MountainM

pepsi... are you getting a lockup before post? just a black screen?


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainM*


pepsi... are you getting a lockup before post? just a black screen?


Just a blank screen, nothing else. Stays like that untill I clear CMOS.


----------



## MountainM

I get the exact same thing, tried upgrading and down grading Bios today, no luck. I do believe I have a locked chip. Anyone want to sell there unlockableone?


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
Guys tell me : how I can imput my resaults in the table of the firs page? I want to be Phenom II X2 550BE OC CLUB to ))

Jinny1 - give us to know is it unlock your processor or not ? Please.

Just post up your best oc results with the requirements, or link to the post where you have and I'll gladly post them on the spreadsheet


----------



## valdin

vnv727 - Phenom X4 B50 3800Gh200 x 19 1.456v 1066 6-6-6-18-24 2TNB 2400 HT 2000Biostar TA790GX 128M790GXCooler Master Susurro - 4-re cores resault. Very big thanks. I can post at 4Gh, but I am very afraid that my Power Supply 460W COOLER MSTER RS 460 will boot last time in his life because it is to many for his 22A on 3.3v. and 25A on 5v. ((


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MountainM* 
I get the exact same thing, tried upgrading and down grading Bios today, no luck. I do believe I have a locked chip. Anyone want to sell there unlockableone?

$$$$$$$$$$$

how bad do you want one... I have one for sale here......


----------



## MrPoizn

Hi guys! Im new to this forum and Im looking for some help about my 550BE X2 @ X4.
Basically the problem is that i got no temps info in most of usuals monitoring apps. Here goes some samples:



Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P F5

Thanks


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
vnv727 - Phenom X4 B50 3800Gh200 x 19 1.456v 1066 6-6-6-18-24 2TNB 2400 HT 2000Biostar TA790GX 128M790GXCooler Master Susurro - 4-re cores resault. Very big thanks. I can post at 4Gh, but I am very afraid that my Power Supply 460W COOLER MSTER RS 460 will boot last time in his life because it is to many for his 22A on 3.3v. and 25A on 5v. ((

Okay I added you. That speed of 3.8 is definitely stable right? Only adding what is stable to the list.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrPoizn* 
Hi guys! Im new to this forum and Im looking for some help about my 550BE X2 @ X4.
Basically the problem is that i got no temps info in most of usuals monitoring apps. Here goes some samples:



Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P F5

Thanks









That is normal when you unlock to 4 cores. You can still get your cpu temp but not the individual core temps with programs like Everest.


----------



## MrPoizn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


That is normal when you unlock to 4 cores. You can still get your cpu temp but not the individual core temps with programs like Everest.


Oh, that sucks, i mean, its kinda crappy (unaccurate) to just got the CPU data...

Swear have seen some people who can perfectly reads its temps even on unlocked 550's cores. Am i wrong?


----------



## vnv727

Only guy so far seems to be hondaguy with a not yet release beta of amd overdrive. In a few weeks hopefully was all can get proper temps. Until then, try everest.


----------



## HondaGuy

Everest will give you the right CPU temp, just not each core, use that for now.....
here try the new beta for everest: 5.02.1815... http://www.lavalys.com/beta/everestu...l4ksgdk0wx.zip


----------



## MrPoizn

Let's give a try, thanks for the info guys. I will keep an eye on this thread waiting for a proper tool.


----------



## Edgemeal

Thing is Intel & AMD rate their chips by Tcase temp not core temp. It might be nice to know what temp the cores are but thats all you are reading, there is more to a CPU then just the cores.

Everest seems to give me the same CPU temp as the MSI OC utility and SpeedFan, I use speedfan since I have it controlling two fans on my board.


----------



## Jinny1

omgsh i got it to unlock on orginak bios!!!! F4...!!so happy


----------



## Sleeping Giant

You guys think a 5800 series card would be bottlenecked by my 550? I really don't know much about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I can't seem to unlock mine. It will post, but when it reaches the boot screen it will either freeze, or it will "load", meaning the screen won't freeze but it sits there and does nothing. Does that mean my chip won't unlock or did I do something wrong? I did set the voltages higher but no avail.


----------



## PepsiLove

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683703

Clock speed: 4.2ghz
FSB x Multi: 200x21
Vcore: 1.45
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: 2000
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: DFI 790x M2RS
Cooling method: Air


----------



## ocfanboy

Hey guys








as you can see I'm running ddr2 800mhz..
I've overclocked my 550x2 to 3.9= 18.5x211
the thing is I still can't seem to get to 4.0 unless I underclock my ram from 800 to 667...
Does ram need to be underclocked to reach higher oc on a CPU?
Thanks


----------



## Jinny1

is there any ways to check or estimate my Unlocked cpu temp??


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
I can't seem to unlock mine. It will post, but when it reaches the boot screen it will either freeze, or it will "load", meaning the screen won't freeze but it sits there and does nothing. Does that mean my chip won't unlock or did I do something wrong? I did set the voltages higher but no avail.

Have you tried booting with just 3 cores turned on?.....maybe you have 1 core that is completely borked which is stopping the boot...









I have the same MOBO as you so i know this works.....

1. Reset the CMOS

2. Turn on ACC/NCC with 'Per Core' and set cores 0-2 @ 2%, leave core 3 untouched....ie

Core 0 (2%)
Core 1 (2%)
Core 2 (2%)
Core 3 (0%)

3. Reboot, ACC/NCC will now only turn on core 2 , effectively giving you a 720x3 BE

4. If it still fails, repeat steps 1-3, you MUST reset the CMOS, but turn on core 3 and leave core 2 untouched at (0%)

5. If it still fails then you will know for sure that your 550 only has 2 working cores....which kinda sucks and you drew the short straw.....

(but you already knew that being born an Aussie....














).....

Even if you end up with 'just' a 720x3, its still better than a 550x2, and most games out there dont use more than 3 cores anyway.


----------



## ocfanboy

Thanks for the above post as I also can't unlock my 550... I will try unlock one extra core... 
Can I also disable the 3rd core and try unlock the 4th?
When I put acc on per core it gives me -2% for all 4 cores...
Do I put all 3 on 2% and leave the other one I don't wanna unlock on -2% or 0%?
hope to get a tri core








thanks


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Can I also disable the 3rd core and try unlock the 4th?


Yes....make sure your ACC is set to 'Per Core'....NOT 'Auto' so it looks like this

Core 0 (+2%)
Core 1 (+2%)
Core 2 (0%)
Core 3 (+2%)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


When I put acc on per core it gives me -2% for all 4 cores...
Do I put all 3 on 2% and leave the other one I don't wanna unlock on -2% or 0%?
hope to get a tri core








thanks










You MUST set the cores you want to turn on to (+2%) and leave the core you want turned off to (0%)....NOT (-2%)

You MUST reset the CMOS if you want to try Core 3 turned off, Core 4 turned on or Core 3 on, Core 4 off....just changing the values after a failed boot wont work.


----------



## ocfanboy

Thanks a lot







will try this later when I get home


----------



## djohny24

Hello guys! i have one question...again xD

My current 550 is quad core B50, well, now is working perfectly @ 3,6Ghz with 225 fsb getting 900Mhz memory.

If i always keep this 550 in quad core, might i reducing its total life?

(p.d sorry for my language!







)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Clock speed: 4.2ghz
FSB x Multi: 200x21
Vcore: 1.45
RAM speed: 1066
NB speed: 2000
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: DFI 790x M2RS
Cooling method: Air


PepsiLove, great job! Have you performed stability testing yet? Gotta love the 1.45volts









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Hey guys








as you can see I'm running ddr2 800mhz..
I've overclocked my 550x2 to 3.9= 18.5x211
the thing is I still can't seem to get to 4.0 unless I underclock my ram from 800 to 667...
Does ram need to be underclocked to reach higher oc on a CPU?


Ocfanboy, are you running DDR2-800 memory? If so then yes you may have to lower the divider. When you raise the reference clock speed that will also overclock the memory. This can sometimes cause stability issues. Do you have any CPU-Z screen shots you could share for us...preferably each tab?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


is there any ways to check or estimate my Unlocked cpu temp??


Jinny1, I believe this was discussed a few pages back but I can't exactly remember the process







Perhaps someone can share with us. Personally I wouldn't mind knowing myself...

Bagpuss, great info on how to configure ACC to use only three cores! +1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


If i always keep this 550 in quad core, might i reducing its total life?


Djohny24, it really depends on how high your Vcore is. If you're running extremely high voltages then yes it would reduce the life of the processor. This commonly referred to as "Electromigration". Honestly though by the time you notice anything you'll be building your next rig.

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Yes i know it but this Phenoms comes with 2 cores disabled







is the same life than...X4 940?

With 3,6Ghz quad mode B50, im using "auto" in bios options (stock vcore by CPU-z is 1,375v).









Maybe 1 or 2 years? hehe


----------



## thlnk3r

Djohny24, oh you have nothing to worry about at 1.375 volts. Some older S939 AMD processors use to run at 1.4volts stock. Some Socket A processors were 1.55 volts stock









Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Electromigration brokes processors with extreme OC or really bad conditions xD

and 45nm is more efficent than my old 7750 Kuma @ 3,2Ghz or 5200+ windsor hehe.

Thanks a lot for your help again


----------



## soundlab

I tried the disable cores post and i still get the freeze after the cpu id on post. Am i one of the unlucky ones or could it be my mobo.


----------



## thlnk3r

Soundlab, did you try bumping up the Vcore a tad?

Good luck


----------



## djohny24

Mmm testing 225*16 = 3,6Ghz in mode Quad core, 39Âº idle, 53Âºc load with OCCT large data and high priority


----------



## soundlab

Yes i went up to 1.50v still freezes on cpu id at the post screen. Ive seen a few people with the steppings 0924bpmw unlock theres. I thought if they were faulty the screen stayed black but i get the cpu id saying phenom x4 then it freezes until i reset the cmos.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*


You MUST set the cores you want to turn on to (+2%) and leave the core you want turned off to (0%)....NOT (-2%)


That is interesting, IOW if it is possible to disable core 1 and 2 and only enable core 3 and 4 for testing purposes........

I was under the impression AMD could disable any one or two of the four cores and sell it as a X3 or X2, but if not then that means every CPU has to have at least its first two cores working in order for them to at least get a X2 out of it, otherwise they have to throw it away.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


Yes i went up to 1.50v still freezes on cpu id at the post screen. Ive seen a few people with the steppings 0924bpmw unlock theres. I thought if they were faulty the screen stayed black but i get the cpu id saying phenom x4 then it freezes until i reset the cmos.


Soundlab, have you tried the suggestions that Bagpuss posted above? Perhaps one of the cores is actually faulty. Enabling three cores may be the ticket









Good luck


----------



## soundlab

Yes ive tried all the settings and still no boot it always freezes on the cpu id on the post screen.


----------



## soundlab

Ive just tried 1 core at a time and i still get the the freeze could it be the acc in the bios. Should the cpu id say x4 if it is faulty.


----------



## PepsiLove

I tried making mine into a x3, with

core 0 +2%
core 1 +2%
core 2 0%
core 3 +2%

I booted into windows fine, but still an x2, but with

core 0 +2%
core 1 +2%
core 2 +2%
core 3 0%

It got past post, nearly to where you log into windows (dose that part have a name?) but then restarted. Added +0.50v but still same thing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


Ive just tried 1 core at a time and i still get the the freeze could it be the acc in the bios. Should the cpu id say x4 if it is faulty.


Soundlab, does everything POST correctly at _stock_ settings? Perhaps a few other members may have some suggestions. If the suggestion from Bagpuss didn't help and if a Vcore increase didn't help at all either then I'm thinking you may really have a faulty quad-core processor...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


I tried making mine into a x3, with

core 0 +2%
core 1 +2%
core 2 0%
core 3 +2%

I booted into windows fine, but still an x2, but with

core 0 +2%
core 1 +2%
core 2 +2%
core 3 0%

It got past post, nearly to where you log into windows (dose that part have a name?) but then restarted. Added +0.50v but still same thing.


PepsiLove, did you clear your CMOS completely before trying this? See the suggestion above from Bagpuss. I believe he stated the CMOS has to be cleared before doing so.

Good luck


----------



## bkleindel

Im trying to unlock my 550 with this board: ecs a790gxm-a......

http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pro...nuID=1&LanID=9

It has the 790gx chip set mentioned in the unlocking thread for phenom chips.......

i have a question about the *A.C.C* function in the bios......it has three options: disable, auto, and enable core........enable core allows u to pick specific cores and + or - values...ie: -2, +3, +12..and so on.....

sooo, what do i set each core too?????? 
or do i specify the "locked" cores a + value????

so far, no boot up, have to reset cmos


----------



## bkleindel

disregard......shoulda looked at the last post ....above


----------



## bkleindel

ok, i set my bios (a.c.c ) to enable Per core:
core #0 = +2
core #1 = +2
core #3 = +2
core #4 = +2

it booted into windows fine.......but cpuid...says only 2 cores still??
whats up?

cpu v 1.5v 200*15.5 3.1GHz
ram 2.0v @533MHz


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bagpuss* 
Yes....make sure your ACC is set to 'Per Core'....NOT 'Auto' so it looks like this

Core 0 (+2%)
Core 1 (+2%)
Core 2 (0%)
Core 3 (+2%)

You MUST set the cores you want to turn on to (+2%) and leave the core you want turned off to (0%)....NOT (-2%)

You MUST reset the CMOS if you want to try Core 3 turned off, Core 4 turned on or Core 3 on, Core 4 off....just changing the values after a failed boot wont work.

hi i was able to unlock mine turn it to auto...but the cores all equal -2% not 2% is this normal?

bios f5


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
hi i was able to unlock mine turn it to auto...but the cores all equal -2% not 2% is this normal?

bios f5

My MSI board sets them all to -2% when in Auto mode, X4 working for me.

From another post I seen sais... Regarding ACC % - from what I've heard, using the -x% tends to make the CPU run more "efficiently," lowering power when possible. As for higher +x%, they tend to give more room for error, which supposedly provides more OC headroom.


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
My MSI board sets them all to -2% when in Auto mode, X4 working for me.

From another post I seen sais... Regarding ACC % - from what I've heard, using the -x% tends to make the CPU run more "efficiently," lowering power when possible. As for higher +x%, they tend to give more room for error, which supposedly provides more OC headroom.

should i change them to +x% if i wanted more oc headroom?? if so which % Should i set


----------



## Jinny1

how do u fin or estimate temps when having an unlocked quad??


----------



## ocfanboy

Trying to unlock 1 core to make it a tri core wasn't successful...
Sadly, I've finely come to terms that my 550 will always be a x2, lol








I do have pics but I'm using an iPod touch with wifi for Internet access and I don't think I can load them up








as for underclocking my ram to get higher CPU oc I think I'll just leave it at 3.9 until I get a ddr3 board in a year or so


----------



## PepsiLove

thlnk3r, oh no sorry I didn't see it. So what it means is re-set cmos, then go into bios and change it right? Also where is your +rep?? Your've helped me out heaps in this thread, and im sure heaps of others too, thanks =]


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
should i change them to +x% if i wanted more oc headroom?? if so which % Should i set

Jinny1, try both +2% and -2%. I'd test both configurations to see what provides the best results for you. You may actually be able to get a higher OC with -2%...who knows until you try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
how do u fin or estimate temps when having an unlocked quad??

This would actually be something else I would like to know as well. Maybe HondaGuy can pop in and answer this for you us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
as for underclocking my ram to get higher CPU oc I think I'll just leave it at 3.9 until I get a ddr3 board in a year or so









Ocfanboy, you could however pick up a cheap set of DDR2-1066 memory. The price isn't all that bad and should give you some more OC'ing room for that big 4Ghz. Have you tried relaxing the sub-timings and giving your memory some voltage?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PepsiLove* 
thlnk3r, oh no sorry I didn't see it. So what it means is re-set cmos, then go into bios and change it right? Also where is your +rep?? Your've helped me out heaps in this thread, and im sure heaps of others too, thanks =]

PepsiLove, that is correct. Clear your CMOS and then go into the bios and make the changes. Again though there is no guarantees it will work but apparently this is the procedures used. In regards to your last question...moderators do not have reputation









Good luck


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkleindel*


Im trying to unlock my 550 with this board: ecs a790gxm-a......

http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pro...nuID=1&LanID=9

It has the 790gx chip set mentioned in the unlocking thread for phenom chips.......

i have a question about the *A.C.C* function in the bios......it has three options: disable, auto, and enable core........enable core allows u to pick specific cores and + or - values...ie: -2, +3, +12..and so on.....

sooo, what do i set each core too?????? 
or do i specify the "locked" cores a + value????

so far, no boot up, have to reset cmos










Set ACC to auto, and leave the rest to default, you should get all 4 cores you wanted. Well at least that was how I did it to my 720 BE.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


should i change them to +x% if i wanted more oc headroom?? if so which % Should i set


Just posting what I read somewhere else







I'd guess it is just like any other overclocking... it will depend on the CPU, mobo, cooling, etc.. I doubt there is any set rule what % setting to use.


----------



## GhostUk

im buying a new system with a PhII x2 550 BE what heatsink u suggest i get?? around 30 quid


----------



## Sleeping Giant

The Dark Knight and Scythe Mugen 2 are great bang-for-your-buck coolers. I'd suggest going with the DK if you don't have A LOT of room. The Mugen 2 is downright huge.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


I'd suggest going with the DK if you don't have A LOT of room.


Sleeping Giant, good suggestion on the Xigmatek cooler. Quite a few members are happy with that cooler. The price isn't all that bad too. Just remember though this is a HDT (Heatpipe Direct Touch) cooler so it's a tad different from the conventional cooler. I'm pretty sure the surface of a HDT cooler cannot be lapped and if it is you can't lap it very much. I also believe the TIM application is slightly different.

Good luck


----------



## Jinny1

would i set my acc% to 0???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
would i set my acc% to 0???

Jinny1, as far as I know if you set ACC to "Auto" then it will set itself to "0". For any other number you'll have to manually make the change.

Good luck


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sleeping Giant, good suggestion on the Xigmatek cooler. Quite a few members are happy with that cooler. The price isn't all that bad too. Just remember though this is a HDT (Heatpipe Direct Touch) cooler so it's a tad different from the conventional cooler. I'm pretty sure the surface of a HDT cooler cannot be lapped and if it is you can't lap it very much. I also believe the TIM application is slightly different.

Good luck

I agree with the sentiment, although the dk isn't exactly small. I had to remove a side fan to make it fit in my case. Take a good set of measurements beforehand if you have a mid-size or smaller case.


----------



## vnv727

Wahoo, I added a high cfm to my extra front bay and have it directed towards my heatsink and I finally got past 3.8!

3812 stable and 5-6 cooler under load then at 3708


----------



## vnv727

Figured I'd might as well post a screenshot to prove it as that is what this thread asks. 25 passes is good enough for me for only an extra 100mhz.



And no black, fake carbon fiber background for me


----------



## BarreEarth

Hey I am new here. First serious overclock of a CPU. Went +75mv and upped the multiplier to 18x for a cool 3.6ghz. Keeping it dual core. I get 25C on startup, 27C on idle and 42C after 3 hours of Prime95. I am pretty happy about a $99 processor going 500mhz over stock.

BTW, I kept the stock HS in the case, I am using my stock one from my x2 6000.


----------



## vnv727

Great, and welcome to the forum

Don't forget to fill out your system specs in the user cp.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sleeping Giant, good suggestion on the Xigmatek cooler. Quite a few members are happy with that cooler. The price isn't all that bad too. Just remember though this is a HDT (Heatpipe Direct Touch) cooler so it's a tad different from the conventional cooler. I'm pretty sure the surface of a HDT cooler cannot be lapped and if it is you can't lap it very much. I also believe the TIM application is slightly different.

Good luck


Very true. Lapping is generally not recommended since it can really damage the heat pipes if done incorrectly, or even by accident. TIM application is slightly different. Along with applying it to the CPU, I also put small amounts on and in between the heat pipes themselves. I'd say it's working pretty well for me, too. 28Â°/35Â° at 3.9GHz/1.425v and 30Â°/38Â° at 4.0GHz/1.475v.


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ocfanboy, you could however pick up a cheap set of DDR2-1066 memory. The price isn't all that bad and should give you some more OC'ing room for that big 4Ghz. Have you tried relaxing the sub-timings and giving your memory some voltage


my overclocking is only stable @ 3.9 if I run 2.1 volts on my ram which Is the highest recommended voltage for my ram so I don't know if it's a good idea to go passed 2.1...
My friend wants to buy my current ram so I'm thinking of putting a little extra and getting 1066







thanks think3r


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Jinny1, as far as I know if you set ACC to "Auto" then it will set itself to "0". For any other number you'll have to manually make the change.

Good luck


hi my mobo if set to auto sets them to -2% not 0%...

would it be bad to go overbaord and do -14% or 14% for ACC settings??


----------



## thlnk3r

Vnv727 and BarreEarth great job on the overclocks










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I'd say it's working pretty well for me, too. 28Â°/35Â° at 3.9GHz/1.425v and 30Â°/38Â° at 4.0GHz/1.475v.

Sleeping Giant, wow those are some pretty impressive numbers! What is your room ambient temperature?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
hi my mobo if set to auto sets them to -2% not 0%...

would it be bad to go overbaord and do -14% or 14% for ACC settings??

Jinny1, good question. Personally I have not tested "ACC" so I am not sure what kind of issues may arise with running a higher percentage. Perhaps someone can enlighten us?

Good luck guys


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sleeping Giant, wow those are some pretty impressive numbers! What is your room ambient temperature?

That would be with the A/C pumpin' at 77Â° Fahrenheit. Temps will jump 2-3Â° when the A/C isn't running with the room temp at around 80Â° or so.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
That would be with the A/C pumpin' at 77Â° Fahrenheit. Temps will jump 2-3Â° when the A/C isn't running with the room temp at around 80Â° or so.

Sleeping Giant, that is still pretty darn good in my opinion. The lower TDP with just two cores probably helps out a lot too


----------



## Jinny1

hey for ocing only with multupliers...you only need to take into consideration/raise the cpu vcore right?? if it is unstable. (providing ur other volts are at their optimal level)

but for ocing with ref clocks as well do you need to raise NorthBride VID along with Vcore and memory voltage?? are there any other ones to think about


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
my overclocking is only stable @ 3.9 if I run 2.1 volts on my ram which Is the highest recommended voltage for my ram so I don't know if it's a good idea to go passed 2.1...
My friend wants to buy my current ram so I'm thinking of putting a little extra and getting 1066







thanks think3r









1066 ram won't really do much for you with the AMD cpus. It won't run 1066 by default, you would have to manually set it at that. I think in most benchmarks that i've seen. The 800 memory with tighter timings seem to do alot better than 1066 at looser timings. ie: 800 at cas 4 vs 1066 at cas 5..... i have 1066 memory and i saw virtually no difference...so i run mine at 800...


----------



## ocfanboy

Thanks, I decided to keep my 800 ram...
Quick question..
Is any one here giving more volts to the memory to get a higher oc on the CPU? 
What I mean is my ram runs at 1.8-2.1 under warranty...
Is it safe to take it to 2.2?
Not really worried bout my warranty just don't want my whole system like my motherboard etc to fry just bec I pushed my ram a little








thanks guys


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I haven't touched my memory. To be honest, I really don't know what to mess with.


----------



## vnv727

This makes me think, what is the best memory speed benchmark out there?

I'm quite happy with my ram now as I know it's stable, but if I could get it to go faster at a lower speed while allowing me to bump up my reference clock....


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


This makes me think, what is the best memory speed benchmark out there?

I'm quite happy with my ram now as I know it's stable, but if I could get it to go faster at a lower speed while allowing me to bump up my reference clock....


Everest memory benchmark and maybe SuperPi.


----------



## vnv727

Ahh thanks dopamin +rep


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


I haven't touched my memory. To be honest, I really don't know what to mess with.


I don't think you need to, i was talking about ddr2 memory....


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Thanks, I decided to keep my 800 ram...
Quick question..
Is any one here giving more volts to the memory to get a higher oc on the CPU? 
What I mean is my ram runs at 1.8-2.1 under warranty...
Is it safe to take it to 2.2?
Not really worried bout my warranty just don't want my whole system like my motherboard etc to fry just bec I pushed my ram a little








thanks guys










You really shouldn't need to push your ram past it's voltage limits for the oc. Usually people make their ram run slower and looser for higher overclocks. Just get you ram set first and run memtest and make sure there all in order... Hell if you're at a Stable 3.9, I'd say kudos... you're done









What is your reference clock set at, and what speed are you running your ram at?

Also, check to see what over-volt protection your ram has on it, like some ocz ram is supposed to be run at 1.9 but they honor the warranty up to 1.95v.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


hey for ocing only with multupliers...you only need to take into consideration/raise the cpu vcore right?? if it is unstable. (providing ur other volts are at their optimal level)

but for ocing with ref clocks as well do you need to raise NorthBride VID along with Vcore and memory voltage?? are there any other ones to think about


Jinny1, that is correct. If you are just increasing the multiplier all you really need to do is increase the Vcore. If you decide to overclock with the reference clock speed (or both) you'll have to _also_ increase the chipset voltage (Northbridge). I normally only play with the memory voltage if the frequency itself is being overclocked. If you decide to go lower with the sub-timings you can also provide more vdimm to see if that provides stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan*


1066 ram won't really do much for you with the AMD cpus. It won't run 1066 by default, you would have to manually set it at that.


MrAMD_Fan, this only occurs when the user decides to run DDR2-1066 memory in all four dimm slots. If he's just running two dimms of ddr2-1066 memory then he should be able to set the memory divider to 1066 without issues. You may perhaps not see the performance increase at the keyboard level but "benchmarks" (ie. Everest) would certainly show the difference between each frequency. In *ocfanboy's* situation he'll have to run the divider at ddr2-800 but he should still have plenty of room when it comes down to overclocking the memory. Ack but it is a bit difficult with four dimms at 1066









Good luck


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


You really shouldn't need to push your ram past it's voltage limits for the oc. Usually people make their ram run slower and looser for higher overclocks. Just get you ram set first and run memtest and make sure there all in order... Hell if you're at a Stable 3.9, I'd say kudos... you're done









What is your reference clock set at, and what speed are you running your ram at?

Also, check to see what over-volt protection your ram has on it, like some ocz ram is supposed to be run at 1.9 but they honor the warranty up to 1.95v.


thanks vnv








I'm running as follows
18.5x211= 
cpu- 3.9
ram-844(bios) & 422 1:2 (cpuz)
HT is on auto which is +- 2100
NB- I pushed it up to 2532
to get to 4.0 I've tried to raise the fsb(only)
and I've also tried to raise the multiplier(only) with no luck...
I've increased vcore from 1.4625(3.9 stable) all the way to 1.5125..
I've also increased the nb volt fom 1.875(3.9) to 2.5 and even 3.0...
I've read that my ram is capable if overclocking over 900mhz but I'm o ly getting 844mhz at 2.1volts(max warranty)
when I run prime 95 with either just the multiplier raised from 18.5x211 to 19x211 I get bsod or if I try 18.5x217 also bsod...
My memory won't run stable @ 844mhz unless I give it 2.1v...
My CPU temps are 28-30c on idle and 36-38c on load 
my mobo temps are always around 30c or a little higher...
My question to you and think3r and any one else is if I get 1066 ram will I be able to run it at 800mhz and increase my fsb to make it bout 900mhz and raise my CPU to 4.0?
I really want 4.0... I keep on giving up on 4.0 but everytime I switch my pc on Im always tempted to enter bios and try again...
I think my bsods on 4.0 are memory related but i'm not sure...
I don't really wanna give my CPU more voltage over 1.5125 cause I see none of you guys have so I think 1.5125 should be sufficient for 4.0..
All 4 of my memory Slots are being used- 1gb x4
I'm thinking if getting 2x corsair 2048 xms2 so only 2 slots will be used...
Thanks for your time guys


----------



## vnv727

Technically, you can run the vcore all the way up to 1.55v *IF* your temps stay good.

Btw, are you running it as a dual core or unlocked 4?

I'll try to help (if I can in some way) tomorrow, I'm off too sleep now.


----------



## Jinny1

can't reach 3.8ghz (multiplier only) with 1.5vcore while i can reach 3.6ghz on 1.375/1.4 Vcore.... is 3.6/3.7 my max limit??


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
can't reach 3.8ghz (multiplier only) with 1.5vcore while i can reach 3.6ghz on 1.375/1.4 Vcore.... is 3.6/3.7 my max limit??

That sounds about right. As a quad they usually top out 3.8ghz-4.0ghz from my experience.


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
Technically, you can run the vcore all the way up to 1.55v *IF* your temps stay good.

Btw, are you running it as a dual core or unlocked 4?

I'll try to help (if I can in some way) tomorrow, I'm off too sleep now.

running x2 as unlocking was unsuccesfull...


----------



## Jinny1

which comp area do TMPIN0,TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 show the temperatures for in an unlocked cp using hwmonitor


----------



## vnv727

For me it is TMPIN 1, but I think that can change with mobo. Double check with everest.


----------



## Jinny1

running 3.7 with 1.425vcore make TMPIN1 60c+...which is too hot for me...

stuck with 3.6 @ 1.4vcore..

also shud it be that hot with my cooling setup??? i have front,back,side fan also with 140mm fan for psu


----------



## vnv727

1.4 what? 1.408 or 1.478 etc...

Still, seems a little hot, before I added another 120mm intake fan I'm max load in a 24C room at like 56C at 3.7. With another fan I can get to 3.8 with only a max load of 50c.

So, it seems too hot, but it could be crappy airflow/cable management/high ambient temps/ or an improperly mounted or crappy cpu cooler.


----------



## vnv727

Damn insomnia, I'm going to try too sleep again.


----------



## Jinny1

1.400

probly mismounted heatsik since im noob at it..

but cbf remouting it


----------



## Jinny1

Whats a normal/good idle temp for oced unlocked cpu??? mine is 38-40 c..is that a bit too hot for idle temps??


----------



## NeoAnderson

I guess still ok,bit warm, what is max load with a Prime full load test after 5 mins ?

Mine is now about 27-30 idle , and 40 full load ?


----------



## valdin

Jinny1 - the high temperatures it is not your CPU cooling system problem! It is very bad mother board! I have the same problems on Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P ! My B50 on Biostar is idle 30-33 burn 55-62 , but on Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P it is 42-50 idle and burn up to 75!!! I have send a requst to support of Gigabyte and they answer that they know about this problem with all x4 processors on this motherboard, and they trying to fix it , but for now coudn't! As for my I decided to exchange it to GigaByte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P and it will come tomorrow in the evening and must be much better!


----------



## Jinny1

my one idles 38-40 and max load temp using occt is 56 ....18x203 (b50,1.392v)

this isn't too bad right????


----------



## Jinny1

also would there be much power usuage difference between a dual-core with 1.392v and a quad-core 1.392v

or if the quad-core had 1.350v


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


my one idles 38-40 and max load temp using occt is 56 ....18x203 (b50,1.392v)

this isn't too bad right????


I've read that phenoms will start having issues after 55c but you shouldn't go up that much when 
playing a game... Your CPU doesn't run as hot doing normal things like plating games etc with an idle temp that you have I don't think you should go over about 45c while playing games etc

what actually "hurts" the CPU? Is it voltage or heat? 
Let's say I give my CPU 1.7000 vcore and my temps are below 50c on load is that totally safe?


----------



## valdin

Jinny1- you don't understand this problem with all GA-MA790XT-UD4P, it means that for some reason the motherboard is not correct work with x4 processors! But it doesn't mean that they didn't worked at all. It your case you just have better CPU cooler , but your motherboar also like my is CORRUPT! And under your CPU cooler it must be not higher that burn 42-48 3,6 Gh you can left it until Gigabyte will fix the bios and it will work correct, I prefer to change it - it is your choise !!!


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


also would there be much power usuage difference between a dual-core with 1.392v and a quad-core 1.392v

or if the quad-core had 1.350v


I have a Kill-A Watt meter connected to my PC, and can tell you at idle there is no power usage difference at all between the CPU running as a X2 or X4, but under load (like running Prime95) four cores used about 35-40W more compared to 2 cores. This was tested @ stock settings on an X2-550.

The higher the vcore is the more wattage the chip will eat and create more heat. Just think of it as the opposite of how AMD's CnQ works, when CnQ kicks in the multiplier drops and the chip runs slower, this allows the chip to run at a lower voltage which uses less power so the chip runs cooler.


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


The higher the vcore is the more wattage the chip will eat and create more heat. Just think of it as the opposite of how AMD's CnQ works, when CnQ kicks in the multiplier drops and the chip runs slower, this allows the chip to run at a lower voltage which uses less power so the chip runs cooler.



Ok, but you can run as high a vcore you want as long as you temps are cool? Without any damage?


----------



## Chrono Detector

Ok, I thought my 4Ghz overclock was stable and it wasn't. It decided to just BSOD on me the other day while doing browsing the internet and installing something.

Funny, because it passed IBT, ran 3dMark06 and Vantage numerous of times, ran SuperPI and Cinebench and it never failed. Argh, not happy here.

I will try to overclock it again, and yes I'm running Windows XP x64/ Windows 7 x64 here. Does anybody have a fully 4Ghz overclock that is stable on a 64 bit OS? Anf if so what kind of voltages did you guys use? Including NB, SB, etc.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
Ok, but you can run as high a vcore you want as long as you temps are cool? Without any damage?

I'm not an EE but I don't think it would be safe to assume that, at some point I'd think too much voltage has to damage/shorten the life of a chip no matter what the temp is.

I looked at a couple of AMDs K10h tech docs and couldn't find what they used to describe as "absolute max ratings", the highest I did find was 1.55V in the BIOS and Kernel Developers Guide. I can only guess AMD is basically telling BIOS developers don't allow anything higher then 1.55V for some good reason.


----------



## ocfanboy

I'm running vista 64
currently on 3.9 but when I had it on 4.0 I ran occt for hours without any errors... the next day I ran some prime and kept getting some calculate 0,5 in 0,4 or something like that error which I think is my memory... But only the first worker would get that error...
I'm constantly trying to get 4.0 stable on 64 with no luck...
But then again I haven't tried 32...
It could be your memory as I'm a little convinced that mine is the memory...
Good luck








ha ha, sorry I don't think it's your memory, didn't see what memory you were using


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
I'm not an EE but I don't think it would be safe to assume that, at some point I'd think too much voltage has to damage/shorten the life of a chip no matter what the temp is.

I looked at a couple of AMDs K10h tech docs and couldn't find what they used to describe as "absolute max ratings", the highest I did find was 1.55V in the BIOS and Kernel Developers Guide. I can only guess AMD is basically telling BIOS developers don't allow anything higher then 1.55V for some good reason.

thanks








I think if I get stable at 4.0 with a 1.55 vcore then I thinks something is wrong,looking at other peoples overclocks they haven't used more than 1.51 to get 4.0 and even 4.1 stable...
If I could just find what's holding me back...


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


thanks








I think if I get stable at 4.0 with a 1.55 vcore then I thinks something is wrong,looking at other peoples overclocks they haven't used more than 1.51 to get 4.0 and even 4.1 stable...
If I could just find what's holding me back...


Even if your hardware, cooling and ambient temps were the same you really can't compare to others cause no two chips are going to be exactly alike, it depends where on the wafer the chip was cut from, how pure the silicon was and many many other things. So for us it comes down to luck of the draw, which is why I don't put much faith into online reviews even if they buy the chip instead of getting them directly from Intel or AMD, plus most reviews don't even run the setup inside of a PC case but on a table/stand in a cool room, which is totally unrealistic.

Find your sweet spot and just be happy.


----------



## ocfanboy

4.0 is my sweet spot







just haven't fount it yet







lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
My question to you and think3r and any one else is if I get 1066 ram will I be able to run it at 800mhz and increase my fsb to make it bout 900mhz and raise my CPU to 4.0?

Ocfanboy, if you purchase ddr2-1066 memory then you will be able to run it passed the frequency that is it currently at right now. The 1066 speed will give you some more wiggle room to work with. In regards to your memory voltage question, as long as the memory has heatspreaders and you have proper airflow in your case then it shouldn't be a problem. I'd do some research on the IC's that are on the memory themselves to see what they are capable of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
Whats a normal/good idle temp for oced unlocked cpu??? mine is 38-40 c..is that a bit too hot for idle temps??

Jinny1, what is the airflow like in your case? How is the cable management set up? Poor cable management can decrease airflow and also lead to "dead spots" in your case. Have you checked the surface of the cooler? Is it concave/convex? If it's scratched or dinged then that could also prohibit cooling. Perhaps you applied too much or too little TIM. You may want to consider lapping both the cooler and IHS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
Ok, but you can run as high a vcore you want as long as you temps are cool? Without any damage?

Ocfanboy, cooling does certainly help but eventually high voltages(excessively high) will lead to "electromigration".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
you really can't compare to others cause no two chips are going to be exactly alike,

Edgemeal, point well made









Good luck


----------



## Jinny1

thinker: i believe i have quite a good airflow ^^

also can i turn back on CnQ afterr i finish oc testing and know which settings are stable for me???

or do oced cpu don't suppor CnQ


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


thinker: i believe i have quite a good airflow ^^

also can i turn back on CnQ afterr i finish oc testing and know which settings are stable for me???

or do oced cpu don't suppor CnQ


Jinny1, older processors that ran CnQ with an overclock would typically run into stability issues but from what I heard Phenom II processors handle the CnQ feature a bit differently. Apparently overclocks do not cause the same stability issues with CnQ on as they did back in the day.

Have you tried reseating the processor yet? How much TIM did you apply?

Good luck


----------



## ocfanboy

So I pushed my vcore up to 1.52 last night ran prime 95 for an hour and a half and I got this error message... Error also comes up when using 1.50, 1.5125 and 1.5250...
The error was:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
No freez or bsod just the error...
The error was on worker1 which is core #0
worker 2 which is core#1 ran the rest of the night without any errors...
So basically my first core keeps failing...
Any one here knows what it means?
I also run occt for hours with the same settings with no errors...
I read that some guy fixed thos problem by downloading the 32bit version of prime95 and had no errors running it on 64bit?
Would this be a wise thing to do if I'm running 64bit vista?
Thanks


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
So I pushed my vcore up to 1.52 last night ran prime 95 for an hour and a half and I got this error message... Error also comes up when using 1.50, 1.5125 and 1.5250...
The error was:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
No freez or bsod just the error...
The error was on worker1 which is core #0
worker 2 which is core#1 ran the rest of the night without any errors...
So basically my first core keeps failing...
Any one here knows what it means?
Thanks









You are running the blend test, correct?

I see you have 4 banks of memory populated, which stresses the system a lot more. Please increase both your CPU-NB voltage and NB voltage slightly until it makes it stable.

edit: and I forgot to mention, run memtest86+ in the first place to ensure your memory is functioning properly.


----------



## Jinny1

i think it was the ambient temp that caused my high idle temp as it was kinda hottish...now my temp is 32celsius at idle even though my fans are running slower than when the idle temp was 40c!!! ^^

Quad,1.392v, 18x202


----------



## Jinny1

so just to clarify/// i can turn on CnQ without having any issues right?


----------



## Jinny1

update CnQ doesnt work on oced cpu


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


update CnQ doesnt work on oced cpu


If you just raise the CPU multiplier it should work, works for me, though it doesn't seem to be as responsive as my older s939 system. On my s939 I can run benchmarks with it on or off and there is no difference in scores, on my AM3 my scores are a tad lower with it enabled, seems it doesn't raise the MHz/multiplier as fast, maybe its this cheap MSI board I have? Hmmm I'm using the latest CnQ driver.


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


You are running the blend test, correct?

I see you have 4 banks of memory populated, which stresses the system a lot more. Please increase both your CPU-NB voltage and NB voltage slightly until it makes it stable.

edit: and I forgot to mention, run memtest86+ in the first place to ensure your memory is functioning properly.


thanks
my CPU nb voltage was stable on 3.9 with 2532mhz nb, the CPU nb vid voltage was stable at 1.18xx I took it up to 1.3000 with the error...
My nb voltage is at 1.2 and only goes up 0.1 so if I take it up it will be from 1.2 to 1.3v on my nb voltage is that safe with 1.300 cpu vid voltage?
I ran memtest on windows on my 3 gig unused ram broke it up to 1.5 gigs for 300%with no errors?*
Thanks


----------



## Jinny1

nop mine doesn't work (CnQ) whether it's only multiplier oced or both,,

maybe its because my mobo sets the ref clock to 200.9 if i set it to auto/or manual=200 in BIOS so its ote exactly 200

also anyone know why windows (system panel) says 8gb ram installed but only 7.25GB usuable


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


nop mine doesn't work (CnQ) whether it's only multiplier oced or both,,

maybe its because my mobo sets the ref clock to 200.9 if i set it to auto/or manual=200 in BIOS so its ote exactly 200

also anyone know why windows (system panel) says 8gb ram installed but only 7.25GB usuable


I'm no expert but is it maybe what's left of your memory? Windows vista 64 usually takes about 800mb to run so maybe 7.25 gb is what you have left to use...
But I'm not sure


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


nop mine doesn't work (CnQ) whether it's only multiplier oced or both,,

maybe its because my mobo sets the ref clock to 200.9 if i set it to auto/or manual=200 in BIOS so its ote exactly 200


For my MSI it says if you change the CPU multiplier from the default and want CnQ you need to change the AMD CnQ setting in the BIOS from Auto to Enabled, I did that and it works.

FWIW, I did have CnQ stop working on me in Windows(XP), it was while I was messing around between X2 and X4 modes, even after uninstalling and re-installing the AMD driver it still wouldn't work, So I ended up restoring my C: partition from a backup image I made (I'm using Free edition of Macrium Reflect). Not sure what caused it to stop working, the only thing I was really using was AMD AOD to monitor vcore/temps and stuff, thank god for backups!


----------



## Jinny1

hey for some reason my bios only has auto or disabled !!T.T

using latest F5 bios


----------



## valdin

Guys with BIOSTAR TA790GX 128M is it truth that all have some problem with cold restsrt with HT above 1600 , I am talking about 1800 -2000-2200 ? My computer is coudn't normal restart from Vista to Win 7 it is frosen when loading Everest and I need to push RESET buttom and only after that I can boot it. All have this or it my oun problem?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinny1*


hey for some reason my bios only has auto or disabled !!T.T

using latest F5 bios


All these boards have some subtle differences, i.e. Giga may not even need a separate "enabled" option to make CnQ work when using non-default values, did CnQ ever work for you?


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
All these boards have some subtle differences, i.e. Giga may not even need a separate "enabled" option to make CnQ work when using non-default values, did CnQ ever work for you?

i remember it making the cpu go down to 800mhz but not sure whether if it was on x2 or x4..few days ago and i didnt pay attention

but my mobo says k8 cool n quiet NOT k10 cool n quite as the option


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
I also run occt for hours with the same settings with no errors...
I read that some guy fixed thos problem by downloading the 32bit version of prime95 and had no errors running it on 64bit?

Ocfanboy, have you tried backing down the OC a little bit to see if Prime95 passes? Dopamin3 also had a great suggestion about your memory. Remove two DIMMS and retest to see if that provides some stability in Prime. If it does then we know what the culprit was. It's been rumored for a while that running more than two sticks of memory puts a substantial amount of stress on the integrated memory controller. This is usually only apparent when overclocking and of course can prohibit you from overclocking any further.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
Guys with BIOSTAR TA790GX 128M is it truth that all have some problem with cold restsrt with HT above 1600 , I am talking about 1800 -2000-2200 ?

Valdin, wow this is news to me. I didn't know the TA790GX from Biostar had this problem









Everest freezing in Windows sounds more like a software related issue. Can you elaborate more on your issues?

Good luck


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r - at first time I thinks that this is the soft problem but on http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...ubb=forum;f=45 Polygon who moded bios for Biostar TA790GX tells us that this issue is on all motherboards with moded bios ! And thats why I ask you.I also figured out that on 1800 it is very seldom , but at 2000 is time by time and on 1600 everything is fine(( As hi talks it is motherboard problem, but there is no big difference between 1600 and 2000, I test it marks and only Sys sof Sandra have a little difference. For now I left it on 1800 and looks like is fine.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
i remember it making the cpu go down to 800mhz but not sure whether if it was on x2 or x4..few days ago and i didnt pay attention

but my mobo says k8 cool n quiet NOT k10 cool n quite as the option

*Speaking of CnQ, seems I found a small problem running my X2-550 as an X4.*

_Test settings: All settings at default, latest AMD driver, Window XP(SP3)._

While playing a 1080p avi video file with CnQ enabled and 4 cores enabled I noticed some dropped frames. I ran a program I wrote that graphs the CPU Usage and MHz per core at a rate of 10 samples per second and seems the CPU MHz doesn't raise in relation to the CPU usage correctly on the core that needs it or not at all. When I disabled CnQ the video played fine, no dropped frames.

Thinking CnQ is screwed up I set the CPU back to 2 cores, enabled CnQ and played the 1080p video again, no dropped frames, plays perfect.

I knew there would be at least one catch to running unlocking cores!


----------



## HondaGuy

What program were you using to watch?

Just wondering you dont have that program AMD Dual-Core Optimizer installed?


----------



## knocker

Quick question, it appears I have at least 1 bad core when I unlock the 550 CPU to 4 cores. Is there any way of running 3 cores? I have a GA-M720US3 MB, bios F5?
Thanks


----------



## HondaGuy

*Knocker:* If you know what core is the weaker one, in bios under ACC (per core) set that core to +2..... all other cores to 0..... try that let me know


----------



## knocker

No, I do not know which is the weak core is there any way of finding out or would it be a case of trial & error to set each core in turn to +2?
By setting to +2 does it disable that core enabling 3 cores to run?


----------



## Maarten150

Does anyone know if water cooling so much beter im getting like 31Â° with an air cooled cpu @4.0 and under load max 45Â° would water cooling be such lower that i cant go up even more (stable) ?

in my opinion i dont think so a good air cooler is worth like 30€-50€ not 120-150 for air but i have an chance to buy one from a mate so im asking


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, great suggestion!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knocker* 
Is there any way of running 3 cores? I have a GA-M720US3 MB, bios F5?

Knocker, here is a post from Bagpuss that sort of also explains this process: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html.

Hope that helps. Let us know

Good luck


----------



## knocker

I will give it a try & report back, many thanks hopefully I can get 3 good cores!


----------



## HondaGuy

Here is my 550 @ 4.0 Dual core under load... Water cooling here....



My 550 idle @ 3.9


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, man I love those temperatures. Since it's a dual-core, I bet the lower TDP really helps out a lot!


----------



## HondaGuy

Thanks thInk3r.. Yea gotta love those 80W.... If you like those temps check out my 7750..... My cooling is in my sig..fans on rad are 38mm 3000rpm, all 3 fans on rad


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r -how do you think is it safe to put up NB Vcore to 1.3 V I mean on processor. On Biostar TA790GX 128M is V core and NB vcore is the same. I just trying to find stable on 2600 NB but on 1.265 it crashed not in tests in COD 4 MW after 5-7 minites of gameing. I see your X2 550BE Ver2- file and your expirience tall my that you didn't try to fined Core 3600 NB-2600 HT-2000 ((( I realy want to understand why on this board in DEFAULT with 3.1Gh NB vcore is 1.35 and if it is on default then how long it will work untill burn, and also when you put 1.25 is it low from the begining and maybe it is the reason of creshing. Tests like snm_1.9.1 and prime is stable but games are crashing(( What do you think ?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


*Speaking of CnQ, seems I found a small problem running my X2-550 as an X4.*

_Test settings: All settings at default, latest AMD driver, Window XP(SP3)._

While playing a 1080p avi video file with CnQ enabled and 4 cores enabled I noticed some dropped frames. I ran a program I wrote that graphs the CPU Usage and MHz per core at a rate of 10 samples per second and seems the CPU MHz doesn't raise in relation to the CPU usage correctly on the core that needs it or not at all. When I disabled CnQ the video played fine, no dropped frames.

Thinking CnQ is screwed up I set the CPU back to 2 cores, enabled CnQ and played the 1080p video again, no dropped frames, plays perfect.

I knew there would be at least one catch to running unlocking cores!


Just watching a movie here 1080 @ stock quad 550 with CnQ enabled, watching it thru Nero, No problems here, My CPU clocks never really hit 1900Mhz with CnQ enabled.......Need some more details


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


What program were you using to watch?

Just wondering you dont have that program AMD Dual-Core Optimizer installed?


Basically using the same hardware , OS, software ,and even the same video file I had in my 4 year old s939 4200+ X2, no dual core fixes or any that was ever needed on that system. I been using Video Lan Player for a few years, its all I use.

I doubt the AMD DCO would make any difference, if it was a timing issue then frames would be dropped when run as a dual core too, it only happens when the extra 2 cores are unlocked *and* CnQ is enabled.

With the software I wrote I can see how CnQ is acting, its like it doesn't know which core needs the MHz boost, so the cores are stuck at say 800MHz or 1900Mhz when they really should be at 2400 or max cpu speed.

I can always just disable CnQ and let the PC suck another 20W from the wall at idle, oh well.... can't say I didn't try being green and help save the environment, but heck with all the Folders & SETI PCs running out there it's not like I stood a chance at making a difference anyway







.


----------



## HondaGuy

Can you use AMD Overdrive? You know about the green circle, click on it makes red outer ring around green circle, puts it in CnQ mode also


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


thlnk3r -how do you think is it safe to put up NB Vcore to 1.3 V I mean on processor. On Biostar TA790GX 128M is V core and NB vcore is the same.


Valdin, Vcore and NB Vcore are different. I believe Vcore is the voltage for the processor itself. NB Vcore or CPU-NB voltage is for the "NB Frequency". With something over 2600Mhz NB Frequency I would try a +.200 bump in voltage from stock. Test that and see if that works. Have you tried dropping your CPU-NB multiplier? That will bring down the NB Frequency and hopefully provide more stability (that's of course if the NB is unstable).

Good luck


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r - ok but tell me what is stock CPU-NB voltage ? Is it 1.1 v ? And when I turn on the overclocking futures in bios it fo default is 1.35! That is the big qestion for me((???


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Can you use AMD Overdrive? You know about the green circle, click on it makes red outer ring around green circle, puts it in CnQ mode also


Oh is that what that is for, would of never guessed!

After some more testing (and even using a fresh install of XP from a backup image), even with CnQ disabled with 4 cores if I move the video player around the desktop while it's playing it shows some dropped frames. So I went back to 2 cores and tried the same thing but with CnQ enabled and it didn't drop a single frame, moving the player window around even felt smoother.

So it seems even though every test I through at this thing passed there is just something not right after unlocking the extra cores. Maybe I'll play with the per core setting next week if I get bored, I gotta a long weekend to start and need to get outta here, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jinny1

hi dopamin could you put me in ur club/google sheet???

This is my highest core speed for dual-core



This is my highest stable core speed for unlocked Quad-core



thanks


----------



## vnv727

^ I've added you


----------



## Jinny1

thx...u made a bit of a typo for the dual-core data...as my fsb is 203 the NB and HT speed should be 2030 not 2020....just a small typo to point out.

CnQ works for me when its in dual-core mode oced/or not it works in both situations

but in quad-core mode CnQ only works when the cpu is NOT overclocked
any ideas why??


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
thx...

CnQ works for me when its in dual-core mode oced/or not it works in both situations

but in quad-core mode CnQ only works when the cpu is NOT overclocked
any ideas why??

Make sure in bios coolnquiet is set to "enabled" and not "auto" or "disabled." But perhaps it may not work correctly. Try using this program called PhenomMSRTweaker to set up a customized version of cool'n'quiet.


----------



## Jinny1

thx ill try it out....

just to let you know my mobo with latest F5 bios doesnt have enabled feature..just auto or disabled


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
thx ill try it out....

just to let you know my mobo with latest F5 bios doesnt have enabled feature..just auto or disabled

I know most bioses don't usually allow for CnQ when you change the multiplier or voltage. Surprisingly the MSI boards I've owned allow me to use it and it works quite well. I have 3 options for CnQ: Auto, Disabled, and Enabled. If it is on Auto, it will only enable CnQ if you keep the CPU at stock speed.


----------



## Jinny1

hey the phenomsrtweaker works fine on enabling CnQ on oced quad-cores..

but i'm just wondering if this is permanent or i have to start the program and tick CnQ everytime i start the comp


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinny1* 
hey the phenomsrtweaker works fine on enabling CnQ on oced quad-cores..

but i'm just wondering if this is permanent or i have to start the program and tick CnQ everytime i start the comp

There should be a setting somewhere to always enable it or load it at startup somewhere; take a look around. Just take caution that if you overclock in bios it will not function properly until you set the proper settings in PhenomMSRTweaker.


----------



## HondaGuy

For all you guys having trouble unlocking your cores with ASUS Mobo's

ASUS provides Phenom II single core unlock function if your X2 cannot make it X4 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...59&postcount=1


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


thlnk3r - ok but tell me what is stock CPU-NB voltage ? Is it 1.1 v ? And when I turn on the overclocking futures in bios it fo default is 1.35! That is the big qestion for me((???


Valdin, I apologize for missing your previous question. The default "NB VID" is 1.2000v for your motherboard. That is according to the bios so I'm assuming that is the factory voltage. Perhaps HondaGuy or another member can enlighten us on this subject









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


ASUS provides Phenom II single core unlock function if your X2 cannot make it X4 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...59&postcount=1


HondaGuy, great source of documentation for the Asus boards. Thank you

Good luck guys


----------



## ocfanboy

finally got some verification here








my following steppings are stable and i did an hour test just for verification purposes...as i didnt wanna do a whole 8 hours just for verification but these stepings are stable








steppings are as follows:

18.5x211=3.903
vcore- 1.438v
nb vid- 1.875v
nb clock-2532mhz
HT clock-2113(auto)
dram voltage-2.1(max)
ram timings=4-4-4-12
everything else is on auto








pls add me to the club








Thanks


----------



## ocfanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ocfanboy, have you tried backing down the OC a little bit to see if Prime95 passes? Dopamin3 also had a great suggestion about your memory. Remove two DIMMS and retest to see if that provides some stability in Prime. If it does then we know what the culprit was. It's been rumored for a while that running more than two sticks of memory puts a substantial amount of stress on the integrated memory controller. This is usually only apparent when overclocking and of course can prohibit you from overclocking any further.
Good luck


i will try take 2dimms out as soon as i have the time and if this proves to be stable then i will buy me 2x2048 mb 1066








also how do i find my memory bank cycle time(trc)?
seeing my timings are on 4-4-4-12 do i add 4+12 to make it 16?
thanks guys


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

ocfanboy... Nice OC!


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r -for now I left it 3600Gh 2400 NB 1.3V 2000 HT and it looks stable. Lets see if it will work i will probably left it.


----------



## McTw1st

for everyone who is wondering my cpu is a CACYC 0919 EPMU







il do some oc tonite and see if i can get a little higher cpuz validation


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


For all you guys having trouble unlocking your cores with ASUS Mobo's

ASUS provides Phenom II single core unlock function if your X2 cannot make it X4 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...59&postcount=1


Poo. They don't support my mobo.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


also how do i find my memory bank cycle time(trc)?
seeing my timings are on 4-4-4-12 do i add 4+12 to make it 16?


Ocfanboy, that is correct. From what I've been told by my local memory expert in the S939 club, if the number (tRC) is lower than the sums of tRP and tRAS then stability issues _may_ occur.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


thlnk3r -for now I left it 3600Gh 2400 NB 1.3V 2000 HT and it looks stable. Lets see if it will work i will probably left it.


Valdin, that is definitely good news. Let us know how the testing goes.

Good luck


----------



## slimslider

Hello OCN. I'm new here. Wanted to get my name on the list.







I've got 8 hours of prime95 stability with small fft's. I didn't have the same stability with large in place fft's, yet I haven't had any crashes under the load of anything I've ran so far.
Edit: I haven't had any good stability when unlocking the 2 other cores









Clock Speed: 3913.33 MHz
FSB x Multiplier: 200 x 19.5
Vcore: 1.487
NB speed: 2000
HT link: 2000
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair III
Cooling Method: Zalman 9900
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688594


----------



## vnv727

Welcome to OCN. I'll add you to the list now









You can pass prime95 blend I assume... If not, your ram may be set at too high of a speed. Make sure to run memtest and make sure your ram is stable first.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimslider* 
Hello OCN. I'm new here. Wanted to get my name on the list.







I've got 8 hours of prime95 stability with small fft's. I didn't have the same stability with large in place fft's, yet I haven't had any crashes under the load of anything I've ran so far.
Edit: I haven't had any good stability when unlocking the 2 other cores









Slimslider, welcome to Overclock.net









Have you tried just testing with two cores enabled instead of four? Perhaps the overclock itself is not stable and not the other two cores. Just to clarify are you running DDR3-1066 memory? Your cpu-z validation link indicated that you are 270Mhz overclocked from the factory stock speed (533Mhz). I'm not sure if that is even possible. That's an extremely high memory overclock...

Good luck


----------



## slimslider

thlnk3r: Yes I have tried testing the 4 cores at stock speeds and I can boot windows but not much else.

thlnk3r & vnv727: My memory is DDR3-1600mhz. So its only running at stock speeds, and so are the timings. I do have a bootable cd for memtest and have ran it but the timings that show in memtest aren't correct. I know I have them set right in the bios and cpu-z confirms this. I'm thinking the version of memtest I have is buggy.


----------



## skkhai

Here's my OC. I'm SOOOOOO close but the quad just won't hit 4.0 without volts that make me uncomfortable. I'm limiting myself to 1.55v in BIOS which is 1.544 in Windows and 1.536 with VDroop. Actually I've hit 4.0 stable with only a 20-25 test IBT, but wanted to be completely stable and opted for the 100 pass test (4.0 lasted up to about 50ish tests before crashing). I'm running another 100 passes tonight with a higher NB (x13). My load temperature is 51*C during my AC's off cycle and 49*C while it's running.

I had to install XP 32 to get it this far. In XP 64, I couldn't get it stable above 3.8 ghz. I'm also using an MSI beta BIOS, hopefully once an official version comes out, I can can get it higher.

I think I have enough information in the screenshot to be added to the chart? Hopefully you can round up to 4.0







.

*Clock speed:* 3958
*FSB x Multi:* 203x19.5
*Vcore:* 1.55(BIOS) 1.544(Windows) 1.536(VDroop)
*RAM speed:* 812
*NB speed:* 2436 (2639 hopefully after tonight)
*HT Link:* 2000
*Motherboard:* DKA790GX Platinum
*Cooling method:* Water


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimslider* 
thlnk3r: Yes I have tried testing the 4 cores at stock speeds and I can boot windows but not much else.

thlnk3r & vnv727: My memory is DDR3-1600mhz. So its only running at stock speeds, and so are the timings. I do have a bootable cd for memtest and have ran it but the timings that show in memtest aren't correct. I know I have them set right in the bios and cpu-z confirms this. I'm thinking the version of memtest I have is buggy.

Mine is also 1600, but that is only achievable on amd with significant overclocks usually. I would DEFINITELY test your memory with memtest.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimslider* 
thlnk3r: Yes I have tried testing the 4 cores at stock speeds and I can boot windows but not much else.

thlnk3r & vnv727: My memory is DDR3-1600mhz. So its only running at stock speeds, and so are the timings. I do have a bootable cd for memtest and have ran it but the timings that show in memtest aren't correct. I know I have them set right in the bios and cpu-z confirms this. I'm thinking the version of memtest I have is buggy.

Memtest86+ never displays the timings or frequency correctly on most AMD setups.

Most likely your memory will pass memtest at 1600mhz, but it will fail a blend test. Try running blend test for stability.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimslider* 
thlnk3r: Yes I have tried testing the 4 cores at stock speeds and I can boot windows but not much else.

Slimslider, what about with just two cores? Does Prime95 pass a Blend test with the 3.9Ghz overclock?

Skkhai, great job on the overclock. Good thing you have watercooling...1.55volts is up there


----------



## skkhai

haha yeah, 1.55 is still slightly uncomfortable for me... It's 100 pass stable at 3.9 with 1.505v or 3.8 with 1.465v, which will probably be my 24/7 clocks depending on the OS. At 1.505, temps hit a high for 47 and at 1.465, it hits 44.

And actually, from studying the relationship between CPU and core temps while I had it as a dual, the CPU temp read about 4-7 degrees higher than core, so I'm not sure which to trust.

Oh and btw this is Dopamin3's old chip







.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skkhai* 
And actually, from studying the relationship between CPU and core temps while I had it as a dual, the CPU temp read about 4-7 degrees higher than core, so I'm not sure which to trust.

Skkhai, I'd trust the core temperatures. The "cpu temp" from what I understand is at the IHS level which is probably not as important


----------



## slimslider

I'm gonna run a blend test overnight and see how it turns out. Tommorow night I might let memtest run in spite of the timings showing incorrectly. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Memtest86+ never displays the timings or frequency correctly on most AMD setups.

Most likely your memory will pass memtest at 1600mhz, but it will fail a blend test. Try running blend test for stability.


It doesn't show it correctly as it appears in bios, but it does seem to test it correctly. It is consistent, and it will definitely let you know if you go too far in the oc of the ram.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimslider*


I'm gonna run a blend test overnight and see how it turns out. Tommorow night I might let memtest run in spite of the timings showing incorrectly. Thanks for the help guys.


Np, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r - I have rich 2400, and now it is stable 3.7 Gh 1.456v with NB 2678 1.325v adn DDR2 1100 6-6-6-18-24 !


----------



## RawZ

Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*
*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## Brutuz

Clock speed: 3817Mhz
FSB x Multi: 200x19
Vcore: 1.504v
RAM speed: 800Mhz
NB speed: 2000Mhz
HT Link: 2000Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method: TRUE with low speed Panaflo
CPUz.

CPUz hates my computer, its stable.. (Going by [email protected] still running with no errors, 2x Linux SMP)

So have a screen of [email protected] with CPUz.








(It was running longer than that, but I stopped to play TF2 for a bit)


----------



## ocfanboy

Tried taking out 2 sticks of memory.. Still get the same 0.4 to 0.5 error in prime 95 blend tests...maybe gonna get some ddr2 1066 ram to see if i can get it to 4.0


----------



## thlnk3r

Valdin, great job









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
Tried taking out 2 sticks of memory.. Still get the same 0.4 to 0.5 error in prime 95 blend tests...maybe gonna get some ddr2 1066 ram to see if i can get it to 4.0










Ocfanboy, if your memory is already underclocked then I don't think ddr2-1066 will make a difference...









Honestly though 3.9Ghz is still a really good overclock!

Good luck guys


----------



## ocfanboy

I dont think my memory is underclocked?it is ddr2 800 and in bios it shows that it is on 844 and in cpuz it shows that its on 424-2:1...am i under clocked?cause i thought i was a little over clocked?


----------



## Brutuz

No, DDR stands for Double Data Rate, so my 800Mhz RAM runs at 400Mhz RAM, but sends stuff on the rise and fall of the clock speed, effectively doubling the clock speed.

Another example is Intel's FSB and DDR3 RAM (Both quadruple the clock speed)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


I dont think my memory is underclocked?it is ddr2 800 and in bios it shows that it is on 844 and in cpuz it shows that its on 424-2:1...am i under clocked?cause i thought i was a little over clocked?


Ocfanboy, sorry I should have explained myself a little better. Have you tried pushing your processor OC with the memory underclocked (ie. have you tried the ddr2-533 divider)?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

that duniek pot is gorgeous


----------



## ocfanboy

I HAVE TRIED IT,ON THE 667. I OVERCLOCK IT TO 720.. IS IT WORTH LOSING 100MHZ OF RAM FOR 100ghz of the cpu?
Tried taking my CPU down to 3.5 dropped vcore down aswell...for summer purposes but my CPU only dropped 1c on idle and my mobo temps stayed the same...
Is this normal? 
Thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


I HAVE TRIED IT,ON THE 667. I OVERCLOCK IT TO 720.. IS IT WORTH LOSING 100MHZ OF RAM FOR 100ghz of the cpu?
Tried taking my CPU down to 3.5 dropped vcore down aswell...for summer purposes but my CPU only dropped 1c on idle and my mobo temps stayed the same...
Is this normal?


Ocfanboy, for testing purposes I suggested the above. I wasn't sure if your memory was holding you back. Perhaps the 1066 memory will end up helping you out









The motherboard temperatures aren't really going to change unless you have the reference clock speed (or FSB) overclocked which I don't think you do. Full load temperatures is where you should see a difference. How much did you drop the Vcore? Your room ambient temperature will also make a difference.

Good luck


----------



## ocfanboy

Thanks, my fsb is on 211?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


Thanks, my fsb is on 211?


Ocfanboy, that is probably fine. How much did you drop the Vcore by?


----------



## ocfanboy

Dropped it from 1.4325v to 1.3250...
I've actually dropped it from 3.9 to 3.6 and not 3.5


----------



## Cwix

I wanted to submit my overclock..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=697189

I attached a screenshot showing prime95 6 hour run, cpuz, and speedfan.. I think that has everything you need.


----------



## thlnk3r

Cwix, wow very impressive! 1.379 volts with almost a 3.8Ghz overclock plus it's Prime stable









+1


----------



## PepsiLove

Hey guies. I can't seem to get my overclock stable =[. Ive got it running at

300 x13.5 4ghz @ 1.4v
Northbridge at 2700 stock v (1.20?)
HT at 2100 stock v
Ram 500 at 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1

This is 3 hour prime stable, but then after 3 hours I get a BSOD with the error "irq not less or equal". Any ideas on how to fix it? I've slowed my pc down to 290 x 13.5 and up the vcore to 1.42 but still after 3 hours it bsod so I don't think it's vcore related. I googled the error and found people saying its ram related, but mine is underclocked, so could it be the high nb clock? Whats a safe voltage for the Northbridge?


----------



## vnv727

Mate, your multiplier is way too low nd your bus speed is way too high.. Try something under 225... more like under 210.

Take a look at the chart on the first page of this thread. Should be like 18 x 200, 19 x 206 etc...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


Hey guies. I can't seem to get my overclock stable =[. Ive got it running at

300 x13.5 4ghz @ 1.4v 
Northbridge at 2700 stock v (1.20?)
HT at 2100 stock v 
Ram 500 at 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1


PepsiLove, that is pretty good for 1.4volts. Vnv727 had some great advice...I'd lower the HTT speed to see if that helps with stability? Did you test the limit of your motherboard? For all we know 290HTT could be the limit and that might be why you're having issues. Have you tried applying more CPU-NB voltage? For 2600Mhz I'd give it +.200 from stock.

Good luck


----------



## Cwix

Hey appreciate it thInk3r

Im not exactly a oc guru, this is really my first serious attempt. While my proc stayed under 35 (The "thermal diode" temp, had another "processor" temp that reached 38) the motherboard was in the low 50s, is that too much, or can I take it further? I cant seem to get my other two cores to unlock, so I figured id try and hit 4 ghz. Thx


----------



## oxymorosis

Unlocked and running at 3.7ghz (206x18)


----------



## vnv727

Congrats oxymorosis and welcome to OCN.

Make sure to test with prime95 or intelburntest to test for stability.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cwix*


Hey appreciate it thInk3r

Im not exactly a oc guru, this is really my first serious attempt. While my proc stayed under 35 (The "thermal diode" temp, had another "processor" temp that reached 38) the motherboard was in the low 50s, is that too much, or can I take it further? I cant seem to get my other two cores to unlock, so I figured id try and hit 4 ghz. Thx


Individual core temps are what you want to look at if you can (ie not unlocked to quad core)

My mobo does not hit the 50's, more in the higher 30s. What is your nb at btw?


----------



## Kylton

Hey guys, I haven't posted for like a month, some things came up, but I'm now finally back to finishing the oc of my sig rig.

I got 4 cores unlocked and oc'ed to 3.7ghz, prime95 stable for 13+ hours, 55c max cpu temp in a 78f ambient room and Vcore set to 1.4v though the BIOS shows 1.392v...anyway I think I could reach 3.8ghz stable but I don't want to push it too much since it will be running a lot of the time and I read that 1.5v is the limit for the cpu...unless that's wrong?

I have a few questions now though:

1) I read that the 550's use memory up to 1333mhz but my memory is rated to 1600mhz, is there any benefit for me to up the memory or just set it to 1333?

2) Also the memory is spec'd to run at 1.9v (have to double check that), but the BIOS shows it at 1.616v on the auto setting. Should I up it? There were a few times in oc'ing the cpu that I got a blue screen which I thought I read was memory related, but it went away once I raised the Vcore so I don't know. I know most people say run it at its spec settings, but I also know that if it isn't broke don't fix it tends to apply to computers sometimes as well.

3) Just wondering but is 3.7ghz with a 1.4vcore sound about right for oc'ing this cpu?

Sorry if these are n00b questions, but thanks for your help. This is my first time oc'ing and I must say I think I'm getting hooked...and I like it


----------



## Chrono Detector

Alright, I'm trying to overclock my RAM by putting the multiplier down to 16.5x and upping the FSB to at least 250 at 4Ghz. My system will post and go past the Windows boot screen, but it has a hard time getting into Windows because it will BSOD. Is it possible to do a 250 FSB at 4Ghz? And if so what settings should I use?


----------



## vnv727

It may not be possible for your board to do 250. Have you tried 15.5 x 250? Also 16.5 x 250 is not 4 it is 4.125 ghz


----------



## Chrono Detector

^^ Yeah tried that, didn't work, same result. Will boot into Windows but won't load after that, or either BSOD. Oh well.

And I'm using a Gigabyte GA-M790X-UD4P right now.


----------



## valdin

Guys I have one question: I can set my TEAM EXTREEAM 1066 6-6-6-18 up to 1200Mh 2.05v! Is is safe for 24\\7 or it to high? For now I have 1100 6-6-6-18 2.05v. (I mean 225X16 = 3600 225x2.66 = 1200 )The difference is not very big in speeds , but it is please to have 1200 ! What do you think?


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
Guys I have one question: I can set my TEAM EXTREEAM 1066 6-6-6-18 up to 1200Mh 2.05v! Is is safe for 24\\7 or it to high? For now I have 1100 6-6-6-18 2.05v. (I mean 225X16 = 3600 225x2.66 = 1200 )The difference is not very big in speeds , but it is please to have 1200 ! What do you think?

If the speed is stable with that the voltage then its fine. I don't think frequency can damage your ram, just the voltages.

thlnk3r & vnv727 - Thanks for the suggestions =D. I think 300 may of been too high, its running 280 now sweet though. Also vnv727, why not run it with a high ht link? I've been up to 4ghz and higher using low htlinks along with high multis, I though I'd give this a try and play around with the ram too =]


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cwix* 
While my proc stayed under 35 (The "thermal diode" temp, had another "processor" temp that reached 38) the motherboard was in the low 50s, is that too much, or can I take it further?

Cwix, those temperatures are perfectly fine. Keep an eye on them when performing full load tests. For the motherboard that is also about normal. The cooler is passively cooled so I would expect the temperatures to be slightly higher. Good airflow in your case will improve those temperatures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
I think I could reach 3.8ghz stable but I don't want to push it too much since it will be running a lot of the time and I read that 1.5v is the limit for the cpu...unless that's wrong?

Kylton, depending on cooling I wouldn't go any higher than 1.5volts. I believe HondaGuy is running it slightly higher than 1.5volts but he's on water. To be honest for air-cooling I wouldn't go above 1.475 but that is just me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
1) I read that the 550's use memory up to 1333mhz but my memory is rated to 1600mhz, is there any benefit for me to up the memory or just set it to 1333?

With the increase frequency brings faster memory read speeds. You would definitely notice the differences in benchmarks but at the keyboard level...well I guess it really depends on what you're doing (application/game). DDR3-1600 memory would give some nice wiggle room with your processor overclock though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
2) Also the memory is spec'd to run at 1.9v (have to double check that), but the BIOS shows it at 1.616v on the auto setting. Should I up it?

Perform a diagnostic in memtest86+ and see if it's stable with that voltage. If it passes then go with it. I always prefer tests 5 and 8. If you suspect the BSOD's are from the low voltage (memory) then up it a bit and see if that helps. Try not to get too many BSOD's in Windows. You may loose your OS (missing NTLDR ect) to data corruption.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
3) Just wondering but is 3.7ghz with a 1.4vcore sound about right for oc'ing this cpu?

Looks about right for average. I'd be very happy with a 3.7Ghz OC at 1.4volts. Let us know if you have any more questions









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
Alright, I'm trying to overclock my RAM by putting the multiplier down to 16.5x and upping the FSB to at least 250 at 4Ghz. My system will post and go past the Windows boot screen, but it has a hard time getting into Windows because it will BSOD. Is it possible to do a 250 FSB at 4Ghz? And if so what settings should I use?

Chrono Detector, how much is your memory overclocked? Have you tested the maximum limit of your chipset (ie. reference clock speed)?

Good luck

EDIT: Sorry for the long post guys


----------



## valdin

thlnk3r = tell me what you think if I will set NB to 2700 is it be a very big overclock for 24\\7 or not, and is it dangerous for CPU ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdin*


thlnk3r = tell me what you think if I will set NB to 2700 is it be a very big overclock for 24\\7 or not, and is it dangerous for CPU ?


Valdin, with a 2700NB you'll definitely have to raise the CPU-NB voltage. Can too much voltage for the NB damage the processor? Good question...it may and may not. I don't think this discussion has come yet. Raising the NB frequency speed probably wouldn't damage the processor though. Perhaps some other members can chime in about this.

Good luck


----------



## slimslider

I've ran some blend and large fft tests the last few days with my config and they were not stable. I really believe it is because of my processor stability. I decided to bump up the vcore from 1.4875 to 1.5. I'll need to run another overnight test.
thInk3r - I noticed you said you wouldn't go past 1.75v for a vcore voltage. Is that limited because of temperatures? I have really good temps even at 1.5v. With the ac off, and ambient room temp ~25C my max temp(under prime95 large fft load;both cores) is 43C. So is this ok if it is blend/large fft stable?

Side note: I tried to run memtest86 even though the timings weren't showing up correctly. I decided to run it for a short time at first while I was out, maybe 30 mins. I knew the last time I had a bad batch of memory, there were errors within 1 minute. Anyway, after I got back and loaded up a game to play(TF2), I could see the numbers and dos-style text of the memtest screen with the right brightness/colors in the background. It was like a burnt-in CRT look. By now, I don't see the text anymore, but I might not be looking under the right conditions...and I only ran for about 30 mins??? So I'm kind of afraid to run another overnight test for my memory. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimslider* 
thInk3r - I noticed you said you wouldn't go past 1.75v for a vcore voltage. Is that limited because of temperatures?

Slimslider, if you're on air I probably wouldn't go too much beyond 1.5volts. 1.75volts is quite extreme and probably not possible unless you have a cooling source such as DICE or TEC. The processor itself is advertised having a limit of 1.425 volts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimslider* 
Anyway, after I got back and loaded up a game to play(TF2), I could see the numbers and dos-style text of the memtest screen with the right brightness/colors in the background. It was like a burnt-in CRT look. By now, I don't see the text anymore, but I might not be looking under the right conditions...and I only ran for about 30 mins??? So I'm kind of afraid to run another overnight test for my memory. Anyone ever heard of this?

Sounds like a really bad case of burn in. Did you run the test for approx. 30 minutes? If you decide to run the diagnostic tool again just turn off your 37" screen for the time being that way you avoid any type of burn in. For memtest86+ I typically prefer tests 5 and 8.

Good luck buddy


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Can you use AMD Overdrive? You know about the green circle, click on it makes red outer ring around green circle, puts it in CnQ mode also



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


Oh is that what that is for, would of never guessed!

After some more testing (and even using a fresh install of XP from a backup image), even with CnQ disabled with 4 cores if I move the video player around the desktop while it's playing it shows some dropped frames. So I went back to 2 cores and tried the same thing but with CnQ enabled and it didn't drop a single frame, moving the player window around even felt smoother.

So it seems even though every test I through at this thing passed there is just something not right after unlocking the extra cores. Maybe I'll play with the per core setting next week if I get bored, I gotta a long weekend to start and need to get outta here, thanks for the feedback!


After some more testing I found that if I set the CPU Affinity of Video Lan Player to just two cores (unlocked cores or others) it plays the 1080p file without dropping any frames, strange, maybe it just doesn't like 4 cores?

BTW, someone mentioned you can disable a core by using the Per Core setting and set one of the locked cores to 0%, I tried that just to see if I could run as a X3 and it didn't work, all 4 cores were still enabled.


----------



## JMT668

what is the highest cpu volts useable on air?

also what is best to run the NB at?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


After some more testing I found that if I set the CPU Affinity of Video Lan Player to just two cores (unlocked cores or others) it plays the 1080p file without dropping any frames, strange, maybe it just doesn't like 4 cores?

BTW, someone mentioned you can disable a core by using the Per Core setting and set one of the locked cores to 0%, I tried that just to see if I could run as a X3 and it didn't work, all 4 cores were still enabled.


Edgemeal, I'm not even sure if VLC supports multiple-cores. I think it depends on the type of codec (ie. H.264 ect). Last I checked VLC only ran on one core. Perhaps someone can elaborate for us.

In regards to your second question, make sure before making any changes that you reset the CMOS. I believe this was one of the suggestions from Bagpuss whom originally posted about this a few pages ago.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


what is the highest cpu volts useable on air?

also what is best to run the NB at?


JMT668, the highest I have seen is 1.5volts on air. Anything higher than that and I would recommend a different method of cooling.

For your "NB" are you referring to voltage or Frequency speed? For a NB Frequency over 2400Mhz I would recommend applying +.200 volts. The highest frequency that I have seen so far is in the range of 2700-2800Mhz.

Good luck


----------



## Contagion

Is there any way that power could be limiting my oc?
heres my reasoning.
when i start my oc'ing process, 1.25v for some miracle reason lasts me until i hit 3.4ghz. then i bump it up a little bit. for some reason, it seems like, after i hit 3.6ghz, i just have to start raising the volts more and more for just a 100mhz oc.
ex
1.3v - 3.5ghz stable
1.44v - 3.7ghz stable
that seems a major increase for just 200mhz
at 1.44v my core temps do go past 34*C
my therory is, is that with this chip using excessive 100 watts, my oc'ed 4890 using god knows how much, and the new addition of a physx card, is that i simply have run out of wattage on my corsair to oc any higher.
it seems that because of the power limitations, i have to give more juice to the cpu to overcompensate its power requirements.

back when i wasnt using the physx card, i remember i got 3.85ghz completely stable. i then got 3.9ghz to pass a few tests in prime, but then, in the middle of a game, i got a windows power warning thing and the comp shut off.

please share your opinions.


----------



## ewan

Hi, may need a little help if possible.
I was running M2N32 SLi + Ath x2 5600+ brisbane @3300,2 GB Corsair Dominator [email protected] 1066MHz.
Swapped out this today (started @ 2.00pm & just finished)for M4N82 + Phenom II 550.
Straight into Bios, turned NVCC on AUTO,rebooted & 4 cores enabled  & working @ 3100.
Got my ram running @ 1066MHz and clocked 550 upto 3700 so far (2 cores & with 4 cores) seems stable so far.

Anyone know how to adjust the fsb on this board, i selct it in the bios,press enter but it does not allow me to change it from 200 ??? something else in the bios other than Manual setting needed to be selected first ??

Best settings all round inc voltage to hit 4GHz,bit cheeky asking but bios for these chips/board are a lot more involved than my old M2N32.

All answers much appreciated thanks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


my theory is, is that with this chip using excessive 100 watts, my oc'ed 4890 using god knows how much, and the new addition of a physx card, is that i simply have run out of wattage on my corsair to oc any higher.
it seems that because of the power limitations, i have to give more juice to the cpu to overcompensate its power requirements.

back when i wasnt using the physx card, i remember i got 3.85ghz completely stable. i then got 3.9ghz to pass a few tests in prime, but then, in the middle of a game, i got a windows power warning thing and the comp shut off.


Contagion, you are probably using max 350 watts at full load. The power supply you have now is more than enough for all of your components. I remember with my dual-core Opteron 170 and 4850 I was pulling 207-218 watts during testing. All though I have ran into some issues on OCN where users did upgrade their power supply and were able to get a higher overclock. For testing purposes did you try removing the Phsyx card to see if that makes a difference?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ewan*


Anyone know how to adjust the fsb on this board, i selct it in the bios,press enter but it does not allow me to change it from 200 ??? something else in the bios other than Manual setting needed to be selected first ??


Ewan, this setting should be located in AI Tweaker Menu->AI Overclocking->"FSB Frequency". The frequency ranges from 200 to 600Mhz. This information is located in your manual on page 3-12.

Let us know if that works

Good luck


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Edgemeal, I'm not even sure if VLC supports multiple-cores. I think it depends on the type of codec (ie. H.264 ect). Last I checked VLC only ran on one core. Perhaps someone can elaborate for us.


If I force VLC to use just one core then it can't keep up, tried it on my older 2.2GHz X2 s939 and acts the same way, so maybe it is multi-threaded or it has something to do with my video card?... I don't have a clue when it comes to this video stuff, don't even play 1080p files (mostly 720p and lower) , just testing everything I can throw at this PC with the cores unlocked.

Quote:



In regards to your second question, make sure before making any changes that you reset the CMOS. I believe this was one of the suggestions from Bagpuss whom originally posted about this a few pages ago.


Didn't reset CMOS, forgot about that.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


I don't have a clue when it comes to this video stuff, don't even play 1080p files (mostly 720p and lower) , just testing everything I can throw at this PC with the cores unlocked.


Edgemeal, no worries. When it comes to this topic I'm pretty much a newbie as well. Which set of Codecs are you using? I think a lot of the playback performance comes from that as well. I personally prefer "ffdshow".

Good luck


----------



## ewan

Thank thlnk3r,
I feel such a dumb, figured it out, with this bios you can manually dial the fsb in the box but seems only even numbers as well, http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...enHunter_4.jpg, as you can see my temps are good (i think),therm 120 Etreme.

I must admit i unlocked the 4 cores @ 3100 & ran Resident Evil Benchmark variable and it hung half way through, could have been my BFG 8800gt getting a little hot though (normally 10 degrees higher than the one above).

I haven't changed any voltages manually just left them for AUTO.

Any help on NB/SB/FSB settings with volts & links would be fantastic please people.

Everest 2 cores http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...enHunter_5.jpg

Everest 4 cores http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...enHunter_6.jpg

As you can see not bad performance for sub Â£80.00

Need some decent memory for this as my Therm extreme blocks first 2 memory slots because of the heat spreaders.

Thanks you lot for the help so far.


----------



## SnakePriest

HI.i have unlocked Phenom II 550 on Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P and i am little confused.in BIOS i have option

CPU-NB voltage
NB voltage

is that same thing???


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SnakePriest*


HI.i have unlocked Phenom II 550 on Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P and i am little confused.in BIOS i have option

CPU-NB voltage
NB voltage

is that same thing???


No, they are different.

NB voltage is voltage provided directly to the NB (790fx,790gx,785g, or whatever you have)

CPU-NB voltage is voltage provided to the CPU integrated memory controller and will help for memory stability.

In my experience both NB and NB-CPU voltage help for memory stability though.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ewan*


I must admit i unlocked the 4 cores @ 3100 & ran Resident Evil Benchmark variable and it hung half way through, could have been my BFG 8800gt getting a little hot though (normally 10 degrees higher than the one above).

I haven't changed any voltages manually just left them for AUTO.

Any help on NB/SB/FSB settings with volts & links would be fantastic please people.


Ewan, how warm was your 8800GT? Video cards can survive under some pretty high temperatures so it may have not been that. I do recommend applying some Vcore after unlocking the disabled cores.

In regards to settings, I'd start off with raising your multiplier since it's unlocked. Apply Vcore as you go and watch your temperatures. The "NB" (or chipset) speed can also be played with. Just make sure you know your limit of your chipset before going too high. Adjust your CPU-NB (NB Frequency) multiplier accordingly as well. Anything over 2400Mhz and I would recommend a +.200 bump in voltage. If memory becomes an issue then just drop the divider and adjust it later.

Here is a helpful Phenom II guide that may be of some assistance:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

Don't forget to perform a stability test









Good luck


----------



## SnakePriest

Thanks.i have few more questions.

1.i put NB voltage 1.300 and CPU-NB 1300,is that good enough to keep stable my CPU???

and

2.sometimes when I go to Start-Restart my computer turns off and i cannot turn on for a minute,i dont know why -,-" any ideas???i had before BIOSTAR 790GX 128M and unlocked 550 and i never had problem like this...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakePriest* 
1.i put NB voltage 1.300 and CPU-NB 1300,is that good enough to keep stable my CPU???

SnakePriest, to verify the settings are ok to use I would perform a stability test. If it passes then I would stick with those voltages. You can try various applications for stability testing such as OCCT, Orthos or Prime95.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SnakePriest* 
2.sometimes when I go to Start-Restart my computer turns off and i cannot turn on for a minute,i dont know why -,-" any ideas???i had before BIOSTAR 790GX 128M and unlocked 550 and i never had problem like this...

Just to clarify, does the computer physically turn off after you perform a restart within Windows or does it restart with a blank screen? Is there a POST screen displayed?

Good luck


----------



## SnakePriest

well,i restart him from windows and like usual there is writing "shutting down" and all of sudden computer turn off,all fans stop working,nothing on my screen and complete silence is in my room....thats not happening always.

sorry about my bad english


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SnakePriest*


well,i restart him from windows and like usual there is writing "shutting down" and all of sudden computer turn off,all fans stop working,nothing on my screen and complete silence is in my room....thats not happening always.


SnakePriest, that is a little strange. Do you have to manually hit the power button to turn it back on? Are you running everything at stock clocks? Do me favor and go into Windows. Open up the command prompt and type in, "shutdown -r -f -t 00". Let me know what happens after that.

Good luck


----------



## ewan

Thlnk3r,
Just want to say a big thanks from everyone i guess for the time you spend on here trouble shooting & general advice, it is much appreciated.

My EVGA (top card) normally late 50 degrees the BFG down below about 59-63 degrees (lot smaller fan on that 1 & spins twice as quick).

Have some other picks (just 2 cores though) @ 3900 & stable so far:-
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...Hunter_4-1.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...enHunter_3.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...Hunter_2-1.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...Hunter_1-1.jpg

I will try out your ideas & see what happens.
Not trying to hit 4k but a nice 4 core overclock upto 3.6 - 3.8 would be great.

& thnx again m8


----------



## SnakePriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


SnakePriest, that is a little strange. Do you have to manually hit the power button to turn it back on? Are you running everything at stock clocks? Do me favor and go into Windows. Open up the command prompt and type in, "shutdown -r -f -t 00". Let me know what happens after that.

Good luck


yeah,i must hit the power button to turn it back on but first i must unplug power cable and put it back after 30 seconds and i can turn computer back on(i cannot turn computer on until i do that),i am runing CPU on 3,4 ghz on 1.408 volts for now,i know he can go more but i will test him how far he goes on that voltage.i typed that and nothing happened,only writes that is not recognized as an internal or external command,operable program or batch file whatever i write there.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ewan*


My EVGA (top card) normally late 50 degrees the BFG down below about 59-63 degrees (lot smaller fan on that 1 & spins twice as quick).


Ewan, I completely missed that you had a second video card. Considering that I think you have pretty good temperatures. The one thing that I do dislike about the CM690 (we have the same case) is the intake vent on the front. There are so many things obstructing the airflow from the front that even I have issues with a single video card. There is barely any airflow coming from the front...kind of a disappointing thing with this case. I do however have the easiest time with cable management.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SnakePriest*


i typed that and nothing happened,only writes that is not recognized as an internal or external command,operable program or batch file whatever i write there.


SnakePriest, sounds like you're typing it incorrectly. Hit "Windows key + R", type "cmd" and hit [Enter]. Then immediately type in "shutdown -r -f -t 00" (without the quotes).

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## soundlab

Ive got a gigabyte ga-m770-ud3 with the 550 chip on it running @3.72 the idle temps on occt, overdrive and speedfan are about 33 degrees and about 50-52 underload. The problem is when i look at the pc health option in the bios it says the cpu temp is 50 degrees so it is making the cpu fan (sythe ninja rev b) spin to fast and load. The rpm used to be about 850-900 now its at 1066-1200 and to load is the mobo faulty or are the settings wrong. Ive tried with CnQ on and off but no change. Can someone help me get the fan speed back down to 850-900.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


The rpm used to be about 850-900 now its at 1066-1200 and to load is the mobo faulty or are the settings wrong. Ive tried with CnQ on and off but no change. Can someone help me get the fan speed back down to 850-900.


Soundlab, in the "PC Health Status" section in the bios is _CPU Smart Fan Control_ enabled or disabled? According to the manual, if this setting is disabled the fan will run at full speed so just FYI.

Good luck


----------



## soundlab

Thanks for the reply yes its enabled. I tried to run the cpu at stock speed and the fan still wont spin under 1066 rpms. In the pc health status in the bios the cpu temp is 50 degrees and in windows with speedfan it says the temp is 32 degrees. I think the bios is miss reading the cpu temp somehow.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


Thanks for the reply yes its enabled. I tried to run the cpu at stock speed and the fan still wont spin under 1066 rpms. In the pc health status in the bios the cpu temp is 50 degrees and in windows with speedfan it says the temp is 32 degrees. I think the bios is miss reading the cpu temp somehow.


Soundlab, are all the warnings disabled under PC Health Status?


----------



## soundlab

The only ones that are enabled are cpu temp and cpu fan fail warning. I might just get a new cooler. Do you know of any that are better than the one i have (Scythe NINJA PLUS Rev.B) its a bit old now.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundlab*


The only ones that are enabled are cpu temp and cpu fan fail warning. I might just get a new cooler. Do you know of any that are better than the one i have (Scythe NINJA PLUS Rev.B) its a bit old now.


Soundlab, to be honest with you I think the cooler you have now is more than enough. How is the airflow in your case? Does any of the cables need to be cleaned up in your case to help out cooling?

Instead of plugged the fan into the cpu fan jumper have you tried connecting it to a 4-pin molex adapter instead?

Good luck


----------



## Vaedur

Well I just got a Gigabyte motherboard with a calisto 3.1 x2 550be.. got the artic freezer 64 or whatever it's called.. installed it backwards, flipped it aroudn and put it on, should i have Should i have cleaned the thermal goup that came with it and applied artic silver? or is it O.K. if it's not on even, saw none leaking or anthing, i "think" it spreads out as it heats, or am i nuts..

bumped the mulitplier up to 17.5 (3.5ghz?) and it was running in bios at 39-40 degrees.. noticed my case fans stink, ordered two decent ones....

My question is what temperatures are safe, i can increase volts in increments of .5 (or is it .05) I'm new to this.. heh.. what voltage should i be running it at as well. i'm sooo confused.. but whatver.. lol

Vaed


----------



## Vaedur

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128392

That's my motherboard, should i just set voltage to "auto" 39-40 degrees seemed hi at idle..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vaedur*


Well I just got a Gigabyte motherboard with a calisto 3.1 x2 550be.. got the artic freezer 64 or whatever it's called.. installed it backwards, flipped it aroudn and put it on, should i have Should i have cleaned the thermal goup that came with it and applied artic silver? or is it O.K. if it's not on even, saw none leaking or anthing, i "think" it spreads out as it heats, or am i nuts..

bumped the mulitplier up to 17.5 (3.5ghz?) and it was running in bios at 39-40 degrees.. noticed my case fans stink, ordered two decent ones....

My question is what temperatures are safe, i can increase volts in increments of .5 (or is it .05) I'm new to this.. heh.. what voltage should i be running it at as well. i'm sooo confused.. but whatver.. lol


Vaedur, welcome to Overclock.net









I'd start off with reading this guide. It's extremely helpful and should shed some light on a few of your questions: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html.

I do recommend cleaning off both surfaces (cooler and IHS) before remounting. Make sure you apply a small amount of thermal compound on the middle of the IHS (integrated heatspreader). The size of a uncooked rice grain is sufficient. Here are the application instructions directly from Arctic Silver: http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html. When cleaning off the surface I typically just use a paper towel and 91% isopropyl alcohol. The paper towel will leave some lint but usually a nice burst of 80PSI from my air compressor helps get rid of that. Other users may suggest coffee filters and other various items.

The temperature you see in the bios is probably the temp at the IHS level. It's probably better if you download either CoreTemp or Everest and check the temperatures within your operating system. Look for the "Core" temperatures.

AMD advertises the 550BE having a Vcore limit of 1.425 but obviously you can go higher than that. I wouldn't recommend anything over 1.5 volts if you're on air. I like to keep my full load temperatures at or below 60C.

Hope that helps


----------



## Edgemeal

The CPU temps are usually a little higher in the BIOS then they are in the OS (Windows/Linux), the OSs send a HALT command to the CPU at idle making the chip work even less. On my older AMD Barton system I can turn HALT off using the SpeedFan program and the CPU temp at idle will go up at least 5C.

AMD and Intel don't rate the CPU max temp by core temp, they are rated by Tcase, if they rated them by core temps you'd have a core temp reading in the BIOS!


----------



## Vaedur

That does help u2, thank you very much.. i apprechiate it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


The CPU temps are usually a little higher in the BIOS then they are in the OS (Windows/Linux),


Just to add to that, the bios does typically load the processor between 60 and 80%...this is from past experiences and my own observations here on OCN


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Just to add to that, the bios does typically load the processor between 60 and 80%...this is from past experiences and my own observations here on OCN










I never thought the CPU would be used that much while just in the BIOS.
Did a quick test just to see how much wattage my PC was eating at the wall...

Code:


Code:


(X2-550 @ 206x17, 4 cores, stock vcore)

BIOS:151WCPU Temp: 36-37C
XP w/CnQ:  84WCPU Temp: 26-27C
XP wo/CnQ: 106WCPU Temp: 30-31C
P95 Sml FFTs: 210WCPU Temp: 51-52C


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


I never thought the CPU would be used that much while just in the BIOS.
Did a quick test just to see how much wattage my PC was eating at the wall...

Code:


Code:


(X2-550 @ 206x17, 4 cores, stock vcore)

BIOS:151WCPU Temp: 36-37C
XP w/CnQ:  84WCPU Temp: 26-27C
XP wo/CnQ: 106WCPU Temp: 30-31C
P95 Sml FFTs: 210WCPU Temp: 51-52C


Edgemeal, interesting results there. I should bust out my Kill-A-Watt tool and perform the same test. Interesting how the BIOS consumes 45 more watts versus idle in Windows without CnQ. What did you use to measure power consumption?

Good luck


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Edgemeal, interesting results there. I should bust out my Kill-A-Watt tool and perform the same test. Interesting how the BIOS consumes 45 more watts versus idle in Windows without CnQ. What did you use to measure power consumption?

Good luck


Kill-A-Watt (P3) , seems pretty accurate, I've tested it on various wattage light bulbs and it right on the money.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


Kill-A-Watt (P3) , seems pretty accurate, I've tested it on various wattage light bulbs and it right on the money.


Edgemeal, it is very accurate...I like it a lot actually hehe. I was surprised to see my toaster in my kitchen was drawing a tad bit of power while not being used


----------



## ocfanboy

hey guys.. managed to unloc 1 core with the new bios.. but only 2 cores are active? cpuz tells me that its an amd II X3 450 but only 2 cores?all programs show only 2 cores?help pls


----------



## ocfanboy

Also when i restart my pc it doesn't post.. its running windows fine when it does load.. this is the closest i've gotten to an extra core... Thanks


----------



## ocfanboy

would re installing windows with 3 unlocked cores help?sorry for the multiple posts but i'm using a cellphone and only allows a small number of words for some reason...


----------



## Vaedur

30-31 degrees idle
running at 3.65ghz in windows..

I just increased multiplier to 18 and fsb is 200, sound right?

Hasn't crashed once, vista 64 fully installed, patched, videocard updated, installing lotro..


----------



## vnv727

sounds good.. What is the vcore, and what is your LOAD temp and ambient temp?


----------



## oxymorosis

Here's my validation

Stable after 5 hours of stressprime


----------



## dracos9000

Hey my friend recently bought the board but we cannot get the 550 to OC past 3.6 since the motherboard msi790fx-gd70 has the voltages grayed out and locked. The book says nothing about unlocking the voltages and after trying everything in the cell menu of the bios the voltages still stay stock. The bios version is 1.4. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## skkhai

dracos9000, highlight the voltage you want to change and use the page up/down keys to adjust voltages.


----------



## vnv727

oxy I'll add you to the list tomorrow... too tired now to do it properly I'm sure.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracos9000* 
Hey my friend recently bought the board but we cannot get the 550 to OC past 3.6 since the motherboard msi790fx-gd70 has the voltages grayed out and locked. The book says nothing about unlocking the voltages and after trying everything in the cell menu of the bios the voltages still stay stock. The bios version is 1.4. Anyone have any idea?

Use the "+" and "-" keys on the numpad to change voltages


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocfanboy* 
would re installing windows with 3 unlocked cores help?sorry for the multiple posts but i'm using a cellphone and only allows a small number of words for some reason...

Ocfanboy, a reinstall of Windows may work but I doubt it. What ACC settings did you use? Did you apply extra voltage to the processor after unlocking the disabled core(s)? Please clarify if everything is at stock as well. Did you try clearing your cmos and starting over from the beginning? I believe this was a suggestion from Bagpuss from last week. Apparently if you were trying to unlock individual cores you had to clear the cmos each time.

Good luck


----------



## Vaedur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


sounds good.. What is the vcore, and what is your LOAD temp and ambient temp?


vcore is 1.425 
ambient temp was the same as my processors 30-31 degrees.. Load temp i haven't had a chance yet, will asap.


----------



## rchads89

Hi i am new to this overclocking thing but would i be able to get my cpu to unlock 4 cores on a asus m4n78 motherboard that would save me having to buy a quad core


----------



## [email protected]'D

hi there chaps. Haven't posted in a while in here.

Got a question my mobo died, So I have ordered the ASUS Crosshair III but is it capable of unlocking the extra cores Im not bothered if it doesn't, would just be nice


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Hi i am new to this overclocking thing but would i be able to get my cpu to unlock 4 cores on a asus m4n78 motherboard that would save me having to buy a quad core









Rchads89, the OP in this thread was able to unlock the disable cores using the 1004 bios. Read through the thread if you can. Since it's a Nvidia chipset I believe you'll need to look for the "NCC" setting (which is equivalent to AMD's "ACC").

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
So I have ordered the ASUS Crosshair III but is it capable of unlocking the extra cores Im not bothered if it doesn't, would just be nice

[email protected]'D, I believe the Crosshair III has a setting in the bios called, "Unleash Mode" which allegedly is like "ACC" so I'm assuming the board would be capable of unlocking the disabled cores. Do you have a 550 that is known to have workable disabled cores? If no one else can chime in on this feature for this board I would shoot over to the Asus forums and ask around there.

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, I believe the Crosshair III has a setting in the bios called, "Unleash Mode" which allegedly is like "ACC" so I'm assuming the board would be capable of unlocking the disabled cores. Do you have a 550 that is known to have workable disabled cores? If no one else can chime in on this feature for this board I would shoot over to the Asus forums and ask around there.

Good luck










Ahhh sweet! erm I shall Check out my cpu seriel number when I take my rig apart tomorrow I did have it written down somewhere, seem to have miss placed it.


----------



## oxymorosis

Love my 550

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692108

*Clock speed* 3708mhz
*FSB x Multi* 206x18
*Vcore* 1.5v
*RAM speed* 1648mhz
*NB speed* 2060mhz
*Motherboard* MA770T-UD3P
*Cooling method* Xiggy HDT-S1283


----------



## SnakePriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Love my 550

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692108

*Clock speed* 3708mhz
*FSB x Multi* 206x18
*Vcore* 1.5v
*RAM speed* 1648mhz
*NB speed* 2060mhz
*Motherboard* MA770T-UD3P
*Cooling method* Xiggy HDT-S1283



hey there,how you managed to make your ram working stable on 1600 mhz???i cant at all...i have OCZ Golden Series 1600 mhz


----------



## Ojay

is there any succesful unlocking batch list i can refer to...btw i happen have to choose between this two batch 0930FPMW / 0931GPMW...unlocking core not really a must for me, but if there is any chance to get one..why not..lol


----------



## HondaGuy

*Ojay:* Here are a list of some 550 that will unlock,, I dont see any 0930 on the list... You got a new one,, I guess you will be the first...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...41&postcount=1


----------



## Ojay

thanx Hondaguy..oh man..chance are slim most likely...
but i'll report later..


----------



## mr_yogabear

Hello everyone, this is my first post here, but i've been reading this thread for the past 2 mos now, I got an Asus m4a79 deluxe and a phenom II 550be with batch number 0922cpmw, according to some here,it's a good batch, but im having a hard time making it stable, i dont know if the problem is with the board, im using bios 1901 now. But i can run it on tri core stable..

I think the one who have used this mobo and unlocked and run it stable is mr hondaguy, but he's using a gigabyte mobo now.

I hope somebody can help me out here thank you very much! AMD Rocks!


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Hi i am new to this overclocking thing but would i be able to get my cpu to unlock 4 cores on a asus m4n78 motherboard that would save me having to buy a quad core










Not as far as i know, i have just changed motherboard from a M4A78 to my current M4A79T Deluxe because that board you have does not have the right south bridge, you need to have (I think :: SB710 or SB750)

Unless you have the other versions of that motherboard ie: M4A78-E? or another one like it?

If you haven't already check this thread out, it will answer a few questions :: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ing-guide.html


----------



## HondaGuy

*Mr. Yogabear* reflash your BIOS to 1602 and try to unlock your 550 then,,,,, I was using that bios


----------



## mr_yogabear

@hondaguy
The only way to reflash the bios to older ones is to use afudos right? but i cant get it run with a 64bit version of os. always an error appear.

but as far as i remember, thats the one ive been using before.. after my system crashes, i need to go to the bios again because a message appears unleashed or overclocking mode failed.

do you think switching to other mobo with a better rate of unlocking success will give me luck? Im hoping for that one







I plan to shift to ddr3 with a biostar mobo.


----------



## [email protected]'D

hi there my batch number 0920GPMW this any good for unlocking

edit...ha looking on that extreme systems list it isn't looking likely


----------



## HondaGuy

Try this also..... try to make it a tri core... I also had some problems with getting it to go unlocked with ASUS, there bios seem to be not so stable.... Just you also could try bios 2101.. Maybe Asus has fixed there bios...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...59&postcount=1


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
hi there my batch number 0920GPMW this any good for unlocking

*[ 0920GPMW ]*
0920GPMW - DonBanana - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P 1.20 - Success -
0920GPMW - VojislavÅ*eÅ¡elj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - VojislavÅ*eÅ¡elj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - VojislavÅ*eÅ¡elj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - Chhanga - Biostar 790GX A3+ - 78DAA616 - Success -


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
*[ 0920GPMW ]*
0920GPMW - DonBanana - ASRock A780GMH/128M - P 1.20 - Success -
0920GPMW - VojislavÅ*eÅ¡elj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - VojislavÅ*eÅ¡elj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - VojislavÅ*eÅ¡elj - Biostar TA790GX A2+ - ?? - Fail -
0920GPMW - peapod - Asus m4a78e - 082 modded bios - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - C-BuZz - MA790FXT UD5P - F5C/F4/F3K/F3B - Fail -
0920GPMW - Chhanga - Biostar 790GX A3+ - 78DAA616 - Success -

haha yeah just saw it lol nvm will just overclock the poo out of it again with my new mobo as a dual core


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T1Cybernetic* 
Not as far as i know, i have just changed motherboard from a M4A78 to my current M4A79T Deluxe because that board you have does not have the right south bridge, you need to have (I think :: SB710 or SB750)

T1Cybernetic, see my earlier post above. A user with the _M4N78 PRO_ was able to unlock the disabled cores using Nvidia's version of ACC (NCC).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear* 
@hondaguy
The only way to reflash the bios to older ones is to use afudos right? but i cant get it run with a 64bit version of os. always an error appear.

Mr_yogabear, have you tried flashing the bios outside of Windows? You may have to use a older version of Afudos. From what I read the newer versions Afudos prevent down-versioning of the bios. Perhaps HondaGuy can shed some light on this....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear* 
do you think switching to other mobo with a better rate of unlocking success will give me luck? Im hoping for that one







I plan to shift to ddr3 with a biostar mobo.

Honestly I really don't think switching the motherboard will give you better luck. It's all the same chipset ect regardless. The luck would be all in the processor. You may just have a bunk chip that has faulty cores







.

Good luck


----------



## SnakePriest

i have one more problem...i can play GTA 4 for HOURS but when i turn on 3DMark 06 my computer restarts after first or second test....also i can run OCCT 6+ hours without a problem...

0925CPMW-GigabyteMA790XT-UD4P-F5-success

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=707511

add it to list please


----------



## HondaGuy

The only way to downgrade your BIOS is thru DOS...... and force the downgrade....
using a floppy with awd flash & the older bios.

You dont have to type awdflash & go into the program at all.
When its at A:/ type

awdflash 1201.bin /py /sn /f

exactly like that with the spaces, if 1201.bin is the bios you want to flash to.
It will do everything then ask you to take out the floppy & restart.

The Commands:
/CC = clear CMOS data after programming.
/CD = clear DMI data after programming.
/CP = clear PnP (ESCD) data after programming.
/F = use flash routines in the BIOS for programming (force flash).
/R = reset system after programming.
/PY = program flash memory.
/SN = don't save existing BIOS.

*EDIT: Update just check ASUS Site to downgrade:*

Hey guys, after weeks of researching on how to downgrade bios on my P5k-premium or any Asus mobo with AMI bios, I have finally found a way. This method requires the Engineering Edition of AFUDOS. You can google "Afudos Engineering" to find some links to download. Here is a link I've uploaded.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS236es.zip

I use the Boot USB method since its faster and more reliable.

Extract the AFUDOS onto your boot device along with your BIOS in the same directory.
use this command to flash:

AFUDOS /ixxxx.rom /pbnc /n where xxxx=name.rom

After it sucessfully flashes and verifies. Turn off your machine, unplug, and remove battery.
Easy as pie, spread the word people!!!!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Here's the entry for my unlocked Phenom II 550BE.

Clock Speed: 3750MHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 15
Vcore: 1.475v
RAM Speed: 833MHz
NB Speed: 2000MHz
HT Link: 2000MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3 BIOS 78DEA113
Cooling Method: Tuniq Tower 120


It was 3 hours OCCT stable with all the settings above.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Here's the entry for my unlocked Phenom II 550BE.

Clock Speed: 3750MHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 15
Vcore: 1.475v
RAM Speed: 833MHz
NB Speed: 2000MHz
HT Link: 2000MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3 BIOS 78DEA113 
Cooling Method: Tuniq Tower 120


It was 3 hours OCCT stable with all the settings above.


very nice. next you should try adjusting the NB a little.
try getting it to around 2500 or 2700


----------



## cantona7

This is my first ever pc build and i have never overclocked before.

I have a x2 550 and a ASRock A790GMH mobo.

I don't know much about the bios but i have set the AAC to auto thus enabling all 4 cores succesfully according to Windows as it reads in control panel.

Now i don't know where to go from here i.e. de/increasing other settings.

I have AMD Overdrive and ASRock OC Tuner to use for overclock if i can do it without messing with the bios if need be. Please also give me suggestions for a source for checking my pc's stability.

Don't forget i'm a novice so please be understanding and give me step by step instructions if you can cheers.

Any help will be kindly appreciated many thanks for in advance.


----------



## Kylton

Thanks again think3r, your great









I don't have water cooling like hondaguy so I'm happy with 3.7ghz and 1.4v







I appreciate your advice on possible damage to the os, that's good to know, so far everything seems fine though, plus I made a drive image before doing any of this









I've got my memory memtest stable for 12+ hours at 1600mhz at 1.7v - I found out those are the manufacturers specs btw







I've also got the nb running at 2400mhz with +0.075v (sorry I don't remember right now what the actual total volts are). It's all been prime stable for over an hour now so hopefully it stays that way









I do have a couple questions of course









Does the nb sound about right, it seems to be what I've seen some other people use? I'm not positive of what the safe limits are for the nb though.

I read some posts that say that setting the nb to 2600 and leaving the ht at 2000 performs better than setting them the same, is that true? Would it be true for 2400mhz as well?

If I'm doing all right so far ??? then I think working on the memory timings is the next step. I read that having tighter timings at the expense of a bit lower mhz gets better results for am3 setups, is that correct or should I stay at the 1600 and just try to get the best timings I can at that setting?

Thanks again for putting up with all my questions


----------



## HondaGuy

Just checking out this program CPU tweaker.... Looks good so far, Only did a stress test for only 20 mins.. * CPU @ 3.8 Quad with only 1.4 volts*

Here is the program: http://www.overclock.net/5201026-post1.html


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cantona7* 
Now i don't know where to go from here i.e. de/increasing other settings.

I have AMD Overdrive and ASRock OC Tuner to use for overclock if i can do it without messing with the bios if need be. Please also give me suggestions for a source for checking my pc's stability.

Cantona, welcome to Overclock.net!

Before pursuing any further I'd recommend checking out this guide. That should explain the basics and hopefully get you started. In regards to changing the settings I recommend doing everything through the bios. I always try to avoid software overclocking because of the risk of damaging my OS ect ect. However AOD (AMD Overdrive) is a nice tool to use but be careful when using it. The bios is great because of all the flexibility and the amount of different options. For stability checking I use a mixture of OCCT and Orthos. I always run OCCT for 1hr at "High" and then Orthos for about 8 hrs (Priority 9, Blend). If you're unsure of your memory overclocks/changes in timings I'd recommend testing with Memtest86+. This application will allow you to perform a diagnostic on your memory outside of Windows. I typically prefer tests 5 and 8 each for at least 15 - 20 minutes. Hopefully a few others chime in with some suggestions.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
Does the nb sound about right, it seems to be what I've seen some other people use? I'm not positive of what the safe limits are for the nb though.

Kylton, the highest NB Frequency that I have seen was around 2700-2800Mhz. I really don't think there is a "safe" limit per say when it comes to the frequency but I do believe too much voltage is probably not good. What you have right now is perfectly fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
I read some posts that say that setting the nb to 2600 and leaving the ht at 2000 performs better than setting them the same, is that true? Would it be true for 2400mhz as well?

The best way to find out is to just test each setting and then run a benchmark to see the difference. From what I heard higher NB Frequency is more rewarding then a high HT link speed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
If I'm doing all right so far ??? then I think working on the memory timings is the next step. I read that having tighter timings at the expense of a bit lower mhz gets better results for am3 setups, is that correct or should I stay at the 1600 and just try to get the best timings I can at that setting?

Again, test each setting to see what gives you the best performance. In my experience I've always found that higher memory frequency speeds provide the best memory "Read" results (in terms of MB/s).

Hope that helps


----------



## Vertigo

Overclocking -

Hi all, I just got a MSI 790FX-GD70 and a Phenom II X2 550 and wanted to know how I could possible hit 3.8 - 3.9. Im currently at 3.6 with all the voltages except my ram set to auto. Ive tried just upping the vcore some and when I run Prime 95 it just crashes a few minutes in. If anyone has BIOS screenshots of all the different voltage settings or information please let me know. And for cooling I'm using a Zalman 9900.

Unlocking -

Also when I set EC firmware to "Special", and turn ACC to "Auto" I just get cold boots. Ive tried release bios 1.4, 1.54b, and 1.61b. Am I missing something?


----------



## Chrono Detector

I decided to overclock my 550BE to 4Ghz by lowering the multiplier and upping the FSB to 251 and it was IntelBurnTest stable (Maximum stress) for 20 runs.










I will run more tests later and see if its fully stable. Specs on my signature.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo*


Hi all, I just got a MSI 790FX-GD70 and a Phenom II X2 550 and wanted to know how I could possible hit 3.8 - 3.9. Im currently at 3.6 with all the voltages except my ram set to auto. Ive tried just upping the vcore some and when I run Prime 95 it just crashes a few minutes in. If anyone has BIOS screenshots of all the different voltage settings or information please let me know.

Unlocking -

Also when I set EC firmware to "Special", and turn ACC to "Auto" I just get cold boots. Ive tried release bios 1.4, 1.54b, and 1.61b. Am I missing something?


Vertigo, could you please include some cpu-z screen shots for us? Each *tab *would be helpful. For processor voltage (Vcore) I'd recommend bumping it p to 1.4 - 1.45volts to see if that gets you stable at 3.6Ghz with all four cores unlocked. Typically when you unlock the disable cores more Vcore is required.

Good luck


----------



## Vertigo

Hopefully this helps =)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo*


Hopefully this helps =)


Vertigo, thanks buddy. Could you also include the other tabs? Judging by your first screen shot it looks like the Vcore is still at stock. Try giving it a bump to 1.4volts to see if that allows for a higher overclock. Hopefully that allows for the other disabled cores to be unlocked.

Good luck


----------



## Vertigo

Do I just change the CPU Voltage and leave the others on "Auto" or do I need to change them as well?? This is the other one you wanted Im assuming.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vertigo* 
Do I just change the CPU Voltage and leave the others on "Auto" or do I need to change them as well?? This is the other one you wanted Im assuming.

Vertigo, I typically prefer to manually input the voltages. If you leave them on AUTO sometimes they will automatically adjust themselves which is something you really don't want all the time. Pay attention to your "NB Frequency" as well. When that speed goes up you'll also have to adjust the "CPU-NB" Voltage. Make sure to check out that guide that I posted earlier.

If you can please add your system specifications to your signature. This will allow those that are helping you know what type of hardware you're running ect. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Good luck


----------



## mr_yogabear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Honestly I really don't think switching the motherboard will give you better luck. It's all the same chipset ect regardless. The luck would be all in the processor. You may just have a bunk chip that has faulty cores







.

Good luck

well, I guess I'm one of those unlucky dude outhere.







I might have to sell my processor to a lower price and buy a new one.


----------



## Vertigo

Ok I just set the "Vcore" to 1.4 @18x200 =3.6 and it still crashes when I run Prime 95. Im doing the maximum heat, etc,.

Like I said I really have no clue on what to set all the other voltages on so they are all on auto. Can you give me a some suggestions for all of them?

Thanks so much for your help ^^


----------



## mr_yogabear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


The only way to downgrade your BIOS is thru DOS...... and force the downgrade....
using a floppy with awd flash & the older bios.

You dont have to type awdflash & go into the program at all.
When its at A:/ type

awdflash 1201.bin /py /sn /f

exactly like that with the spaces, if 1201.bin is the bios you want to flash to.
It will do everything then ask you to take out the floppy & restart.

The Commands:
/CC = clear CMOS data after programming.
/CD = clear DMI data after programming.
/CP = clear PnP (ESCD) data after programming.
/F = use flash routines in the BIOS for programming (force flash).
/R = reset system after programming.
/PY = program flash memory.
/SN = don't save existing BIOS.

*EDIT: Update just check ASUS Site to downgrade:*

Hey guys, after weeks of researching on how to downgrade bios on my P5k-premium or any Asus mobo with AMI bios, I have finally found a way. This method requires the Engineering Edition of AFUDOS. You can google "Afudos Engineering" to find some links to download. Here is a link I've uploaded.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS236es.zip

I use the Boot USB method since its faster and more reliable.

Extract the AFUDOS onto your boot device along with your BIOS in the same directory.
use this command to flash:

AFUDOS /ixxxx.rom /pbnc /n where xxxx=name.rom

After it sucessfully flashes and verifies. Turn off your machine, unplug, and remove battery.
Easy as pie, spread the word people!!!!


Sorry for being naive sir but what does ixxxx.rom means, so lets say ill be using this bios M4A79-ASUS-Deluxe-0082.rom how will I type the command. Thanks


----------



## shadow_419

AFUDOS.EXE M4A79-ASUS-Deluxe-0082.ROM /p /b /n /c

Mind the spaces. A space between the adudos.exe and the .rom file name and spaces before each of the swtiches ( i.e. /p )


----------



## dracos9000

I was trying to reach 3.8ghz with my 550. I set the voltage to 1.45v and multiplier to 19. During the prime95 test one core stopped working. Does this mean not enough voltage or something else entirely. The max temp was 45c.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo*


Ok I just set the "Vcore" to 1.4 @18x200 =3.6 and it still crashes when I run Prime 95. Im doing the maximum heat, etc,.

Like I said I really have no clue on what to set all the other voltages on so they are all on auto. Can you give me a some suggestions for all of them?


Vertigo, try bumping up the Vcore 0.025 to see if that helps. In regards to your voltage question I'm not too sure on all the settings but here's what I can provide. Keep CPU VDD Voltage and CPU-NB VFF Voltage at "Auto". Adjust CPU-NB Voltage whenever you start overlocking your NB Frequency. Anything over 2400Mhz then give it a +.200 bump. Since you haven't touched your memory at all then I would keep DRAM Voltage at it's stock rating but take it off of "Auto" and manually input the voltage. NB Voltage only needs adjustments if you decide to overclock the reference clock speed (HTT or FSB). This is basically the chipset. Same goes for the HT Link Voltage. If you have a higher than normal HT link speed then increase the voltage in small increments (if required). Remember to disable "Spread Spectrum" when you start overclocking.

Hope that helps


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracos9000*


I was trying to reach 3.8ghz with my 550. I set the voltage to 1.45v and multiplier to 19. During the prime95 test one core stopped working. Does this mean not enough voltage or something else entirely. The max temp was 45c.


Dracos9000, are you able to pass stability testing with Prime95 with only two cores enabled with the 3.8Ghz overclock?

Good luck


----------



## dracos9000

it is in dual core mode my mobo can't unlock since its a am2+ board from 3 years ago.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracos9000* 
it is in dual core mode my mobo can't unlock since its a am2+ board from 3 years ago.

Dracos9000, my apologizes. Perhaps your processor overclock is too high? Have you tried lowering it down to 3.7Ghz? What are your other settings (ie. memory, nb frequency, voltages ect ect ect).

Good luck


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
very nice. next you should try adjusting the NB a little.
try getting it to around 2500 or 2700

Thanks, it's definitely a sweet CPU. I've taken your advice and increased the NB speed. My max stable for both NB and HT is 2750MHz: link. Though for some reason my HT multiplier is defaulting to 8 on boot up. Even though I have it set to 11 in the BIOS. I have to manually change the multiplier to 11 via OverDrive. For some reason the NB does not have this problem (it runs at the correct 2750MHz at boot up), it's only HT (which runs at 2000MHz at boot up). Any ideas on why that is guys?


----------



## dkev

Clock speed 4.0ghz
FSB x Multi 200 x 20
Vcore 1.488
RAM speed 401 mhz
NB Speed 2000 mhz
HT Link 2022 mhz
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Cooling method Dark Knight
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709823


----------



## dracos9000

It runs fine at 3.7. I was just wondering why it wont get stable at 3.8ghz. Only things changed are the multiplier to 19, vcore to 1.45, everything else is auto. The ht and nb do not increase since I am just upping the multiplier. Could it be the age of my Mobo and how it does not official support phenom IIs. Its a ASUS M3A. Its running at 3.7ghz right now with 1.376v. I was sure I could get to 3.8 as heating does not seem to be an issue when prime95 can only get it up to 46c on load and idles at 31c. Im using a very old giga heatsink which has 2 120mm fans mounted on top.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Though for some reason my HT multiplier is defaulting to 8 on boot up. Even though I have it set to 11 in the BIOS. I have to manually change the multiplier to 11 via OverDrive. For some reason the NB does not have this problem (it runs at the correct 2750MHz at boot up), it's only HT (which runs at 2000MHz at boot up). Any ideas on why that is guys?


Ben the OCer, this might be the motherboard telling you the overclocked HT link speed you're running is unstable. Have you tried giving your HT speed a bump in voltage?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracos9000*


It runs fine at 3.7. I was just wondering why it wont get stable at 3.8ghz. Only things changed are the multiplier to 19, vcore to 1.45, everything else is auto. The ht and nb do not increase since I am just upping the multiplier. Could it be the age of my Mobo and how it does not official support phenom IIs. Its a ASUS M3A.


Dracos9000, 3.8Ghz might be the limit of the processor. Have you tried giving it more Vcore?

Good luck


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ben the OCer, this might be the motherboard telling you the overclocked HT link speed you're running is unstable. Have you tried giving your HT speed a bump in voltage?


I don't think that's it because it was doing the same thing before I overclocked the HT speed (the default should be 2000MHz but it was 1600MHz). Also when I raise the HT multiplier with OverDrive and stability test, it's rock hard stable. I'll give it a try sometime though. Thanks for your input.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


I don't think that's it because it was doing the same thing before I overclocked the HT speed (the default should be 2000MHz but it was 1600MHz). Also when I raise the HT multiplier with OverDrive and stability test, it's rock hard stable. I'll give it a try sometime though. Thanks for your input.


Ben the OCer, that is definitely an interesting little glitch. How many different bios's have you tried with this motherboard?


----------



## angus40

bios 1404 best yet for asus m4a78-e

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X4 B50 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.4.2 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Deneb (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C2

Freq : 802.75 MHz (200.69 * 4)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M4A78-E
NB : AMD 790GX rev 00
SB : ATI SB750 rev 00

GPU Type : Radeon HD 4870
GPU Clocks : Core 500 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
DirectX Version : 10.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 401.4 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Kingston
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Kingston


----------



## Vertigo

Yay!!! Ok 3.6 is stable (18x200) @ 1.425v. Any ideas for voltage for 3.8 or 3.9????

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## flowtek

im guessing around 1.5 for 3.8?









flo


----------



## Kylton

I'm having problems getting my system stable, windows loads fine, but when I run prime95 blend the computer either restarts or one of the cores gets an error. It is stable 12+ hours with the cpu oc'ed to 3.7ghz and the memory at 1600mhz with auto timings, but now that I'm trying to raise the nb to 2400 I keep running into the problem. I raised the nb-cpu volts starting from +0.075v up through +0.125v and ran prime each time. It runs a bit longer each time I raise the volts, last one was about 3 1/2 hours before a restart, but I'm not sure how far I can safely push the volts or if there is some other setting I am missing? Perhaps I need to raise the nb control volts as well? Or raise the ht up from 2000? I'd like to get the nb up to 2600 if possible, but whatever would be best for me to do right now would be fine.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mr_yogabear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_419* 
AFUDOS.EXE M4A79-ASUS-Deluxe-0082.ROM /p /b /n /c

Mind the spaces. A space between the adudos.exe and the .rom file name and spaces before each of the swtiches ( i.e. /p )

Thank you sir shadow for the advise. I'll try those once I have a free time.

Btw, anyone here have experience problem with their usb flash drive?
Im transferring files from my computer to the flash drive and it suddenly stops because my flash drive has been disconnected. I quick formatted my drive, but still, the same problem persist. I cant format my drive without using the quick format option, I dont know, it will take so long then suddenly message will appear format unsuccessul. I dont know if my drive is defective, or this is just a driver problem or what. I saw one site that their telling its a problem with an amd board, i dont know if its true.


----------



## Vaedur

Still haven't crashed once w/ 200FSB x 18 multiplyer (says running at 3.65 but i thought that would be 3.6?

Anywho i have ddr2 800.. with 5-5-(14?) timings and can upgrade to ddr2 1066 w/ 5-5-18 timings.. is it worth it, will i see any performance increase in gaming?I know the fsb 200 and the ram (200x4) are a 1:1 ratio.. will that be faster w/ the am3 550 x2 be?

I'm not sure what to think.

vaed


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear* 
Thank you sir shadow for the advise. I'll try those once I have a free time.

Btw, anyone here have experience problem with their usb flash drive?
Im transferring files from my computer to the flash drive and it suddenly stops because my flash drive has been disconnected. I quick formatted my drive, but still, the same problem persist. I cant format my drive without using the quick format option, I dont know, it will take so long then suddenly message will appear format unsuccessul. I dont know if my drive is defective, or this is just a driver problem or what. I saw one site that their telling its a problem with an amd board, i dont know if its true.

To format your usb as a boot disk you need to use a utility like HP's.
Here's the utility and the boot files needed to format the usb as a boot disk. It boots to dos just like a floppy would.


----------



## valdin

flowtek -please can you post your 24\\7 settings from bios please?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo*


Yay!!! Ok 3.6 is stable (18x200) @ 1.425v. Any ideas for voltage for 3.8 or 3.9????


Vertigo, great job on the overclock. How long did you perform stability tests? I wouldn't adjust the Vcore until you run into stability issues. Try to see how far you can get on 1.425volts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


It is stable 12+ hours with the cpu oc'ed to 3.7ghz and the memory at 1600mhz with auto timings, but now that I'm trying to raise the nb to 2400 I keep running into the problem.


Kylton, has anything else been done with your memory in terms of sub-timings and voltages? How much Vcore are you running? Try giving your CPU-NB +.200 volts. How is your load temperatures?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear*


Btw, anyone here have experience problem with their usb flash drive?
Im transferring files from my computer to the flash drive and it suddenly stops because my flash drive has been disconnected.


Mr_yogabear, do you have another desktop computer or laptop that you could test the usb flash drive in?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vaedur*


Still haven't crashed once w/ 200FSB x 18 multiplyer (says running at 3.65 but i thought that would be 3.6?

Anywho i have ddr2 800.. with 5-5-(14?) timings and can upgrade to ddr2 1066 w/ 5-5-18 timings.. is it worth it, will i see any performance increase in gaming?I know the fsb 200 and the ram (200x4) are a 1:1 ratio.. will that be faster w/ the am3 550 x2 be?

I'm not sure what to think.


Vaedur, it depends. The 1066 memory would give you some more overclocking room IF you were OC'ing with the reference clock (HT Clock) but since you're just playing with the multiplier it won't really make a difference. The faster frequency speed would however give you a higher memory read speeds (MB/s). Would you notice the difference in games? Maybe and maybe not...you'll definitely see a difference in benchmarks though. One thing to add you can only run up to two DIMMs at ddr2-1066. I believe if you try and run four DIMMs at ddr2-1066 then it will default to ddr2-800 speeds.

Good luck guys


----------



## Vaedur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

Vaedur, it depends. The 1066 memory would give you some more overclocking room IF you were OC'ing with the reference clock (HT clock) but since you're just playing with the multiplier it won't really make a difference. The faster frequency speed would however give you a higher memory read speeds (MB/s). Would you notice the difference in games? Maybe and maybe not...you'll definitely see a difference in benchmarks though. One thing to add you can only run up to two DIMMs at ddr2-1066. I believe if you try and run four DIMMs at ddr2-1066 then it will default to ddr2-800 speeds.

Good luck guys

Does this apply to ddr3 1333 as well, or can i use 4 sticks of that....

I'm a bit confused.. i'm wondering if I should be happy w/ the 4 sticks of ddr2 800 1g each dual channels i have.. imean my system is nice, but i can rma the board and get a Am3 board w/ ddr1333 memory for close to the same prince, i priced it out, i will cost me 15 dollars total plus shipping.. and a week of system down time or so (i can live with that)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaedur* 
Does this apply to ddr3 1333 as well, or can i use 4 sticks of that....

I'm a bit confused.. i'm wondering if I should be happy w/ the 4 sticks of ddr2 800 1g each dual channels i have.. imean my system is nice, but i can rma the board and get a Am3 board w/ ddr1333 memory for close to the same prince, i priced it out, i will cost me 15 dollars total plus shipping.. and a week of system down time or so (i can live with that)

Vaedur, I believe the same applies for AM3 (someone please correct me if I am wrong). It might just be a good idea to pick up 2x2GB sticks of memory. However you'll need a 64-bit operating system to take full advantage of all 4GB's of memory.

Good luck


----------



## ewan

Hi all,
Anyone else have the M4N82 Mobo ? i tried the 0802 bios & gotta tell you it sucks :-( luckily i managed to downgrade to 0304 using Ez Flash.
My 550 running happily 2 cores @ 226 x 17 - 3853, OCZ chugging along @ 1209.
I couldn't get that stable with the 0802 bios, so ill stick now.

Not had any luck stable with 4 cores whilst benching Resi Evil benchmark, still freezing with a very high pitched sound & a reset.

Booted into windows @ 3700 unlocked, anyone gte all the temps showing in Everest ? i only see main cpu temp as 33 degrees all core temps are 0 ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ewan*


Not had any luck stable with 4 cores whilst benching Resi Evil benchmark, still freezing with a very high pitched sound & a reset.

Booted into windows @ 3700 unlocked, anyone gte all the temps showing in Everest ? i only see main cpu temp as 33 degrees all core temps are 0 ?


Ewan, with the other two cores unlocked you may have to run a higher a Vcore then you did with two cores at 3.8Ghz.

In regards to your temperature question, this is a common occurrence when the disabled cores are unlocked. The difference between cpu temp (IHS level) and core temperatures is no far off. Perhaps HondaGuy or another member can chime in on this.

Good luck


----------



## Vaedur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Vaedur, I believe the same applies for AM3 (someone please correct me if I am wrong). It might just be a good idea to pick up 2x2GB sticks of memory. However you'll need a 64-bit operating system to take full advantage of all 4GB's of memory.

Good luck


I have vista 64.. maybe i'll just stick with what i have, my system works well.

Thanks!


----------



## Vertigo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Vertigo, great job on the overclock. How long did you perform stability tests? I wouldn't adjust the Vcore until you run into stability issues. Try to see how far you can get on 1.425volts.



Ok, I ran the Prime 95 for and 1 hour and 20 minutes on the extreme heat testing. It was running 18.5x2000 = 3.7 @ 1.448v. I'm going to try pushing it to 3.8 on the same voltage right now. Is an hour enough time for running the "In-place large FFT" test?

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, been a while since I last posted, played around for my 550 for a while now and finally DFI released a fix for ACC and yes I have got it running quad core!!!














Not really tested stability, loaded windows 7 fine and ran a shot stress test using AMD Overdrive, I am also going to leave it running stock till I get better cooling (still using AMD stock fan) and I dont want to risk it since the system temps have gone from HWmonitor lol :S but I read that this happens when you unlock the two cores right? Anyway Link below of my CPU Validation, do I get added to the list now?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo*


Ok, I ran the Prime 95 for and 1 hour and 20 minutes on the extreme heat testing. It was running 18.5x2000 = 3.7 @ 1.448v. I'm going to try pushing it to 3.8 on the same voltage right now. Is an hour enough time for running the "In-place large FFT" test?


Vertigo, on average I see users run Prime95 for about 5 - 8 hours. For OCCT (on "High") 1 hour is sufficient. I typically do OCCT for 1 hour and then Orthos at Priority 9 "Blend" for 8 hours. Orthos is similar to Prime95. Make sure to run the stress test that stresses both the cpu and memory.

Good luck buddy


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ewan*


Hi all,
Anyone else have the M4N82 Mobo ? i tried the 0802 bios & gotta tell you it sucks :-( luckily i managed to downgrade to 0304 using Ez Flash.
My 550 running happily 2 cores @ 226 x 17 - 3853, OCZ chugging along @ 1209.
I couldn't get that stable with the 0802 bios, so ill stick now.

Not had any luck stable with 4 cores whilst benching Resi Evil benchmark, still freezing with a very high pitched sound & a reset.

Booted into windows @ 3700 unlocked, anyone gte all the temps showing in Everest ? i only see main cpu temp as 33 degrees all core temps are 0 ?


The closest way you can now monitor your temps in Everest is via the "Motherboard" temperature reading. This reading is actually for the motherboard mounted temperature probe which sits right under the cpu. You should be able to get an idea of core temp by comparing how this reading scales with the temps in dual core mode. In my case the temps of individual cores is about 8 degrees lower than what is reported by the motherboard sensor.


----------



## Kylton

Hey think3r, sorry for the late reply. I haven't done anything different with the sub-timings or volts when I had prime stable for 12 hours. Vdimm is at 1.7v and Vcore is 1.4v, temps under load 54c max in a 27c room. I can run it that way again though to make sure it's stable?

Haven't had a chance to try the +.200 for the cpu-nb yet, the last I had tried was +.150 volts with nb set at 2400mhz which after about 4 hours prime blend I got BSOD and restart. CPU temp maxed at 57c in a 26c room. Is it possible my temps have been the problem? I didn't realize that raising the cpu-nb volts would change my CPU temp so much, I have air blowing across the nb so I thought I'd be ok, though I've been watching the temps anyway.

Should I try the +.200 or will I run into a temp problem? With the BSOD it usually means a memory problem right?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


I didn't realize that raising the cpu-nb volts would change my CPU temp so much, I have air blowing across the nb so I thought I'd be ok, though I've been watching the temps anyway.

Should I try the +.200 or will I run into a temp problem? With the BSOD it usually means a memory problem right?


Kylton, are you able to lower your CPU-NB multiplier to see if bringing down the NB Frequency provides better stability? With a NB Freq over 2400Mhz I would recommend giving it some more voltage. Your NB (chipset) should be fine since you're not really overclocking with the HT Clock (reference clock speed).

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Managed to get a stable OC @ 3.5GHz per core, 55Â°C at full load.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=713378


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
Managed to get a stable OC @ 3.5GHz per core, 55Â°C at full load.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=713378

PaperKuts, I noticed in your cpu-z screen shot that you were running two different sets of memory with different speeds (ie. DDR2-667 and DDR2-800). Currently it looks like your ddr2-667 set is overclocked. What kind of stability testing have you done? Four sticks of memory can put a bit of stress on the IMC as well. This can limit your processor overclock substantially. Unless you really need 4GB of memory you might want to stick of the faster set. If you're running Windows 7 32-bit then it's definitely not going to let you use all 4GB.

Good luck


----------



## Kylton

Think3r, I can lower the nb freq multiplier to 11 making it 2200mhz. I haven't had a chance to try it yet so I'll get back to you on that. If it does work, I'll then try 2400 and raise the CPU-NB volts to the +.200 you mentioned.

Thanks for your help and time


----------



## dracos9000

My 550 is stable at 3.7 at 1.3875v but clocking any higher causes a core to fail no matter how much voltage I give it and no matter what fsb or multiplier I use. Its not a heating issue as max load is only 46c at most but at 3.8-3.9 with 1.475v a core stops after 2 hours of prime95 large fft transfers. Anyone have any idea what the problem is? I am leaning towards the MB itself as its pretty old going over 3 years soon and does not specifically say it supports AM3 CPU.

MB: ASUS M3A


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
PaperKuts, I noticed in your cpu-z screen shot that you were running two different sets of memory with different speeds (ie. DDR2-667 and DDR2-800). Currently it looks like your ddr2-667 set is overclocked. What kind of stability testing have you done? Four sticks of memory can put a bit of stress on the IMC as well. This can limit your processor overclock substantially. Unless you really need 4GB of memory you might want to stick of the faster set. If you're running Windows 7 32-bit then it's definitely not going to let you use all 4GB.

Good luck









Hey thinker, yea I have DDr 2 667 and 800, I have jus started using win7 32 bit, I wasn't aware of the whole 4gig thing with 32bit, whats the deal with that? cause I have noticed it only says that I can use two gig only ?? I ran the AMD Overdrive stability test, gaming and general apps without any errors or BSoD for the past 2 days now, I did guess that my overclock was restiricted due to my crappy DDR 667, so tonight after work I will take out the 667 and see what I can get, altho I'm not looking to push it till I have my new Ramz and cooling.

Cheers


----------



## Vertigo

Quick question. Is it normal for 1 core to get ahead of the other core during a Prime 95 test?? Seems like 1 core will finish a test 8-10 sec faster than the other core when I'm running it. This usually happens around 45 minutes into the test.


----------



## JMT668

what would you guys recommend for testing my OC?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracos9000* 
My 550 is stable at 3.7 at 1.3875v but clocking any higher causes a core to fail no matter how much voltage I give it and no matter what fsb or multiplier I use. Its not a heating issue as max load is only 46c at most but at 3.8-3.9 with 1.475v a core stops after 2 hours of prime95 large fft transfers. Anyone have any idea what the problem is? I am leaning towards the MB itself as its pretty old going over 3 years soon and does not specifically say it supports AM3 CPU.

MB: ASUS M3A

Dracos9000, 3.7Ghz is still an excellent overclock! What are you other settings (ie. NB Frequency, HT Link speed, Memory ect)? Can you include some CPU-Z screen shots for us please? The cpu and memory tab would be nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vertigo* 
Quick question. Is it normal for 1 core to get ahead of the other core during a Prime 95 test?? Seems like 1 core will finish a test 8-10 sec faster than the other core when I'm running it. This usually happens around 45 minutes into the test.

Vertigo, I have not seen this happen before when I owned my dual-core Opteron 170. I would kind of like to know if this is normal as well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
what would you guys recommend for testing my OC?

JMT668, everyone's testing methods are different. I typically prefer OCCT for 1 hour at "High". If that passes then I'll go on to using Orthos for about 8 hours. I'll set orthos to "Priority 9" with the "Blend" test. If everything passes with flying colors then I'm settled. To be honest I don't think anything can really be 100% stable but in our minds the testing methods we perform prove to be stable.

Good luck


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


what would you guys recommend for testing my OC?


This


----------



## dracos9000

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...000/cpuz-1.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...00/cpuz2-1.jpg

here are the screen shots.


----------



## Kylton

OK, nb set to 2200mhz at +.150 volts was not stable so I decided to double check the stable settings I had with just the memory and cpu settings changed and the nb at stock. Last time with these same settings I was prime95 stable for about 12 hours but this time after 7 hours I got BSOD so I guess the nb settings were not the problem







I guess it's possible I calculated the hours wrong with my original test though I don't know how







but whatever happened it is not stable now so any advice on what the problem actually is and how to fix it would be helpful. I think it's probably the memory is not stable at 1600 and 1.7v and auto timings, but I'm not sure what I should change. 1.7v are what's listed on the manufacturers website so I don't know if I should add more volts or if that would even help? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## martseger63

Hi! I'm new around here as you can see!
Recently got my new pc together and it rocks, because it was a jump from basicly athlon 2500+/512mb/fx5600...








I've been overclocking a bit, and cant, for the life of me, get past 4ghz mark, max i got was like 3.94ghz, 202x19.5 and 1.5v. Anything over that doesn't work, raising the voltage even to 1.55v doesnt help, restarts when booting the win.. Tried 20x200 and 19.5x 203-205, nothin. @ 3.94, scythe ninja2 kept the temp like 37C under load, so it's not the cooler, thats causing the problem. Also tried lowering the memory clock to 667mhz, no help there. Have i just hit the cpu's wall? Unlocking also was a unsuccess.. Tried all the bios versions..
Any suggestions are more than welcome!

Mart,
(PS, excuse my english







)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracos9000* 
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...000/cpuz-1.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...00/cpuz2-1.jpg

here are the screen shots.

Dracos9000, everything looks fine including the low Vcore. Is your bios capped at the 18.5x multiplier? Give 19x * 200 a shot. Bumping up the HT clock will also help you refine the overclock a bit more as well. After you've reached the limit of the processor I'd also increase the NB Frequency. That will give you a nice performance boost.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
but whatever happened it is not stable now so any advice on what the problem actually is and how to fix it would be helpful. I think it's probably the memory is not stable at 1600 and 1.7v and auto timings, but I'm not sure what I should change. 1.7v are what's listed on the manufacturers website so I don't know if I should add more volts or if that would even help? Any thoughts?

Kylton, back down your processor overclock a tad and retest. Also if you suspect memory is the culprit then lower the divider so that we can rule that out being the problem. A NB Frequency of 2200Mhz isn't all that high so I can't imagine that being the problem. Is your HT Link speed at stock?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martseger63* 
I've been overclocking a bit, and cant, for the life of me, get past 4ghz mark, max i got was like 3.94ghz, 202x19.5 and 1.5v. Anything over that doesn't work, raising the voltage even to 1.55v doesnt help, restarts when booting the win.. Tried 20x200 and 19.5x 203-205, nothin. @ 3.94, scythe ninja2 kept the temp like 37C under load, so it's not the cooler, thats causing the problem. Also tried lowering the memory clock to 667mhz, no help there. Have i just hit the cpu's wall? Unlocking also was a unsuccess.. Tried all the bios versions..

Martseger63, have you ran any stability tests at 3.94Ghz? It's quite possible that you have reached the limit of your processor. What is your NB Frequency and HT Link speed (Hypertransport) at?

Good luck


----------



## martseger63

Havent touched those.. And stability, i tested 1M SuperPi and go 17.74 secs, windows also was stable..
Dang, i hoped to reach 4ghz with this chip..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martseger63*


Havent touched those.. And stability, i tested 1M SuperPi and go 17.74 secs, windows also was stable..
Dang, i hoped to reach 4ghz with this chip..










Martseger63, I'd recommend performing some more stress tests. SuperPI 1M may not be sufficient. I typically run OCCT (High) for an hour and then Orthos (Blend at Priority 9) for 8 hours. You can also try Prime 95. Make sure you're stable at 3.9Ghz before going any further. For all we know your overclock might be unstable right now.

Good luck


----------



## dracos9000

yea anything above 18.5 will not run stable but I found out this is due to my PSU right now with everything running plus the overclock I am pushing 493W on my 500W PSU so a higher overclock is not possible anymore because over 3.7ghz takes my power output to 503W which the PSU cannot handle well for longer than 10secs on prime 95. So instead I dropped back to 16 multi and tweaked FSB just a little to run at 3.5 so now my output is 477W which gives my PSU some more breathing room since its on its last legs running the 12v at only 11.53v and the voltage on the vcore fluctuates during prime95 around 3.7 even though it still stayed stable for 8 hours. So I am just gonna wait till I get a new MB I am leaning towards the Gigabyte UDP-3


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martseger63*


Hi! I'm new around here as you can see!
Recently got my new pc together and it rocks, because it was a jump from basicly athlon 2500+/512mb/fx5600...








I've been overclocking a bit, and cant, for the life of me, get past 4ghz mark, max i got was like 3.94ghz, 202x19.5 and 1.5v. Anything over that doesn't work, raising the voltage even to 1.55v doesnt help, restarts when booting the win.. Tried 20x200 and 19.5x 203-205, nothin. @ 3.94, scythe ninja2 kept the temp like 37C under load, so it's not the cooler, thats causing the problem. Also tried lowering the memory clock to 667mhz, no help there. Have i just hit the cpu's wall? Unlocking also was a unsuccess.. Tried all the bios versions..
Any suggestions are more than welcome!

Mart,
(PS, excuse my english







)


Not often these chips will hit 4ghz. You may be at your limits.


----------



## thlnk3r

Dracos9000, that is quite a bit of power. Would you mind adding your hardware to your signature rig? It would be nice to know what you are running ect. What tool did you use to measure power consumption?

Good luck


----------



## Turtlewrench

It's ALIVE! I just unlocked my 550. It rocks already compared to my old +4800 CPU. I have seen people get good OC's. I have a sunbeam 92mm Core Contact Freezer on my CPU. Does any one have any recommendations to a OC that will not get too hot. I have a Thermaltake Strike case with two Scythe S-Flex SFF21G 120mm Case Fan (one in front and one in rear) and the case comes with a fan on the side cover (230mm I think). Doesn't seem very powerful. So any ideas would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Turtlewrench, congratulations on the new purchase









I would start off with a simple overclock like 17.5x * 200Mhz (3.5Ghz). If you want, also see how far you can get on stock Vcore. You might have yourself a golden chip which may only require small amounts of voltage. I'm sure others will chime in soon with some suggestions.

Good luck


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Turtlewrench, congratulations on the new purchase









I would start off with a simple overclock like 17.5x * 200Mhz (3.5Ghz). If you want, also see how far you can get on stock Vcore. You might have yourself a golden chip which may only require small amounts of voltage. I'm sure others will chime in soon with some suggestions.

Good luck


Yeah I just changed my settings in my bios and it rocked, heres where I am at.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715753
Cant get it to post pic, sorry


----------



## dracos9000

Ok I added it using the link you provided. I used this place for the watt test
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/index.jsp
I had my capacitor aging on 30% because the PSU is almost over 3 years old.


----------



## Kylton

Thanks for the advice think3r. I'm going to try changing the memory divider first and see what I get since when I tested the cpu overclocked with everything else at stock or auto it was stable 13-14 hours.

I don't think the nb is the problem either since I tested it at stock (2000mhz) and it failed.

My ht speed has always been at stock, would changing it help? Though first things first I want to rule out the memory or cpu so I'll do some tests and let you know how it goes.

Is it possible that the cpu oc is having problems working with the memory set at higher speeds, does that happen? Or in other words are there times when you have to lower the cpu overclock speed to make something like the memory run at higher speeds.

On a separate note, someone posted about the prime95 tests and how the same test can complete faster on one core versus another and I just wanted to say I've seen the same thing happen. As the testing goes on longer some of the cores move on to the next test a lot sooner than some of the others. It seems to vary though from one testing session to the next, as one core might be slower one time and faster the next. Is this natural or is there a problem?

Thanks again for your patience


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Here's the entry for my unlocked Phenom II 550BE.

Clock Speed: 3750MHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 15
Vcore: 1.475v
RAM Speed: 833MHz
NB Speed: 2000MHz
HT Link: 2000MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3 BIOS 78DEA113 
Cooling Method: Tuniq Tower 120


It was 3 hours OCCT stable with all the settings above.


Here's an update. I've been able to get the HT and NB higher:

*Clock Speed: 3750MHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 15
Vcore: 1.475v
RAM Speed: 833MHz
NB Speed: 2750MHz
HT Link: 2750MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3 BIOS 78DEA113 
Cooling Method: Tuniq Tower 120*


----------



## martseger63

Maybe my PSU isn't coping with the power needs? It's an 550W chieftec, used for ~1 month only. Right now my 24/7 cpu clock is @ 200x18.5 = 3.7GHz 1.45v, the Scythe Ninja2 really keeps it cool, feg degrees over room temp.








Also a dumb question, what will, clocking Nortbridge and HT link, give me?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracos9000*


Ok I added it using the link you provided. I used this place for the watt test
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/index.jsp
I had my capacitor aging on 30% because the PSU is almost over 3 years old.


Dracos9000, the best way to measure power would be with this tool here. The power consumption tools you find on the net aren't always 100% accurate. I highly doubt you are pushing 493W on your 500W PSU. What is the brand/model of your power supply? A dual-core, a 4870 and one hard drive is _maybe_ doing 280-300....and this is at full load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


My ht speed has always been at stock, would changing it help? Though first things first I want to rule out the memory or cpu so I'll do some tests and let you know how it goes.


Kylton, adjusting the HT Clock speed would allow you to better refine the overclock (ie. squeeze that last 2-3Mhz) but it really depends on how you do it. You may have to drop your processor multiplier for smaller increases in Mhz. The path you are taking to rule out the memory and cpu is smart and probably the right way to go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Is it possible that the cpu oc is having problems working with the memory set at higher speeds, does that happen? Or in other words are there times when you have to lower the cpu overclock speed to make something like the memory run at higher speeds.


The best way to probably approach this would be to completely relax the memory meaning loosen the sub-timings as much as you can and run the lowest divider. Make sure the VDimm is at it's advertised value as well. Yes the processor overclock will effect your memory OC. It just really depends on what you want to sacrifice. CPU speed is king so I prefer to oveclock the processor first









Quote:



Originally Posted by *martseger63*


Maybe my PSU isn't coping with the power needs? It's an 550W chieftec, used for ~1 month only. Right now my 24/7 cpu clock is @ 200x18.5 = 3.7GHz 1.45v, the Scythe Ninja2 really keeps it cool, feg degrees over room temp.








Also a dumb question, what will, clocking Nortbridge and HT link, give me?


Martseger63, if this is your model power supply then you should have enough. Total amperage on the 12volt rail is 37.5 which is plenty. Wattage wise you are well below the limit. 
Overclocking the NB Frequency higher will net you some nice increase in performance. I suggest try it out. Anything over 2400Mhz and I would give it a bump in voltage (+.200). Don't worry about overclocking the HT Link speed. Increases with that clock speed are negligible.

Good luck guys


----------



## martseger63

Ok, will try those and yes, thats the PSU i have. Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martseger63*


Ok, will try those and yes, thats the PSU i have. Thanks!


Martseger63, did not notice you were a new member. Welcome to Overclock.net









Good luck buddy


----------



## martseger63

Cant bump the NB multiplier, even if i set it from "auto" to 10x which is default (10x200= 2000mhz (stock), it wont boot, tried adding voltage +0.2v, no help there, just black screen till i clear the cmos..

Thanks for the quick replies, i appreciate it. This site is great, packed with useful info!

Mart,


----------



## dracos9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dracos9000, the best way to measure power would be with this tool here. The power consumption tools you find on the net aren't always 100% accurate. I highly doubt you are pushing 493W on your 500W PSU. What is the brand/model of your power supply? A dual-core, a 4870 and one hard drive is _maybe_ doing 280-300....and this is at full load.

Good luck guys

I understand what you mean but it seems pretty close because anytime I push more than 3700Ghz from CPU at 100% load the PSU shuts off power. Also the age of my PSU is over 3 years and was never a name brand. Also my FPS in games fluctuates greatly around 50fps up or down. Also the load is 4870, OC 550, 2 HDD, 4 USB, Cooling device, the reason the site says 493W is because the capacitor aging of 30% I placed since the PSU is so old. So because anything I clock higher than 3700 on CPU and every time it justs shuts power off to my Computer. This is because of PSU isnt it or am I mistaken? Also my 12V read out is 11.65v when playing games and Prime95.


----------



## RawZ

Got a new board today to replace my old Nvidia chipset M2N68 mobo.

Bought the Asus M4A785D-M PRO for Â£55







It can do 1200Mhz + RAM.



Done testing all day today and yest. Max stable OC: 3.91Ghz

HTT - 270
NB - 2700Mhz
HT - 2700Mhz
MULTI - x14.5
NB V - 1.3v
HT V - 1.35v
VCORE - 1.5v
RAM - 1080Mhz
TIMINGS - 5-5-5-12



Stable under a 2hr high priority OCCT run. Max temp was 47.C. Idle 25.C.

I can also boot into W7 @ 4.1Ghz and do various apps, and benchies, but its not stable under OCCT. Neither is 4Ghz. I'll settle for this clock 24/7 for now.

So, I guess my previous board wasn't limiting my OC at all. It's just my chip

Around 3.9Ghz (poss 3.95Ghz) is the max stable OC this chip can do on air. I know with WC'ing, it will be stable @ 4Ghz +. Temps limit me unfortunately right now.

4.2Ghz is unstable, but possible to run benchies on it on air too.









Overall opinion of the new board is great. Max stable HTT of 270 is pretty damn good. My previous board couldn't do 250 stable. I can even boot in and run apps/benchies with a HTT of 285









Lots of OC features for CPU, HT, NB, Chipset etc. You can unlock the Ph. II's on this board to Quads, although my chip wasn't stable, but I'm just unlucky there.

Only 1 PCI-E X16, but CF/SLI is over rated IMO. A good solid 5850 soon coming should be plenty









Defiantly recommend, especially for the price! Â£55.. WOW


----------



## baskinghobo

Hello senior03, i didn't know any other way to contact you. how did you overcome your problem with unlock the cpu but unable to monitor the cpu core temp.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baskinghobo*


Hello senior03, i didn't know any other way to contact you. how did you overcome your problem with unlock the cpu but unable to monitor the cpu core temp.


You can still monitor the temperature thru the motherboard CPU sensor. Its the sensors for the individual cores which get killed. Everest will do it as will some other software. In my case Everest reports this temperature as "motherboard". In OCCT I had to change the setup for the sensors so that it was reading CPU temp off the sensor labeled TMPIN1.

This temp sensor isn't that accurate, it will probably differ from the actual core temp by 8-10 degrees. Its up to you to test in dual core mode how it scales on your system.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martseger63*


Cant bump the NB multiplier, even if i set it from "auto" to 10x which is default (10x200= 2000mhz (stock), it wont boot, tried adding voltage +0.2v, no help there, just black screen till i clear the cmos..


Martseger63, that doesn't seem normal. Are you able to increase the NB Multiplier with the processor not being overclocked? Perhaps someone with more experience with this board can chime in...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracos9000*


I understand what you mean but it seems pretty close because anytime I push more than 3700Ghz from CPU at 100% load the PSU shuts off power. Also the age of my PSU is over 3 years and was never a name brand. Also my FPS in games fluctuates greatly around 50fps up or down. Also the load is 4870, OC 550, 2 HDD, 4 USB, Cooling device, the reason the site says 493W is because the capacitor aging of 30% I placed since the PSU is so old. So because anything I clock higher than 3700 on CPU and every time it justs shuts power off to my Computer. This is because of PSU isnt it or am I mistaken? Also my 12V read out is 11.65v when playing games and Prime95.


Dracos9000, I understand that but there is no way all of your components total (full load) are drawing 493 watts. I believe you though on the age of your power supply. Perhaps it's time to upgrade the unit









Just to clarify the 12V reading you are receiving through software may not be accurate. It's recommended that you test with a hardware device (ie. multimeter) for a more accurate reading. If the PSU is shutting down after high loads then it may just be poor quality components causing that issue. Do you have a budget and a brand/model in mind?

Good luck


----------



## martseger63

Tried with OC and without OC..


----------



## mr_yogabear

here's a little update guys,
I sold my asus m4a79 mobo and changed it to a Biostar TA790GX A3+.

So far, my 550BE is now a B50 running stable @3.4ghz all stock.
, I cant do it before with my asus mobo.

But i want to flash my bios, but i dont know the correct command using afudos.
AFUDOS xxxxxx.bst /p /b /n /c when i used these command, something will came up, afudos [/i{filename.rom} [/o{filename}] - something like these, i dont know what to do







Multiplier is disabled with the old version, i wat to adjust in the bios, a lot of options are lacking with the original bios.


----------



## mr_yogabear




----------



## flowtek

mr_yogabear, congrats to your unlocked X2 550







... i always flash bios from windows, its not recommended but never encounter any issues so far







...

flo


----------



## mr_yogabear

@flowtek
Thanks you flowtek. yeah flashing bios update thru windows i said to be risky








What bios are u using? modded bios?


----------



## flowtek

yeah im using 715 modded







, ...mine unlocked easily with official january bios but my HTlink stuck at 1600,.. this mod one works perfectly









flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear* 
@flowtek
Thanks you flowtek. yeah flashing bios update thru windows i said to be risky








What bios are u using? modded bios?

Mr_yogabear, check out this post from HondaGuy. He included some instructions on how to flash with Afudos: http://www.overclock.net/7170209-post1701.html.

Flashing through Windows and in the BIOS can both be risky at times. I suppose if the processor is overclocked you have a "higher" risk of locking up in Windows. You can easily avoid that by just running at stock settings before flashing.

Hope that helps


----------



## raisethe3

True, when flashing BIOS, always restore you BIOS to original setting (i.e. put CPU back to original clock, mem, etc). Then flash the BIOS, once successful, proceed to overclock or get your configuration back to the way you liked it before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mr_yogabear, check out this post from HondaGuy. He included some instructions on how to flash with Afudos: http://www.overclock.net/7170209-post1701.html.

*Flashing through Windows and in the BIOS can both be risky at times. I suppose if the processor is overclocked you have a "higher" risk of locking up in Windows. You can easily avoid that by just running at stock settings before flashing.
*
Hope that helps


----------



## paperKuts

I just set my Unlocked 550 to Tri Core in the bios to see what would happen and it turned in to an athlon II x3 450 Rana core?? Um did anyone else experience this, I have been through most of theis threat but didnt see any mention but I mighta missed it, I just find it a bit interesting that it's goes from a phenom to an athlon.







Link to the validation below.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
I just set my Unlocked 550 to Tri Core in the bios to see what would happen and it turned in to an athlon II x3 450 Rana core??

Paperkuts, that's interesting. Does CPU-Z display the correct L3 cache? I'm not too sure about this but I don't think there is a Athlonx II X3 450 all though I could be wrong. Rana and Kuma are similar cores I believe.

Good luck


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
I just set my Unlocked 550 to Tri Core in the bios to see what would happen and it turned in to an athlon II x3 450 Rana core?? Um did anyone else experience this, I have been through most of theis threat but didnt see any mention but I mighta missed it, I just find it a bit interesting that it's goes from a phenom to an athlon.







Link to the validation below.

How exactly did you set it to 3 cores and was it with the M2RSH?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


How exactly did you set it to 3 cores and was it with the M2RSH?


Dopamin3, I believe Bagpuss posted the instructions a few weeks ago. I have the link saved in my favorites at home so I currently can't recall. Basically you adjust the ACC features accordingly for each core (ie. +2%). One thing that was specifically mentioned was that the CMOS had to be cleared upon making the changes.

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
How exactly did you set it to 3 cores and was it with the M2RSH?

Hey Dopamin, im my BIOS for the M2RSH I can select how many cores the CPU uses, I think I did see a thread around here from the Athlon II x3 rana club so gonna check it out.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dopamin3, I believe Bagpuss posted the instructions a few weeks ago. I have the link saved in my favorites at home so I currently can't recall. Basically you adjust the ACC features accordingly for each core (ie. +2%). One thing that was specifically mentioned was that the CMOS had to be cleared upon making the changes.

Good luck

sorry I dont kno how to do more than one quote at a time but it was easier than messing around with the ACC percantages lol and also when I use the ACC to unlock i have to kill all power to the PSU and hold the power button in to get rid of any power stored in capacitors, then I boot up lol which is interesting but could someone look at my rig and tell me could this be something to do with my PSU not having enough juice??









Added CPU-z info that i forgot to earlier










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=724397


----------



## Kylton

OK, I feel like I'm going backwards in my overclock here, settings that use to be stable are now ending in BSOD







Pretty soon I'll be lucky to run at stock everything







I'm able to get into windows fine, but prime95 will just not stay running for more than a few hours without BSOD no matter what settings I have. I've done memtest several times with no errors for 12+ hours and ran windows memory diagnostic as well with no errors. Since the memory tests seem to run fine outside of windows and since I use to be able to run stable with just the cpu oc settings, I'm wondering is it possible that my windows install is getting messed up? Is there a way to check? I don't mind reinstalling my windows image since I haven't used the computer for anything yet but if there is a way to know for sure that it's the problem instead of a hardware or settings problem it'd be nice. Part of the BSOD error message is STOP 0x00000124 with a few other sets of numbers inside parentheses, if that helps any. Any advice would be great? Thanks


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
OK, I feel like I'm going backwards in my overclock here, settings that use to be stable are now ending in BSOD







Pretty soon I'll be lucky to run at stock everything







I'm able to get into windows fine, but prime95 will just not stay running for more than a few hours without BSOD no matter what settings I have. I've done memtest several times with no errors for 12+ hours and ran windows memory diagnostic as well with no errors. Since the memory tests seem to run fine outside of windows and since I use to be able to run stable with just the cpu oc settings, I'm wondering is it possible that my windows install is getting messed up? Is there a way to check? I don't mind reinstalling my windows image since I haven't used the computer for anything yet but if there is a way to know for sure that it's the problem instead of a hardware or settings problem it'd be nice. Part of the BSOD error message is STOP 0x00000124 with a few other sets of numbers inside parentheses, if that helps any. Any advice would be great? Thanks









You just need to reload the OS, it may be getting corrupted. That happened to me... I started getting the BSODs where i didn't get them before. So i ghosted my image back over and i was fine again.... or just reload...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


could someone look at my rig and tell me could this be something to do with my PSU not having enough juice??


PaperKuts, you may be cutting it close with a 3870X2 and a 3870. Wattage wise and 12volt amperage may not be enough. Your OCZ 600W power supply has 48 amps total on the 12volt rail. This is perfectly fine for a single video card but for a 3870X2 and another 3870 may not be. If you suspect your power supply being the culprit then try removing one of the video cards (preferably the X2) and see if that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Part of the BSOD error message is STOP 0x00000124 with a few other sets of numbers inside parentheses, if that helps any. Any advice would be great?


Kylton, does the BSOD's only occur during full load testing? What are your temperatures like during Prime 95? If it's crashing at stock settings then that is certainly not normal and there could be something else wrong. It's good to hear though that Memtest86+ came back with positive results. Just out of curiosity but could you go back and re-run the diagnostic test with tests 5 and 8? Let us know if that shows anything.

Good luck


----------



## Kylton

Thanks think3r, I'm going to try replacing the os and see if that helps.

The BSOD's seem to only happen during full load testing though I haven't had the system on idle for more than a few hours at a time so I can't be 100% sure right now.

Temps at load have always maxed at 57c though I have done a few overnight tests so I guess I could have missed something then.

I haven't done everything at stock yet, the cpu still was oc'ed some, but everything else was, but if replacing the os doesn't help I think I'll try resetting the bios.

I'll have to get back to you on the memtest86+ after I run it again, but the last time I ran it I had test #8 run for 6+ hours without any errors.


----------



## Richard75

Hello everyone.

May I please join the club?

What a fantastic source of information this thread/club is for all those lucky owners of the Phenom II x 2 550BE chip. I have enjoyed reading the many posts.

My story:

Last week a purchased the bits to build a new PC:



> AMD 550BE chip stock cooler only
> Asus M4N78 Pro Motherboard (starting to think I should have god the version with AMD chipset!)
> Factory OCâ€™d Sparkle GTX 275 graphics card (overkill but a bargain at 140 Euro!)
> 700W Xilence PSU
> 2 x 2Gb Corsair DDR2
> Coolermaster CM 690 case
> 1Tb Samsung HD


I did adjust the multiplier to x17 on the motherboard and the system was Prime95 stable at 3.4Ghz. I did change back to the default multiplier before attempting the core unlock.

Being an ASUS board with Nvidia chipset I do not have the ACC function but the board does have the NCC option and I set that to Auto. The result was that all 4 cores unlocked when I restarted the bios. CPU-Z clearly showed 4 cores and Windows explorer appears stable.

So far so good for the unlock! XP Pro SP3 has booted up (I am impatient for the arrival of my Windows 7 late October, damn why did I not get a beta version!) and things appeared to be relatively smooth (VCore was set to auto in bios and no overclock on multiplier or other OC tweaks). Sadly any attempt to run Prime95 with all cores unlocked caused an immediate lock-up of the system. Brief success with some games although clearly unstable: WoW giving BGOD after 5 minutes or so but strangely Crysis remaining stable for 30 minutes and running the demo benchmarks on Crysis not a single lock-up or BGOD. COD4 freezes immediately after the initial cut-scenes. Certainly the fact the my benchmark Cyrisis fps increased by about 8fps with all cores unlocked has convinced me that this chip might be good for an 4 core unclock with a bit more expermimentation.

I am hopeful of a successful 4 core unlock (and possible OC to say 3.6GHz in future) but the system is obviously not stable yet. I have considered trying the chip with 3 cores but the bios doesnâ€™t offer that option and I canâ€™t use Overdrive with my Chipset. Is there any other way to get it onto 3 cores given my motherboard?

My thinking is that I might get stability if I push VCore up to the 1.4V mark, but I shouldnâ€™t start increasing VCore to that kind of level until I get a 3rd party cooler (thinking on an Arctic Pro 7 but open to sensible and affordable (40 dollar/ 30 pounds/Euro ballpark) suggestions available in Europe/UK?

Am I on the right track? this is all very new to me but great fun!

Thanks for taking the time to read my story and for any help you can offer


----------



## mr_yogabear

*a little update*
I've succesfully flash my bios using afudos, it took less than a minute.
Im now running x4 b50 @3.4ghz stock voltage.
now the challenge for me is to make the ram timings tighter, i dont know whats the problem, i cant set the timings around cl7 with this new bios. even @ cL8, it wont boot. I have to figure it out whats causing the problem. my ram is rated 1.65 8-8-8-21 ddr3 1600. Anyone here using biostar ta790gx a3+? need some help here







thank you all. Thanks for being helpful guys.


----------



## mr_yogabear

this prolimatech mega shadow rocks!


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
PaperKuts, you may be cutting it close with a 3870X2 and a 3870. Wattage wise and 12volt amperage may not be enough. Your OCZ 600W power supply has 48 amps total on the 12volt rail. This is perfectly fine for a single video card but for a 3870X2 and another 3870 may not be. If you suspect your power supply being the culprit then try removing one of the video cards (preferably the X2) and see if that helps.


Thanks think3r, will give that a shot when I can be arsed opening her up again lol, it is funny and before I used to get an error on boot tellin me there was no power gettin to the GFX cards, but even when the system is under full load on CPU and GFX cards it runs stable, no crashes or BSoD and if i set the CPU ACC to disable and jus boot normal it boots fine. I will look into this further lookin to make a few upgrades on payday so a PSU might be on that list now lol.

Did you get the screens and CPU-Z of my AMD Athlon II x3, what do you think? Has anyone ever tried to unlock a rana? i am finding this quite interesting.

Personally I think the M2RSH and this chip make a great combo for OC'ing and unlocking.

Cheers


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear* 
this prolimatech mega shadow rocks!

Just googled it , lol its a beast, what temps you gettin with that!?


----------



## mr_yogabear

@richard75
the easiest way to run it @ tri core is go to start menu, search for msconfig, then boot tab, advance options, set the number of processors to 3. reboot then u'll have 3 cores running.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear* 
@richard75
the easiest way to run it @ tri core is go to start menu, search for msconfig, then boot tab, advance options, set the number of processors to 3. reboot then u'll have 3 cores running.

or depending on your bios, in the same section as ACC it lets me select how many cores, might be the same for you , but yogabear's suggestion will work fine.


----------



## Richard75

Yogabear: Thanks for the suggestion. I was under the misapprehension that msconfig only changed the number of cores unlocked in the boot sequence not once the OS was fully loaded. I told you I was new to this!

PaperKuts: Sadly my MB doesnt support ACC and the Nvidia version NCC doesn't allow me to select the number of cores. I either set it to NCC [Auto] and get all 4 cores unlocked or I reset the Bios (using a jumper on the MB - I must use msconfig now!) and go back to the 2 original cores.

Thanks both for your prompt and helpful responses









I am going to try 3 cores tonight as an interim solution this evening pending getting a new cooler before I up the VCore and try again with 4 cores. I will post some screen grabs and stats along the way.


----------



## mr_yogabear

@paperkuts

Its kinda hot here in the philippines and considering that I'm not staying in an airconditioned room, my idle temps is 32c. I used the thermal compound included in the package. I'm excited to use this with an mx-2. and see if temps will get better. its a big improvement compared to what im using before.i think around 10c cooler


----------



## mr_yogabear

@richard75

Cool, don't forget to update us


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richard75*


My thinking is that I might get stability if I push VCore up to the 1.4V mark, but I shouldnâ€™t start increasing VCore to that kind of level until I get a 3rd party cooler


Richard75, welcome to Overclock.net









Increasing the cpu voltage to 1.4 may actually solve your problem after unlocking the two other cores. Most users saw more stability after increasing the voltage to 1.4. I'm assuming everything is stable with just the two cores? Give the voltage increase a shot and see what happens. I don't think your temperatures will go that much higher. Case airflow and room ambients make a huge difference as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear*


now the challenge for me is to make the ram timings tighter, i dont know whats the problem, i cant set the timings around cl7 with this new bios. even @ cL8, it wont boot.


Mr_yogabear, are you running your memory at the spec'ed voltage? Are you able to run the CAS 8 at stock settings (no processor overclock)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Did you get the screens and CPU-Z of my AMD Athlon II x3, what do you think? Has anyone ever tried to unlock a rana? i am finding this quite interesting.


PaperKuts, yes that is quite strange. Some Athlon II's have the L3 cache disabled and some (Propus) don't even have it. So that is kind of strange that it's showing that in CPU-Z. Looks like to me the processor has some identity issues.

Good luck


----------



## Deuces

I should probably post my stats for the rig...

running a 3.525Ghz (201x17.5...FSB doesn't really hold tight) unlocked 4 cores and needs 1.425V on my mobo to run. It's prime95 and OCCT stable at this speed, just haven't had the time to play with 3.6/3.7 Quad or beyond 3.7/3.8Ghz Dualie to make them stable.


----------



## mr_yogabear

@thInk3r

What I have tried is slowly change the timings, I change the trcd first, it boots ok, then the trp, boots ok also. but when i changed the cas latency, it wont post anymore, i need to reset cmos once again. running 1333 using 1.66v, i dont if the mod bios is the problem. i'll try to change the latency on stock settings and ill try to increase the voltage.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear*


What I have tried is slowly change the timings, I change the trcd first, it boots ok, then the trp, boots ok also. but when i changed the cas latency, it wont post anymore, i need to reset cmos once again. running 1333 using 1.66v, i dont if the mod bios is the problem. i'll try to change the latency on stock settings and ill try to increase the voltage.


Mr_yogabear, what is the model number listed on the heatsinks? Are you running the memory in unganged or ganged mode?

Good luck


----------



## Kylton

Hey think3r, I did that retest with memtest that you were curious about, 19 hours straight, no errors, 8 hours with test #5 then test #8 the rest of the time. That was with the memory at 1600mhz, 1.7v, and sub-timings on auto and cpu at 3.7ghz.

With memtest showing no errors I'm now going to reinstall the os and see if that helps. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## thlnk3r

Kylton, thank you for running those tests. I think it's safe to say your memory is definitely not the culprit. I was just a little worried since you weren't able to run any stability testing within Windows at stock settings. Hopefully the reinstall resolves this.

Good luck


----------



## Richard75

Thank you for the advice on using msconfig to control the number of active cores. I got that working fine with 2, 3 and 4 cores. Unfortunately I still don't have stability with 3 or 4 cores. I have raised the VCore to 1.38v and still no joy. I am reluctant to take the voltage any higher with the stock cooler. What's the maximum VCore I should be using with a stock cooler?

On a related matter, the changing of cores has is casing my Microsoft XP OS to inform me that I have made major changes to my configuration and is asking me to re-authenticate my OS within 3 days. If I keep re-authenticating as I experiment am I eventually going to fail authentication and be stuck with an unusable OS? Sorry if this is a little off topic but it does maybe affect my unlocking experiments!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richard75*


Thank you for the advice on using msconfig to control the number of active cores. I got that working fine with 2, 3 and 4 cores. Unfortunately I still don't have stability with 3 or 4 cores. I have raised the VCore to 1.38v and still no joy. I am reluctant to take the voltage any higher with the stock cooler. What's the maximum VCore I should be using with a stock cooler?


Richard75, those cores could possibly be faulty. Remember nothing is guaranteed when unlocking the disabled cores. With 1.38volts what were your temperatures like during full load testing? The maximum Vcore should be determined by your full load temps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richard75*


If I keep re-authenticating as I experiment am I eventually going to fail authentication and be stuck with an unusable OS?


No you won't be stuck with a unusable OS. Microsoft activation via telephone should be able to assist you if you do run into any issues with authentication. Worst case scenario you'll have to call them to activate the product key.

Good luck


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richard75* 
Thank you for the advice on using msconfig to control the number of active cores. I got that working fine with 2, 3 and 4 cores. Unfortunately I still don't have stability with 3 or 4 cores. I have raised the VCore to 1.38v and still no joy. I am reluctant to take the voltage any higher with the stock cooler. What's the maximum VCore I should be using with a stock cooler?

On a related matter, the changing of cores has is casing my Microsoft XP OS to inform me that I have made major changes to my configuration and is asking me to re-authenticate my OS within 3 days. If I keep re-authenticating as I experiment am I eventually going to fail authentication and be stuck with an unusable OS? Sorry if this is a little off topic but it does maybe affect my unlocking experiments!


Richard,

going the msconfig route only disables the cores in windows. your PC is in fact booting with all four enabled if NCC is enabled, but one is disabled before windows loads. In turn, if it's unstable with four cores, it will not change because you turn off one in msconfig. hope that makes sense.


----------



## mr_yogabear

@richard75
whats the batch number of you 550?


----------



## mr_yogabear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Mr_yogabear, what is the model number listed on the heatsinks? Are you running the memory in unganged or ganged mode?

Good luck

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=185&c1=1&c2=3 this is the ram im using..

here's my rig.


----------



## JMT668

nice!


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Here's my validation

Stable after 5 hours of stressprime










Finally updated you. Sorry I've been really busy with class the past week.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Here's the entry for my unlocked Phenom II 550BE.

Clock Speed: 3750MHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 15
Vcore: 1.475v
RAM Speed: 833MHz
NB Speed: 2000MHz
HT Link: 2000MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128M v5.3 BIOS 78DEA113 
Cooling Method: Tuniq Tower 120


It was 3 hours OCCT stable with all the settings above.


I added you to the list as well.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


Clock speed 4.0ghz
FSB x Multi 200 x 20
Vcore 1.488
RAM speed 401 mhz
NB Speed 2000 mhz
HT Link 2022 mhz
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Cooling method Dark Knight
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709823


Added you to the list too.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Managed to get a stable OC @ 3.5GHz per core, 55Â°C at full load.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=713378


Added you to the list.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracos9000*


http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...000/cpuz-1.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...00/cpuz2-1.jpg

here are the screen shots.


You're now on the list too.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Got a new board today to replace my old Nvidia chipset M2N68 mobo.

Bought the Asus M4A785D-M PRO for Â£55







It can do 1200Mhz + RAM.


Updated you as well RawZ


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Added you to the list.


Thank you VNV!


----------



## vnv727

You're welcome. I had been slacking off on upkeep lol.


----------



## knocker

Going back a few pages, although I can unlock the 4 cores on my 550 it is not fully stable (runs normally in windows but locks on the odd web page) I have tried to unlock to 3 cores using the instructions from Bagpuss but I always get 4 cores unlocked is there somthing else I need to do as 3 cores may be stable? I have reset the CMOS each time.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_yogabear*


http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=185&c1=1&c2=3 this is the ram im using..


Mr_yogabear, if you are no longer able to run that set at 8-8-8-24 with 1.65volts then I would advise returning the memory. What is interesting though is Memtest86+ isn't picking up any errors so it's hard to determine whether or not the memory is actually failing or has failed. If you can't run at the advertised timings then I vote returning the set. Have you tried each individual stick of memory? Do you have a completely different brand of memory that you could test with just to make sure this issue isn't motherboard related? Have you tried the different modes (ganged/unganged)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


Going back a few pages, although I can unlock the 4 cores on my 550 it is not fully stable (runs normally in windows but locks on the odd web page) I have tried to unlock to 3 cores using the instructions from Bagpuss but I always get 4 cores unlocked is there somthing else I need to do as 3 cores may be stable? I have reset the CMOS each time.


Knocker, how much cpu voltage did you run after you unlocked the two other cores? In regards to running just (3) cores, I do remember Bagpuss saying to make sure you completely cleared the cmos before making changes in the bios. Did you try that?

Good luck


----------



## firetrap

Hi guys, i'am new at here, i had completed my desktop, and i have a 550 BE with 4 cores unlocked (AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition B50) i had try making some OC but i'am carefully because with the 4 cores unlock i can't see my temp! the diodo sensor stops reading temp, i've read thats appens, but now how i can make oc if i'am not reading any temp?

sorry for my bad english, i'am from portugal.

thanks in advance


----------



## Miked270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firetrap*


Hi guys, i'am new at here, i had completed my desktop, and i have a 550 BE with 4 cores unlocked (AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition B50) i had try making some OC but i'am carefully because with the 4 cores unlock i can't see my temp! the diodo sensor stops reading temp, i've read thats appens, but now how i can make oc if i'am not reading any temp?

sorry for my bad english, i'am from portugal.

thanks in advance










You can still read the cpu temp using programs like Everest, just not the core temps. While not as accurate and shows a slightly cooler temp you can still have a good idea. Usually heat will cause your cpu to fail before it will actually cause damage. As long as you just increase voltage in .025 steps and keep stress testing it using Prime95 or something similar you will be fine. I got mine to 3.7ghz unlocked w/just multiplier and using 1.425 vcore.


----------



## vnv727

Your English is fine.

You can still get CPU temps, but not core temps. You can use everest, hardware monitor, or coretemp.


----------



## HondaGuy

Have any of you guys tried to raise the NBvolts to +200 before you unlock it with auto ACC and Hybrid mode..Sometimes the ones that dont unlock need more volts because the core or IMC may be weak...

Also if the Chip dosnt clock high with just two cores , its an indication that it may be hard to tweak when unlocking 4cores...

Giving it higher NB/cpu volts will usually help if it fails to boot into windows( X4core ) stock clocks. As for why , Sometime it could actually be a faulty chip.

Take your time and tweak few things at once when trying to unlock it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Have any of you guys tried to raise the NBvolts to +200 before you unlock it with auto ACC and Hybrid mode..Sometimes the ones that dont unlock need more volts because the core or IMC may be weak...


HondaGuy, excellent point. I typically recommend increasing cpu volts but have not with cpu-nb volts. I will definitely keep that in mind (especially if I have plans to pick up a 550)


----------



## firetrap

Ok guys i had raised mine with stock cooler up to 3.6ghz and 1.40 CPUV, and in everest i see my temp in AUX, and in speedFan it's temp? it this the right place to look for the temp or i should look for the MB temp. my core0/core1/core3/= 0C. in full my AUX temp go to a max 56C


----------



## raisethe3

You should, because I've been trying to get one. Especially in this state of economy we're in. Its tough, I am also trying to upgrade my case for ventilation and my memory sticks too. Damn...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, excellent point. I typically recommend increasing cpu volts but have not with cpu-nb volts. I will definitely keep that in mind *(especially if I have plans to pick up a 550)*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firetrap* 
Ok guys i had raised mine with stock cooler up to 3.6ghz and 1.40 CPUV, and in everest i see my temp in AUX, and in speedFan it's temp? it this the right place to look for the temp or i should look for the MB temp. my core0/core1/core3/= 0C. in full my AUX temp go to a max 56C

Firetrap, can you include a screen shot of both Everest and Speedfan? 56C sounds about right...is this during full load testing?

Good luck


----------



## firetrap

It was been in full, but when i'am had made an stress test for 1h he goes down, maybe overheating, afterall its the stock cooler, i will buy a Noctua to fresh up







here e goes the print from the everest, cpuz and speedfan. i had put it at 3.4Ghz for now.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firetrap* 
It was been in full, but when i'am had made an stress test for 1h he goes down, maybe overheating, afterall its the stock cooler, i will buy a Noctua to fresh up







here e goes the print from the everest, cpuz and speedfan. i had put it at 3.4Ghz for now.

Firetrap, it looks like "Temp1" from SpeedFan and "Aux" from Everest is the cpu temperature. Perhaps someone else can share their thoughts as well. From what I understand that temperature reading is being read at the IHS level so it's going to be a little bit lower than the core temperatures.

Good luck


----------



## firetrap

that was what i had presume, in your opinion how much " a bit lower than core temp"?? 1Celsium 2C? just to accurate maximum possible.









by the way thanks for the concern


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firetrap*


that was what i had presume, in your opinion how much " a bit lower than core temp"?? 1Celsium 2C? just to accurate maximum possible.


Firetrap, good question. I don't have that much experience with the 550BE to give you an accurate answer but from past posts that I have read it's some where in the 3-5C difference.

Hope that helps


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Firetrap, good question. I don't have that much experience with the 550BE to give you an accurate answer but from past posts that I have read it's some where in the 3-5C difference.

Hope that helps











Hey are we talking about over all temps because when you unlock it screws up the readin of each core? I think the AUX temp or in my HWMonitor it's TMPIN0 which is a bit cooler that the cores them selves probably by a few Â°C average.

This thread is gettin sooo long am starting to loose track lol!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Hey are we talking about over all temps because when you unlock it screws up the readin of each core? I think the AUX temp or in my HWMonitor it's TMPIN0 which is a bit cooler that the cores them selves probably by a few Â°C average.


PaperKuts, could share with us your temperatures so we can compare? Screen shots would be most appreciated


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


PaperKuts, could share with us your temperatures so we can compare? Screen shots would be most appreciated










Kl i will do that jus now


----------



## paperKuts

Here you go, rig has been on all day (since 11:30am GMT) so 12 hours roughly and pretty much at a constant 30% CPU load.


----------



## thlnk3r

PaperKuts, so looks like 46C for TMPIN0. When you have time could you enable the two cores so we can compare the touches. Make sure FAH is running as well









Thanks buddy


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
PaperKuts, so looks like 46C for TMPIN0. When you have time could you enable the two cores so we can compare the touches. Make sure FAH is running as well









Thanks buddy

No worries, glad to help out


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
No worries, glad to help out









PaperKuts, so it's about a 7C difference and that is with stock cooling. There you go Firetrap









I suppose though when the other two cores are unlocked, temperatures may be slightly higher due to the increase in cpu voltage and higher tdp.

Thanks again for the screen shots!


----------



## paperKuts

No worries think3r, I have been looking into the specs of a B50 and can't find anything, does it have another model number I.E. 940? If so it uses more power, abour 140W where as the dual core only uses 80W so that probably means that it will generate heat, its hard to read on HWmonitor i think you get a better reading on AMD overdrive but mine has stopped working :S there is maybe a 4Â°C diff between dual and quad.


----------



## Loserdave

Just built my first AM3 system ,, upgrading from a 939 4000+ 2.4ghz single core 
on A8N32-SLI deluxe motherboard.< Very Hot running Board









Upgraded to the 550 3.1 (x4 B50) on an ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO <Very cool running board!
Idling at 28c








AND WOW WAS I NOT DISAPPOINTED!








I just unlocked all 4 cores ,, works great! Stable
haven't tried to overclock it yet.
Amazing deal on the price.
Idles at 38-39c even with my crappy cooler


----------



## firetrap

ok ppl, thanks for all







, for the next week i will go buy a big cooler i'am thinking in the noctua have good references, and i will gone take the quad core to her max performance with aircooling, for reference, the max Ghz with stock i had been stable was 3492Ghz with 1.40 core voltage.

thanks for the help


----------



## BlackArmada

I purchased be 550 love it.. its great i over clocked it at 3.6 not trying to over do it with the stock cooler.But I cant get the other cores unlocked.Are all the BE 550 can be unlocked.I have a gigabyte MS790X-UD4P.aNYBODY Anybody has directions I tried but the system wont boot up.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


No worries think3r, I have been looking into the specs of a B50 and can't find anything, does it have another model number I.E. 940? If so it uses more power, abour 140W where as the dual core only uses 80W so that probably means that it will generate heat


PaperKuts, whenever the other cores are unlocked, the "B50" name is probably just a mislabel in CPU-Z. That or the cpu doesn't know how to advertise it's name so it throws up some default name (just a though). Since the 550BE is technically a "Deneb" core, I'm guessing the TDP is the same as a standard quad-core (125 watt). All though the new 945 has a 95w tdp but I doubt the 550BE has any relation...of course you never know though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loserdave*


AND WOW WAS I NOT DISAPPOINTED!








I just unlocked all 4 cores ,, works great! Stable
[/IMG]


Loserdave, congrats! Sounds like you made the right choice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackArmada*


But I cant get the other cores unlocked.Are all the BE 550 can be unlocked.I have a gigabyte MS790X-UD4P. Anybody has directions I tried but the system wont boot up.


BlackArmada, have you tried supplying more voltage to the processor? Try 1.4 volts. Are you getting a POST screen or just a blank screen? What stepping is your 550BE? Here is a list of successful 550BE unlocks with the steppings associated with them: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...41&postcount=1.

Your 550BE also may not be able to unlock so that is something to consider. Hopefully we can steer you in the right direction.

Good luck


----------



## Brutuz

Can I be put into this now? I finally got CPUz to validate my CPU properly...

Clock speed: 3616Mhz
FSB x Multi: 200x18
Vcore: 1.5v
RAM speed: 800Mhz
NB speed: 2Ghz (Isn't even stable at 2.2Ghz, for some reason)
HT Link: 2Ghz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method: TRUE with 38mm fan
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=731432


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Can I be put into this now? I finally got CPUz to validate my CPU properly...

Clock speed: 3616Mhz
FSB x Multi: 200x18
Vcore: 1.5v
RAM speed: 800Mhz
NB speed: 2Ghz (Isn't even stable at 2.2Ghz, for some reason)
HT Link: 2Ghz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling method: TRUE with 38mm fan
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=731432



I have same issue when changing the NB or HT normally wont POST and if it gets into win7 it will BSoD as soon as prime95 starts, thats even if I up the voltages :S


----------



## Brutuz

It's weird, eh? Mine is stable through Folding 24/7, prime95 24 hours, LinX 12 hours, etc, but just randomly BSODs when I have it even at 2050Mhz.


----------



## Axxess+

I just want to do a light overclock. Can I push my CPU to 3.6 without chaging the vcore, or having to change my RAM timings, and will it make a big difference in temps with the default cooler ?
Currently idling at 31C, loading Prime95 at 43C max.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


I just want to do a light overclock. Can I push my CPU to 3.6 without chaging the vcore, or having to change my RAM timings, and will it make a big difference in temps with the default cooler ?
Currently idling at 31C, loading Prime95 at 43C max.


One thing is for sure, when you raise the vcore the CPU temp will also go up.

How far you can push the CPU and ram depends on the parts, but I haven't seen too many claim a 3.6GHz at default vcore on the X2-550, also some boards will run the CPU vcore higher then others, there are lots of variables that are in play, all in all you'll just have to slowly raise the clocks and test the system for stability to find the sweet spot and what you are comfortable with.

I wouldn't recommend using the stock cooler when OCing, unless maybe your PC is in a very cool room.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


One thing is for sure, when you raise the vcore the CPU temp will also go up.

How far you can push the CPU and ram depends on the parts, but I haven't seen too many claim a 3.6GHz at default vcore on the X2-550, also some boards will run the CPU vcore higher then others, there are lots of variables that are in play, all in all you'll just have to slowly raise the clocks and test the system for stability to find the sweet spot and what you are comfortable with.

I wouldn't recommend using the stock cooler when OCing, unless maybe your PC is in a very cool room.


Alright. I'll wait for a new cooler and my fan controller to OC. Thanks !


----------



## BlackArmada

I just a blank screen it powers on and nothing happens.The fan on the processor sound wieird.Thanks the only thing it does


----------



## Andr3az

Does anyone have 3dmar06 CPU score to show with 2 and 4 cores for comparison?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*


Does anyone have 3dmar06 CPU score to show with 2 and 4 cores for comparison?


3Dmark06 isn't multithreaded well, it won't show much improvement iirc.

Besides, why test fake games when you can test real ones?


----------



## Kylton

I've finished reinstalling the os, gave prime95 a try, lasted a couple hours then BSOD one time, froze another. Decided to try everything at stock; cpu, memory, fsb, volts, etc. to see if anything would work. It was prime95 stable for 21+ hours so at stock I think I'm good, so now the question is what is making the system unstable with oc'ing now when before I was at least able to get a stable cpu oc?

With my limited knowledge I'm leaning toward this being a temp problem. At stock the cpu temp maxed at 46c but at 3.7ghz it was 57c max several times before getting the BSOD. I know I ran stable at 3.7ghz once, but perhaps something changed a bit after that test; room temp, airflow, etc. Of course if anyone has a better idea I'd be grateful for the help?

On a side note I've read over several of the past posts about the motherboard cpu temp compared to the core temps and maybe I'm misreading the posts but it seems people are saying the core temps are higher than the mobo cpu temp by a few degrees, though for me I found that the mobo cpu temp was about 9c higher than the core temps (at 2 cores of course). Am I wrong or does it just vary by motherboard manufacturer?

Thanks again for any help


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
I have same issue when changing the NB or HT normally wont POST and if it gets into win7 it will BSoD as soon as prime95 starts, thats even if I up the voltages :S

PaperKuts, did you try giving your NB and HT some voltage after making those changes? Typically I see about a +.200 increase in voltage with a NB Frequency over 2400Mhz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Alright. I'll wait for a new cooler and my fan controller to OC. Thanks !

Axxess+, you cold however still overclock on stock voltage to see how far it could go. On stock voltage you may see 3.5-3.6Ghz. All though nothing is guaranteed. The best way to find out is to just test









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackArmada* 
I just a blank screen it powers on and nothing happens.The fan on the processor sound wieird.Thanks the only thing it does

BlackArmada, are you referring to unlocking the "disabled" cores on your 550BE? Did you try giving the processor some more voltage before attempting the unlock? Give her 1.4volts to see if that helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
On a side note I've read over several of the past posts about the motherboard cpu temp compared to the core temps and maybe I'm misreading the posts but it seems people are saying the core temps are higher than the mobo cpu temp by a few degrees, though for me I found that the mobo cpu temp was about 9c higher than the core temps (at 2 cores of course). Am I wrong or does it just vary by motherboard manufacturer?

Kylton, what was your motherboard chipset temperatures during your 3.7Ghz OC (load)? Unless you're overclocking the HT Clock speed I can't imagine the motherboard chipset getting too hot. I'm assuming the temperature ranges depending on the type of cooler each manufacturer uses.

Your cpu temperature (57C) is a bit high but not dangerously high. Start your OC all over again and work in small increments. Maybe that will help localize the problem. Do you have a box fan that you could temporarily use to cool the inside of your case? That should bring the temperatures down. Re-test with that to see if it goes longer. Perhaps that will help rule out high temperatures being the problem.

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


PaperKuts, did you try giving your NB and HT some voltage after making those changes? Typically I see about a +.200 increase in voltage with a NB Frequency over 2400Mhz.


yea tried upping voltages, but i dont wanna push up my volts too much under stock coolin, think am pusing it hard as I can atm :S


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
Does anyone have 3dmar06 CPU score to show with 2 and 4 cores for comparison?

All @ 3.6Ghz running as a dual,triple and quad core....

X2 = 3082
X3 = 4312
X4 = 5092


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*


All @ 3.6Ghz running as a dual,triple and quad core....

X2 = 3082
X3 = 4312
X4 = 5092


Yey thanks, this is exactly that I needed








+rep


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


yea tried upping voltages, but i dont wanna push up my volts too much under stock coolin, think am pusing it hard as I can atm :S


PaperKuts, did you have plans to pick up a aftermarket cooler? Do you have a budget range? Let us know and maybe we can provide some helpful suggestions.

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
PaperKuts, did you have plans to pick up a aftermarket cooler? Do you have a budget range? Let us know and maybe we can provide some helpful suggestions.

Good luck

Hey think3r, thanks yea I dont have much of a budget really, gonna get a new case and a 5870 also, I have been thinkin about the Scythe Mugen 2 or the titan fenrir and also lookin at the Tuniq Tower 120, but I have already been doin a bit or research on this, payday this week so deff gettin fans, cooler and new case, so suggestions welcome







already settled on the case tho lol


----------



## Brutuz

Get the S1283.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Get the S1283.


Brutuz, great suggestion. I hear A LOT of good things about the Xigmatek S1283.

Paperkuts, here are a couple of reviews of this cooler if you are thinking about it. Hopefully that helps.

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2233
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=0

Good luck buddy


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

paperkuts: I had that cooler and it was great (Xigmatek s1283).... cheap too.... just have to use enough tim to fill in the gaps around the heatpipes (like any heatpipe cooler i suspect). What case are you getting?


----------



## rchads89

Any idea if a 550 would unlock to a quad core and even work on a Abit AX78?

Cheers guys


----------



## Betucha

My friend and I just bought new computers from newegg. With the following specs (each)

AMD Phenom II 550 BE 3.1ghz (cooler master hyper 212 for heatsink) 
4 DDR3 1333 Crucial RAM 
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4870 
Rosewill PSU 600w 
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P

We put them together, installed Windows 7 Ultimate and everything was fine so we proceed to unlock.We updated the BIOS (the one suggested here

  
 YouTube - Phenom II x2 550 B.E. unlocking cores to make Quad Core  



 
 ) change the settings in the BIOS (Auto, hybrid) and reboot. We both succesfully unlocked the other 2 cores, we checked the temperatures and everything was smooth, so we proceed to overclock. We follow the previously posted video, in order to reach a 3.7 OC. We reboot and everything seemed OK. But a few mins later, my computer froze. I thought it was a random freeze so i restarted and keep using it. Then again froze. It randomly freezes, doesnt matter if im intensily using it or not. And then my friends computer started to freeze too.

So obviously we thought it was because of the 4 cores unlocked and the OC, but we returned the phenom processor to stock settings (3.1ghz dual core), and it kept freezing randomly "_"

And i dont have any idea of whats happening. Whats most likely happening? Windows 7 ? defective RAM ? or what

Thanks in advance guys, im really sad.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

try increasing the voltage a tad on the chip


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Any idea if a 550 would unlock to a quad core and even work on a Abit AX78?


Rchads89, the Abit AX78 has the SB600 chipset and from what I understand the feature (ACC) required to unlock the 550BE is only on motherboards with the SB750 chipset and some newer Nvidia boards (NCC).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betucha*


So obviously we thought it was because of the 4 cores unlocked and the OC, but we returned the phenom processor to stock settings (3.1ghz dual core), and it kept freezing randomly


Betucha, clear the CMOS and then restore as much as can to stock...meaning anything that is AUTO set it manually. Perhaps you guys missed something and it's still running with all four cores unlocked. To rule out the memory I recommend running a diagnostic with Memtet86+. Run tests 5 and 8 each for about 15 - 20 minutes. If that passes then proceed to running a normal Prime 95/OCCT stability test. Run the stress test at stock settings. Did you guys adjust any of the voltages after unlocking the disabled cores?

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Betucha, clear the CMOS and then restore as much as can to stock...meaning anything that is AUTO set it manually. Perhaps you guys missed something and it's still running with all four cores unlocked. To rule out the memory I recommend running a diagnostic with Memtet86+. Run tests 5 and 8 each for about 15 - 20 minutes. If that passes then proceed to running a normal Prime 95/OCCT stability test. Run the stress test at stock settings. Did you guys adjust any of the voltages after unlocking the disabled cores?

Good luck


Yea setting the bios back dont always set the CPU back to the 550 if I wanna put it back I have to clear CMOS everytime, might be the same for you, thats if you aint tried clearing the CMOS with the jumper on the mobo yet?


----------



## samura

hi guys i need some help.Today i bought phenom 2 x2 550 with MA790XT-UD4P AM3 AMD 790X + SB750 mainbord and my cpu code is:0925DPAW can ı use 4 cores with this cpu?

edit:sorry for my english.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samura*


hi guys i need some help.Today i bought phenom 2 x2 550 with MA790XT-UD4P AM3 AMD 790X + SB750 mainbord and my cpu code is:0925DPAW can ı use 4 cores with this cpu?


Samura, welcome to Overclock.net









Really there is no way of knowing if your 550 will unlock and be stable. The best way to find out is to enable the appropriate options and start testing









This link will take you to the Phenom II Unlocking Guide. Let us know if you have more questions: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


----------



## samura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Samura, welcome to Overclock.net









Really there is no way of knowing if your 550 will unlock and be stable. The best way to find out is to enable the appropriate options and start testing









This link will take you to the Phenom II Unlocking Guide. Let us know if you have more questions: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


thank you for answer..


----------



## Betucha

thInk3r

Thanks for the reply. Yes, we adjusted the voltage to 1.425 (+0.100). And about the CMOS and Jumpers, I dont know what those are or how to clear/reset the CMOS D:

Thanks for ur time


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betucha*


Thanks for the reply. Yes, we adjusted the voltage to 1.425 (+0.100). And about the CMOS and Jumpers, I dont know what those are or how to clear/reset the CMOS D:


Betucha, you can simply remove the CMOS battery from the motherboard and then reinsert it. The battery should be labeled "CR2032". If you can locate the clear cmos jumper then try that first. Refer to user manual for proper location. Usually it's labeled on the motherboard as "JBAT1".

Good luck


----------



## Betucha

OK thInk3r, I removed the battery, set the BIOS to default







.. im burning the ISO of the memtest86 right now. Oh, btw.. im using Windows 7 x64.. memtest86 have no problems with that ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Betucha* 
Oh, btw.. im using Windows 7 x64.. memtest86 have no problems with that ?

Betucha, memtest86+ is ran outside of the operating system so that should not matter. Set your first boot device to your optical drive. It should boot the diagnostic tool right up. Hit the (c) button for configuration and run tests 5 and 8. Each test is ran individually.

Good luck


----------



## Betucha

hey thInk3r, first of all thanks so much for the help. I ran the memtest86, plugged in 1 ram at the time, running test 5 and 8 on each (test 5 ran like 11 passes (20mins), and test 8 ran 1 (20 mins)) and there was no errors :/. Could it be the ram timing/voltage regarding the BIOS ? also, a friend of mine told me that he had the same issue a while back and he just updated his BIOS. Should I try that ?

btw i also get a msge saying "AMD Data change...Update new data to DMI"

Thanks!


----------



## Betucha

for the record.. everytime I try to unRAR Crysis Warhead.. my computer freezes 100% of time times. Dunno if this is important of what hahahha








thanks!


----------



## Brutuz

You need to do it longer than that, a few hours at least.


----------



## mitchellvii

Hi all,

Here's my Rig:

Asus M3A78-T MB 790 GX
Phenom II 550 BE at 3.8 @ 1.45v (19 x 200)
HTT at 2400 Mhz at 1.2 v
CPU-NB at 2600 Mhz @ 1.3 v
PCIe at 100 Mhz
Ram at DDR2 800, stock timings @ 2.1 v
ATI 4890 GPU

Passmark CPU Mark - *2663*
Passmark Memory Mark - *968*

Haven't done any hard core stress testing. just use it all day smooth as butter for desktop apps. When I game, I downclock to 3.6 cause I hate BSOD'ing right in middle of good game.

Let me know if these don't suck.

P.S., On air, this thing rarely gets above 41c. As I am typing this, it is running at 31.8c.

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellvii

Oh yeah, I read somewhere you can unlock the extra cores with my MB with some mod BIOS, but I don't know where to get it. Anyone know?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Oh yeah, I read somewhere you can unlock the extra cores with my MB with some mod BIOS, but I don't know where to get it. Anyone know?

User here claims BIOS 1403 from Asus.


----------



## mitchellvii

Wow, thanks dude!

I just downloaded 1403, flashed that bad boy, did the settings and I'm runnin 4 friggin cores for $100!

BTW, I noticed the difference immediately, even not overclocked my desktop loaded like INSTANTLY. cOOLNESS.


----------



## mitchellvii

I set ACC to auto and turned on unleashing. I am assuming that was best way.


----------



## Betucha

Keep monitoring the temperatures and it stability







mitchellvii goodluck man

Going back to my freezing, it havent freeze today, dunno if it self stabilized or with the CMOS is fine or whatever. IT freezes EVERYTIME I try to extrar Crysis Warhead THO! i wanna play! any clues ?


----------



## mitchellvii

Betucha,

Thanks. Just overclocked it and was able to get nice and stable all the way back up to 3.7 with 2.6 on the CPU-NB. So I am guessing my locked cores weren't the defective ones - nice









As far as temps, I was running in the very low 40's max before so I doubt this will get much worse. It is nice to see my entire desktop, gadgets and all, just load instantaneously like that.

What program can I use to show my cpu temps since amd overdrive is broken.


----------



## mitchellvii

Oh my frickin ...

Don't mean to sound like a giddy child on Christmas morning but my computer is sooo fast now. Just quick. I can't believe I paid only $100 for this level of performance.

One thing - I noticed that my Passmark CPU score didn't go up at all - is it because it is not seeing the extra cores? Same with the AMD Overdrive benchmark - no change. I was expecting big pop.


----------



## mitchellvii

Yep, no improvement in sythetic benchies at all, but who cares, computer is definitely faster.


----------



## Betucha

ahhaha








whats ur voltage ? 1.425 ?


----------



## mitchellvii

Voltage is as follows:

CPU - 1.45
CPU-NB - 1.3
HTT - 1.2

It's not running hot and seems to be ok. Only think I lost by going to 4 from 2 was .1 on the CPU. I win't miss it


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
You need to do it longer than that, a few hours at least.

Brutuz, generally an hour is sufficient. A couple of hours is quite a bit in my opinion. To be honest if his memory is faulty it's going to show in memtest86 probably almost instantly. The quicktec memory diagnostic that comes from uxd usually detects faults within seconds...I seem to have better luck with that app.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Betucha* 
for the record.. everytime I try to unRAR Crysis Warhead.. my computer freezes 100% of time times. Dunno if this is important of what

Betucha, have you had a chance to run Prime95/OCCT to see if it passes any stress testing? I'm very curious to know if it locks up during that testing. Did you make sure you manually enter in your bios settings (ie. memory sub-timings, voltages, multipliers ect ect)?

Good luck


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brutuz, generally an hour is sufficient. A couple of hours is quite a bit in my opinion. To be honest if his memory is faulty it's going to show in memtest86 probably almost instantly. The quicktec memory diagnostic that comes from uxd usually detects faults within seconds...I seem to have better luck with that app.


True.. Guess I'm just paranoid, my RAM would probably be stable at 1066Mhz, but it doesn't get past 4 hours memtest86+ so I don't use it at that speed.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


my RAM would probably be stable at 1066Mhz, but it doesn't get past 4 hours memtest86+ so I don't use it at that speed.


Brutuz, that could possibly be due to the DIMMs overheating


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brutuz, that could possibly be due to the DIMMs overheating










Even when I chucked an XTC cooler on them?


----------



## mitchellvii

Did I mention I LOVE my *Phenom II X4 500 BE*? Lol.

BTW, I can't seem to find anything that will measure my CPU temps now. Overdrive says -261 degrees (I wish) and everything else I've tried just says 0.

Any ideas?


----------



## JMT668

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Did I mention I LOVE my *Phenom II X4 500 BE*? Lol.

BTW, I can't seem to find anything that will measure my CPU temps now. Overdrive says -261 degrees (I wish) and everything else I've tried just says 0.

Any ideas?

eh its a 550BE not a 500 lol. have you tried PC Wizard?


----------



## mitchellvii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


eh its a 550BE not a 500 lol. have you tried PC Wizard?


It's actually a B50 now, whatever that is.

Anyway, no I haven't tried that but I will, thanks


----------



## mitchellvii

Nope, PC Wizard doesn't show them either. May not be possible. But it ran so cool before, I'm really not concerned too much.


----------



## paperKuts

So all last night I can run the OC, fine in Resi 5 and Shift for hours and even ram Prime a few times, now I get up and turn on my PC this afternoon it BSoD at windows logo, put back to old setting and boots fine, it's my NB speeds but why would it run stable once then start being unstable??? :S


----------



## kurt1288

Kinda thinking about tackling my oc problem. I had it on the settings that I'm listed as having on the first page of this thread. For some reason, while playing games I would get a BSOD with it saying something about my video card. At first I thought it was the video card oc or drivers, but nothing worked until I removed the CPU overclock. Now, without that overclock, my computer has been running fine for weeks. Any idea what might have caused the video card driver to crash (according to the BSOD) with a CPU overclock?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Yep, no improvement in sythetic benchies at all, but who cares, computer is definitely faster.

You need to run a multi-threaded benchmark that can make use of all four cores like CineBench 10, you will definitely see a difference with 2 and 4 cores in that benchmark.

As far as reading CPU Temp I use SpeedFan so I can display the temp in the system tray, there are others I've tried that gave same result.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Even when I chucked an XTC cooler on them?

Brutuz, wow then I am not sure. Your particular issue is the first I have heard of. Locking up after a few hours in memtest86 isn't normal. If there are errors detected usually it'll display them in red I believe. However I've experienced a few lockups in memtest when my memory wasn't stable but that happened within seconds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
So all last night I can run the OC, fine in Resi 5 and Shift for hours and even ram Prime a few times, now I get up and turn on my PC this afternoon it BSoD at windows logo, put back to old setting and boots fine, it's my NB speeds but why would it run stable once then start being unstable?

PaperKuts, how long did you run Prime 95? Try giving the cpu a bump in voltage. It seems pretty low where it's at right now (1.248volts) especially for a quad-core. Just to clarify are you running DDR2-800 memory?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Any idea what might have caused the video card driver to crash (according to the BSOD) with a CPU overclock?

Kurt1288, an unstable overclock can display all kinds of errors especially while playing a game. Did you make sure to perform stability testing after making changes in your bios? Go ahead and make the appropriate changes again in your bios and post up some cpu-z screen shots. Hopefully we can point you in the right direction.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Sorry for the double post. In regards to temperature readings, we posted a few pages back about the differences. The core temps for the dual-core were a few C lower than the "cpu temp" reading. I'm assuming once the other cores are unlocked the TDP goes up which also probably makes the core temps go up so using the "cpu temp" sensor to gauge is probably the right thing to do. The core temps are probably right below it.


----------



## mitchellvii

I've found that for the 550, a CPU-NB of greater than 2.6 is very unstable, even though I have seen online that 2.8 is recommended. Also 1.3 v seems stable for me. YMMV.


----------



## mitchellvii

Also, I always downclock like .2 from my stable desktop OC when I game. I figure why push it and BSOD right at the good part? What works fine on desktop can be problematic when gaming, in my experience anyway.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
I've found that for the 550, a CPU-NB of greater than 2.6 is very unstable, even though I have seen online that 2.8 is recommended. Also 1.3 v seems stable for me. YMMV.

Mitchellvii, true 2600Mhz is pretty high. At that speed quite a bit of CPU-NB voltage is required. If you have a "golden chip" then you may have better luck at higher speeds but very rarely have I seen it. HondaGuy is one of the fortunate to have such a processor. I think he's hovering around 2700Mhz. A high NB Frequency with tighter sub-timings seems to be very rewarding from what I hear.


----------



## mitchellvii

Thanks for the heads up on the various cpu temp programs. Seems none of them even recognize the existence of my cpu







. It's just not listed. No worries. Unless I get crashy won't concern myself.

Hey, BTW, I have a perfectly good 6000+ I need to get rid of. Any ideas on the best place to do that?


----------



## mitchellvii

Well I'm at 2600 on my CPU-NB at 1.3 v and it seems just fine. Tried some higher volts and didn't notice benches improving.

I do have a question though. I have NO IDEA what to set my HTT speed at or the voltage on that. Right now I have it at 2.2 with 1.2 volts. Have no idea if that is a good or bad thing. Any input on that would be greatly apprecaited.

P.S., One thing I have noticed. When I had only 2 cores, I was getting A LOT of HD thrashing - now with 4 cores none at all, which is welcome.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Thanks for the heads up on the various cpu temp programs. Seems none of them even recognize the existence of my cpu







. It's just not listed. No worries. Unless I get crashy won't concern myself.

Hey, BTW, I have a perfectly good 6000+ I need to get rid of. Any ideas on the best place to do that?

Mitchellvii, for the B50 (unlocked 550BE) it's completely normal for the temperatures not to sure up so I wouldn't worry about it. The "cpu temp" does show up. I'm thinking the core temps are about 2-4C less.

In regards to your 6000+, I'd recommend checking out the For Sale section but unfortunately you do not have 35 reps to post in there. My only other suggestion would be Ebay









Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


I do have a question though. I have NO IDEA what to set my HTT speed at or the voltage on that. Right now I have it at 2.2 with 1.2 volts. Have no idea if that is a good or bad thing. Any input on that would be greatly apprecaited.


Mitchellvii, I've seen a few users here recommend keeping the HTT (HT Link speed) at it's stock value. I believe HondaGuy saw a very negligible performance difference when the Hypertransport speed was overclocked. Play with the NB Frequency more if you can. Try to also tighten up those sub-timings and see how it goes.

Good luck


----------



## mitchellvii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mitchellvii, I've seen a few users here recommend keeping the HTT (HT Link speed) at it's stock value. I believe HondaGuy saw a very negligible performance difference when the Hypertransport speed was overclocked. Play with the NB Frequency more if you can. Try to also tighten up those sub-timings and see how it goes.

Good luck


Thanks!

With regards to the memory timings, I really am not good at that. Here is what I am running. If you can recommend some timing I you would have my gratitude.

OCZ Vista Upgrade PCS 6400 DDR2 5-6-6 
4 gigs on two sticks

Any suggestions? I tried to google it but only confused myself. One thing I did read is that the most you can squeeze from these is 1000 so it hardly seems worth the trouble. Some others recommended a 4:5 ratio (whatever that means). My NB is running at 2.6 if that helps.

Thanks in advance!

Also, is there any use in overclocking my PCIe? I heard the improvement is negligible and you risk HDD write errors.


----------



## mitchellvii

Ok, tightened my ram timings to 5-5-5 and nothing caught fire. I may try 4-5-5 but have to do that in BIOS as it is locked in AMD Overdrive. Also, apparently this is crap ram since I am stuck at 2T. Tried 1T and instant BSOD.

So, now that my ram is tighteneing, should I try to increase its speed? How do I do that?


----------



## mitchellvii

Ok, interesting new Passmark Results.

Prior to unlocking the extra cores on my 550, my Passmark CPU Score was about 2600. I just ran it again (tried re-installing it after adding the cores) and got a score of 4802.

I was kinda surprised it jumped that much. Is that a good Passmark Score? I have no idea.


----------



## mitchellvii

Ok, reset my ram timings to AUTO. Every time I tweaked them my Passmark Memory Score would go down 150 points. Just leavin em on auto.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Any suggestions? I tried to google it but only confused myself. One thing I did read is that the most you can squeeze from these is 1000 so it hardly seems worth the trouble. Some others recommended a 4:5 ratio (whatever that means). My NB is running at 2.6 if that helps.

Also, is there any use in overclocking my PCIe? I heard the improvement is negligible and you risk HDD write errors.


Mitchellvii, what is the model number listed on the memory? A 100Mhz overclock would be a nice increase for your memory. You can either raise the divider to increase the memory frequency speed or you can adjust the HT Clock Speed (reference clock speed). Both ways will work. Keep in mind though if the frequency is too high then you may run into stability issues. I'd recommend making all of your changes in the bios and then booting into the memtest86 diagnostic tool for testing. You want to make sure your memory is running stable before booting into the OS. All of those blue screens will eventually cause issues and possibly corrupt your OS install (missing NTLDR ect) if you're not careful.

I'd recommend keeping the PCIe bus at it's stock settings. The increase in speed as you mentioned is negligible and not really worth it.

In regards to "Passmark", sorry I have never ran that benchmark so I can't really say what a good score is. Perhaps someone here that has ran the application can chime in.

Just in case you missed this guide check it out. It's a extremely helpful Phenom II guide. This may answer some of your future questions.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Ok, reset my ram timings to AUTO. Every time I tweaked them my Passmark Memory Score would go down 150 points. Just leavin em on auto.


Mitchellvii, stability issues with your memory could have caused a lower score. Make sure you test first. Give Everest's memory benchmark a try as well.

Just FYI, try not to post too many times in a short period of time. Try updating one of your posts if you can


----------



## [email protected]'D

Little overclocking tonight due to being bored

4.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738366


----------



## mitchellvii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Little overclocking tonight due to being bored

4.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738366


Nice work. Is that stable and what kind of cooling are you using? On air, anything above 3.9 is crash city for me. 3.8 is chamcey with the unlocked cores and 3.7 is solid.


----------



## [email protected]'D

stable enough for a validation, post and attempt at 4.35Ghz but then I bsod. And I'm on water.


----------



## mitchellvii

4 cores or 2?


----------



## [email protected]'D

thought you must of looked at the validation it does say







x2


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


stable enough for a validation, post and attempt at 4.35Ghz but then I bsod. And I'm on water.


[email protected]'D, have you attempted to run any stability testing?


----------



## [email protected]'D

I wasnt aiming for it to be stable was just seeing how high I could boot into windows









4.223Ghz

Highest I can get into windows with atm, but hopefully with a bit more fiddling I could probs get a little bit more

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738446


----------



## Betucha

@ thInk3r

i havent run prime95/occt, but my friend ran prime95 and it made the computer freeze. There was no errors but the freeze. I've been watching my computer, it havent freezed randomly, ive notice that it freezes only when extracting a file, copying and pasting (Gbs). I also ran crysis, everything at high and it didnt freeze.

Btw, i havent done the mem timing/voltage/speed cause i havent been able to find what are the correct settings for my Bios/computer









thanks alot!


----------



## mitchellvii

Tried running cinebench multi on my B50 and scored around 15,000 at 3.5. Anything above 3.5 BSOD'd; however, runs my desktop fine at 3.7.

Oh well, I'm keepin it at 3.7







.

UPDATE:

Ok, this is weird.

Since I unlocked the extra cores, everytime I try to play a game, the screen freezes up after about a minute and then shows some crazy refresh rate like 64 hz x 128 hz.

Huh? Anyone have any idea whats going on?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Betucha* 
i havent run prime95/occt, but my friend ran prime95 and it made the computer freeze. There was no errors but the freeze. I've been watching my computer, it havent freezed randomly, ive notice that it freezes only when extracting a file, copying and pasting (Gbs). I also ran crysis, everything at high and it didnt freeze.

Btw, i havent done the mem timing/voltage/speed cause i havent been able to find what are the correct settings for my Bios/computer









Betucha, if your buddies memtest86 diagnostic locked up during testing then either the memory is failing/faulty or he needs to make the appropriate changes in his bios (ie. sub-timings, voltage, divider ect). Not running the correct timings, voltages ect can lead to some issues. What is the model number on your memory? I'll look it up and let you know what needs to be entered in your bios. I apologize if you already mentioned this.

If you can please also add your computer specifications to your signature. This will let everyone know what type of hardware you're running. It makes troubleshooting a little easier for us: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Since I unlocked the extra cores, everytime I try to play a game, the screen freezes up after about a minute and then shows some crazy refresh rate like 64 hz x 128 hz.

Huh? Anyone have any idea whats going on?

Mitchellvii, does this particular issue only occur when the processor is overclocked? As mentioned above could you also please add in your computer specifications to your signature: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck guys


----------



## Kylton

Thanks for the advice think3r. I think I confused people when I mentioned the motherboard cpu temp, all I meant was the cpu temp that the bios reports, not the motherboard chipset









Anyway I tried using a box fan and it helped lower the temps a few degrees so I tried oc'ing the cpu again and got back up to 3.7ghz at 1.4v running stable for several hours. I decided I wanted to make sure it was really stable so I planned to let prime95 run for 24 hours, I thought I was in the clear until a BSOD around the 21 hour mark







I really think it's a temp problem. I started the test in the evening, ran overnight and next morning and the load temp was maxed at 53c (avg 49c) until the afternoon when it went up to 56c max (avg 54c) for a couple hours then the BSOD. The room temp went up in the afternoon from about 74F to 78F so even with the box fan it seems it couldn't keep it cool enough. I know 56c isn't too dangerously high but it would seem my cpu or something doesn't like it









I decided to see if I could cause the BSOD by getting the cpu up to 56c as quickly as I could so I tried running prime95 again this time with the large test, the one that says it uses the most power and heat (sorry I forget the name), and I turned the box fan off and watched the cpu temp and after about 45mins the temp was starting to stay around 55c and 57c and about 20mins later I got the BSOD.

Any ideas on what I should do? Is it a temp problem? Is it the cpu?







Sorry to be such a bother


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, I got my NB back up to 2200Mhz and all is running stable, I just ran everst for the first time ever and dont really kno if my results are good or bad so am posting them for any feed back, also included CPU-Z of my mem during the test, what do you think about my timings?










Cheers P


----------



## LegacyWeapon

First time overclocker here. I wasn't expecting too much from my 100$ CPU but I seem to have managed to get a quad core at 3.6GHz on air.

I've been trying to get 3.7 by using a 18.5 multiplier and increasing the voltage, but I couldn't seem to get it to be stable.

I feel like my system is at a higher voltage than most, any thoughts?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739595


----------



## JMT668

voltage?


----------



## LegacyWeapon

1.4625 for X4 3.6GHz (200x18)

I tried last night at 1.45 for X4 3.6GHz (200x18) but it crashed before I woke up (running prime95 Blend).

I believe I tried for a lower voltage (like 1.425) but that wouldn't even last an hour with prime95 blend test.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


I decided I wanted to make sure it was really stable so I planned to let prime95 run for 24 hours, I thought I was in the clear until a BSOD around the 21 hour mark







I really think it's a temp problem.


Kylton, I'm going to have to agree with you on that as well. It definitely sounds like a temperature issue. For Prime95, an 8 hour test would have probably been sufficient so to me it sounds like your rig is stable. How is the surface of your Scythe? Have you thought about lapping your cooler and IHS yet? The results you get from lapping are always rewarding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


I just ran everst for the first time ever and dont really kno if my results are good or bad so am posting them for any feed back, also included CPU-Z of my mem during the test, what do you think about my timings?


PaperKuts, those results look about right for DDR2-800 memory. Will your memory allow you to push the frequency a bit more?

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kylton, I'm going to have to agree with you on that as well. It definitely sounds like a temperature issue. For Prime95, an 8 hour test would have probably been sufficient so to me it sounds like your rig is stable. How is the surface of your Scythe? Have you thought about lapping your cooler and IHS yet? The results you get from lapping are always rewarding.

PaperKuts, those results look about right for DDR2-800 memory. Will your memory allow you to push the frequency a bit more?

Good luck


Um no lol can't get the MHz up jus tried and failed for the last hour, what about my timings, anything i could do to tighten them up?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Um no lol can't get the MHz up jus tried and failed for the last hour, what about my timings, anything i could do to tighten them up?


PaperKuts, since your memory calls for stock timings of 5-5-5-15 then you can go ahead and change your tRAS from 16 to 15. Try lowering each timing to 4 and test with Memtest86 (tests 5 and 8). Run a couple of loops if you can.

Good luck


----------



## ZEN2U

Join me up please.

3200Mhz, at mo just starting to OC
200X16
1.39V
1066Mhz
2000
2000
ASRock AOD790GX/128
Scythe Angle B


----------



## HondaGuy

Paperkuts: You must use another avatar......I had it first....LOL


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Paperkuts: You must use another avatar......I had it first....LOL



Dude thats freakin lame, i sat for ages tryin to decide on a good Avatar...and you got it already!! lolz







.......................Done! lol


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Dude thats freakin lame, i sat for ages tryin to decide on a good Avatar...and you got it already!! lolz







.......................Done! lol


I was just kidding,,,, hard to find a good one for sure....... I will change mine...U can use that one,,,


----------



## [email protected]'D

anyone managed to push 4.3Ghz without extreme cooling?


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


I was just kidding,,,, hard to find a good one for sure....... I will change mine...U can use that one,,,



Lol your kinda man







it's kl tho... no worries


----------



## BlackArmada

People I need help.I just built my pc and I a new to overclocking I have done a lot of research.But I have a GAma790x-ud4p motherboard.I tried several times to unlock the other cores but it didnt work.I just sticking with OC. I raised the voltage .25 and i Made my memory to 1066 and rasised the voltage also,I running it at 3.6.But i just tried the prime95 test but within a min my computer restarts.My computer has been running great no problems at all.Is something I should change or be aware of I dont want to damage anything


----------



## ZEN2U

Your board is listed as a possible unlocker, but with a F5 bios, what bios do you have?

Is your memory rated 1066? If it is rated 800, just telling the bios it is 1066 and giving it some more volts wont give you 1066 ram. If it is rated 800 switch it back to 800 in the bios. It's also a little hard to believe you are running your memory at 3.6V.

Try giving your CPU another .025V, I'm assuming you started with a standard 1.3V and you ment your first increase was .025V, bringing your total to 1.35V.

What cooling do you have?


----------



## Bobobearx

just a curious question about this phenom x2. how does it compare to my e6600 at 3.46ghz. (getting a x3 720 soon but just want to know dual core to dual core which would win)


----------



## mitchellvii

I just reduced my HTT back down to 2.0 Mhz and system seems more stable. Left CPU NB at 2.6


----------



## Betucha

ok guys







I got it to work.. I just had to set the timings and voltage manually.. im using 1.64v and timings of 7-6-6-15

i tried to unlock the other 2 cores of my phenom.. but when running prime95.. it only showed 3 cores D: dunno if this is right or may cause any issues :O.. i run compID and it says i have 4 cores :O


----------



## ZEN2U

Did you enlarge the Prime page, it should show you 4 cores then.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackArmada* 
But I have a GAma790x-ud4p motherboard.I tried several times to unlock the other cores but it didnt work.I just sticking with OC. I raised the voltage .25 and i Made my memory to 1066 and rasised the voltage also,I running it at 3.6.But i just tried the prime95 test but within a min my computer restarts.

BlackArmada, would it be possible for you to include some cpu-z screen shots of your 3.6Ghz overclock? Include the "cpu" and "memory" tab if you can. As ZEN2U mentioned you may have to make some adjustments to your memory. If you would like to try unlocking the disabled cores again, shoot for 1.4volts for the cpu. This is typically on average the amount of voltage I see other users running after they unlocked their 550 (stock clocks).

Don't forget to also add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what you're running in terms of hardware, OS ect. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Betucha* 
i tried to unlock the other 2 cores of my phenom.. but when running prime95.. it only showed 3 cores D: dunno if this is right or may cause any issues :O.. i run compID and it says i have 4 cores :O

Betucha, what does CPU-Z say? How about the "Task Manager"?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

These are all for fun I have no intention to get these clocks 100% stable. Can't wait to get some super Pi times with them though

4.3Ghzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=741532


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, jus installed my Fenrir, temps have droped to 29Â°C idle and so far 53Â°C full load in Prime95 and cores @ 3.5GHz, NB @ 2200MHz, will post pics and proof when I get home from work tonight....

PS think3r, Avatar changed lol







sorry hondaguy had to go back to T.A. lolz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
These are all for fun I have no intention to get these clocks 100% stable. Can't wait to get some super Pi times with them though

4.3Ghz

[email protected]'D, wow that is a really nice OC! Did you ever try overclocking this specific processor on air? If so how far were you able to take it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
Hey, jus installed my Fenrir, temps have droped to 29Â°C idle and so far 53Â°C full load in Prime95 and cores @ 3.5GHz, NB @ 2200MHz, will post pics and proof when I get home from work tonight....

PS think3r, Avatar changed lol







sorry hondaguy had to go back to T.A. lolz

PaperKuts, great looking temperatures. 29C is pretty low for idle...what is your room ambient temperature? Full load temperature also looks great. By the way thank you for editing your avatar









Good luck


----------



## Betucha

Hm CPU-Z says im running 4 cores.. weird haha Im running prime95 and now i can see the 4 cores







random

thanks for all the help!


----------



## [email protected]'D

thanks thlnk3r, and sadly I havent had any chance to use air cooling







might have to make an investment in an air cooler give it a go.

I'll have another go at overclocking it a bit more later on.


----------



## samura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samura*


hi guys i need some help.Today i bought phenom 2 x2 550 with MA790XT-UD4P AM3 AMD 790X + SB750 mainbord and my cpu code is:0925DPAW can ı use 4 cores with this cpu?

edit:sorry for my english.


hey guys i opened my 4th cores im happy thanks for help


----------



## RawZ

Looking to push further on the clock now. Ran OCCT. Apparently 1.5v isn't enough to stabilise a 4.0Ghz clock on my 550BE. Bumped it upto 1.55v and its fully stable.

4.0Ghz w/ 1.55v

Idle @ 22.C
Load @ 35.C

Trying for 4.1Ghz now. Though i think 4 is either the chip or boards limit to have stable. When i had air cooling i could boot in @ 4.2Ghz and run lots of apps fine, but wasn't stable. Will see though.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

PaperKuts, great looking temperatures. 29C is pretty low for idle...what is your room ambient temperature? Full load temperature also looks great. By the way thank you for editing your avatar









Good luck

Hey, my room temp is pretty low most of the time I'd say around 60Â°F-70Â°F, its pretty cold round here and I always keep my window open for the breeze, which there is plenty of on Shetland lol, under full load it was sitting around the low 50Â°C's after an hour of Prime95, my case airflow is epic fail tho, when I get my system built into the Xigmatek Midguard am hoping to see much improvement.

Cheers


----------



## BlackArmada

I tried it with a bios of f5 now i have f7.I was running my cpu at 3.6 not my memory.I have Gskill memory .When i boot my system up it say unganged 1066.I boasted the memory voltage a little.I tried to unlock the other cores with the older bios but it wont even boot on ...the tech a gig told me to update my bios and it still didnt work .The system dosent come on the fan sound really weird on my cpu and nothing happens,


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Looking to push further on the clock now. Ran OCCT. Apparently 1.5v isn't enough to stabilise a 4.0Ghz clock on my 550BE. Bumped it upto 1.55v and its fully stable.


Rawz, wow great job for a stable 4Ghz? I'm assuming stability testing was done via Prime95? Very nicely done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackArmada*


I tried it with a bios of f5 now i have f7.I was running my cpu at 3.6 not my memory.I have Gskill memory .When i boot my system up it say unganged 1066.I boasted the memory voltage a little.I tried to unlock the other cores with the older bios but it wont even boot on ...the tech a gig told me to update my bios and it still didnt work .The system dosent come on the fan sound really weird on my cpu and nothing happens,


BlackArmada, it's quite possible the other two cores are faulty. Does everything run great with just two cores (dual-core)? Try lowering your memory divider and take it off of DDR2-1066 and try DDR2-800. Would it be possible for you to add your system specifications to your signature? You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


----------



## mitchellvii

Well, looks like my happy X4 B50 fantasy is coming to an end.

Works fine in desktop apps but completely unstable in games. The weird part is that when it crashes in a game, my screen shows some sort of weird refresh rate, like 89Mhz by 120Mhz. Who the heck knows what that means?

Oh well. It's cool, but a disappointment nonetheless.

Seems like for gaming, 3.6 is the most stable. 3.7 is ok but a bit hinky and 3.8 is just beggin for a BSOD. 3.8 is fine for desktop stuff though.

One thing I noticed, BTW, whereas my X4 unlocking really rocked at first, as time went by it just got funkier by the day. I guess they really did lock those cores for a reason. Almost tempted to just say screw it and get a 955. $90 more and no tweaks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Mitchellvii, what overclock were stable with in terms of stress testing with Prime95/OCCT ect? That should be the OC to stick with in my opinion. Are you sure the stability issues in games aren't related to your video card or perhaps possibly even the drivers? Just to clarify you haven't overclocked your video card at all have you?

Your last statement though sounds interesting. Maybe perhaps you actually do have a faulty quad-core









Good luck buddy


----------



## Kylton

Thanks think3r, it's good to know you think it's probably a temp problem as well. I guess I need to decide if 8 hours is stable enough for how I'll be using the computer or if I need to do something else?

I had heard of lapping but didn't know anything about it, so I googled it and it seems to be a serious thing to do. Does it really help that much? As I recall the surface of the scythe mugen 2 was very smooth and looked flat but that was a while ago now.

I guess my other options would be to lower the oc, or try redoing the thermal grease and resetting the heatsink to see if it helps, or get more fans on the cpu heatsink...or just not run major programs during the hot part of the day







Any advice would be great.

I know the scythe mugen 2 can have more fans attached, do you think that would help any?

Is it possible the heat problem is not the cpu but maybe the motherboard or something? How would I tell? All the errors I got were BSOD, is that common with cpu overheating?

Is it common for this cpu to have stability problems at 56c or am I just lucky?









Again sorry for so many questions, I'm so grateful for the help though


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Rawz, wow great job for a stable 4Ghz? I'm assuming stability testing was done via Prime95? Very nicely done!


I never use Prime. My stability testing involves running OCCT set on HIGH priority for about 1hr or more. If it passes, try SPI 32M & wPrime 1024 and see if it passes fine. Lastly, i do some gaming for a good while. I guess people have there own methods







This method has never failed me.

I'm very pleased with my temps on WC'ing, especially with 1.55v. 22.C idle and 35.C load after OCCT.









The added bonus with WC'ing for me now is that since i have now got rid of my TRUE, i can now use the blue slots on this board that are designed for OC'ing DDR2 past 1200Mhz! Had a trial run earlier and was @ 1250Mhz just messing about. All was good and stable. Will try today for 1300Mhz DDR2!


----------



## JMT668

1300 thats nuts!

i have mine idle at 34c and load 36c after 9hrs OCCT


----------



## RawZ

How is there such a low jump from idle and load for you? 34 to 36?


----------



## mitchellvii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mitchellvii, what overclock were stable with in terms of stress testing with Prime95/OCCT ect? That should be the OC to stick with in my opinion. Are you sure the stability issues in games aren't related to your video card or perhaps possibly even the drivers? Just to clarify you haven't overclocked your video card at all have you?

Your last statement though sounds interesting. Maybe perhaps you actually do have a faulty quad-core









Good luck buddy


Thanks, yeah, that BIZARRE refresh rate error only happens when I am in B50 mode, so there ya go. The weird part is that I can easily afford a 965, I just was kinda havin fun 'gettin somethin for nuthin'.

I have a 4890 GPU running Catalyst 9.9 OC'd just a bit. I don't think that is the problem. It could be that I am running a 3 monitor setup and my secondary card is just a 4350 but the primary monitor is on the 4890. Also, the secondary monitors are 1680 x 1050 at 60 Mhz and the primary monitor is 1920 x 1080p at 60 Mhz.

I tried unplugging the secondary monitors and still got the freaky refersh rate crash so, yup, bad core problem.

Also, I ran Cinemark and noticed that *not* all 4 cores where finishing at the same time - maybe that means one or two are messed up.

I actually would like to get a second 4890 Crossfired as I've read that rocks, but that means another $150 for a better power supply as mine now doesn't have enough rails. For the cost of the power supply and the 4890, I could get a 5870, so it doesn't make sense.

I may just get a 5870 today and sell my 4890 on eBay. If I return my 4350 card and get $150 or so for my 4890, the 5870 would only cost me $150. Not sure, maybe 5850 would do the trick.


----------



## JMT668

not a clue RawZ


----------



## [email protected]'D

c'mon 2c difference from idle to load, thats deffinatly not happening.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
I had heard of lapping but didn't know anything about it, so I googled it and it seems to be a serious thing to do. Does it really help that much? As I recall the surface of the scythe mugen 2 was very smooth and looked flat but that was a while ago now.

I know the scythe mugen 2 can have more fans attached, do you think that would help any?

Kylton, lapping is very beneficial. I always recommend it. However lapping the IHS will void your warranty. It's worth it though. Here is the guide that following when I first started lapping. It's extremely helpful: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html.

Would adding more fans to your Scythe help cooling? More than likely yes. If you proper airflow in your case that will also help exhaust the warmer air out. I say install another fan on your Scythe and see what kind of results you get.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kylton* 
Is it possible the heat problem is not the cpu but maybe the motherboard or something? How would I tell? All the errors I got were BSOD, is that common with cpu overheating?

Is it common for this cpu to have stability problems at 56c or am I just lucky?

During testing what were your chipset temperatures at? Anything over 60C and I would be a bit concerned. For your processor, 56C seems about normal for full load testing but for your particular processor that may be too high. In my experience it varies between processor to processor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
I never use Prime. My stability testing involves running OCCT set on HIGH priority for about 1hr or more. If it passes, try SPI 32M & wPrime 1024 and see if it passes fine. Lastly, i do some gaming for a good while. I guess people have there own methods







This method has never failed me.

Rawz, good call. Everyone had their own methods of testing. I actually run OCCT for 1hr at "High" as well. Then after that I run my favorite 8hr run with Orthos









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Thanks, yeah, that BIZARRE refresh rate error only happens when I am in B50 mode, so there ya go.

Also, I ran Cinemark and noticed that *not* all 4 cores where finishing at the same time - maybe that means one or two are messed up.

Mitchellvii, the more and more you describe your issue it does sound like those other cores are faulty. That pretty much explains it if you're have zero issues with just two cores enabled.

Good luck guys


----------



## mitchellvii

Whats the differenec between the Phenom II 955 and 965 except a factory OC and $40?


----------



## Stabwound

955 draws less power than 965.


----------



## Brutuz

965 overclocks a little better too, It nearly always gets over 4Ghz whereas the 955 is lucky to get 4Ghz.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Whats the differenec between the Phenom II 955 and 965 except a factory OC and $40?

Mitchellvii, from what I heard the IMC in the 965 has been revised. It's capable of higher NB clock (2800Mhz range) and should allow for higher memory overclocks as well. I would expect some nice overclocks from that processor









Good luck


----------



## samura

hey guys i need some help yesterday i bought phenom 2 x2 550 with gigabyte 790xt ud4p mainboard everything is ok but when i open the pc i get this thing AMD Data Change - Update New Data to DMI how can i solve this problem?
edit:Sorry for my english.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samura*


hey guys i need some help yesterday i bought phenom 2 x2 550 with gigabyte 790xt ud4p mainboard everything is ok but when i open the pc i get this thing AMD Data Change - Update New Data to DMI how can i solve this problem?
edit:Sorry for my english.


Samura, after finishing the build did you go into the bios and make any changes? This message sometimes appears when it detects new hardware. Try clearing your cmos first and then go back into the bios again and make the appropriate changes. Let us know if that clears it up.

Good luck


----------



## mitchellvii

Well, it seems that my Phenom II X4 B50 is nice and stable under Windows 7 for desktop computing at 3.6 x 2600 NB, but dies instantly if I try to game. That's ok, if I want to game I can alway just reboot as a X2 550. Does changing back and forth hurt the CPU?

Weird that it can't game at all, although from what I have read, gaming may actually be better as X2 anyway.


----------



## mitchellvii

Is there a test I can run that will show how each individual core is working so I can see which one is causing the problem?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Well, it seems that my Phenom II X4 B50 is nice and stable under Windows 7 for desktop computing at 3.6 x 2600 NB, but dies instantly if I try to game. That's ok, if I want to game I can alway just reboot as a X2 550. Does changing back and forth hurt the CPU?

Weird that it can't game at all, although from what I have read, gaming may actually be better as X2 anyway.


Mitchellvii, as far as I know switching back and forth should not cause harm to anything. Is 3.6Ghz Prime/OCCT stable? Is it unstable for all of your games?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Is there a test I can run that will show how each individual core is working so I can see which one is causing the problem?


The only thing that I think you can try is enable just one of the disabled cores and then perform stability testing. This post by Bagpuss describes on how to unlock just one core instead of both.

Hope that helps buddy


----------



## mitchellvii

Ok, this is so STUPID on my part, it is almost funny.

I thought that my unlocked cores (B50) was causing crashes in games. Then I thought maybe the fact that my 3rd monitor card is semi-lame.

Turns out I was wrong on both counts. Problem was two-fold:

1) Was using 9.9 Catalyst Drivers (lots of bad stuff written about these online).
2) Had the MemCock on my 4890 oc'd too high.

So I dumped the 9.9's and reloaded the 9.8's. Then I reset my oc on the 4890 to 950 x 1000. Ran *3DMark06* and nailed a *17584 score* with my 500BE cores unlocked and running at 3.6.

I also backed my CPU NB back to 2400 from 2600. Don't know if this made a difference as I changed other things too, but it couldn't hurt.

Anyway, good news, apparently I DON'T have broken locked cores on my 550 after all







.. Was all an overclocking mistake and bad drivers.

I don't know if 17584 is a good 3DMark06 score or not, but it's the highest I've ever had.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Anyway, good news, apparently I DON'T have broken locked cores on my 550 after all







.. Was all an overclocking mistake and bad drivers.

I don't know if 17584 is a good 3DMark06 score or not, but it's the highest I've ever had.


Mitchellvii, great job on troubleshooting the problem. I had no idea you had your video card overclocked. If you could, please add your specifications to your signature rig. That way in the future if you have another problem then we'll know what type of hardware you're running ect.

Do you have plans to push your 550BE a little further than 3.6Ghz?

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Heres some pics I took when I got the Fenrir, also ran Prime95 for 9 hours last night without fail and hit a load temp of 59Â°C which is kinda hot but only had my fans on at aprox 60% each avg. and at fixed rate also you can see I have a small case with really really bad airflow! lol


----------



## thlnk3r

PaperKuts, wow that cooler is pretty big. Great job on the install


----------



## mitchellvii

I could push the CPU a little further but everything is very quick now so why dance on the edge for a higher synthetic bench?

I do think I am going to get a 5850 and sell the 4890 when they become available. I LOVE lots of screen real estate and am anxious to game with eyefinity. Haven't had any luck making SoftTH work







.


----------



## Stabwound

That case is even more cramped than mine is, and that's saying something. hahah =p


----------



## Loserdave

Is running at an average of 40c OK for this 3.4 ghz overclock? Or am i overheating the CPU?


----------



## JMT668

im running at 28C @ 3.8Ghz im my new case woo hoo!!


----------



## milkcow500

ACC + hybrid + auto
vcore = 1.45v
CPU NB = 1.35v
10x cpu multi

It boots, but when it tries to get into windows it'll just sit there or it'll reset. I'm guessing I can't turn my chip into a quad core right?


----------



## Loserdave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
im running at 28C @ 3.8Ghz im my new case woo hoo!!

INSANE!


----------



## Loserdave

I can't get my RAM to go past 1333MHZ even though it's 1800MHZ Kingston HyperX.
Is this normal for the Phenom?


----------



## cantona7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Cantona, welcome to Overclock.net!

Before pursuing any further I'd recommend checking out this guide. That should explain the basics and hopefully get you started. In regards to changing the settings I recommend doing everything through the bios. I always try to avoid software overclocking because of the risk of damaging my OS ect ect. However AOD (AMD Overdrive) is a nice tool to use but be careful when using it. The bios is great because of all the flexibility and the amount of different options. For stability checking I use a mixture of OCCT and Orthos. I always run OCCT for 1hr at "High" and then Orthos for about 8 hrs (Priority 9, Blend). If you're unsure of your memory overclocks/changes in timings I'd recommend testing with Memtest86+. This application will allow you to perform a diagnostic on your memory outside of Windows. I typically prefer tests 5 and 8 each for at least 15 - 20 minutes. Hopefully a few others chime in with some suggestions.

Good luck


Cheers for that dude but just ran into a problem a week ago. Now i had unlocked my dual to a quad, ran all stability tests, prime95, occt and memtest and my system was stable for at least 2 weeks before my pc ran into problems.

Now i can't boot up my system without pressing the reset button, i can use quad core on numerous restarts but if i shut down it wont boot up but does when i'm running it on dual core. I'm pretty sure its not a cpu problem but maybe a mb problem but i'm not sure hopefully you can show me the light!

I've formatted my hard drive and reinstalled everything and that didn't fix the issue but i'm a little confused as to how it would stop working after 2 weeks of running it on a quad and countless stability tests for 12 hours+ and then kaboom.

Please help!!


----------



## RawZ

Been stress testing for ages. Not to find the max stable clock as i already know that; 4.0Ghz. I'm seeing whats the minimum vCore i need per clock. So far just upping multi and vCore as we go..

3.7Ghz - 1.39v
3.8Ghz - 1.45v
3.9Ghz - 1.5v
4.0Ghz - 1.55v

What i want to know is what is the minimum vCore to run the 550 @ stock 3.1Ghz. Stock voltage for this chip is 1.275v. I'm going to see what it can run on the least for stock.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loserdave* 
Is running at an average of 40c OK for this 3.4 ghz overclock? Or am i overheating the CPU?









40c is not a problem at all..... when you load it up, what temps do you get?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
What i want to know is what is the minimum vCore to run the 550 @ stock 3.1Ghz. Stock voltage for this chip is 1.275v. I'm going to see what it can run on the least for stock.









Download the "AMD Family 10h Desktop Processor Power and Thermal Data Sheet", it shows the VID_VDD Min and VID_VDD Max voltages.
For the X2-550 @ 3.1GHz the min is 1.200V and max is 1.425V (*9).

(*9) Variable voltage, any valid voltage between VID_VDD Min and VID_VDD Max is allowed.

I don't think this means all X2-550s can run @ 3.1GHz with only 1.2V though.


----------



## paperKuts

Got my new case, went with the Antec 902 and what a difference it is compared to the old one I had lol, it has dropped my temps by around 20Â°C. I am hitting 39Â°C~43Â°C with all fans at full RPM and around 49Â°C when fans are all set to low. Currently i put the CPU to 3.2GHz and 1.34v, gonna boost the clock abit and see how it goes!
















Pics:


----------



## Brutuz

Improved my cooling with a few Yate Loons and now my CPU is stable at 4Ghz, woot!

CPUz started doing that thing where it says it's not valid, yet it's perfectly stable for me. (No game crashes, etc)


----------



## paperKuts

Brutuz, how is havin the 9400GT along side ATi cards working for you? I wanna try it, do you find much improvements in game play? any glitches you have noticed? Any info and veiws on it would be appreciated man







cheers!


----------



## RawZ

Did some testing to find the minimum voltage to run @ stock. I can run fine fully stable under OCCT @ 1.185v for stock 3.1Ghz


----------



## firetrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrAMD_Fan* 
40c is not a problem at all..... when you load it up, what temps do you get?

MrAMD_Fan how can you get to see the cpu temp with the 4 core's unlocked??!? Untill now i'am blind with the temps! i don't know exactly how to accurate the cpu temp with the 4 cores unlocked


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firetrap* 
MrAMD_Fan how can you get to see the cpu temp with the 4 core's unlocked??!? Untill now i'am blind with the temps! i don't know exactly how to accurate the cpu temp with the 4 cores unlocked










I was told you have to look in the bios, but if there is another way I would like to know about it.

This also makes me think is there a way to OC in dual and then figure the X amount of degrees is added for using all four cores?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loserdave*


Is running at an average of 40c OK for this 3.4 ghz overclock? Or am i overheating the CPU?


Loserdave, from a previous discussion we had on here a few weeks ago it seems the "core temperatures" are typically a few Celsius lower than the displayed "CPU Temp" (which is at the IHS level). As already recommended, I would run a full load test to see what your cpu temp gets to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milkcow500*


It boots, but when it tries to get into windows it'll just sit there or it'll reset. I'm guessing I can't turn my chip into a quad core right?


Milkcow500, I noticed you raised the Vcore a little bit too. It sounds like the the two disabled cores may be actually faulty. Is this 550BE a new purchase? Would you happen to know the stepping?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loserdave*


I can't get my RAM to go past 1333MHZ even though it's 1800MHZ Kingston HyperX.
Is this normal for the Phenom?


Loserdave, did you make sure to manually input the correct sub-timings and voltage? Which Kingston kit is this? I checked the specifications on your motherboard and Asus did point out that in order to run at 1800Mhz that it would require the user to overclock the memory. In order to do this you would have to probably adjust your cpu multiplier and start played with your HT Clock Speed (reference clock speed).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


Now i can't boot up my system without pressing the reset button, i can use quad core on numerous restarts but if i shut down it wont boot up but does when i'm running it on dual core. I'm pretty sure its not a cpu problem but maybe a mb problem but i'm not sure hopefully you can show me the light!


Cantona7, sorry to hear you're experiencing these issues. Is this 550BE overclocked at all(dual and quad-core)? How much cpu voltage (Vcore) did you give the processor after unlocking it? You may have to supply more voltage to the processor. Typically 1.4 volts resolves POST issues after unlocking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Got my new case, went with the Antec 902 and what a difference it is compared to the old one I had lol, it has dropped my temps by around 20Â°C.


PaperKuts, congrats on the new purchase buddy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


CPUz started doing that thing where it says it's not valid, yet it's perfectly stable for me. (No game crashes, etc)


Brutuz, what kind of stability testing did you do though? If you back down the cpu overclock a tad (ie. 100Mhz) does the message no longer appear at POST? Is your NB Frequency overclocked as well?

Good luck guys and sorry for the wall of text. I noticed a few posts were unanswered. For the temperature questions see above


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brutuz, what kind of stability testing did you do though? If you back down the cpu overclock a tad (ie. 100Mhz) does the message no longer appear at POST? Is your NB Frequency overclocked as well?


It's not at POST, only CPUz saying that, I didn't do testing because I figure if it runs fine with the stuff I do (Gaming, folding, etc) it's stable, 99% of the time if I run a stability test it works anyway.

And there's no errors at 4Ghz with folding, so I think its a CPUz validation issue.
And NB is at stock, mine isn't even stable at 2.2Ghz. :S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Brutuz, how is havin the 9400GT along side ATi cards working for you? I wanna try it, do you find much improvements in game play? any glitches you have noticed? Any info and veiws on it would be appreciated man







cheers!


Hard as heck to set up.

No glitches once you get it done though... Not worth it.


----------



## firetrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


I was told you have to look in the bios, but if there is another way I would like to know about it.

This also makes me think is there a way to OC in dual and then figure the X amount of degrees is added for using all four cores?


Sorry i was confused by the picture and i had think by some how or way you ppl had accomplished to see the cpu temp! my bad!









at the time i hadn't made any oc because i'am with the stock cooler.
i'am with 4 core's unlocked at 1.20V

what the best heatsink for oc in am3?
i was thinking in 3Rsystem Iceage 120 Boss II

by frostytech it's best!
http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

paperKuts what do you had buyed in the picture seem's like a titan fenrir! are you satisfied?


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I had the Xigmatek S HDT1283 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003 and it worked great. Several people have the Xigmatek dark knight as well.....


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 

Hard as heck to set up.

No glitches once you get it done though... Not worth it.

Cheers, i think i am going to go green for my next GFX card, I dont want to but i want PhysX unless the 5870 is worth a buy, I would rather stick with ATi as iv been die hard Red for a long time now...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

PaperKuts, congrats on the new purchase buddy!


Cheers think3r i have managed to push the CPU to 3.7GHz, 2.2 NB, HT 1.98GHz and ram at 440Mhz, case keeps it all nice and cool very good case, still a bit small but has the airflow and good for cable management.


----------



## Loserdave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Loserdave, from a previous discussion we had on here a few weeks ago it seems the "core temperatures" are typically a few Celsius lower than the displayed "CPU Temp" (which is at the IHS level). As already recommended, I would run a full load test to see what your cpu temp gets to.
Loserdave, did you make sure to manually input the correct sub-timings and voltage? Which Kingston kit is this? I checked the specifications on your motherboard and Asus did point out that in order to run at 1800Mhz that it would require the user to overclock the memory. In order to do this you would have to probably adjust your cpu multiplier and start played with your HT Clock Speed (reference clock speed).

Good luck guys and sorry for the wall of text. I noticed a few posts were unanswered. For the temperature questions see above









Thanks for the info








All overclocking done in BIOS
The CPU under load,(playing Crysis @ medium settings for an hour) all four cores unlocked @ 3.1ghz runs about 35 degrees.
The CPU under load, all four cores unlocked @ 3.4ghz runs about 43 degrees.

As far as the RAM is concernd ,, KHX1800C8D3/2G
when i manualy set the timming to 8, 8, 8, 24 and voltage to 1.7
(which is the ram's native specs and supported by the motherboard according to the manual) the machine becomes unstable and reboots and resets to automatic timing. I was able to achieve 1600mhz but PC became unstable during gaming.
I was told that it has something to do with the CPU cash speed being 1333mhz
*Thanks again for your help*
by the way overclocking is nowhere unnecessary for this cpu. It's plenty fast stock.
i think most of us do it just to see how far we can push the processor.


----------



## Loserdave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Got my new case, went with the Antec 902 and what a difference it is compared to the old one I had lol, it has dropped my temps by around 20Â°C. I am hitting 39Â°C~43Â°C with all fans at full RPM and around 49Â°C when fans are all set to low. Currently i put the CPU to 3.2GHz and 1.34v, gonna boost the clock abit and see how it goes!



















 Love the black interior


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
It's not at POST, only CPUz saying that,.

Brutuz, dumb question here but are you running the latest version of CPU-Z? Does the processor show up under _Properties_ of "My Computer"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loserdave* 
As far as the RAM is concernd ,, KHX1800C8D3/2G
when i manualy set the timming to 8, 8, 8, 24 and voltage to 1.7
(which is the ram's native specs and supported by the motherboard according to the manual) the machine becomes unstable and reboots and resets to automatic timing. I was able to achieve 1600mhz but PC became unstable during gaming.
I was told that it has something to do with the CPU cash speed being 1333mhz

Loserdave, in order to achieve 1600Mhz (800Mhz) you'll have to overclock the memory. 1333Mhz is as high as it will go via divider on the motherboard I believe. Strange though that the factory timings result in crashes. If left on AUTO in the bios what does CPU-Z display? Did you try giving it a slight bump in voltage?

Good luck


----------



## cantona7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

Cantona7, sorry to hear you're experiencing these issues. Is this 550BE overclocked at all(dual and quad-core)? How much cpu voltage (Vcore) did you give the processor after unlocking it? You may have to supply more voltage to the processor. Typically 1.4 volts resolves POST issues after unlocking.


Thanks for the reply dude.

All i did in BIOS was set AAC to "auto" and nothing else, i havn't overclocked or messed around with other settings just unlocked the other 2 cores. I had the pc running fine for over 2 weeks on default settings apart from changing AAC feature.

I just dont understand how it could stop running all of a sudden, but i will try boosting the vcore once i get home and post back later tonight.

cheers dude!!


----------



## Turtlewrench

Clock speed: 3.6 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 200x18 
Vcore: 1.344
RAM speed: 667
NB speed: 200
HT Link: 2009
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method: Sunbeam CCTF-92
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752394

This is on 4 cores unlocked.

Not sure the best way to check temps, any feed back would be great. Have heard you need to check bios. Saw the GPU1 temp in the OCCT reports. Is there another test software that records CPU temps? Or since I am unlocked am I out of luck?


----------



## cantona7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


Thanks for the reply dude.

All i did in BIOS was set AAC to "auto" and nothing else, i havn't overclocked or messed around with other settings just unlocked the other 2 cores. I had the pc running fine for over 2 weeks on default settings apart from changing AAC feature.

I just dont understand how it could stop running all of a sudden, but i will try boosting the vcore once i get home and post back later tonight.

cheers dude!!












just tried upping my cpu voltage but no joy still. cleared c-mos entered bios and changed aac feature to "auto" rebooted went back into bios changed cpu voltage to 1.4v rebooted fine but when i shut down it wouldn't boot up unless i hit the reset button???? confusing to say the least!

please help me recover my quad


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


Not sure the best way to check temps, any feed back would be great. Have heard you need to check bios. Saw the GPU1 temp in the OCCT reports. Is there another test software that records CPU temps? Or since I am unlocked am I out of luck?


Turtlewrench, as far as I know once the 550BE is unlocked you won't be able to check the "core" temperatures any more. This is a pretty typical occurrence so don't be alarmed. However the "cpu" temperature (IHS level) should still show up in Everest, HWMonitor, Speedfan ect ect. From what was discussed on here previously, it appeared that the core temperatures were always slightly lower than the cpu temperature. This was in dual-core mode though so I would expect the core temps to be a little higher (two extra cores, higher tdp, more vcore). Use that temperature reading if you can. If it gets in the low 60's (Celsius) then I would probably back down the overclock or adjust cooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


just tried upping my cpu voltage but no joy still. cleared c-mos entered bios and changed aac feature to "auto" rebooted went back into bios changed cpu voltage to 1.4v rebooted fine but when i shut down it wouldn't boot up unless i hit the reset button???? confusing to say the least!


Cantona7, did you try 1.45 volts? Are you running the memory at 400Mhz or 533Mhz? Your 550BE may be a faulty quad-core Deneb. Do you have the stepping?

Good luck


----------



## cantona7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

Cantona7, did you try 1.45 volts? Are you running the memory at 400Mhz or 533Mhz? Your 550BE may be a faulty quad-core Deneb. Do you have the stepping?

Good luck


I havn't yet tried 1.45 volts but i will when i get a chance later tonight. i've tried running my mem at 533mhz even though it is but my system crashes when i run it at that speed therefore i have to run it at 400mhz???

My stepping number is A929APMW i'm pretty sure. But the thing is i don't know how it could be faulty when it was running fine for over 2 weeks no problems what so ever and then all of a sudden stop working, doesnt make sense.

When i run cpuz it takes a while for the info to appear when its running on quad but straight away when on dual??

I ran amd overdrives benchmark and it give me the same performance score of about 9300-9400 when an overclocked dual is at 3.45ghz as a quad at 3.1ghz if that makes sense???


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


I havn't yet tried 1.45 volts but i will when i get a chance later tonight. i've tried running my mem at 533mhz even though it is but my system crashes when i run it at that speed therefore i have to run it at 400mhz???

My stepping number is A929APMW i'm pretty sure. But the thing is i don't know how it could be faulty when it was running fine for over 2 weeks no problems what so ever and then all of a sudden stop working, doesnt make sense.

When i run cpuz it takes a while for the info to appear when its running on quad but straight away when on dual??

I ran amd overdrives benchmark and it give me the same performance score of about 9300-9400 when an overclocked dual is at 3.45ghz as a quad at 3.1ghz if that makes sense???


hey cantona, I would be careful upping your voltage that high on stock cooling you will see your temps hit 60Â°C+ very fast, if you are changing your FSB you might want to underclock the HT and NB and see if that brings some stability, I havn't read throught all the recent posts so sorry if this info has already been shared lol. I'v finally stabled out at 3.57GHz core, x17 multiplyer, 2.1GHz HT, 2.1Ghz NB and 420MHz Ram and core voltage is 1.408 idle temp at 35Â°C-ish, will post proof when I'v tested it for another night.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


I havn't yet tried 1.45 volts but i will when i get a chance later tonight. i've tried running my mem at 533mhz even though it is but my system crashes when i run it at that speed therefore i have to run it at 400mhz???

My stepping number is A929APMW i'm pretty sure. But the thing is i don't know how it could be faulty when it was running fine for over 2 weeks no problems what so ever and then all of a sudden stop working, doesnt make sense.

When i run cpuz it takes a while for the info to appear when its running on quad but straight away when on dual??


Cantona7, sorry I had no idea that you were able to unlock your 550BE to a quad-core and run it successful. I had a look for your stepping here and it's not listed in being a successful unlock but that doesn't go to say you won't be able to unlock it. In regards to the memory, run it at DDR2-800 (400Mhz) for right now and see if that helps with the unlocking the disabled cores. For the 533Mhz speed you may have to adjust the sub-timings manually and the voltage. I wish I had some more suggestions for you but it almost sounds like the disabled cores are really faulty/bad. When you were running the 550BE unlocked was it Prime95/OCCT stable?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


hey cantona, I would be careful upping your voltage that high on stock cooling you will see your temps hit 60Â°C+ very fast,


PaperKuts, if he's just testing for a POST screen and only running at idle speeds then it shouldn't be a problem. Full load tests will definitely raise the temperature though









Good luck


----------



## cantona7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


hey cantona, I would be careful upping your voltage that high on stock cooling you will see your temps hit 60Â°C+ very fast, if you are changing your FSB you might want to underclock the HT and NB and see if that brings some stability, I havn't read throught all the recent posts so sorry if this info has already been shared lol. I'v finally stabled out at 3.57GHz core, x17 multiplyer, 2.1GHz HT, 2.1Ghz NB and 420MHz Ram and core voltage is 1.408 idle temp at 35Â°C-ish, will post proof when I'v tested it for another night.


Cheers for the reply dude.

I was a bit hesitant to up my voltage to 4.5 as i'm using stock cooler so i don't think that would be wise but i've also been in contact with ASrock (my mb) and they've suggested upgrading my bios to the latest version??? Do you think upgrading the BIOS version will help stabilise my unlocked cores???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


Cheers for the reply dude.

I was a bit hesitant to up my voltage to 4.5 as i'm using stock cooler so i don't think that would be wise but i've also been in contact with ASrock (my mb) and they've suggested upgrading my bios to the latest version??? Do you think upgrading the BIOS version will help stabilise my unlocked cores???


Cantona7, no problem in regards to stock cooling. Better to be safe then sorry.

If ASRock suggested flashing the bios then I wouldn't see why not. It sounds like to me we exhausted all other options so it's worth a shot. Flashing can be beneficial.

Good luck


----------



## cantona7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Cantona7, no problem in regards to stock cooling. Better to be safe then sorry.

If ASRock suggested flashing the bios then I wouldn't see why not. It sounds like to me we exhausted all other options so it's worth a shot. Flashing can be beneficial.

Good luck










But the thing is i just don't understand tht how all of a sudden my quad would stop working just like that. I can't remember exactly but i downloaded a few of ASrock utilities, IES (Intelligent Energy Saver), Instant Boot and ran them on my system and since then it wouldn't boot up as a quad??? I completely removed them, formatted my hard drive and reinstalled everything apart from those 2 ASrock utilities and still no joy??

So my question is, can a quad become defective after use in my case 2-3 weeks??? It was working fine but kaboom!!!

I've also tried upgrading my bios to 1.30 from 1.20 but still no joy and then went back to 1.20 so my thinking is that the version that ASrock are saying 1.36 is not going to make a differnce i just hope i'm wrong!

Anyway how can a dual clocked at 3.4mhz have the same benchmark performance score of a quad at 3.1mhz??? (used AMD Overdrive)

Cheers


----------



## mitchellvii

Um,

I have my 550 BE unlocked and running at 3.6 Mhz on 1.45 volts and the CPU stays nice and cool. As a matter of fact, before I unlocked the cores, my CPU rarely got above 42C even under stress at that voltage. Have no idea where these 60C temps are coming from that people are talking about.

The 550 handles 1.45v easily.


----------



## mitchellvii

The overclock I have in my sig is rock solid. Yeah I could do 3.7 but it gets hinky in games and 3.8 is insta-crash. 3.6 seems like magic bullet.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


So my question is, can a quad become defective after use in my case 2-3 weeks??? It was working fine but kaboom!!!


Cantona7, I wish I could tell you why. I mean there is a reason why these were originally dual-cores and not quad-cores. You could have an actual faulty Deneb core for all we know. I understand it was working for a few weeks with the cores unlocked but they may still have been faulty. Did you perform stability testing while running the processor as a quad?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


I have my 550 BE unlocked and running at 3.6 Mhz on 1.45 volts and the CPU stays nice and cool. Have no idea where these 60C temps are coming from that people are talking about.


Mitchellvii, a lot of it probably also depends on ambient room temperatures, case airflow, cable management ect. Are you still on the stock cooler? That is how the original discussion came up about the "1.45 volts".

Good luck guys


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Turtlewrench, as far as I know once the 550BE is unlocked you won't be able to check the "core" temperatures any more. This is a pretty typical occurrence so don't be alarmed. However the "cpu" temperature (IHS level) should still show up in Everest, HWMonitor, Speedfan ect ect. From what was discussed on here previously, it appeared that the core temperatures were always slightly lower than the cpu temperature. This was in dual-core mode though so I would expect the core temps to be a little higher (two extra cores, higher tdp, more vcore). Use that temperature reading if you can. If it gets in the low 60's (Celsius) then I would probably back down the overclock or adjust cooling.

Good luck


OK quick question since I am new, what software from the list would you recommend. I don't know any of them and just want to double check my temp "live" or with out having to go to the bios.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


OK quick question since I am new, what software from the list would you recommend. I don't know any of them and just want to double check my temp "live" or with out having to go to the bios.

Thanks


Coretemp, HWmonitor, everest any of them should do you good to monitor your temps


----------



## cantona7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Cantona7, sorry I had no idea that you were able to unlock your 550BE to a quad-core and run it successful. I had a look for your stepping here and it's not listed in being a successful unlock but that doesn't go to say you won't be able to unlock it. In regards to the memory, run it at DDR2-800 (400Mhz) for right now and see if that helps with the unlocking the disabled cores. For the 533Mhz speed you may have to adjust the sub-timings manually and the voltage. I wish I had some more suggestions for you but it almost sounds like the disabled cores are really faulty/bad. When you were running the 550BE unlocked was it Prime95/OCCT stable?

Good luck


Sorry i missed that post but got some good news














- i updated the bios to ver 1.34 (ASrock A790GMH) rebooted fine, shut down and fingers crossed it rebooted without me pressing the reset button







but gonna run stability programs now to check if stable. (OCCT & Prime95)

Previously before i ran into the boot problems i used both OCCT & Prime95 for 12 hours plus on more than one occasion for proper stability and i will be doing this again providing it doesn't fail on me.

Hopefully i shouldn't have anymore issues with the quad.

One last thing do i disable spread spectrum and cool n quiet at the same time when i change the aac to auto in bios or do i reboot and then disable??
I havn't OC'd apart from changing it to a quad (obviously!!) but do i need to change anything else before i run the stability programs like cpu & nb voltage etc etc???

Cheers for all the replies


----------



## HondaGuy

New BIOS out for MA790X-UD4P, still unlocks the 550


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


New BIOS out for MA790X-UD4P, still unlocks the 550




Man I thought you fell off the face of the earth. I see you clocking the 550 now. Whats next?

I am building a WC kit this weekend once all my parts come in friday! I will see if I can beat your 940 clock. How much voltage were you using for that clock?


----------



## HondaGuy

Good luck on that Water cooling, you'll love it..... Just been busy man, damm working all the time, Im still come on here once in awhile.

Just waiting for that 6 core to get into my hands.....

You will need more then WC for this 940....LOL


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Good luck on that Water cooling, you'll love it..... Just been busy man, damm working all the time, Im still come on here once in awhile.

Just waiting for that 6 core to get into my hands.....

You will need more then WC for this 940....LOL




Wow. Dice?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Wow. Dice?



Yep, here is the 940 @ 4.1 with water setup..1.55 volts


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


One last thing do i disable spread spectrum and cool n quiet at the same time when i change the aac to auto in bios or do i reboot and then disable??


Cantona7, from what I understand it's always been recommended to disable "spread spectrum" when overclocking. For "Cool'n'Quiet" it was recommended that you keep this option disable for K8 processors but I am not sure if the same applies for K10. It definitely won't hurt anything if you keep it disabled.

Congrats on the new bios flash. So now it's showing up as a quad-core and rebooting properly? Let us know how the stability testing goes.

HondaGuy, good to see you man. Is the 4.7Ghz OC yours? WOW!


----------



## loopy

Hello.

I read a lot about 550 unlocking. Mine can't boot to windows!!!!!!!!!! Here my info:
ASROCK A780GXH/128M bios 1.40 (tested from 1.10).

OK, my problem: The board unlock the cpu, in the POST shows COUNT 4, and it recognised well like a Phenom II X4. Ok, but when goes into windows 7 64 bit, just in the inicialiting windows...reboots! same in XP, in XP 32bit. I up the voltage but nothing. I do a lot of changes in BIOS but nothing.

BUTTTTTT..... in mscongif, in advanced boot options, I put number of processors = 2, reboot, unlock cores, and it goes into windows, and CPUZ shows a Phenom II X4 but only with 2 cores... so i think, yeah, now i go again to msconfig and modify the boot value from 2 to 3 or 4 processors but...only 1 or 2 options, like with the CPU previous to unlock.

any idea? the cpu is 0925 APMW brach. I'm very glad because lot of people unlock this branch...

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JMT668

i have unlocked and tested 6hrs prime stable but i get artifacts on media players and pictures?

any ideas?


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


i have unlocked and tested 6hrs prime stable but i get artifacts on media players and pictures?

any ideas?


I get the same kinda thing, but only in wallpapers sometimes and the welcome logo







it dont ruin my movies, pics or gaming tho??


----------



## JMT668

any ideas how to fix it? yeah its also on the loading screen.


----------



## martseger63

Hi guys! I've fiddled with my 550BE for some time now, it doesnt unlock unfortunately and max out stable clock i've had, is 3.958GHz. That was totally stable in games, desktop @1.6V







That was at 203x19.5 any higher and it gets only barely to windows and bsod's before i could get everest/cpuz open..even at 1.65v
At 3.958 it held like 40C under load(23C ambient)... God, i love the Scythe Ninja2, at 3.5GHz and stock voltage, it hovers only a few degrees over ambient in idle and maybe 5-6C under full load.. !!








Weird, that 3.958 is absolutely stable for normal use and any higher suddenly isn't.. Also if that 3.958 comes at 1.6V, it's probably the wall..
I dunno what else to do, i really hoped for 4ghz...it's so close gosh darn it...








Anyways, im wondering, if i could be added to the list.









Cheers,
Mart

Oh, and here is the screenie:


----------



## JMT668

1.6v on air?

do you run it at that 24/7?

im @ 3.9GHz at 1.5V should i go higher?


----------



## loopy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loopy* 
Hello.

I read a lot about 550 unlocking. Mine can't boot to windows!!!!!!!!!! Here my info:
ASROCK A780GXH/128M bios 1.40 (tested from 1.10).

OK, my problem: The board unlock the cpu, in the POST shows COUNT 4, and it recognised well like a Phenom II X4. Ok, but when goes into windows 7 64 bit, just in the inicialiting windows...reboots! same in XP, in XP 32bit. I up the voltage but nothing. I do a lot of changes in BIOS but nothing.

BUTTTTTT..... in mscongif, in advanced boot options, I put number of processors = 2, reboot, unlock cores, and it goes into windows, and CPUZ shows a Phenom II X4 but only with 2 cores... so i think, yeah, now i go again to msconfig and modify the boot value from 2 to 3 or 4 processors but...only 1 or 2 options, like with the CPU previous to unlock.

any idea? the cpu is 0925 APMW brach. I'm very glad because lot of people unlock this branch...

Thanks a lot.

EPS 12v conector has to be 4 or 8 pins?


----------



## martseger63

Yes, 1.6v on Scythe Ninja2, i wouldn't have raised it so high, but the temps are just fantastic with that thing.


----------



## [email protected]'D

WHAT 1.6v for 3.95Ghz......I hit 4.3Ghz with 1.55v

And I run at 4.033Ghz 24/7 with 1.5125v after lowering from 1.55v. Try lowering your v abit 1.6v in my eyes is a bit extreme for 3.9Ghz


----------



## cantona7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Cantona7, from what I understand it's always been recommended to disable "spread spectrum" when overclocking. For "Cool'n'Quiet" it was recommended that you keep this option disable for K8 processors but I am not sure if the same applies for K10. It definitely won't hurt anything if you keep it disabled.

Congrats on the new bios flash. So now it's showing up as a quad-core and rebooting properly? Let us know how the stability testing goes.



I let Prime95 run overnight about 11-12 hours, ran without any hiccups going to test it with OCCT tonight and then i'll see what i need to do for extra stability.

I'm not going to overclock it or anything so can some one tell me what setting i will need to change in BIOS i.e. voltages etc


----------



## martseger63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


WHAT 1.6v for 3.95Ghz......I hit 4.3Ghz with 1.55v

And I run at 4.033Ghz 24/7 with 1.5125v after lowering from 1.55v. Try lowering your v abit 1.6v in my eyes is a bit extreme for 3.9Ghz


I guess i got a crappy chip..:swearing:
I Raised the voltage until it booted and was stable in 3.958ghz, not gonna run it 24/7 lol.. 3.5ghz @ 1.35v is my 24/7 setting.
Oh and 202x19.5 = 3.94ghz needed only 1.5V, but 203x19.5 = 3.958 needed 1.6V, i guess theres the wall, or something is limiting the oc..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


any idea? the cpu is 0925 APMW brach. I'm very glad because lot of people unlock this branch...


Loopy, welcome to Overclock.net









If you could please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what type of hardware you have. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

How much cpu voltage did you start with? Remember too just because your stepping was included with the "successful" unlocks doesn't mean it's going to be stable. If you it's reporting as a Phenom II X4 at POST then it did successfully unlock...stability wise though you may have to bump up the cpu voltage a tad or perhaps adjust your memory settings (sub-timings, voltage ect). You might also have a faulty quad-core so that is something to consider as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


i have unlocked and tested 6hrs prime stable but i get artifacts on media players and pictures?


JMT668, that almost sounds like a video adapter issue. If you run your 550 as a dual-core does it display the same artifacts?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


EPS 12v conector has to be 4 or 8 pins?


Loopy, if your motherboard has the 8-pin EPS power connector then it's recommended that you plug in the 8-pin 12volt connector. Try to avoid plugging in the 4-pin connector. A board with a 8-pin EPS connector expects a lot of current so please use that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


.
I'm not going to overclock it or anything so can some one tell me what setting i will need to change in BIOS i.e. voltages etc


Cantona7, is your goal to manually input the bios settings? Sorry I'm little confused by your above statement. By the way I don't think you mentioned this but were you able to unlock the other cores and boot successfully into Windows?

Good luck guys


----------



## cantona7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Cantona7, is your goal to manually input the bios settings? Sorry I'm little confused by your above statement. By the way I don't think you mentioned this but were you able to unlock the other cores and boot successfully into Windows?

Good luck guys


I managed to boot into winows without having to press the reset button with all four cores showing in cpuz but the things is when i do open cpuz it takes a few seconds to appear with the specs unusual as before as soon as cpuz is loaded it appeared straight away???

I'm not planning on overclocking my now quad but to leave it at 3.1ghz but i need to know how to keep this stable i.e. do i need to change any settings as such? i.e. fsb x multiplier, vcore, nb speed etc etc.

Which is the best way to change them - BIOS or AMD OC Tuner( i think BIOS would be ideal??)

I got a slight feeling that it will play up again but i just so hope i'm wrong please god


----------



## alwaysAMD

I wouldn't let cpu-z be a marker for performance.


----------



## cantona7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysamd* 
i wouldn't let cpu-z be a marker for performance. :d

when you load cpuz does it display the info straight away or after a few seconds??


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


i need to know how to keep this stable i.e. do i need to change any settings as such? i.e. fsb x multiplier, vcore, nb speed etc etc.

Which is the best way to change them - BIOS or AMD OC Tuner( i think BIOS would be ideal??)


Cantona7, making changes within the BIOS would be your best bet. The variety of options available is much higher then it is with "software".

Go through some of the settings and whatever is AUTO try manually inputting it instead. For example, if your cpu voltage is on AUTO try setting it to 1.35 or 1.4 volts. Make sure to test for stability as well. For your memory refer to factory sub-timings and voltage and use that. Same goes for the cpu multiplier, nb multiplier ect ect. If you're not sure of something that you see in your bios then please list it here and hopefully we can point you in the right direction.

In regards to CPU-Z, it actually takes a few seconds for it to pop up on my screen as well. For me it's always been like that.

Hope that helps


----------



## paperKuts

Ok So i'v been looking more into what artifacts I am gettin and turns out if I run Quad or tri core any .AVi's i try to watch on WMP, MPC and VLC will artifact??? Also I cant encode any videos using quad core but I can using tri, even tho I'v run Prime95 for a whole night with no issues arrising, so it seems for me having ACC enable is causing problems :S


----------



## JMT668

im running @ 3.8ghz at 1.35v


----------



## loopy

This morning i boot windows 7 with CPU X4 UNLOCKED more along than "starting windows" screen, but black screen just before log in... Why this result? Because i go into the BIOS and i up voltage to 1.8 (yes, 1.8!) to the cpu and NB, and high voltage to the integrated radeon 3200 and the sideport voltage too.

And this all working with my RAM 800 @ 1066 ! (always stable at 1066)

But i can't repeat the procedure, i clear the cmos to star again and adjust better the results but now can't get this morning results.

Sorry my english, I write my specs better:

DDR2 800 4x2048 hinyx HMP125U6EFR8C-S6 AB MDD2-800-256x64 LD (low density) PC2-6400U 6-6-6-12

Integrated Radeon HD 3200 share memory 512 and sideport 1066 (i have overcloked the ram [email protected])

M-audio fast track pro USB audio card

2 SATA HDs, maxtor SATA I with Win7 x64 RTM and Seagate SATA II for data

Generic 420W PSU with EPS adapter made by me to 8 pins conector

THANKS FOR THE ANSWERS AND SORRY MY ENGLISH


----------



## HondaGuy

Loopy: What bios are you running with that mobo... You might have to update your bios.
When have your problems started just now? have you been able to unlock your 550 and boot into windows before?

EDIT, just reading some of your other post--- the 8 pin needs to be connected to the mobo
Just leave your ram stock @ 800 and try that

Might need to do a chkdsk /f on your OS.... could be some problems on start up
Also you might need to set ACC to +2 on those two weaker cores. core 2 and core 3


----------



## loopy

OK, i'll try.
Is my PSU very low to my system?


----------



## raisethe3

Could be. Most average user uses about 500-550 watts, that is without a powerful graphics card (4870, 260GTX, etc).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


OK, i'll try.
Is my PSU very low to my system?


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cantona7*


when you load cpuz does it display the info straight away or after a few seconds??


Yeah, it does on my quad but it loads almost instantly on my brother's 7750+. Go figure.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Ok So i'v been looking more into what artifacts I am gettin and turns out if I run Quad or tri core any .AVi's i try to watch on WMP, MPC and VLC will artifact??? Also I cant encode any videos using quad core but I can using tri, even tho I'v run Prime95 for a whole night with no issues arrising, so it seems for me having ACC enable is causing problems :S










So is anyone else experiencing these minor issues? Would like to kno if am the only one, i have found ways around most of them but still get artifacts in wallpapers and boot screen, and I dont watch many AVI files.

i guess each 550 might display its own unique problems when unlocked.

Cheers, sorry to repost this but I am very curious.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


So is anyone else experiencing these minor issues? Would like to kno if am the only one, i have found ways around most of them but still get artifacts in wallpapers and boot screen, and I dont watch many AVI files.

i guess each 550 might display its own unique problems when unlocked.

Cheers, sorry to repost this but I am very curious.


Might just be a really dodgy core causing the problem


----------



## GameBoy

Hi,

I might be picking up one of these CPU's in a few days/weeks, and just wondered will this unlock on my GA-MA770-UD3 Rev 2.0 (SB710/ACC)? and do ''all'' 550 be's unlock?

Thanks


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


Hi,

I might be picking up one of these CPU's in a few days/weeks, and just wondered will this unlock on my GA-MA770-UD3 Rev 2.0 (SB710/ACC)? and do ''all'' 550 be's unlock?

Thanks










That board should unlock with a bios flash, but unlocking is not guaranteed. It appears some chips were locked to meet production quotas while others actually do have faulty cores.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
So is anyone else experiencing these minor issues? Would like to kno if am the only one, i have found ways around most of them but still get artifacts in wallpapers and boot screen, and I dont watch many AVI files.

i guess each 550 might display its own unique problems when unlocked.

Cheers, sorry to repost this but I am very curious.


Hey, so installing windows 7 x64 fixed the wallpaper and welcome screen artifacts but AVI's still dont work right ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


AVI's still dont work right ?


PaperKuts, have you tested this with just two cores enabled instead of four? If the same thing occurs then it could be the application playing the .avi's or perhaps the codec?

Let us know

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


OK, i'll try.
Is my PSU very low to my system?


Loopy, do you happen to know the brand/model of this power supply?

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


PaperKuts, have you tested this with just two cores enabled instead of four? If the same thing occurs then it could be the application playing the .avi's or perhaps the codec?

Let us know

Loopy, do you happen to know the brand/model of this power supply?

Good luck


Yea works fine with just having two cores enabled, I have to completely disable ACC tho which is a pain cause that means a CMOS clear, deff not codecs I'm very particualr about my codecs lol, this only occours in AVI files and not MKV and tried in sever player including VLC which has its own built in codecs? These are jus minor things I can almost live with lol I rarely watch AVI but I have now found my self in a cycle of endless frustration trying to come up with a fix lol









Cheers


----------



## vnv727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
So is anyone else experiencing these minor issues? Would like to kno if am the only one, i have found ways around most of them but still get artifacts in wallpapers and boot screen, and I dont watch many AVI files.

i guess each 550 might display its own unique problems when unlocked.

Cheers, sorry to repost this but I am very curious.

No issues here.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Yea works fine with just having two cores enabled,


PaperKuts, wow that is really odd. The above results almost make it sound like the two disabled cores may be bad but then again it passed Prime 95 testing









Well in any case at least everything seems stable. Are the artifacts just in the video or is it all over the screen?

Good luck


----------



## loopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Loopy, do you happen to know the brand/model of this power supply?

Good luck


My PSU:

PC CASE 420W Model 300X (Generic?) 2.03ATX

+3.3 +5 (120W MAX)
14A 20A

+12 
16A

-5 -12 (9.6W MAX)
0.5A 0.8A

+5USB
2A

AC IN 8A/4A
AC OUT 1A/0.5A


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


My PSU:

PC CASE 420W Model 300X (Generic?) 2.03ATX


Loopy, if your budget permits I'd seriously think about replacing that unit. The 12volt amperage is "ok" for now but it definitely would not be enough if you added a gaming video card and had the other two cores enabled. Perhaps a few others may have some suggestions about this but honestly the smartest thing to do would be to replace it with a more stronger/higher quality unit.

Hope that helps


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Could be. Most average user uses about 500-550 watts, that is without a powerful graphics card (4870, 260GTX, etc).


my HX520w can handle 4890 and X4 B50 both heavily overclocked perfectly for the past 6 months, i use 4650 temporary now waiting for 5870 that on its way







,.. make sure u have a good quality brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


My PSU:

PC CASE 420W Model 300X (Generic?) 2.03ATX

+3.3 +5 (120W MAX)
14A 20A

+12 
16A

-5 -12 (9.6W MAX)
0.5A 0.8A

+5USB
2A

AC IN 8A/4A
AC OUT 1A/0.5A


you have a nice system there







, but unfortunately a very bad PSU







.. if you're on the budget get corsair vx450 or even cx400 and at least TX550 once you upgrade your graphic to 4890 or gtx285









flo


----------



## loopy

Thanks the two answers, i'll buy a new one.

One question, this PC is not for gaming, is for audio recording and raw photos editing, and the every day use (internet, mail).
So, changing PSU will unlock stable? More efficient?

Other question, yesterday, the only day that can boot more along than "starting windows" I see one detail; normally, when i had a bad boot to windows appears a screen to select if safe mode or boot normal etc...OK, normaly when i press ENTER the screen, had like a bad refresh, is like the screen comes black for up part to down part. But yesterday, with my only sucessful unlock the screen changed without this delay, very very fast. Can be the voltaje bump that I changed yesterday?

Sorry my english


----------



## flowtek

changing psu will not guarantee you to have stable unlocked







, but you'll notice that your unlocked problem is not coming from it.. also a decent psu will taking care of your component by giving more stable current.. not like "generic" if im not mistaken









excuse me (i guess i missed couple of pages) but i dont know your settings for unlocking the core, i dont know its because of voltage bump or not









flo


----------



## loopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


excuse me (i guess i missed couple of pages) but i dont know your settings for unlocking the core, i dont know its because of voltage bump or not









flo


Was only one time, changing volt to the max (cpu and NB) and mgpu, sideport and ddr voltajes bumped too. Now i can't repeat the result because with same data can't unlock (clered cmos...not work too)

Can't remember if i change any subtime in ram... my asrock has a lot of options for this.


----------



## flowtek

when you try to unlocked dont give more than 1.45v to your vcore, if its not stable at that volt (x4 3.1ghz) then you might have defected core..

nb volt is completely different than cpu-nb (internal memory controller located inside the procesor).. usually we dont have to bump our nbvolt up to 2400-2600 frequancy but depends also how much ram and the speed you have.. mine stays 1.2v (stock) with 2600 nb with 2x2gb ram running 1066









u can play with cpu-nb if you run higher cpu clock + higher nb freq, it may vary and you have to explore yourself, i think 1.25 - 1.4 would be save for daily.. mine set to 1.3 for 3.7Ghz + 2600 nb









as for ram, just run your default speed with default vdimm first when you oc your cpu

i would never play with sideport voltage

flo


----------



## loopy

I haven't lot of money to buy, so I surfered about PSU.

How about Tacens Radix III 420W?

I like a cheap branded PSU, and if it's posible with EPS 8 pins conector (4+4 conector is the same?).

Thanks


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


I haven't lot of money to buy, so I surfered about PSU.

How about Tacens Radix III 420W?

I like a cheap branded PSU, and if it's posible with EPS 8 pins conector (4+4 conector is the same?).

Thanks


It's not guaranted that you will get a stable unlock from upgrading PSU and if you aint got a lot of money atm prob best to save and get a good one like OCZ ect... PSU is important and best to go for one with a good standard of reliablity cause gettin a cheap one might seem like a good idea till its spittin flames out the back of your puter lol jus my 2 cents on the matter. Also I maybe wouldn't push you'r OC so much with such a low spec PSU.

Be careful and good luck.

*Edit* Oh yea could anyone tell me if 4-4-4-12 is a good RAM timing, I'm still learing about RAM and the timings so this info would be awesome!


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I agree with the others, that you should upgrade that power supply... a cheap one can damage all your components when it goes out. I had one many years ago that took out the ram, cpu and motherboard when it went out. Since then i've bought only Antec or PC Power & Cooling. I would say if you can get one of these brands you would be better off:
Corsair
PC Power & Cooling
Antec
OCZ


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


How about Tacens Radix III 420W?

I like a cheap branded PSU, and if it's posible with EPS 8 pins conector (4+4 conector is the same?). Thanks


never heard of it









this is cheap branded PSU.. of course comes with EPS 8pins









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139008

the one you mentioned is cheap unknown psu









Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


*Edit* Oh yea could anyone tell me if 4-4-4-12 is a good RAM timing, I'm still learing about RAM and the timings so this info would be awesome!










perfect









flo


----------



## HondaGuy

Paperkuts: AMD systems like lower timings with alittle more push with the FSB.....my ram 800, 4-4-4-12, with FSB to push it @ 900 with same timings.....

Just an example, here is ram @ 423 4-4-4-12


----------



## a machine

Hello everybody

I have a X2 550 and i need some help...well not very much









My overclock is [email protected] 2196 bus 1300mhzcl9








244*15.5 cool quiet on.








voltajes:
1.4vc
+0.25 nbvc
+1nb
+1sb
I tried to up 3.9 ,4.0 but im afraid.
i tried with up to 1.45vc and +0.50nbvc and is not stable.








is possible the nb and sb up to +2.








How can up to 4000ghz or more bus.









x2 550; ga 790xt ud4p; 1333 kinsg value;zotac gtx 260//stock cooling winter








W7 ultimate 32bits 6,9/7.5/7.2/7.2/5.5 super pi 18.5

thanks for everything


----------



## HondaGuy

a machine: What bios are you running right now with your mobo?


----------



## Turtlewrench

OK can I officially be in the club? With the help of an OC GOD I am now running 3.8, 2440 NB and all under 60 degrees. I had to remount my cooler today ( I got a new case for better Flow(a V9 Black Edition.) But I lost my tube of Tx-5 compound and had to use Dynex, only thing Best buy sells. But it all appears to be well so far.

Question does thermal pate/compound make a big difference? If it does what you you look for in the compound? I thought there was a post about the best rated compounds but I cant find it.

All praise the words of Hondaguy, may his wisdom fall upon you.

Clock speed: 3.8
FSB x Multi: 200x19
Vcore: 1.440
RAM speed: 804
NB speed: 2400
HT Link: 2013
Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method: Air(120mm Scythe intake, and exhaust, tt-230mm side intake, tt- 230mm top mounted exhaust)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=761319


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a machine* 
I tried to up 3.9 ,4.0 but im afraid.
i tried with up to 1.45vc and +0.50nbvc and is not stable.









is possible the nb and sb up to +2.








How can up to 4000ghz or more bus.









A machine, were you attempting 4Ghz with 260 * 15.5x? Have you tried a higher cpu multiplier and lower reference clock speed? Have you tested the stability of your motherboard to see if it can handle 250Mhz +? Furthermore what kind of stability testing did you perform at 3.78Ghz? Your current OC is still quite impressive...great job!

If you can please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let me and everyone else know the type of hardware you're running. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench* 
Question does thermal pate/compound make a big difference? If it does what you you look for in the compound? I thought there was a post about the best rated compounds but I cant find it.

Turtlewrenc, thermal compound definitely makes a difference. It does however help even more when both surfaces (IHS and CPU cooler) are lapped.

I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to the specific materials that are in each compound but here is a TIM shootout from 2008 that may contain some helpful information: http://www.cpu3d.com/review/4680-1/t...roduction.html.

and yes HondaGuy has been very helpful









Good luck


----------



## mitchellvii

Ok, not to be a Debbie Downer on Oc'ing, but why push your rig to the limit when you will notice absolutely zero difference in your gaming or desktop applications? Why endure the BSOD's right in the middle of a game?

For bragging rights over some synthetic benchmark score? No offense, but no one really cares. That score is because of a machine doing what a machine does. Since you didn't design the components, but merely bought them and put them together, it's hard to get a big head over that.

If you are looking to actually *improve functionality*, do what I do. Find your max stable overclock and then *back it off .2* from there and enjoy ur rig. My X4 B50 (550 unlocked) will run at 3.8 but it gets hinky in games. So I run it at 3.6 and it is beautiful and NEVER crashes. My BMW will go 165, but I don't have to drive 165 to enjoy it (just knowing I could is enough).

Just because ur cpu will run at 3.8 or 3.9 doesn't mean you SHOULD run it at that.

YMMV, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## a machine

Now i am using bios F5,F4worked well but with less options and i think F5 is more stable.
F4i,f4g was a fake.

For stability I have this configuration one week ago playing ,crysis,grid,far cry 2,prototype,silent hunter4.
With prime95 about 30 minutes celsius temps 55Âºvc 55Âºtemp1 65Âºtemp2 55Âºtemp3 in winter 22Âº out.
In games max 45Âºvc 50/60/50.


----------



## Brutuz

the thing is if it gets "hinky in games" most of us classify that as non-stable...


----------



## a machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


A machine, were you attempting 4Ghz with 260 * 15.5x? Have you tried a higher cpu multiplier and lower reference clock speed?


Yea im tried 260*15.5x but doesnt run with 3.9 was inestable with bench w7.
i used 1.45vc and +0.5 nbv.
I tried up multiplier but then the cool quiet doesnt work, a very big fake.
The other problem is: the bus is stable about 2200 max if i change the multiplier i can get 2400 but maybe is too high speed.
with 2400 the sistem dont work and i have to put off battery, a fantastic solution.

Now is a configuration very good, stable, fast and cool but...

I had a E6400 [email protected] (any voltaje up)and perfect, similar a E6300 2.8







, but with 3.8 is a over stock speed now, the max stock speed is 3.4 with a X4 965.
Very interesting because is the same speed with X2 550 without any voltaje up.
3.4 in a X2 550 run perfect with any voltaje increase.
then a question very important Â¿you use the overclock every day in your pc?
Somebody say is very dangerous.

Thanks for everything


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 

Just because ur cpu will run at 3.8 or 3.9 doesn't mean you SHOULD run it at that.


Word........

Now i've done the whole core unlocking/overclocking thing, found out my systems limits (4 cores @3.85Ghz, 1.52vlts, 2800Nb) BUT slightly warmer temps than i really want...42c idle and 57c full load with Intel Burn Test, set to max.

Ive gone down to its 'sweet spot' which runs things at 95% of the performance but with a big reduction in temps and volts.

I now run 3cores @3.66Ghz, 1.37vlts, 2600Nb) and my temps are now down to 32c idle and 47c full load with Intel Burn Test set to max.

Apart from the synthetic benchmarks like 3dMark and Cinebench, have i noticed ANY difference whatsoever in day to day use and games??

None....Nade...Zero....Zilch.

My advice is do the overclocking, satisfy your curiosity, feel smug at getting something for nothing, take it to its limits, and then find your systems sweet spot of performance/temps/volts like i did.

Your system and you sanity will love you for it....


----------



## HondaGuy

*Turtlewrench*:: Here is another thing you can try... NB @ 2600 with just +200 in the bios....I usually dont give out my bios, but here goes

Just did a Everest quick test, only 10 mins tho, to give you an idea...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Ok, not to be a Debbie Downer on Oc'ing, but why push your rig to the limit when you will notice absolutely zero difference in your gaming or desktop applications? Why endure the BSOD's right in the middle of a game?

For bragging rights over some synthetic benchmark score? No offense, but no one really cares.


Mitchellvii, funny you brought this up because a good friend of mine mentioned to me that he doesn't even think he needs to touch his new 965BE because it's already fast enough









Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


The other problem is: the bus is stable about 2200 max if i change the multiplier i can get 2400 but maybe is too high speed.
with 2400 the system dont work and i have to put off battery, a fantastic solution.


A machine, with a NB Frequency of 2400Mhz did you try applying some more CPU-NB voltage? Try a +.200 increase to see if that helps. If you lower the NB multiplier and increase the reference clock speed does that allow for a higher stable overclock?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


3.4 in a X2 550 run perfect with any voltaje increase.
then a question very important Â¿you use the overclock every day in your pc?
Somebody say is very dangerous.


A machine, good question. I guess that would depend on how your voltages are. Honestly I would not feel comfortable with running 1.5+ volts 24/7 on air. I typically like to see how far I can get on stock voltages first. I think it comes down to user preference. Does extremely high voltages damage the processor? Yes overtime it will...this typically known as electromigration. It's all up to you and what you're willing to run. There's always a price to pay when it comes to this hobby...

Hope that helps


----------



## a machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


If you lower the NB multiplier and increase the reference clock speed does that allow for a higher stable overclock?
no, but help for ram configuration.
maybe i will try 2400 ht link multiplier and +0.200, i like very much the cool quiet my case is old and beautifull.

A machine, good question. I guess that would depend on how your voltages are. Honestly I would not feel comfortable with running 1.5+ volts 24/7 on air. I typically like to see how far I can get on stock voltages first. I think it comes down to user preference. Does extremely high voltages damage the processor? Yes overtime it will...this typically known as electromigration. It's all up to you and what you're willing to run. There's always a price to pay when it comes to this hobby...

Hope that helps


But the cpu crash or reduce life?.
If reduce life no problem because in a 3 4 year the sistems are old.
Do you meet many people how the cpu crash?

And other question .
In temps the important are core temps or cpu temps.
In Everest core run 45 full 1.4v but cpu run 55 60...









Last important question a good cooler for X2 550, must be silent,easy to install in Am3 and good performance for 3.8, 4.0ghz in summer







.
ozc gladiator 92mm
maxcube tornado s 92mm 
scythe Katana 3
scythe ninja 2
Thermaltake gunmet,ruby orb ,fx II,max orb
Thermaltake big typ vx or +1fan

Thanks for everybody


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


But the cpu crash or reduce life?.
If reduce life no problem because in a 3 4 year the sistems are old.
Do you meet many people how the cpu crash?


A machine, if the cpu overclock is unstable then typically it will result in a crash/restart. This when you know you've reached your limit or you need to make adjustments in the bios.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


And other question .
In temps the important are core temps or cpu temps.
In Everest core run 45 full 1.4v but cpu run 55 60.


Try to focus on "core" temperatures if you can. From what I understand the "cpu" temperature reading is at the IHS (integrated heatspreader) level which is not as important as the core temperatures.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


Last important question a good cooler for X2 550, must be silent,easy to install in Am3 and good performance for 3.8, 4.0ghz in summer







.
ozc gladiator 92mm
maxcube tornado s 92mm 
scythe Katana 3
scythe ninja 2
Thermaltake gunmet,ruby orb ,fx II,max orb
Thermaltake big typ vx or +1fan


The one cooler that I typically recommend is the Xigmatek S1283. It's cheap in terms of price and performs quite well against more pricier items. I've been hearing great things about this cooler









Hope that helps


----------



## a machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


A machine, if the cpu overclock is unstable then typically it will result in a crash/restart. This when you know you've reached your limit or you need to make adjustments in the bios.

But you meet many people who brake the computer?

The one cooler that I typically recommend is the Xigmatek S1283. It's cheap in terms of price and performs quite well against more pricier items. I've been hearing great things about this cooler









Hope that helps


the xigmatec is too high and ocz vendetta 2 too.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a machine*


the xigmatec is too high and ocz vendetta 2 too.


A machine, it is noticeable high but you should still fit in your Cooler Master case.


----------



## a machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


A machine, it is noticeable high but you should still fit in your Cooler Master case.


i dont like, too near, max 1cm between cooler and side







.
Other problem, xigma 1500rpm 120mm fan, maybe to noise in full load.

Another one, gunmet cold the chipset and is silence?

Finally, i get ninja 2 very possible, to install in Am3 board is well?

i am pc no noise fan too jejeje.

Go amd Go amd Go amd


----------



## a machine

If you install a cpu cooler is possible control rpm with Easytune6?

Thanks everybody

Pd i see there are other forum cooler


----------



## HondaGuy

Cant wait until the New Phenom 550/555-C3 Stepping comes out


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a machine* 
i dont like, too near, max 1cm between cooler and side







.
Other problem, xigma 1500rpm 120mm fan, maybe to noise in full load.

Another one, gunmet cold the chipset and is silence?

Finally, i get ninja 2 very possible, to install in Am3 board is well?

A machine, the fan on the Xigmatek S1283 is very quiet and the speed should not increase. You can however with a fan controller or possibly software if placed on the right fan header. Would it be possible for you to elaborate more on your second question?

In regards to the Scythe Ninja 2, I believe "Rev B" is compatible with Socket AM3.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a machine* 
If you install a cpu cooler is possible control rpm with Easytune6?

As far as I know that usually depends on the fan headers on the motherboard. Perhaps someone else that owns your board can check for you.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Cant wait until the New Phenom 550/555-C3 Stepping comes out

HondaGuy, are the C3's going to have higher overclocking potential? This is news to me


----------



## HondaGuy

just able to use less volts also


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, wow that is a crazy overclock on low low voltage. When is the supposed release of the C3 stepping?


----------



## flowtek

my E8400 "duo core" needs the same voltage at 4Ghz, ...this is quad we're talking!


----------



## Stabwound

holy crap


----------



## raisethe3

Holy crap. That's amazing!! Do you know when it comes out?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


just able to use less volts also


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, will such a stepping exist for the Athlon II (X2/X3/X4) line of processors? I've had my eye on a 620 for a while so I wouldn't mind knowing









Thanks for the response


----------



## [email protected]'D

nice hondaguy


----------



## paperKuts

Think I found a fix for my AVI artifacs, i'm not sure now if it was a codec or CPU issues, I use Media Player Classic Home Cinema and changed the MPC Video Decoder IDCT Algorithm to Lib Mpeg2 MMX, some screens belwo with the artifacts and without. This only happens with ACC enabled, atm my CPU is not really overclocked and is still unlocked.


----------



## thlnk3r

PaperKuts, interesting so perhaps maybe it was the codec all along









Have you tried "ffdshow" yet? It's a set of codecs that allow you to almost play every format out there.

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

yea I aint used FFDshow for a while, since I stopped using K-Lite codec and started using Core Codec.

Yea jus tried FFDshow, it didnt work lol


----------



## Loserdave

Windows 7 does not recognize Overclocking on the Phenom II x2 550
It does however recognize the working 4 cores and is faster than XP.









Overclocked to 3.4ghz in Bios,, XPpro 32bit recognizes it fine
Weird eh?


----------



## Loserdave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loserdave*


Windows 7 does not recognize Overclocking on the Phenom II x2 550
It does however recognize the working 4 cores and is faster than XP.
Overclocked to 3.4ghz in Bios,, XPpro 32bit recognizes it fine
Weird eh?


 Well turns out that it was the "COOL& QUIET" option in the bios.
Seems that even though i had not installed the application , Windows 7 was throtling back the CPU. Disabled C&Q and VAWALA! back to showing 3.4GHz.
YEAHY ME!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, wow that is a crazy overclock on low low voltage. When is the supposed release of the C3 stepping?


When the New 975 comes out, before Xmas

The first two characters are the brand and segment.
HD = Phenom, Desktop
AD = Athlon, Desktop

The next four characters are the model. The Phenom I obviously had 4 numbers (9600) while the Phenom II has 3 (940). There is either a X or a Z prefix with the Phenom II for the non-energy efficient parts. Z is unlocked multiplier, while X is normal (Z940 = 940 Black Edition, X920 = 920 locked multiplier). The energy efficient parts have a letter E as suffix (905E).

The last four characters of the OPN are the number of cores, cache size, and part definition.

Example:
Phenom II
4DGI = Quad-core, 512KB L2 per core + 6MB L3 cache (900, 700, and 500 series), C2 stepping
4FGI = Quad-core, 512KB L2 per core + 4MB L3 cache (800 series), C2 stepping
4DGM = Quad-core, 512KB L2 per core + 6MB L3 cache (900 series only???), C3 stepping???

Athlon II
32GI = Triple-core, 512KB L2 per core NO L3 cache (600 and 400 series), C2 stepping
23GQ = Double-core, 1024KB L2 per core NO L3 cache (200 and 100 series), C2 stepping

*Athlon II
X4s and X3s use the GI code for C2 stepping that the Phenom II uses, so these new Athlon II X4's and X3's are all C2 stepping.* but you never know about the 620 tho... more information to come

*C2 stepping*
X4
AMD Athlon™ II X4 635 ADX635WFK42GI 2900MHz 4000Mhz 95W
AMD Athlon™ II X4 630 ADX630WFK42GI 2800Mhz 4000Mhz 95W

X3
AMD Athlon™ II X3 440 ADX440WFK32GI 3100Mhz 4000Mhz 95W
AMD Athlon™ II X3 435 ADX435WFK32GI 2900MHz 4000MHz 95W
AMD Athlon™ II X3 425 ADX425WFK32GI 2700Mhz 4000Mhz 95W

X2
AMD Athlon™ II X2 255 ADX255OCK23GQ 3100Mhz 4000Mhz 65W
AMD Athlon™ II X2 240e AD240EHDK23GQ 2800Mhz 4000Mhz 45W
AMD Athlon™ II X2 235e AD235EHDK23GQ 2700Mhz 4000Mhz 45W

So......
965 Black Edition in C3 stepping at 125W TDP.
945 in C3 stepping
925 in C3 stepping


----------



## JMT668

so did you find a fix for the artifacts PAPERKUTS?

im still having the same issue, any recomendations?


----------



## nirianto

Which BIOS version of Gigabyte 790X-UD4P allows unlocking?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
Which BIOS version of Gigabyte 790X-UD4P allows unlocking?

Right now I am running bios F8 with that mobo and it unlocks the 550 just fine, also brought down the CPU temps also.....

F5,F7 also worked


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, excellent info there. Thank you for sharing. I'll keep my eyes out for the new 945 C3 stepping. Hopefully it arrives next month









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
so did you find a fix for the artifacts PAPERKUTS?

im still having the same issue, any recomendations?

JMT, it sounds like he did. I believe he changed his codec to "Lib Mpeg2 MMX". Paperkuts, could you clarify for us? Too bad FFDShow didn't work...

Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, excellent info there. Thank you for sharing. I'll keep my eyes out for the new 945 C3 stepping. Hopefully it arrives next month









JMT, it sounds like he did. I believe he changed his codec to "Lib Mpeg2 MMX". Paperkuts, could you clarify for us? Too bad FFDShow didn't work...

Good luck


Whats your addy?? I'll send you one now.....


----------



## nirianto

@HondaGuy, I tried with F8 bios and set hybrid mode but it won't post after reboot. I tried increasing vcore all the way to 1.4 and CPU-NB to 1.35 but no post either. Does it mean my extra two cores are really disabled then?

My X2 550 batch number is 0927 and I read somewhere that the latest batch of X2 550 is harder to unlock.

In the mean time, im going to try F5 and F7.


----------



## paperKuts

Hey folks jus got in from work, caught up on a few posts, Yea i fixed the artifacts in AVI files, I still think it's a CPU issue, but deffinatly a fresh install of windows worked but some artifacts are still noticable, it's a minor annoyance might actually jus buy a 955 lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirianto*


I tried with F8 bios and set hybrid mode but it won't post after reboot. I tried increasing vcore all the way to 1.4 and CPU-NB to 1.35 but no post either. Does it mean my extra two cores are really disabled then?

My X2 550 batch number is 0927 and I read somewhere that the latest batch of X2 550 is harder to unlock.

In the mean time, im going to try F5 and F7.


Nirianto, one thing to try would be setting ACC to "+2%". Try that and see if that helps. Other than that I think HondaGuy already covered everything. You may actually have two faulty cores.

Let us know if the other bios versions help.

Good luck

Paperkuts, thanks for the update!


----------



## nirianto

I tried F5, F7 and F8 bios but no luck. I haven't tried ACC +2% though. I'll give it a go tonight and see what happen.

I just have a feeling that the 0927 steppings really have faulty two cores.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
I tried F5, F7 and F8 bios but no luck. I haven't tried ACC +2% though. I'll give it a go tonight and see what happen.

I just have a feeling that the 0927 steppings really have faulty two cores.

Try the ACC @ +2 even +4...... if nothing, then you have a bum'd chip

just try,,,, clear the CMOS for about 3-4 mins then boot it back up
You also say its a 0927... whats the rest letters after the 0927****


----------



## nirianto

Yeah, I will try that.

The rest of the stepping is 0927CPMW.


----------



## Maarten150

hey last time i didnt get my x2 550 to a 4 core so i decided to buy a x3 720 HEKA one

so i did buy one and i switched it ...

now it is saying that i only have 2 cores :s and he is running on 2.8ghz standard
i cleared my cmos andso just didnt instal a new vista could this be it ?

and here is a link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=768106 =(=(=(

any help would be great Mobo is a Gigabyte ma 790xt-ud4p and it supports the cpu tried the f4 and f6 bios


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


now it is saying that i only have 2 cores :s and he is running on 2.8ghz standard
i cleared my cmos andso just didnt instal a new vista could this be it ?

any help would be great Mobo is a Gigabyte ma 790xt-ud4p and it supports the cpu tried the f4 and f6 bios










Maarten150, what process did you take in order to clear the cmos? Did you try completely removing the cmos battery? It sounds like some previous settings that you may have had with your 550BE could still be in place via bios. Just out of curiosity, did you have a chance to try the F8 bios?

Good luck


----------



## nirianto

I tried +2% and +4% ACC on all cores but it still wont post. Machine would fire up for about 10 seconds then shut off. I guess the extra two cores are really faulty.

Any idea how high can the X2 550 be pushed on stock voltage? Also, what is the average oc we can out of it?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nirianto* 
Any idea how high can the X2 550 be pushed on stock voltage? Also, what is the average oc we can out of it?

Nirianto, there's really no way of knowing until you start testing. Typically for some 3.7-3.8Ghz overclocks I have seen in upwards of 1.475 - 1.5 volts for the 550BE. Really depends though on cooling, memory and other various settings.

In regards to your unlock issue, I just wanted to clarify...do you have the 4-pin 12volt power connector plugged in?

Good luck


----------



## nirianto

Yes, I have the 4 pin connector plugged in. I might try the chip again using my biostar board that already unlocked my x3 720. Thanks for the help.


----------



## m0t0rbre4th

Hey there In new here but I wanted to give my props the this CPU by far the best thing I have braught for Â£80.


----------



## raisethe3

I am curious how far does this cpu overclock with stock cooling? I am going to be hitting one up around the next couple months or so.


----------



## flowtek

i reckon 3.2 - 3.6 with a good airflow

burn


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...I see. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


i reckon 3.2 - 3.6 with a good airflow

burn


----------



## flowtek

no probs,..

but you'll get tempted to see how it performs and you'll buy 3rd party cooling and push more







, this chip is awsome

burn


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I am curious how far does this cpu overclock with stock cooling? I am going to be hitting one up around the next couple months or so.


Raisethe3, the numbers flowtek included are pretty dead on but don't forget to also factor in the other cooling factors such as room ambients, the various voltages used, airflow in the case ect. For the stock cooler I've seen an average oveclock around 3.6Ghz...this is using 1.4volts or lower.

Hope that helps


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...I see. Well, you know its getting a little colder around this time of the year.  So I know there will be a chance of having the temperature drop slightly if that helps. As of now, I am trying to add two more fans to the front, which I haven't done yet for my case. So that could probably help. Thanks for the reply.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, the numbers flowtek included are pretty dead on but don't forget to also factor in the other cooling factors such as room ambients, the various voltages used, airflow in the case ect. For the stock cooler I've seen an average oveclock around 3.6Ghz...this is using 1.4volts or lower.

Hope that helps


----------



## loopy

Finally i can make it TRICORE!!!! fully stable with stock voltage!!!

Only is necesary to edit BCD in vista/7.

bcdedit /set numproc 3 in CMD.

with 4 cores can't boot into windows, so i'm happy with 3 cores.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


Finally i can make it TRICORE!!!! fully stable with stock voltage!!!

Only is necesary to edit BCD in vista/7.

bcdedit /set numproc 3 in CMD.

with 4 cores can't boot into windows, so i'm happy with 3 cores.


Can't you just set the ACC settings manually for only 3 of the cores? Doing that in Windows is weird for lack of a better word.


----------



## loopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Can't you just set the ACC settings manually for only 3 of the cores? Doing that in Windows is weird for lack of a better word.


I can't or i don't know setting the ACC for only 3 cores. Can you tell me how?

Screenshot!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


I can't or i don't know setting the ACC for only 3 cores. Can you tell me how?

Screenshot!


Under ACC, set it to manual and try Â±2% for three of the cores or whatever the default is (I think -2%? maybe.)


----------



## loopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Under ACC, set it to manual and try Â±2% for three of the cores or whatever the default is (I think -2%? maybe.)


I changed a lot of parameters but nothing...i need more explained, i put -2 -2 -2 +12 to compensate 4th core and nothing


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loopy*


I can't or i don't know setting the ACC for only 3 cores. Can you tell me how?


Loopy, check out the response from Bagpuss in regards to this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post7078553. Refer to post #1451. As mentioned in that post make sure you "clear" the cmos before each attempt.

Hope that helps


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## Maarten150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Maarten150, what process did you take in order to clear the cmos? Did you try completely removing the cmos battery? It sounds like some previous settings that you may have had with your 550BE could still be in place via bios. Just out of curiosity, did you have a chance to try the F8 bios?

Good luck










i cleared the cmoss by jumpers ill take out the battery now

hope it works tried almost everything xd


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, another update on the "unlocking causing artifacts in AVI files and pic/welcome logo/wallpapers" I have started to use IE 8 x64 instead of firefox and I am seeing little to no sign of artifaces in pictures now when browsing, so thats all my artifacts fixed for now, altho these are pretty lame fixes lol and I haven't tried Chrome or Opera to see if artifacts happen whilst viewing photos in these browsers.









Cheers!


----------



## thlnk3r

PaperKuts, I just find it interesting that these artifacts are non-existent while running on just two cores









Would you think if the two disabled cores were really faulty that it would exhibit errors all the time but it seems to only appear with certain applications...


----------



## vnv727

Doing my semi regular check in to see if anyone needs to be added to or updated on the list.

Let me know


----------



## Bliksem

Still new to overclocking but I've manage to unlock the cores. Did testing with OCCT, Prime95 and got it stable to 3.6 with NB frequency set to 2400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773241


----------



## raisethe3

You would've probably went further had you not use 4 sticks of ram. I believe someone said if you overclock using all 4 slots, it taxes the CPU. But nonetheless, good job!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bliksem*


Still new to overclocking but I've manage to unlock the cores. Did testing with OCCT, Prime95 and got it stable to 3.6 with NB frequency set to 2400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773241


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


You would've probably went further had you not use 4 sticks of ram. I believe someone said if you overclock using all 4 slots, it taxes the CPU. But nonetheless, good job!










All depends on the chip...all 8Gb ram here, with [email protected] 2900


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bliksem* 
Still new to overclocking but I've manage to unlock the cores. Did testing with OCCT, Prime95 and got it stable to 3.6 with NB frequency set to 2400.

Bliksem, great job on the overclock especially with 4 sticks of memory +1









How much cpu-nb voltage did you have to use for 2400Mhz?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
All depends on the chip...all 8Gb ram here, with [email protected] 2900

HondaGuy, wow 2900Mhz! Did you have to use extremely high cpu-nb voltages for that? That is a nice memory read speed in Everest.

Good luck guys


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, that's impressive. How did you manage to get them running over 1066? I thought CPU limitation only allow 2 sticks of 1066, or we're on a different subject here?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
All depends on the chip...all 8Gb ram here, with [email protected] 2900


----------



## HondaGuy

*Think3r: * * raisethe3* Those are PC-6400 Ram

What you think about this then????? *thInk3*r CPU-NB @.275...NB [email protected]


----------



## paperKuts

My OC has totally gone to hell, cant get over 3.177GHz, 2100HT and RAM @ 410MHz 4-4-4-12...dunno what i'v done :S


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


My OC has totally gone to hell, cant get over 3.177GHz, 2100HT and RAM @ 410MHz 4-4-4-12...dunno what i'v done :S


Check your Power Supply...could be failing you

Have you always ran your chip as the quad core?


----------



## Bliksem

*thlnk3r*:How much cpu-nb voltage did you have to use for 2400Mhz?

It's currently at 1.4V. and thanks this is my first overclock I ever done and a successful one. Also, luck since many has tried to get a stable quad-core.


----------



## sbeast

my 550 wont unlock (tried with standard and modded BIOS, no luck getting those 2 extra cores) so im planning to OC the standard 2 cores up a bit


----------



## raisethe3

OMG, that's incredible!!!







Good job man.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


*Think3r: * * raisethe3* Those are PC-6400 Ram

What you think about this then????? *thInk3*r CPU-NB @.275...NB [email protected]


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Wow, that's impressive. How did you manage to get them running over 1066? I thought CPU limitation only allow 2 sticks of 1066, or we're on a different subject here?

Raisethe3, are you referring to Bliksem overclock? He actually has 4 sticks of DDR2-800 memory. Same with HondaGuy. However you are correct about the cpu limitation with 4 sticks of DDR2-1066 memory.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
*
What you think about this then????? thInk3r CPU-NB @.275...NB [email protected]
*
*
*
*
HondaGuy, those are crazy overclocks. Almost 3Ghz NB Frequency and 170Mhz overclock on the memory









Quote:


Originally Posted by paperKuts 
My OC has totally gone to hell, cant get over 3.177GHz, 2100HT and RAM @ 410MHz 4-4-4-12...dunno what i'v done :S

Paperkuts, are you capable of overclocking anything while the processor is a dual-core?

Good luck*


----------



## raisethe3

*@think3r*- I was referrring to HondaGuy's pics. Because when I saw it, I thought "woah" because it showed. Because it said "552" so if you double that it would be running at 1104. That's when I was a bit suspicious. Maybe I am looking it at wrong?


----------



## Bliksem

Well, I decide to OC some more. After, a few crash and burn. I've found this setup stable for me so far. Not sure if it will remain stable after a few game testing







. Should I also try playing with the values of the cores? It's currently set to -2% all cores.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=775028


----------



## valdin

Hi to all! Please tell me ho knows wat bios for Gigabyte 770T-UD3P can corrwct unlock the processor cores ?


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, so my OC is still not as good as what I once had it, does having ganged mode turned on effect overclocking?


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valdin* 
Hi to all! Please tell me ho knows wat bios for Gigabyte 770T-UD3P can corrwct unlock the processor cores ?

Guy here claims he used BIOS F3


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Just to add to that, the bios does typically load the processor between 60 and 80%...this is from past experiences and my own observations here on OCN










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
I never thought the CPU would be used that much while just in the BIOS.
Did a quick test just to see how much wattage my PC was eating at the wall...

Code:



Code:


(X2-550 @ 206x17, 4 cores, stock vcore)

BIOS:151WCPU Temp: 36-37C
XP w/CnQ:  84WCPU Temp: 26-27C
XP wo/CnQ: 106WCPU Temp: 30-31C
P95 Sml FFTs: 210WCPU Temp: 51-52C











I wonder if there is any power usage difference of a video card when in the BIOS compared to running in Windows at idle, any thoughts on that?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Because it said "552" so if you double that it would be running at 1104. That's when I was a bit suspicious. Maybe I am looking it at wrong?

Raisethe3, no you're correct. His memory is at 1141









Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
Hey, so my OC is still not as good as what I once had it, does having ganged mode turned on effect overclocking?

PaperKuts, from what I've seen most users tend to run the memory in "unganged mode". I suggest testing both methods to see what gives you the best results.

As previously mentioned are you capable of overclocking this processor as a dual-core and not while it's a quad-core?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 








I wonder if there is any power usage difference of a video card when in the BIOS compared to running in Windows at idle, any thoughts on that?

Edgemeal, that is a great question actually. Since the bios isn't using anything "graphically" intensive I would have to say no. The video card is probably sitting idle during this time.

Good luck


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, are you referring to Bliksem overclock? He actually has 4 sticks of DDR2-800 memory. Same with HondaGuy. However you are correct about the cpu limitation with 4 sticks of DDR2-1066 memory.

HondaGuy, those are crazy overclocks. Almost 3Ghz NB Frequency and 170Mhz overclock on the memory









Paperkuts, are you capable of overclocking anything while the processor is a dual-core?

Good luck


I'm getting my OC back, think the power went out when I was at work over at the end of last week, threw my PC out but I have a surge protector so hardware is fine. Didnt try to OC in dual core, jus put it straight back to quad, gonna try for 3.5Ghz tonight currently jus under 3.4Ghz.

Cheers


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Didnt try to OC in dual core, jus put it straight back to quad, gonna try for 3.5Ghz tonight currently jus under 3.4Ghz.


PaperKuts, we just wanted to make sure you were still able to overclock the 550BE as a dual-core. With all the problems you've had it sounds like the other two cores are may be somewhat iffy.

Good luck buddy


----------



## shug

was looking to unlock my 550be

im running it dual just now @ 3.88

on my guff ga-m57sli-s4

gonna get a new board because im so impressed with this little chip

does any one know if the Asus Crosshair II Formula - AM2 - DDR2 1066 / 800 / 667 - NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI - ATX will be ok for an unlock attempt ?









or can advise on a good board that will ?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...IIFORMULA.html


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shug*


was looking to unlock my 550be

im running it dual just now @ 3.88

on my guff ga-m57sli-s4

gonna get a new board because im so impressed with this little chip

does any one know if the Asus Crosshair II Formula - AM2 - DDR2 1066 / 800 / 667 - NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI - ATX will be ok for an unlock attempt ?









or can advise on a good board that will ?
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...IIFORMULA.html


Shug, here is a list of motherboards to my knowledge that have had successful unlocks with the 550BE: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ing-guide.html. In order to unlock the 550BE you need to have a motherboard that has the SB750 chipset or a nvidia equivalent with the "NCC" feature. The 785G (SB710) apparently will also let you unlock. The only DDR2 board worth looking at (in opinion) on novatech is the 
Biostar TA790GX 128M. This board should allow unlocking if the correct bios is used. I would suggest looking at the GA-MA790XT-UD4P or UD5P but they are both DDR3 motherboards. I'm assuming you only have DDR2 memory?

If you can please add your existing setup to your signature. This will let us know what current hardware you're running ect: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


----------



## shug

the bio star looks ok (_but its at_i?) and yes im currently on ddr 2

i don't want to cross over to _ddr3_ just yet


----------



## mitchellvii

Just read that AMD has dropped the price of the X4 965 to $195. I still have time to return my 550 BE (B50 unlocked) and get the 965 at the lower price for about a $90 premium.

My B50 rocks stable at 3.6. Should I bother? Specs wise, I don't see any benefit to the 965. Arent caches, etc exactly the same?

Any benchies comparing an unlocked 550 vs a 965?


----------



## alwaysAMD

mitchell, that voltage seems pretty high. I only need 1.36v for 3.6Ghz with my unlocked BE. What are you using to stress with?


----------



## shug

any ideas on a board ? nvid


----------



## [email protected]'D

*omg* after trying for what seems like years, see what I've just done.....










how do I go about checking this is stable with the extra cores the usual stability testing or a bit longer than normal? before I overclock the poop out of it


----------



## alwaysAMD

Just run prime95 blend for 6 hours. If it passes, raise her up!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Yepp as we speak p95 is running, and I've moved onto my laptop now


----------



## shug

so if you unlocked with Asus Crosshair III Formula

then quite possibly the Asus Crosshair II Formula will

as i believe the Asus Crosshair III Formula is a ddr3 version of Asus Crosshair II Formula

any thoughts ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


My B50 rocks stable at 3.6. Should I bother? Specs wise, I don't see any benefit to the 965. Arent caches, etc exactly the same?


Mitchellvii, that is correct. The 550BE has the same core (Deneb), only difference is the two disabled cores. All though I think the 965 has a revised IMC so that may be one of the benefits for switching. Unless you run something that is quad-core dependent and/or takes full advantage of all the cores then I would not switch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shug*


so if you unlocked with Asus Crosshair III Formula

then quite possibly the Asus Crosshair II Formula will

as i believe the Asus Crosshair III Formula is a ddr3 version of Asus Crosshair II Formula

any thoughts ?


Shug, the Asus Crosshair III does come with the SB750 chipset so I can't imagine the motherboard not being able to unlock the processor. As long it as the appropriate "ACC" functions then it should. Remember though, there is nothing guaranteed so don't assume you'll be able to unlock the disabled cores









Good luck


----------



## jimsmith

hi this forum looks good 
I have installed a freezer 7 pro rev 2 i don't know why i waited this long 
running the stock cooler only got me 3400MHz stable 
i am running at 3.7 now i tried 3.8 last night and got a bsod during cpu 1 red valley test on 3dmark6. guess i should bump up the voltage. are there any new ways to get a temp reading or is speed fan it? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=780257


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimsmith*


hi this forum looks good 
I have installed a freezer 7 pro rev 2 i don't know why i waited this long 
running the stock cooler only got me 3400MHz stable 
i am running at 3.7 now i tried 3.8 last night and got a bsod during cpu 1 red valley test on 3dmark6. guess i should bump up the voltage. are there any new ways to get a temp reading or is speed fan it? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=780257


Jimsmith, welcome to Overclock.net









As far as I know with the processor unlocked there is still no way of monitoring the "core" temperatures. You still should be able to view the "cpu" temperature which is no too far from the actual core temperatures.

How much cpu voltage are you currently running? Is it safe to assume the cpu-z validation is correct in terms of Vcore? What is your NB Frequency with the above overclock?

Good luck


----------



## Dolk

Could use some help here, got a 0924BPMW on a UD5P. Tried Bios F5, F6, and F6a, none have worked. I can load past BIOS, but after that its a black screen. Any pointers here?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dolk*


Could use some help here, got a 0924BPMW on a UD5P. Tried Bios F5, F6, and F6a, none have worked. I can load past BIOS, but after that its a black screen. Any pointers here?


Dolk, have you tried giving the processor some voltage before unlocking? Try setting your ACC to +2%. Just to clarify everything is at stock settings correct?

Also if you can please add your computer specifications to your signature. This will let us know what type of hardware you have ect. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Dolk

Sorry about that, I always seem to forget to add system specs to my initial posts.

550BE 0924BPMW UD5P (Bios from F5 - F6a) 4 gigs OCZ Plat 1333 Under an Antec 900 with H20.

I have used stock settings, and have only tried -2% on ACC. The CPU has gone up to 4.0ghz with no effort, but I'll try the added voltage, load to OS, than Unlock.


----------



## shug

ordered the crosshair II so i will let you know if i get an unlock from it


----------



## Dolk

Asus boards are not the best with the 0924BPMW, they seem to like Gigy boards better. A lot have done it on the UD4P, but I only had the 5P at hand.

EDIT

To anyone who has not seen this yet

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardwar...re-unlocking/1


----------



## shug

yeah i do pref gig boards but they seem limited am2+ - 3 @ddr2

im not looking forward to the asus bios after being so long now

with gigo the board is awesome and seems the front runner for now

for ddr 2

i just wonder what i can get from the chip with 4 cores as i had it 3.9 as dual

not realy overly fussed but curious about the 4 cores as this is a screaming

dual core chip tbh !


----------



## Gill..

Count me in - unlocked to 4 cores at lunch today and Oc'd to 3.6.... real playtime will come tonight.

MSI GD70 1.6 BIOS..

Oh yeah, RAM's at 1600!! BLAM!


----------



## [email protected]'D

is it just me, because im strugling to get my x4 B50 past 3.8Ghz stable yet I could get 4.1Ghz as a duely


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dolk*


I have used stock settings, and have only tried -2% on ACC. The CPU has gone up to 4.0ghz with no effort, but I'll try the added voltage, load to OS, than Unlock.


Dolk, keep us updated. Hopefully the two cores aren't really "faulty".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shug*


ordered the crosshair II so i will let you know if i get an unlock from it


Shug, I know some users here that did not have much luck with that board. Hopefully it treats you well.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


is it just me, because im strugling to get my x4 B50 past 3.8Ghz stable yet I could get 4.1Ghz as a duely


[email protected]'D, you are dealing with two other cores so that probably explains the difficulty. More cpu voltage will be required. How much have you overclocked your NB Frequency?

Good luck

EDIT: Sorry for the double post


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, you are dealing with two other cores so that probably explains the difficulty. More cpu voltage will be required. How much have you overclocked your NB Frequency?

Good luck

EDIT: Sorry for the double post


currently at 2.636Ghz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


currently at 2.636Ghz


[email protected]'D, sometimes overclocking the NB Frequency helps with the cpu overclock but apparently you've already done that









Have you tried backing down the NB Frequency a bit to see if that helps? How much cpu-nb voltage are you running?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, sometimes overclocking the NB Frequency helps with the cpu overclock but apparently you've already done that









Have you tried backing down the NB Frequency a bit to see if that helps? How much cpu-nb voltage are you running?

Good luck


phwoarrr off the top of my I think it is 1.3v


----------



## Dolk

Just tried your suggestions th|nk3r, didn't help









Any other pointers?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
phwoarrr off the top of my I think it is 1.3v

[email protected]'D, that should be plenty. Try dropping the multiplier a bit to see if that helps. Hopefully a few others will chime in soon with some suggestions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dolk* 
Just tried your suggestions th|nk3r, didn't help









Any other pointers?

Dolk, do you by any chance have your memory overclocked?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, that should be plenty. Try dropping the multiplier a bit to see if that helps. Hopefully a few others will chime in soon with some suggestions.

Dolk, do you by any chance have your memory overclocked?


yeah I'm working on it now as much as I love having a quad I want my 4.1Ghz back







! going to goto bed and prime 95 with the settings I have now will update when I return home from work tomorrow/ well today. thanks for info thlnk3r


----------



## jimsmith

Quote:



How much cpu voltage are you currently running? Is it safe to assume the cpu-z validation is correct in terms of Vcore? What is your NB Frequency with the above overclock?


the voltage is 1.36v 
nb is 2000 mhz
acc +2 on all cores
the only thing i did was set the multi to 18.5 and turned off cool & quiet after i installed the freezer 7 
what is a safe increment to bump the NB by ?


----------



## Dolk

Nah everything is set to stock.


----------



## Gill..

3816 x18,
212 fsb
2200ht
2331 NB
RAM DDR3 @1698! CAS 8!! 1.7 on the V there I think - I upped it..

Picture Link to CPUZ's times 2 (CPU and RAM), Hardware monitor with voltages used and temps on the GD70). Under water, but I need to clean the Rad and water itself.. (drain).

Still have to change ACC to +2.
And still have to ghetto strap some fans on those NB/SB...I got a crazy heatpipe and 2 blocks - not sure I'd waterblock that...but still need more airflow to cool it down.

I got 2 50mm's I might strap on next run...might try the multi one more time with some more stability tests.

I'll be running BOINC 100 % on 4 cores (got BOINC manager to recognized my freed prisoner cores with a reinstall, GPU apps seem intect whew....)..will be running the 4 cores at 90% for testing all night leaving 10% for all things Vista...

And after this post, I'll run 3 cores and multitask more than my 7 active windowed programs now w ram at 2.4 of 4 GB used....

Still feeling constrained, I know this thing would open up with my other DIMMS filled.

I might go up on NB if you think I can chance it.... is that too cocky? I think I'm volted out...temps are high.

Water change and cleaning water/rad should shave 5C or more there on load.

CPU temp holding steady at 62...which was about my highest on the 940 BE when it was dirty...

Loving this GD70 and Ripjaw! I knew I wasn't crazy to overbuy on the RAM speed (2000)....it works like a CHARM at these lower speeds. Get to tighten up the timing and focus on the CPU...


----------



## Turtlewrench

Question any one have a Megahalem cooler on there 550? If so what bracket did you use? I am thinking of adding one of these, a dark knight or a Monsoon.

Looking to lower my temps and looking for ideas.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimsmith*


what is a safe increment to bump the NB by ?


Jimsmith, I believe the NB Frequency is increased via multiplier. Perhaps someone with this board can clarify. Try only going up in an increment of one. I've heard that overclocking the NB Frequency can also help with the processor overclock so it's worth a shot. Try also giving your cpu some more voltage. I'm impressed that you were able to get 3.7Ghz stable at 1.36volts. Great job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dolk*


Nah everything is set to stock.


Dolk, I'm out of suggestions. It sounds like you may have an actual faulty quad-core processor. Hopefully some other members have some suggestions for you. Sorry I couldn't help. I wish unlocking was always guaranteed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


I'll be running BOINC 100 % on 4 cores (got BOINC manager to recognized my freed prisoner cores with a reinstall, GPU apps seem intect whew....)..will be running the 4 cores at 90% for testing all night leaving 10% for all things Vista...

And after this post, I'll run 3 cores and multitask more than my 7 active windowed programs now w ram at 2.4 of 4 GB used....

I might go up on NB if you think I can chance it.... is that too cocky? I think I'm volted out...temps are high.


Gill, your method of stress testing sounds quite strenuous









In regards to the "NB Frequency" I'd keep it where it's at now. Test for stability and see where you stand first. How much cpu-nb voltage are using for 2331Mhz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


Question any one have a Megahalem cooler on there 550? If so what bracket did you use? I am thinking of adding one of these, a dark knight or a Monsoon.

Looking to lower my temps and looking for ideas.


Turtlewrench, I believe this is the bracket you're looking for: http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/proli...ntion-kit.html.

Hope that helps.

Good luck guys


----------



## Turtlewrench

OK I been retesting my temps, cause I worry. I used prime 95 for the 1st time tonight. Usually I have used OCCT. I did a blend test every thing was going good, till 8 minutes in on worker #3. I got this message: fatal error: final result was EA107F56, expected 33BB2689. The other 3 workers passed the 1024k self test. At this time my temp were 58 to 59C.

So this makes me ask two questions:

Is that an ok temp range?

What the heck does that message mean?

Oh the temp in the room was 22.1C

Started running the max temp test in prime 95. after two minutes I got this error on worker #2:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected

Never failed in other programs b4. What could correct his, more Volts? Temp again where 58C to 59C, never reached 60.


----------



## vnv727

That temp is a bit high, especially for only a few minutes in. I try to keep max temp under 55. My setup now gets to like ~52 in a slightly warmer room.

What voltage are you pumping through that thing?


----------



## sweissberg14

So this might be the biggest noob thing but i have two questions. 
1). my first 550BE phenom 2 i bought somehow died from setting the acc to auto and the other thing to hybrid on my gigabyte 790x ud4p board is that common? and second more important .......2). i just bought the asus crosshair 3 with a new 550 phenom 2 and was wondering if anyone has settings for a minimal clock such as an overclock to 3.5 ghz i could use for now as i learn to overclock so i have somewhere to learn and start from..im new to this buildign and clocking but i wanna learn


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweissberg14* 
So this might be the biggest noob thing but i have two questions.
1). my first 550BE phenom 2 i bought somehow died from setting the acc to auto and the other thing to hybrid on my gigabyte 790x ud4p board is that common? and second more important .......2). i just bought the asus crosshair 3 with a new 550 phenom 2 and was wondering if anyone has settings for a minimal clock such as an overclock to 3.5 ghz i could use for now as i learn to overclock so i have somewhere to learn and start from..im new to this buildign and clocking but i wanna learn









Enabling ACC would not kill a chip. If it doesn't post after setting ACC to auto then that just means the locked cores must be defective. Did you try resetting the BIOS?

All chips are different. Find the highest stable clock on stock volts (use OCCT or another program to test stability for a couple hours). Then when you run into instability up the voltage a little. I wouldn't go high than 1.5v Vcore for an air cooled PC.


----------



## sweissberg14

the only thing is when i set acc it said ecc frmware do not turn off then all of a sudden comp would turn everything on video card would rev high but no way to reset bios get a screen nothing...i cleared cmos and all that ........So in this case now im nervous to set to acc cause if it stops posting how do i fix .....but the overclocking i mean is there an easy way to just move multiplier a little and bam its overclocked hahaha i dotn wanna screw with volts


----------



## jimsmith

any one having a problem with a hd5870 ?
at first i thought i had a problem running a multiplier over 18.5 stable. i would get bsod during assassins creed ($5 on steam) but then my second monitor started to mess up
i uninstalled cat 9.1 and went back to driver it shipped with and have bsod 4 times since
guess ill go back to 2x at 3.1 and start over
now im kind of glad i haven't received my copy of windows 7 yet


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
That temp is a bit high, especially for only a few minutes in. I try to keep max temp under 55. My setup now gets to like ~52 in a slightly warmer room.

What voltage are you pumping through that thing?

it's at 1.456v.

Also any body got any ideas why I would have a floating unstable core? Look up above and you will see first test #3 was no good, then #2 was.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench* 
it's at 1.456v.

Also any body got any ideas why I would have a floating unstable core? Look up above and you will see first test #3 was no good, then #2 was.

Turtlewrench, have you tried backing down your overclock slightly to see if that helps the stability issues in Prime 95?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweissberg14* 
the only thing is when i set acc it said ecc frmware do not turn off then all of a sudden comp would turn everything on video card would rev high but no way to reset bios get a screen nothing...i cleared cmos and all that ........So in this case now im nervous to set to acc cause if it stops posting how do i fix .....but the overclocking i mean is there an easy way to just move multiplier a little and bam its overclocked hahaha i dotn wanna screw with volts

Sweissberg14, in some instances you may have to actually increase the cpu voltage before enabling ACC. Additional cpu voltage is required when the other two cores are unlocked. I recommend testing with 1.4 volts. If you do run into any problems then clearing the cmos should bring everything back to factory defaults. Did you remove the cmos battery?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimsmith* 
any one having a problem with a hd5870 ?
at first i thought i had a problem running a multiplier over 18.5 stable. i would get bsod during assassins creed ($5 on steam) but then my second monitor started to mess up
i uninstalled cat 9.1 and went back to driver it shipped with and have bsod 4 times since
guess ill go back to 2x at 3.1 and start over

Jimsmith, what kind of stability testing did you perform with the new overclock? You are on the right track though...back everything to stock first and see if the games play fine. If they do then perhaps it was your overclock that was causing issues. Also make sure your case as enough airflow inside to cool that HD5870









Good luck


----------



## Turtlewrench

No I havent tried backing it down yet. But I thought it was weird that OCCT didnt catch it. But I gotta say I am happy with it in Dual core. Think it wasn't as stable as I thought. I was playing arma2 tonight in dual with it at 3.8 and it was smoother then normal. So now I am thinking I will keep it dual and see how high I can get it on air with my new cooling upgrade(when I get it next week). I will also start to mess around with the NB and see if I can get my ram to run at 1066 instead of 800. I also lapped my CPU this week just to try it out.

I gotta say again even as just a dual core this CPU rocks. It might be because it is my first CPU that I am starting to understand OCing. But it is pure awesome


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


I also lapped my CPU this week just to try it out.

I gotta say again even as just a dual core this CPU rocks. It might be because it is my first CPU that I am starting to understand OCing. But it is pure awesome


Turtlewrench, glad you're happy with it! Do you have any pictures of your lap? Did it show any improvements during load?

How does Arma II play on your 5850? Smooth gameplay I'm assuming?

Good luck


----------



## whitekidney

Count me in !
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=783734

Got it yesterday


----------



## flowtek

congrats with the unlock whitekidney







, but is that only 1000HT on your nForce board?

flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitekidney*


Count me in ! 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=783734


Whitekidney, looking great









Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


congrats with the unlock whitekidney







, but is that only 1000HT on your nForce


Flowtek, the M4N72-E is capable of higher HT Link speeds (2600Mhz). He may have to manually input his HT multiplier to resolve that small issue.

Good luck


----------



## whitekidney

I OC'ed it to 3.6ghz, it ran stable for about 30 minutes or so.

I'm gonna prime95 it for longer now soon !


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Turtlewrench, glad you're happy with it! Do you have any pictures of your lap? Did it show any improvements during load?

How does Arma II play on your 5850? Smooth gameplay I'm assuming?

Good luck


Much smoother now with the dual OC then the Quad, so I guess it wasnt as stable as I thought. The game is great and just waiting for some patch love from BIS.


----------



## ITaoI

Hm got mine last night heres what I've done to it so far doing some more tests later.

cpu-z

results


----------



## flowtek

hi guys, i found something interesting with my current overclock,..










with this setting i can pass OCCT, IBT, LinX and Prime95 (6hrs blend) with no problem, i was just going to bench with cinebench and post in one of the thread,... ouch, my pc just restarted, i tried 3 times, no luck, restart my pc still no luck, tried another short run of OCCT just to make sure, it passed, still, no luck with cinebench.. found out that i had to lower my timming to 5-7-7-24 and up the cpu-nb (now with 1.26v),..










finally going well with cinebench







.. is it true that this chip has weaker IMC than other native quad like 955 or 965?

thx
flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ITaoI*


Hm got mine last night heres what I've done to it so far doing some more tests later.


ITaoI, looking good so far though for the memory "Read" speed it seems a little low for that specific memory frequency. I think you should be in about the 9,000's. Have you attempted to overclock your NB Frequency?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


finally going well with cinebench







.. is it true that this chip has weaker IMC than other native quad like 955 or 965?


Flowtek, it's strange that you are unable to run your memory at the factory sub-timings (5-5-5-15). After applying more voltage to the NB Frequency did you try dropping the sub-timings back to stock?

As far as I know the 955 and 965 just have a newer "revised" IMC versus the 550. I would necessarily say the 550 has a weaker IMC.

Good luck


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Flowtek, it's strange that you are unable to run your memory at the factory sub-timings (5-5-5-15). After applying more voltage to the NB Frequency did you try dropping the sub-timings back to stock?


.. it was fine with this

3700Mhz (1.42v)
multi 18.5
bus 200
2000 HT (1.2v)
2600 NB (1.2v)
CPU-NB (1.2v)
RAM 1066 5-5-5-15 2T (2.1v)

i always use OCCT linpack, IBT, LinX (1 hour each) and Prime95 Blend (4hrs minimum)... cinebench 64bit no problem









also stable with

3800Mhz (1.47v)
multi 19
bus 200
2000 HT (1.2v)
2400 NB (1.2v)
CPU-NB (1.2375v)
RAM 1066 5-5-5-15 2T (2.1v)

but crash with Cinebench









i backed down the timming to *5-7-7-24* and more CPU-NB to 1.26v to pass Cinebench.. it went well









last try.. after a few tweak, i set back to *5-5-5-15* but added *moarr* CPU-NB to 1.28v







.. now i'm happy


















i guess cpu-nb is the trickiest part of ocing this chip









thx
flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
i guess cpu-nb is the trickiest part of ocing this chip









Flowtek, it appears that way. All though decent sub-timings and a nice overclock NB Frequency shows really nice in memory benchmarks









Good luck


----------



## flowtek

thx thlnk3r, 2600NB seems the sweetest spot







, i'll try to mess with it even if i had to up the cpu-nb a little









flo


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


finally going well with cinebench







.. is it true that this chip has weaker IMC than other native quad like 955 or 965?

thx
flo


No. Since all Phenom IIs come from the same base (Deneb,) it just depends on the manufactured date. What stepping/batch # do you have? It should be the second line I think. The ones manufactured later seem to have better IMC while early ones are weaker.

The new C3 stepping which should be released soon is going to have an even better IMC and overclockability!


----------



## robbo2

Both my cores are bad an 1 stick of my ram is now dead. This was really fun. I have 3.4 atm on stock volts an not loading past 32c


----------



## flowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


No. Since all Phenom IIs come from the same base (Deneb,) it just depends on the manufactured date. What stepping/batch # do you have? It should be the second line I think. The ones manufactured later seem to have better IMC while early ones are weaker.

The new C3 stepping which should be released soon is going to have an even better IMC and overclockability!


thank you *Dopamin3*,.. i got mine early when it came out, its 0922APMW if im not mistaken... the thing is, i'm quite new with AMD, so when ocing NB i just up the NBvolt at first and it didnt help much going 2600, realize that cpu-nb plays important role and ive seen many using stock cpu-nb/nbvolt up to 2500-2600









very nice info for C3 step, sure will be an improvement from early C2, but 4.1Ghz at 1.3v????? dang!!! i'll cancel my i5 and get this instead









flo


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Both my cores are bad an 1 stick of my ram is now dead. This was really fun. I have 3.4 atm on stock volts an not loading past 32c

Robbo2, sorry to hear that. Hopefully you have better luck with the processor as a dual-core.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
ive seen many using stock cpu-nb/nbvolt up to 2500-2600









very nice info for C3 step, sure will be an improvement from early C2, but 4.1Ghz at 1.3v????? dang!!! i'll cancel my i5 and get this instead

Flowtek, the die's that are cut close to the inner wafer seem to have the best luck with achieving high NB Frequencies with low voltages. You can check your stepping for this if you would like. The numbers are at the end of the stepping and usually are 5 digits long.

I too have heard the C3 stepping is suppose to offer nice clocks with low voltages. I'm looking forward to it









Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Do you know when the C3 stepping comes out? They coming out as a dual-core right?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
^^^Do you know when the C3 stepping comes out? They coming out as a dual-core right?









Raisethe3, I believe they are already out. Look for a stepping ending in "GM"









Here's more information about the steppings (provided by HondaGuy): http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/59...s-incl-c3.html

Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

Finally OC'd my 550.








Not much, but I can see the differance. It doesn't change the temps too much,(about 1 or 2C in Prime95 load, max that was seen was 47C.) My mobo is always hot for some reason. It seems the northbridge cooler is not well attached. I shall give attention to the matter, sometime. It seems to be a common problem with my motherboard.
I finally did it, thanks to you guys. Add me up to the club !


----------



## shug

so if you unlocked with Asus Crosshair III Formula

then quite possibly the Asus Crosshair II Formula will

as i believe the Asus Crosshair III Formula is a ddr3 version of Asus Crosshair II Formula

any thoughts ?


----------



## HondaGuy

Just playing around with my NB and my Ram timings...


----------



## flowtek

naaaaah.. 3000NB is nothing









flo

EDIT: wooot.. 8 gigs!!?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


My mobo is always hot for some reason. It seems the northbridge cooler is not well attached.


Axxess, looking good buddy!

The abnormal high temperatures may be due to the 291Mhz overclock that you have on the chipset(HT Clock speed). Have you tried increasing the processor clock speed with just the multiplier?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shug*


so if you unlocked with Asus Crosshair III Formula

then quite possibly the Asus Crosshair II Formula will


Shug, the Crosshair II does not have the "ACC" feature in it's BIOS. It's also not a SB750 chipset like the Crosshair III. From the searches I've done, users haven't had much luck unlocking with the Crosshair II. If I remember correctly didn't you already ask this question a few pages back?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just playing around with my NB and my Ram timings...


HondaGuy, 3000Mhz NB Frequency!







wowzy


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess, looking good buddy!

The abnormal high temperatures may be due to the 291Mhz overclock that you have on the chipset(HT Clock speed). Have you tried increasing the processor clock speed with just the multiplier?

Shug, the Crosshair II does not have the "ACC" feature in it's BIOS. It's also not a SB750 chipset like the Crosshair III. From the searches I've done, users haven't had much luck unlocking with the Crosshair II. If I remember correctly didn't you already ask this question a few pages back?

HondaGuy, 3000Mhz NB Frequency!







wowzy


I never touched the HT clock speed, in fact, I only changed my multiplier to 17.5... I think you mistook the 201 for a 291







Seeing the quality of the picture I took, perfectly normal lol.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I never touched the HT clock speed, in fact, I only changed my multiplier to 17.5... I think you mistook the 201 for a 291







Seeing the quality of the picture I took, perfectly normal lol.

Axxess, ahhhhh ok. The image is a little small









Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## ITaoI

When running occt and gives a message+sound stating error on core# what does that mean? Defective core or? Sometimes the core#changes...

edit:when unlocking then changing back to dual core would the 2 unlocked cores change it sequence

i.e. core 0, 1=good core then 2,3 perhaps defective would the numbering change?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ITaoI*


When running occt and gives a message+sound stating error on core# what does that mean? Defective core or? Sometimes the core#changes...


ITaoI, that could just mean your overclock is unstable. Have you tried backing down the overclock and retesting with OCCT?

Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for that link, think3r. But according the list, I don't see dual-core. I was targeting at the dual core since I have no needs for a quad-core. Is AMD going to stop making dual-core after this 550BE?

I just wondering what's AMD's next project. I know I heard about 6-8 cores which they are working on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, I believe they are already out. Look for a stepping ending in "GM"









Here's more information about the steppings (provided by HondaGuy): http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/59...s-incl-c3.html

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Thanks for that link, think3r. But according the list, I don't see dual-core. I was targeting at the dual core since I have no needs for a quad-core. Is AMD going to stop making dual-core after this 550BE?

I just wondering what's AMD's next project. I know I heard about 6-8 cores which they are working on.

Raisethe3, I'm not sure if there will be a C3 stepping dual-core. That is excellent question...maybe HondaGuy can shed some light on that question.

The six-core processors from AMD already out in server form. For desktop users I think the release date was sometime in 2010 but that may have changed since I checked last.

Good luck


----------



## whitekidney

My X2 clock :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=786591

My X4 clock :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791818

Good clocks.
It's stable.!


----------



## its my first time

Here's mine










How the hell do some of you get 4.0ghz at such low voltages???


----------



## Axxess+

If you actually unlocked the other cores, can you post your CPU revision ?
Or does it even matter ?
If I knew my CPU was unlockable, I would flash my BIOS right the hell now.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
If you actually unlocked the other cores, can you post your CPU revision ?
Or does it even matter ?
If I knew my CPU was unlockable, I would flash my BIOS right the hell now.

I can unlock my all 4 cores (revision in image above)

I can't get the clocks that high, so I'd rather higher clocks as a dual core.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I can unlock my all 4 cores (revision in image above)

I can't get the clocks that high, so I'd rather higher clocks as a dual core.

What were your clocks when unlocked ?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
What were your clocks when unlocked ?

I could get 3.4ghz stable.

I didn't really mess about trying to push it further.

At 3.4ghz it needed crazy voltages, considering I can get 3.6ghz on stock volts as a dual core

edit: quick question, does anyone know if the voltages listed on the first page are idle or on load?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, I'm not sure if there will be a C3 stepping dual-core. That is excellent question...maybe HondaGuy can shed some light on that question.

The six-core processors from AMD already out in server form. For desktop users I think the release date was sometime in 2010 but that may have changed since I checked last.

Good luck


Yes there will be the 550 & 555 with C3 stepping out soon....







November

Dual core processor phenom II X2 555 Black edition, which will be based on new stepping C3 as the prepared new energy version phenom II X4 965 Black edition with TDP level not more than 125 W. Processors are made from identical crystals, simply in case of Phenom II X2 two core are disabled, but it is possible to unlock them using the ACC function in the regime auto .


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for that Honda, so it be wise that I would wait for that stepping? Or should I just pull the plug and go with the current 550BE now?

Another note, will the C3 stepping still support DDR2?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Yes there will be the 550 & 555 with C3 stepping out soon....


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, how is that even possible...4.1Ghz at 1.296 volts









Raisethe3, the C3 stepping is still technically a AM3 processor so yes it should be DDR3. The only difference is it's a "newer" stepping.


----------



## raisethe3

Lol, I ask about DDR2. But it is an AM3, so now I know it will support DDR2. Thanks Think3r.

Also yea, 4.1ghz on 1.296 volts is very impressive!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, how is that even possible...4.1Ghz at 1.296 volts









Raisethe3, the C3 stepping is still technically a AM3 processor so yes it should be DDR3. The only difference is it's a "newer" stepping.


----------



## HondaGuy

Yes it will support DDR2
ALSO
The Phenom II X6 will support both DDR2 and DDR3 like Deneb.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Yes there will be the 550 & 555 with C3 stepping out soon....







November

Dual core processor phenom II X2 555 Black edition, which will be based on new stepping C3 as the prepared new energy version phenom II X4 965 Black edition with TDP level not more than 125 W. Processors are made from identical crystals, simply in case of Phenom II X2 two core are disabled, but it is possible to unlock them using the ACC function in the regime auto .


Hondaguy you seem to know your stuff, any tips on overclocking the x2 550, do you find they perform better with higher multis or higher fsbs, stock nb frequency and ht frequency etc

Thanks


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for the reply Honda! I think I will put off buying the 550BE then!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Yes it will support DDR2


----------



## HondaGuy

just play around with the CPU multi and the NB, for now, leave your ram stock


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Lol, I ask about DDR2. But it is an AM3, so now I know it will support DDR2. Thanks Think3r.

Also yea, 4.1ghz on 1.296 volts is very impressive!










Raisethe3, sorry about that I think I misunderstood your post









The IMC in the 550 supports both ddr2/ddr3. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## raisethe3

Its okay thInk3r, its all good now. Just can't wait for that chip to release and then I should be set. Hopefully there's a BIOS release for that chip as soon as possible too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, sorry about that I think I misunderstood your post









The IMC in the 550 supports both ddr2/ddr3. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


just play around with the CPU multi and the NB, for now, leave your ram stock


Thanks.

Also I can pass linx and intel burn test but I crash doing blend tests in prime95, the pc reboots.

I've got the ram at stock, timings, frequency and volts.

I don't get why it's crashing, even the nb and ht are at stock.

THis is at 4.0ghz, my cpu voltage is at 1.56


----------



## HondaGuy

You will have to Up your volts on your NB...Add +200 to your NB
that will help stable your system

What are your temps like?

EDIT: Are you running bios 1105???


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
You will have to Up your volts on your NB...Add +200 to your NB
that will help stable your system

What are your temps like?

Temps are under 40 degrees celcius on full load.

Do you mean add volts to cpu nb or nb?

My current volts are

cpu 1.55
cpu nb 1.25
cpu vdda 2.5
ht 1.2
nb 1.1
ram 1.8

nb frequency is at 2400
ht frequency is at 2000

cpu is 200x20 4.0ghz

no i'm running bios 1004, would 1105 make much difference?


----------



## HondaGuy

Update your bios then...
and run the same test again

also check your ram Specs on there website and make sure that only need 1.8 volts which you have them set at....they should need more


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Update your bios then...
and run the same test again

Ok I'll try that.

Do my voltages look ok to you

Yeah checked specs at 800mhz it's 1.8 or 2.1 at 1066


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Ok I'll try that.

Do my voltages look ok to you

just your ram volts....like I said before. update bios and run same test again....You need a stable bios first in order to get a good OC

unless your running OCZ Platinum low voltage ones... then there 1.8v


----------



## its my first time

Flashed the bios to 1105 and everything seems worse, as soon as I run blend my pc freezes and I need to push the pwoer button down to reboot.

I've got no clue what to adjust now, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Flashed the bios to 1105 and everything seems worse, as soon as I run blend my pc freezes and I need to push the pwoer button down to reboot.

I've got no clue what to adjust now, I'm out of ideas.


Its my first time, as HondaGuy previously mentioned try adding voltage to your "cpu-nb". It looks like you already did increase the voltage but try giving it another +.100.

For your cpu overclock back it down to 3.9Ghz (200x19.5) and retest with Prime 95 to see if that gives you any positive results. It's quite possible that you may have reached the limit on your processor with the 4Ghz OC.

Good luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Its okay thInk3r, its all good now. Just can't wait for that chip to release and then I should be set. Hopefully there's a BIOS release for that chip as soon as possible too.










Raisethe3, flashing the bios for a C3 may not be required. You'll probably be able to throw the processor in and fire it right up...


----------



## terence52

hi guys,
just bought a 0925apaw batch 550be
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=792609
not sure y they would not validate it..


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Flashed the bios to 1105 and everything seems worse, as soon as I run blend my pc freezes and I need to push the pwoer button down to reboot.

I've got no clue what to adjust now, I'm out of ideas.

You can always downgrade back to older bios...If you can take some pics of your bios and post some pics...What are you running your ram at,800 or 1066?

Also have you ever tried to unlock the 550?


----------



## Axxess+

Since my overclock, I heard people talking about memory speeds, and how they should be adapted to my new clock, but I don't really understand anything, even after reading the Guide in the AMD Memory section. Or is it only if I get unstability ?
Can someone enlight me ?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You can always downgrade back to older bios...If you can take some pics of your bios and post some pics...What are you running your ram at,800 or 1066?

Also have you ever tried to unlock the 550?


I've tried running ram at 800, 1066 and 667, same result.

Yes I have unlocked cores before, could that have caused instability?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, as HondaGuy previously mentioned try adding voltage to your "cpu-nb". It looks like you already did increase the voltage but try giving it another +.100.

For your cpu overclock back it down to 3.9Ghz (200x19.5) and retest with Prime 95 to see if that gives you any positive results. It's quite possible that you may have reached the limit on your processor with the 4Ghz OC.

Good luck










I've tried bumping all the voltages but it's made no difference.

The odd thing is I used to be stable at 4.0ghz, then I tried unlocking cores, and ever since then I get this freezing and blue screens when running blend test.

What are the likely causes cpu, ram or nb?


----------



## its my first time

Here are pics of my bios, hope this is enough info.

Thanks


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Since my overclock, I heard people talking about memory speeds, and how they should be adapted to my new clock, but I don't really understand anything, even after reading the Guide in the AMD Memory section. Or is it only if I get unstability ?
Can someone enlight me ?

If you're stable I wouldn't worry.

What speed is your ram running at?

What have you used to test stability?


----------



## its my first time

Been testing some more with blend on prime95, what is odd is that sometimes I get a bsod, then other times I get a black screen and reboot or freeze, it always seems to happen at the same time.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


If you're stable I wouldn't worry.

What speed is your ram running at?

What have you used to test stability?


Running at 400Mhz, in dual channel(800Mhz).
I used Prime95 for about 1 hour, no stability issues whatsover... for now.
Was I supposed to change my RAM speed ?
It's some PC-6400 2x2 Gb sticks, OCZ Blade running at 400Mhz, in 4-4-3-14, I think.
Can't check right now, I am not at home.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Running at 400Mhz, in dual channel(800Mhz).
I used Prime95 for about 1 hour, no stability issues whatsover... for now.
Was I supposed to change my RAM speed ?
It's some PC-6400 2x2 Gb sticks, OCZ Blade running at 400Mhz, in 4-4-3-14, I think.
Can't check right now, I am not at home.


You're running at stock speeds that's absolutley fine.

Maybe try and tighten your timings for increased performance (lower the numbers to tighten







)

Also what have you got your 550 running at?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


The odd thing is I used to be stable at 4.0ghz, then I tried unlocking cores, and ever since then I get this freezing and blue screens when running blend test.


Its my first time, don't forget you're unlocking two other cores so you may be forced to lower the speed. Have you tried testing a lower overclock (ie. 3.8-3.9Ghz)?

Good luck


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Its my first time, don't forget you're unlocking two other cores so you may be forced to lower the speed. Have you tried testing a lower overclock (ie. 3.8-3.9Ghz)?

Good luck

Hi thanks for the reply.

I'm actually trying my overclcok as a dual core.

I did unlock the cores earlier but I did a cmos reset to get it back to a dual core and ever since I've been having issues with stability.

I've just been testing 3.9ghz and I was rock stable before but now same thing when I run prime 95, either bsod or balck screen adn reboot.

I'm just don't get why I'm getting problems


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I've just been testing 3.9ghz and I was rock stable before but now same thing when I run prime 95, either bsod or balck screen adn reboot.

I'm just don't get why I'm getting problems

Its my first time, are you running the exact same settings as before? Can you provide us with some CPU-Z screen shots? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

Good luck


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Its my first time, are you running the exact same settings as before? Can you provide us with some CPU-Z screen shots? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

Good luck

Here are my current cpu-z shots

As you can see I've tried putting everything back at stock and only working with the cpu multi and cpu voltage

As soon as I run blend pc freezes or black screen and reboot etc


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Here are my current cpu-z shots

As you can see I've tried putting everything back at stock and only working with the cpu multi and cpu voltage

As soon as I run blend pc freezes or black screen and reboot etc


Its my first time, the screen shots above show your 4Ghz overclock. Have you always had the NB Frequency at stock? Try increasing it a little bit. Overclocking the NB Frequency can sometimes help with the cpu overclock. Have you tried testing 3.7Ghz?

How many sticks of memory are you running? What model OCZ memory do you have?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, the screen shots above show your 4Ghz overclock. Have you always had the NB Frequency at stock? Try increasing it a little bit. Overclocking the NB Frequency can sometimes help with the cpu overclock. Have you tried testing 3.7Ghz?

How many sticks of memory are you running? What model OCZ memory do you have?


I've tried nb frequency at various different freqeuncies 2000, 2200, 2400, 2600

I'm running two 2gb sticks of ocz platinum ocz2p10664gk.

I would normally have given up and taken the approach that the chip had reached it's limit but it was stable at 4.0ghz before on prime blend.

I've evn tried running the ram at different frequencies.

Can too much cpu nb voltage cause instability? Default vid is 1.1 apaprently, so what ballpark figure would I need for 2400?


----------



## flowtek

1.2v should be enough depending on core clock









flo


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


1.2v should be enough depending on core clock









flo


Thanks


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
You're running at stock speeds that's absolutley fine.

Maybe try and tighten your timings for increased performance (lower the numbers to tighten







)

Also what have you got your 550 running at?

3.5 Ghz(upped the multiplier to 17.5)


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Can too much cpu nb voltage cause instability? Default vid is 1.1 apaprently, so what ballpark figure would I need for 2400?

I think default NB VID is 1.1v while CPU-NB VID is around 1.185vish? I don't know, but to run the overclock listed in my sig rig I have with 2400mhz NB:

1.5v CPU
1.35v CPU-NB
1.3v NB

Different CPU but same effect. CPU voltage is actually adds more stability to stabilizing the NB frequency too! For example I can pass a small fft at 1.48v on the CPU, but fail blend with that NB clock. When I bump up to 1.5v, I can run blend all day.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
3.5 Ghz(upped the multiplier to 17.5)

Yeah you should be rock solid at that overclock.

My chip can do 3.6 on stock volts.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Yeah you should be rock solid at that overclock.

My chip can do 3.6 on stock volts.

So for the memory... Do I have to adjust the voltage to get better timings, and will it really make a differance before I go tweaking it in the BIOS ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I'm running two 2gb sticks of ocz platinum ocz2p10664gk.

Can too much cpu nb voltage cause instability? Default vid is 1.1 apaprently, so what ballpark figure would I need for 2400?


Its my first time, set your tRAS to the default timing (18). Adjust your tRC to 23. The sums of tRP (5) and tRAS (18) should equal tRC. Leave the timings at that so they reflect the factory sub-timings.

For your cpu-nb voltage trying bumping up the voltage +.200. Per HondaGuy it's recommended for anything over 2400Mhz NB Freq that you give it that much voltage.

I honestly don't what to say about the 4Ghz OC working previously. Are you sure you didn't skip a setting or two before the cmos clear?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


So for the memory... Do I have to adjust the voltage to get better timings, and will it really make a differance before I go tweaking it in the BIOS ?


Axxess+, it really depends. Test both configurations if you can. In my experience more VDimm was required when running tigther sub-timings.

Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Your Ram,,,,,Run your ram with 2.1 volts in Bios not 1.8
Run them also as 1066 NOT 800
Too bad you dont have a mobo running a 8-pin connector

1066MHz DDR2 
CL 5-5-5-18
(CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS) 
Available in 2GB Modules and 4GB (2x2048MB) Dual Channel Kits 
Unbuffered 
Platinum-Mirrored XTC Heatspreader* 
OCZ Lifetime Warranty 
* 2.1 - 2.2V * 
240 Pin DIMM

Part Numbers 
2GB (2048MB) Module PN - OCZ2P10662G 
4GB (2x2048) D/C Kit PN - *OCZ2P10664GK* <----What your running


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, set your tRAS to the default timing (18). Adjust your tRC to 23. The sums of tRP (5) and tRAS (18) should equal tRC. Leave the timings at that so they reflect the factory sub-timings.

For your cpu-nb voltage trying bumping up the voltage +.200. Per HondaGuy it's recommended for anything over 2400Mhz NB Freq that you give it that much voltage.

I honestly don't what to say about the 4Ghz OC working previously. Are you sure you didn't skip a setting or two before the cmos clear?










Right I changed the timings and it still freezes or balck screens, bsod etc.

Now what is odd to me is that I can pass small fft so that must tell me that my cpu is stable, blend is normally the ram and nb, but yet with the same ram and nb settings when I run my cpu at say 3.9 I pass blend.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Your Ram,,,,,Run your ram with 2.1 volts in Bios not 1.8
Run them also as 1066 NOT 800
Too bad you dont have a mobo running a 8-pin connector

1066MHz DDR2 
CL 5-5-5-18
(CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS) 
Available in 2GB Modules and 4GB (2x2048MB) Dual Channel Kits 
Unbuffered 
Platinum-Mirrored XTC Heatspreader* 
OCZ Lifetime Warranty 
* 2.1 - 2.2V * 
240 Pin DIMM

Part Numbers 
2GB (2048MB) Module PN - OCZ2P10662G 
4GB (2x2048) D/C Kit PN - *OCZ2P10664GK* <----What your running


I'll try that.

I've been running at the epp which is 5-5-5-15-26 at 2.1 volts.

That passes belnd when my cpu is at 3.9ghz so I assumed it would be fine at 4.0ghz


----------



## raisethe3

Oh really? Strange, because I had to flash the bios to 3.5 if I wanted to use the Phenom II 550BE. According to MSI website, a flash to bios 3.5 was required in order to get a 550BE working. Although, I never bought the Phenom II 550BE yet, but I flashed it anyways. And yes, it was successful.

But with the 555BE that is slating to come out since the 550BE will be gone, I only had the thought of it being a different chip. Unless you say it could be true that the C3 may not require because they are basically the same chip as the 550BE??

Let me know what you think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, flashing the bios for a C3 may not be required. You'll probably be able to throw the processor in and fire it right up...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Now what is odd to me is that I can pass small fft so that must tell me that my cpu is stable, blend is normally the ram and nb, but yet with the same ram and nb settings when I run my cpu at say 3.9 I pass blend.

Its my first time, by any chance have you ran Memtest86+ yet? Preferably tests 5 and 8?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Unless you say it could be true that the C3 may not require because they are basically the same chip as the 550BE??

Raisethe3, there's really no way of knowing until that new stepping comes out but since it's still technically a "550BE" you may not have to.

Good luck


----------



## its my first time

Right after spending hours trying to stay stable at 4.0ghz I've given up.

If I saw one more bsod I swear I would've thrown my pc out the window









I've settled for this












I've got my nb frequency at 2600.

I might try and push for 2800 and I'm still in two minds whether to run my ram at 1066 or go lower with thighter timings.

Final voltages for my overclock are

cpu voltage *1.472v*
cpu nb *1.2875*
cpu vdda *2.5*
ht *1.2*
nb *1.1*
ram *1.8*

Idle temps 27 and load temps 39 on air.

With my current overclock I pass blend test (yes finally ), large fft. Intel burn test, and linx.

I haven't tested small fft eyt but I'm hoping I'll pass that ok otherwise I'm gonna be p****d off :grin:


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, by any chance have you ran Memtest86+ yet? Preferably tests 5 and 8?


I haven't yet but I'm stable at 3.9ghz.

I think you were right when you said that I might have hit a wall at 4.0ghz.

To be fair I doubt there'd be much real world performance increase at 4ghz over 3.9, it was more the placebo effect of ahving 4.0ghz.


----------



## raisethe3

Maybe you could give it more vCore? I mean, its a Phenom II processor anyways, and from what I heard, people took it to 1.55. But that's with a quad, but I am guessing this is sorta the same thing anyways. Correct me if I am wrong.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I haven't yet but I'm stable at 3.9ghz.

I think you were right when you said that I might have hit a wall at 4.0ghz.

To be fair I doubt there'd be much real world performance increase at 4ghz over 3.9, it was more the placebo effect of ahving 4.0ghz.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Maybe you could give it more vCore? I mean, its a Phenom II processor anyways, and from what I heard, people took it to 1.55. But that's with a quad, but I am guessing this is sorta the same thing anyways. Correct me if I am wrong.


I was that desperate to hit 4.0ghz I gave it 1.625









In my desperation i bumped all voltages up.

I had cpu nb at 1.4 ht at 1.4 nb at 1.4 cpu vdda at 2.8, I then tried nb frequency at stock then higher, then lower.

I messed about with the ram, trying different speeds, different timings, I still kept crashing out.

What is really weird is when I first got the chip I was stable at 4.0ghz


----------



## raisethe3

What?! 1.625 volts?!









Just be careful. If you can't get stable at 4ghz, just be happy with how far you got. I mean, speed doesn't determine everything after all.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I was that desperate to hit 4.0ghz I gave it 1.625









In my desperation i bumped all voltages up.

I had cpu nb at 1.4 ht at 1.4 nb at 1.4 cpu vdda at 2.8, I then tried nb frequency at stock then higher, then lower.

I messed about with the ram, trying different speeds, different timings, I still kept crashing out.

What is really weird is when I first got the chip I was stable at 4.0ghz


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


What?! 1.625 volts?!









Just be careful. If you can't get stable at 4ghz, just be happy with how far you got. I mean, speed doesn't determine everything after all.










Yeah I was getting crazy and was doing anything to get 4.0

Yeah you're right I'm gonna stick with it now, and try and enjoy my pc.

It's the first pc I've ever built and I'm quite proud









I'm gonna buy a new graphics card soon, I can't wait.

I would love to know how some people get overclocks with such low voltages, do they stress test them?


----------



## raisethe3

I am betting no.

I know HondaGuy had 4.0 but he went with water cooling.

This guy from MSI forum had air cooling from True black + Papst 100cfm. I don't know what it is, but he never tested for stability.

Here are his proof:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Yeah I was getting crazy and was doing anything to get 4.0

Yeah you're right I'm gonna stick with it now, and try and enjoy my pc.

I'm gonna buy a new graphics card soon, I can't wait.

I would love to know how some people get overclcocks with such low voltages, do they stress test them?


----------



## its my first time

I think I'm gonna try and see if I can lower any voltages to stay stable at 3.9ghz.

I won't do it now though as it's nearly 5am here


----------



## thiussat

Anyone gotten a stable 4 core overclock using the GA-MA770T-UD3P? I am wanting to do a budget build and would prefer to use this mobo because of its insanely low price.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiussat*


Anyone gotten a stable 4 core overclock using the GA-MA770T-UD3P? I am wanting to do a budget build and would prefer to use this mobo because of its insanely low price.


There were two people in this thread that unlocked successfully with that board (look under "The Motherboard List (Ongoing Work):" in the original post).


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Right after spending hours trying to stay stable at 4.0ghz I've given up.

I've got my nb frequency at 2600.

I might try and push for 2800 and I'm still in two minds whether to run my ram at 1066 or go lower with tighter timings.


Its my first time, 3.9Ghz is certainly something to not be ashamed of though. I'd be very happy if I could reach that on 1.472. Your idle and load temperatures are perfect as well. Your NB Freq is very nice too. If you try 2800Mhz keep the memory where you have it now but try tighten up the timings. If it's stable then that should give you a nice little bump in performance. What sub-timings are you running right now? A high NB Freq with a low CAS would be perfect!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


This guy from MSI forum had air cooling from True black + Papst 100cfm. I don't know what it is, but he never tested for stability.


Raisethe3, from what I read here and some info from HondaGuy it's all about where the chip was cut on the wafer. These numbers are listed on the IHS (last few digits ie. 90005 for example). Lower the number means it was cut closest to the inside. These usually result in great overclocks









Good luck


----------



## ITaoI

The board unlocks fine even with the new F4 bios.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiussat*


Anyone gotten a stable 4 core overclock using the GA-MA770T-UD3P? I am wanting to do a budget build and would prefer to use this mobo because of its insanely low price.


----------



## its my first time

I'm finally stable at 4.0ghz.

It turns out it was due to temps, even though I was only in early 40s on full load in prime95 etc

I had my noctua fans with the ultra low noise adapter, I took them off and everythings great.












Voltages are

cpu *1.57*
cpu nb *1.2*
cpu vdda *2.5*
ram *2.1*
ht *1.2*
nb*1.1*

Temps idle 29
Load 39 prime 95 Load 41 linx


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, 3.9Ghz is certainly something to not be ashamed of though. I'd be very happy if I could reach that on 1.472. Your idle and load temperatures are perfect as well. Your NB Freq is very nice too. If you try 2800Mhz keep the memory where you have it now but try tighten up the timings. If it's stable then that should give you a nice little bump in performance. What sub-timings are you running right now? A high NB Freq with a low CAS would be perfect!

Good luck


Thanks for the advice, I've finally managed to go one better


----------



## its my first time

Could someone tell me what their windows expereince score is in windows 7 with the x2 550?

I'd apppreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I'm finally stable at 4.0ghz.

It turns out it was due to temps, even though I was only in early 40s on full load in prime95 etc

I had my noctua fans with the ultra low noise adapter, I took them off and everythings great.


Its my first time, wow great job man +1










Temperatures look great. I like the cable management.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, wow great job man +1









Temperatures look great. I like the cable management.


Thanks.

Yeah I finally decided to try and tidy my cables, so went out and got some electrical tape and got it done.

Also got told a tip on dealing with long sata cables, I wrapped the cable round a screwdriver to get the cable in a coil, works wonders and looks kinda decent (in my opinion







)

I think that's helped with airflow too.

I'm pleased that I'm stable now, I might even push my luck and try 4.1









I've attached everest with temps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Its my first time, you have yourself a nice little chip there


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, you have yourself a nice little chip there










Thanks.

yeah I'm pleased with it.

I "downgraded" from a phenom quad but no regrets at all.

In your opinion though can running at 1.55 volts do any damage or is it ok?

Oh and off topic but is it possible to change forum username? I picked a random one as I only thought I'd make a couple of posts but I like these forums
edit: I found the section to apply for a username change, but from what I've read doesn't seem likely. Ah well I applied for one anyway.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


In your opinion though can running at 1.55 volts do any damage or is it ok?

Oh and off topic but is it possible to change forum username? I picked a random one as I only thought I'd make a couple of posts but I like these forums


Its my first time, running extreme voltages can lead to electromigration. Since your idle/load temperatures are decent I think you should be fine for a while. All in all 1.55volts isn't all that bad. If you were running 1.6+ volts then I'd recommend going to another form of cooling (ie. H2O).

For changing your username I recommend filling out a ticket here: http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3.

Good luck


----------



## Mitsel

So jealous for all these!!! Does anyone has got any bored with his cpu and want to sell? I need one that can unlock to quad and be stable as well.Anyone wants to help or sell can pm me.Many Thanks and great work!!!!
AMD Fun Forever


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mitsel* 
So jealous for all these!!! Does anyone has got any bored with his cpu and want to sell? I need one that can unlock to quad and be stable as well.Anyone wants to help or sell can pm me.Many Thanks and great work!!!!
AMD Fun Forever

Mitsel, check out the For Sale section (Main Components). You may actually have better luck in there: http://www.overclock.net/main-components/.

Good luck


----------



## Mitsel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Mitsel, check out the For Sale section (Main Components). You may actually have better luck in there: http://www.overclock.net/main-components/.

Good luck










Hello thlnk3r and thanks for answering! I made a small search but unfortunately one that was exactly what i needed was sold


















































I am searching a lot of time but here in Greece (where i live) it is difficult to find a used or to buy one anymore..I am unlucky cause i learned for all these very late.!!! Although an amd fan i was retired and now that i wanted to rebuild a budget system i learned all these..about secret cores and nice overclocking!! Anyway i will do my research again. Really great site and hope all of you continue good work.Thanks!!!!


----------



## raisethe3

Just wait for the PII 555BE, its coming out soon in Nov. Its just 100mhz more on the stock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mitsel*


Hello thlnk3r and thanks for answering! I made a small search but unfortunately one that was exactly what i needed was sold


















































I am searching a lot of time but here in Greece (where i live) it is difficult to find a used or to buy one anymore..I am unlucky cause i learned for all these very late.!!! Although an amd fan i was retired and now that i wanted to rebuild a budget system i learned all these..about secret cores and nice overclocking!! Anyway i will do my research again. Really great site and hope all of you continue good work.Thanks!!!!


----------



## shug

any takers on the crosshair II formula ? with our beloved chip on unlocking

CROSSHAIR 2 not 3

just fitted the board thought i'd ask and see if i get a reply !! sleepy time !!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shug*


any takers on the crosshair II formula ? with our beloved chip on unlocking

CROSSHAIR 2 not 3

just fitted the board thought i'd ask and see if i get a reply !! sleepy time !!


Shug, in regards to your question see my previous post here: http://www.overclock.net/7487831-post2236.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## terence52

now running my 550be at 3.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=800028
nb link at 2.4ghz


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
now running my 550be at 3.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=800028
nb link at 2.4ghz









Nice, but did you hex edit the bios or something?

MB Brand : Colorful Technology And Development Co. LTD


----------



## terence52

nope i didnt..
yes i noe is a china mobo but a far sight better then my biostar with 4 phrases onli.
this comes with 6 phrases with mosfet sinks


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Nice, but did you hex edit the bios or something?

MB Brand : Colorful Technology And Development Co. LTD











acutally let me link u to its webby 
http://www.colorful.cn/


----------



## flowtek

im considering getting this one from J&W







, looks beauty in black









flo


----------



## terence52

its a nice mobo all rite..
but onli issue is its still ddr2








hold on a min
it sure looks like my mobo
even u nid to manually set the crossfire setup too like my mobo
onli mine have no debug led code thingy.
but have the solder joint for it
quite weird acutally


----------



## Dopamin3

That board is awesome. Here are pics if anyone wants to see.


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...damn those foreign language makes it hard for me to see. Wished there was a english version of this so that I can see what features are on it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
That board is awesome. Here are pics if anyone wants to see.


----------



## terence52

yup agree wif tat
big mosfet sinks which i like








if i am rite i think it cost 150sgd in china
working it out i think is 107 usd..
onli i dont like the rear facing sata ports ..
is quite difficult for me to plug in the sata cable despite my casing fitting eatx mobo


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
That board is awesome. Here are pics if anyone wants to see.

+rep
thks for the link
btw there is a ddr3 version of it
gonna go back china soon to find it


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Ahh...damn those foreign language makes it hard for me to see. Wished there was a english version of this so that I can see what features are on it.

It is 790GX+SB750 with DDR2. What more do you need to know? Looks like 6 SATA ports that would support RAID (due to sb750) near the bottom, and an additional SATA port near the I/O panel. And a 6 phase PWM


----------



## raisethe3

Hahaha, thanks for the translation. +1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
It is 790GX+SB750 with DDR2. What more do you need to know? Looks like 6 SATA ports that would support RAID (due to sb750) near the bottom, and an additional SATA port near the I/O panel. And a 6 phase PWM


----------



## blacklion

Hi guys.

I have 5500BE FPO:0925APMW. It's not unloackable at all ....... tried almost everything (not gone above 1.55 doe) and everything failed. I have MA790XT ud4p. Tried with F4 bios and F6 bios. Has anyone tried the same MB and and FPO had success after all? I'm out of ideas here .....

Thanks.
G.

PS: Right now is at 3700 Mhz @ 1.45V and seems stable (only mult and CPU volt changed), but this is a brick wall for my proc. Nothing is working past that ..... Cooling is ok, mem is good (1333 Corsair).


----------



## terence52

we got the same batch
0925apaw
completely unable to unlock








oh well
running at 3.6 now
gonna oc further l8r


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
we got the same batch
0925apaw
completely unable to unlock








oh well
running at 3.6 now
gonna oc further l8r

Yeah, but there were guys who did it ....... i would like at least go for 4 Ghz. Failed so far, but gonna try some more.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


now running my 550be at 3.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=800028
nb link at 2.4ghz










Terence52, great job for just 1.36 volts. What kind of stability tests have you performed? Have you tried pushing her a bit further? In terms of voltage you have a lot of room to grow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Yeah, but there were guys who did it ....... i would like at least go for 4 Ghz. Failed so far, but gonna try some more.


Blacklion, you may have a newer 550BE that is not capable of unlocking (ie. bad cores). Did you try adjusting "ACC" to +2% for each core? In regards to the 4Ghz OC, try making just a small incremental jump to 3.8Ghz. Give your NB Freq a bump in Mhz to see if that helps with the OC as well. When you have a second, please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let me and everyone else know what type of hardware you're running: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


----------



## os10

count me in. in September i got a 550 for my HTPC, replacing a 4850e. new chip lets me use ffdshow instead of CoreAVC, some fps improvement in games, and its more responsive when watching a movie and downloading/copying in the background.

cheap motherboard so OC options in bios are very limited. i can increase vcore by +150mv at most, and with that it is stable at 3.8ghz (19x200). using a cheap heatpipe cooler and 92mm fan.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Blacklion, you may have a newer 550BE that is not capable of unlocking (ie. bad cores). Did you try adjusting "ACC" to +2% for each core? In regards to the 4Ghz OC, try making just a small incremental jump to 3.8Ghz. Give your NB Freq a bump in Mhz to see if that helps with the OC as well. When you have a second, please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let me and everyone else know what type of hardware you're running: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


Hi. Did only tired with -2% and 0% (and combination: 0,0,2,2)..... About the 4GHz ...... anything i tried was in vain: increments of 1, 0.5x on mult, more volts ........ nothing works.
System added.









Thanks.
Regards,
G.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Terence52, great job for just 1.36 volts. What kind of stability tests have you performed? Have you tried pushing her a bit further? In terms of voltage you have a lot of room to grow










stabilty test..
hmmm
does gta4 and superpi count?








rock stable running hours tat time
now testing at 240x15
nb link at 2640mhz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806010


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


stabilty test..
hmmm
does gta4 and superpi count?








rock stable running hours tat time
now testing at 240x15
nb link at 2640mhz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806010


If I were you I'd try running prime95 and linx to test stability for peace of mind, as games and super pi aren't ideal for testing stability.

Also you have your ht link at 2600, I'd recommend keeping it near 2000 as overclocks on the ht link aren't beneficial, infact performance is better at stock.

Keep the nb at 2600 though.

Another thing is I've learnt that if cpuz rejects a validation it's generally because an overclock is unstable, try validating at stock and you'll see that it validates it.


----------



## its my first time

I've toned my overclock down, upped the nb frequency to just over 2500, and tightened my ram timings up.

I've got much lower temps, full load is 34 degrees




















attached my temps


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


If I were you I'd try running prime95 and linx to test stability for peace of mind, as games and super pi aren't ideal for testing stability.

Also you have your ht link at 2600, I'd recommend keeping it near 2000 as overclocks on the ht link aren't beneficial, infact performance is better at stock.

Keep the nb at 2600 though.

Another thing is I've learnt that if cpuz rejects a validation it's generally because an overclock is unstable, try validating at stock and you'll see that it validates it.


acutally my mobo links both the ht link and nb link together 
or maybe i am not finding hard enoff
as for prime95, i was lazy and took a easier way out by using gta4 
its so cpu intensive so i though it would be a faster way out playing for hours








cpuz will not even validate my chip at stock


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Hi. Did only tired with -2% and 0% (and combination: 0,0,2,2)..... About the 4GHz ...... anything i tried was in vain: increments of 1, 0.5x on mult, more volts ........ nothing works.
System added.









Blacklion, could you include some cpu-z screen shots of your current overclock? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I've toned my overclock down, upped the nb frequency to just over 2500, and tightened my ram timings up.

I've got much lower temps, full load is 34 degrees

Its my first time, great job! Tightening up those sub-timings and running a high NB Freq is the way to go









Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
actually my mobo links both the ht link and nb link together
or maybe i am not finding hard enough

Terence52, I believe this is occurring because you're increasing the HT Clock speed (ie. 240Mhz). Both of these components (HT Link speed & NB Frequency) should have their own multipliers.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Blacklion, could you include some cpu-z screen shots of your current overclock? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

Good luck

Here they are ....... everything is at default, everything but mult and core3 voltage.
Any ideas will be highly apreciated.









Thanks.
Best regards,
G.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Here they are ....... everything is at default, everything but mult and core3 voltage.
Any ideas will be highly apreciated.









Blacklion, everything looks great according to the CPU-Z screen shots. I didn't see in your previous post (#2338) but did you try raising the NB Frequency as well? That sometimes can help with the cpu overclock.

Good luck


----------



## terence52

is 1.46v safe for daily usage? 
just went for 4ghz but required a big voltage bump
so far it really appear my mutil for my board for both the htt link and nb link are the same
but i can adjust it via amd overdrive
thanks


----------



## flowtek

yes,.. you can go up to 1.55v daily with megahalem/trux/baram supported by very good airflow... or water of course







, keep under 55c to be save and as long as it worth







, i mean 1.55v for 3.6 - 3.7 is not worth for this chip, if you can go 4.1 - 4.2 then keep it







... yours is perfectly fine

happy tweaking
flo


----------



## terence52

i used to oc till 3.6 at 1.35v if i rmb correctly 
appears that i have to continue bumping it voltage to keep it stable 
thks for the tip


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Blacklion, everything looks great according to the CPU-Z screen shots. I didn't see in your previous post (#2338) but did you try raising the NB Frequency as well? That sometimes can help with the cpu overclock.

Good luck


Mornin'.

I raiised mb to 2100. PC froze in 2 minutes just runnin' Winamp. Raised NB volt and crashed after 2 mins in Everest stability test. I hate freackin' walls







)
Ty.
G.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i
so far it really appear my mutil for my board for both the htt link and nb link are the same
but i can adjust it via amd overdrive


Terence52, see my above post (#2343) in regards to your question. Perhaps you missed it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


I raiised mb to 2100. PC froze in 2 minutes just runnin' Winamp. Raised NB volt and crashed after 2 mins in Everest stability test. I hate freackin' walls


Blacklion, wow that is strange. How much did you up the cpu-nb voltage to? Boy I'm starting to wonder if your processor is just a very bad OC'er...

Good luck


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

Blacklion, wow that is strange. How much did you up the cpu-nb voltage to? Boy I'm starting to wonder if your processor is just a very bad OC'er...

Good luck

I know it's strange. Saw ppl go beyond the 2500 limit....... i put nb volt +0.1. Just a little bit. Anyhow, i do not consider almost 20% (from 3.100 to 3.700) a bad oveclocking. The thing is i got an rather expensive MB just for this: to have best overclocking possible.








No worries, tried and failed. But the CPU is awesome anyway and is enough for what i want/need for now.


----------



## DarkRix

ok now i need some serious help.. caant get to win with 4ghz but the cpu running at 3.9 with all cores open..
so i have Asus M4A79XTD EVO mbo with latest bios Amd Phenom X2 550 @ X4 B50 3.9Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806741

with stock voltages and everything else is stock in bios, so i need some help to adjust my bios, so i can go to 4ghz without BlueScreen, my comp buuts up nicely with 4.2ghz and 4.0 ghz but allways BlueScreen..









havent set up any voltages higher because dont really know how much i can set, and what i can set there, no extra fans colling the mbo, just the orcinal stuff what there is, in case i have on the floor side 12cm noctua pulling air in, at the cpu i have coolermaster Hyper 212+ pushingair through and two noctua 9cm fans pulling it out from the case right after cpu cooler and with thise 3.9ghz the tepms is idle 37c and full load all cpus like 15to30 mins its 45c and dont go higher.. system aint stable,,
so i need to go lower clocks to keep it stable..but wantto get higher with air..
so i need some help to do it...mem i have G skill 1600mhz 7.7.7.24. with 1.65v
and that is another problem that i have if i set my bios to mem 1600 and those timings it dosent boot, but if ill leave it to 1333 and set the FSP up so the core goes up and memory goes to 1600 and it works fine ?!







?!? what is up with that,, hmm waht else shoul i ask it seems that here are the best brains to OC my B50 to 4 and over so every bit off inffo would be nice...









cpu is quite new 0929DPMW stepping i think if i got the correct info from CPU


----------



## JMT668

some chips top out at 3.9 mate, I think you might have hit the limit tbh!


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


some chips top out at 3.9 mate, I think you might have hit the limit tbh!


He's at STOCK !!!!







) WOW ....... it's great imo. So he has room to try some more volts


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRix*


ok now i need some serious help.. caant get to win with 4ghz but the cpu running at 3.9 with all cores open..
so i have Asus M4A79XTD EVO mbo with latest bios Amd Phenom X2 550 @ X4 B50 3.9Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806741

with stock voltages and everything else is stock in bios, so i need some help to adjust my bios, so i can go to 4ghz without BlueScreen, my comp buuts up nicely with 4.2ghz and 4.0 ghz but allways BlueScreen..









havent set up any voltages higher because dont really know how much i can set, and what i can set there, no extra fans colling the mbo, just the orcinal stuff what there is, in case i have on the floor side 12cm noctua pulling air in, at the cpu i have coolermaster Hyper 212+ pushingair through and two noctua 9cm fans pulling it out from the case right after cpu cooler and with thise 3.9ghz the tepms is idle 37c and full load all cpus like 15to30 mins its 45c and dont go higher.. system aint stable,,
so i need to go lower clocks to keep it stable..but wantto get higher with air..
so i need some help to do it...mem i have G skill 1600mhz 7.7.7.24. with 1.65v
and that is another problem that i have if i set my bios to mem 1600 and those timings it dosent boot, but if ill leave it to 1333 and set the FSP up so the core goes up and memory goes to 1600 and it works fine ?!







?!? what is up with that,, hmm waht else shoul i ask it seems that here are the best brains to OC my B50 to 4 and over so every bit off inffo would be nice...









cpu is quite new 0929DPMW stepping i think if i got the correct info from CPU


Try rising CPU CPU core voltage step by step. Run some stability test after every rise. In theory should be stable at 1.4 or 1.45 if it's stable at 1.35 with 3.9.........


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRix* 
ok now i need some serious help.. caant get to win with 4ghz but the cpu running at 3.9 with all cores open..
so i have Asus M4A79XTD EVO mbo with latest bios Amd Phenom X2 550 @ X4 B50 3.9Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806741

with stock voltages and everything else is stock in bios, so i need some help to adjust my bios, so i can go to 4ghz without BlueScreen, my comp buuts up nicely with 4.2ghz and 4.0 ghz but allways BlueScreen..









havent set up any voltages higher because dont really know how much i can set, and what i can set there, no extra fans colling the mbo, just the orcinal stuff what there is, in case i have on the floor side 12cm noctua pulling air in, at the cpu i have coolermaster Hyper 212+ pushingair through and two noctua 9cm fans pulling it out from the case right after cpu cooler and with thise 3.9ghz the tepms is idle 37c and full load all cpus like 15to30 mins its 45c and dont go higher.. system aint stable,,
so i need to go lower clocks to keep it stable..but wantto get higher with air..
so i need some help to do it...mem i have G skill 1600mhz 7.7.7.24. with 1.65v
and that is another problem that i have if i set my bios to mem 1600 and those timings it dosent boot, but if ill leave it to 1333 and set the FSP up so the core goes up and memory goes to 1600 and it works fine ?!







?!? what is up with that,, hmm waht else shoul i ask it seems that here are the best brains to OC my B50 to 4 and over so every bit off inffo would be nice...









cpu is quite new 0929DPMW stepping i think if i got the correct info from CPU

at 1.35v and unlocked!?








damm u got a gud cpu...
maybe u can try upping the vcore?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
He's at STOCK !!!!







) WOW ....... it's great imo. So he has room to try some more volts









a lot of room
a lot more!!!!!!!NO!!! LOL
its possible for him to acutally reach 4.2 acutally with a bit of a voltage bump
btw decided to run 3.9ghz at 1.4v
completely given up on going 4ghz or 4.1ghz...
4.1ghz at 1.525v i cannot even boot in into windows


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Terence52, see my above post (#2343) in regards to your question. Perhaps you missed it









Blacklion, wow that is strange. How much did you up the cpu-nb voltage to? Boy I'm starting to wonder if your processor is just a very bad OC'er...

Good luck

acutally got mine answer already
even with no ocing at stock and just oc my nb mutilper
both the htt and nb feq will go up together..
sigh..


----------



## its my first time

I managed to get my nb to 2800 stable at 3.8ghz.

I tried 3000nb and 4.0ghz but fails prime instantly











I'm gonna test what give better performance, 4.0ghz with 2400nb or 3.8ghz with 2800nb


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
is 1.46v safe for daily usage?
just went for 4ghz but required a big voltage bump
so far it really appear my mutil for my board for both the htt link and nb link are the same
but i can adjust it via amd overdrive
thanks

1.46 at 4ghz









Are you stable with that voltage?

I need 1.55 to be stable at 4.0ghz.

If you are prime95 linx stable etc then you've got nothing to worry about 1.46volts is nothing for 4ghz


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I managed to get my nb to 2800 stable at 3.8ghz.

I tried 3000nb and 4.0ghz but fails prime instantly











I'm gonna test what give better performance, 4.0ghz with 2400nb or 3.8ghz with 2800nb

lol nice..
mine have limit of 2.6ghz on the mutilper for the nb


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
I know it's strange. Saw ppl go beyond the 2500 limit....... i put nb volt +0.1. Just a little bit. Anyhow, i do not consider almost 20% (from 3.100 to 3.700) a bad oveclocking. The thing is i got an rather expensive MB just for this: to have best overclocking possible.








No worries, tried and failed. But the CPU is awesome anyway and is enough for what i want/need for now.

From my experience having the nb voltage at 1.2volts will get you up to 2400nb no problem, 2600nb will need about 1.3 and 2800 and above is at least 1.35.

Set your nb to 1.2 that will get you stable at 2400.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
lol nice..
mine have limit of 2.6ghz on the mutilper for the nb

I know a lot of people say having a high nb frequency makes a difference, I always went for cpu clock speed, but when I'm at say 4.0ghz with a 2400nb it doesn't feel as snappy as having a 2800nb.

Programs open that much quicker.

You should try hitting 2.6ghz it makes a big difference.


----------



## its my first time

I thought I'd post this for anyone who hasn't come across it, some handy little tips. (Yeah I know it's quite a big post, but worth reading)
*

Ever wondered why you can't get past 3.6GHz on that new Phenom II? Some may claim it is a bad chip, but I for one, can guarantee you that is almost always not the case.

I have been overclocking this chip for weeks and studying how it acts while doing so. I may not be an AMD engineer, or an electrical engineer, but here is what I have found:

1) Voltage

People always repeat the same/similar phrases about these chips "Up the voltage, AMD chips are tanks and can take it!" In fact, I have found with the new AM3 Phenom II's that it is not always practical to up the voltage past 1.5Vcore if you are just looking for a 24/7 overclock. Before upping Vcore, take into account what else may be causing stability. It could be an unstable NB (IMC) or Ram. I suggest finding the max stable ram and NB clock before OCing the CPU cores.

Also, you may run into your system not booting with more than ~1.475vcore. This is because these new Phenom II's actually dislike and do not tolerate high voltages a lot of the time. You are lucky to gain a chip with high leakage, so that you can sustain stability with 1.55V+

A common misconception is that these 45nm Phenom II's are using dangerous amounts of voltage for anything past 1.4Vcore. Comon people, these aren't 45nm Core 2's or Core i7 CPUs. AMD's 45nm process is completely different, and can maintain higher voltages without any traces of degradation. However, I do not suggest going over 1.55Vcore for a 24/7 air OC.

Last but not least, remember that voltage adds heat to these chips, of which they do not like under high clockspeeds.

2) Heat

temp

The max heat these chips can tolerate without risking damage is 62C. However, instability and crashes can be caused all the way back into the 50-55C range.

Through experience, I, and many others have noticed that these chips LOVE cold. In fact, they scale way better with cold temperatures than adding more voltage to the mix. A great example of this can be seen with some Dry Ice results on these chips:

Take a good hard look at that overclock. 4.6GHz with only 1.408vcore. Simply amazing. Now do you see why voltage is not always the best?

If you plan on air cooling, pick up some nice high CFM fans (as long as you can stand the sound) and a nice heatsink cooler such as the Xigmatek S1283 or a Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120.

3) Multiplier Overclocking

clockmulti

If you are like me, and have a Black Edition cpu, you have probably figured out that overclocking is a piece of cake by just flicking up the multiplier and being done with it. This is not always the case.

I personally recommend against just using the multiplier. Many people have found that using a lower multiplier and a higher HT Ref. Clock can help increase your max overclock+stability slightly.

Not only that, but only using the multiplier will not always net you the best performance. Sure you can hit 4GHz with a 20X multiplier, and a bit more voltage. However, through benchmarking or game performance, you may find it is performing worse than someone else's comparable 4GHz using a higher HT Ref Clock. This is because when you up the HT Ref Clock, it also increases ram speed, HT link speed, and NB (IMC) speed. Just remember to watch the stability on each of these.

4) Troubleshooting/Stability:

Here is a direct quote from our very own Chew*:

"Im sure some of you may have experienced a crash with cinebench&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;sometime you will blue screen, somtimes you will just black screen and sometimes the bench will just crash ( dissapear, etc just shut down ) and windows will still be up&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..the blue screen is NB vid/IMC memory related, the black screen is core clocks/cpu voltage related and the just crash/dissapear from desktop is temp related&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;."

Next time you experience a crash, take a good hard look at that for reference. Chew* has more experience than I with these chips, and honestly, he is right about the crashes. I checked myself.

The best method of finding stability on your overclocks is to use Prime 95. Now it is usually debateable for how long you should run a program like this. For the Phenom II's however, you need to wait all the way until you can be sure the IMC (NB) is stable. The NB is stressed the most during 512K FFTs. This happens about 2-3 hours into Blend, so I suggest running for at least 3 hours.

Here are a few fixes to common problems:

4GHz stable is not easy with these chips (mostly the quadcore Phenom II's). Highly unlikely. In order to achieve 4GHz 100% stable, you need 32-bit windows and you will have to back off memory and NB clocks (maybe even going below stock). However, it would net you greater performance with a 3.8GHz and 2600-2800MHz NB.

If experiencing memory instability, try upping the NB voltage (not CPU-NB VID).

If experiencing overall instability, first check to make sure ram is in check at stock speeds. If that is not the case, try giving the CPU-NB VID +.100 or +.200v.

As a last resort, make sure you have the newest BIOS!

5) Tweak!

Honestly, I mean it. Mess around with as many settings (even if you think they won't change anything) as you can. Every setup is different so experimenting won't hurt. There is still more to be discovered about these chips!*


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I thought I'd post this for anyone who hasn't come across it, some handy little tips. (Yeah I know it's quite a big post, but worth reading)
*

Ever wondered why you canâ€™t get past 3.6GHz on that new Phenom II? Some may claim it is a bad chip, but I for one, can guarantee you that is almost always not the case.

I have been overclocking this chip for weeks and studying how it acts while doing so. I may not be an AMD engineer, or an electrical engineer, but here is what I have found:

1) Voltage

People always repeat the same/similar phrases about these chips â€œUp the voltage, AMD chips are tanks and can take it!â€ In fact, I have found with the new AM3 Phenom IIâ€™s that it is not always practical to up the voltage past 1.5Vcore if you are just looking for a 24/7 overclock. Before upping Vcore, take into account what else may be causing stability. It could be an unstable NB (IMC) or Ram. I suggest finding the max stable ram and NB clock before OCing the CPU cores.

Also, you may run into your system not booting with more than ~1.475vcore. This is because these new Phenom IIâ€™s actually dislike and do not tolerate high voltages a lot of the time. You are lucky to gain a chip with high leakage, so that you can sustain stability with 1.55V+

A common misconception is that these 45nm Phenom IIâ€™s are using dangerous amounts of voltage for anything past 1.4Vcore. Comon people, these arenâ€™t 45nm Core 2â€™s or Core i7 CPUs. AMDâ€™s 45nm process is completely different, and can maintain higher voltages without any traces of degradation. However, I do not suggest going over 1.55Vcore for a 24/7 air OC.

Last but not least, remember that voltage adds heat to these chips, of which they do not like under high clockspeeds.

2) Heat

temp

The max heat these chips can tolerate without risking damage is 62C. However, instability and crashes can be caused all the way back into the 50-55C range.

Through experience, I, and many others have noticed that these chips LOVE cold. In fact, they scale way better with cold temperatures than adding more voltage to the mix. A great example of this can be seen with some Dry Ice results on these chips:

Take a good hard look at that overclock. 4.6GHz with only 1.408vcore. Simply amazing. Now do you see why voltage is not always the best?

If you plan on air cooling, pick up some nice high CFM fans (as long as you can stand the sound) and a nice heatsink cooler such as the Xigmatek S1283 or a Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120.

3) Multiplier Overclocking

clockmulti

If you are like me, and have a Black Edition cpu, you have probably figured out that overclocking is a piece of cake by just flicking up the multiplier and being done with it. This is not always the case.

I personally recommend against just using the multiplier. Many people have found that using a lower multiplier and a higher HT Ref. Clock can help increase your max overclock+stability slightly.

Not only that, but only using the multiplier will not always net you the best performance. Sure you can hit 4GHz with a 20X multiplier, and a bit more voltage. However, through benchmarking or game performance, you may find it is performing worse than someone elseâ€™s comparable 4GHz using a higher HT Ref Clock. This is because when you up the HT Ref Clock, it also increases ram speed, HT link speed, and NB (IMC) speed. Just remember to watch the stability on each of these.

4) Troubleshooting/Stability:

Here is a direct quote from our very own Chew*:

â€œIm sure some of you may have experienced a crash with cinebenchâ€¦â€¦â€¦sometime you will blue screen, somtimes you will just black screen and sometimes the bench will just crash ( dissapear, etc just shut down ) and windows will still be upâ€¦â€¦â€¦..the blue screen is NB vid/IMC memory related, the black screen is core clocks/cpu voltage related and the just crash/dissapear from desktop is temp relatedâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€

Next time you experience a crash, take a good hard look at that for reference. Chew* has more experience than I with these chips, and honestly, he is right about the crashes. I checked myself.

The best method of finding stability on your overclocks is to use Prime 95. Now it is usually debateable for how long you should run a program like this. For the Phenom IIâ€™s however, you need to wait all the way until you can be sure the IMC (NB) is stable. The NB is stressed the most during 512K FFTs. This happens about 2-3 hours into Blend, so I suggest running for at least 3 hours.

Here are a few fixes to common problems:

4GHz stable is not easy with these chips (mostly the quadcore Phenom IIâ€™s). Highly unlikely. In order to achieve 4GHz 100% stable, you need 32-bit windows and you will have to back off memory and NB clocks (maybe even going below stock). However, it would net you greater performance with a 3.8GHz and 2600-2800MHz NB.

If experiencing memory instability, try upping the NB voltage (not CPU-NB VID).

If experiencing overall instability, first check to make sure ram is in check at stock speeds. If that is not the case, try giving the CPU-NB VID +.100 or +.200v.

As a last resort, make sure you have the newest BIOS!

5) Tweak!

Honestly, I mean it. Mess around with as many settings (even if you think they wonâ€™t change anything) as you can. Every setup is different so experimenting wonâ€™t hurt. There is still more to be discovered about these chips!*

nice guide bro
its really merit a +rep


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I know a lot of people say having a high nb frequency makes a difference, I always went for cpu clock speed, but when I'm at say 4.0ghz with a 2400nb it doesn't feel as snappy as having a 2800nb.

Programs open that much quicker.

You should try hitting 2.6ghz it makes a big difference.

acutally i am running at 2.6ghz nb at 3.9ghz


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
acutally i am running at 2.6ghz nb at 3.9ghz

Ah right I didn't realise what nb you were running at, I haven't read all the posts









What vcore are you using to be stable at 3.9ghz?

At the minute I'm trying to push for 3000nb and 4.0ghz, wish me luck









It fails prime instantly but going to push my rig to the limits for stability.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
nice guide bro
its really merit a +rep


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Ah right I didn't realise what nb you were running at, I haven't read all the posts









What vcore are you using to be stable at 3.9ghz?

At the minute I'm trying to push for 3000nb and 4.0ghz, wish me luck









It fails prime instantly but going to push my rig to the limits for stability.

running at 1.4v bro
given up on 4ghz as i pumped it to 1.5 already..


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Ah right I didn't realise what nb you were running at, I haven't read all the posts









What vcore are you using to be stable at 3.9ghz?

At the minute I'm trying to push for 3000nb and 4.0ghz, wish me luck









It fails prime instantly but going to push my rig to the limits for stability.

gud luck bro


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
gud luck bro
















Thanks if my pc goes up in smoke, I'll be sure to get some pics


----------



## terence52

lol
dont burn it man!!


----------



## DarkRix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


at 1.35v and unlocked!?








damm u got a gud cpu...
maybe u can try upping the vcore?



ok i tryed to up the voltage first 1.425 no help dont go to win and i think its my os that is wrong because i can make it boot to 4.6ghz nad loading win the black screen..
raised the voltage to 1.450 no help 1.475 no help 1.500 no help 1.525 no help..
ok then i deside to drop the 4ghz now im running 3.8ghz stock voltage soo gona lower that as much as possible,,
HT 2600mhz NB 2600mhz all in stock voltages gona run some tests to see if it stays oon Temps idle MBO 22 CPU 38...
aint got the time to run Prime so il try few other programs.. like unigue heaven demo benchmark 3d mark 06 many times in a row and some PII caculations....

lets see what happens just saw that some got workking with HT 2800 and NB 2800 ill try that later first i have to see is it stable..
memory is unganged mode 1333mhz 7 7 7 23 33 1t.







had huge diffrence to gaming if nb and ht higher than that 2000mhz.. lets see what the Xmas brings maby better Cooling to comp...


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
From my experience having the nb voltage at 1.2volts will get you up to 2400nb no problem, 2600nb will need about 1.3 and 2800 and above is at least 1.35.

Set your nb to 1.2 that will get you stable at 2400.

Mate, i failed with 1.2 and 2100







Do you think would work 1.2 and 2400 ? I have doubts.....lots.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRix* 
ok now i need some serious help.. caant get to win with 4ghz but the cpu running at 3.9 with all cores open..
so i have Asus M4A79XTD EVO mbo with latest bios Amd Phenom X2 550 @ X4 B50 3.9Ghz

DarkRix, 3.9Ghz at 1.35volts is extremely impressive. Sounds like to me you have a golden chip. What kind of stability testing did you perform at 3.9Ghz? The max divider for a AM3 processor is ddr3-1333 so that probably explains why you were experiencing problems when setting your memory at that speed. In order to achieve 800Mhz memory frequency you'll have to raise the HT Clock speed and probably play with some of the dividers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
even with no ocing at stock and just oc my nb mutilper
both the htt and nb feq will go up together..

Terence52, are you sure there are no options in the bios that control both NB Freq and HT Link speed via multiplier?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I know a lot of people say having a high nb frequency makes a difference, I always went for cpu clock speed, but when I'm at say 4.0ghz with a 2400nb it doesn't feel as snappy as having a 2800nb.

Programs open that much quicker.

Its my first time, tightening up the memory timings and running a high NB Freq does show a significant difference. For an easy comparison download Everest and run the memory benchmark tool. It should show in there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
A common misconception is that these 45nm Phenom IIâ€™s are using dangerous amounts of voltage for anything past 1.4Vcore. Cmon people, these arenâ€™t 45nm Core 2â€™s or Core i7 CPUs. AMDâ€™s 45nm process is completely different, and can maintain higher voltages without any traces of *degradation*. However, I do not suggest going over 1.55Vcore for a 24/7 air OC.

I'm not too sure if AM3 processors have been out long enough to know even show signs of electromigration due to high voltages....

Good luck


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Mate, i failed with 1.2 and 2100







Do you think would work 1.2 and 2400 ? I have doubts.....lots.


Could you list the following voltages please

cpu vcore
cpu nb
nb 
ht

Something isn't right that you can't boot up at 2100nb, I'd say it's another voltage holding you back.

What nb frequency can you boot at?

Also bare in mind that too much voltage can cause instability.

Try 1.1volts on the nb at 2100.

If I put 1.3 volts on the nb at 2000nb frequency my pc won't post.


----------



## thlnk3r

Here are the recommended cpu-nb voltages from HondaGuy:

Quote:



Set the (NBvid to .+100 )for Stock use Up to 3400mhz
ADD more NBvid when you Overclock past 3400mmz
Usually +.200 for above 3600mhz with 2400nb.


The above seems to be mostly dead on


----------



## DarkRix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
DarkRix, 3.9Ghz at 1.35volts is extremely impressive. Sounds like to me you have a golden chip. What kind of stability testing did you perform at 3.9Ghz? The max divider for a AM3 processor is ddr3-1333 so that probably explains why you were experiencing problems when setting your memory at that speed. In order to achieve 800Mhz memory frequency you'll have to raise the HT Clock speed and probably play with some of the dividers.


only rammed ultimate pii trough few times 3d mark and playing few hours everything is ok but now i dropped the clock to 3.8ghz and raised the nb and ht to 2600mhz mem still 1333 7 7 7 23 33 1T

now i played three hours of swat after paying temp was 48 then i runned the PRime 95 tortue or somehitng like that test all cores 5mins no errors temp was 59 and dint go higher after two mins it was 59 and stayed there and PS i have cool and guiet on so wife dont like the noice that fans make,,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808376

im gona put my comp to run that prime 95 tomrrow morning when i go to work and it can run it allday so 9 hours is it enough....


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRix*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808376


Damn 1.35 volts for 3.8ghz









What test did you run on prim95?

I can boot up into windows at that volt, hell I can boot into windows at 4.2 at 1.4 volts but it won't pass stability tests.

If you can pass large fft on prime95 for 9 hours at 1.35 and 3.8ghz you have yourself a very good chip.


----------



## thlnk3r

DarkRix, sounds good buddy









In regards to your HT Link speed, you really don't have to run such a high speed. Their really isn't any performance advantages. You may actually run into more stability issues having it overclocked. I'd recommend dropping it back down to 2000Mhz.

Good luck


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


In regards to your HT Link speed, you really don't have to run such a high speed. Their really isn't any performance advantages. You may actually run into more stability issues having it overclocked. I'd recommend dropping it back down to 2000Mhz.

Good luck


Good point, I ran some super pi 1m tests and scores were actually better with a lower ht link.

The only time a high ht link would be needed is if you were running a couple of monster gpus say 2 gtx295s.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


The only time a high ht link would be needed is if you were running a couple of monster gpus say 2 gtx295s.


Its my first time, oh really? I wouldn't mind seeing the comparison of that


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Could you list the following voltages please

cpu vcore
cpu nb
nb
ht

Something isn't right that you can't boot up at 2100nb, I'd say it's another voltage holding you back.

What nb frequency can you boot at?

Also bare in mind that too much voltage can cause instability.

Try 1.1volts on the nb at 2100.

If I put 1.3 volts on the nb at 2000nb frequency my pc won't post.

cpu vcore - 1.45
cpu nb - default
nb - default (1.1)
ht - default

After i tried 2100 NB (@1.2) and failed did not try another one (booted into windows, but was instable and crashed without any test just runnin' winamp).


----------



## terence52

try upping the nb voltage?
i guess i will stick will 3.9ghz ....
going 4ghz will crash the whole thing in 10mins...
now priming but at 1.5v








@think3r 
yup there is no option to change it separately
whenever i change the cpu-nb link the ht link will go up as well.


----------



## DarkRix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DarkRix, sounds good buddy









In regards to your HT Link speed, you really don't have to run such a high speed. Their really isn't any performance advantages. You may actually run into more stability issues having it overclocked. I'd recommend dropping it back down to 2000Mhz.

Good luck


HOW about that NB?!??!?!

OK so HT link and NB back to 2000mhz and it shoud be better..that is kinda confused idea becase i testd it with ht and nb 2000mhz ill get 1950 points less in 3d mark 06 than if i put them 2600mhz.
with Cpu3800mhz Nb and ht 2600mhz 18520Points in 3dmark06 GPU is stock OC from sapphire..dont know is that good points but its enough to me.

and i think its my OS still that me up because its not fress install it has been istalled with two core cpu at 2600 clocks..and difrent MBO and all the stuff was quite diffrent what i have in now i just unistalled all the dirvers then i went to control panel/system/hardware/hardwarecontrol, and removed all my stuff from there shut down the comp installed the new MBO, mem, CPU, GPU, and starddet it up and installed the missing drivers.. so it can be that to or can it?!?!??!?

last night i was ramming that prime 95 and after 10 mins temp was constant 60c mbo 30 and blimp BlueScreen..









SO NOT STABLE 3.8GHZ with HT 2600 NB 2600 STOCK VOLTAGES....
stable to my use gameing and soo oon but not stable to youre standarts...









so im gona do some voltage changes and drop the HT AND NB to 2000mhz
just have some many voltages that i can change from my bios that i get







when im in there trying to doi it but if im corret the max that i can give to CPU is about1.5 my scale to cpu is 0.8-1.8v if i remeber right but haveing air cooled system,so the 1.5 i think is the limit, ok now some voltage issues i have in my bios this kind off settings that i can change now i need to know what to start with and what is the max i can give to them,CPU OverVoltage +50mv +100mv +150mv ,VDDNB OverVoltage ???settings are +33MV +66MV +100MV HT Voltage ???setting is 1.2-1.5V NB Voltage ???1.1-1.4v NB 1.8V Voltage ???1.8-2.0 SB Voltage ???1.20-1.35


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


cpu vcore - 1.45
cpu nb - default
nb - default (1.1)
ht - default

After i tried 2100 NB (@1.2) and failed did not try another one (booted into windows, but was instable and crashed without any test just runnin' winamp).


Are you adjusting the nb or cpu nb to 1.2?

For the nb freqeuncy you should be adjusting the cpu nb.

Try this

vcore 1.45
cpu nb 1.2
nb 1.1
ht 1.2


----------



## its my first time

In my desperation of pushing the 550 as far as it'll go I decided to install the 32bit version of windows 7 and use only 2gb of ram.

I can push the chip past 4.1ghz stable









Also 4ghz now requires les voltage.

I'd now be interested to know if those with crazy overclocks use 32bit operating systems?

And also whether the stress on the imc is less when using 2x1gb sticks of ram as opposed to one 2gb stick?


----------



## terence52

32bit os i think are less stressful i guess 
i cannot even hit 4ght








gonna go to bed also..
its 12.30am here 
good nite


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Are you adjusting the nb or cpu nb to 1.2?

For the nb freqeuncy you should be adjusting the cpu nb.

Try this

vcore 1.45
cpu nb 1.2
nb 1.1
ht 1.2


Ok.
Vcore at 1.45
CPU NB was at 1,2 default and now is at 1.225
NB 1.1
HT 1.1

And it seems that 2000 stable so far for NB freq ..... gonna test some more.
Thanks a lot.








G.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRix*


OK so HT link and NB back to 2000mhz and it shoud be better..that is kinda confused idea becase i testd it with ht and nb 2000mhz ill get 1950 points less in 3d mark 06 than if i put them 2600mhz.
with Cpu3800mhz Nb and ht 2600mhz 18520Points in 3dmark06 GPU is stock OC from sapphire..dont know is that good points but its enough to me.


DarkRix, are you referring to "NB" or "NB Frequency"? Both are different settings. NB is usually for the reference clock speed or HT Clock speed (ie. 200Mhz default). NB Frequency is the part of the IMC on the processor (ie. 2000Mhz default). The abnormally weird 3DMark06 score might be due to a high HT Link speed. As previously stated there is really no reason to overclock that. Playing with the NB Frequency and memory sub-timings provide a more rewarding result (and of course a cpu OC







). By the way, try to watch your language.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRix*


ok now some voltage issues i have in my bios this kind off settings that i can change now i need to know what to start with and what is the max i can give to them,CPU OverVoltage +50mv +100mv +150mv ,VDDNB OverVoltage ???settings are +33MV +66MV +100MV HT Voltage ???setting is 1.2-1.5V NB Voltage ???1.1-1.4v NB 1.8V Voltage ???1.8-2.0 SB Voltage ???1.20-1.35










The two settings, (CPU OverVoltage and VDDNB OverVoltage) are primarily used if you are wanting to exceed the 1.55 voltage limit (this applies to K10.5). Unless otherwise I'd recommend keeping them at their stock value. HT Voltage probably controls your HT Link speed (ie. 2000Mhz default). NB is for your reference clock speed or HT Clock speed (ie. 200Mhz default). SB Voltage is for your southbridge but I'm not sure which setting in the bios that applies to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Ok.
Vcore at 1.45
CPU NB was at 1,2 default and now is at 1.225
NB 1.1
HT 1.1

And it seems that 2000 stable so far for NB freq ..... gonna test some more.


Blacklion, that is GREAT NEWS! Finally it's not crashing after increasing the cpu-nb voltage.

Good luck guys


----------



## [email protected]'D

Eventually getting there

4.1Ghz x4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810383

needed quiet a lot of voltage to achieve 4+Ghz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Eventually getting there

4.1Ghz x4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810383

needed quiet a lot of voltage to achieve 4+Ghz


[email protected]'D, keep pushing it. Any attempts for stability at 4.1Ghz?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, keep pushing it. Any attempts for stability at 4.1Ghz?

Good luck


haven't even attempted stability yet LoL just going to see if I can max it out at 4.3Ghz like I did @ x2

edit.

its getting a bit iffy at 4.16

4.24ghz bit less voltage
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810383

Edit #2

still going @ 4.325Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810383

ahh well got into windows @ 4.36Ghz but bsod soo no validation


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Ok.
Vcore at 1.45
CPU NB was at 1,2 default and now is at 1.225
NB 1.1
HT 1.1

And it seems that 2000 stable so far for NB freq ..... gonna test some more.
Thanks a lot.








G.


Glad you've got it sorted.

Sometimes it's just a little thing that can be the difference between rock solid stable and unstable.


----------



## its my first time

Foxy are your overclocks stable in prime 95 etc?

edit:Sorry just read your posts about not testing for stability







.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


32bit os i think are less stressful i guess 
i cannot even hit 4ght








gonna go to bed also..
its 12.30am here 
good nite










Yeah apparently they are.

And curiosity got the better of me.

I can confirm that in my experience the 32bit windows 7 allows higher stable overclocks than 64bit.


----------



## HondaGuy

AMD Overdrive 3.1 is out.....http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Glad you've got it sorted.

Sometimes it's just a little thing that can be the difference between rock solid stable and unstable.


Indeed ...... look at this ....... seems stable, but gonna test some more:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810678

Ohhhhh, i wish i had more time to have lots of tests.

Ty.








G.

PS: I really do not want to go for more voltage for CPU for 24/7 ....... that's why i will try anything with this voltage (1.475)


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Foxy are your overclocks stable in prime 95 etc?

edit:Sorry just read your posts about not testing for stability







.


haha yeah I was just seeing if I could go higher than 4.305Ghz which I did soo I was happy


----------



## terence52

lols
even some 955be will not even reach 4ghz








gonna gun my voltage again to see how far i can oc


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


PS: I really do not want to go for more voltage for CPU for 24/7 ....... that's why i will try anything with this voltage (1.475)


Blacklion, looks great. +1 for a job well done


----------



## [email protected]'D

I want to get 5ghz+ but I think that would need some more extreme cooling dice/ln2 which I don't have


----------



## terence52

seriously man.
u got quite a gud chip acutally 
still not happy at the spd?
decided to stick with 3.8ghz
onli it nids some undervolting


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I want to get 5ghz+ but I think that would need some more extreme cooling dice/ln2 which I don't have


[email protected]'D, I love your ambition man! I say go for it


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


[email protected]'D, I love your ambition man! I say go for it










HAHA thanks ,And I have been browsing at some dice/ln2 pots today while at work or I might get my friend duniek involved, but I am going to have todo a bit more research into it before I bite the bullet and spend some cash.

edit. I'm going to revert back to x2 for bit see if I can push the 4.305Ghz I got previous If i hit 4.4Ghz I will be a happy bunny


----------



## raisethe3

Quick question about the CPU, does undervolting the chip hurt? Will it damage?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Quick question about the CPU, does undervolting the chip hurt? Will it damage?

As long as the CPU is stable, no, undervolting will not hurt or damage a CPU. It will actually prolong it's life due to lower temperatures and slowing electromigration.


----------



## raisethe3

Ok then, sounds good. Thanks for the reply!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
As long as the CPU is stable, no, undervolting will not hurt or damage a CPU. It will actually prolong it's life due to lower temperatures and slowing electromigration.


----------



## maing

question...im a newbie here...
i havea mobo ma785gm us2h and a procie amd phenom II x2 550 BE..
and now i dont have a memory kit yet.. im planning to buy corsair dominator ddr2 1066 2x2gb with 2.1V or gskill trident ddr2 1066 2x2gb running at 1.8V..
what would be better? it has the same 5-5-5-15.. which is suited for my mobo and procie? TIA! thanks in advance...


----------



## [email protected]'D

going to have a bit of fun unlocking to a x3 see how that goes results later

hummm..Athlon II x3 450

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818316


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maing*


im planning to buy corsair dominator ddr2 1066 2x2gb with 2.1V or gskill trident ddr2 1066 2x2gb running at 1.8V..
what would be better? it has the same 5-5-5-15.. which is suited for my mobo and procie? TIA! thanks in advance...


Maing, welcome to Overclock.net

Both sets of the memory listed above would be fine. In all honesty both kits run the same IC's (Micron D9's). However some of them run different D9's. For example the Dominator kit above is either D9GMH or D9GKX. Overall the Micron D9's overclock better then other IC's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


going to have a bit of fun unlocking to a x3 see how that goes results later

hummm..Athlon II x3 450

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818316


[email protected]'D, can you explain bit more on this? I only know of a Athlon II X3 435









Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Maing, welcome to Overclock.net

Both sets of the memory listed above would be fine. In all honesty both kits run the same IC's (Micron D9's). However some of them run different D9's. For example the Dominator kit above is either D9GMH or D9GKX. Overall the Micron D9's overclock better then other IC's.

[email protected]'D, can you explain bit more on this? I only know of a Athlon II X3 435









Good luck


I dunno thats what it showed up with on cores 0,1,2 and also on cores 0,1,3


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I dunno thats what it showed up with on cores 0,1,2 and also on cores 0,1,3

[email protected]'D, perhaps I should have been a little clearer...is this a Athlon II that was unlocked?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
[email protected]'D, perhaps I should have been a little clearer...is this a Athlon II that was unlocked?

nope was a 550BE unlocked to be a x3


----------



## boomshine

hi guys im just new here, im planning to buy phenom 2 x2 550 with batch number 0931gpmw, does this batch has high success rate? also pairing it with asus M4A785TD-M EVO and gskill ripjaws ddr3 1333 7-7-7-21 2x2GB.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
hi guys im just new here, im planning to buy phenom 2 x2 550 with batch number 0931gpmw, does this batch has high success rate? also pairing it with asus M4A785TD-M EVO and gskill ripjaws ddr3 1333 7-7-7-21 2x2GB.

Boomshine, welcome to Overclock.net









Not too sure on the "0931gpmw" stepping. That sounds like a newer stepping to me. Most of the successful unlocks that I am familiar with have all been older steppings. It's been rumored that some of the new 550BE's are true "faulty" quad-cores. Of course the only way to find out is to turn on _ACC_ and see what happens. According to this list of capable motherboards, it looks like the M4A785TD-M EVO should be able to do it. Make sure you have bios 410.

I'm not too sure on the G.Skill memory kit. Since it's DDR3-1333 you shouldn't have any problems running at the native speed though.

Don't forget to add your system specifications to your signature. This will let me and everyone else know what type of hardware you're running: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


----------



## boomshine

thanks for the warm welcome!

ill be filling that up as soon as i complete my new amd rig! =p


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
hi guys im just new here, im planning to buy phenom 2 x2 550 with batch number 0931gpmw, does this batch has high success rate? also pairing it with asus M4A785TD-M EVO and gskill ripjaws ddr3 1333 7-7-7-21 2x2GB.

I have that board. It gets the job done for sure, especially at the $100.00 price point you cant beat it. Easy lay out, plenty of bios options. The I/O shield is a little bit of a pain but what are you gonna do.

Got to 3.8 real easy, voltage at 1.44 and at load I will peak at about 42C, idle it goes between 29.5-32 according to the AMD utility Cooler helps, got it in a package deal at newegg for $15 off which was helpful.

Anyways, havent pushed past that yet. Board will unlock but havent found a stable voltage. Didnt really feel like going past 1.46vcore; achievement one unlocked and this is plenty performance for now. Ill mess with it more after the holidays when I have more dollars incase I fry it, haha.

Pretty flexiable, you can either put one beefy video card in there or 2 middle of the park ones and get a nice boost even though its 16x4. IGP is bearable if you need to use that while youre waiting for a graphics card to come out or arrive in the mail.

The 550 is a good little chip. Sure beats the heck out of the pentium 4 Ive been running the past 8+ years.


----------



## Freakn

Hi there, add me to the group.

3 hours ago i brought a 550BE, and as of 5 minutes ago i'ts now unlocked to 4 cores running stock clock....

That'll change soon


----------



## boomshine

@Fatty_Beef

thanks to those infos now im confident in buying the asus evo tomorrow ^_^

@Freakn may i know what batch is your new phenom? thanks!


----------



## Freakn

You should be in luck Boomshine, mine's out of the same batch.. at work now so i can't post a pic but i took a few snap shots with my phone.

I'm now up to 3515mhz with increased multiplier @ 17.5 and 1.4 volts but stock FSB(200) and stock cooler but a 8cm and duct over the stock fan as a booster..

It was idling @ 36 deg before i started


----------



## boomshine

@Freakn

0931gpmw? WOW thanks im freakn buying it to test my luck! =p my seller only has 2pieces left T_T


----------



## gazza30

Anyone know if a Antec ATX EarthWatts 500W psu can power an unlocked phen 550black ed

These are the rest of specs i'll be using
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...uild-your.html

If it unlocks won't be trying to set any oc'ing records


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Anyone know if a Antec ATX EarthWatts 500W psu can power an unlocked phen 550black ed

These are the rest of specs i'll be using
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...uild-your.html

If it unlocks won't be trying to set any oc'ing records


Gazza30, wattage wise you should be fine. Amperage wise (12volt) you may be cutting it close since you have a 4850. This power supply only has 34 amps total on the 12volt rail. This particular Antec PSU I believe is from Seasonic so the build quality is certainly there. If you bump up to a VX550 you'll definitely be ok.

Hope that helps


----------



## raisethe3

You plan on upgrading that AMD build in the future? I would agree with think3r on getting that Corsair vx550. You be saving yourself for some upgrades down the road.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazza30*


Anyone know if a Antec ATX EarthWatts 500W psu can power an unlocked phen 550black ed

These are the rest of specs i'll be using
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...uild-your.html

If it unlocks won't be trying to set any oc'ing records


----------



## Brutuz

Definitely get the VX550, best PSU I've ever owned.

My rig isn't exactly lightweight on the power, but it kept playing GTA IV through two brownouts and a drop out the other day, without skipping a beat.

And it powers my unlocked x2 550, overclocked to 4Ghz with a HD4890, 5 HDDs, 8Gb RAM, etc.


----------



## terence52

too bad the vx550 is too near in price tat time to the m620 during an it fair
but anyone reckon that my biostar would unlock my 550be?


----------



## boomshine

hi guys i am back and already bought asus m4a785td-m plus phenom 2 x2 550BE

my mobo's bios is currently 0604

i tried to unlock my procie by enabling the acc = auto , then unleash mode to "enable"

i saved the new setting then my pc restarts, but as it restarts it wont display the asus logo and is stuck there with a blank screen T_T it can't even go to bios T_T
does this mean i can't unlock my procie?

btw as i restart again after that blank screen(click power button again), it will tell me "unleash mode failed"


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Definitely get the VX550, best PSU I've ever owned.

My rig isn't exactly lightweight on the power, but it kept playing GTA IV through two brownouts and a drop out the other day, without skipping a beat.

And it powers my unlocked x2 550, overclocked to 4Ghz with a HD4890, 5 HDDs, 8Gb RAM, etc.

Brutuz, wow I'm impressed! Five HD's, Quad-core and a 4890 and the VX550 doesn't even stutter









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
i saved the new setting then my pc restarts, but as it restarts it wont display the asus logo and is stuck there with a blank screen T_T it can't even go to bios T_T
does this mean i can't unlock my procie?

Boomshine, before restarting the machine try giving the processor some cpu voltage. Try 1.4volts. Sometimes the ACC setting needs to be played with as well (ie. +/-2% per core ect).

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Clock speed 3857.2 MHz
FSB x Multi 203x19
Vcore 1.504
RAM speed 816 
NB speed 2030
HT Link 2030
Motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer 120mm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823901

Not too shabby first try, eh?


----------



## boomshine

thlnk3r, ok ill try that, because last time my voltage is only set to auto. at stock usually cpu-z reads my core-voltage @ 1.312 to 1.328 volts so should i make it to 1.4? by the way i am only using stock heatsink and fan. (but my idle temp is 30-35 degrees celsius-not bad)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Clock speed 3857.2 MHz

Not too shabby first try, eh?


iGuitarGuy, absolutely not...great job +1 and welcome to Overclock.net









What are your temperatures like with 1.5volts?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


thlnk3r, ok ill try that, because last time my voltage is only set to auto. at stock usually cpu-z reads my core-voltage @ 1.312 to 1.328 volts so should i make it to 1.4? by the way i am only using stock heatsink and fan. (but my idle temp is 30-35 degrees celsius-not bad)


Boomshine, give 1.4 volts a try and let's see if it POST's correctly. The stock heatsink should get you by for a bit but anything over 1.4 - 1.45 volts and you may want to think about purchasing an aftermarket cooler. Your internal case airflow and room ambient temperatures also play a big part so keep that in mind. Just FYI after you unlock the 550BE, temperatures will not show up properly so don't be alarmed. This is a common occurrence after unlocking this processor to a quad-core.

EDIT: Also if you can please add your system specifications to your signature. It's always nice to know the hardware we're working with. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, absolutely not...great job +1 and welcome to Overclock.net









What are your temperatures like with 1.5volts?


 well at first, only 32C unbelievably! but then as time progressed i saw it go to 38C hah. CCF 120mm FTW!

thank you, glad to be here


----------



## boomshine

Thanks for reminding me thlnk3r, ive posted my specs ^_^, btw do i need to reset cmos everytime unleashing mode fails? thanks!

btw my bios is 0604 and the lates bios in asus is version 0904 T_T


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
btw do i need to reset cmos everytime unleashing mode fails? thanks!

Boomshine, not unless you're required to. If for some reason the third of fourth core doesn't show stability then you can sometimes turn your 550BE into a tri-core. This is possible if you make the proper adjustments via "ACC". From what I've read you will have to clear the CMOS each time you make these adjustments though. This was discussed here: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html.

Good luck


----------



## boomshine

update:

1.bios update to 0904 --- successful

2.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores --- failed
3.acc=auto/unleash mode = 3cores(0,1,2) --- failed
4.acc=auto/unleash mode = 3cores(0,1,3) --- failed
5.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores/HT = 1600MHz --- failed
6.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores/vcore=1.4v --- failed
7.acc=all cores/unleash mode = enable(-12%) --- failed

my pc won't even post the ASUS logo screen... =(


----------



## raisethe3

Uh-oh....not good. Sorry.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


update:

1.bios update to 0904 --- successful

2.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores --- failed
3.acc=auto/unleash mode = 3cores(0,1,2) --- failed
4.acc=auto/unleash mode = 3cores(0,1,3) --- failed
5.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores/HT = 1600MHz --- failed
6.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores/vcore=1.4v --- failed
7.acc=all cores/unleash mode = enable(-12%) --- failed

my pc won't even post the ASUS logo screen... =(


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
update:

1.bios update to 0904 --- successful

2.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores --- failed
3.acc=auto/unleash mode = 3cores(0,1,2) --- failed
4.acc=auto/unleash mode = 3cores(0,1,3) --- failed
5.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores/HT = 1600MHz --- failed
6.acc=auto/unleash mode = 4cores/vcore=1.4v --- failed
7.acc=all cores/unleash mode = enable(-12%) --- failed

my pc won't even post the ASUS logo screen... =(

Boomshine, arg sounds like you have an actual faulty quad-core processor. Would you happen to know the stepping? This is a new purchase correct?

Good luck


----------



## Freakn

i've managed to get it to run stable within windows at 3725mhz, i'll run some stress test but first i want to see just how hi i can get it to boot fully on my unlocked 550BE (sig rig) with the standard cooler...


----------



## Freakn

I managed to get this little baby up to 3.9Ghz running stable within windows but failed to reach the 4Ghz mark and now tring to get stable for stress test @ 3.8Ghz...

I know your all thinging i'm crazy pushing like this on a stock cooler but i just want to see what it can do, again your thinking why? only answer "just because i can"


----------



## pyroMAC

Built my first 550 yesterday . . . . I am impressed ! 8-]
Here's some initial stats:

dual cores









quads


----------



## boomshine

hi guys, after battling with ACC I think i will be stopping unlocking my phenom.

I would like to ask if i could lower my core voltage to 1.3v or less? (i'll be running my procie on stock speed of 3.1GHz)

cpu-z reads my vcore as 1.312 and 1.328 then i saw it became 1.298 at some time.
(C n Q disabled) and i want it to be stable at one vcore value.

@pyroMAC

your are one lucky guy =p btw what is your proie batch? thanks!


----------



## sbeast

after looking around for a bit, it appears my 550 may only be unlockable with certain GB boards,


----------



## pyroMAC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


=p btw what is your proie batch? thanks!


No clue man, sry.


----------



## Freakn

I'd like to say thankyou to all here, if it wasn't for tje info i've gathered from here i wouldn't be having the fun i am with this chip...

Cheers to all, also i managed to get it to boot windows @ 3.9Ghz idle temp was around 53 so it crashed under the first bit of load (loading crysis may have added some load)


----------



## Brutuz

heh, Mine's idling at 50c now and seems to be fully stable.

I need to get my TRUE lapped and with a better fan, this Panaflo doesn't cut it.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


heh, Mine's idling at 50c now and seems to be fully stable.

I need to get my TRUE lapped and with a better fan, this Panaflo doesn't cut it.


Idling at 50C ? What heatsink do you have ?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


heh, Mine's idling at 50c now and seems to be fully stable.

I need to get my TRUE lapped and with a better fan, this Panaflo doesn't cut it.


what program do you use to check the stability of your 4ghz quad 550?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I'd like to say thankyou to all here, if it wasn't for tje info i've gathered from here i wouldn't be having the fun i am with this chip...

Cheers to all, also i managed to get it to boot windows @ 3.9Ghz idle temp was around 53 so it crashed under the first bit of load (loading crysis may have added some load)


i manage to boot at 4.2 but i can never get it stable in intel burn test no matter what i do


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Idling at 50C ? What heatsink do you have ?


TRUE with a Low speed Panaflo 38mm thick fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


what program do you use to check the stability of your 4ghz quad 550?


Prime95.

But I also have used it for folding.


----------



## raisethe3

Damn, you're pushing it far on the stock cooler. Temps will get high easily. And its probably why it can't be stable during stress test. I'd push it to 3.6ghz and when you get the 3rd party cooler and exchange it, then start pushing it for 4.0Ghz.

Just my opinion/take on it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I managed to get this little baby up to 3.9Ghz running stable within windows but failed to reach the 4Ghz mark and now tring to get stable for stress test @ 3.8Ghz...

I know your all thinging i'm crazy pushing like this on a stock cooler but i just want to see what it can do, again your thinking why? only answer "just because i can"


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyroMAC* 
Built my first 550 yesterday . . . . I am impressed !

pyroMAC, great job on unlocking the 550BE. Gotta love that low voltage at 3.4Ghz!

In regards to the batch number it's listed on top of the IHS (integrated heatspreader). If you have time to check make sure you write everything down. Let us know

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
I would like to ask if i could lower my core voltage to 1.3v or less? (i'll be running my procie on stock speed of 3.1GHz)

Boomshine, I don't see that being a problem. There are many users that undervolt their processors while at stock settings. There are some that even OC with lower Vcore. My only advice is to test for stability for every change you do with the voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbeast* 
after looking around for a bit, it appears my 550 may only be unlockable with certain GB boards,

Sbeast, have you given it a try yet? There are some Biostar users that have had successful unlocks. Let us know if you need any help









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
i managed to get it to boot windows @ 3.9Ghz idle temp was around 53 so it crashed under the first bit of load (loading crysis may have added some load)

Freakn, how much cpu voltage did you have to use for the 3.9Ghz overclock? 53C idle seems pretty darn high in my opinion but very reasonable for stock cooling so I'm not surprised. I have a feeling your testing failed due to high temps. Do you have plans to pick up a aftermarket cooler?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
i manage to boot at 4.2 but i can never get it stable in intel burn test no matter what i do

iGuitarGuy, 4.2Ghz may just simply be the limit of the processor. I wouldn't be too disappointed. Just the fact that you were able to POST and boot into Windows at that speed is awesome. Try stability testing with 4Ghz instead. Can you include some cpu-z screen shots at 4Ghz? Preferably the cpu and memory tab? In regards to your stress testing question I typically use OCCT and Orthos.

Good luck guys


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Freakn, how much cpu voltage did you have to use for the 3.9Ghz overclock? 53C idle seems pretty darn high in my opinion but very reasonable for stock cooling so I'm not surprised. I have a feeling your testing failed due to high temps. Do you have plans to pick up a aftermarket cooler?

It is crashing very much due to the temp topping 61 which i'm sure is its safety point and then it resets...

I'll be getting Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion ($42 @ Umart) and there a 5 miniute drive from home.. they do have the Scythe Ninja 2 for $75 but i plan on going water and don't want to have it end up sitting in a box

Settings are (from memory)
20x200
x10 NB multiplier
HT - 16bit/2Ghz
Memory - x3(533)
VID - 1.3v
CPU - 1.5v
PCIE - Locked @ 100


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Settings are (from memory)
20x200
x10 NB multiplier
HT - 16bit/2Ghz
Memory - x3(533)
VID - 1.3v
CPU - 1.5v
PCIE - Locked @ 100

Freakn, not too shabby for 1.5volts. That seems to be about the average Vcore for 3.8-4Ghz range. Well I hop the Xigmatek is capable of getting you stable at 3.9Ghz.









Good luck


----------



## boomshine

Thanks for the reply thlnk3r, but what softwares should i run to test stability if I undervolt my processor? btw will my temps go down if i undervolt my procie?

thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


Thanks for the reply thlnk3r, but what softwares should i run to test stability if I undervolt my processor? btw will my temps go down if i undervolt my procie?


Boomshine, the applications I listed above can be used for the same thing and yes undervolting the processor typically does lower temperatures









Good luck


----------



## Freakn

With the HT bandwith during over clocking, which is better: 8 or 16bit??

Does anyone increased the north/south voltages during over vlocking? I've been finding and extra 0.1volts help a bit..


----------



## slimslider

With a new bios update for my ASUS Crosshair III I was able to unlock to 4 cores for the first time. I'm running the same vcore and it was stable at 3.6ghz after 7 hours of prime95 blend on each core. I'm happy as hell.

I could get 2 cores to a stable 3.8...so I may be able to get a little more with further testing.


----------



## Axxess+

I'm going to update my BIOS, so I will try to unlock my CPU.
I shall come back with the results this afternoon.
Wish me luck !


----------



## raisethe3

Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I'm going to update my BIOS, so I will try to unlock my CPU.
I shall come back with the results this afternoon.
Wish me luck !


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


With the HT bandwith during over clocking, which is better: 8 or 16bit??

Does anyone increased the north/south voltages during over vlocking? I've been finding and extra 0.1volts help a bit..


Freakn, 8bit/16bit is the data width of the Hypertransport bus. Stick with 16/16 (up and down).

Usually the "NB" voltage should only be touched if you increased the reference clock speed (HT Clock). If it's still stock (ie. 200Mhz) then there is really no reason to play with it. In my experience it hasn't helped at all unless the HT Clock speed is touched. In regards to the "SB", I hardly ever see anyone touch that voltage. However your mileage may vary so it wouldn't hurt to test each component.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, 4.2Ghz may just simply be the limit of the processor. I wouldn't be too disappointed. Just the fact that you were able to POST and boot into Windows at that speed is awesome. Try stability testing with 4Ghz instead. Can you include some cpu-z screen shots at 4Ghz? Preferably the cpu and memory tab? In regards to your stress testing question I typically use OCCT and Orthos.


Ill give ya screenies









Also, do you think Prime 95 or OCCT is better for stability testing? because occt uses the linpack and i think that is just overkill since we dont use anything close to being as stressing as that program. shouldnt the program we test for stability with be just a little more stressing than the most stressing program you use? Like prime 95?

heres a screenshot









note: the windows 7 rating reports the same rating when i have 3.5 ghz all the way up to 4 ghz no matter what i do


----------



## boomshine

a little update on my undervolting:

i've set vcore to 1.3V in BIOS:

cpu-z reading:
vcore: 1.264v-1.280v

HWMonitor reading:
@idle core0 & core1 = 33 degrees celsius

using OCCT 15min run: *no problems found*










so guys what do you think about the graph of my vcore? could I lower my vcore more?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Ill give ya screenies









Also, do you think Prime 95 or OCCT is better for stability testing? because occt uses the linpack and i think that is just overkill since we dont use anything close to being as stressing as that program. shouldnt the program we test for stability with be just a little more stressing than the most stressing program you use? Like prime 95?

heres a screenshot









note: the windows 7 rating reports the same rating when i have 3.5 ghz all the way up to 4 ghz no matter what i do

btw heres the memory (i forgot to change the second cpu-z to the memory tab)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomshine* 
a little update on my undervolting:

i've set vcore to 1.3V in BIOS:

cpu-z reading:
vcore: 1.264v-1.280v

HWMonitor reading:
@idle core0 & core1 = 33 degrees celsius

using OCCT 15min run: *no problems found*










so guys what do you think about the graph of my vcore? could I lower my vcore more?

keep lowering until it becomes unstable in occt : D


----------



## boomshine

@iGuitarGuy

wow how'd you made your ram score to *7.4*?
i have gskill ddr3 1333 7-7-7-21 but my score is only less than 7 in windows 7 64bit T_T
does overclocking the processor makes your ram score go up like that?


----------



## terence52

got some issue guys.
broke a pin off my 550be 
rma-able?


----------



## terence52

my team xtreem is 7.6 in windows...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


got some issue guys.
broke a pin off my 550be 
rma-able?


maybe

but if that doesnt work, if you still have the pin, or something that is as conductive and is relatively the same size as the pin... stick it in the spot on the motherboard where the pin would go and see if it will work. NOTE: MAKE SURE YOU CAN GET IT OUT, IF IT DOESNT WORK


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


@iGuitarGuy

wow how'd you made your ram score to *7.4*?
i have gskill ddr3 1333 7-7-7-21 but my score is only less than 7 in windows 7 64bit T_T
does overclocking the processor makes your ram score go up like that?


idk, windows 7 just likes ddr2 800 ram at timings 5-4-4-12. it always stays at the same rating as my processor o.o


----------



## boomshine

hmmm other peeps have ram scores of 7.5 and 7.6 in win 7 experience index...

il try to rerun the experience index again later... hope it gets to 7+ score T_T

EDIT: hmmm maybe thats why my score is low... my processor score is also the same as my ram score, maybe their score in windows experience is tied up with one another?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


hmmm other peeps have ram scores of 7.5 and 7.6 in win 7 experience index...

il try to rerun the experience index again later... hope it gets to 7+ score T_T

EDIT: hmmm maybe thats why my score is low... my processor score is also the same as my ram score, maybe their score in windows experience is tied up with one another?


not always but in our case i guess so. my friend's i7 pc has ram that goes way below his processor rating of 7.4


----------



## boomshine

^hmmm maybe the ram score could not be higher than the processor's score at windows experience index? =p


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Also, do you think Prime 95 or OCCT is better for stability testing? because occt uses the linpack and i think that is just overkill since we dont use anything close to being as stressing as that program. shouldnt the program we test for stability with be just a little more stressing than the most stressing program you use? Like prime 95?


iGuitarGuy, from what I understand the default OCCT test is completely separate from the Linpack test which is what I was referring to. My testing methods consist of OCCT for 1Hour at "High" and then Orthos for 8Hours at "High" (Blend)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


so guys what do you think about the graph of my vcore? could I lower my vcore more?


Boomshine, great job! I'd keep it safe and test for the full 1 hour default test in OCCT. If it passes with flying colors then drop the Vcore down again about 0.025 volts. Re-test/repeat ect and let us know.

In regards to the Windows 7 rating...to be honest I really wouldn't base my machines performance off of that. If you want to see if your memory is improving with each change then check out the Everest memory benchmark tool. It's an extremely useful tool.

Good luck


----------



## boomshine

@thlnk3r

so ill test it 1hour? but setting will be large "data set" and "high priority"?

about my graph, i've noticed there is one spike that reached more than 1.3v, is that spike normal?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boomshine*


so ill test it 1hour? but setting will be large "data set" and "high priority"?

about my graph, i've noticed there is one spike that reached more than 1.3v, is that spike normal?


Boomshine, that test will be fine. That is usually what I run and it seems to quit if it detects any instability.

I can't explain why the voltage spiked momentarily. Perhaps it was compensating for something? However cpu voltage does tend to do that from time to time so I wouldn't worry about it. Heck even my Vcore does that during testing









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Here are some more batch numbers(550) that are able to unlock

http://edgemeal.110mb.com/AMD_Unlock...s.htm#0922APMW


----------



## Enigma8750

Enigma8750
Clock speed...4019.89 MHz
FSB x Multi.............200.99 * 20
Vcore....................1.496
RAM speed.............536 MHz
NB speed................200.9
HT Link..................2009.94
Motherboard.......AsRock A780GXE/128M
Cooling method... ASUS Silent Square
CPU-Z validation would also be nice...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832724

Hey guys. I wanted to share my CPU Z validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832724

Case is a CM Storm Scout Custom

Core Temp showing *23 low* and *27 High*

ID : 832724
Submitted by Enigma8750 | Tue, 17 Nov 2009 18:03:13 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.52.2
AMD Phenom II X2 550
Windows XP Professional SP3 (Build 2600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X2 550 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.4.2 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 64 / 2 x 64 KB - L2 : 2 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Callisto (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C2
*Freq : 4019.89 MHz (200.99 * 20)*
MB Brand : ASRock
MB Model : A780GXE/128M
NB : AMD 780G rev 00
SB : ATI SB700 rev 00
GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS
GPU Clocks : Core 680 MHz / RAM 800 MHz
DirectX Version : 9.0c
RAM : 2048 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 536 MHz (3:8) @ 5-5-5-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
cpuz
CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)
cpuz
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 - Copyright 2005-2009 (c) Samuel D. / Franck D. - Visit us at http://www.canardpc.com / cpuid.com


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Here are some more batch numbers(550) that are able to unlock

http://edgemeal.110mb.com/AMD_Unlock...s.htm#0922APMW

The CPUs I got for my rig I think are 0929APMW. I am in the process of building the new box. Gonna take a while, as I'm doing multiple projects right now.

Hopefully I'll be able to OC past 4.0 with it unlocked.

We'll see!!


----------



## mackaaan

Hello







i have my 550 right now on 3600mhz, but what should i put in all the "auto" fields. I am an rookie =) (sorry my english)

Please have a look and say what i have to change







Thanks

CPU OverClocking [Manual]
CPU/HT Reference Clock (MHz) [200]
GPU OverClocking [Auto]
PCIE OverClocking [Manual]
PCIE Clock [101]

CPU RATIO AND VOLTAGE:
Processor Frequency Multiplier [x18.0 3600mhz]
CPU/NB Frequency [Auto]
CPU Over Voltage [1.40000]
VDDNB Over Voltage [Auto]

HYPER TRANSPORT CONFIGURATION:
HT Link Frequency [Auto]
HT Link Width [Auto]
HT Over Voltage [Auto]

MEMORY TIMMING AND VOLTAGE:
Memory Clock Mode [Manual]
Memclock Value [667mhz]
DRAM Timing Mode [Auto]
Memory OverVoltage [1.50000]

CHIPSET VOLTAGE:
Chipset Over Voltage [Auto]


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mackaaan* 
Hello







i have my 550 right now on 3600mhz, but what should i put in all the "auto" fields. I am an rookie =) (sorry my english)

Mackaaan, welcome to Overclock.net









In regards to the bios options, it really depends on how you want to overclock this processor. Do you prefer to just increase the cpu multiplier or raise the HT Clock speed? If you just increase the multiplier then you won't have to adjust your memory settings (ie. divider). It's really up to you and to be honest there really isn't any true setting that will be successful all the time. Some processors overclock different from others. To best way for you to find out is to start testing.

For starters, the HT Link Frequency should be set to 2000Mhz. Now if you decide to overclock by increasing the HT Clock speed then this speed will change and may cause instability. Therefore it would be wise to drop the HT Link Frequency to a lower value. If you can provide us with more details on your memory then we may be able to tell you the stock voltage, frequency and sub-timings for that as well.

Please add your system specifications to your signature. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


----------



## mackaaan

Thank you very much







If i increase HT Link Freqency, what happens with the computer? Faster? Better?

Allright, im gonna add my system specifications.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mackaaan*


If i increase HT Link Freqency, what happens with the computer? Faster? Better?


Mackaaan, for a Phenom II processors there really isn't any benefits from increasing that speed. You are better off keeping the speed at stock (2000Mhz). As mentioned above you'll probably run into more stability issues as the speed increases.

Good luck


----------



## mackaaan

ok







so on the HT Frequency, im going to put 2000mhz? Can all the other "autos" be like they are then?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mackaaan*


ok







so on the HT Frequency, im going to put 2000mhz? Can all the other "autos" be like they are then?


Mackaaan, that is correct but it also depends on how you on overclocking. Have you had a chance to review any of the helpful overclocking guides? Here is a link to one of the Phenom II overclocking guides that may shed some light on your questions: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html.

Here is another link that will take you to a page containing other helpful Phenom II tips/tools: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/36...es-thread.html.

Good luck


----------



## mackaaan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mackaaan, that is correct but it also depends on how you on overclocking. Have you had a chance to review any of the helpful overclocking guides? Here is a link to one of the Phenom II overclocking guides that may shed some light on your questions: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html.

Here is another link that will take you to a page containing other helpful Phenom II tips/tools: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/36...es-thread.html.

Good luck











Thanks again







fast answers thats good (Y). The guides are probably good, but im not that good in english, read and understand stuff like that







Im from Sweden ;p Going to take a look tomorrow, need to sleep right now. Good Night to all


----------



## raisethe3

@Enigma8750- Great job on that overclock! Very impressive. Insane temperatures too!


----------



## Freakn

Just brought a Xigmatek Achilles S1284, idling @ 29C @ 3319

Time to start pushing this chip and hit that 4Ghz stable and atleast running @ 4.1Ghz them i'll be happy


----------



## Freakn

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833695

There's 4

Just boot test @ the moment


----------



## [email protected]'D

anyone know anything and/or any news about the 555BE?


----------



## raisethe3

That's what I am wondering too. I heard it was suppose to come out this month (no specific date), but haven't seen it anywhere yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


anyone know anything and/or any news about the 555BE?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


That's what I am wondering too. I heard it was suppose to come out this month (no specific date), but haven't seen it anywhere yet.


all I know its clocked to 3.2ghz, I recon its just going to be a 965 with 2 locked cores or something...but then I could be wrong


----------



## jck

I am so jonesing to get my new gaming rig done. I have 2 550s sitting at the house. mmmmmmmm

Of course now, I ordered 2 5850s from NewEgg and I am gonna return the 2 5770s tonight...so it all has to wait.

I just still can't believe ATI couldn't get enough wafers from TSMC to make the cards and had to hike them 20% in price.

Oh well, I saw the reviews of the 2x5850 vs the 5970, and there's 1 greaet advantage:

One of my CPUs goes out, I can still have video...5970s will have to put a different card in.









But, I can't wait to see if I can unlock a 550BE with the 790FX-GD70 and get 4GHz or more out of it. That would RULE









And since winter is coming, it'll heat my room and save on the electric bill.

456W crossfire/700W rig vs 240V central [email protected] going at 1-2KWh...I'll just stay in my room a lot...unless I need to mix a drink.


----------



## raisethe3

Yeah I heard that too. But I don't know if it was coming out of the 965 with 2 locked cores though. It said the the TDP was supposed to be at 80watts which was the same as the 550BE. According to my knowledge, the 965BE was at 140watts as opposed to the 955BE at 125watts. So how could they still be at 80watts when both cores are disabled on those chips? Unless I making a huge mistake or overlooking at something here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


all I know its clocked to 3.2ghz, I recon its just going to be a 965 with 2 locked cores or something...but then I could be wrong


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


So how could they still be at 80watts when both cores are disabled on those chips? Unless I making a huge mistake or overlooking at something here.


Raisethe3, I'm assuming once the two other cores are unlocked the TDP goes up. Since the 555BE is a C3 stepping it should have the same TDP (if unlocked) as the new 965BE. This is _assuming _the 555BE can even unlock









Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

So I guess the point is, if its the same stepping it will have the same TDP? Guess that sounds fair enough. I wouldn't count on the 555BE being unlocked to four cores though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, I'm assuming once the two other cores are unlocked the TDP goes up. Since the 555BE is a C3 stepping it should have the same TDP (if unlocked) as the new 965BE. This is _assuming _the 555BE can even unlock









Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
So I guess the point is, if its the same stepping it will have the same TDP?

Raisethe3, I wouldn't necessarily say the same stepping. We do know the 550BE (C2 Stepping) is a Deneb core. This makes me believe the 555BE is a 965BE but with disabled cores. Both processors have the same stepping and probably the same revised IMC ect.

Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

Do you by chance know which 965BE it came from? The 125w or the 140w? Just curious. Its not like it will affect the new 555BE anyways. Just makes me wonder which batch it came from.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raisethe3, I wouldn't necessarily say the same stepping. We do know the 550BE (C2 Stepping) is a Deneb core. This makes me believe the 555BE is a 965BE but with disabled cores. Both processors have the same stepping and probably the same revised IMC ect.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Do you by chance know which 965BE it came from? The 125w or the 140w? Just curious. Its not like it will affect the new 555BE anyways. Just makes me wonder which batch it came from.









Raisethe3, the 965BE 140W is a C2 Stepping so I'm pretty sure it did not come from that. Man all this talk about the 555BE makes me anxious


----------



## raisethe3

Hahaha, thanks. Yeah, it really got me excited too. I was previously aiming at getting the Phenom II 550BE, but then all of the sudden news were flying out that the 555BE was going to be out and supposedly overclock a little better. Only thing is it just hasn't arrived yet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raisethe3, the 965BE 140W is a C2 Stepping so I'm pretty sure it did not come from that. Man all this talk about the 555BE makes me anxious


----------



## HondaGuy

Give it about just over 1 week....and 3 days

Dual-core Phenom II X2 555, with it's clocks at 3.2GHz and 7MB of cache.It is expected to launch in Q4 this year. Each core has 512KB of L2 cache and 6MB of L3 cache and a 80 Watt TDP.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Give it about just over 1 week....and 3 days

Dual-core Phenom II X2 555, with it's clocks at 3.2GHz and 7MB of cache.It is expected to launch in Q4 this year. Each core has 512KB of L2 cache and 6MB of L3 cache and a 80 Watt TDP.

HondaGuy, do we know the price tag of this processor yet?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


@Enigma8750- Great job on that overclock! Very impressive. Insane temperatures too!


I godda be honest.. Core Temp showed those temps but my Lian li Thermometer says 33 C Idle and 38 C under stress.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I godda be honest.. Core Temp showed those temps but my Lian li Thermometer says 33 C Idle and 38 C under stress.

Wow, I have the same temps as you when I'm at 4ghz as well? o.o only difference is mine is not stable even with high voltage.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
HondaGuy, do we know the price tag of this processor yet?

I speculate around $110, but who knows.

Here some guy got a hold of one. The receipt is in Chinese so I have no clue if it is even listed, or maybe it is just the Biostar board on the receipt.


----------



## [email protected]'D

found out some more info about the 555 on toms hardware......$99.99

Quote:



Yesterday we learned about AMD plans to launch the dual core processor Phenom II X2 555 Black edition, which will be based on new stepping C3 as the prepared new energy version phenom II X4 965 Black edition with TDP level not more than 125 W. Processors are made from identical crystals, simply in case of Phenom II X2 two core are disabled, but it is possible to unlock them using the ACC function in the regime auto . *AMD also states that the unlocking rate will be higher than the 550, meaning only a few chips won't be able to unlock.*

The processor Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition operates at 3.2 GHz frequency, that higher than the frequency of predecessor only by 100 MHz. TDP Value is 80 W. The presence of 6 MB cache in the third level is the prime advantage of this processors series . Thus, even after the disappearance Of phenom II X2 550 Black edition in the official AMD Price- list the niche of dual core processors with the free multiplier and the capacious cache in the third level will not be empty . Simply, AMD prepared a new model in this series. For 99.99$ it should be a steal, specially when it can reach 6.63GHZ (LN2) as an x4 B55 using a cheap 785ge 128m mobo


if that unlocking rate is true im soo jumping on the 555....

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...9878_10_0.html


----------



## thlnk3r

[email protected]'D, interesting info. Very tempting


----------



## [email protected]'D

yepp it is very tempting indeed


----------



## raisethe3

But you just bought a 550BE? Why go through all that purchase? And its not a big difference between the two CPU isn't it? As far as being only 100Mhz clock higher.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


yepp it is very tempting indeed


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
But you just bought a 550BE? Why go through all that purchase? And its not a big difference between the two CPU isn't it? As far as being only 100Mhz clock higher.









not entirely true. this is going to be the new stepping which means a little more efficient, thats why you can have the same wattage(tdp) with higher clock. also it should be cooler and perform a little better as well : D


----------



## HondaGuy

For all those running Mobo Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
New Bios out for this mobo:

*F9A* 2009/11/13
Add CPU Core Control option

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ProductID=3038


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...I see, thanks for that clarification. In for one!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


not entirely true. this is going to be the new stepping which means a little more efficient, thats why you can have the same wattage(tdp) with higher clock. also it should be cooler and perform a little better as well : D


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


But you just bought a 550BE? Why go through all that purchase? And its not a big difference between the two CPU isn't it? As far as being only 100Mhz clock higher.










If this was aimed at me^^^ I havent just got a 550BE Ive had it since they were released or close enough to that day, If it wasnt aimed at me I answered anyway. And read my post a few pages back will explain the 555BE a bit more post number #2506 here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


not entirely true. this is going to be the new stepping which means a little more efficient, thats why you can have the same wattage(tdp) with higher clock. also it should be cooler and perform a little better as well : D


This ^^


----------



## raisethe3

Ehh...thanks for clearing that up. But still, the 550BE haven't be released at least a year yet. Unless you like upgrading every couple of months. But its all preference though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


If this was aimed at me^^^ I havent just got a 550BE Ive had it since they were released or close enough to that day, If it wasnt aimed at me I answered anyway. And read my post a few pages back will explain the 555BE a bit more post number #2506 here

This ^^


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Ehh...thanks for clearing that up. But still, the 550BE haven't be released at least a year yet. Unless you like upgrading every couple of months. But its all preference though.


I do like to upgrade often but I personally have reached the limit on my 550BE with out going into extreme cooling..LN2/DICE etc etc. And I was going to wait out for a 975BE but if the rumors are true about the 555BE I will pick one of them up first to see what it can do


----------



## raisethe3

Woah, woah, 975?! You serious? Never heard news on that one.

Eh, you're in the same boat as me. I am going to be picking up the x2 555BE as well.

Thanks for clearing things up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I do like to upgrade often but I personally have reached the limit on my 550BE with out going into extreme cooling..LN2/DICE etc etc. And I was going to wait out for a 975BE but if the rumors are true about the 555BE I will pick one of them up first to see what it can do


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I do like to upgrade often but I personally have reached the limit on my 550BE with out going into extreme cooling..LN2/DICE etc etc. And I was going to wait out for a 975BE but if the rumors are true about the 555BE I will pick one of them up first to see what it can do










If you we weren't both enthusiast's i'd call you crazy for even thinking about touching another CPU after seeing that gem in your sig rig

I hate you









PS: Could you guess that my 550 was botched?


----------



## [email protected]'D

and yeah I'm sure I heard rumors of a 975BE i'll try and find a link.......unless I drempt it.

ahh link

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15553/1/

and yeah I'll have a *think* about bashing my 550BE up as a freebie when the 555BE comes out


----------



## knocker

I have had some excellent advice in the past from the site, could anyone help with this:
I have recently installed Windows 7 64bit with no cores unlocked on my 550BE and is dual boot with XP Home 32bit. I have unlocked to 4 cores in the past so gave it a go with W7. The Bios shows B50 X4 & so does XP but Windows 7 shows only 2 cores but does report the cpu as a B50.
Is there any way of getting 7 to see the 4 cores?

Many thanks in advance & sorry if this has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for that link.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*









and yeah I'm sure I heard rumors of a 975BE i'll try and find a link.......unless I drempt it.

ahh link

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15553/1/

and yeah I'll have a *think* about bashing my 550BE up as a freebie when the 555BE comes out


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone had this beast stable at or above 4Ghz whilst only running DDR2 800mhz ram?

I'm thinking this might be whats letting me down..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


The Bios shows B50 X4 & so does XP but Windows 7 shows only 2 cores but does report the cpu as a B50.
Is there any way of getting 7 to see the 4 cores?


Knocker, what applications are you using to check for the core count under Windows 7? What is the task manager displaying?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Thanks for that link.










np at all









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Has anyone had this beast stable at or above 4Ghz whilst only running DDR2 800mhz ram?

I'm thinking this might be whats letting me down..


Yeah I had mine @ x2 4.087Ghz or something along the lines of that with my old mobo and DDR2 800Mhz

and are you trying for 4ghz stable on x2 or @ x4 unlocked?


----------



## Freakn

Trying to get 4 cores up to 4Ghz and be stable. I've had it @ 4026mhz booting ok and surfing the net but the first bit of real load and reboot we go


----------



## Brutuz

Freakn, wait for winter, these chips love cold weather and it's quite hot here in Australia right now.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Trying to get 4 cores up to 4Ghz and be stable. I've had it @ 4026mhz booting ok and surfing the net but the first bit of real load and reboot we go


what voltage are you using @ 4Ghz?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


what voltage are you using @ 4Ghz?


I thought it was about 1.55 or 1.6 but i found my only screen shot at that speed which showed as 1.54


----------



## Freakn

This chip has added nearly 4000 piont to my 3Dmark06 scores, used to be below 11k even with the daul's running


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I thought it was about 1.55 or 1.6 but i found my only screen shot at that speed which showed as 1.54


Whats your CPU temperature?


----------



## Freakn

Best estimate is 44 deg


----------



## knocker

Think3r, task manager says 2 cores as does CPUZ & Everest. I have gone back to dual core for now until I can solve the problem.


----------



## Freakn

Things are looking better now, managed a vantage run @ 3.929


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Best estimate is 44 deg


Try lowering the voltage to 1.5v, if it lowers the temp a bit it might push it to 4Ghz stability.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knocker*


Think3r, task manager says 2 cores as does CPUZ & Everest. I have gone back to dual core for now until I can solve the problem.


Knocker, not guaranteeing this will work but try removing the processor from your Device Manager. Go into your Device Manager and look for "Processors". Right-click the Phenom II 550BE and select "_Uninstall_". After doing so restart your computer. Upon startup the OS should re-detect the processor and install it. Let us know if that works.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Hey, I know this isn't the most related question, but I need a case with

1 really high airflow (probably with 230mm or 250mm+ fans) that
2 looks nice
3 hd mounts that make hd's quick to install
4 decent/good cable management.

Any suggestions? Price isn't too much of an issue but I wont be paying $220+


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Hey, I know this isn't the most related question, but I need a case with

1 really high airflow (probably with 230mm or 250mm+ fans) that
2 looks nice
3 hd mounts that make hd's quick to install
4 decent/good cable management.

Any suggestions? Price isn't too much of an issue but I wont be paying $220+

The Cooler Master HAF 932 is a popular pick on here. I just bought the AZZA Solano 1000 though that was when it was on sale for $50 shipped after MIR.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


The Cooler Master HAF 932 is a popular pick on here. I just bought the AZZA Solano 1000 though that was when it was on sale for $50 shipped after MIR.


which is better you think? i see the azza is smaller but it is all black interior with more fans? less cable management?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


which is better you think? i see the azza is smaller but it is all black interior with more fans? less cable management?


The reason I chose the AZZA Solano 1000 is because the price was right, it has all the features I want (window, lots of airflow, and black interior), quality construction according to the reviews I've read, and it's big but not too big (the HAF 932 is a little too big for my liking).

I can't comment on cable management of either since one I don't own the HAF 932 and two I will not have the AZZA until Christmas (I bought it but it will be given to me by a family member). You can PM hs101 about the AZZA and checkout his thread about the case: link. I will say I've heard a lot of good things about the HAF 932. It has some crazy sick airflow for one (three 230mm fans and one 140mm fan included stock) and is extremely roomy. It just wasn't the right fit for me. There was just no way I was passing up the deal on the AZZA and the black interior looks sick.

I'd read up on some reviews of the cases. It really comes down to what features mean more to you.


----------



## Axxess+

I still haven't tried to unlock my CPU, since it requires me to update my BIOS.
I don't even believe my motherboard can unlock Phenoms.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I still haven't tried to unlock my CPU, since it requires me to update my BIOS.
I don't even believe my motherboard can unlock Phenoms.

If this is your boad, you are correct you can't unlock. This is due to your board only having SB700. SB750 or SB710 are needed to unlock.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
If this is your boad, you are correct you can't unlock. This is due to your board only having SB700. SB750 or SB710 are needed to unlock.

On my mobo box, it's written 770. What ?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
On my mobo box, it's written 770. What ?

your mother board has... North Bridge: AMD 770 which is ment by the 770


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
On my mobo box, it's written 770. What ?

Axxess+, if I remember correctly this board also has very limited overclocking options. I think it was either no option for increasing the NB Frequency or cpu-nb voltage. If your budget still permits I'd pick up a 790FX board. You could try selling the UD3 to help with the purchase









Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Axxess+, if I remember correctly this board also has very limited overclocking options. I think it was either no option for increasing the NB Frequency or cpu-nb voltage. If your budget still permits I'd pick up a 790FX board. You could try selling the UD3 to help with the purchase









Good luck

I wasn't really planning to overclock more than now, and anyway my CPU is a Black Edition, so I never really thought of overclocking with other means than the multiplier. I don't know about the motherboard, since, as I said, I don't really _need_ more than what I have right now.
I don't have a budjet anymore and if by any luck I do get money, I'm going to be looking for a better power supply.
Thanks for the tip though !


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Updated 3dmark06 score : D


----------



## Ryude

I have a question about how I should go about overclocking my 550. Currently I've got the CPU/NB/HT at 220mhz and the multiplier at 17. I had it at 240mhz and multiplier at 15, however I couldn't figure out how to keep it stable. I gave the cpu 1.4v and the nb 1.23v, locked the memory in at 667mhz to rule it out. It would boot into windows and even complete benchmarks, but the second I would try to play a game it would hang. What am I doing wrong?

Temps are as follows:
Case 20C
CPU Idle 23C
CPU Load 46C


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryude*


I have a question about how I should go about overclocking my 550. Currently I've got the CPU/NB/HT at 220mhz and the multiplier at 17. I had it at 240mhz and multiplier at 15, however I couldn't figure out how to keep it stable. I gave the cpu 1.4v and the nb 1.23v, locked the memory in at 667mhz to rule it out. It would boot into windows and even complete benchmarks, but the second I would try to play a game it would hang. What am I doing wrong?


Ryude, do you have this 550BE unlocked or are you just running it as a dual-core? For a 3.6Ghz overclock you may have to bump the CPU voltage up a little higher. Can you include some cpu-z screen shots of your current OC? Please include the cpu and memory tab if you can.

Good luck


----------



## Ryude

I backed it down to 230mhz x 15.5 until I can figure out what I need to do. This is with 1.35v vcore, 1.22v nb, and 1.65v dimm.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=843183


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryude*


I backed it down to 230mhz x 15.5 until I can figure out what I need to do. This is with 1.35v vcore, 1.22v nb, and 1.65v dimm.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=843183


Ryude, try backing down your HT Link speed to stock (2000Mhz). The increase in performance is negligible and can sometimes cause stability issues. Also your memory is 100Mhz overclocked from stock. Overclocked memory can lead to more instability issues which can prohibit you from overclocking your processor. I recommend dropping the divider and re-testing.

Have you tried increasing the cpu voltage? What is your NB Frequency currently at?

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Ryude

When I try to set the HT speed to 2.0Ghz, the pc won't boot and I have to clear cmos manually. Northbridge and HT are running at 2.3Ghz, I left them running Prime95 Blend overnight and Core #1 was still running strong after 8 hours but Core #2 produced an error about 1 hour into the test. Also, my motherboard doesn't have a memory divider in the bios. All I can do is either set the speed manually or have it automatically choose.

What should I do?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryude* 
When I try to set the HT speed to 2.0Ghz, the pc won't boot and I have to clear cmos manually. Northbridge and HT are running at 2.3Ghz, I left them running Prime95 Blend overnight and Core #1 was still running strong after 8 hours but Core #2 produced an error about 1 hour into the test. Also, my motherboard doesn't have a memory divider in the bios. All I can do is either set the speed manually or have it automatically choose.

Ryude, setting the memory frequency manually is perfectly fine. Try dropping it down to 1066 speeds (533Mhz). I found it odd that you're experiencing lockups while trying to run your Hypertransport speed at stock. I would have suggested increasing the HT Link speed voltage a tad to see if that helped but apparently your bios doesn't have any voltage setting for that. This could however be the "SB Voltage" setting









How much cpu-nb voltage are you running? This would be for your NB Frequency at 2300Mhz. You may have to give it a .100mv bump. I'm also a little hesitant on that because your bios doesn't indicate anything for cpu-nb. It's only showing "NB Voltage" which may only provide voltage to the HT Clock speed (ie. reference clock speed 200Mhz). This is another reason why I do not care much for ECS boards. The bios options always seem limited.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Random but I can run things at 4ghz quad now xD 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844307
I find it a good accomplishment. Help me get it stable?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Random but I can run things at 4ghz quad now xD
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844307
I find it a good accomplishment. Help me get it stable?

iGuitarGuy, this might be difficult a tad difficult to accomplish but we can try. I'd first change your tRAS from 12 to 18. The factory sub-timings should be 5-4-4-18. What is your NB Frequency currently at and how much cpu-nb voltage are you running? Have you tried running a stability test yet (Prime95/OCCT)?

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, this might be difficult a tad difficult to accomplish but we can try. I'd first change your tRAS from 12 to 18. The factory sub-timings should be 5-4-4-18. What is your NB Frequency currently at and how much cpu-nb voltage are you running? Have you tried running a stability test yet (Prime95/OCCT)?

Good luck

I am running at 2010 NB and 1.568 volts. No, I haven't yet but I will try it now.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I am running at 2010 NB and 1.568 volts. No, I haven't yet but I will try it now.


UPDATE: 
It is not prime95 stable at all, it crashed within 5 seconds 
and when I change from 5-4-4-12 to 5-4-4-18,
it won't boot to windows (5-4-4-12 will).

But, I also have the Row Cycle Time at 16T rather than 25T stock. Maybe that has something to do with that. Trying 5-4-4-18 and row cycle 25T now.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


UPDATE: 
It is not prime95 stable at all, it crashed within 5 seconds 
and when I change from 5-4-4-12 to 5-4-4-18,
it won't boot to windows (5-4-4-12 will).

But, I also have the Row Cycle Time at 16T rather than 25T stock. Maybe that has something to do with that. Trying 5-4-4-18 and row cycle 25T now.


Ok it booted back into windows, but no luck on stability. Now I'm just keeping it at stock EPP timings. Btw my voltage is set for 1.575 but says in cpu-z: 1.568.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
UPDATE:
It is not prime95 stable at all, it crashed within 5 seconds
and when I change from 5-4-4-12 to 5-4-4-18,
it won't boot to windows (5-4-4-12 will).

But, I also have the Row Cycle Time at 16T rather than 25T stock. Maybe that has something to do with that. Trying 5-4-4-18 and row cycle 25T now.

iGuitarGuy, my apologizes. I should have mentioned that previously. Typically the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC. Changing it to 22 should be fine. The previous number (16) was a bit low which probably explains why it was not booting.

Have you tried 3.9Ghz? I have a feeling 4Ghz may be a tad difficult seeming you're already running a pretty high vcore on air.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, my apologizes. I should have mentioned that previously. Typically the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC. Changing it to 22 should be fine. The previous number (16) was a bit low which probably explains why it was not booting.

Have you tried 3.9Ghz? I have a feeling 4Ghz may be a tad difficult seeming you're already running a pretty high vcore on air.

Good luck









Well, I can boot with lower voltage. I need to play with that and the fsb since it isn't set in stone. Also, my idle temp is really low, like <36C with 4ghz and that high voltage. -shrug-


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Well, I can boot with lower voltage. I need to play with that and the fsb since it isn't set in stone. Also, my idle temp is really low, like <36C with 4ghz and that high voltage. -shrug-

iGuitarGuy, the idle temperature may seem low but as soon as you start stability testing it will probably get up in the high 50's if not the low 60's. I have feeling you might of reached the limit of your processor. Start shooting for 3.8-3.9Ghz. Play with the NB Frequency if you can. Overclocking this setting can also help with your cpu OC.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, the idle temperature may seem low but as soon as you start stability testing it will probably get up in the high 50's if not the low 60's. I have feeling you might of reached the limit of your processor. Start shooting for 3.8-3.9Ghz. Play with the NB Frequency if you can. Overclocking this setting can also help with your cpu OC.

Good luck

When I start stability testing I saw it go up to 50 but thats it. I already have a stable 3.8ghz overclock saved. That one's max is 50C. That's why I am overclocking more. : D


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
When I start stability testing I saw it go up to 50 but thats it. I already have a stable 3.8ghz overclock saved. That one's max is 50C. That's why I am overclocking more. : D

iGuitarGuy, ahhhhh ok. What voltage were you able to run the 3.8Ghz OC with? I'd try and squeeze a few more megahertz out with that


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Updated 3dmark06 score : D










Nice Overclock there!!! Whats your NB at??

Here is mine with Sapphire 4850 running CF


----------



## [email protected]'D

I want to get in on all this benching

Edit

21,181...B50 and 5850 @ 900/1250


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, ahhhhh ok. What voltage were you able to run the 3.8Ghz OC with? I'd try and squeeze a few more megahertz out with that









Lol its in my system under my sig. 1.472!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Nice Overclock there!!! Whats your NB at??

Here is mine with Sapphire 4850 running CF


Thanks! 2010 in that photo. Nice sm2.0 score and processor score. Wish I could get those scores added to mine. Be my friend and help me overclock! XD


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I want to get in on all this benching

Edit

21,181...B50 and 5850 @ 900/1250









geez that's almost more than my 4870/4890 crossfire setup. try some overclocking on your core!


----------



## skkhai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I want to get in on all this benching

I'm in too,


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


geez that's almost more than my 4870/4890 crossfire setup. try some overclocking on your core!










Yeah going to push my 5850 a bit more for another run sometime, then when the 5850's come back into stock and the 555BE is released that should make my score Interesting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


I'm in too,










nice score


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


I'm in too,










 can we see that cpu-z validation? that overclocked score for your cpu looks quite interesting.


----------



## mcnabbmc

I absolutely love the AMD Phenom II x2 550. I unlocked the two cores and over clocked it to 4.1 Ghz! I am so glad this club was made


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcnabbmc*


I absolutely love the AMD Phenom II x2 550. I unlocked the two cores and over clocked it to 4.1 Ghz! I am so glad this club was made


 hey, may I ask you how long ago you bought the 550 and can we see your cpu-z validation? I want to clock mine higher myself haha.


----------



## mcnabbmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


hey, may I ask you how long ago you bought the 550 and can we see your cpu-z validation? I want to clock mine higher myself haha.


I just got mine today, sry that I'm a noob, but how do I get a cpu-z validation?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcnabbmc*


I just got mine today, sry that I'm a noob, but how do I get a cpu-z validation?










 download cpu-z from the left side of this page http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

then install and so on. 
run cpu-z and then where it says validate beside the OK, click it.
finally post the link to the page that pops up : D


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


hey, may I ask you how long ago you bought the 550 and can we see your cpu-z validation? I want to clock mine higher myself haha.



Quad Core 550...CPUZ<---- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117


----------



## skkhai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
can we see that cpu-z validation? that overclocked score for your cpu looks quite interesting.

here it is

I know the voltage is a little high, but it never hit above 46 on my WC loop. It's not my daily OC though.

Not sure what's up with my GPU clocks in my validation. Obviously, they're not correct, they're supposed to be stock DK TOP clocks (815/925). Oh, duh... power play.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Quad Core 550...CPUZ<---- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117

hmm mine wouldnt boot at 208x20 so i lowered it to 208x19 and it worked. now for stability and memory voltage


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnabbmc* 
I just got mine today, sry that I'm a noob, but how do I get a cpu-z validation?









May I ask where you bought your 550BE at? Trying to get an idea where to buy mine from. I know it's a crap shoot, but want the highest probability of unlocking the cores. Hoping you say NewEgg


----------



## Lifeline

I bought my Phenom II x2 550BE a couple of weeks ago and was able to unlock the other 2 disabled cores, Windows XP boots and I could see the four cores unlocked in the Task Manager. My problem is when I try to watch videos online, my Internet Explorer keeps shutting down, this doesn't happen when I have the other cores disabled.

- Does this mean that the 2 disabled cores are unstable and I can't use them ???
- Or is there a setting in the Bios I can change to make the cores stable ???

This CPU is amazing I just started Overclocking it at 3.8ghz (locked), just by changing the multiplier to 19. Any recommendations in the settings to maximize the CPU performance. My mobo is a Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H & I have a liquid cooler that keeps my temps at 37 idle and around 44 on normal use.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeline*


I bought my Phenom II x2 550BE a couple of weeks ago and was able to unlock the other 2 disabled cores, Windows XP boots and I could see the four cores unlocked in the Task Manager. My problem is when I try to watch videos online, my Internet Explorer keeps shutting down, this doesn't happen when I have the other cores disabled.

- Does this mean that the 2 disabled cores are unstable and I can't use them ??? 
- Or is there a setting in the Bios I can change to make the cores stable ???

This CPU is amazing I just started Overclocking it at 3.8ghz (locked), just by changing the multiplier to 19. Any recommendations in the settings to maximize the CPU performance. My mobo is a Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H & I have a liquid cooler that keeps my temps at 37 idle and around 44 on normal use.


To check how many cores you're currently using, look in CPU-Z at the bottom right.

And to stabilize you might need to add some more CPU voltage. I have found that adding a little NB voltage will help sometimes too, but don't touch that unless you have to


----------



## Lifeline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


To check how many cores you're currently using, look in CPU-Z at the bottom right.

And to stabilize you might need to add some more CPU voltage. I have found that adding a little NB voltage will help sometimes too, but don't touch that unless you have to










Its says 4-cores at the CPU-Z

I'll add some voltage to the CPU and see if I can get to watch movies online.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lifeline* 
Its says 4-cores at the CPU-Z

I'll add some voltage to the CPU and see if I can get to watch movies online.

Lifeline, you can also try playing with the "ACC" feature (ie. +/- 2% to each core). Typically these few things can help stability. If that doesn't help and if the voltage increase doesn't help then you may have a faulty quad-core.

Good luck buddy


----------



## Bkobe7

@iGuitarGuy: Doesn't your CPU/NB need to be at 2600-2800Mhz with some more juice to stabilize that high of a CPU overclock?


----------



## blacklion

Hi, guys.

I noticed that is a new bios (beta) for my MB. Installed it and then tried to unlock. Funny thing happened (for the record: tried to unlock with other bios (F4, F4G, F6) before and failed every time) ........ the system booted this time and showed B50 (after boot, not in windows). I was so happy, then i was so low. Cause with anything i tried i managed only enter Windows a couple of times (and when i restarted the system with the same would not enter windows) but in windows i saw only X2 550, not B50. All the applications saw X2 550: CPUZ, Everest, etc. And only 2 cores enabled. After a while my system would not go into windows no matter what the settings were. Tried lots of settings.......disabled core 2 and then core 3 (the new bios brings this option) .... nothing works. The system boots up and stops at "Updating DMI data" and that's all. I was thinking is from low voltage. Upped the core volt to 1.55. Nothing. Upped NB, NB vid ..... nothing. I saw "Updating DMI data" more than 100 times last night.
I was so low ......... i want to sell my CPU and get another one (the same 550 in fact), but this FPO has a good rate of unlocking (5/7). Also the MB sup to be very good with unlocking .......
What you guys think of this? Shall i try some other settings (bear in mind that almost all setting were tried: -2,-2,-2,-2 / 00-2-2 / -2-2+2+2 / etc)? Shall i give up and sell the damn thing and risk buy a new one (at least this one goes for about 3850 @ 1.45)?
Thanks.
G.


----------



## vnv727

If you REALLY need a quad core, sell it if it won't unlock anyway you try. Then buy a 955. They have come down a bit in price, really only the added price of a new video game w/tax in the difference between the two now.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vnv727* 
If you REALLY need a quad core, sell it if it won't unlock anyway you try. Then buy a 955. They have come down a bit in price, really only the added price of a new video game w/tax in the difference between the two now.

Well, i have an offer to sell it for 10 bucks lower than i gave on it







so i think i'm going to. 955 would be great but it's a little overpriced here now ...... something like over 200 USD. So i think i'll stay with 550 or 720 for now.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Well, i have an offer to sell it for 10 bucks lower than i gave on it







so i think i'm going to. 955 would be great but it's a little overpriced here now ...... something like over 200 USD. So i think i'll stay with 550 or 720 for now.


Blacklion, if you have time then wait for a 555BE. Allegedly the "unlock" rate for those will be higher not to mention these will also be the C3 steppings. Remember though unlocks are not guaranteed. The things you tried above with "ACC" and the voltage increases is about all I would have suggested as well. Sounds like you may have a dud









Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bkobe7*


@iGuitarGuy: Doesn't your CPU/NB need to be at 2600-2800Mhz with some more juice to stabilize that high of a CPU overclock?


 how high? 4ghz? maybe. 3.8ghz:nope.


----------



## Axxess+

You're lucky your motherbaord can actually unlock CPUs... Mine can't. I'm pretty sure my CPU is unlockable, but since my mobo does not have the right chipset, I can't try.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


You're lucky your motherbaord can actually unlock CPUs... Mine can't. I'm pretty sure my CPU is unlockable, but since my mobo does not have the right chipset, I can't try.


 get a new mobo sometime.

there are some cheap mobos that can unlock. maybe if you want to overclock as well, you should save up and get a really good motherboard, the best for am3 is probably asus crosshair III. (I like the fact that you can key in exact values for voltage and so on).

if you cant afford that, just get a mobo with acc (maybe sb750+ 790fx chipset or 790x or 790gx something like that).

anyone want to fill him in with the details?


----------



## biaxident

i want to overclock my 550 unlocked but im kinda dumb plz some help


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
You're lucky your motherbaord can actually unlock CPUs... Mine can't. I'm pretty sure my CPU is unlockable, but since my mobo does not have the right chipset, I can't try.

Axxess+, do you have a budget for a new board? Since you're using DDR2 memory I'd recommend looking at the GA-MA790X-UD4P. Solid board, good build quality and it's priced decently.

Let us know if you have any plans

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biaxident* 
i want to overclock my 550 unlocked but im kinda dumb plz some help

Biaxident, I believe your motherboard chipset has to be either the SB710 or SB750 in order for you to unlock the processor. These chipsets contain the "ACC" (Advanced Clock Calibration) feature. Setting this feature to Auto will allow you to unlock the processor. If you have nVidia chipset then a similar feature called, "NCC" may allow you to do this as well. Let us know if that is available in your bios.

Good luck


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Blacklion, if you have time then wait for a 555BE. Allegedly the "unlock" rate for those will be higher not to mention these will also be the C3 steppings. Remember though unlocks are not guaranteed. The things you tried above with "ACC" and the voltage increases is about all I would have suggested as well. Sounds like you may have a dud









Keep us updated

Good luck









Hmmmm ...... this might be the right answer. In the meantime, what do you think about 435 unlocking? I know it's just on some FPO's but was done.
Ty.
G.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Axxess+, do you have a budget for a new board? Since you're using DDR2 memory I'd recommend looking at the GA-MA790X-UD4P. Solid board, good build quality and it's priced decently.

Let us know if you have any plans

Good luck









I need to buy a power supply first, I don't trust mine enough to go the 5000 way.
But, I'll keep that in mine. Thanks, bro !


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
You're lucky your motherbaord can actually unlock CPUs... Mine can't. I'm pretty sure my CPU is unlockable, but since my mobo does not have the right chipset, I can't try.

Sorry what?

I was able to unlock my cores, but i had a stock cooler so it just crashed after a while. Now i got a mugen 2 and its awesome, but it wont go any higher than 4.0 even though my load temps are 40-45.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 







Hmmmm ...... this might be the right answer. In the meantime, what do you think about 435 unlocking? I know it's just on some FPO's but was done.

Blacklion, if you're referring to the Athlon II X3 435 then yes that processor has the capabilities of being unlocked. Once it's unlocked I believe it's labeled in CPU-Z as a "B35". I'm not certain but I'm pretty sure these are Athlon II X4 processors with one disabled core (Propus).

Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Just ordered the PH II 550BE + BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M Combo from the Egg for $169 shipped. Hopefully I will be pushing 4x 3.6+ soon









I haven't read a whole lot on that motherboard, other than it has the ability to try to unlock the cores and some OC features. Is it a pretty good MB as far as OC features? I had to stick with a DDR2 rig, I didn't have the budget replace my current ram. Will I be satisfied with it's OC features? Mainly lots of voltage control would be nice. One other thing, is the stock cooler enough to keep it cool at stock clocks if I get lucky and unlcock to X3 or 4? I about know it will not be enough to OC X4 on, but not sure on stock clocks.


----------



## Stylez777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Just ordered the PH II 550BE + BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M Combo from the Egg for $169 shipped. Hopefully I will be pushing 4x 3.6+ soon









I just ordered the Phenom II x2 550BE + ASUS M4A79XTD EVO combo last week. The stepping on the chip I got from newegg was 0925cpmw.

I was able to unlock all 4 cores through the bios using ACC auto and unleashing to enabled. I can boot into Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit and pull up CPU-Z and it shows 4 cores unlocked. (So far so good)

Now I run the stress test on Prime95 and the 4th core always fails right at the start I get either an Illegal sumout or some other expecting < .4 error. Other 3 cores run through the test no problem. I have tried raising the Vcore all the way up to 1.55v Vcpu-nb up to 1.35v still can't get that 4th core to work in Prime95. So I went into manual unleashing mode setting all 4 cores to 0%, +2% and core 1 +2%, core 2 +2% core 3 +2% core 4 +6% (I'm not sure what any of this really means was just trying what i seen others did) Still 4th core won't run stable in Prime95.

So I am out of Ideas at the moment. I think I seen somewhere someone said to set the NB voltage to 1.3 - 1.36v but the max the voltage can be is 1.4v and not sure if it's worth running it that high and if it would even work. I'm not sure what the -12% to +12% on the per core is in the unleashing mode tried to google search couldn't find much of an explanation and how it effects getting a core stable. If anyone could help out or give some advice would appreciate it. Could just be a real defective 4th core but who knows, as of now I'm running it as an X3.
Attachment 130620


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Is it a pretty good MB as far as OC features? I had to stick with a DDR2 rig, I didn't have the budget replace my current ram. Will I be satisfied with it's OC features? Mainly lots of voltage control would be nice. One other thing, is the stock cooler enough to keep it cool at stock clocks if I get lucky and unlcock to X3 or 4? I about know it will not be enough to OC X4 on, but not sure on stock clocks.

Strat79, I don't have any direct experience with this board but perhaps this review of the TA790GX A2+ can help you out. I believe this is the 64MB model: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...ta790gx-report.

In regards to your stock cooler I believe it is capable of cooling your 550BE if it's unlocked however when you start playing with the cpu voltage it may become inadequate. Do you have a budget for a new cooler?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stylez777* 
So I am out of Ideas at the moment. I think I seen somewhere someone said to set the NB voltage to 1.3 - 1.36v but the max the voltage can be is 1.4v and not sure if it's worth running it that high and if it would even work.

Stylez777, I believe I remember a user mentioning this as well. Kind of weird that it helps out with the cpu overclock since the NB voltage is only for if you raise the HT Clock speed









For the "ACC" features I'd suggest trying +2% for each core but it looks like you may have done that already. No need to try 1.55volts. If it didn't pass stability testing at 1.45volts then it may very well be a bad core. Did you try increasing your NB Frequency speed at all? Sometimes that will help with the cpu overclock. Hopefully a few others chime in soon with some more suggestions.

Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Thanks for the reply thlnk3r. At least I have hopes I will be able to get X3. I bought it with no hopes of getting either core unlocked and would be perfectly happy with only a dual core at 3.6+. If I can get X3 or 4 I will be even more thrilled. Coming from an 4800+ 64 X2, I will be gaining a ton anyway I go.

I will post back when I get it and get to playing around. Will probably try unlocking the cores first. Then start the OC'ing from there maybe. I won't get mine till probably Monday, since I ordered today and they probably won't ship it till Friday at best.(unless ups works on thanksgiving, which I doubt). I'll be lucky to get by Monday. It's going to be a long weekend having to wait, heh.

I wish you luck and maybe once I get mine, I will be able to help you out with yours or vise versa. Once I get it, I will be doing nothing but tearing that BIOS apart, I learn pretty fast


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Strat79, I don't have any direct experience with this board but perhaps this review of the TA790GX A2+ can help you out. I believe this is the 64MB model: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...ta790gx-report.

In regards to your stock cooler I believe it is capable of cooling your 550BE if it's unlocked however when you start playing with the cpu voltage it may become inadequate. Do you have a budget for a new cooler?

Thanks man. Looks like this board is filled to the brim with OC features, voltages for everything in small steps and almost everything you can think of and then some. I didn't have an aftermarket cooler in my budget but I will be able to get one in the next couple weeks at most, if I see that I will need it(and I know I will, I'm an OC freak). I'm happy to hear it will at least run an X3 or possibly X4 at stock speeds. I can live with 2 core OC'ed high or 3-4 cores at stock until I can get a better one.

I will post back soon as I get the stuff in and slap her in this ancient Antec Full Tower case I bought about 12 years ago (I just can't stand the thoughts of getting rid of her, she has been through at least 9 different builds, lol). I have it modded with holes everywhere for fans mounted in specificif hot spots and a HUGE 120-CFM side case fan blowing cold air from under my house through a dryer hose straight into and over the CPU and GPU with a splitter







That is one reason I wasn't too worried about heat for the moment. The air is about 40F blowing straight into the gpu/cpu hsf's. It keeps them pretty chilly. I will still probably get an aftermarket one soon though.

Anwyay, will see ya then. +rep to ya both for talking it out with us.


----------



## Stylez777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Did you try increasing your NB Frequency speed at all? Sometimes that will help with the cpu overclock. Hopefully a few others chime in soon with some more suggestions.

I didn't mess with the NB frequency at all left it on auto. Though i think i remember seeing someone say try setting the HT to 1800mghz instead of 2000mghz. Never tried that will give it a shot. doubt it will work (my luck sucks! haha) I did try all 4 cores @ +2% no luck there. I'm gonna keep toying with it gives me something to do. If I cannot get the 4th core stable i'll move on to running 3 cores and seeing how high I can overclock running that stable. My last CPU was a Athlon 64 x2 6400+ so for a $100 this was worthy upgrade.

@STRAT79, when you do get your stuff from newegg would love to know what stepping your chip was from them. Just curious if it is the same as mine i just got form them or a different stepping. Seen people had success unlocking all 4 cores and getting stable with older steppings and can't find much info if any at all with the stepping my cpu has.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stylez777* 
@STRAT79, when you do get your stuff from newegg would love to know what stepping your chip was from them. Just curious if it is the same as mine i just got form them or a different stepping. Seen people had success unlocking all 4 cores and getting stable with older steppings and can't find much info if any at all with the stepping my cpu has.

Will do. Soon as it's out of the box I will post the steppings then later what kind of results I had. I'm off to bed. Good luck with it









Edit: Does the Stock HSF come with any form of thermal grease? Or should I be looking into getting some AS5 or something? I don't need anything great, just wondering if it came with anything at all. I'm assuming just some generic TIM piece of trash?


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Blacklion, if you're referring to the Athlon II X3 435 then yes that processor has the capabilities of being unlocked. Once it's unlocked I believe it's labeled in CPU-Z as a "B35". I'm not certain but I'm pretty sure these are Athlon II X4 processors with one disabled core (Propus).

Good luck

Some of these are based on Propus and some are based on Deneb. Look here: http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/CPU/...30/Page-2.html
But i think the unlocking rate is lower than 550.


----------



## biaxident

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Biaxident, I believe your motherboard chipset has to be either the SB710 or SB750 in order for you to unlock the processor. These chipsets contain the "ACC" (Advanced Clock Calibration) feature. Setting this feature to Auto will allow you to unlock the processor. If you have nVidia chipset then a similar feature called, "NCC" may allow you to do this as well. Let us know if that is available in your bios.

Good luck









thx dude yeah i unlocked the other 2 cores with no problem







now its there a way to overclock it?


----------



## Axxess+

Clock speed: 3.5 Ghz
FSB x Multi: 200 x 17.5
Vcore: Stock (1.3125)
RAM speed: 800Mhz, at 4-4-3-12
NB speed: Stock
HT Link: 2013 Mhz
Motherboard: GA MA 770 UD3
Cooling method: Zalman 9700 with MX-2 TIM

Just wanted to confirm my oc


----------



## terence52

my oc at 3.6 at 1.35v is too much?
now running my scythe at passive


----------



## Strat79

The waiting is driving me crazy. That's the drawback of ordering on pre-Black Friday sales, you have to wait for no holiday and Sunday shipping. 5 days, if I'm lucky, are going to seem like an eternity. I feel like I'm a kid again, having to wait to open Christmas presents when they have been sitting there staring you in the face for a week


----------



## crysisanity

Just joined to confirm my unlock with my 550 (didn't write down the stepping though), and hopefully work out a few problems I've been having.

First off I've managed 3.8 Ghz with 4 cores thanks to alot of reading here but i'm by no means finished pushing that.

Second off I'm worried about my PSU not being able to handle my CPU and GPU together, I've noticed my furmark fps average ~180 at 640x480, but drop to around 50 if prime95 is running. That was at stock speeds unlocked, and just seems strange to me.


----------



## raisethe3

Are you kidding me?! That Corsair has a lot of power to push that CPU. You're not even running SLI, so I don't think its that close.

Don't be afraid to keep pushing it. But I do hear that these chips do top out at 3.8-4.0, so you might be lucky to get 4.0 but you never know unless you try.

Good luck.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Just joined to confirm my unlock with my 550 (didn't write down the stepping though), and hopefully work out a few problems I've been having.

First off I've managed 3.8 Ghz with 4 cores thanks to alot of reading here but i'm by no means finished pushing that.

*Second off I'm worried about my PSU not being able to handle my CPU and GPU together*, I've noticed my furmark fps average ~180 at 640x480, but drop to around 50 if prime95 is running. That was at stock speeds unlocked, and just seems strange to me.


----------



## crysisanity

Just double checking really, some of the behavior I've seen just seemed off, I'm trying to diagnose why my 275 is running at half bandwidth too, and I've read that could be a PSU problem lol.

But yeah, I need to rework my whole overclock again, lost all my settings with a bios update and can't find where I wrote em down =P


----------



## raisethe3

Was your PSU making any noise? What problems did you see?

As for re-doing your clock again, just start small, and work your way up each time. Take it slowly.

Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Just double checking really, some of the behavior I've seen just seemed off, I'm trying to diagnose why my 275 is running at half bandwidth too, and I've read that could be a PSU problem lol.

But yeah, I need to rework my whole overclock again, lost all my settings with a bios update and can't find where I wrote em down =P


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stylez777*


@STRAT79, when you do get your stuff from newegg would love to know what stepping your chip was from them. Just curious if it is the same as mine i just got form them or a different stepping.


STRAT79, write down everything you see on the IHS as well. The last few digits are kind of important as well. They may read something like 90056 or 90109 ect. This number tells us where the die was cut on the wafer. Lower numbers on average seem to have better overclocking results.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Some of these are based on Propus and some are based on Deneb. Look here: http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/CPU/...30/Page-2.html
But i think the unlocking rate is lower than 550.


Blacklion, good info! The first Athlon II X4's were Deneb cores (which explains why the L3 cache was unlockable) but those I'm pretty sure are not around anymore. The newer Athlon II X4's are all Propus (no L3 cache, lower tdp).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biaxident*


thx dude yeah i unlocked the other 2 cores with no problem







now its there a way to overclock it?


Biaxident, I'd first start off playing with the cpu multiplier and bumping it up a small notch. Adjust the cpu voltage accordingly and keep your eyes on the temperatures. If you decide to raise HT Clock speed to help with the cpu overclock the don't forget to also consider adjusting the memory as well. The memory frequency will get overclocked and this can sometimes cause stability issues.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


my oc at 3.6 at 1.35v is too much?


Terence52, absolutely not that Vcore is excellent!. Start testing to see if it's stable









Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Second off I'm worried about my PSU not being able to handle my CPU and GPU together, I've noticed my furmark fps average ~180 at 640x480, but drop to around 50 if prime95 is running. That was at stock speeds unlocked, and just seems strange to me.


Crysisanity, did you experience these issues in Furmark at stock cpu settings (no overclock)?

Good luck guys


----------



## crysisanity

Nothing physical, just weird software stuff, like furmark fps's, my 275 running at half bandwidth, hitting a huge OC wall at 3.8 Ghz out of nowhere, etc. Overall I'm not to worried about it.

Also could anyone give me any advice on overclocking a few things like the northbridge and generally stable ram settings to find a max OC with? I'm not to sure on the volts and I always feel like I give em to much juice lol

EDIT: I've only tried this unlocked at stock 3.1, I'll test a good bit more tomorrow on different settings.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Also could anyone give me any advice on overclocking a few things like the northbridge and generally stable ram settings to find a max OC with? I'm not to sure on the volts and I always feel like I give em to much juice lol


Crysisanity, I'm sorry you didn't mention if the Furmark issues occurred with or without a cpu overclock? Can you confirm for us?

For your "NB Frequency" I would recommend a +.200 increase in voltage if you're over 2400Mhz NB Freq and a 3.6Ghz cpu OC. Anything under 3.4Ghz and 2400Mhz try giving it just +.100. I wouldn't worry about increasing the "NB" voltage since you won't be touching your HT Clock speed. Someone did say it did however help with their overclock. It wouldn't hurt to try but there is no need in giving it a lot of voltage.

What model DDR2-1066 memory are you running?

Good luck


----------



## crysisanity

The only time I noticed the furmark issue is after unlocking my 550 to 4 cores, but with no overclock, I made this account right after I noticed it and the next time I switch to any of my overclocked/non-unlocked profiles I'll need to edit a few bios settings so I haven't tested it with those yet.

Should I start overclocking the northbridge/CPU one before the other or just turn them up in tandem?

My ram is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

I'm mostly wondering if I should downclock it to 800 Mhz and if I should just follow the recommended bios timings for the best stability


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Blacklion, good info! The first Athlon II X4's were Deneb cores (which explains why the L3 cache was unlockable) but those I'm pretty sure are not around anymore. The newer Athlon II X4's are all Propus (no L3 cache, lower tdp).


I guess the first ones were deneb. So AMD would hit the dealines







. Or create the news: "The cheap 435 unlocks into a full-cached Deneb"







)))
Anyway, i sold my 550 last night and got a brand new 720 today. You are right, i should get what i need and look at the unlocked cores as a bonus.
Ty. Good luck to you too.









Later Edit: finally: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851521


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
The only time I noticed the furmark issue is after unlocking my 550 to 4 cores, but with no overclock, I made this account right after I noticed it and the next time I switch to any of my overclocked/non-unlocked profiles I'll need to edit a few bios settings so I haven't tested it with those yet.

Should I start overclocking the northbridge/CPU one before the other or just turn them up in tandem?

I'm mostly wondering if I should downclock it to 800 Mhz and if I should just follow the recommended bios timings for the best stability









Crysisanity, interesting...do you have any FPS issues with the processor as a dual-core? Try running it as a tri-core too.

You can overclock whichever way you would like. Since you have a unlocked multiplier you can probably start with that. Doing it this way won't effect your memory at all. The only time that you really want to mess with the HT Clock speed (NB) is if you're trying to fine tune your memory frequency or get that last little bit of Mhz out of the processor. Remember though increasing the HT Clock speed will also increase your memory freq. Don't forget to also play with the NB Frequency. Increasing that speed can sometimes help with the cpu overclock. Overall, increasing the NB Frequency and running tight sub-timings can give you a nice boost in performance.

Good luck


----------



## crysisanity

Surprisingly enough as a dual core everything works great. Which makes me curious about one more thing bothering me, in prime95 one core is always significantly slower than the other three, but it can switch from being the 3rd or 4rth core according to p95.

And by slower I mean the slow core will be three or so tests behind the others on an 8 hour run, but no bsod, freezing, or errors.

And thanks all for the OC advice, anyone find anything new that might read the core temps when unlocked?

EDIT:









The slow core will basically go at about half speed compared to the others


----------



## Ruckol1

I'd like to submit my unlock. Overclock will come later.

I read briefly the steps on how to unlock it in my mobo. (ASUS, nForce chipset) It uses NCC not ACC, I simply set to "all cores" kept voltage at auto and wham booted up just fine! Stable thus far, about to SuperPi it. Here are screenshots.

Specs: ASUS M4N78 PRO, nForce 720a chipset
Bios: 0902
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE Stepping 2 revision RB-X2
Voltage:1.4v
Memory: Corsair XMS2 800MHz, 5-5-5-18


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Surprisingly enough as a dual core everything works great. Which makes me curious about one more thing bothering me, in prime95 one core is always significantly slower than the other three, but it can switch from being the 3rd or 4rth core according to p95.

And by slower I mean the slow core will be three or so tests behind the others on an 8 hour run, but no bsod, freezing, or errors.

And thanks all for the OC advice, anyone find anything new that might read the core temps when unlocked?

The slow core will basically go at about half speed compared to the others


I notice that phenomenon in P95 as well. Granted, it occured 8+ hours into the blend test for me. I initially thought the slower cores weren't 100% healthy at the specs I had set up. Perhaps you are running another program that is using the slower core?


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bkobe7*


I notice that phenomenon in P95 as well. Granted, it occured 8+ hours into the blend test for me. I initially thought the slower cores weren't 100% healthy at the specs I had set up. Perhaps you are running another program that is using the slower core?


I thought that as well but this happens even in safe mode, and typically I clean my startup programs to a few essentials anyways (speedfan, fraps, riva-tuner, setpoint, deamon tools light)...

But it's noticeable as soon as a few lines are done for me, blend and in place FFT's, which is the test I typically use.

On a side note I'm back up to 3.8 Ghz unlocked!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851622


----------



## 13321G4

Count me in!
Attempting unlock but I've not managed to accomplish this glitch free... stable but with glichty sound and graphics.
As a dual core I've reached a stable level with working sound.


----------



## Stylez777

I've tried to mess around with OCing my cpu. Highest I could get was 3.6ghz @ 1.35v and NB freq 2400mghz. When I tried 4.0ghz @ 1.4v the PC would reboot all the time at the windows Startup screen could never get into windows 7 64 bit at all. When i put it a 3.8ghz I could log into Windows 7 but it would randomly reboot when I clicked on something. My temp's were around 32c so dunno why I can't get it to run at 3.8-4ghz where others have.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Surprisingly enough as a dual core everything works great.


Crysisanity, do you experience these issues if you were to run the 550BE as a tri-core? One of the cores may actually be faulty









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


Count me in!
Attempting unlock but I've not managed to accomplish this glitch free... stable but with glichty sound and graphics.
As a dual core I've reached a stable level with working sound.


RolandVet, what kind of stability tests did you perform? The glitchty sound and graphics could be due to an unstable overclock. The unlocked cores could also be bad. Did you try 3.6Ghz with all four cores? I'm assuming you tried running more then 1.3volts unlocked?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stylez777*


When i put it a 3.8ghz I could log into Windows 7 but it would randomly reboot when I clicked on something. My temp's were around 32c so dunno why I can't get it to run at 3.8-4ghz where others have.


Stylez777, can you include some CPU-Z screen shots of your 3.8Ghz overclock? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

Good luck


----------



## Stylez777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Stylez777, can you include some CPU-Z screen shots of your 3.8Ghz overclock? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.


When i get to 3.8ghz and try to open CPU-Z the pc reboots so can't even get it open to post a screen shot. I can tell you in the Bios I have the multiplier set at 19x and I've tried Vcore at 1.4v, 1.45 and 1.5v and cpu/nb at 1.25 still always reboots.

Here is something else interesting as well. Few post back I posted trouble with the 4th core running prime95 I get the "illegal sumout or rounding error on the 4th worker. I tried OCCT and 5 times it came back with in error in the first 2 minutes but always on a different core sometimes core #3 few times Core #0 or #1 which seemed weird. This is all at Vcore 1.35v cpu/nb at 1.25v 4 cores unlocked stock 3.1ghz. So I download Intelburn test, set it to maximum and let it do 50 passes and it came back perfect no errors but Prime95 and OCCT show errors. I'm confused now. I don't know which to believe since I keep hearing that the intelburn test put's much more stress on the cpu and if you can get past 20-25 passes with no errors you should be rock solid.


----------



## raisethe3

Impressive, didn't think your Zalman would do the job. How are your temps on it? Idle and load?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
I thought that as well but this happens even in safe mode, and typically I clean my startup programs to a few essentials anyways (speedfan, fraps, riva-tuner, setpoint, deamon tools light)...

But it's noticeable as soon as a few lines are done for me, blend and in place FFT's, which is the test I typically use.

On a side note I'm back up to 3.8 Ghz unlocked!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851622


----------



## Glyphor

Hi Everyone! Sign me up just got my 550BE and so far unlock all cores and stable so far @3.618Mhz







.

@ crysisanity i have ran prime95 and had the same results with some cores running ahead of the others with 4 or 2cores running, i have found out it is normal due to the fact of software running in the background and had it stable for 8hrs without errors.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Finaly X2 550 as X4 B50 @ 3.7GHz ...


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


RolandVet, what kind of stability tests did you perform? The glitchty sound and graphics could be due to an unstable overclock. The unlocked cores could also be bad. Did you try 3.6Ghz with all four cores? I'm assuming you tried running more then 1.3volts unlocked?
Good luck


I'm assuming the cores aren't faulty seen as my bench speed increase with more than 100%.(Am I correct doing so?) I'm running them at stock speeds seen as I first want find the reason why my sound is glitchy before moving on.
I have not run a proper stability test long enough.
I've been increasing my cpu volts until I hit 1.525 but without succes(@3.1). Are there other voltages i could try increasing? (Currently running at stock with all on auto.)
I have run memtest86 as a quad @[email protected] and my ram passed with flying colours.
I'm attempting this atm:

Quote:



4. Did you incrementally increase Vcpu-nb from 1.2 to 1.35v after trying to increase Vcore?


I really hope you can help me and thanks in advance,
Update:
After the increase of volts the sound changed from static to more like a error sound (bliep-bliep). This is an improvement seen as you can now cleary define the difference in note pitch!
Update2:
After leaving the vcore at default and then slowly increasing the vnb the sound got better and better. At +.050 to +.100 the sound was clear with short static annoyances in between. At +.125 the sound changed again into a sort of fast forward version which, in my opinion was not an improvement. Again am i correct in assuming so?
Roland


----------



## breakfromyou

Nobody has a C3 X2 550?!

I have 3 AMD systems. PII X3 720, X2 550, and a Sempron 140. I've found C3 Semprons and X2 550's at Micro Center...

I suspect that the C3's should be unlocking more often, due to the high demand.


----------



## terence52

thlnk3r said:


> Terence52, absolutely not that Vcore is excellent!. Start testing to see if it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> acutally tat was stable on my old 0925 batch one
> i lowered it to 1.325 and its stable at prime 95 8hr


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breakfromyou* 
Nobody has a C3 X2 550?!

I have 3 AMD systems. PII X3 720, X2 550, and a Sempron 140. I've found C3 Semprons and X2 550's at Micro Center...

I suspect that the C3's should be unlocking more often, due to the high demand.

550x2 doesn't come with a c3 stepping...









The 550 was suppose to be replaced with the the 555BE x2(c3) or so I thought..


----------



## Strat79

Grrrr. I'm having to wait till Thursday, Dec. 3rd to get mine in. I ordered it on Wednesday, Nov. 25th at around 2PM their time and it is still sitting in their warehouse. Newegg shows it as being "Shipped", but according to UPS they only have "Billing Information Recieved[M]" and not picked up yet.

I know it's a holiday, but why do they guarantee 3 day shipping when they know they can't honor that on times like this. It shipped out yesterday, according to the Egg, so in theory should be here Tuesday, or at the latest Wed. That is an eternity in computer terms, 8 days after order is just too much to wait, heh. I'm not mad at all, just anxious to get my stuff









On a side note, I ordered a TomTom and a PSU for my uncle yesterday and it has already shipped and stated to arrive Tuesday! That is what really shocked me, ordered 2 days later and supposed to arrive 2 days earlier, on the same 3 day shipping method. Oh well, just ranting to pass some time.


----------



## crysisanity

Haha you had to talk about my temps raisethe3, just p95'd again at 3.8 and bsod'd, guess I was barely keeping it stable. Idles at about 30 degrees, and that should be core temp, I have speedfan set to -8 on my mobo cpu sensor to find the core temp, as a dual it's 8-10 degrees higher.

thlnk3r can you go over how to tri-core it for me? I remember reading about it but searching through everything gets me a bunch of stuff on 720's =/










EDIT: I might retry 3.8 in a bit for you, I forgot to turn my exhaust fan back up, maybe that's what did it


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stylez777* 
So I download Intelburn test, set it to maximum and let it do 50 passes and it came back perfect no errors but Prime95 and OCCT show errors. I'm confused now. I don't know which to believe since I keep hearing that the intelburn test put's much more stress on the cpu and if you can get past 20-25 passes with no errors you should be rock solid.

Stylez777, I'm not sure how much the Intelburn application stresses the processor. The tests in Prime95 and OCCT could be more strenuous (completely different testing algorithm) then the Intelburn test. I'm really not sure...

At 3.8Ghz what is your NB Frequency? What is your memory frequency, sub-timings, voltage ect ect? Have you tried 3.7Ghz? You could simply just be at the limit of the processor









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RolandVet* 
After leaving the vcore at default and then slowly increasing the vnb the sound got better and better. At +.050 to +.100 the sound was clear with short static annoyances in between. At +.125 the sound changed again into a sort of fast forward version which, in my opinion was not an improvement. Again am i correct in assuming so?
Roland

RolandVet, the fact that you experience zero issues while running the processor as a dual-core may indicate that there is something wrong with the additional unlocked cores or perhaps just one of them. For testing purposes have you tried running the processor as a tri-core? Can you also include the memory tab with your 3.6Ghz OC?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 
550x2 doesn't come with a c3 stepping...









The 550 was suppose to be replaced with the the 555BE x2(c3) or so I thought..

Skylit, as far as I know the 555BE is the only Phenom II X2 that will be a C3. We should start seeing that one and the tri-core C3 end of December.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
thlnk3r can you go over how to tri-core it for me? I remember reading about it but searching through everything gets me a bunch of stuff on 720's =/

Crysisanity, no problem









Here is a link to a post containing the instructions: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html

Hope that helps


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


RolandVet, the fact that you experience zero issues while running the processor as a dual-core may indicate that there is something wrong with the additional unlocked cores or perhaps just one of them. For testing purposes have you tried running the processor as a tri-core? Can you also include the memory tab with your 3.6Ghz OC?


I'm running a torture test with prime95 @[email protected]@1.45VCpuNB (Can't remember exactly the NB volts but this is my guess).

Is it relevant that my when i choose all cores they are at -2%. I'm running at auto so don't how much % they are running. Will try tricore when primetest has finished.

Isn't the fact that when benchmarking my marks are doubled that my cores are working properly? Thought I read that somewhere. I could be wrong so correct me if I am.

I'm appreciating _your_ help.
Roland

Update:
Prime test froze at the voltages metioned above. Adapted the volts to 1.475VCpuCore. The NB volts were, and are, running at +0.125 but don't know what the base value is so...


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Crysisanity, no problem









Here is a link to a post containing the instructions: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html

Hope that helps

Hmmm... Tried that method and can't get it to run just 3 cores, could it just be the bios I'm using holding me back?


----------



## Stylez777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
At 3.8Ghz what is your NB Frequency? What is your memory frequency, sub-timings, voltage ect ect? Have you tried 3.7Ghz? You could simply just be at the limit of the processor









NB freq was 2000mghz mem freq was 1600mghz voltage 1.90 7-7-7-20. i tried 3.7ghz also it's not stable. Seems best i can get stable is 3.6ghz. Was kinda sad seeing others were able to get 4ghz stable!

I've messed with Vcore voltage up to 1.5v, cpu/nb voltage up to 1.35. The actual NB voltage i never touched left it on auto but says standard is 1.1v I have cool n quiet turned off. Maybe this motherboard I have sucks? lol Not seen many people with the M4A79XTD by ASUS maybe I should exchange it for the Gigabyte UD4P. Always thought ASUS made a solid board for overclocking.

On a side note I was at Micro Center today and looked at their Phenom II x2 550be chips they all had a stepping 0933GPMW haven't seen anything on the net about anyone having one of these and trying to unlock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


Isn't the fact that when benchmarking my marks are doubled that my cores are working properly? Thought I read that somewhere. I could be wrong so correct me if I am.


RolandVet, not necessarily. The processor may seem perfectly fine but as soon as you start running stability tests it's going to lock up/freeze ect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


Update:
Prime test froze at the voltages metioned above. Adapted the volts to 1.475VCpuCore. The NB volts were, and are, running at +0.125 but don't know what the base value is so...


Are you increasing the HT Clock speed (NB)? If not then you may not have to increase the NB voltage. What is your NB Frequency currently at? If that is being overclocked then you may need to bump up your cpu-nb voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Hmmm... Tried that method and can't get it to run just 3 cores, could it just be the bios I'm using holding me back?


Crysisanity, did you make sure to clear the CMOS each time you made a change? I know that was one of the quirks when trying this procedure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stylez777*


NB freq was 2000mghz mem freq was 1600mghz voltage 1.90 7-7-7-20. i tried 3.7ghz also it's not stable. Seems best i can get stable is 3.6ghz. Was kinda sad seeing others were able to get 4ghz stable!


Stylez777, arg that is a shame. Well not all 4Ghz overclocks are guaranteed unfortunately









It's possible that your motherboard is the culprit but there is no real way of knowing unless you have another AM3 board to test with. What happens if you try increasing the NB Frequency a little bit? I've heard that increasing that speed can help with providing stability to the cpu overclock. Other then the stepping would you happen to know the rest of the information listed on the IHS?

Good luck


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Crysisanity, did you make sure to clear the CMOS each time you made a change? I know that was one of the quirks when trying this procedure.


Tried jumper and removing the battery just in case, no go =/ I can always use msconfig and halt windows from using a fourth core but I think that's kind of a crappy method, with random core selection, not to mention I could hopefully overclock higher if it's just 3 cores in the bios...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Tried jumper and removing the battery just in case, no go =/ I can always use msconfig and halt windows from using a fourth core but I think that's kind of a crappy method, with random core selection, not to mention I could hopefully overclock higher if it's just 3 cores in the bios...


Crysisanity, arg perhaps it's not possible with the Gigabyte boards. Asus has this mode called, "Unleashed" which basically allows you to unlock individual cores. I believe the DFI boards allow this as well. A user on the XS forums with the same board as you posted a similar question. A member replied back suggested the same msconfig change









Was anyone here with a GA board able to unlock individual cores?


----------



## Enigma8750

Gigabyte put a stop to it at the request of AMD in their last Bios Revision. They didn't want to and they warned a lot of overclockers about it but they must have done the Revision already.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Gigabyte put a stop to it at the request of AMD in their last Bios Revision. They didn't want to and they warned a lot of overclockers about it but they must have done the Revision already.


Enigma8750, interesting info. Thank you for clarifying


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Gigabyte put a stop to it at the request of AMD in their last Bios Revision. They didn't want to and they warned a lot of overclockers about it but they must have done the Revision already.


Would going back to f5 let me do it? The only reason I updated was I read it lowered temps, but I haven't noticed anything drastic


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Would going back to f5 let me do it? The only reason I updated was I read it lowered temps, but I haven't noticed anything drastic


Crysisanity, it's possible since the most of the restrictions GA did were with the new bios versions. I say give it a shot and see what happens. In regards to the bios lowering temperatures...well I'm not entirely sold on that one. I don't think a new bios can lower idle/load temperatures. It may however display a more accurate reading but that's about it...

Good luck


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


RolandVet, not necessarily. The processor may seem perfectly fine but as soon as you start running stability tests it's going to lock up/freeze ect.


Ok good to know. Thanks alot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Are you increasing the HT Clock speed (NB)? If not then you may not have to increase the NB voltage. What is your NB Frequency currently at? If that is being overclocked then you may need to bump up your cpu-nb voltage.

Good luck


No I'm not increasing my NB cloks, Still running @2000 G/M hz a.k.a. stock speed. However when I increased my these voltages the sound quality also increased by a tremoundous amount.

I'm attempting to run tri core however if i say core 2 @0% and Core 0,1&3 @2% I still boot into a quad core. Need help here.


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Crysisanity, it's possible since the most of the restrictions GA did were with the new bios versions. I say give it a shot and see what happens. In regards to the bios lowering temperatures...well I'm not entirely sold on that one. I don't think a new bios can lower idle/load temperatures. It may however display a more accurate reading but that's about it...

Good luck


I agree on the temp issue, I didn't really notice anything but hey it was worth a shot. I just looked at gigabyte's website for an older bios and noticed F9 apparently adds a CPU core control option, so I'll try that before F5 (the one I'm used to) and let you guys know if I notice anything.

Also a completely off topic question, does anyone know a good way to enable unsigned drivers on win7 x64? None of the old vista method's are working and half the time I can't get the boot option to work, not to mention I don't want to do that/wait for a bootloader to do that everytime I start my comp =/

UPDATE: F9 confirmed with core unlock control: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855082
And apparently core 2 was the cause of my p95/furmark instability, running both perfectly fine with 3 cores. Confirmed core temp still not working as well.

If anyone wants me to bench anything with this setup let me know, as far as I'm aware I'm the only person on the internet posting about this with this specific mobo =P


----------



## Axxess+

Hmmm... Now that I'm stable at stock voltage @ 3.5 Ghz, I guess by what I've seen here that if I try to push it higher I'll have to start getting my voltage higher too, right ?


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Hmmm... Now that I'm stable at stock voltage @ 3.5 Ghz, I guess by what I've seen here that if I try to push it higher I'll have to start getting my voltage higher too, right ?


I had to even in dual mode, so I would assume so. Let me know if you manage anything above 3.8 Ghz with that heatsink









Also to anyone wanting to try the tri-unlock, it'll register as an athlon and will void you windows install until it's reverted


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


I had to even in dual mode, so I would assume so. Let me know if you manage anything above 3.8 Ghz with that heatsink









Also to anyone wanting to try the tri-unlock, it'll register as an athlon and will void you windows install until it's reverted










 hows that xclio case you got? cable management any good? toolless harddrives? loooks good? btw i got unlocked quad 550 at 3.819ghz if you wanted to know of anyone who had one xD


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


hows that xclio case you got? cable management any good? toolless harddrives? loooks good? btw i got unlocked quad 550 at 3.819ghz if you wanted to know of anyone who had one xD


The case's cooling is great but it's FREAKIN HUGE. Seriously, way to big lol. Cable management is meh, no real place to tuck any of the cables away and theres only room for 2 120mm fan's. It's impressive looking but overall I'd probably go with something else =/ And I was just curious about above 3.8 cuz he has the same heatsink as me and I've hit a wall at 3.8, but then again now that my 550's a tri I might be able to push it higher. But regardless nice OC!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


The case's cooling is great but it's FREAKIN HUGE. Seriously, way to big lol. Cable management is meh, no real place to tuck any of the cables away and theres only room for 2 120mm fan's. It's impressive looking but overall I'd probably go with something else =/ And I was just curious about above 3.8 cuz he has the same heatsink as me and I've hit a wall at 3.8, but then again now that my 550's a tri I might be able to push it higher. But regardless nice OC!


 Hmm... maybe instead of buying a new case, I should buy the new 125w tdp C3 stepping 965







.

Thanks! : D


----------



## [email protected]'D

bosh! wheres the 555


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'d*


bosh! Wheres the 555


 +1


----------



## raisethe3

That's what I am wondering as well. I remember we talked about this several pages back.

*looks at calender* Its December isn't it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


bosh! wheres the 555


----------



## [email protected]'D

I no im waiting very patiently for it, Im searching on froogle now to see if I can find any more info about release dates.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RolandVet* 
No I'm not increasing my NB cloks, Still running @2000 G/M hz a.k.a. stock speed. However when I increased my these voltages the sound quality also increased by a tremoundous amount.

I'm attempting to run tri core however if i say core 2 @0% and Core 0,1&3 @2% I still boot into a quad core. Need help here.

RolandVet, just so we're on the same page "NB" is the HT Clock speed. The stock speed for that is 200Mhz. The "NB Frequency" is part of the IMC (on the processor). It's stock speed is 2000Mhz.

Perhaps Crysisanity can shed some light on Gigabyte's core unlock control. Maybe it's similar to what is in your bios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Also a completely off topic question, does anyone know a good way to enable unsigned drivers on win7 x64?

Crysisanity, good question. I always thought running unsigned drivers in compatibility mode would work but I'm not sure. I have yet to really sit down and put time into Windows 7. Hopefully soon after I get my AM3 gear.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
UPDATE: F9 confirmed with core unlock control: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855082
And apparently core 2 was the cause of my p95/furmark instability, running both perfectly fine with 3 cores. Confirmed core temp still not working as well.

That is great news! I'm glad it worked with a older bios version









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Hmmm... Now that I'm stable at stock voltage @ 3.5 Ghz, I guess by what I've seen here that if I try to push it higher I'll have to start getting my voltage higher too, right ?

Axxess+, that is correct. You'll need to probably start increasing the voltage to achieve a higher overclock. Try increments of 0.025 (if your bios allows it).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
bosh! wheres the 555

[email protected]'D, same here man! I'm looking forward to that chip.

Good luck guys


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Crysisanity, good question. I always thought running unsigned drivers in compatibility mode would work but I'm not sure. I have yet to really sit down and put time into Windows 7. Hopefully soon after I get my AM3 gear.

That is great news! I'm glad it worked with a older bios version








Good luck guys

Just to clarify it's actually their newest bios that did it









Roland, the new F5 beta bios seems like it should add the same functionality as the F9 I just tried, but it's a bit complicated to get working. I'll list out the steps I had to take for you:

1. Flash the new bios and boot with optimized defaults
2. Reboot and set acc to hybrid and leave all cores on auto (I suggest just leave it at stock clocks)
3. Reboot and in the acc menu their should now be an option for enabling/disabling cores 2 and 3 (which remeber are the 3rd and 4th cores), disable the one you're having trouble with or just trial and error it.

Win7 should detect the cpu as an AMD Athlon II X3 450, so depending on what version of win7 you have it might decide to invalidate your key









Good luck with everything!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Just to clarify it's actually their newest bios that did it









Crysisanity, oh really? I thought the F9 for the MA790X-UD4P was an older version. Thank you for letting me know


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Crysisanity, oh really? I thought the F9 for the MA790X-UD4P was an older version. Thank you for letting me know










No problem, and when you said "oh really" all I could think about was lolcats haha


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


No problem, and when you said "oh really" all I could think about was lolcats haha


Crysisanity, no problem man haha. Actually I check out http://icanhascheezburger.com/ daily


----------



## terence52

i am having a bit of trouble ocing while raiding..
anyone else have that issue?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
i am having a bit of trouble ocing while raiding..
anyone else have that issue?









i have a RAID 0 array with a seagate and a maxtor and it hasn't had any issues with my overclocking. I have heard some having issues overclocking and when they have to reset their cmos, they lose their RAID config. Is this what is happening to you?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
i have a RAID 0 array with a seagate and a maxtor and it hasn't had any issues with my overclocking. I have heard some having issues overclocking and when they have to reset their cmos, they lose their RAID config. Is this what is happening to you?









actually nope
my voltage needed to run 3.6 is higher for some reason though.








i dont really mind losing the raid config since i dont really care about it much


----------



## raisethe3

Odd, because I know people can overclock the chip to 3.5 - 3.6 without upping the voltage. I guess it may vary?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
actually nope
my voltage needed to run 3.6 is higher for some reason though.








i dont really mind losing the raid config since i dont really care about it much


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


actually nope 
my voltage needed to run 3.6 is higher for some reason though.








i dont really mind losing the raid config since i dont really care about it much


Terence52, how much voltage do you use with a single drive setup as oppose to Raid?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Odd, because I know people can overclock the chip to 3.5 - 3.6 without upping the voltage. I guess it may vary?


Raisethe3, nothing is ever guaranteed when it comes to this hobby









Good luck


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Terence52, how much voltage do you use with a single drive setup as oppose to Raid?


i was running at 1.325 before the raid
after the raid i cannot try 1.35v for some reason
i am just trying again if 1.325 is possible again.
i am surprised that i finally got it to boot into windows








i will try the 1.325v setting again


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


550x2 doesn't come with a c3 stepping...









The 550 was suppose to be replaced with the the 555BE x2(c3) or so I thought..


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=











Blacklion, that could be a "new" 550BE that has not been released yet. I haven't seen any ending with the new GM code...


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Blacklion, that could be a "new" 550BE that has not been released yet. I haven't seen any ending with the new GM code...

Indeed, i only saw it when i was checking something on amd website by mistake. But for sure will be. And 555 is not there yet, so might take a while before we can see it launched.
GM is also the new 965 (with 125w instead of the c2 140w)......


----------



## [email protected]'D

humm I smell a 3DM06 run see if I can crack 22k

Will report back later

edit. Damn .....21,326


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Indeed, i only saw it when i was checking something on amd website by mistake. But for sure will be. And 555 is not there yet, so might take a while before we can see it launched.
GM is also the new 965 (with 125w instead of the c2 140w)......


Blacklion, well that is definitely an interesting find. One thing is for sure...I'm looking forward to these new X2 chips


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=











 nice! I think i want to either get the c3 965 or the c3 955. any thoughts or suggestions. i want the max overclock here : D


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


humm I smell a 3DM06 run see if I can crack 22k

Will report back later

edit. Damn .....21,326


 nice score ! i can't pass 21,232 with my 4870/4890 crossfire unless i overclock my cpu past 3.8ghz


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


nice! I think i want to either get the c3 965 or the c3 955. any thoughts or suggestions. i want the max overclock here : D


c3 is c3. They should overclock the same. If you buy a 955, it might be harder to guarantee it is a c3 though.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
c3 is c3. They should overclock the same. If you buy a 955, it might be harder to guarantee it is a c3 though.

IN uk online shops they are stating wether or not they are the new C3 stepping or not


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


c3 is c3. They should overclock the same. If you buy a 955, it might be harder to guarantee it is a c3 though.


Dopamin3, I think at that point it comes down to cherry picking the chips. If you can get one of these with low digits then you're golden


----------



## raisethe3

Very close though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


humm I smell a 3DM06 run see if I can crack 22k

Will report back later

*edit. Damn .....21,326*


----------



## terence52

guys if 55C at 4ghz gud?
one of my frens unlocked his running at 4ghz at 1.4v volts if i am rite.
prime stable















his batch is 0930epew if i am rite


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
guys if 55C at 4ghz gud?
one of my frens unlocked his running at 4ghz at 1.4v volts if i am rite.
prime stable















his batch is 0930epew if i am rite

I'm having a really hard time believing that. I think your friend is a liar.


----------



## terence52

not lying after i seen his cpuz validation but he changed it..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=856569


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
not lying after i seen his cpuz validation but he changed it..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=856569

He's only running 1 core. His "high overclock" is garbage. I'll be impressed when I see it with 2 or more cores.


----------



## terence52

i will ask him for his updated cpuz.
cos i rmb his was at 4 cores and ocing at 1.4v+ only.


----------



## blackbomb

Hi all im getting x2 550 on monday and i would like to try to unlock it.

Is it safe to unlock it and use it with stock cooler (ofc stock speed no overclock)?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbomb*


Is it safe to unlock it and use it with stock cooler (ofc stock speed no overclock)?


Blackbomb, absolutely. If you start to raise the cpu voltage then you may have to purchase a new cooler. At stock voltage you shouldn't have to worry. However I do recommend monitoring the temperatures during stress testing just to be on the safe side.

Let us know if you need help with the unlock/overclocking process.

Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

Also, I believe you can hit 3.5 or 3.6 with stock voltages. Also yes, watch the temperatures as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Blackbomb, absolutely. If you start to raise the cpu voltage then you may have to purchase a new cooler. At stock voltage you shouldn't have to worry. However I do recommend monitoring the temperatures during stress testing just to be on the safe side.

Let us know if you need help with the unlock/overclocking process.

Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Ok, finally got my 550BE and mobo in today. The CPU stepping is CACY AC 0922CPMW. The motherboard came with the bios version of 080014 dated 01/13/2009. From what I have read, this is about the best bios to unlock with for this board. I haven't tried to OC or unlock yet, as I just now got it put in and booted up.

The problem is, the CPU shows up as "AMD Processor model unknown" in Windows 7. It shows the same in CPU-Z under "Specification" but under "Name" it shows up correctly as AMD Phenom II X2 550BE. CPU-Z also shows 2 cores and 2 threads, just the Specification is listed wrong. Is this normal? Core temp only shows core #0 for temps but shows the frequency of 0 and 1. HWmonitor shows both core temps as well. It seems to run fine, just windows not picking up the name right for some reason.


----------



## Strat79

Ok, I realized that the BIOS does not pick up the name of the CPU either, it says the same thing "AMD Processor model unknown". I went ahead and enabled ACC and only put it on Auto and it unlocked all 4 cores and booted into windows. It now shows up as it should when all 4 cores are unlocked, "AMD Phenom II X4 B50 Processor".

I haven't ran any stability tests yet or OC'ing. I will post back after I do some tests. It was running 27c Idle on two cores and now with x4 it isn't much different. I understand that the core sensors will not work when unlocked, but the other one(motherboard?) is still reading and showing pretty low, will put some load on it and post back









Edit: Temps according to the MB sensor with all 4 cores going.
Idle: 24c
Prime95: 59c max, 56avg @45 minutes into Blend testing.

Prime95 is still running, but I think it's safe to say I have a successful unlock after almost an hour of running? Do those temps sound bad going by the Motherboard Sensor? It was only reading about 49-52 @X2 using actual core temps. I think the MB sensor reads higher than the actual core temps, but maybe it's just extra heat from the 2 extra cores. You think I'd be ok to start OC'ing a little after an hour or 2 of prime?


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Ok, I realized that the BIOS does not pick up the name of the CPU either, it says the same thing "AMD Processor model unknown". I went ahead and enabled ACC and only put it on Auto and it unlocked all 4 cores and booted into windows. It now shows up as it should when all 4 cores are unlocked, "AMD Phenom II X4 B50 Processor".

I haven't ran any stability tests yet or OC'ing. I will post back after I do some tests. It was running 27c Idle on two cores and now with x4 it isn't much different. I understand that the core sensors will not work when unlocked, but the other one(motherboard?) is still reading and showing pretty low, will put some load on it and post back









Edit: Temps according to the MB sensor with all 4 cores going.
Idle: 24c
Prime95: 59c max, 56avg @45 minutes into Blend testing.

Prime95 is still running, but I think it's safe to say I have a successful unlock after almost an hour of running? Do those temps sound bad going by the Motherboard Sensor? It was only reading about 49-52 @X2 using actual core temps. I think the MB sensor reads higher than the actual core temps, but maybe it's just extra heat from the 2 extra cores. You think I'd be ok to start OC'ing a little after an hour or 2 of prime?


That's quite a difference between idle and load temp. I'd grab an aftermarket cooler if OCing. Try to keep it under 55C. 2 hours of prime and maybe some benchmarks should be enough to give you some indication of stability. You probably want to run prime blend 10-24 hours when you reach a clock speed that you are happy with. I'd update the BIOS too. Perhaps that's the reason your CPU wasn't recognized. But if you read that an older BIOS is better for unlocking/overclocking, that's up to you.


----------



## Strat79

Well, the newest BIOS for my motherboard will not unlock at all. They removed the ability, to I assume, please AMD. I can't seem to find one that is newer, and allows unlocking, so I'll just leave it until/if I have any problems.

Prime95 is now heading close to 1.5 hours of running and the temps are down to 53c and have been there for about the last 20 minutes. I'm pretty sure the temps the MB sensor is throwing out are higher than the actual core temps, but I could be wrong. I may go back to 2 cores and stress it for longer than I did before and see what the core temps are reading and compare them to the TMPIN2/THRM HwMonitor temps. But before that, I am going to load up some games and see how much performance I have gained


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Prime95 is now heading close to 1.5 hours of running and the temps are down to 53c and have been there for about the last 20 minutes. I'm pretty sure the temps the MB sensor is throwing out are higher than the actual core temps, but I could be wrong.


Strat79, in my experience from all the overclocks/documentation that I've seen on the 550BE the _Core temps_ are usually slightly lower than the _CPU Temp_ (IHS level). The difference was like 3-5C. The comparisons were done while the 550BE was a dual-core. With the processor unlocked the TDP will go up as well so expect warmer temperatures. It still would be a wise idea to purchase an aftermarket cooler down the road.

Good luck buddy


----------



## paperKuts

Wow...good to see this thread is still goin strong!! I have ended up leavin my 550 at dual core since i couldnt be bothered with the artifacts anymore, shes still running go tho OC'd @ 2.6Ghz can only get the NB @ 2100MHz which I guess I will jus have to live with till I get my Phenom II Quad lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
Wow...good to see this thread is still goin strong!! I have ended up leavin my 550 at dual core since i couldnt be bothered with the artifacts anymore, shes still running go tho OC'd @ 2.6Ghz can only get the NB @ 2100MHz which I guess I will jus have to live with till I get my Phenom II Quad lol

PaperKuts, is 2.6Ghz as far as she can go as a dual-core?


----------



## Asustweaker

hey what's up guys, been a while since i was on and overclocking. just bought this monster and am quite impressed. but there is a few things new to me from the last rig. i was wondering if someone could help me out with the drive strength settings in the memory??? and is this phenomII specific, or am i just way behind???


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


PaperKuts, is 2.6Ghz as far as she can go as a dual-core?










haha







did I write 2.6GHz?!? ... I must be tired :s ....I mean 3.6Ghz which seems to be my best stable OC


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Very close though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


humm I smell a 3DM06 run see if I can crack 22k

Will report back later

edit. Damn .....21,326


Just purchased 2 x 5770's see if I can crack the 22k. If not there going in the bin. And going to try x4 @ 4.1Ghz for the run


----------



## raisethe3

I've noticed there's a new bios release for the 555BE, but the chip isn't even out yet. Amazing...

*AMD, hurry up and release 555BE chip!*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Just purchased 2 x 5770's see if I can crack the 22k. If not there going in the bin. And going to try x4 @ 4.1Ghz for the run


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I've noticed there's a new bios release for the 555BE, but the chip isn't even out yet. Amazing...

*AMD, hurry up and release 555BE chip!*

I deffinatly second the *HURRY UP* part

Just read it is deffinatly due Q4 2009


----------



## Strat79

I had to leave the house for a while, so I left Prime95 running. It had run a total of 4+ hours at stock speeds with all 4 cores, without any errors. The temps showed 52 so I think I'll be ok for now, at least till I start to get to an overclock that requires volt increases. I'll probably just bump it up to highest stable(and keeping below ~58c) it will go at stock Vcore until I get an aftermarket cooler.

I'm just thrilled it unlocked so easy and without issues. Can't beat it for what little I paid for it. I'd be happy, for a while a least, running stock speeds as long as it stays stable as an X4.

The only thing I have really done aside from prime is run Crysis. It made a WORLD of difference in FPS coming from that 4800+ 64 X2! I went from 31avg to around 45-50avg with my custom config. Very happy I bought this.


----------



## raisethe3

Then its late.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I deffinatly second the *HURRY UP* part

Just read it is *deffinatly due Q4 2009*


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Then its late.


The bold was ment to be sarcasm!!! Hopefully it will be here before the years out


----------



## raisethe3

Hahaha. My bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


The bold was ment to be sarcasm!!! Hopefully it will be here before the years out


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


haha







did I write 2.6GHz?!? ... I must be tired :s ....I mean 3.6Ghz which seems to be my best stable OC


PaperKuts, ahh ok I was just going to say...2.6Ghz...is that it? haha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I deffinatly second the *HURRY UP* part

Just read it is deffinatly due Q4 2009


[email protected]'D, yeah seriously! December is going to be over before we know it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


I had to leave the house for a while, so I left Prime95 running. It had run a total of 4+ hours at stock speeds with all 4 cores, without any errors. The temps showed 52 so I think I'll be ok for now, at least till I start to get to an overclock that requires volt increases. I'll probably just bump it up to highest stable(and keeping below ~58c) it will go at stock Vcore until I get an aftermarket cooler.


Strat79, congrats. I'm glad everything is running stable so far. Hopefully it stays that way with the other cores unlocked.

I look forward to see more overclocks once you get that new cooler









Good luck guys


----------



## Strat79

I've ran 7+ hours of Prime95 at stock speeds running with all 4 cores now, so I'm convinced it's 100% successful unlock. I've upped the multiplier to 16.5 to get 3.3ghz and it is running along fine still. I am going to bump up by 100mhz every day or so till I start getting instability or too high temps for this stock cooler.

My next issue is Memory and NB frequency. I am running older G.Skill 800mhz ram. It shows the NB frequency as 1600mhz atm. My question: is that low for that ram and does upping the NB frequency increase memory performance? I thought I read that somewhere on here but wasn't sure if it was NB frequency or something else. If so, what should I shoot for on the NB(say 1800-2000, is that safe?) and does the memory frequency itself hinder how high I can go on the NB?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


My next issue is Memory and NB frequency. I am running older G.Skill 800mhz ram. It shows the NB frequency as 1600mhz atm. My question: is that low for that ram and does upping the NB frequency increase memory performance? I thought I read that somewhere on here but wasn't sure if it was NB frequency or something else. If so, what should I shoot for on the NB(say 1800-2000, is that safe?)


Strat79, I believe the stock NB Frequency for this processor is 2000Mhz. If you increase the frequency then you may have to also increase the voltage. Anything over 2400Mhz with a 3.6Ghz OC then I would recommend bumping the cpu-nb voltage +.200. Anything else below that NB Freq try a small increase in voltage (+.100).

Running a higher NB Freq with a low CAS will give you a nice bump in performance so it's definitely beneficial.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


and does the memory frequency itself hinder how high I can go on the NB?


Strat79, good question. I'm kind of unsure if it does or does not but seeming the NB Freq is part of the IMC I would think it would. The only way to find out is to start testing









Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Strat79, I believe the stock NB Frequency for this processor is 2000Mhz. If you increase the frequency then you may have to also increase the voltage. Anything over 2400Mhz with a 3.6Ghz OC then I would recommend bumping the cpu-nb voltage +.200. Anything else below that NB Freq try a small increase in voltage (+.100).
k


Ok, it's only running at 1600mhz NB for some reason, maybe due to my older 800mhz Ram. I'll try to bump it up to 1800 then 2000 to see what it does. I've recorded some memory benches under everest and Sandra to compare after. Thanks for all your help so far man, appreciate it much.

Edit: Going from 1600NB to 1800NB netted a 12% increase in memory write and copy speeds in everest. Only 3% in Read and .4 nanoseconds less in latency. Sisoft Sandra showed about a 7% overall gain. So it is a pretty nice gain. I'll do some stressing and try 2000NB next.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Ok, it's only running at 1600mhz NB for some reason, maybe due to my older 800mhz Ram. I'll try to bump it up to 1800 then 2000 to see what it does. I've recorded some memory benches under everest and Sandra to compare after.

Strat79, I believe you can change the NB Frequency by increasing the HT Clock speed and/or the NB Freq multiplier (if available in the bios).

Those results from Everest and Sandra are a nice little improvement









Good luck


----------



## WarriorSl

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=864702

No OC and can't unlock the other cores, will get some cash to get a corsair tx750 to OC it :]


----------



## Strat79

Thlnk3r: My BIOS lets me manually set the NB frequency in 100mhz increments. I'm guessing it automatically sets the multiplier to whatever it needs to be for that mhz. It does not change the HT link at all(when changing NB), so it must auto change it's multiplier as well. It's a pretty nice setup actually. Just pick the NB frequency, HT Frequency that you want and it will keep them at that speed no matter what I change(i.e. I can change the bus speed and it will auto change the HT multiplier to make it match whatever I set the HT link speed to be(or as close as it can get to it). I can also turn those features off so that I can manually change HT/NB mult, etc.

I left out to my uncles house after posting earlier. Before leaving I bumped up the CPU multiplier to 17, putting cpu at 3400mhz and left the NB at 1800 for now. It has been running Prime95 since then, little over 4 hours, with no errors. Max temps did show 62c but is now at 55/57c. Still at stock voltage. The funny thing is, once I bumped up the CPU from 3300 to 3400, while keeping the NB at 1800, my memory benches went down a little. Only about 1-2%, but still a decrease. Kind of odd to me, but with nothing else changed, going from 3300mhz CPU/1800NB to 3400CPU/1800NB memory performance did slightly decrease for some reason.


----------



## Strat79

One final(hopefully) question, heh. I have a few older heatsinks from previous builds. One being the stock one on my Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane chip. It uses the same clip and has the same dimensions as far as width from clip end to clip end. But it's quite a bit more in height and has a full bottom, fin-less base. I wonder if it would cool better than the stock 550BE one with its puny height and very small circular base in the middle. The rest of the bottom is finned, I'm sure you all know what the stock 550 HS looks like though.

I took some pictures of the 4800+ HS to show you and give thoughts. I doubt it would be a huge difference if any(maybe worse), with its bigger height but less fins. I also have one from a 3800+ single core Athlon 64. It's much taller in height and more fins, but not sure if it's the same clip/dimensions. Have to get it back from my uncles house to check.

HS Width from clip side View:









Length from non clip side View:









Height View:


----------



## sandman64

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum and this is the first time I'm building a machine. I've bought a 550 BE + GA-MA770T-UD3P AMD770 combo at Newegg with GSKILL 10666 4GB DDR3 (looking back I should've bought the OCZ 1600 for +$10 for a better overclock instead of 1333...oh well) a 450W power supply, some arctic 5, and a 1TB F3 Samsung. Already have an 8800GT lying around.

I was hoping to unlock the cores and overclock but reviewers and even Gigabyte recommend aftermarket solutions for that motherboard if attempting overclocking. I've used all my money...







...so I can't buy an aftermarket heatsink, which also means I won't unlock the cores right away and overclock when I put everything together.

So I have some questions:

I want to use prime95 to effectively overclock the 550BE in the future, is it a good idea to fire up prime95 with my cpu as a dual core before I unlock the 4 cores and overclock? Will starting prime95 with the 550BE as a dual core make it a less effective overclocker when I later unlock it to four cores and overclock (since people recommend running the program when the cpu is new)? Should I not run prime 95 at all until I unlock the four cores? Can I just run prime95 now on the 2 cores and when I unlock the four cores run prime95 again on all 4 cores to make an effective overclock?

How about cpu burn-ins (If it's not the same thing as Prime95)? If I cpu burn-in the 550BE as a dual core will it adversely affect the cpu when I unlock it as a quad core and overclock? When I change my heatsink to an aftermarket one, do I have to do a cpu-burn in again? Is it a good idea to do a cpu burn in twice like that?

Has lapping the stock heatsink that came with the 550BE made any difference in temps for you guys?
Sorry for all the questions. I just want to make sure that I perform the most optimum and efficient method of building this computer considering I don't have the supplies to unlock and overclock the 4 cores safely.

I'm not sure how to go about with prime95 and cpu burn-ins and I don't know if running them with my 550BE as a dual core when it is new and then running those programs again when the 550BE as a quadcore when it is old is a good idea.

I don't want to do anything I will later regret. I'm hoping you guys will know the answers to some of my questions as this is both an overclocking board and a 550BE club!


----------



## Strat79

Sandman64, let me see if I can help you with some of your questions.

1: Prime95 is simply a program that will load up all of your cpu's cores to 100% to test for stability and max temperatures. Burning in isn't what you are thinking. You don't really burn in anything so to speak. Just maxxing out your CPU loads for a while to test its stability. You can run prime95 as much as you like and as often as you like in dual core or quad and at any Mhz/Ghz CPU speed you try. Running Prime will not in any way affect later overclocks or unlocks of cores. You are completely fine running it as much as you like.

2: You are probably best to load up your computer as a dual core first and run prime95 to test what your temps are(maybe for about 10-15 minutes just to get a temp reading). Use something that shows both the core temps and the motherboards onboard cpu temp sensor. Do this to see what the difference in temps are between the two readings and write the difference down. You will need to know later on if you do unlock the other 2 cores because the core temp readings do not work anymore after unlocking, only the motherboard sensor. I recommend using HWmonitor to read the MB sensor. It will be labeled as TMPIN0, TMPIN1, or TMPIN2. You will have to watch all 3 and see which one rises while running prime95 to find out which one is it. Your actual core temps will be labeled as core 0, 1, etc.

3: After doing number 2, try unlocking the other cores in your bios. If its successful, do a prime95 run again and see what the temps read on the motherboard sensor. You should be able to run stock speeds with all 4 unlocked on the stock cooler with no problem, even OC some most likely. I have my 550BE unlocked to 4 cores and OC'ed to 3.4ghz on the stock cooler for instance. But the temps are quite high, reaching up to 64c. I would recommend that you watch temps closely and only OC if temps don't reach over 58-60c.

Just post back if you have more questions or more clarification. I would be more than happy to try to help you out. I have edited this post about 10 times, heh. I keep thinking of other stuff to add. One last thing I don't think I answered. If you are succesful unlocking all 4 cores, you can go back to dual as much as you like, then back to all 4 again, over and over. You are not locked in at any cores or speeds. That can all be changed back and forth as much as you like.


----------



## sandman64

Oh man! Thanks for the lightning quick reply!







I'm glad the Prime95 and the cpu burn-in aren't 'physical' burn-ins. I kinda knew the idea sounded silly, but I wasn't sure!

Just some quick questions from your reply:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
I would recommend that you watch temps closely and only OC if temps reach over 58-60c.

Do you mean under 58-60c? Also, you said getting you're getting 64c which you say is quite high. Is that on idle or when you start running some intensive things? What's the max temperature/danger level temperature for the 550BE?

So are burn-ins entirely different from Prime95? I see Prime95 in burn-in guides as well as other programs (clockgen-to lower voltage). Some guides state things like 'lowering the voltage" of your cpu (which sounds silly) and then running Prime95. They also say burn-ins take a long time-some say 24 hours others say a week. Your comment on this and why they insist on doing this? Is it important? *Edit:* Also burning-in seems to be of some importance of 'setting' the thermal paste (arctic silver 5 in my case). Should I leave prime95 for a certain amount of time specifically for the thermal paste to set-in?

Anyways, I'm really glad that someone replied to this request. I'll probably ask more questions later as I have not built the computer yet. I see they have reps, so I'll rep you for your help!


----------



## Strat79

@Sandman64: Refresh the page and read again, I updated it more, including that error on temps. It was meant to say only OC it more if temps DON"T reach over 60ish(less than 58 preferable). The max rated temps that AMD gives is 70c for the 550BE. That doesn't mean it will fry instantly at that temp, but it would be very wise to keep it well below it. Reason I said I don't like mine hitting 64c(That was after 5+ hours of running Prime95 for me). It will be fine, as long as I don't get any bad stability issues anyway.

Burning in pretty much a belief that after extended periods of running a CPU at a certain OC'ed clock speed it will get accustomed to that speed and be "burned in" and possibly run smoother or even OC further after or stay at the same Mhz but can lower the voltage after a while. It may or may not be true but does not affect you either way in unlocking or oc'ing and running prime95. Just try to get burning in out of your head for now. Prime95 is not burning in so to speak, just a program used to stability test once you start unlocking and/or OC'ing. People generally let it run for 4-24 hours to test if your unlock or OC is stable. All it does is push 100% load on cpu and show errors if you have any.

Just focus on loading up in dual core first and running prime95 to load the cpu up and watch/note temps of both the cores and the motherboard sensor temp. After, try to unlock and do the same thing if you are successful. If not successful, you can try a variety of other things that can be discussed when that time comes


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
One final(hopefully) question, heh. I have a few older heatsinks from previous builds. One being the stock one on my Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane chip. It uses the same clip and has the same dimensions as far as width from clip end to clip end. But it's quite a bit more in height and has a full bottom, fin-less base. I wonder if it would cool better than the stock 550BE one with its puny height and very small circular base in the middle

Strat79, if you do not have funds at the moment to purchase a new cooler then I would give this one a shot. Heck you could even lap this cooler for even betterresults. I've lapped a few stock coolers in the past. The difference in cooling was negligible but then again every little bit helps









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Do you mean under 58-60c? Also, you said getting you're getting 64c which you say is quite high. Is that on idle or when you start running some intensive things? What's the max temperature/danger level temperature for the 550BE?

Sandman64, welcome to Overclock.net!

The temperatures Strat described above (64C) were during full load testing (ie. Prime95). During stability testing you'll more than likely see temperatures that high. However when unlocking the 550BE, the "core" temperature readings will not show properly within the monitoring application so just FYI. I believe only the "cpu" temperature will be displayed. This temperature is at the IHS level. In my experience this temperature will be a tad higher (3-5C) than the core temps so it's possible to gauge it that way. Really though there is no way to be certain. With two other cores unlocked that also means the TDP goes up which equals more heat.

The advertised MAX temperature for the 550BE is 70C.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
So are burn-ins entirely different from Prime95? I see Prime95 in burn-in guides as well as other programs (clockgen-to lower voltage). Some guides state things like 'lowering the voltage" of your cpu (which sounds silly) and then running Prime95.

To be honest I've never really cared much for the whole "burn-in" thing. The only benefit that I see from it is helping the thermal compound settle in. If I'm not mistaken Arctic Silver settles in best with cold/hot cycles. If you're referring to "stability testing" instead of "burn-in" well that is totally different thing then but I guess technically speaking both methods test stability of the overclock.

Good luck buddy


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Strat79, if you do not have funds at the moment to purchase a new cooler then I would give this one a shot. Heck you could even lap this cooler for even betterresults. I've lapped a few stock coolers in the past. The difference in cooling was negligible but then again every little bit helps









I have already got it in my head to grab the sandpaper grits for lapping the stock 550 and my other cpu's just to try it out. Was thinking about it while I was taking those pictures








I plan on grabbing a new HSF after next pay day, but I am a chronic tinkerer and just want to try things out. Side note: Up to 3.41Ghz and 2010NB. Think I'm topped out for the stock cooler, temps are getting kind of critical after 1 hour+ on prime.

Quote:

To be honest I've never really cared much for the whole "burn-in" thing. The only benefit that I see from it is helping the thermal compound settle in. If I'm not mistaken Arctic Silver settles in best with cold/hot cycles. If you're referring to "stability testing" instead of "burn-in" well that is totally different thing then but I guess technically speaking both methods test stability of the overclock.

Good luck buddy
Heh, you pretty much think like I do, as I posted above to him "Try to get burning in out of your head".


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
I have already got it in my head to grab the sandpaper grits for lapping the stock 550 and my other cpu's just to try it out. Was thinking about it while I was taking those pictures








I plan on grabbing a new HSF after next pay day, but I am a chronic tinkerer and just want to try things out. Side note: Up to 3.41Ghz and 2010NB. Think I'm topped out for the stock cooler, temps are getting kind of critical after 1 hour+ on prime.

Strat79, awesome man. Make sure to include some pictures of your side project









Keep pushing that OC!

Good luck


----------



## sandman64

@Strat79: Whoops I didn't see the update, but I understand about the max temperatures and burn-ins now, thank you.

@thlnk3r Thanks for the information about temps and burn-ins and I think I will enjoy being here!

Quote:

If I'm not mistaken Arctic Silver settles in best with cold/hot cycles.
Thank you, I will look into this method.

Just one more question:

This past week, I've seen many, _many_ ways to put the thermal compound on the cpu/heatsink.

Some like to put in a small amount on the CPU and not spread the thermal paste but squish the heatsink to let it spread (Arctic cooling website recommend this). Others like to spread the thermal paste with gloved finger/credit card until it covers the cpu. What methods do you all use to place thermal paste (especially with the arctic 5 silver) that you think is the most effective?

*Edit:* @thlnk3r I just noticed you have a cm690. That's awesome because that's what I'm going to use as my case! I've had an empty cm690 lying around for a year because I wasn't ready to buy the rest of the parts yet. Have you done any mods on yours? I feel like mine looks a little plain.


----------



## Strat79

I always put a rice grain size glob or slightly more right in the middle and put the heatsink on and lock it down. I don't twist it back and forth to try to spread it(the pressure of the lock down will spread it just fine) or pick it back up to see if it spread, it can cause air pockets and reduce thermal transfer.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
This past week, I've seen many, _many_ ways to put the thermal compound on the cpu/heatsink.

Some like to put in a small amount on the CPU and not spread the thermal paste but squish the heatsink to let it spread (Arctic cooling website recommend this). Others like to spread the thermal paste with gloved finger/credit card until it covers the cpu. What methods do you all use to place thermal paste (especially with the arctic 5 silver) that you think is the most effective?

Sandman64, spreading the TIM (thermal interface material) across the IHS is fine but you're basically wasting some of it. The primary part of the IHS that needs to be covered is the mid section. That's where the die is at on the wafer. I usually place a small bead (the size of a uncooked rice grain) at the middle of the IHS. The mounting pressure of the cooler will evenly spread the TIM. Here are the application instructions straight from Arctic Silver: http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## sandman64

@strat79 and @ thlnk3r:

Thank you both of you for the thermal paste method and everything else. You've helped me overcome my fear of building this thing!


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sandman64, spreading the TIM (thermal interface material) across the IHS is fine but you're basically wasting some of it. The primary part of the IHS that needs to be covered is the mid section. That's where the die is at on the wafer. I usually place a small bead (the size of a uncooked rice grain) at the middle of the IHS. The mounting pressure of the cooler will evenly spread the TIM. Here are the application instructions straight from Arctic Silver: http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html.

Hope that helps









This.
It's not really important anyway, since air bubbles don't make that much of a difference. If you twisted it, don't worry, except if you have some more TIM, you could try again.
But for my 9700, I twisted my heatsink around, since I didn't really knew what side I was supposed to make it face to.
It didn't really change anything, and my MX-2 still does the job pretty well !


----------



## Strat79

Well, we got our first snow last night. It got my gears turning and my obsession for tinkering kicked in. I think it's time to turn my dryer hose intake into a more serious cooling solution:

Recipe: Cold Kentucky Mountain Air









+ this going to underneath my house









+to side of computer case with fan pulling air in(Feline Optional)









=Win hopefully.

The first picture is the only one that is mine. The others are what I plan on doing soon. My dad had his setup like this for a long time and it worked great. Just cut a whole in his floor near the case and put a dryer hose from the floor to the side of the case. I already have a 120CFM fan mounted into the side blowing in air directly on the CPU with a dryer hose. The only thing I will be changing is adding an extra hose from the floor to the fan.

Condensation is my only worry, but he never had a problem out of his, so not too worried. It's not as cold under the house as it is outside, I'd say ~50+F when it's snowing outside. Plus I will be adding filters to the under house fan. More to come....


----------



## sandman64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


This.
It's not really important anyway, since air bubbles don't make that much of a difference. If you twisted it, don't worry, except if you have some more TIM, you could try again.
But for my 9700, I twisted my heatsink around, since I didn't really knew what side I was supposed to make it face to.
It didn't really change anything, and my MX-2 still does the job pretty well !










Thank you for your input! I have followed the directions you, strat79, and th1nker have told me regarding the thermal paste. I did do a little twisting with the heatsink, but I bought the big amount of arctic silver 5, so no worries!

I've just spent from 1 AM until 10AM today building my first computer from scratch (quintuple checking everything you do does that to you).









Some of the directions on the CM690 manual was not very clear (like which of the 2 pins are positive or negative...there's a freakin arrow and it doesn't tell you in the manual if the arrow represnts positive or negative, but I found a video of someone with the same chasis and similar Gigabyte board. I also spent waay too much time finding out the difference between a PWR FAN and a SYS FAN. I also forgot to place the I/O panel after I set everything up!







Some of the placements for the board are just plain weird and annoying. The 6-pin for the board and the HD audio had the wires almost blocking the heatsink fan. And that IDE placement irks me to no end. I'm exhausted, but I finally got it together!









Weighing in at nearly 20 lbs the CM690 is stocked with:

MA770t-ud3p
4 GB DDR3 Gskill 1333
VX450W Corsair 
Some Samsung DVD burner
BFG 8800GT 
Samsung F3 1TB
Stock heatsink (will change later when I get more monies)
Last but not least: 550BE

Some pics! Pic1 Pic2

(I wanted to take more but the camera started acting up *shrugs*)

You'll notice what's annoying me about the 6pin and the HDaudio. I also wish that IDE for my DVD burner was in a better spot on the board. I'm just glad it's all together honestly.

Now let's hope nothing was short circuited or ends up DOA when I power it up! :swearing:

Next up on the check list:
Check to see if it turns on









Heat/cool cycling for arctic cooling 5

Running Prime95 on the 550BE as a dual core to check it's temps (and to see if the thermal paste was placed effectively)

Unlocking the 550BE as a quadcore (crosses fingers)...and then overclocking it!


----------



## Strat79

Looks good Sandman. You can never overcheck your work enough, especially on your first build. Looks like you have done your homework and it should be fine. Fire that baby up and post back using it! You can run prime95 and still do things like browse internet if you want to post if you have questions.

I'd go directly into your BIOS when you power up the computer the first time to check temps before going into windows btw. Just to make sure it's not extremely hot for some reason and the HSF is seated correctly. Once temps are confirmed in bios, jump on into windows and run core temp or HwMonitor or whatever temp software you will be using. Run Prime95 and watch closely and be ready to stop Prime if it gets too hot too quick.

Good Luck man!


----------



## sandman64

Be careful of the condensation risk like you stated earlier.If everything goes well you HAVE to post your temps as soon as you get some readings!


----------



## raisethe3

That's the method I use when applying the Artic Silver on my cpu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sandman64, spreading the TIM (thermal interface material) across the IHS is fine but you're basically wasting some of it. The primary part of the IHS that needs to be covered is the mid section. That's where the die is at on the wafer. I usually place a small bead (the size of a uncooked rice grain) at the middle of the IHS. The mounting pressure of the cooler will evenly spread the TIM. Here are the application instructions straight from Arctic Silver: http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## Strat79

Lapped the stock HSF, which while doing it, it hit me that it doesn't have much to smooth out. It's just a little circle in the middle that makes contact. So far I have noticed it dropped maybe 2-3c, hitting about 60 tops instead of 63-64. Avg. around 58 in Prime run. Thermostat hasn't been touched, so ambient should be about the same.

I was about to lap the heatspreader on CPU but I really don't want to void the warranty just yet. I'll be getting a new HS/F soon plus working on my dryer hose project as I can. At 3.5Ghz now, bumped it up 100 more this morning. Still on stock voltages. I'll probably drop it back down to 3.3 for heat issues until I get the HS though. Think it's going to be a good OC chip.


----------



## robbo2

Here is where I am at it's stable has passed 3hrs OCCT but i'm waiting for a cooler day to push more. It's a fast chip!


----------



## Strat79

I went back to Dual core to check my TMPIN2/THRM temps against the actual cores temps while running prime. Surprisingly the motherboards sensor is spot on. Never more than 1c off from what the core temps read. I was thinking my actual cores temps at X4 was probably more like 58-60 when the motherboard sensor was showing 62-64, but nope.

Going back to dual core(same 3.5ghz OC as X4 still) made a HUGE difference in temps too. Absolute max it hits after 1 hour so far in Prime95 is 45c on MB sensor and 44 on the cores. I didn't think the 2 extra cores would make that much difference, but I guess that is due to the crappy stock cooler, which turns out to not be so bad when it's used as it should be at X2 only.

Now I'm thinking would I be better off OC'ing much higher as dual core than staying at 3.5 on quad, until I get a new cooler? I mostly game so I'm thinking going up to about 3.8+ or so may be better than 3.3-3.4 as a quad for the time being. Most games I play probably don't take advantage of anymore than 2 anyway, except a couple, if that. What do you think?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandman64*


Now let's hope nothing was short circuited or ends up DOA when I power it up! :swearing:

Next up on the check list:
Check to see if it turns on









Heat/cool cycling for arctic cooling 5

Running Prime95 on the 550BE as a dual core to check it's temps (and to see if the thermal paste was placed effectively)

Unlocking the 550BE as a quadcore (crosses fingers)...and then overclocking it!


Sandman65, great job on the build +1

The CM690 is a great case for cable management. Take a look at mine. I was able to squeeze most of the cables between the side panel and motherboard tray. Trust me there is plenty of room back there. The USB ports on top the case I hardly ever use so I just removed that cable. Any unnecessary cables I just remove. It helps when trying to organizing everything!

For the hot/cold cycles the best way to approach that would probably be to do all of your testing during the day and then at night just shut down your machine. Repeat that for about week and that should help cure the thermal compound faster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Lapped the stock HSF, which while doing it, it hit me that it doesn't have much to smooth out. It's just a little circle in the middle that makes contact. So far I have noticed it dropped maybe 2-3c, hitting about 60 tops instead of 63-64. Avg. around 58 in Prime run. Thermostat hasn't been touched, so ambient should be about the same.

I was about to lap the heatspreader on CPU but I really don't want to void the warranty just yet. I'll be getting a new HS/F soon plus working on my dryer hose project as I can. At 3.5Ghz now, bumped it up 100 more this morning. Still on stock voltages. I'll probably drop it back down to 3.3 for heat issues until I get the HS though. Think it's going to be a good OC chip.


Strat79, congrats on the lap. The temperature difference looks pretty decent. After you lap the heatspreader you should see more of a drop.

Keep us updated on the dryer hose project.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Here is where I am at it's stable has passed 3hrs OCCT but i'm waiting for a cooler day to push more. It's a fast chip!


Robbo2, woohoo looking good buddy. I love the 2600Mhz NB Freq and the high cpu OC! I think it's safe to say that your 3 hour OCCT test is stable









Good luck guys


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Now I'm thinking would I be better off OC'ing much higher as dual core than staying at 3.5 on quad, until I get a new cooler?


Strat79, I guess if you really aren't seeing a decrease in performance during gaming then keeping it at a dual-core for now probably won't hurt anything. Will you be able to overclock higher with it as a dual-core? Perhaps... Give it a shot









Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Strat79, I guess if you really aren't seeing a decrease in performance during gaming then keeping it at a dual-core for now probably won't hurt anything. Will you be able to overclock higher with it as a dual-core? Perhaps... Give it a shot









Good luck


With just the temp difference alone, it may be worth keeping it at dual till I get the new HS/F and/or Dryer Hose on. I'm at 3.61ghz now as a dual core, still not one bump in voltage on anything. Prime95 only been going for 10 minutes on it, will try 3.7 after about 30 more probably. Temps are 45c. I think this chip is going places as a dual and with better cooling as an X4. I'm giddy


----------



## thlnk3r

Strat79, also trying raising the NB Frequency slightly. I've heard from various users that by raising this it can help with the cpu overclock/stability


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Strat79, also trying raising the NB Frequency slightly. I've heard from various users that by raising this it can help with the cpu overclock/stability









Ok, will try. I just booted up with 3.71Ghz at stock voltage and after about 4 minutes of Prime it blue screened. But that was to be expected at stock voltage. I will continue to play around with it and play some games as dual core to see if I like it better at 3.6+ dual or 3.3-3.4 quad. I'm thinking of just sticking with dual either way, due to such vast differences in temps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Ok, will try. I just booted up with 3.71Ghz at stock voltage and after about 4 minutes of Prime it blue screened. But that was to be expected at stock voltage. I will continue to play around with it and play some games as dual core to see if I like it better at 3.6+ dual or 3.3-3.4 quad. I'm thinking of just sticking with dual either way, due to such vast differences in temps.

Strat79, so it looks like 3.6Ghz is stable at stock voltage. That is actually pretty good. That means you have plenty of room for increasing the voltage. Just to clarify are you just increasing the cpu multiplier for overclocking?

Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Strat79, so it looks like 3.6Ghz is stable at stock voltage. That is actually pretty good. That means you have plenty of room for increasing the voltage. Just to clarify are you just increasing the cpu multiplier for overclocking?

Good luck

Yes, just straight multiplier, which is now at 18.5x=3700. Raised the NB Frequency to 2200. I raised the Vcore to 1.36v just now but haven't stressed it yet. Wanted to post first in case it BSOD'ed again.

One question. I have what seems to be 2 options for core voltage. One is under the CPU config section with my multiplier, bus speed, etc. The other is in the Voltage section and is labeled as CPU VID voltage. I'm not sure which to raise or both? I need to check it again and write down exactly what settings and the names are in each section to be sure the labels. Posting back in a minute.


----------



## HondaGuy

Thats all I can do also on this chip for stock volts is 3.6
Its been a great little chip, for sure

Congrats on unlocking your chip *Strat79*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
One question. I have what seems to be 2 options for core voltage. One is under the CPU config section with my multiplier, bus speed, etc. The other is in the Voltage section and is labeled as CPU VID voltage. I'm not sure which to raise or both? I need to check it again and write down exactly what settings and the names are in each section to be sure the labels. Posting back in a minute.

Strat79, here's a thread on OCN that explains a little bit about that setting: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/251112-cpu-vid.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## Strat79

Ok, I wrote down all my BIOS settings to see if I can make sense of some of them. Bold is what I have mine set to if multiple listed. Some have a ton of settings so I won't list all possible ones.

Heading: CPU FID/VID Control
1: Core FID: *18.5X* (Multiplier)
2: Core DID: Divided by *1*, 2, 4, 8, 16.
3: Core VID: *1.35v*, bunch of other voltages higher and lower. (Thought this was CPU Vcore voltage but if it is, it's also listed in the voltage section)
4: NB FID: 1600, 1800, 2000, *2200*, all the way up to 3000+.

Heading: Voltage Configuration
1: CPU Over Voltage: Startup(Default), 0.012, *0.025*, 0.037, 0.05, 0.062, etc.
2: Memory Over Voltage: *1.90* is lowest, up to 2.4 or something.
3: Chipset Over Voltage: *1.20* is lowest
4: HT Over Voltage: *1.20* is lowest

So what is Core VID in the CPU FID/VID heading section? That another setting for the Vcore? Or is that the NB voltage or something else?


----------



## Strat79

Ok, I understand the CPU VID now, thanks alot man. So I should pretty much keep it at 1.35 as that is what it defaults to and seems to work fine. I only bumped my CPU Over voltage by .025 (1.360v total)and about to start some testing @3.7Ghz/2200NB with Chipset Over volt set to 1.20 as that is the lowest it will allow.

One last thing. When manual OC'ing is enabled like this, every setting in the Over Voltage section will not go below what I listed above and no default or disable. So it keeps my memory at 1.9, , Chipset at 1.20 and HT at 1.20 at the very lowest. It will go higher of course, just not any lower or off.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
So what is Core VID in the CPU FID/VID heading section? That another setting for the Vcore? Or is that the NB voltage or something else?

Strat79, I'm not entirely sure about this but I believe Core VID is what the cpu comes with in terms of stock voltage. Perhaps HondaGuy or another user can explain in better detail.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Strat79, I'm not entirely sure about this but I believe Core VID is what the cpu comes with in terms of stock voltage. Perhaps HondaGuy or another user can explain in better detail.


I understood it from that link you posted. It's nothing I need worry about atm really. Just need to know about the Chipset Voltage being 1.20 at the lowest it will go. Is that the NB voltage I am guessing? If so, I am hoping that 1.20 is fine or even higher? Odd that it will not let me go any lower on it or the Memory or HT link voltages if I wanted.

Going to keep Chipset at 1.20, and 1.360 Vcore and do some prime at 3700/2200NB. Will post back.


----------



## HondaGuy

What Bios are you running *Strat79?*... To bad that mobo didnt have 8-pin instead of 4....

Should be able to get 3.5-3.6 also in Quad mode on stock volts.. temps should be fine with stock cooler

Been doing some reading on this thread, Havent been online in a long time


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Just need to know about the Chipset Voltage being 1.20 at the lowest it will go. Is that the NB voltage I am guessing?


Strat79, correct that should be the NB Voltage. If you see "CPU-NB" voltage that is for your NB Frequency (on the cpu). Just remember this:

NB Frequency = CPU-NB (procesor)
Chipset (ie. reference clock speed) = NB Voltage (motherboard)

Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Ok, I didn't know that the NB voltage was default of 1.20. I thought I had it a little higher than default at 1.20. Reading the manual keyed me in on alot, lol. Forgot to even check it :0

It bluescreens at 3.7Ghz/2200NB with Vcore of 1.36v and NB 1.20v. About to try Vcore 1.392 and NB 1.20. I think I'll have to up my NB more, now that I know 1.20 is default.

HondaGuy: I'm using the older 78DEA113 dated 01/13/2009. The newest one will not unlock cores at all. They took it out to please AMD I suppose.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Strat79, correct that should be the NB Voltage. If you see "CPU-NB" voltage that is for your NB Frequency (on the cpu). Just remember this:

NB Frequency = CPU-NB (procesor)
Chipset (ie. reference clock speed) = NB Voltage (motherboard)

Good luck



Thats right... should be able to set [email protected] +200 with [email protected],
Since your NB Default is 1.2...Mine is 1.1..... Just set NB to 1.3 on Your mobo....Set [email protected] 3.6 test it again

Why did biostar have to do that...LOL..... I guess your buying a new mobo
There newest bios is this? 78DEA525.BST for that mobo...


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Thats right... should be able to set [email protected] +200 with [email protected],
Since your NB Default is 1.2...Mine is 1.1..... Just set NB to 1.3 on Your mobo....Set [email protected] 3.6 test it again

Why did biostar have to do that...LOL..... I guess your buying a new mobo
There newest bios is this? 78DEA525.BST for that mobo...


That is the newest BIOS as far as I know, yes. Dumb to remove it, I know. Anyway, 3.7Ghz/2200NB with Vcore at 1.38v NB at 1.3v BSOD again. About to try same settings but with vcore at 1.392v. Should I raise the NB frequency more to accommodate the higher OC of the CPU or will it make it worse. I'm kind of confused on that. Does raising the NB frequency usually help or hurt the higher you go on CPU frequency?

Edit: Failed 3.7Ghz/2200NB 1.392Vcore/1.3NB after about 4 mintues of prime. Raised to 1.408Vcore. Trying again. I'm not sure it's the Vcore or the NB Frequency/Voltage causing it yet.


----------



## HondaGuy

With raising the NB will also generate more heat, so watch your temps....

What are your temps now?

With raising the NB volts, that helps out with you systems being more stable at higher Overclocks to the CPU. Also make sure that you are running the right volts to your ram also...what timings are you running them..since there 800Mhz... Running them UNganged with help out in your Overclocks

EDIT: what are you using for testing


----------



## Strat79

Failed 3.7Ghz/2200NB with 1.408Vcore and 1.3v NB. Using Prime95 blend btw. I don't think it's the CPU speed but the NB now, with that high of a Vcore and still not stable. I'm running my RAM unganged timings 5-5-5-15, so that shouldn't be causing it. I'm thinking it's the NB frequency or voltage.

I still don't know if raising the NB frequency helps or hurts as you raise CPU frequency. I'm going to try to go up to 2400NB and try, then back down to 2000 or even 1800, while keeping the CPU the same, 3.7ghz/1.408.

Oh yeah, temps are fine. Well below what I was running stable with quad core @3.5Ghz at stock voltage. It was hitting 63c with 6+ hour Prime blend runs. With dual @3.7ghz 1.408v it's only hitting 55c max.


----------



## HondaGuy

Dont be surprise if you still might need some more volts to the CPU @3.7...like 1.425

For mine to be stable I need [email protected] 3.9 Quad Mode....BUT every chip is different

Just double check that your ram is getting the right volts also....


----------



## Strat79

It ran 10+ minutes with small FFT and no ram testing without issue. As soon as I put on blend it BSOD'ed again. I am going to try lowering NB back down to 2000mhz with same 3.7ghz cpu and 1.408vcore. I will most likely stop trying if this fails and go back to quad 3.3 or 3.4 at stock volts until I get a better cooler then start trying again.

Thanks for all the help though, you and thlnk3r. I have learned a ton tonight and it will be invaluable for my further testing when I get the HSF.


----------



## HondaGuy

just running a Everest stress test now,,,3.7 with 1.4125 volts... NB @+.200 @2600......I'll let it run for about 5-10 mins

Should open up CPUZ and see what volts your CPU is usnig,,,You could be having a Vdrop..

What I would be is Not to worry about the NB for now(leave it stock)... Just Overclock your CPU for now untill you find what is stable for your chip.. then you can start to tweak the NB, it all comes down to the HSF

mobo temp is 30, CPU is at 37...Fans running 1500rpm


----------



## thlnk3r

Strat79, I'm a little confused...in your bios what is listed as the voltage control for the NB Frequency? I hope you're not getting NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage confused...

EDIT: Is CPU-NB Voltage listed in the bios?


----------



## Strat79

HondaGuy: I leave Core Temp/CPU-Z and HwMonitor open at all times during this. Vcore would not fluctuate at all according cpu-z or hwmonitor(it has min/max readings). I need to wait till I get a better HSF before I go further. I'm happy where I am really, just doing some initial testing to see what I can expect with better cooling.

I'm back to quad core @3.33Ghz/2000NB all voltages back to stock. Well the Vcore will not go back to stock for some reason, 1.344(+.012). When I put CPU Overvoltage back to "Startup" it stays at the last Vcore I had set for some reason, not back to 1.338 like it was before. So I'm stuck with 1.344, which is no big deal, I'm sure a bios reset would fix it, but it's not worth it, I can deal with the extra .012v


----------



## HondaGuy

Good one Think.. never thought about that....

Good Luck there *Strat79*,, It was nice talking to you tonight, Happy Overclocking..
When doing these test, make sure that you dont have CnQ enabled...lol


----------



## Strat79

Thln3r: I may very well be doing that. It only says Chipset voltage. I don't have any CPU-NB voltage settings. All the settings that I have are listed in my previous post, I will copy paste them again for you. I think I may be adjusting the actual NB voltage, mabye not the right one.

Heading: CPU FID/VID Control
1: Core FID: 18.5X (Multiplier)
2: Core DID: Divided by 1, 2, 4, 8, 16.
3: Core VID: 1.35v, bunch of other voltages higher and lower. 
4: NB FID: 1600, 1800, 2000, 2200, all the way up to 3000+.

Heading: Voltage Configuration
1: CPU Over Voltage: Startup(Default), 0.012, 0.025, 0.037, 0.05, 0.062, etc.
2: Memory Over Voltage: 1.90 is lowest, up to 2.4 or something.
3: Chipset Over Voltage: 1.20 is lowest
4: HT Over Voltage: 1.20 is lowest

So from the looks of it, I am stuck on the internal CPU-NB voltage and can probably only get 2000mhz as it is now. Now that I look in the manual it does say that the "Chipset Over Voltage" is for the motherboards NB/SB volts. So yeah, no CPU-NB voltage control.

HondaGuy: Lol, yeah, CE1 and CnQ is disabled. Thanks for all the help guys. I'll try this again with better cooling. Now I know to just stick with 2000NB and go for all out CPU frequency and raise Vcore as needed.


----------



## Strat79

Heading on to bed, I'm whipped after all that, heh. I'm back stable at 3.33Ghz/2000NB at stock voltages on quad core. I can get 3.5 but temps go too high(60+). I'm happy there till more cooling. Got to get back to folding, my PPD are suffering from all this downtime









Thanks again you two. I feel way better equipped for later oc'ing. It's been invaluable information.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
So from the looks of it, I am stuck on the internal CPU-NB voltage and can probably only get 2000mhz as it is now. Now that I look in the manual it does say that the "Chipset Over Voltage" is for the motherboards NB/SB volts. So yeah, no CPU-NB voltage control.

Strat79, interesting...I guess this board won't allow you modify the voltage for the NB Frequency. While in your bios hit CTRL+F1. That may reveal the "Advanced Options" menu. Perhaps it's in there









Good luck


----------



## Glyphor

The Nb voltage is underneath cpu fid/vid control, called voltage configuration is where u can control NB it would be called chipset over voltage, there is other for memory and the last one for HT voltage.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Glyphor* 
The Nb voltage is underneath cpu fid/vid control, called voltage configuration is where u can control NB it would be called chipset over voltage, there is other for memory and the last one for HT voltage.

That is the normal motherboard NB voltage control. We are talking about the CPU-NB voltage, which I gather is different as it's the on chip NB controller voltage not the motherboards voltage. The CPU-NB voltage is not listed at all in bios even with hitting any combo of keys that bring up advanced options. The motherboard manual even states that the Chipset Overvoltage is for the motherboards NB/SB voltage control, so it's for sure not what we need.

Will worry about it later. I'm stick to 2000mhz on NB for now and worry about straight CPU oc'ing later when I get a new HSF. Off to be for real now


----------



## crysisanity

Hey guys, got to 3.9 tri-core and I need some advise, the temps I'm seeing are really throwing me off.

First off, cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=867170
And screeny with temps:









I've edited speedfan to show -8 degrees on my motherboard sensor (cpu) because my core temps and motherboard temps typically deviate by 8-10 degrees, but 40-41 degrees max even for a tri-core seems really low, I'm really just looking for any input on that. 3.9 was stable until I loaded up firefox with my 25 tabs with P95 running, bsod'd reading all strat's new convo (nice overclock btw).


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
*Speaking of CnQ, seems I found a small problem running my X2-550 as an X4.*

_Test settings: All settings at default, latest AMD driver, Window XP(SP3)._

While playing a 1080p avi video file with CnQ enabled and 4 cores enabled I noticed some dropped frames. I ran a program I wrote that graphs the CPU Usage and MHz per core at a rate of 10 samples per second and seems the CPU MHz doesn't raise in relation to the CPU usage correctly on the core that needs it or not at all. When I disabled CnQ the video played fine, no dropped frames.

Awhile back I fixed this problem and figured I'd post an update.









As stated above the whole problem was with CnQ enabled and not being sensitive enough to CPU demand, so even some benchmarks were scoring lower with CnQ enabled. Well I thought about the old MS dual core hot fix from when I built my first AMD X2 some years ago, looking in the registry (under WinXP Pro SP3) I noticed the key the hot fixed added back then is now there in XP SP3 (i guess XP SP3 added it?) but it doesn't enable it.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\Con trol\\Session Manager\\Throttle

So like the hot fix, I changed PerfEnablePackageIdle from 0 to 1 and problem solved!


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
Awhile back I fixed this problem and figured I'd post an update.









As stated above the whole problem was with CnQ enabled and not being sensitive enough to CPU demand, so even some benchmarks were scoring lower with CnQ enabled. Well I thought about the old MS dual core hot fix from when I built my first AMD X2 some years ago, looking in the registry (under WinXP Pro SP3) I noticed the key the hot fixed added back then is now there in XP SP3 (i guess XP SP3 added it?) but it doesn't enable it.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\Con trol\\Session Manager\\Throttle

So like the hot fix, I changed PerfEnablePackageIdle from 0 to 1 and problem solved!

Nice call, never noticed anything like that in win7 so hopefully they already implemented that, for anyone that wants to know


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Nice call, never noticed anything like that in win7 so hopefully they already implemented that, for anyone that wants to know

I tried the retail ver. of win7 for a few days on this system and it was no better, acted the same way, if I ever switch to Win7 I guess I'll have to try the same registry setting and see if helps. Probably has something to do with my CPU being unlocked (and why it was sold as an X2?), though its been rock solid stable as an X4 for over 3 months now so can't complain.


----------



## sandman64

WARNING: Wall of text :WARNING









This is long, but please read this as I have some questions regarding HWmonitor and my CM690.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, I finally got the computer working. It was hell the last two days:

Yesterday when I turned it on for the first time, I got the temperature results in the BIOS after waiting for 20 minutes:

Current system temps: 31
current cpu temps: 43

I decided I waited long enough and popped the Windows boot disk. I received this error message:

*amd data change update new data to dim!
DISKBOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
*
I went online to research the problem and it appears the first part of the error message is given when a change in the BIOS has happened...I just opened the computer for the first time, there's nothing I changed! It wouldn't let me install Windows. Basically, this killed about all of my Saturday trying to figure out the error. I was running on fumes since I didn't sleep 36 hours.

I thought maybe it was because I didn't assign the DVD drive as a bootdisk (which was true, I didn't change it), so I went to the BIOS and changed all three bootdisk options as CDROM, saved my settings, and restarted. No dice. Still the same error message. I thought maybe the bios erased the bootdisk option and reverts the bootdisk back to HARD DISK, and that's why it continues to get that error. So I went and check to see if the CDROM option was still there and yup it was still there. So that couldn't be the problem.

There's another option F12 that takes you to a different bootdisk option, different from the BIOS. I spammed F12 and got in. HARD DISK was chosen as the option. So I changed it to CDROM...same error message on restart after save. The difference this time was that the option in the F12 bootdisk menu actually didn't save! I tested this out by choosing CDROM a bunch of times, but still it would revert back to hard disk.

I got pissed off and decided to just go gung-ho and manually started switching each and every option in the BIOS of the MA770. Options one by one (like changing IDE to AHCI or SATA) were changed and the same darn error message continued to show. I did this ALL of Saturday. Close to 9:00 PM I was contemplating writing my problem on this forum, but I couldn't stay awake...I hadn't slept for about 36 hours and just doing something as simple as going to the forum felt overwhelming! So I went to sleep.

First thing in the morning I went back to switching stuff around with no success. Then I decided to change an option that I left off because it didn't seem to me to fix my error-The K8 Cooling Controller (or something). I turned it off and went to the BIOS temperature reader to see if turning it off would screw my temps. Nothing really drastic happened, so I restart...amd data change update new data to dim!...*Scanning CDROM/DVDROM*...IT WORKED! (I have no idea how)
















The first part of the error message stayed the same, but Windows started installing (really slowly). Finally, when Windows was installed and I installed all my anti-virus/spyware suite, video card drivers, etc-I went and installed Prime95 and HWmonitor.

I first ran HWmonitor before Prime95-just to get an idea of my numbers. This is what I got:










First thing I notice is that "ITE IT87's" TEMPIN2 is waaay too high (78c) compared to the other temperatures TEMPIN1 and TEMPIN0 (avg 35c). The fact that it didn't change at all after I ran Prime95 made me think either the temperature sensor is malfunctioning or there is no temperature sensor. I looked up what those three sensors meant and came up with this: TEMPIN0=System Temp TEMPIN1=North Bridge TEMPIN2=South Bridge. *Are these the correct meanings? If not what are the correct meanings for TEMPIN0, TEMPIN1, and TEMPIN2?* If so, I think the south bridge on my GA-MA770T-UD3P has a malfunctioning sensor or there is no sensor at all.

Second thing are the fans. FANIN0 clocks in at 2000rpm. FANIN1 clocks in at 500 RPM (is it normal to be that low?). FANIN2 clocks in at 1200RPM. I have four fans in total (3 case fans and 1 heatsink fan). 2 are connected on SYSFAN1 and SYSFAN2, Heatsink fan is connected on CPUFAN, and another fan (side panel fan) is connected on POWERFAN. One of the fans is not being listed. *How do I identify the FANIN's and find out which one is not included (most likely PWRFAN)?*

My statistics during 4 hours of Prime95 on blend mode *Is that the mode I'm supposed to use?*:










As you can see, TEMPIN2 has not budged a bit at 79*C (Can anyone comment on this?). *Hmmmm actually, while I was writing this down I removed the side case panel to check on a label, TEMPIN2 changed to 80*C (+1*C increase from 79*C)! That means that's a real temperature and not malfunctioning! So what is TEMPIN2? and why is it so HOT!*









TEMPIN0 has only increased 1C (31*C) the whole time since start. *When I opened the side panel, TEMPIN1 increased +7*C at 38*C from 31*C*

TEMPIN1 increased 10*C higher than the core0 and core1 with TEMPIN1 at 54*C while core0 and 1 were at 44*C. *TEMPIN1 increased to 58*C when it was at 54*C when I opened the side panel. With the side panel opening, Core0 and core1 increased to 48*C when both were at 44*C during Prime95.*

_sidenote: Opening the side panel really makes some differences on the temps!_

*Is TEMPIN1 what I am going to use as a gauge when I try to unlock the 550BE since the core0 and core1 are going to be disabled?*

*Should I subtract by 10*C from TEMPIN1 to determine my real core0 and core1 temps while they are disabled and in quadecore mode? Also, will my core2 and core3 temps (extra unlocked cores) be the same as my core0 and core1 temps?*

So after all that, what do you guys think of the temperatures (especially that high TEMPIN2)?

*NOTE: Do I run HWmonitor on four threads of Prime95 when unlocked? Also, do I use the option 'blend' in quadmode as well?*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sandman65, great job on the build +1

The CM690 is a great case for cable management. Take a look at mine. I was able to squeeze most of the cables between the side panel and motherboard tray. Trust me there is plenty of room back there. The USB ports on top the case I hardly ever use so I just removed that cable. Any unnecessary cables I just remove. It helps when trying to organizing everything!


Yeah, I saw your great build last Friday. In one of my early posts on Friday, I asked you some questions about your cm690, but I think you missed it because it was an edit. I love how you cable-managed everything. Your motherboard has a much better layout. I tried as much as possible to cable manage mine, but Gigabyte made some silly decisions on the layout such as putting the 6-pin and the HD audio for the motherboard way on the middle left of the machine. Resulting in two cables going straight across the board and almost blocking my Heatsink fan.

Here's the area circled in red:










I also have some questions regarding the cm690 for you *thlnk3r*:

Regarding the front panel connectors (Power LED, Power SW, HD LED, and Reset SW), Does the arrow sign on the bottom of one of the wires (the colored wire) of the 2-pin connectors mean positive or negative? I chose the white wire as positive and the colored wire as negative (one with arrow under it) for placement.

I ask this because the Power led and "Busy" led in between the On button and Reset button aren't lighting up at all. However, I think I may have put those pins in the right way because I can turn on the computer as well as reset it-I think that's Power SW and Reset SW. So that would leave the Power LED, which I think is at fault. The power LED spot on the Gigabyte board has three pins, while the connector Power LED of the CM690 only have two pin design. You can see where the Power LED spot is in the picture previous with the green circle.

The layout is like so [1][2][3] (each block with a number represents a pin). Starting from the left, first pin is MPD+ , second pin is MPD- , and third pins is MPD-.

When I was building the computer, I assumed the + meant positive and - negative so I placed the 2-pin Power LED connector white wire (positive) on block 1 farthest to the left since it is MPD+ and the colored wire (arrow on the bottom) on middle block 2 marked MPD-.

Here is a (crappy MSpaint) diagram of what I mean:










When I turned on the computer the lights on the front for Power and Busy don't light up at all.

On other forums, people have talked about physically splitting the two pin and placing the + connector on the left farthest MDP+ [1] (block 1) and the - connector on the farthest right MDP- [3] (block 3). What do I need to do to make the Power and Busy LEDs work?


The CM690 comes with three fans. Did you add or replace any fans to yours? If you did, did it make a difference in temperature? If I wanted to add more fans, where would I place the connectors for the fans as there are no more ports left for SYSFAN or PWRFAN?

Regarding my HWmonitor question earlier: Is there something you did to help identify the CM690 fans and the heatsink fan on HWmonitor since one of mine isn't being listed?

Any other mods you did to the CM690 that you found beneficial to your system?
*Weird Sidenote: Does anyone else 'hear' the computer make a high pitched, very short beep/chirp every time when the values such as the temperature or voltage or fan are being changed? I notice this as I see HWmonitor lowering the temps, voltage, and fan after I turned off Prime95.*

Phew...I feel like I wrote a school paper! Sorry for the *WALLOFTEXT* but I finally think I wrote down everything I needed to ask regarding HWmonitor and my CM690 problems before I start to attempt to unlock the 550BE!

I'm going to go test out the 8800GT with some benchies and stuff while I wait for you all to respond to my behemoth of a post.

*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgemeal* 
I noticed the key the hot fixed added back then is now there in XP SP3 (i guess XP SP3 added it?) but it doesn't enable it.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\Con trol\\Session Manager\\Throttle

So like the hot fix, I changed PerfEnablePackageIdle from 0 to 1 and problem solved!

Edgemeal, that is good to hear. I knew the hot fix existed in Service Pack 3 but I was unaware that it was not enabled by default. Good info









Sandman64, I'll try and answer as many of your questions as I can with quotes...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
I first ran HWmonitor before Prime95-just to get an idea of my numbers. This is what I got:

In terms of idle temps your core temperatures are very low which is a cool thing. Full load is usually the most important though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
First thing I notice is that "ITE IT87's" TEMPIN2 is waaay too high (78c) compared to the other temperatures TEMPIN1 and TEMPIN0 (avg 35c).

That temperature could either be a false (faulty sensor) or it could actually be real. The chipsets on these boards do run pretty warm. However 78C is pretty darn hot and kind of unrealistic for the South Bridge. I have seen some North Bridge temps in the upwards of 65C on some older DFI S939 boards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Second thing are the fans. FANIN0 clocks in at 2000rpm. FANIN1 clocks in at 500 RPM (is it normal to be that low?).

Check to see in your bios that this fan jumper is not being controlled via temperature throttling. Also check the specifications of that fan. It might be built to run at that speed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
One of the fans is not being listed. *How do I identify the FANIN's and find out which one is not included (most likely PWRFAN)?*

This specific fan jumper may not have a sensor that reads the fans speed. This is quite typical on a lot of motherboards. My current motherboard only monitors the "system" fan speed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
My statistics during 4 hours of Prime95 on blend mode *Is that the mode I'm supposed to use?*:

Every user has their own testing method. It's up to you on what you prefer. Play around with everything that suits you best. My testing procedures are usually OCCT for 1 Hour at High and then another 8 Hours with Orthos (Blend) Priority 9.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
_sidenote: Opening the side panel really makes some differences on the temps!_

In some cases yes this will occur. By opening up the case door you may be prohibiting proper airflow distribution within your case which always results in temperature hikes. For some users though opening up the side panel can sometimes lower temperatures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
*Is TEMPIN1 what I am going to use as a gauge when I try to unlock the 550BE since the core0 and core1 are going to be disabled?*

If TEMPIN1 is truly the sensor that monitors the "CPU temperature" then yes please use that to gauge your core temperatures after you unlock the processor. From what I've read, the cpu temp is usually about 3-5C higher than the core temperatures. Also don't forget unlocking two additional cores will also raise your TDP (increased temperature ratings).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
*NOTE: Do I run HWmonitor on four threads of Prime95 when unlocked? Also, do I use the option 'blend' in quadmode as well?*

I hardly ever run Prime95 so I cannot give you a definite answer on that. However Prime95 is very similar to Orthos and I typically run Orthos in "Blend" mode. The application has multi-core support so I'm assuming that works right off the bat. I believe "quadmode" within P95 is what you'll probably want to select if you're wanting all cores to be tested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Resulting in two cables going straight across the board and almost blocking my Heatsink fan.

Here's the area circled in red:

What you may want to try is running the cables underneath the board. Run the cables underneath and then mount the board. I have done that on several occasions on different builds. The cables won't damage anything underneath the board so don't worry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 

Regarding the front panel connectors (Power LED, Power SW, HD LED, and Reset SW), Does the arrow sign on the bottom of one of the wires (the colored wire) of the 2-pin connectors mean positive or negative? I chose the white wire as positive and the colored wire as negative (one with arrow under it) for placement.

I ask this because the Power led and "Busy" led in between the On button and Reset button aren't lighting up at all.






Same here. For some reason those LEDS on my CM690 aren't working as well. I've tried numerous boards and made sure several times that I had the jumpers in the right place. For positive and negative it's always been, "black = negative", "color = positive". On some cables though that are white and red, the white is negative. For the power button and reset button is doesn't matter if it's positive or negative. Just insert the jumper in the right place. For me this has always been the case since I've been building computers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 


The CM690 comes with three fans. Did you add or replace any fans to yours? If you did, did it make a difference in temperature? If I wanted to add more fans, where would I place the connectors for the fans as there are no more ports left for SYSFAN or PWRFAN?

I can't exactly remember if my case came with fans or not because I purchased it off my buddy. I have a Coolermaster silent fan in the rear and front intake. The two top fans are actually intaking. Those are Rosewill fans.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 


Any other mods you did to the CM690 that you found beneficial to your system?

Actually no. I've thought about painting the inside black and sleeving some of the exposed wires but that is about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
*Weird Sidenote: Does anyone else 'hear' the computer make a high pitched, very short beep/chirp every time when the values such as the temperature or voltage or fan are being changed? I notice this as I see HWmonitor lowering the temps, voltage, and fan after I turned off Prime95.*

Negative I do not notice anything like that on my end.

Good luck


----------



## Strat79

SandMan, I'll try helping you out in the morning if no one else has by then. I was about to go to sleep. The only thing I will say is that your CPU temps are fine. Running blend was correct and the core temps looked great. Judging by the temps of the TPMIN's , I'd say TMPIN0=Case, TMPIN1=CPU and TMPIN2=North Bridge temps. If that temp reading is true, then your NB temps are either sky high(impossible) or faulty readings. Will have to get to the bottom of that later.

Once unlocked you still run blend and it will default to 4 starters and load all 4 cores. You can most likely judge that 10c difference as a reference, yes. Just be warned that you will get a big jump in temps going form X2 to X4 cores most likely(look for 10c or so +- 2-3c.. So keep tight watch on them. That super high NB? temp is perplexing. I';m just hoping you didn't change the NB voltage to something crazy high while messing with all your bios settings or something.


----------



## crysisanity

Sandman, for your P95 questions, I would suggest running in-place large FFT's, as it pushes the heat of your cpu as high as it can, which is good for stability testing when only changing the multiplier to your cpu. If you change the FSB/Ram speed I would lean more towards blend to test your ram with your cpu, or just memtest then test your cpu. Leaving everything else at default will automatically enable all cores to be tested.


----------



## Strat79

OH, one last thing Sandman. Try another software monitor that will show different names for those temps, like Everest. You may get lucky and see a high temp in it's monitoring section and figure out which one it is. Or if really lucky, the Bios has a temp monitor for NB, but I doubt it.

Just be sure to go back and check your settings in bios again, recheck to make sure your NB voltage is on stock and not raised way up. You could also manually touch the NB/SB heatsinks and see if they are scorching hot, just don't burn yourself









Good Luck on it and good night. Hope you have it all figured out and going good by the time I wake up. If not, I'll be around to try to sort it out.


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
That super high NB? temp is perplexing. I';m just hoping you didn't change the NB voltage to something crazy high while messing with all your bios settings or something.

Yeah, no doubt you and others are tired. If I saw my post for the first time at this time, I'd go to sleep too!







It's a long post with important questions so I don't mind if people take their time.

About the voltages, believe me when I say ANYTHING that had to do with voltages at all I didn't and wouldn't touch with a ten mile pole









I have vaguely read somewhere about Gigabyte and a reviewer recommending a cooler for _I think_ the Northbridge. I have to find that somewhere.

Check out this picture of someone who overclocked an X4 955 at a review of the board in guru3d. TMPIN2 seems to be just as high.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Sandman, for your P95 questions, I would suggest running in-place large FFT's, as it pushes the heat of your cpu as high as it can, which is good for stability testing when only changing the multiplier to your cpu. If you change the FSB/Ram speed I would lean more towards blend to test your ram with your cpu, or just memtest then test your cpu. Leaving everything else at default will automatically enable all cores to be tested.

Thanks for the P95 tips. I will apply them when I get around to doing another Prime95 stress test!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Yeah, no doubt you and others are tired. If I saw my post for the first time at this time, I'd go to sleep too!







It's a long post with important questions so I don't mind if people take their time.

Sandman64, check my last post. I replied to most of your questions


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sandman64, I'll try and answer as many of your questions as I can with quotes...

Geez, I don't know how I missed your post sorry about that!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
In terms of idle temps your core temperatures are very low which is a cool thing. Full load is usually the most important though.

Yeah, that's true. That's why I provided a full load 'blend mode' Prime95 result after the idle readings on my previous post!

Here it is again on Prime95 under load:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Check to see in your bios that this fan jumper is not being controlled via temperature throttling. Also check the specifications of that fan. It might be built to run at that speed.

This specific fan jumper may not have a sensor that reads the fans speed. This is quite typical on a lot of motherboards. My current motherboard only monitors the "system" fan speed.

Will do! I'll see what I can do about that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
What you may want to try is running the cables underneath the board. Run the cables underneath and then mount the board. I have done that on several occasions on different builds. The cables won't damage anything underneath the board so don't worry.

Hmm, I didn't think of that. Glad it won't damage the bottom of the board! I'll have to try that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Same here. For some reason those LEDS on my CM690 aren't working as well.

Aww, looks like the Power LED is going to remain a mystery.

Thank you for answering my questions, especially about the cm690 questions! Tomorrow after a couple of reads on the northbridge of the GA-MA770T-UD3P I'll see what I can do about the Northbridge, identifying the fans, and finding out fur sure what the TEMPINs are, I'll eventually start with unlocking and overclocking.

If anyone can still answer my questions from the previous long post, please do not hesitate to do so! There are still some things I am trying to figure out that pertain to those questions.


----------



## Freakn

Seeing i'm too busy with Dirt 2 rather than play with my system at the moment there is only one thing at the moment...

think3r, congrat's on the great work and thanks

(haven't need to post much as questions are already answered somewhere in this thread)


----------



## sandman64

Ok, hmm. So it seems the SMbus (SouthBridge 710) is not recognized.










Wikipedia says Southbridge is important for temps, voltage, etc. Sounds pretty serious and could be the reason why I have that high TEMPIN2. How do I remedy this? There is no specific southbridge driver in the Gigabyte website.

Also, for those who have not read it yet, I have a huge post with questions a page back. If you've seen some not answered or even already answered but can provide a different opinion or explanation, you are welcome to do so!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Ok, hmm. So it seems the SMbus (SouthBridge 710) is not recognized.

Sandman64, stupid question here but on the Gigabyte website did you download the, "AMD Chipset Driver"? I wasn't sure which OS you were running so I couldn't provide a direct link. Typically the chipset driver will resolve the SM Bus controller "unknowns" in the device manager.

Also would it be possible for you to add your system specifications to your signature? This will let me and everyone else know what you're running ect. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck buddy


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sandman64, stupid question here but on the Gigabyte website did you download the, "AMD Chipset Driver"? I wasn't sure which OS you were running so I couldn't provide a direct link. Typically the chipset driver will resolve the SM Bus controller "unknowns" in the device manager.

Also would it be possible for you to add your system specifications to your signature? This will let me and everyone else know what you're running ect. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck buddy









No question is a stupid question! Although, I think I'm a little stupid for not realizing that the chipset update includes southbridge. I saw it on the gigabyte website, but I wasn't sure because I thought maybe it was a BIOS update. I'll go download that chipset update now.

I've also updated the system specs. Not too sure about RAM clocks and timings.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
I've also updated the system specs. Not too sure about RAM clocks and timings.

Sandman64, thank you for updating your signature. Let us know if that driver ends up working


----------



## sandman64

Going to restart computer for sb drivers...

But yeah, after searching around and reading other forums it seems the northbridge is TEMPIN2.

Here's another person with the same motherboard and processor as me (but with unlocked cores). Notice the warm TEMPIN2.










The people around forums talk about the mosfet (?) not having a cooler, the north bridge needing a cooler, and sometimes the south bridge needing a cooler.

*Edit:* SBdrivers worked! Thank you thlnk3r!

I think it would be more forum etiquette to not post every little thing separately so I'm adding this as an edit.

So, I installed another temp reader called Speed Fan for comparison reasons (Everest won't read my cpu temp for some reason)










Some items of interest:

Lists four fans! (finally)

Lists the Ambient temperature (HWmonitor didn't) Is the ambient temp usually hotter than the cpu cores?

doesn't list both cores (the core marked 61*C is the GPU core, bummer)

Also, basically confirms TEMPIN2s high temperature

Both those charts are on idle. The GPU icon in Speedfan shows it's too hot. Is 61*C too hot for idle for an 8800GT?

EDIT2: The hell?! I'm getting readings that my SYS fan is going at +30,000 rpm! FANIN0 is also running at 23,000. I think that may be the CPU fan not sure yet. I'm getting these readings from three programs HWmonitor, Speedfan, and Sensorsview Pro. Is that even possible?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
The people around forums talk about the mosfet (?) not having a cooler, the north bridge needing a cooler, and sometimes the south bridge needing a cooler.

Sandman64, the south bridge and north bridge actually already have heatsinks on them. Check to see make sure those areas of the board are receiving proper airflow.

The mosfets on your board do not have coolers. Those are the components located at the left of the socket.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
*Edit:* SBdrivers worked! Thank you thlnk3r!

Is the ambient temp usually hotter than the cpu cores?
[*]Both those charts are on idle. The GPU icon in Speedfan shows it's too hot. Is 61*C too hot for idle for an 8800GT?

Good news on the chipset drivers









If I understand this correctly I believe the "ambient" temperature is the internal case temperature. This temperature should be a lot less.

I did some Googling and there are other 8800GT users that are idling at 60C so it appears to be a normal temperature. You could always remove the stock cooler and mount an aftermarket cooler.

Good luck


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sandman64, the south bridge and north bridge actually already have heatsinks on them. Check to see make sure those areas of the board are receiving proper airflow.

The mosfets on your board do not have coolers. Those are the components located at the left of the socket.

Sorry thlnk3r, I should've worded that better. I knew that the NB and SB had coolers, I meant that people were recommending after market solutions for both, as well as the mosfet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
If I understand this correctly I believe the "ambient" temperature is the internal case temperature. This temperature shouldbe a lot less.

Hmm, I'll have to investigate further with more monitoring software.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
I did some Googling and there are other 8800GT users that are idling at 60C so it appears to be a normal temperature.

Sorry for making you google that, I should've googled that myself!







I'm glad to hear that it's normal temp for most.

Right now, I'm wondering about the sudden jump in RPM from one of the SYSFANs and what I think is the CPUFAN. There's no spike in temperatures, so I think maybe opening one of the temperature programs possibly made the fans go at 100%. I'll go check it out.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Sorry thlnk3r, I should've worded that better. I knew that the NB and SB had coolers, I meant that people were recommending after market solutions for both, as well as the mosfet.

Hmm, I'll have to investigate further with more monitoring software.

Sorry for making you google that, I should've googled that myself!







I'm glad to hear that it's normal temp for most.

Right now, I'm wondering about the sudden jump in RPM from one of the SYSFANs and what I think is the CPUFAN. There's no spike in temperatures, so I think maybe opening one of the temperature programs possibly made the fans go at 100%. I'll go check it out.

good luck on the temps, if you need help with something, ill be glad to.

im super paranoid about temps so i have taken all the heatsinks off and applied better thermal paste (tx-2 or as5, just a drop) and reseated them. also soon i will be lapping my core contact freezer and 550 processor so i can attempt to get my 4ghz stable overclock.
(i think this will do the trick since i have scratches on my heatsink and on my processor and that creates air pockets.)

right now, without lapping yet... I have 32C quad at 3.71ghz and 1.42v

soon ill be lapping using the kit from easypckits.com. after im done, anyone wanna help with my 4ghz oc stable?


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
right now, without lapping yet... I have 32C quad at 3.71ghz and 1.42v









Wow! Those are some really impressive numbers with a quadcore, especially the temps! You must have a great heatsink.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
good luck on the temps, if you need help with something, ill be glad to.

im super paranoid about temps so i have taken all the heatsinks off and applied better thermal paste (tx-2 or as5, just a drop) and reseated them. also soon i will be lapping my core contact freezer and 550 processor so i can attempt to get my 4ghz stable overclock.
(i think this will do the trick since i have scratches on my heatsink and on my processor and that creates air pockets.)

Thank you for the heat sink tips! Yes, I could sure use some help with the identifying the temps and the fans. I too am completely paranoid when it comes to temps and being 100% sure! Even with 5 different programs, I still can't 100% figure it out!


















Temp Sensors

All of them seem to be labeling 79*C all over the place, but I'm sure it's the north bridge.

TEMPIN1 in HW monitor on the top left, which is at 42*C, has two other programs identifying it as a mainboard temperature, while Sensors View labels it as an Aux . You think that's the mainboard sensor?

TMPIN0 seems a little iffy on what it is. At 33*C PC wizard calls it a Processor temperature, HWsensors4.4 calls it generic 'CPU' but you can tell it's not the core temp thanks to the CPU0 core reading (at 34*C). It's a little lower than the core temp. When I had Prime95 running, it stayed at 30*C while the cores were 43*C, so it could be the processor temp.

I don't know what's up with Sensors View program but it seemed to have mixed all the temp reading names up. It doesn't show the Core temp at all (34*C). CPU at 79 we know is wrong, SYS temp at 33 could mean the Processor temp. I don't know why it's calling what I think is the 'mainboard temp' an AUX (mean the same thing?)

I figured out that 'ambient' temps at 47*C were actually the GPU ambient temps and not the system ambient temps.
So...which temp sensor is which?







Still not 100% sure.

Fan Sensors

Fans are a little harder to identify than temp sensors.

First off, PC Wizard is completely screwed when it comes to fan readings. So we'll skip that completely. It would have been highly useful because the labeling is very detailed and if it worked I probably wouldn't have to do all this







.
FANIN0 in HWmonitor runs in at 15k, which shows it as Fan1 in Speedfan, whcih shows it as a chassis fan in Hm4.4, and doesn't show at all in Sensors view.
FANIN1 from HWmonitor running at 3230 shows it as Fan2 in SpeedFan, shows it as CPU1 in Hm4.4 (whatever that means), and shows it as an Aux fan in Sensors View.
FANIN2 runs in at 32,000 in HWmonitor, called Fan3 in SpeedFan, weirdly called CPU2 in Hm4.4, and called SYSfan in Sensors View.
Odd ones out: Only Speedfan seems to show the proper speed of the Fan5 running in at 1125rpm. No other program lists it. Also, Sensors View has the CPU fan as 240rpm which I don't even know what to make out of.
Again, which fan is which? Much more difficult riddle than the temp readings because at least a lot of those were labeled.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
All of them seem to be labeling 79*C all over the place, but I'm sure it's the north bridge.

Sandman64, it almost seems like to me that the Power/AUX temperature is the reporting temperature from the mosfets. I can imagine those getting up to 79C especially since they have neither active or passive cooling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Again, which fan is which? Much more difficult riddle than the temp readings because at least a lot of those were labeled.

Check the fan headers on page 21 of your manual that may shed some light on which fan is which in terms of "monitoring" applications.

Good luck bud


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 







Wow! Those are some really impressive numbers with a quadcore, especially the temps! You must have a great heatsink.

Thanks. I use the core-contact freezer. Which it seems like probably one of the best, but definately not the best cpu air cooler.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 

Temp Sensors

All of them seem to be labeling 79*C all over the place, but I'm sure it's the north bridge.

TEMPIN1 in HW monitor on the top left, which is at 42*C, has two other programs identifying it as a mainboard temperature, while Sensors View labels it as an Aux . You think that's the mainboard sensor?

TMPIN0 seems a little iffy on what it is. At 33*C PC wizard calls it a Processor temperature, HWsensors4.4 calls it generic 'CPU' but you can tell it's not the core temp thanks to the CPU0 core reading (at 34*C). It's a little lower than the core temp. When I had Prime95 running, it stayed at 30*C while the cores were 43*C, so it could be the processor temp.

I don't know what's up with Sensors View program but it seemed to have mixed all the temp reading names up. It doesn't show the Core temp at all (34*C). CPU at 79 we know is wrong, SYS temp at 33 could mean the Processor temp. I don't know why it's calling what I think is the 'mainboard temp' an AUX (mean the same thing?)

I figured out that 'ambient' temps at 47*C were actually the GPU ambient temps and not the system ambient temps.
So...which temp sensor is which?







Still not 100% sure.

I though that tempin1 is cpu temp (it goes up the most as you do a stress test right?) on mine thats the one i told you all my proccy temp of, not the cores (which are unlocked and the core temp sensor is useless). This temp goes up to around 51-53C on stress testing in prime 95 or intel burn test.

Tempin2 is probably the northbridge or the southbridge, idk which.

Tempin0(which never changes on mine) seem to be case temp.

Btw i dont think the fans are directly related to each temp besides the processor one, because I have the same 3 fanin's and i have 2 sys fans that arent temp sensitive (besides the 3rd. the heatsink fan, which is measured as fanin1). So I dunno. maybe you could try to push on your heatsinks to make sure they are seated correctly, for a start. Otherwise, I suppose it might be your mobo


----------



## iGuitarGuy

@Sandman64: Also, can you check your bios for your temps? That would help you to figure out the correct temps... but I'm not sure if it shows tempin2 or not (it might).


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Thanks. I use the core-contact freezer. Which it seems like probably one of the best, but definately not the best cpu air cooler.

I though that tempin1 is cpu temp (it goes up the most as you do a stress test right?) on mine that's the one i told you all my proccy temp of, not the cores (which are unlocked and the core temp sensor is useless). This temp goes up to around 51-53C on stress testing in prime 95 or intel burn test.

Tempin2 is probably the northbridge or the southbridge, idk which.

Tempin0(which never changes on mine) seem to be case temp.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
@Sandman64: Also, can you check your bios for your temps? That would help you to figure out the correct temps... but I'm not sure if it shows tempin2 or not (it might).

Thanks! I completely forgot about the Bios temperature.







It reads: current system temp 33*C and current CPU temp: 43*C.

You were right, so TMPIN0=system temp and TEMPIN1=CPU temp. I'm also very positive TEMPIN2=NB. Also, with the fans I guess it's not too important knowing exactly which is which when it comes to overclocking.....

Well, that's it folks-all questions answered! Thank you everyone who's helped and _endured_ my repetitive questions!

Next up: Now to find a good guide about unlocking to four cores and possibly try an overclock!


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sandman64, it almost seems like to me that the Power/AUX temperature is the reporting temperature from the mosfets. I can imagine those getting up to 79C especially since they have neither active or passive cooling.

Check the fan headers on page 21 of your manual that may shed some light on which fan is which in terms of "monitoring" applications.

Good luck bud

Thanks *A BUNCH*. I def have to see what I can do about the mosfet...I don't want it to stay at 79. I'll check the manual on page 21 right now to shed some light. You've been a great help


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Thanks! I completely forgot about the Bios temperature.







It reads: current system temp 33*C and current CPU temp: 43*C.

You were right, so TMPIN0=system temp and TEMPIN1=CPU temp. I'm also very positive TEMPIN2=NB. Also, with the fans I guess it's not too important knowing exactly which is which when it comes to overclocking.....

Well, that's it folks-all questions answered! Thank you everyone who's helped and _endured_ my repetitive questions!

Next up: Now to find a good guide about unlocking to four cores and possibly try an overclock!









i can help with that if you want. pm me your email or if you have in instant messenger, i do better over that. if you have a stable power supply and just the stock... i can get you to 3.5 quad if yours unlocks. if you have an aftermarker... 3.6-4.0 is possible. although this is only cpu overclocking. i haven't messed around with nb overclock or ht because it never wants to be stable when oc'd (can anyone help? D


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
i can help with that if you want. pm me your email or if you have in instant messenger, i do better over that. if you have a stable power supply and just the stock... i can get you to 3.5 quad if yours unlocks. if you have an aftermarker... 3.6-4.0 is possible. although this is only cpu overclocking. i haven't messed around with nb overclock or ht because it never wants to be stable when oc'd (can anyone help? D









^^^^ that was suppose to be a frowny:


----------



## sandman64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


i can help with that if you want. pm me your email or if you have in instant messenger, i do better over that. if you have a stable power supply and just the stock... i can get you to 3.5 quad if yours unlocks. if you have an aftermarker... 3.6-4.0 is possible. although this is only cpu overclocking. i haven't messed around with nb overclock or ht because it never wants to be stable when oc'd (can anyone help? D










Thank you for your offer. I can't use messenger programs because of certain...restrictions so if you don't mind, you can send me instructions at smashmelee64 {at} yahoo dot com. I already am going through some video guides now, but if I run into any problems I will def come here/pm you all for some help.


----------



## [email protected]'D

well I emailed a company with 0 550BE's in stock asking when they would get them in stock again and they replied with there not getting anymore anytime soon. I no my mind wonders a bit but could this mean we might be seeing the 555BE soon


----------



## raisethe3

You're correct. They won't be putting the 550BE anymore. But Newegg *still has it*, and I assume they want to sell it all out before putting that 555BE if I am not mistaken.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
well I emailed a company with 0 550BE's in stock asking when they would get them in stock again and they replied with there not getting anymore anytime soon. I no my mind wonders a bit but could this mean we might be seeing the 555BE soon


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


You're correct. They won't be putting the 550BE anymore. But Newegg *still has it*, and I assume they want to sell it all out before putting that 555BE if I am not mistaken.


 i wonder how much unlock stability and overclockability it will hand us


----------



## raisethe3

Don't know, but it wouldn't hurt to ask them would it?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


i wonder how much unlock stability and overclockability it will hand us


----------



## crysisanity

Just an update, hit 4 Ghz today, after tearing apart my case and completely reorganizing the wiring. Doesn't look like the same case anymore









cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870788

I don't have screenshots on account of it's terribly unstable at that voltage, still unstable at 1.55, but temps only hit 42 before bsod during P95. Any advice on pushing the voltage up since my temps seem so amazing?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


i wonder how much unlock stability and overclockability it will hand us


As I stated in an earlier post cba to find it sources say "AMD" announced it will deffinatly unlock to a quad, with no instability etc. Soo I recon they are basically selling a locked C3 stepping 965BE as a duel core relabeled as a 555BE to replace the .. But we shall soon see


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


Haha count me in... 4.085Ghz so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589436
Clock speed - 4085Mhz
FSB x Multi - 215x19
Vcore - 1.504
RAM speed - 860Mhz (800Mhz Stock)
NB Speed - 1720Mhz
HT Link - 1290Mhz
Motherboard - Biostar TA790GX A2+ (Jan 09 BIOS)
Cooling method - Lapped Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 64

I have not tested stability on the above settings, although I have tested it 10hrs Orthos stable @ 4Ghz

Oh and its also quad core unlocked










I wonder how stable this clock is.. With a 215 internal clock


----------



## mumyoryu

Hi guys, pretty new to AMD here; just got my board today (thanks Bleached) and updated the BIOS to 1203, which I read implements unleashing mode. I tried to unlock my 550 but I keep getting an "Unleashing mode failed" error, even after pumping vcore to 1.45. Startup after turning on ACC+Unleashing is weird as well. It almost seems like it's stumbling and there's no power being delivered to the PCI-e slots







. Everything works fine at default settings, though.

Could it be the board's fault? Should I keep upping vcore or should I just call it a day accept that my 550's last two cores are bad?







Batch is 0924FPMW btw


----------



## [email protected]'D

1700Mhz NB are you sure on that one.


----------



## robbo2

Can you try 3 cores? Chances are you do have bad cores my 550 is the same


----------



## mumyoryu

Unleashing mode doesn't let me choose 3 cores when I enable it for some reason o_0. I'll give some of the newer BIOS a try


----------



## raisethe3

That's what I was thinking. The 555BE probably came from the 965BE. While the 550BE came from the 955BE. But can't really say it for sure since I don't know the process. So take it with a grain of salt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
As I stated in an earlier post cba to find it sources say "AMD" announced it will deffinatly unlock to a quad, with no instability etc. Soo I recon they are basically selling a locked C3 stepping 965BE as a duel core relabeled as a 555BE to replace the .. But we shall soon see


Have you try messing with the NB Volt? CPU NB Volt? Maybe think3r can help you out since he got more knowledge on this subject than I do.

*calls think3r...*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Just an update, hit 4 Ghz today, after tearing apart my case and completely reorganizing the wiring. Doesn't look like the same case anymore









cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870788

I don't have screenshots on account of it's terribly unstable at that voltage, still unstable at 1.55, but temps only hit 42 before bsod during P95. Any advice on pushing the voltage up since my temps seem so amazing?


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Have you try messing with the NB Volt? CPU NB Volt? Maybe think3r can help you out since he got more knowledge on this subject than I do.

*calls think3r...*


Haha NB is at 2400 with +.2 volts, haven't touched NB volts since every time I have it's failed to post, but for the most part I'm just curious if I can push the voltage a little higher if my temps are alright, I think I've read 1.55 is about the limit. I'm going to start messing with a lower multiplier and start increasing the FSB, I've gotten to 3.74 Ghz doing that in quad mode before a core 3 error in P95 (the bad core that I have since disabled).

Would leaving my multiplier at stock, increasing the fsb, and loading memtest 86 straight from there be a good way to find the limits of my ram?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandman64*


Thanks *A BUNCH*. I def have to see what I can do about the mosfet...I don't want it to stay at 79. I'll check the manual on page 21 right now to shed some light. You've been a great help










Sandman64, it's just a hunch. I'm not 100% sure that sensor belongs to the mosfet (VRM) but that type of temperature usually relates to that component. I honestly cannot imagine the North Bridge idling at 79C...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I no my mind wonders a bit but could this mean we might be seeing the 555BE soon


[email protected]'D, I surely hope so. If you see it on Newegg then please by all means include the link ASAP haha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*


Could it be the board's fault? Should I keep upping vcore or should I just call it a day accept that my 550's last two cores are bad?







Batch is 0924FPMW btw


Mumyoryu, have you tried unlocking each individual core with the "ACC" feature. Directions on how to do this can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html. As robbo2 mentioned you could have one core that is faulty. Are you running your memory at stock speeds? I've seen quite a few successful unlocks with the 0924FPMW stepping however nothing is ever guaranteed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Haha NB is at 2400 with +.2 volts, haven't touched NB volts since every time I have it's failed to post, but for the most part I'm just curious if I can push the voltage a little higher if my temps are alright, I think I've read 1.55 is about the limit. I'm going to start messing with a lower multiplier and start increasing the FSB, I've gotten to 3.74 Ghz doing that in quad mode before a core 3 error in P95 (the bad core that I have since disabled).


Crysisanity, 1.55 volts seems to be about the limit for an air-cooled setup. I really wouldn't go above 1.55 volts unless you're using some type of extreme cooling (ie. water, dice, ln2).

If you decide to overclock using only the HT Clock speed (NB) then don't forget you will also have to provide NB voltage (chipset).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Would leaving my multiplier at stock, increasing the fsb, and loading memtest 86 straight from there be a good way to find the limits of my ram?


Drop the cpu multiplier down a bit as well. That way when you increase the HT Clock speed you also won't be increasing the cpu clock speed. This will definitely increase the memory frequency though. This is a great way to test the limits of your memory.

Good luck


----------



## sandman64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870975



















*Success on unlocking of all four cores!*

Core temps seem to be at 33*C. Going to run Prime95, see how quadcore handles and then...*overclocking!*


----------



## blackbomb

Hi all i just unlocked my x2 550 .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870967

Nvm just seen that in everst it shows only on cpu but not the core.


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackbomb* 
Hi all i just unlocked my x2 550 .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870967

Nvm just seen that in everst it shows only on cpu but not the core.

No dude, you actually did unlock four cores! CPU-Z is all you need to confirm. Congrats!


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
If you decide to overclock using only the HT Clock speed (NB) then don't forget you will also have to provide NB voltage (chipset).

Good luck

That explains a lot







Are temps anything to worry about or will it just become unstable before it gets that hot?

Thank you once again think3r


----------



## mumyoryu

No luck unlocking here; I can boot just fine with ACC on (+2% all four cores) and with unleashing off, but I don't get 4 cores in CPUZ. As soon as I turn on unleashing the board doesn't want to boot at all. I tried 0, 1, 2 and 0, 1, 3, no dice. I even tried 2%/2%/0/0 with unleashing on and it still refused to post







.

Guess i'll just move on to OCing









Thanks for the help think3r, robbo


----------



## robbo2

Sorry to hear that mumyoryu, my chip is the same i can boot into windows with all 4 cores but as soon as i fire up prime BSOD no matter what cores i use.


----------



## AZander

My work in progress.

Asrock M3A785GMH
Phenom II X2 [email protected] X4 3.536 
208x17=3536 1.48v
HT:2080
NB:2080
Ati HD 4200 [email protected]; Sideport [email protected] (Hybrid CrossfireX) 
HIS Ati HD 4670 w/1gig gddr3 1700
2Gig Kingston Hyper-X 1600 @1664
Max Temp with Prime95 is 64c (stock fan for now)
Cool&Quiet Enabled idles in 830Mhz (23c)


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandman64*


Thanks *A BUNCH*. I def have to see what I can do about the mosfet...I don't want it to stay at 79. I'll check the manual on page 21 right now to shed some light. You've been a great help










I have the same model as yours, or so, and everybody who has the 770 has it.
The mosfets are always hot, and even if you add a heatsink on it, or a fan, it won't really change anything. Don't worry about it, and hide the temperature on SpeedFan lol.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
That explains a lot







Are temps anything to worry about or will it just become unstable before it gets that hot?

Crysisanity, I'd try and keep your chipset temperatures (NB) below 60C. If you have decent airflow inside your rig then it'll help keep them down. Increasing the frequency will increase the temperatures but increasing the chipset voltage will probably increase them even more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumyoryu* 
No luck unlocking here; I can boot just fine with ACC on (+2% all four cores) and with unleashing off, but I don't get 4 cores in CPUZ. As soon as I turn on unleashing the board doesn't want to boot at all. I tried 0, 1, 2 and 0, 1, 3, no dice. I even tried 2%/2%/0/0 with unleashing on and it still refused to post

Mumyoryu, arg that stinks. You may have an actual faulty quad-core then. Well hopefully you can get a nice overclock as a dual-core. Keep us updated and let us know if you need help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZander* 
My work in progress.

Asrock M3A785GMH
Phenom II X2 [email protected] X4 3.536
208x17=3536 1.48v
HT:2080
NB:2080
Ati HD 4200 [email protected]; Sideport [email protected] (Hybrid CrossfireX)
HIS Ati HD 4670 w/1gig gddr3 1700
2Gig Kingston Hyper-X 1600 @1664
Max Temp with Prime95 is 64c (stock fan for now)
Cool&Quiet Enabled idles in 830Mhz (23c)

AZander, welcome to Overclock.net

So far so good everything is looking great. What is the model number on your Kingston set? You can probably run the memory at the factory sub-timings if you wanted to. I'd advice lowering the memory divider a tad so that you're not overclocking the memory. This can sometimes cause instability and prohibit the cpu overclock.

Good luck


----------



## sandman64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


I have the same model as yours, or so, and everybody who has the 770 has it.
The mosfets are always hot, and even if you add a heatsink on it, or a fan, it won't really change anything. Don't worry about it, and hide the temperature on SpeedFan lol.


It's great to see a fellow owner with a same board, Axxess!









So that 79*C is confirmed the mosfet and not the north bridge? Also, 79*C really isn't a cause for concern in the future? Is that a normal temp for most boards?

Here are my results of 8 hours of large FFTs Prime95 with 4 cores:










Seems to be almost as warm as *strat79's* cores when he said his cores were getting about 64*C. My TEMPIN1 is always at least 8-10*C warmer than my core temps, so I subtracted by 8*C to give me a safe margin of error.

Although TEMPIN1 shows 70*C on the picture, it hovered from 69-71*C making the actual temps for the cores *61*C-63*C.*

Ok, so what does this mean, everyone? No overclocking headroom with the 61*C-63*C temps for the four cores? Reapply thermal paste? Wait until I can buy a better HSF than my stock? Strat79 said that 64*C for the cores was an uncomfortable number, so I think 61*C-63*C are also uncomfortable numbers.

*Axxess+*, I'm running a stock cooler with four cores unlocked. Do you have some data of what your core's temps were when you unlocked the four cores with a stock cooler and ran prime95? I'm interested in your numbers since we have the same board, but I also want to see everyone else's numbers in the same situation please if you all have them.

Right now, after 20 minutes of no Prime95 and pretty much idling, TEMPIN1 reports 42*C meaning the 4 cores are at 34*C right now. Wow, prime95 literally almost *DOUBLED* the temperatures of the cores on full load!







Still considering reapplying thermal paste on my square base after I read this article about this crazy guy that tried a ton of methods of applying thermal paste.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandman64*


So that 79*C is confirmed the mosfet and not the north bridge? Also, 79*C really isn't a cause for concern in the future? Is that a normal temp for most boards?


Sandman64, I have a strong feeling it is. I think if your chipset was idling at 79C you'd have numerous crashes/issues.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandman64*


Right now, after 20 minutes of no Prime95 and pretty much idling, TEMPIN1 reports 42*C meaning the 4 cores are at 34*C right now. Wow, prime95 literally almost *DOUBLED* the temperatures of the cores on full load!







Still considering reapplying thermal paste on my square base


Ouch those temperatures are pretty warm but remember you have the stock cooler. So far you're doing great! Have you tried overclocking on *stock *voltage yet? What application method did you use to apply your thermal compound? Perhaps it is time to start thinking about a new cooler









Good luck


----------



## Strat79

Sandman: Your temps do sound about right compared to mine(pretty high), and that is normal for the stock cooler apparently. Have to remember, the stock HS was made for a dual core. The 4 core version of our processor has a different stock HS. As far as OC'ing, you can probably go up to 3.3-3.4 without much if any difference in temps, as long as you can hit those speeds without changing the cpu vcore voltage. I can reach 3.5+ on stock voltage and temps only changed about 1-2c.

This is assuming it will be stable at a little higher OC at stock voltage, it may not. What I done was simply raise my multiplier by 0.5x at stock voltage and run prime for about 20 minutes just to see what temps hit and check basic stability. Then I raised it another 0.5x until it either became unstable and needed a voltage increase. I then backed it off by 0.5x and left it. Temps virtually unchanged from 3.1Ghz to 3.4Ghz as long as it was stock voltage. It's at 3.43 atm, I raised my FSB a little just to play around and get a little RAM OC as well. Just keep tight watch on temps man. Set it to shutdown at 72 or 75c in the BIOS if you don't feel safe as well.


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
So far you're doing great! Have you tried overclocking on *stock* voltage yet?

Not yet, but about to soon! I'm still reading up on how to overclock. Trying to understand the terminology, etc. Plus, if I overclock on stock voltage, what temperatures will I be expecting? Prime95 with 4 cores and full load reads 61*C-63*C on the 4 cores. I don't want it to hit 70*C, as I was told that's the danger level.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
What application method did you use to apply your thermal compound?

I used the arctic cooling website method. Rice-grain and a half drop of AS5 on the CPU square then applied pressure with HSF. I've tried the 200-hour heat/cold cycle curing of turning it on/off in a patterned way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Perhaps it is time to start thinking about a new cooler

Soon as I can afford it, the next addition to the computer will be a best-bang-for-buck HSF!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Not yet, but about to soon! I'm still reading up on how to overclock. Trying to understand the terminology, etc. Plus, if I overclock on stock voltage, what temperatures will I be expecting? Prime95 with 4 cores and full load reads 61*C-63*C on the 4 cores. I don't want it to hit 70*C, as I was told that's the danger level.

Sandman64, as _Strat79_ mentioned above I really don't think you'll see an increase in temperatures unless of course you change the Vcore


----------



## AZander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AZander, welcome to Overclock.net

So far so good everything is looking great. What is the model number on your Kingston set? You can probably run the memory at the factory sub-timings if you wanted to. I'd advice lowering the memory divider a tad so that you're not overclocking the memory. This can sometimes cause instability and prohibit the cpu overclock.

Good luck










Kingston model number is KHX1600C9D3/2G 
im running it at 1664 @ 1.77v Ive heard of them being clocked to 2000 @ 1.9v.
What would be better timing?(I haven't played with memory)
Also I tried to raise the NB multiplier to 11 giving it 2288 at current settings but it wasn't stable at 1.15v and don't know if i should go higher on voltage.
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks
(just changed the memory timing to 9-9-9-27)


----------



## AZander

I changed my NB to 2288 multiplier of 11 with 1.175v (seems stable and added higher benchmark scores)
Memory at 1664 1.77v timing at 9-9-9-27


----------



## sandman64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Sandman: Your temps do sound about right compared to mine(pretty high), and that is normal for the stock cooler apparently. Have to remember, the stock HS was made for a dual core. The 4 core version of our processor has a different stock HS. As far as OC'ing, you can probably go up to 3.3-3.4 without much if any difference in temps, as long as you can hit those speeds without changing the cpu vcore voltage. I can reach 3.5+ on stock voltage and temps only changed about 1-2c.

This is assuming it will be stable at a little higher OC at stock voltage, it may not. What I done was simply raise my multiplier by 0.5x at stock voltage and run prime for about 20 minutes just to see what temps hit and check basic stability. Then I raised it another 0.5x until it either became unstable and needed a voltage increase. I then backed it off by 0.5x and left it. Temps virtually unchanged from 3.1Ghz to 3.4Ghz as long as it was stock voltage. It's at 3.43 atm, I raised my FSB a little just to play around and get a little RAM OC as well. Just keep tight watch on temps man.


Great post! Really sorry, I don't know how I missed your post earlier! (I've skipped peoples posts two times already, twice to think3r...I think I get so hypped reading posts I always skip over a few







). This has great info on what I need to do to overclock with out changing volts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Set it to shutdown at 72 or 75c in the BIOS if you don't feel safe as well.


Just a question from this quote. I thought the core detection turned off when you turned it to a quadcore? Or do you mean CPU temps? Because my CPU temps hit 69-71*C on high fft in Prime95. Since the CPU temps are at least +8*C higher than the core temps, I'll probably have to set shutdown 78*C CPU temps since that equals 70*C core temps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZander* 
I changed my NB to 2288 multiplier of 11 with 1.175v (seems stable and added higher benchmark scores)
Memory at 1664 1.77v timing at 9-9-9-27

AZander, for now it might be wise to keep the memory at stock (800Mhz 9-9-9-27) until you've found a stable processor overclock. Same goes for the NB Frequency (stock is 2000Mhz). After you've found a nice stable processor OC then you can probably start playing with the NB Frequency and memory. Just a thought...

For a NB Frequency over 2400Mhz, try giving it a +.200 bump in voltage. Anything below that try +.100.

Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

It's an issue with our motherboard, sandman. 
Don't worry about it, it won't change a thing.
I did not unlock my CPU, as we do not have the same model of motherboard, but more like the same lineage, if you see what I mean.
The 770 series is known to be quite hot, but not to the point of problems. It's just normal.
I was idling at about 35C and loading at about 54C(Prime95 for an hour or so) with my stock cooler, and my temps went up by about 2 degrees each with my small overclock (3.5Ghz), but with my 9700, my idle is right about 21C and my load never gets morethan 32C.
It's an awesome cooler, and I'm sure it'll be great with your unlocked processor.


----------



## Ruckol1

Question for you guru's from my other thread:

Quote:



Okay, I have been able to unlock my 550 BE on my ASUS M4N78T Pro fairly easily. (Set NCC > Auto)

I am right now sitting with a [email protected] 3.4MHz on all cores, @ 1.4v With 2x1 GB of Corsair XMS2 @ 1066 (800MHz rated)

Now here's the tricky part. On the stock 2-core configuration, I can get up to about 3.7, no further, and all my Prime95 tests run smoothly. (Blend tests, everything tested.) With all cores I have had no problem with the 4 cores at 3.1, running small FFT's (More CPU-based I believe than ram). However when I go to run the Blend tests, (Everything), I freeze up right away. Yet despite all this I can run 3DMark06 continuously without hiccup.

So all in all I figured it could be my RAM, causing the Blend test freeze, but then I figured I would have problems running my games and 3DMark?

I r confused


----------



## sandman64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
It's an issue with our motherboard, sandman.
Don't worry about it, it won't change a thing.
I did not unlock my CPU, as we do not have the same model of motherboard, but more like the same lineage, if you see what I mean.
The 770 series is known to be quite hot, but not to the point of problems. It's just normal.
I was idling at about 35C and loading at about 54C(Prime95 for an hour or so) with my stock cooler, and my temps went up by about 2 degrees each with my small overclock (3.5Ghz), but with my 9700, my idle is right about 21C and my load never gets more than 32C.
It's an awesome cooler, and I'm sure it'll be great with your unlocked processor.

That's awesome, I'm glad I don't have to worry about that temperature because it's always been bugging me in HWmonitor!

Sidenote: Hey cool, you also have a cm690. I've gotta question about that. Did you ever find out how to make the Power LED work in the front of the case? I placed the 2 pin Power LED on a 3-pin spot on the motherboard. White wire on the far left pin and colored wire in the middle pin.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Okay, I have been able to unlock my 550 BE on my ASUS M4N78T Pro fairly easily. (Set NCC > Auto)

I am right now sitting with a [email protected] 3.4MHz on all cores, @ 1.4v With 2x1 GB of Corsair XMS2 @ 1066 (800MHz rated)

Now here's the tricky part. On the stock 2-core configuration, I can get up to about 3.7, no further, and all my Prime95 tests run smoothly. (Blend tests, everything tested.) With all cores I have had no problem with the 4 cores at 3.1, running small FFT's (More CPU-based I believe than ram). However when I go to run the Blend tests, (Everything), I freeze up right away. Yet despite all this I can run 3DMark06 continuously without hiccup.

So all in all I figured it could be my RAM, causing the Blend test freeze, but then I figured I would have problems running my games and 3DMark?


Ruckol1, after unlocking your 550BE did you apply more cpu voltage? Did you make sure your memory is running at it's stock values (sub-timings/voltage)? For testing purposes run a quick memtest86 diagnostic. Make sure you have all cores unlocked before running the diagnostic. You may have a faulty core and it just happens to show errors while it's being tested with your memory (ie. blend test). Have you tried running just three cores to see if that is stable? I'm not sure if NCC will allow this but it's worth looking into.

Good luck


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ruckol1, after unlocking your 550BE did you apply more cpu voltage? Did you make sure your memory is running at it's stock values (sub-timings/voltage)? For testing purposes run a quick memtest86 diagnostic. Make sure you have all cores unlocked before running the diagnostic. You may have a faulty core and it just happens to show errors while it's being tested with your memory (ie. blend test). Have you tried running just three cores to see if that is stable? I'm not sure if NCC will allow this but it's worth looking into.

Good luck










Yes, have tried voltages from stock all the way to 1.5, still no luck.

Memtest turned out OK, at 800MHz and 1066.

The errors still only appear when being tested in blend









NCC supposedly allow per-core unlocking, but I have googled my fair share and followed the directions (2% 2% 2%, 0%), and it still just unlocks all 4.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
NCC supposedly allow per-core unlocking, but I have googled my fair share and followed the directions (2% 2% 2%, 0%), and it still just unlocks all 4.

Ruckol1, for boards that have the "ACC" feature I believe you need to clear the cmos each time you make changes to each core (ie. 2% 2% 0% ect). I'm referencing off of this post here. Not sure if you have tried clearing the cmos or not but you may want to give it a shot.

Good luck


----------



## AZander

Right now at X4 208x17 3.536 w/1.48v it will run for two hours with prime95 x64, I turned it off because I didn't like running at 64-66c any longer (I use speed fan,hardware monitor and everest for temps). Had it stable at 3.7 X4 but was too hot for the stock cooler. I read something from amd on overclocking am3 BE's and it said that the NB works best at 3 times memory frequency. For me that's 832x3=2496. what voltage would that require? I have it at 2288 with 1.185v and it's running fine but I haven't tested for long periods of time. Also my HT doesn't change when I change it in the bios but it sounds like raising HT doesn't do that much and could make it unstable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZander* 
For me that's 832x3=2496. what voltage would that require? I have it at 2288 with 1.185v and it's running fine but I haven't tested for long periods of time. Also my HT doesn't change when I change it in the bios but it sounds like raising HT doesn't do that much and could make it unstable.

AZander, anything over 2400Mhz and I would recommend a +.200 increase in cpu-nb voltage. This is also assuming you have at least a 3.5 - 3.6Ghz overclock. Try with what you have now to see if it's stable. I believe the "max" is somewhere around 1.35 - 1.4 volts.

In regards to your HT Link speed question...that is correct. Changing it really doesn't provide any benefits. If anything it'll cause more harm than good.

Good luck


----------



## Ruckol1

I tried what you posted thinker, still no luck.

I'm stumped. All small FFT tests pass perfectly fine. I'm seeing all cores being used @ 100%, no issue.

Now, as soon as I run blend, or the other test I freeze up. No BSOD, just freeze up

edit: runs cod perfectly fine too, all this at 1.4v


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
I tried what you posted thinker, still no luck.

I'm stumped. All small FFT tests pass perfectly fine. I'm seeing all cores being used @ 100%, no issue.

Now, as soon as I run blend, or the other test I freeze up. No BSOD, just freeze up

edit: runs cod perfectly fine too, all this at 1.4v

It mayb be a long shot, but try running furmark, getting a general average fps, and then run prime with small FFT's. My proc was occasionally more unstable with blend than FFT's and it dramatically reduced my FPS in furmark when I ran Prime. If that happens to you it may very well just be a bad core, possibly having a problem communicating with the ram...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


I tried what you posted thinker, still no luck.

I'm stumped. All small FFT tests pass perfectly fine. I'm seeing all cores being used @ 100%, no issue.

Now, as soon as I run blend, or the other test I freeze up. No BSOD, just freeze up

edit: runs cod perfectly fine too, all this at 1.4v


Ruckol1, just to clarify did the memtest86 diagnostic pass with all cores unlocked or was it just ran with only two cores?

It really sounds like those other cores are faulty or at least one of them is. The locked cores could be sending bad signals through the cache to the ram/imc which might be the result of the issues.

Good luck


----------



## AZander

I have NB running at 2496 with 1.225v. Cpu is at X4 208x17=3.536 with 1.480v. Ram at 1664 with 1.77v and HT at 2080. I ran Everest stability test while i was sleeping and it was still running 7 hours latter, temp was 60c. I used Everest because it doesn't seem to generate as much heat as Prime96 x64. Passmark's Performance test gives me a score of 1170 +/-4 with only the Ati 4200 (4670 is going to hopefully be here tomorrow). I tried turning down the cpu frequency and every number from 200 to 207 was unstable, it seems to like the 208. At 200 the two cores that came locked would fail using prime95 but at 208 Im having no problems. In bios my cores are all at -2 in ACC. I tried +2 but didn't improve any scores and I don' know what those settings do so i put them back to -2.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ruckol1, just to clarify did the memtest86 diagnostic pass with all cores unlocked or was it just ran with only two cores?

It really sounds like those other cores are faulty or at least one of them is. The locked cores could be sending bad signals through the cache to the ram/imc which might be the result of the issues.

Good luck


The meme test passed, 100% with all four cores running at stock speeds.

This couldn't be a ram voltage/nb voltage/ nb-cpu voltage issue? all i can think of. I would really like to try my chip on a ACC board instead of this NCC crap to see if that was it.

maybe my psu is not handling the four cores + 9800gtx+ + 4 fans + 2 harddrives?


----------



## Ruckol1

After a few more hours fiddling I managed to get a stable extra core.

Here is the information of all my hours of hard work for those googler-s out there in the internet world. (You helped me RussC of extreme systems. P.s. I nearly had a heart attack when I saw your name, and setup. We both had the same CPU, and motherboard [I have not seen many people at all with the M4N78 Pro for some reason) AND you have the exact same first and last name as me. )

These are TRI Core instructions - _I have searched for hours upon hours across the net and have yet to find anybody with a stable unlocked QUAD on the 720a chipset that uses NCC rather than ACC._ 
Anyways, here's what I had to do. 2 people have confirmed as having this same issue with this mobo + cpu combination.

In BIOS 1004 set NCC to PER CORE, and set the last core (Should be#3) to 0%, with all the other cores at 2%. Save and exit.

In windows, click start, type RUN, then MSCONFIG. In msconfig go to advance tab > processors and set to *3*. Apply and restart.

Note: Every chip is different, you will likely have to up your voltage. I am at 1.4v currently, lower MAY work although I have no tried it yet.

You should boot into windows fine, I have been running Prime95 blend tests with no errors for awhile now @ stock speeds and 1.4v.

Thanks to thlnk3r @ Overclock.net and RussC @ xtreme forums for their help.


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


After a few more hours fiddling I managed to get a stable extra core.

Here is the information of all my hours of hard work for those googler-s out there in the internet world. (You helped me RussC of extreme systems. P.s. I nearly had a heart attack when I saw your name, and setup. We both had the same CPU, and motherboard [I have not seen many people at all with the M4N78 Pro for some reason) AND you have the exact same first and last name as me. )

These are TRI Core instructions - _I have searched for hours upon hours across the net and have yet to find anybody with a stable unlocked QUAD on the 720a chipset that uses NCC rather than ACC._ 
Anyways, here's what I had to do. 2 people have confirmed as having this same issue with this mobo + cpu combination.

In BIOS 1004 set NCC to PER CORE, and set the last core (Should be#3) to 0%, with all the other cores at 2%. Save and exit.

In windows, click start, type RUN, then MSCONFIG. In msconfig go to advance tab > processors and set to *3*. Apply and restart.

Note: Every chip is different, you will likely have to up your voltage. I am at 1.4v currently, lower MAY work although I have no tried it yet.

You should boot into windows fine, I have been running Prime95 blend tests with no errors for awhile now @ stock speeds and 1.4v.

Thanks to thlnk3r @ Overclock.net and RussC @ xtreme forums for their help.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that method just mean that windows doesn't utilize the last core but it's still receiving power?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that method just mean that windows doesn't utilize the last core but it's still receiving power?


im not familiar with how acc works. i only know how to unlock my cpu with it. is there a possible way to get performance gains from changing it from auto?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that method just mean that windows doesn't utilize the last core but it's still receiving power?

To be honest I am not sure, but when I tried the way I saw directed, (setting all cores to 2% and last core to 0), it was still coming up.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
To be honest I am not sure, but when I tried the way I saw directed, (setting all cores to 2% and last core to 0), it was still coming up.

pull up task manager and look at the graph of the cores. stress the cpu and see if that extra core's line goes up. if it does, it is utilized


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
pull up task manager and look at the graph of the cores. stress the cpu and see if that extra core's line goes up. if it does, it is utilized









I think that's different. If they CPU is off in Windows, doesn't necessarily mean it isn't getting any power from the mobo.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
I think that's different. If they CPU is off in Windows, doesn't necessarily mean it isn't getting any power from the mobo.

well i was saying that if task manager shows the core... and you can stress it, making the line on the graph from the percentage of usage for the core go up, its working. (im assuming that windows recognizes the core already because i think that maybe if it is on, it may be recognized in windows also, but you may not be able to utilize it)


----------



## Ruckol1

Naw I just tried. The chart only shows three cores, the fourth just isn't there.


----------



## crysisanity

Well all I'm saying is that same menu allows you to reduce your ram by almost any amount, that would mean all the ram is powered (say for one stick) but windows is basically ignoring that section of ram. I really don't know the specifics but if it does that with the processor then you're still powering all four cores, you're just telling windows to ignore one


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZander* 
I tried turning down the cpu frequency and every number from 200 to 207 was unstable, it seems to like the 208. At 200 the two cores that came locked would fail using prime95 but at 208 Im having no problems.

AZander, that is interesting. It almost sounds like you have a "FSB hole" at those speeds (200 - 207Mhz). Usually though a fsb hole is not apparent until you reach higher speeds so I am a bit baffled by this one









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
maybe my psu is not handling the four cores + 9800gtx+ + 4 fans + 2 harddrives?

Ruckol1, I highly doubt that. Your OCZ unit is more than capable of running your rig. Just to give you an idea, the 12volt amperage on that particular power supply is almost 50 amps









Good to hear you figured out on how to run it as a tri-core using NCC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that method just mean that windows doesn't utilize the last core but it's still receiving power?

Crysisanity, when setting the extra core to 0% I think that actually disables it at the hardware level







The boot.ini adjustment allows the OS to see more than just two cores at startup (startup meaning after POST ect).

Good luck


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Crysisanity, when setting the extra core to 0% I think that actually disables it at the hardware level







The boot.ini adjustment allows the OS to see more than just two cores at startup (startup meaning after POST ect).

Good luck

That would explain alot, but it still seems weird to me. Then again this is windows, alot of what microsoft does seems weird


----------



## terence52

i finally ddr3ed my rig!!





























pic for mobo just in case no one believe the looks lol.


----------



## Asustweaker

so i've been reading about the 550 unlocking to 3 or 4 cores. my question is what hardware is required to do this?? will i benefit from the extra cores more than my high clock speed? I'm assuming that the extra cores being operational must cause unstable conditions. any suggestions??


----------



## H-man

Can anyone help me, even at 1.4 vcore I cannot boot into windows (IT BSODs in safe mode) if unlock the 4th core and down clock to 800 mhz...
Is it time to over volt the CPU NB?


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


Can anyone help me, even at 1.4 vcore I cannot boot into windows (IT BSODs in safe mode) if unlock the 4th core and down clock to 800 mhz...
Is it time to over volt the CPU NB?


I suggest testing with acc at per core with the fourth core at +2, leaving everything completely stock, disabling coolnquiet, and then booting into safemode. After that just push the vcore up to max 1.45 in steps, and see if that helps. It sounds like a faulty core though


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


so i've been reading about the 550 unlocking to 3 or 4 cores. my question is what hardware is required to do this?? will i benefit from the extra cores more than my high clock speed? I'm assuming that the extra cores being operational must cause unstable conditions. any suggestions??


Asustweaker, in order to unlock the disabled cores you need a motherboard running the SB710 or SB750 chipset. The feature used is callled "ACC" (Advanced Clock Calibration). There are some Nvidia boards with a similar bios option called "NCC" but I believe the only Nvidia chipset capable of this is the 980a.

The application/game you run probably depends on whether or not it'll take advantage of the additional cores. In most cases more cores allows for more "multi-tasking".

It's a hit and miss with unlocking. The disabled cores could be completely fine or they could both be faulty. If only one core is bad then you do have the opportunity to run the processor as a tri-core.

Hope that helps


----------



## Asustweaker

wel i guess i'm out of luck for now. but i believe I would benefit more from the dual core at higher speeds if extra cores are better for multi tasking. thanx for the insight.

I was also wondering what the functions of, drive strength and delay settings (75ns-195ns) in the memory tweaking fields in my bios are? they are new to me. i just recently was able to brake 4.2 with this new chip, and motherboard, but feel that maybe some fine tuning and i could go for 4.5!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


I was also wondering what the functions of, drive strength and delay settings (75ns-195ns) in the memory tweaking fields in my bios are? they are new to me. i just recently was able to brake 4.2 with this new chip, and motherboard, but feel that maybe some fine tuning and i could go for 4.5!!


Asustweaker, great job on the 4.2Ghz OC. Has stability testing at the clock speed proven to be good?

Check out this forum post about _Drive Strength_: http://forums.hardwarelogic.com/f12/...ength-397.html. The #2 post explains a little bit about it. In regards to _delay settings_, I couldn't really find any promising info on that setting. Perhaps someone else here might be able to elaborate.

Good luck


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asustweaker* 
wel i guess i'm out of luck for now. but i believe I would benefit more from the dual core at higher speeds if extra cores are better for multi tasking. thanx for the insight.

I was also wondering what the functions of, drive strength and delay settings (75ns-195ns) in the memory tweaking fields in my bios are? they are new to me. i just recently was able to brake 4.2 with this new chip, and motherboard, but feel that maybe some fine tuning and i could go for 4.5!!

Congrats! Would you be alright letting me know you voltages? Particularly the northbridge clock, NB voltage, and NB-Vid voltage? I'd really appreciate a good guideline


----------



## senior03

Im back with a new cooler and i need some help with overclocking.

Got mugen 2 cooler on now and its idling at 23 Celsius. I got it to 4ghz but it wasnt at full load, the weird thing is that it wouldnt get above 55 Celsius on full load, so i was hoping that some of you guys might be able to help me out changing all the settings, rather than just multiplier and vcore.

The cooler is a mugen 2 btw.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that i also got windows 7 now, dont know if that matters.


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, 4ghz with 55 celsius on full load is very good! I wouldn't bother tweaking anything else. Have you test for stability yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Im back with a new cooler and i need some help with overclocking.

Got mugen 2 cooler on now and its idling at 23 Celsius. I got it to 4ghz but it wasnt at full load, the weird thing is that it wouldnt get above 55 Celsius on full load, so i was hoping that some of you guys might be able to help me out changing all the settings, rather than just multiplier and vcore.

The cooler is a mugen 2 btw.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that i also got windows 7 now, dont know if that matters.


----------



## senior03

Hah it seems that i made a mistake.

I forgot to add "stable", here it is again:

"Got mugen 2 cooler on now and its idling at 23 Celsius. I got it to 4ghz but it wasnt *stable* at full load, the weird thing is that it wouldnt get above 55 Celsius on full load"

Woopsy









Settings are back to default now.


----------



## Tig.

*Clock speed- 3724Mhz
FSB x Multi- 201.34 x 18.5
Vcore- 1.456V
RAM speed- 1333Mhz
NB speed- 2416.2
HT Link- 2013Mhz
Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method- Air- Mugen 2
*

First build ever, and I think it went pretty well. I saved like $50 just by unlocking it.. Great bang for buck.


----------



## raisethe3

I think you can push it a little more. But good overclock so far.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tig.*


*Clock speed- 3724Mhz
FSB x Multi- 201.34 x 18.5
Vcore- 1.456V
RAM speed- 1333Mhz
NB speed- 2416.2
HT Link- 2013Mhz
Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method- Air- Mugen 2
*

First build ever, and I think it went pretty well. I saved like $50 just by unlocking it.. Great bang for buck.


----------



## Tig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I think you can push it a little more. But good overclock so far.










Thanks but I think that is the max for unlocked. I think I've tried everything I know to do.(Up voltages and change NB and change NB voltage.)

I think I can get more out of it wait I lock the 2 cores, but I don't think it'll be worth it.


----------



## H-man

Use more FSB, the K10.5s are able to go higher with a FSB OC and a Multi OC. (And look at mine, IT is all FSB OC, and OCed by 900 Mhz.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Hah it seems that i made a mistake.

I forgot to add "stable", here it is again:

"Got mugen 2 cooler on now and its idling at 23 Celsius. I got it to 4ghz but it wasnt *stable* at full load, the weird thing is that it wouldnt get above 55 Celsius on full load"

Woopsy









Settings are back to default now.

Senior03, what overclock were you able to achieve that passed stability testing? Perhaps if you can provide data on that then that can give you a nice baseline









Let us know

Good luck


----------



## terence52

finally decided to just run at 3.8ghz finally 
only now my northbridge speed is at 2.7ghz


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, what overclock were you able to achieve that passed stability testing? Perhaps if you can provide data on that then that can give you a nice baseline









Let us know

Good luck


Well i have been running default settings ever since i installed windows 7/ my new cooler, i only tried to get it up to 4ghz via changing the vcore and multiplier.

When i was on stock i was able to run 3.7ghz stable.

Ive got a question.

When i check my core temp in speedfan it shows that its idling from 18-24 but when i check in my bios i see that the cpu temp is at 30-35 O_O? that was my idling temp before i got my cooler 







So yeah, my question is, which one should i trust







?

I was hoping that i could start from scratch.


----------



## terence52

did u try hwmonitor?
wats your ambient temps on your side?


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
did u try hwmonitor?
wats your ambient temps on your side?

hwmonitor shows 18-24 as well, and how do i go on about measuring my ambient temperatures?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
hwmonitor shows 18-24 as well, and how do i go on about measuring my ambient temperatures?

google the temps in your area?
if your ambient temp are in the high 20-30s mean your sensor probably is spoil.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


google the temps in your area?
if your ambient temp are in the high 20-30s mean your sensor probably is spoil.


Well im freezing my butt off so i doubt that my amb. temps are that high.

I tried to google but it was no good.


----------



## terence52

i think lets try one last way.
prime it and see how hot it gets 
if u dont oc it should be in the 30Cs since your butt is freezing
i think either your bios is inaccurate or u are looking at another temp sensor


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i think lets try one last way.
prime it and see how hot it gets 
if u dont oc it should be in the 30Cs since your ass is freezing
i think either your bios is inaccurate or u are looking at another temp sensor


Im pretty confident that im looking at the right temperature, but you can have a look yourself


















So i guess we can conclude that there is something wrong with my bios?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Im pretty confident that im looking at the right temperature, but you can have a look yourself


















So i guess we can conclude that there is something wrong with my bios?


possible .
temp 1 should be your ihs temp.
temp 2 if i am rite is your northbridge 
temp 3 not sure lol.


----------



## crysisanity

senior03, motherboard cpu temp sensors for this chip are typically anywhere from 5-10 degrees higher than the core temps, If you put speedfan in graph mode and watch the three temp * sensors, if one follows your core temp on the exact same or very close to the same graph, it's likely the motherboard cpu sensor. Note this because it's a fantastic way to judge temps after unlocking and could explain the ten degrees increase.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Congrats! Would you be alright letting me know you voltages? Particularly the northbridge clock, NB voltage, and NB-Vid voltage? I'd really appreciate a good guideline


well i had the processor voltage at 1.525, and the n/b at 1.475. not sure if my logic is correct, but, i try to put the N/B volts at 10% less than processor. i believe the VID was set to 2.7. please keep in mind that i'm running water and had an air duct feeding below zero air from the outside to the radiator. i wouldn't recommend going over 1.475 with out some serious cooling.
good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Im pretty confident that im looking at the right temperature, but you can have a look yourself









So i guess we can conclude that there is something wrong with my bios?


Senior03, from what I understand "CPU Temp" is at the IHS level. This temperature can be anywhere from 5-10C higher (as crysisanity mentioned) vs core temperatures. Your core temperatures are what you want to concentrate more on. The above hwmonitor screen shot is showing your core idle temps. Seeming you have a pretty cool room ambient the 27C core idle temperature is more than likely accurate. The sensor that is displaying 79C may be the mosfets (VRM) that are near the socket. Those do get pretty warm especially if they are not passively cooled.

Hope that helps


----------



## terence52

now i am thinking of upgrading my proc
which is better?
a 720 or a 550be x4?


----------



## robbo2

A 550x4 of course. 720 is only 3 cores unless of course it also unlocks.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


A 550x4 of course. 720 is only 3 cores unless of course it also unlocks.


maybe i maybe have 4got to add something acutally
just gaming only.
+ i do have to top up $50sgd for the x4 550be
vs $30sgd for the 720be


----------



## H-man

Well if the CPU Doesn't unlock you have 3 cores to work with instead of 2.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


Well if the CPU Doesn't unlock you have 3 cores to work with instead of 2.


i know acutally
the other 550be i am trading is already confirmed to be unlocked and running with no issue.
just nvr oced.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thread now under Tator Tots management.


----------



## senior03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Senior03, from what I understand "CPU Temp" is at the IHS level. This temperature can be anywhere from 5-10C higher (as crysisanity mentioned) vs core temperatures. Your core temperatures are what you want to concentrate more on. The above hwmonitor screen shot is showing your core idle temps. Seeming you have a pretty cool room ambient the 27C core idle temperature is more than likely accurate. The sensor that is displaying 79C may be the mosfets (VRM) that are near the socket. Those do get pretty warm especially if they are not passively cooled.

Hope that helps









Thanks for clearing that up, one little question, what does ihs mean?

And is there someone who can guide me a little on the settings







?


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


maybe i maybe have 4got to add something acutally
just gaming only.
+ i do have to top up $50sgd for the x4 550be
vs $30sgd for the 720be


For gaming currently, 3 cores will be enough for the vast majority of games (excluding horribly unoptimized garbage), even GTA IV, but keep in mind that since the cores are clocked lower than most other chips in the family, overclocking headroom might not be as good. But even without an OC, the 720 will max most games.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


well i had the processor voltage at 1.525, and the n/b at 1.475. not sure if my logic is correct, but, i try to put the N/B volts at 10% less than processor. i believe the VID was set to 2.7. please keep in mind that i'm running water and had an air duct feeding below zero air from the outside to the radiator. i wouldn't recommend going over 1.475 with out some serious cooling.
good luck










Thank you, despite the voltages be way higher than I can hit, that was exactly what I was looking for! And very nice setup by the way, I'm hoping to get a new case, get watercooling, then upgrade to one of the higher end quadcores + ddr3, so I'm jealous


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Thanks for clearing that up, one little question, what does ihs mean?

And is there someone who can guide me a little on the settings







?

Senior03, I apologize I should of defined that for you. IHS stands for "Integrated Heat Spreader". Which settings are you referring to that you need assistance with? Overclocking settings can range and can differ with each processor/motherboard. Start with the basics (ie. increasing the cpu multiplier and cpu voltage). It's also helpful if you can find out the limits of each component. That process will give you a nice baseline to work with.

If you have more questions don't hesitate to ask









Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

bit of a shame this is the "500" and not 550BE club anymore. Bit of a fail IMO


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
bit of a shame this is the "500" and not 550BE club anymore.

I'm changing a few things around to be more accessible to more users.

It's still the same club for the most part, but the 700 Series has a club, and so does the 900 Series, this way if anyone picked up or got a 535 or 545 Calisto they have a place for help, and do not have to feel restricted by it only being 550BE chips.


----------



## [email protected]'D

but this club's sole purpose was the 550BE and was that right from the start. no offence but If you wanted to make a 500 series club why didnt you instead of chaning this well estblished one


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Alright, so I know this isn't too relevant to the club (even though I am still a part of it),

but I am going to buy a second 4890 for a crossfire setup and I would like one that can be at the highest clock possible. (around or above 1ghz core, mem can be anywhere above 1000mhz as well).

The only ones I see that may be able to overclock to that much that are sold right now are the vapor-x one which is 870 on the core (newegg) and the visiontek one which is already 950mhz on the core(tigerdirect).

Any suggestions? my vapor-x 4890 that stocks at standard 850 only overclocked to 920 core and 1125 mem and i heard that the 870 core one is way better so i have no idea what to do.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Alright, so I know this isn't too relevant to the club (even though I am still a part of it),

but I am going to buy a second 4890 for a crossfire setup and I would like one that can be at the highest clock possible. (around or above 1ghz core, mem can be anywhere above 1000mhz as well).

The only ones I see that may be able to overclock to that much that are sold right now are the vapor-x one which is 870 on the core (newegg) and the visiontek one which is already 950mhz on the core(tigerdirect).

Any suggestions? my vapor-x 4890 that stocks at standard 850 only overclocked to 920 core and 1125 mem and i heard that the 870 core one is way better so i have no idea what to do.

Btw I will give you all screenies and so on if you want afterward along with the benchmarks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
but this club's sole purpose was the 550BE and was that right from the start. no offence but If you wanted to make a 500 series club why didnt you instead of chaning this well estblished one

Because a thread with a collective of knowledge already existed and the difference between any of this chips is nill.

Also, the updated 555BE is coming out soon, which will be a C3 revision, and offer better overclocking potential.

There would be no point in having 3 thread/clubs for what is essentially the same chip.

I already discussed this with the original OP after he offered me the chance to take over the thread, update the information, and keep things flowing.

If you would like to complain more, please do it via PM.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Because a thread with a collective of knowledge already existed and the difference between any of this chips is nill.

Also, the updated 555BE is coming out soon, which will be a C3 revision, and offer better overclocking potential.

There would be no point in having 3 thread/clubs for what is essentially the same chip.

I already discussed this with the original OP after he offered me the chance to take over the thread, update the information, and keep things flowing.

If you would like to complain more, please do it via PM.

yeah ok, and w.e


----------



## terence52

its not tat bad i guess.
they are basically the same anyway.
unlocked,not unlocked,multiplier unlocked,multiplier locked.
let welcome them anyway


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Alright, so I know this isn't too relevant to the club (even though I am still a part of it),

but I am going to buy a second 4890 for a crossfire setup and I would like one that can be at the highest clock possible. (around or above 1ghz core, mem can be anywhere above 1000mhz as well).

The only ones I see that may be able to overclock to that much that are sold right now are the vapor-x one which is 870 on the core (newegg) and the visiontek one which is already 950mhz on the core(tigerdirect).

Any suggestions? my vapor-x 4890 that stocks at standard 850 only overclocked to 920 core and 1125 mem and i heard that the 870 core one is way better so i have no idea what to do.


Unfortunately from what I've read you picked a bad time to get a 4890, it looks like they're going out of production in order to make way for the 500 series =/

A quick look though gives me this if you want a fullbody heatsink, or this because I've heard the vapor series has great cooling and it's stock clock is higher, which usually yields higher overclocks .

Also I'd love some vantage benchmarks with all default settings to see how my OC on my 275 holds up









Edit: I guess I missed that you had the lower clocked vapor-x one, but that higher clocked one is my bet on newegg atleast. I'm not a big fan of tigerdirect, for no particular reason.


----------



## judgementofgod

550BE unlocked x4

4100 MHz
200x20.5
1.568v
1066
2800
1600
Biostar TA798GX 128m
H2O

][/URL]


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Unfortunately from what I've read you picked a bad time to get a 4890, it looks like they're going out of production in order to make way for the 500 series =/

A quick look though gives me this if you want a fullbody heatsink, or this because I've heard the vapor series has great cooling and it's stock clock is higher, which usually yields higher overclocks .

Also I'd love some vantage benchmarks with all default settings to see how my OC on my 275 holds up









Edit: I guess I missed that you had the lower clocked vapor-x one, but that higher clocked one is my bet on newegg atleast. I'm not a big fan of tigerdirect, for no particular reason.


On Ewiz.com there is a Powercolor that has that nice Zerotherm heatsink that the Visiontek one i saw on Tigerdirect. The only difference between the Visiontek and the Powercolor one is 50 mhz on mem less on the latter. Any thoughts?

Btw, I do like Newegg better but I don't have any problems with Tigerdirect. After all, I did get my power supply from there for a low price.

Also, the Vapor-X with 870 is nice and all, but I want the maximum clock you know. My current Vapor-X didn't overclock very nicely (920, 1125) and is double the temperatures of my 4870 in every way.







Also, sometimes it has green dots that I can't get rid of (I don't think it's artifacts though because it is only with certain images and on webpages, it scrolls with the webpage! o.o)

But, the 870 core Vapor-X (100269VXL) seems to have way higher overclocks than my crappy 850 (100269VXLE)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judgementofgod*


550BE unlocked x4

4100 MHz
200x20.5
1.568v
1066
2800
1600
Biostar TA798GX 128m
H2O

][/URL]


What kind of temps you got?


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
On Ewiz.com there is a Powercolor that has that nice Zerotherm heatsink that the Visiontek one i saw on Tigerdirect. The only difference between the Visiontek and the Powercolor one is 50 mhz on mem less on the latter. Any thoughts?

Btw, I do like Newegg better but I don't have any problems with Tigerdirect. After all, I did get my power supply from there for a low price.

Also, the Vapor-X with 870 is nice and all, but I want the maximum clock you know. My current Vapor-X didn't overclock very nicely (920, 1125) and is double the temperatures of my 4870 in every way.







Also, sometimes it has green dots that I can't get rid of (I don't think it's artifacts though because it is only with certain images and on webpages, it scrolls with the webpage! o.o)

But, the 870 core Vapor-X (100269VXL) seems to have way higher overclocks than my crappy 850 (100269VXLE)

Well if you're going to crossfire honestly you don't need the higher clocks, you'll be limited by lower clocks of your other 4890. then again I'm assuming crossfire is the same as sli in that respect, I've never had an ati card in anything but a crappy old tablet pc. But if that's the case, I'd really just recommend a 5770, about the same performance as a 4890 and dx11, and they're cheaper to boot.

Overall though my current advice to anyone in the gpu market is to just wait for nvidia's 300 series, for the price war. Ati should actually be producing enough 5870's by then lowering the current prices regardless.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Well if you're going to crossfire honestly you don't need the higher clocks, you'll be limited by lower clocks of your other 4890. then again I'm assuming crossfire is the same as sli in that respect, I've never had an ati card in anything but a crappy old tablet pc. But if that's the case, I'd really just recommend a 5770, about the same performance as a 4890 and dx11, and they're cheaper to boot.

Overall though my current advice to anyone in the gpu market is to just wait for nvidia's 300 series, for the price war. Ati should actually be producing enough 5870's by then lowering the current prices regardless.

Well this is kind of a Christmas thing. And the 5770 is more along the lines of a 4870 with dx11 and eyefinity.

Sometimes I'll crossfire and sometimes I won't. I am an overclocker so I will want to try to get some high clocks for a single card setup as well, you know?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Well this is kind of a Christmas thing. And the 5770 is more along the lines of a 4870 with dx11 and eyefinity.

Sometimes I'll crossfire and sometimes I won't. I am an overclocker so I will want to try to get some high clocks for a single card setup as well, you know?

iGuitarGuy, my suggestion is completely ridiculous but you could sell both cards and pick up a 5850 and be done with it


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, my suggestion is completely ridiculous but you could sell both cards and pick up a 5850 and be done with it









That is a good point and I have though about it, but I don't know who I could sell them to for the price of a 5850. I'm not big on shippping things to people @[email protected]


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
That is a good point and I have though about it, but I don't know who I could sell them to for the price of a 5850. I'm not big on shippping things to people @[email protected]

iGuitarGuy, well there is always a first time for everything. Packaging/Shipping is not as bad as it sounds. Personally I enjoy it


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, well there is always a first time for everything. Packaging/Shipping is not as bad as it sounds. Personally I enjoy it









Maybe so -shrug-. Now... who would buy a visiontek 4870 with a nice asus bios allowing it to be overclocked to 837 1056 and a sapphire vapor-x 4890 that overclocks to 920 and 1125...


----------



## terence52

good news guys! my new 550be quad that i traded unlocks.
bad news is...my bios is a big fail as i cannot enable raid+ acc together
bios refuse to post and i can only unlock with the beta bios


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


bad news is...my bios is a big fail as i cannot enable raid+ acc together
bios refuse to post and i can only unlock with the beta bios


Terence52, with the cpu being unlocked does increasing the voltage help? I think I remember another user in this club having the same issues with raid and acc put together









Hopefully someone else here has some suggestions

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
good news guys! my new 550be quad that i traded unlocks.
bad news is...my bios is a big fail as i cannot enable raid+ acc together
bios refuse to post and i can only unlock with the beta bios

Have you checked for a BIOS update?

I have found the Colorful Website but I cannot seem to locate or identify your motherboard.
Are you sure your sig-rig's specs are right? And you have the model number down correctly?
Or did you get that board from outside of the US?

The biggest thing an error like this would point to is a BIOS conflict.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Have you checked for a BIOS update?

I have found the Colorful Website but I cannot seem to locate or identify your motherboard. 
Are you sure your sig-rig's specs are right? And you have the model number down correctly? 
Or did you get that board from outside of the US?

The biggest thing an error like this would point to is a BIOS conflict.


i got it in china and no. i do not live in the us
the issue with the colorful website is they dont update it 
i am forced to go to thier chinese website ..
i did flash the bios about 3-4times 
the link of my mobo
http://tec.colorful.cn/Product/Speci...a-31b25aee21fd
the bios
http://tec.colorful.cn/Product/Downl...21fd#tabs-bios
best to get google translate ready fellas!


----------



## Tator Tot

What BIOS are you running right now?

Have you tried (what looks to be the latest) 1004P BIOS?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
What BIOS are you running right now?

Have you tried (what looks to be the latest) 1004P BIOS?

i am using the lastest
however it only appears the beta bios will unlock.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
i am using the lastest
however it only appears the beta bios will unlock.

It could be a bug in the Beta BIOS then.

Random occurrences like that are often common. You might want to email Colorful and let them know then.

I've had similar problems relating to different CPU features being enabled and RAID before on Intel boards. This is the reason why those BIOS are Beta's.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Congrats! Would you be alright letting me know you voltages? Particularly the northbridge clock, NB voltage, and NB-Vid voltage? I'd really appreciate a good guideline

I had the v-core at 1.525 and n-b at 1.475. i usually will stay about 10% or so lower than the v-core, if i decide to play on mem. speed i would up it. I.E. sometimes i like to run tight timings and high mutli, go up about .75 lower. if you run looser timings because you like higher speeds for you your memory, go about .5 lower or even if your pushing the mem. speed.

as for the NB-vid, i believe i was at 2.7. I would actually appreciate some help on that myself. I just always add voltage with almost any increase. I'm extremely voltage happy though so please keep in mind, COOLING!!!

Think3r, I was running below 0 air over my radiator when i hit that 4.255. When i get a little bored i do stupid. dryer duct with a .56 amp 92mil fan going out my window







i did a little prime 95 on it for like 10 tests. crazy part is the load temp was 9c!!! i would game @ about 3.92, and my 9800 runnin 787/1137. i think if I could pull of a volt mod. i could push the card further too.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It could be a bug in the Beta BIOS then.

Random occurrences like that are often common. You might want to email Colorful and let them know then.

I've had similar problems relating to different CPU features being enabled and RAID before on Intel boards. This is the reason why those BIOS are Beta's.

ok np
dunno how long they will take to reply however


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


ok np
dunno how long they will take to reply however


Not sure either, I've never even seen them before today (well, yesterday technically)


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not sure either, I've never even seen them before today (well, yesterday technically)


i know lol.
when my bro got his colorful ddr2 which was my previous mobo.
had never acutally heard of them lol.
there is more china brand mobos there acutally 
just that i rather stick to one lol.
way way better then biostar, more phrases, full soild caps,
mosfet are cooled 
makes a very good ocing mobo acutally


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


I had the v-core at 1.525 and n-b at 1.475.


Asustweaker, just to clarifying are you referring to the cpu-nb voltage for you NB Frequency? If I understood your second paragraph you said your NB Frequency was 2700Mhz? I don't think you need that much for 2700Mhz. From what I understand I think the CPU-NB voltage caps around 1.4 volts. By the way I am not referring to the "NB" voltage (chipset). Both are separate components so just fyi









Thanks for the above info!


----------



## Tator Tot

@Thlnk3r, CPU NB Voltage caps at 1.55v, AMD's spec for CPU & CPU-NB Voltage are the same.

Though, the VID for CPU-NB Voltage varies chip to chip it appears.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Though, the VID for CPU-NB Voltage varies chip to chip it appears.


Tator, ahh ok perhaps that is where I was a bit confused. Still though 1.475 volt's is very high for the NB Freq. I didn't know that much was required even for 2800Mhz


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, ahh ok perhaps that is where I was a bit confused. Still though 1.475 volt's is very high for the NB Freq. I didn't know that much was required even for 2800Mhz










It can be 100% subject, IE Chip to chip basis, but from what I"ve seen, 1.4v seems to be the point of no return voltage wise.

Unless you are doing a DICE/LN2/Phase, ect run.


----------



## Korak

I got into 4.1GHz with my 550BE. Only thing was too busy yesterday, but I make it again tonight, so I will get validation. 3dMark was running smoothly.
\\o/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i know lol.
when my bro got his colorful ddr2 which was my previous mobo.
had never acutally heard of them lol.
there is more china brand mobos there acutally 
just that i rather stick to one lol.
way way better then biostar, more phrases, full soild caps,
mosfet are cooled 
makes a very good ocing mobo acutally


From what I've seen, physically the board is top notch. Probably THE BEST 785G out there.

But It seems as though the BIOS is lacking.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


From what I've seen, physically the board is top notch. Probably THE BEST 785G out there.

But It seems as though the BIOS is lacking.


lacking in the acc side
other then tat its good








i can even undervolt with not much issue
voltage steppings are at 0.25v iirc


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


lacking in the acc side
other then tat its good








i can even undervolt with not much issue
voltage steppings are at 0.25v iirc


Not bad, I much prefer manual input for voltage, but .025 notches are great.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not bad, I much prefer manual input for voltage, but .025 notches are great.


yup they are.
i dont acutally like the manual inputs as i got confused sometimes lol.
lucky my vcore goes all the way down to 0.800v to 1.55v max


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, I apologize I should of defined that for you. IHS stands for "Integrated Heat Spreader". Which settings are you referring to that you need assistance with? Overclocking settings can range and can differ with each processor/motherboard. Start with the basics (ie. increasing the cpu multiplier and cpu voltage). It's also helpful if you can find out the limits of each component. That process will give you a nice baseline to work with.

If you have more questions don't hesitate to ask









Good luck


Thanks for that. And how do i go on about finding the limit of each component?

I ran the occt test at 3.8ghz with 1.42v core and it worked.

Then i bumped it up to 3.92ghz with 1.47v core and it did the occt test, i then did prime just to be sure and after 7 hours and 53 mins the 2nd core got an error. Why?

The temps were locked at 42 celsius during all of the test.

Could i, in theory, bump the vcore as much as i want just as long as the temps are under 55-60?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


yup they are.
i dont acutally like the manual inputs as i got confused sometimes lol.
lucky my vcore goes all the way down to 0.800v to 1.55v max


Nice, that's the whole AMD spec line-up for CPU voltage at your finger tips.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Thanks for that. And how do i go on about finding the limit of each component?

I ran the occt test at 3.8ghz with 1.42v core and it worked.

Then i bumped it up to 3.92ghz with 1.47v core and it did the occt test, i then did prime just to be sure and after 7 hours and 53 mins the 2nd core got an error. Why?

The temps were locked at 42 celsius during all of the test.

Could i, in theory, bump the vcore as much as i want just as long as the temps are under 55-60?


Different programs stress the CPU in different ways.

Try a small bump up to 1.475 or 1.48v if you can, and see if that solves your Prime95 issues.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Thanks for that. And how do i go on about finding the limit of each component?

I ran the occt test at 3.8ghz with 1.42v core and it worked.

Then i bumped it up to 3.92ghz with 1.47v core and it did the occt test, i then did prime just to be sure and after 7 hours and 53 mins the 2nd core got an error. Why?

The temps were locked at 42 celsius during all of the test.

Could i, in theory, bump the vcore as much as i want just as long as the temps are under 55-60?


a bump of voltage maybe need on the vcore.
or the nb


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Nice, that's the whole AMD spec line-up for CPU voltage at your finger tips. .


i just wished for something
settings for the vcore can be set at 1.8v


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i just wished for something
settings for the vcore can be set at 1.8v










I think you should send me your board, I'll send you the DFI Blood Iron 785G-M35 I have sitting around.

Your board needs some...testing...to assure quality...yeah..thats it..


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think you should send me your board, I'll send you the DFI Blood Iron 785G-M35 I have sitting around.

Your board needs some...testing...to assure quality...yeah..thats it..


singapore to the us? lol.
the dfi is available here acutally lol.
i think it passed the quality test acutally
been running it be4 i change to my b50 quad at 3.8ghz for more then 12hr a day
without a single hiccup lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

I got the DFI as a review sample.

Not the best board out of the 785G's, but not the worst. Still kinda bottom bin for the price though.

The inner tweaker in me wants your board, I need to explore it's every function, and maybe put some DICE on it.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I got the DFI as a review sample.

Not the best board out of the 785G's, but not the worst. Still kinda bottom bin for the price though.

The inner tweaker in me wants your board, I need to explore it's every function, and maybe put some DICE on it.


lol.
i just got it a month back bro.
its not my selling it tats the issue.
it is the shipping...
i have idea how to do it man


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Thanks for that. And how do i go on about finding the limit of each component?

Senior03, if you do not have a unlocked multiplier then this process is very important but since you have a processor that allows you to increase the multiplier then it's not as important but it's still useful. Most of the steps and procedures can be followed in this guide. It follows AM2 so there are a few more things to consider when doing this for AM3 (different dividers, NB Frequency). Isolating the chipset can be done the same way...lower the cpu multiplier and memory divider and start increasing the HT Clock speed. Add NB voltage (chipset) as you go. Test for stability using Prime95/OCCT/Orthos ect.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Then i bumped it up to 3.92ghz with 1.47v core and it did the occt test, i then did prime just to be sure and after 7 hours and 53 mins the 2nd core got an error. Why?

Can you include some cpu-z screen shots of this particular overclock? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Could i, in theory, bump the vcore as much as i want just as long as the temps are under 55-60?

In theory yes. During full load testing though you will see the temperatures increase with the added voltage.

Good luck


----------



## FoxInTheBox

Been trying to get my 550BE stable after unlocking and its really been odd.

It doesnt boot into windows often (BSOD) but once it does its rock solid, prime stable on all 4 cores. Tried vcore upto to 1.45 and still sometimes BSODs before windows loads. Under clocking doesnt seem to help either.

Using a Biostar Ta790GX A3+ with modded BIOS, DDR3 1333, 1600HT.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Tator Tot

1600mhz HT could be a problem.

Raise that to 2000mhz.

Also, have you checked out what your BSOD's are?
It could relate to Memory/IMC or another component in your system.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


1600mhz HT could be a problem.

Raise that to 2000mhz.

Also, have you checked out what your BSOD's are?
It could relate to Memory/IMC or another component in your system.


the issue with biostar unlocking is you need to set it to 1600mhz ht.


----------



## FoxInTheBox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


1600mhz HT could be a problem.

Raise that to 2000mhz.

Also, have you checked out what your BSOD's are?
It could relate to Memory/IMC or another component in your system.


Have to use 1600HT to get post after unlocking.

Well the BSOD is IRQ_NOT_EQUAL_TO

Ram is normal Transcend 1333.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoxInTheBox*


Have to use 1600HT to get post after unlocking.

Well the BSOD is IRQ_NOT_EQUAL_TO

Ram is normal Transcend 1333.


is your windows a fresh install?


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, if you do not have a unlocked multiplier then this process is very important but since you have a processor that allows you to increase the multiplier then it's not as important but it's still useful. Most of the steps and procedures can be followed in this guide. It follows AM2 so there are a few more things to consider when doing this for AM3 (different dividers, NB Frequency). Isolating the chipset can be done the same way...lower the cpu multiplier and memory divider and start increasing the HT Clock speed. Add NB voltage (chipset) as you go. Test for stability using Prime95/OCCT/Orthos ect.

Can you include some cpu-z screen shots of this particular overclock? The cpu and memory tab would be helpful.

In theory yes. During full load testing though you will see the temperatures increase with the added voltage.

Good luck


That seems like a lot of work, i dont have the greatest attention span









Anyways i got it stable, 20 hours in prime and no errors.

3.92ghz
1.502vcore
46 celsius on max load.

I think i can reach 4ghz and still stay below 55 degrees, would be awesome


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FoxInTheBox* 
Have to use 1600HT to get post after unlocking.

Well the BSOD is IRQ_NOT_EQUAL_TO

Ram is normal Transcend 1333.

FoxInTheBox, you could also very well have a faulty quad-core processor. Have you tried running just (3) cores instead? There may only be one core that is bad out of the four. It's worth a shot









Good luck


----------



## Strat79

FWIW, my biostar board set my HT to 1600 when I unlocked to x4, but after unlocking I manually set mine back to 2000 and it has worked great since. YMMV.


----------



## senior03

Im getting an error with prime.

For some reason the program crashes, no errors about the cpu being to hot or failing, the program just crashes and i get the "application had stopped working" Why is that?

Its on 4ghz, 1.55 vcore and the temps are still below 50 which i find weird, any input?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Im getting an error with prime.

For some reason the program crashes, no errors about the cpu being to hot or failing, the program just crashes and i get the "application had stopped working" Why is that?

Its on 4ghz, 1.55 vcore and the temps are still below 50 which i find weird, any input?


Senior03, with the 4Ghz overclock was anything else adjusted (HT Link, HT Clock, NB Freq, Memory ect). Have you tried lowering the overclock a little bit to see if Prime 95 successfully passes? Your OC could be unstable...

Good luck


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, with the 4Ghz overclock was anything else adjusted (HT Link, HT Clock, NB Freq, Memory ect). Have you tried lowering the overclock a little bit to see if Prime 95 successfully passes? Your OC could be unstable...

Good luck


Only moved the multiplier from 19.5 to 20, and of course bumped the vcore.

Im trying one last time with more to the vcore, 1.57. Im running occt as we speak and the temps dont go above 50, pretty damn weird.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


FWIW, my biostar board set my HT to 1600 when I unlocked to x4, but after unlocking I manually set mine back to 2000 and it has worked great since. YMMV.


check out my northbridge : D


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *senior03*


Only moved the multiplier from 19.5 to 20, and of course bumped the vcore.

Im trying one last time with more to the vcore, 1.57. Im running occt as we speak and the temps dont go above 50, pretty damn weird.


Senior03, if raising the Vcore doesn't work then try lowering the overclock a bit and see if it's stable at that. I have a feeling you're close to the limits of this particular chip









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


check out my northbridge


iGuitarGuy, very nice! How much cpu-nb did you need for 2600Mhz?

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, if raising the Vcore doesn't work then try lowering the overclock a bit and see if it's stable at that. I have a feeling you're close to the limits of this particular chip









iGuitarGuy, very nice! How much cpu-nb did you need for 2600Mhz?

Good luck


+.200 v to get nb and ht stable. i could probably use less volts but that is great performance im getting from it.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


+.200 v to get nb and ht stable. i could probably use less volts but that is great performance im getting from it.


nice..
not a bad showing acutally.
maybe i will push my 720be now back to 2.6ghz


----------



## FoxInTheBox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
is your windows a fresh install?

Yeah fresh install windows 7.

Quote:

FoxInTheBox, you could also very well have a faulty quad-core processor. Have you tried running just (3) cores instead? There may only be one core that is bad out of the four. It's worth a shot
Yeah probably some fault one one of the cores, though its strange how it can manage prime95 yet other simple tasks it cannot.

Anyway how do i chose which cores to enable ?

*Edit at the moment what i do is i set ACC to all cores, then change the core leveling option to "force tri core". This works but it doesnt give me the option to chose which 3 cores i want.


----------



## senior03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Senior03, if raising the Vcore doesn't work then try lowering the overclock a bit and see if it's stable at that. I have a feeling you're close to the limits of this particular chip











Damn, i though an unstable OC was determined by the heat









I tried going back to the stable one but up the frequency, 19.5x206 which is 4017mhz, i also upped the ram volt to 2 (was on 1.92 before) but that still crashed.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FoxInTheBox* 
Anyway how do i chose which cores to enable ?

*Edit at the moment what i do is i set ACC to all cores, then change the core leveling option to "force tri core". This works but it doesnt give me the option to chose which 3 cores i want.

FoxInTheBox, try having a look at this post. This user explains a little bit on how to do it. If you have a Asus motherboard I believe the "Unleash" mode allows a easier way to do this...however I am not certain. Make sure that you clear the cmos each time before you make changes to "ACC".

When you have time please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what type of hardware you're running. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *senior03* 
Damn, i though an unstable OC was determined by the heat









I tried going back to the stable one but up the frequency, 19.5x206 which is 4017mhz, i also upped the ram volt to 2 (was on 1.92 before) but that still crashed.

Senior03, sometimes heat can be the case and sometimes it's not. In my experience when high temperatures become an issue my machine will either lock up or restart. Sorry I can't recall but have you tested for stability at 3.9Ghz?

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]'D

OMG my 550BE is fail, its started having loads of stability problems as a quad! think i've killed it *sadface* had to revert back to a duely


----------



## Strat79

Been very busy lately so haven't updated my status. I finally got around to fiddling with my dryer hose sucking cold air from underneath my house mod. Its not 100% finished, I still need to build a better dual slotted contraption to direct the air inside the case to both my cpu and gpu directly(which may or may not help temps over filling the entire case with the cold air). I'll have to do tests to see which is better overall. Also need to test condensation levels and a few other things as well.

It is around 28F(-2c) outside, and I am estimating around 40F-45F(4-7c) for the air being blown in from under the floor. Until condensation is monitored/tested, I am only blowing the air toward the side case fan and not directly into the case yet and only using about 40% of the 125cfm rating of the under-house fan.

As X4 @3587Mhz(17.5x205), 2000NB, it is still stable with stock voltages(anything higher needs vCore bump apparently). My temps went from 62-64c loads to ~33c(stock HS/F). HUGE difference as you can see, heh. I can't wait to get the air directly ported onto cpu/gpu and pump up to full 125cfm, all pending condensation approval of course. I feel this chip may go places with some voltage.

Pics to come once I get it close to final and get my camera back from cousin. It's not pretty, but it seems to be working


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


OMG my 550BE is fail, its started having loads of stability problems as a quad! think i've killed it *sadface* had to revert back to a duely


[email protected]'D, ug that is a shame...well the overclock you have now as a dual-core is quite impressive nonetheless! Great job buddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Pics to come once I get it close to final and get my camera back from cousin. It's not pretty, but it seems to be working










Strat79, I look forward to seeing pics/results. The temperature difference you posted above is pretty awesome









Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

But 4Ghz on dual core is still pretty impressive. Not many AMD dual core can hit that high. So you got a nice one there buddy. I am still waiting for that damn 555BE. Geez, its starting to make me want to break my keyboard if it doesn't arrive anytime sooner. There should be news about this. If its delayed, AMD should at least make the announcement and say so. Otherwise, my ass would be walking around hoping for this to land on Newegg.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
OMG my 550BE is fail, its started having loads of stability problems as a quad! think i've killed it *sadface* had to revert back to a duely


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I am still waiting for that damn 555BE. Geez, its starting to make me want to break my keyboard if it doesn't arrive anytime sooner. There should be news about this. If its delayed, AMD should at least make the announcement and say so. Otherwise, my ass would be walking around hoping for this to land on Newegg.









Raisethe3, I know seriously. I'm upgrading soon and that's about the only thing I am waiting for haha


----------



## raisethe3

That's good to hear!









What parts are you getting if you don't mind sharing?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raisethe3, I know seriously. I'm upgrading soon and that's about the only thing I am waiting for haha


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
That's good to hear!









What parts are you getting if you don't mind sharing?









Raisethe3, I don't mind sharing at all









GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Asus HD5770
2x1GB DDR3-1333 (D9GTS IC's)
and hopefully a 555BE


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raisethe3, I don't mind sharing at all









GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Asus HD5770
2x1GB DDR3-1333 (D9GTS IC's)
and hopefully a 555BE

you should go with the newest mobo from gigabyte with the sata 6 and usb 3.0

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-415-_-Product

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-416-_-Product


----------



## terence52

i feel a 720be is better acutally.
unless there is 555be unlocking..


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, nice bundle! Wouldn't it be wiser to go with 4gb if you will be using the 64-bit OS? *I am assuming you are going to use the 64-bit*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raisethe3, I don't mind sharing at all









GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Asus HD5770
2x1GB DDR3-1333 (D9GTS IC's)
and hopefully a 555BE


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i feel a 720be is better acutally.
unless there is 555be unlocking..










the unlocking for the 555 will be even better than the 550.... according to amd.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


the unlocking for the 555 will be even better than the 550.... according to amd.


ya
a "real" 955be lol.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


you should go with the newest mobo from gigabyte with the sata 6 and usb 3.0

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-415-_-Product

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-416-_-Product


iGuitarGuy, thanks for the input. I thought about that board but SATA 6Gb/s and USB3 isn't that huge of a deal to me right now. I think about the only thing that can actually get close to 6Gb/s is a SSD drive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Wow, nice bundle! Wouldn't it be wiser to go with 4gb if you will be using the 64-bit OS? *I am assuming you are going to use the 64-bit*


Raisethe3, I haven't decided yet for a OS. Might be 32-bit or it might be 64


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, thanks for the input. I thought about that board but SATA 6Gb/s and USB3 isn't that huge of a deal to me right now. I think about the only thing that can actually get close to 6Gb/s is a SSD drive.

Raisethe3, I haven't decided yet for a OS. Might be 32-bit or it might be 64










well it is for the amount of bandwith. i think that it has improved raid bandwidth even without the sata 6 hd's. also its futureproof for a bit. also doesnt it have a little more lanes of pci-e along with another ?

i think we could also wait for the new amd chipset to come out soon

BTW NEW CATALYST 9.12 DRIVERS


----------



## Tator Tot

April 2010 has AMD 8 Series chipset with Native SATA III & USB 3.0

So it's better to wait.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


But 4Ghz on dual core is still pretty impressive. Not many AMD dual core can hit that high. So you got a nice one there buddy. I am still waiting for that damn 555BE. Geez, its starting to make me want to break my keyboard if it doesn't arrive anytime sooner. There should be news about this. If its delayed, AMD should at least make the announcement and say so. Otherwise, my ass would be walking around hoping for this to land on Newegg.










Same here its way way overdue now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raisethe3, I know seriously. I'm upgrading soon and that's about the only thing I am waiting for haha












Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


the unlocking for the 555 will be even better than the 550.... according to amd.


Should be..I posted a while back that AMD said it was guaranteed to unlock to a quad with no stability issues...lets wait and see

I've also read recently there releasing a c3 stepping 550BE...not 100% certain on this though


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Same here its way way overdue now.










Should be..I posted a while back that AMD said it was guaranteed to unlock to a quad with no stability issues...lets wait and see

I've also read recently there releasing a c3 stepping 550BE...not 100% certain on this though

might jump into it if there is guaranteed unlocking lol.
only now i just need someone to settle my freaking bios..








i cannot find colorful tech email...zzz


----------



## lnewey6

here is mine 4 cores unlocked dont know if to push it a bit more

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890333


----------



## raisethe3

Yeah, but it won't be a black edition with an unlock multiplier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Same here its way way overdue now.










Should be..I posted a while back that AMD said it was guaranteed to unlock to a quad with no stability issues...lets wait and see

*I've also read recently there releasing a c3 stepping 550BE...not 100% certain on this though*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lnewey6*


here is mine 4 cores unlocked dont know if to push it a bit more

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890333


lnewey6, looking good! Did you try testing for stability yet? If everything passes with flying colors then give the cpu multiplier a small bump. I think you have some more breathing room









Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Bought a 5850 a couple days ago from ebay. Expect some benchmarks soon!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Bought a 5850 a couple days ago from ebay. Expect some benchmarks soon!

iGuitarGuy, what applications do you plan on using for benching? I'm looking forward to this


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, what applications do you plan on using for benching? I'm looking forward to this









3dmark06, 3dmark vantage, farcry 2, maybe crysis, any other suggestions?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

oh and maybe resident evil 5


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
3dmark06, 3dmark vantage, farcry 2, maybe crysis, any other suggestions?

iGuitarGuy, if you have CS:Source installed you could try the one within the game. I believe it's at the main menu. It's a quick test that shows your avg frames per second. I bet it's going to be ridiculous


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, if you have CS:Source installed you could try the one within the game. I believe it's at the main menu. It's a quick test that shows your avg frames per second. I bet it's going to be ridiculous









I currently don't have CS: Source, but I just might download it ;D.

Right now, on a crossfired 4870/4890 rig, I get 21000 on 3dmark 06. We'll see how much it jumps up. I got somewhere above 15000 in vantage, i don't remember how much more, but I remember the minimum was 15000.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I currently don't have CS: Source, but I just might download it ;D.

Right now, on a crossfired 4870/4890 rig, I get 21000 on 3dmark 06. We'll see how much it jumps up. I got somewhere above 15000 in vantage, i don't remember how much more, but I remember the minimum was 15000.


Should be able to get alittle higher then that......Sapphire HD4850 in CF here...


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, if you have CS:Source installed you could try the one within the game. I believe it's at the main menu. It's a quick test that shows your avg frames per second. I bet it's going to be ridiculous










the fps if i am rite for my bro 4830 was about 300+


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Should be able to get alittle higher then that......Sapphire HD4850 in CF here...











your proccy clock makes your cpu score go up 300 points from mine, i think that takes a bit into account and your ram is a multiplier higher than mine. also how did you get your nb stable at 2.8? how much voltage?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


your proccy clock makes your cpu score go up 300 points from mine, i think that takes a bit into account and your ram is a multiplier higher than mine. also how did you get your nb stable at 2.8? how much voltage?


 heh, my 4890 gets 18000 on its own and my 4870 gets 17000, the scaling just isnt there.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Maybe so -shrug-. Now... who would buy a visiontek 4870 with a nice asus bios allowing it to be overclocked to 837 1056 and a sapphire vapor-x 4890 that overclocks to 920 and 1125...

I'd take your 4890 anyday.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


I'd take your 4890 anyday.


 Really? I was looking to sell either the 4890 or 4870. You wanna buy?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
also how did you get your nb stable at 2.8? how much voltage?

iGuitarGuy, if I remember correctly HondaGuy has a pretty good chip (good cut). I believe this is how he was able to obtain such awesome NB Frequencies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Really? I was looking to sell either the 4890 or 4870. You wanna buy?

This kind of stuff needs to be in the For Sale section if you have 35 reps. Otherwise keep it in PM's please









Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, if I remember correctly HondaGuy has a pretty good chip (good cut). I believe this is how he was able to obtain such awesome NB Frequencies.

This kind of stuff needs to be in the For Sale section if you have 35 reps. Otherwise keep it in PM's please









Good luck


I have only tried 2.6ghz for my nb and it works fine but i havent tried anything more.

Thanks for the kind warning thlnk3r! Sorry bout that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I have only tried 2.6ghz for my nb and it works fine but i havent tried anything more.


Do you happen to have a picture of your CPU's IHS?

That can help tell if your NB will clock high or not.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I
Thanks for the kind warning thlnk3r! Sorry bout that.










iGuitarGuy, no worries buddy and as Tator stated if you can share more details on what is labeled on your IHS that would be somewhat helpful


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Is this what you mean?










this is my motherboard, you can see the nb and voltage regulator heatseaks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Is this what you mean?


iGuitarGuy, actually we're referring to the IHS (integrated heatspreader) on your CPU. You'll have to remove your heatsink in order to view this information. It's labeled on top of the processor.

Let us know if that helps

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

So wait, you want a picture of my cpu without it's top on? Thats computer pr0nz i would say.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


So wait, you want a picture of my cpu without it's top on? Thats computer pr0nz i would say.


 I'll get right on it!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


So wait, you want a picture of my cpu without it's top on? Thats computer pr0nz i would say.


iGuitarGuy, as long as it's work safe. The only negative to this is you'll have to clean off the thermal compound and re-apply it again. A couple of hot to cold runs should cure everything in a few weeks though


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, as long as it's work safe. The only negative to this is you'll have to clean off the thermal compound and re-apply it again. A couple of hot to cold runs should cure everything in a few weeks though









Which thermal compound do you recommend, anyone? I have tx-2 and as5 laying around, but I can order some.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Which thermal compound do you recommend, anyone? I have tx-2 and as5 laying around, but I can order some.

iGuitarGuy, I've been using AS5 for the longest time. Some users like Arctic Cooling MX-2 and a few others. Honestly I haven't had any experience with any other thermal compounds so I can't really give you a good opinion. My Corsiar H50 came with shin etsu already pre-applied but I have yet to test that cooler.

Good luck buddy


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, I've been using AS5 for the longest time. Some users like Arctic Cooling MX-2 and a few others. Honestly I haven't had any experience with any other thermal compounds so I can't really give you a good opinion. My Corsiar H50 came with shin etsu already pre-applied but I have yet to test that cooler.

Good luck buddy









I wish I could give you more rep, but you are the moderator







.

Check out my wattage for cpu from back in the day when I first bought it and overclocked it!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I wish I could give you more rep, but you are the moderator







.


iGuitarGuy, no worries man. You can give my imaginary rep if you would like









Does that screen shot say 53.93 watt? I can believe that!


----------



## Afrodisiac

OCZ Freeze is also decent paste.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


your proccy clock makes your cpu score go up 300 points from mine, i think that takes a bit into account and your ram is a multiplier higher than mine. also how did you get your nb stable at 2.8? how much voltage?


+.250 on the CPU-NB voltage.......Guess how many volts was I had pumping on the NB here.....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
+.250 on the CPU-NB voltage.......Guess how many volts was I had pumping on the NB here.....

HondaGuy, wow I don't even want to know. For 2800Mhz I'm guessing it was around 1.45 volts? For 3Ghz it must have been at least 1.45


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, wow I don't even want to know. For 2800Mhz I'm guessing it was around 1.45 volts? For 3Ghz it must have been at least 1.45











For [email protected]+250 with NB volts @ 1.4

For 3000 [email protected]+325 with NB [email protected]

Just installed this program Easy Tune 6 from Gigabyte website.... Hmmmm, something new in there called Core Boost


----------



## Tator Tot

Core boost allows you to enable and disable cores


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, no worries man. You can give my imaginary rep if you would like









Does that screen shot say 53.93 watt? I can believe that!

Thanks Tot

550 Quad Core stock everything


















Then on Balanced......


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, no worries man. You can give my imaginary rep if you would like









Does that screen shot say 53.93 watt? I can believe that!


 Hell yeah


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Hell yeah










 My friend Paul from the UK who has a 940BE was like that wattage is bullocks!


----------



## HondaGuy

These chips are only 80 watts


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
These chips are only 80 watts

Why is it that my 550BE ran so low as a quad?


----------



## Kylton

OK, no one probably remembers my problem since I haven't posted for 2 months but after more delays and such I finally got my CPU lapped and computer back together, added a 2nd fan to the HS and ran prime95 stable with CPU unlocked to 4 cores and oc'ed to 3.7ghz 1.4v, memory at 1600mhz 1.8v, NB at stock for about 15 hours with max temp at 53C - about 4-5C lower than before. Then I tried to raise the NB to 2400 and got it stable by adding +.200v to the NB-CPU, then pushed the NB to 2600 and was prime stable for about 14 hours but literally just as I went to sit down and stop the test I got the BSOD







The max temp was 55C.

The last time I posted, think3r helped me narrow my problem down to temp issues with the CPU, hence the lapping. I don't know whether it is still a temp problem since it's 2-3c lower than when I had the instability before.

Is it still a heat issue? Is there a way to find out for sure?

I did read somewhere (sorry lost the site) that the AMD Phenom II has a weak IMC and that it might need +.300v or so to be stable. Is that true? Would that be dangerous to my system?

I also read that the Gigabyte mobo I have has problems with memory at 1600mhz and recommend 1333mhz with tighter timings. Also this site http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/wi...ed_vs_NB_Speed was mentioned where a test seems to show that having higher NB and tighter timings at 1333mhz is about as good if not better than the same run at 1600mhz with looser timings. Is that true? Could my problem now be the memory (I've done a 24 hour memtest on my memory at 1600mhz with no errors so I don't think it's the memory itself but maybe the IMC)?

Lastly should I just except the system as "stable enough" since it made prime stable past 12 hours? Even though I've been at this for several months now







I am still new to all of this so any help would be great









Sorry for the long post.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


OK, no one probably remembers my problem since I haven't posted for 2 months but after more delays and such I finally got my CPU lapped and computer back together, added a 2nd fan to the HS and ran prime95 stable with CPU unlocked to 4 cores and oc'ed to 3.7ghz 1.4v, memory at 1600mhz 1.8v, NB at stock for about 15 hours with max temp at 53C - about 4-5C lower than before. Then I tried to raise the NB to 2400 and got it stable by adding +.200v to the NB-CPU, then pushed the NB to 2600 and was prime stable for about 14 hours but literally just as I went to sit down and stop the test I got the BSOD







The max temp was 55C.

The last time I posted, think3r helped me narrow my problem down to temp issues with the CPU, hence the lapping. I don't know whether it is still a temp problem since it's 2-3c lower than when I had the instability before.

Is it still a heat issue? Is there a way to find out for sure?

I did read somewhere (sorry lost the site) that the AMD Phenom II has a weak IMC and that it might need +.300v or so to be stable. Is that true? Would that be dangerous to my system?

I also read that the Gigabyte mobo I have has problems with memory at 1600mhz and recommend 1333mhz with tighter timings. Also this site http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/wi...ed_vs_NB_Speed was mentioned where a test seems to show that having higher NB and tighter timings at 1333mhz is about as good if not better than the same run at 1600mhz with looser timings. Is that true? Could my problem now be the memory (I've done a 24 hour memtest on my memory at 1600mhz with no errors so I don't think it's the memory itself but maybe the IMC)?

Lastly should I just except the system as "stable enough" since it made prime stable past 12 hours? Even though I've been at this for several months now







I am still new to all of this so any help would be great









Sorry for the long post.


 I think you should try different memory timing and frequency. Since you have 1600mhz memory, you should be able to run some pretty tight timings at 1333 or somewhere in between 1333-1600. To get my northbridge/ht stable at 2600mhz, I had to add +.200 to my CPU NB VID


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


For [email protected]+250 with NB volts @ 1.4

For 3000 [email protected]+325 with NB [email protected]

Just installed this program Easy Tune 6 from Gigabyte website.... Hmmmm, something new in there called Core Boost











 That's just nuts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Then I tried to raise the NB to 2400 and got it stable by adding +.200v to the NB-CPU, then pushed the NB to 2600 and was prime stable for about 14 hours but literally just as I went to sit down and stop the test I got the BSOD







The max temp was 55C.


Kylton, great job on the lap. It really sounds like it made a difference. Try a NB Frequency of 2500Mhz. Perhaps 2600 is a tad high for your chip. Not all Phenom II/Athlon II processors can have their NB Frequency clocked high. Sometimes the batch/stepping determines how well it might clock. Your max load temperature is pretty good. I'd keep it at that if you could. Anything higher than 55C and you might want to decrease the voltage or provide better cooling (ie. case airflow, room ambients ect).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


I did read somewhere (sorry lost the site) that the AMD Phenom II has a weak IMC and that it might need +.300v or so to be stable. Is that true? Would that be dangerous to my system?

I also read that the Gigabyte mobo I have has problems with memory at 1600mhz and recommend 1333mhz with tighter timings.


I believe this is an issue if you're just running (4) DIMMs at 1600Mhz. With (2) DIMMs populated it's not an issue with the IMC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Also this site http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/wi...ed_vs_NB_Speed was mentioned where a test seems to show that having higher NB and tighter timings at 1333mhz is about as good if not better than the same run at 1600mhz with looser timings. Is that true?


I've seen these comparisons as well. Most of the benchmarks indicate that lower sub-timings and higher NB Frequency make up for the lower memory frequency speed. I'd keep your memory at 1333Mhz and shoot for tighter sub-timings and higher nb frequency...and yes 12 hours is plenty for Prime95 stability testing









Hope that helps


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


My friend Paul from the UK who has a 940BE was like that wattage is bullocks!










Made me think of Psycho in Crysis:

''That's bullocks and you know it !''


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Made me think of Psycho in Crysis:

''That's bullocks and you know it !''


 Haha, +1 to that!


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Made me think of Psycho in Crysis:

''That's bullocks and you know it !''


lol i agree ..


----------



## terence52

finally settled in my new casing
anyway wanna make a guess?
till tmr lol.
its 1am at my side


----------



## blackbomb

Hi im having some problems with my unlocked x2 550.

In Window 7 64bit it shows only 1 core on task menager and cpu-z.
In windows xp its all fine it shows 4 core in task and 4 in cpu-z

Oh allmost forgot to mention today my sister was playing around it when i wasn't there so is there a posibilitiy that she has somehow disabled cores in win 7?

Oh and in msconfig i can only put 1 core









Can some 1 plz help me?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbomb*


Hi im having some problems with my unlocked x2 550.

In Window 7 64bit it shows only 1 core on task menager and cpu-z.
In windows xp its all fine it shows 4 core in task and 4 in cpu-z

Oh allmost forgot to mention today my sister was playing around it when i wasn't there so is there a posibilitiy that she has somehow disabled cores in win 7?

Oh and in msconfig i can only put 1 core









Can some 1 plz help me?


 Uninstall and install from the device manager and reboot; see what that yields. If that doesn't work, then try locking the cores and booting into Windows 7, then unlocking and booting into Windows 7.

Btw, is it possible that your sis could have disabled cores in one of your programs such as AMD Overdrive? Do you have any overclocking programs on your PC?


----------



## blackbomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Uninstall and install from the device manager and reboot; see what that yields. If that doesn't work, then try locking the cores and booting into Windows 7, then unlocking and booting into Windows 7.

Btw, is it possible that your sis could have disabled cores in one of your programs such as AMD Overdrive? Do you have any overclocking programs on your PC?


THX worked fine and yeah i have amd overdrive. But now im going to hide it...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbomb*


THX worked fine and yeah i have amd overdrive. But now im going to hide it...


 You're welcome, blackbomb


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Btw I lapped my heatsink and cpu, hope to be getting results soon. I have the pr0nz of my cpu and so on for Think3r

XD


----------



## Afrodisiac

Thinking of ditching my C2 720 and picking up a C3 555 when they come out. Do you guys think it's a good idea?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Thinking of ditching my C2 720 and picking up a C3 555 when they come out. Do you guys think it's a good idea?


 i think so. 
1. Most of them will unlock to quad or maybe all, idk for sure yet because they haven't confirmed that.
2. They will overclock really well... one guy got his to 6 ghz on LN2. 
3. It will overclock really well and have more efficiency and/or temperature or whatever since it is C3 stepping


----------



## iGuitarGuy

This is before lapping. Thlnk3r, you wanted to see this?
















Before the madness, just showing my setup
















In the process of pulling my botherboard and heatsink stuff out









Empty PC D:









Me taking my motherboard and graphics card out of my PC, right before lapping


----------



## iGuitarGuy

After some lapping


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Thinking of ditching my C2 720 and picking up a C3 555 when they come out. Do you guys think it's a good idea?


Afrodisiac, absolutely. Allegedly the C3 555 is going to be a great chip. Try selling your 720BE. That should make up for some of the costs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


This is before lapping. Thlnk3r, you wanted to see this?


iGuitarGuy, thanks for the pictures. Decent 550BE you have there (90277 cut). You should be able to get at least 2400-2600NB with that puppy.

Are you also lapping your cooler? How far can you lap before it damages the heatpipes? Nice work so far









Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Afrodisiac, absolutely. Allegedly the C3 555 is going to be a great chip. Try selling your 720BE. That should make up for some of the costs.

iGuitarGuy, thanks for the pictures. Decent 550BE you have there (90277 cut). You should be able to get at least 2400-2600NB with that puppy.

Are you also lapping your cooler? How far can you lap before it damages the heatpipes? Nice work so far









Good luck


Well, I already have 2600 NB and HT stable at 3.7 ghz
I just wanted to know if I should try for 2800 or overclock more?

I am also lapping my cooler. I am not quite sure, I actually lapped my stuff already in the last picture. My cooler held up very well, I am cautious about lapping it since the heatpipes are hollow. I think I could lap it a little further without damage though.

I need some 3000 grit sandpaper to get farther though because I don't like the micron paper they gave me D: Do you see that it's not mirror-finished????


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Well, I already have 2600 NB and HT stable at 3.7 ghz
I just wanted to know if I should try for 2800 or overclock more?

I am also lapping my cooler. I am not quite sure, I actually lapped my stuff already in the last picture. My cooler held up very well, I am cautious about lapping it since the heatpipes are hollow. I think I could lap it a little further without damage though.

I need some 3000 grit sandpaper to get farther though because I don't like the micron paper they gave me D: Do you see that it's not mirror-finished????










iGuitarGuy, my apologizes. I forgot you were already 2600NB. You might be able to hit 2800NB. The chips that I've seen hit 2800NB were all 90100 and below. Of course you won't know until you try









From the picture above it doesn't look like your cooler has a mirror finish. To be honest I've never seen a mirror finish on a HDT. You should be able to get a mirror finish with the IHS though. I stopped at 1500 grit when I lapped my old S939 Opteron 170. The results were awesome!

Good luck


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Afrodisiac, absolutely. Allegedly the C3 555 is going to be a great chip. Try selling your 720BE. That should make up for some of the costs.


Thanks for the advice. I put the appraisal up, gonna try to sell ASAP to get as much money as possible before it loses value.

Another question; I noticed OCZ has AMD edition RAM available now, which I assume has ICs that play nice with C2 IMCs. link

Also in my limited knowledge, the C3 stepping eliminates the bad quality of the C2 IMCs. Does that mean that with a C3 stepping, AMD edition RAM would be pointless since the C3 IMCs are not as picky?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, my apologizes. I forgot you were already 2600NB. You might be able to hit 2800NB. The chips that I've seen hit 2800NB were all 90100 and below. Of course you won't know until you try









From the picture above it doesn't look like your cooler has a mirror finish. To be honest I've never seen a mirror finish on a HDT. You should be able to get a mirror finish with the IHS though. I stopped at 1500 grit when I lapped my old S939 Opteron 170. The results were awesome!

Good luck


 I will try for 2800 tomorrow then! I want to prove the 90100 and belows that they aren't the only 2800s.

Yeah, see, I need the nice sandpaper : D
I will at least try for mirror on the IHS soon, idk when.
My AS5 is still curing though since I applied it a day or two ago.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Also in my limited knowledge, the C3 stepping eliminates the bad quality of the C2 IMCs. Does that mean that with a C3 stepping, AMD edition RAM would be pointless since the C3 IMCs are not as picky?


Afrodisiac, great question. The main difference with the C3 vs the C2 is the revised IMC. It should allow for higher NB Frequencies regardless of memory. I'm sure when it comes down to the overclock that good IC's would still make a difference. Perhaps Tator can provide a more details response









Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, my apologizes. I forgot you were already 2600NB. You might be able to hit 2800NB. The chips that I've seen hit 2800NB were all 90100 and below. Of course you won't know until you try









From the picture above it doesn't look like your cooler has a mirror finish. To be honest I've never seen a mirror finish on a HDT. You should be able to get a mirror finish with the IHS though. I stopped at 1500 grit when I lapped my old S939 Opteron 170. The results were awesome!

Good luck


 Btw, what was your temp difference when you lapped?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Maybe I'll buy the RAM now and do some tests. This tweaking business is quite fun, I must admit. I've come a long way from the days I would leave my parts on auto settings just so I could play a game.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Btw, what was your temp difference when you lapped?


iGuitarGuy, the temperature difference was around 5-6C full load. I lapped both my SI-128 and IHS. Remember though this was with a 90nm 110tdp processor so it might be different with yours. The difference in temperatures may actually be lower on your processor.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


This is before lapping. Thlnk3r, you wanted to see this?

















Hmm, 24th week of 2009? That's a good one. 0915's & 0924's have been known to unlock. The cut is not bad, should get some decent NB out of that.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, the temperature difference was around 5-6C full load. I lapped both my SI-128 and IHS. Remember though this was with a 90nm 110tdp processor so it might be different with yours. The difference in temperatures may actually be lower on your processor.


 Wow, I'm impressed! I think that my difference isn't going to be nearly as good as yours but maybe after I relap my IHS, I will get some better results. Tomorrow I'm trying for 3.9ghz stable as well as 2800 NB


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hmm, 24th week of 2009? That's a good one. 0915's & 0924's have been known to unlock. The cut is not bad, should get some decent NB out of that.


 So far, so good, I think. I hope to get some better OC's soon.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I like your overclock iGuitarGuy. An extra core and miles less voltage than mine.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I see you got some yate loons, Tator. Could you recommend me a beast 120mm fan for my cpu heatsink?


----------



## Afrodisiac

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post7991817

I recommend Zalman ZM-F3s. Check out my post on them.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I like your overclock iGuitarGuy. An extra core and miles less voltage than mine.


Thanks, Afro









These 550's usually don't need that much voltage since their tdp is so low, even though they are meant to be duals.

As a quad, my processor seems pretty efficient.

In an earlier post, I showed that my proccessor could achieve mid 50's watts for a quad at 3.5 ghz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


These 550's usually don't need that much voltage since their tdp is so low, even though they are meant to be duals.


iGuitarGuy, I can almost guarantee you that the TDP will go up once the processor is unlocked. You technically have a quad-core processor so I would suspect higher load temperatures...

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post7991817

I recommend Zalman ZM-F3s. Check out my post on them.


 Right now I have the stock 120mm for the CCF and it's advertised at 90 some CFM. I am looking for some high CFM ones and it seems your choice is very quiet, but not exactly flow-y so to speak  -shrug-


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, I can almost guarantee you that the TDP will go up once the processor is unlocked. You technically have a quad-core processor so I would suspect higher load temperatures...

Good luck


That's true. Good point!


----------



## Trogdor

3612.24
200.68x18
1.35
1600
2000
2000
Crosshair III Formula
AC 64 Pro


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


3612.24
200.68x18
1.35
1600
2000
2000
Crosshair III Formula
AC 64 Pro


Nice, but you know that they stopped updating the chart unless you PM them?


----------



## Trogdor

aw


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Here is my Vantage run with my Sapphire 5850:










and here is my proof:


----------



## iGuitarGuy

compare to gtx295 at stock
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9...tx295stock.jpg


----------



## terence52

looking gud








i am still waiting for 5850 prices to drop first


----------



## thlnk3r

iGuitarGuy, great job


----------



## HondaGuy

Nice clocks there iGuitarGuy.....

Try lowering your HT back to 2000 and test Vantage again....


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Nice clocks there iGuitarGuy.....

Try lowering your HT back to 2000 and test Vantage again....

Will do! If I can get my 5850 stable at those clocks again


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
looking gud








i am still waiting for 5850 prices to drop first









I got mine for 280 on ebay ;D
Suprisingly, when I opened up the box, I realized that it had NOT been opened before 
I thought that was pretty awesome


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, great job









Thank you!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Hmm, my score dropped. Time to do some clock changes and inspect voltages.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Hmm, my score dropped. Time to do some clock changes and inspect voltages.


iGuitarGuy, I would run a couple of runs in Vantage and probably compare those. You could always take the average of the scores and go off of that. Every time I ran 3DMark06 there would be a 100-200 point difference.

Either way you have a nice rig









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

IGuitarGuy.......Tight'n up your ram timings....4-4-4-12....


----------



## gfk

Hi I've tried cinebench to bench my 550. So it was rendering the scene by two halves, I assume each half is for each core I got. I've noticed that one half was rendering a bit faster than the other, even completing before and help finishing the other half (it started rendering half of the remaining space that needed to be rendered). So from this behaviour I assume that one of my cores is faster than the other. Is this normal?
I always thought that it would be synchronous.

It's like this running stock speed and overclocked.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gfk* 
Hi I've tried cinebench to bench my 550. So it was rendering the scene by two halves, I assume each half is for each core I got. I've noticed that one half was rendering a bit faster than the other, even completing before and help finishing the other half (it started rendering half of the remaining space that needed to be rendered). So from this behaviour I assume that one of my cores is faster than the other. Is this normal?
I always thought that it would be synchronous.

Gfk, welcome to Overclock.net









I've seen this happen a few times. I don't think it's a hardware issue to be honest but more of a Windows OS "issue". Windows might be playing with the core affinity. It does this a lot with background processes. I've seen the above issue with a lot of Prime95 stress tests as well.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


IGuitarGuy.......Tight'n up your ram timings....4-4-4-12....


it doesnt like cas 4. I can do 5-4-4-12 but that doesnt yield that much difference so I leave it on it's EPP. I guess I can go ahead and try again for 4-4-4-12 though


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gfk, welcome to Overclock.net









I've seen this happen a few times. I don't think it's a hardware issue to be honest but more of a Windows OS "issue". Windows might be playing with the core affinity. It does this a lot with background processes. I've seen the above issue with a lot of Prime95 stress tests as well.

Good luck


 Yeah on my prime95, my not-as-good core, core 2 (my third core), finishes slower than other cores


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


it doesnt like cas 4. I can do 5-4-4-12 but that doesnt yield that much difference so I leave it on it's EPP. I guess I can go ahead and try again for 4-4-4-12 though


iGuitarGuy, your memory is rated for 5-4-4-18 so that might explain why it won't run CAS 4. The IC's on the memory should determine what CAS you may be able to run. Have you tried increasing the VDimm any?

Good luck


----------



## gfk

Thanks you guys. It's good to know. ^_^


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


it doesnt like cas 4. I can do 5-4-4-12 but that doesnt yield that much difference so I leave it on it's EPP. I guess I can go ahead and try again for 4-4-4-12 though


Those OCZ Fatal1ty sticks are the same as my Mushkin HP2's, they use cheap IC's that are locked for Cas 5 (Sub timings not locked) that's why they won't do Cas 4.

They don't clock very high though, only around 1008mhz


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Those OCZ Fatal1ty sticks are the same as my Mushkin HP2's, they use cheap IC's that are locked for Cas 5 (Sub timings not locked) that's why they won't do Cas 4.

They don't clock very high though, only around 1008mhz


 What about corsair xms2 sticks? I have those too.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, your memory is rated for 5-4-4-18 so that might explain why it won't run CAS 4. The IC's on the memory should determine what CAS you may be able to run. Have you tried increasing the VDimm any?

Good luck


 I think I'm running too high voltage already, haha. See, I have no idea why, but my voltage for the vDIMMS go to 2.13. Shouldn't it be lower?

I know I can get some high overclocks on my ram but I don't think my latencies can be any tighter.


----------



## raisethe3

Which stick? Could you link it?

You can try setting it 4-4-4-12 and see if it works.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


What about corsair xms2 sticks? I have those too.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Which stick? Could you link it?

You can try setting it 4-4-4-12 and see if it works.


 http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82e16820145590
It looks like that but the specs seem different. I had some running fine at 5-4-4-12. I think that it was rated at 4-4-4-12, but I'm not sure.


----------



## raisethe3

Hmm...I remember having that memory a long time ago (07), lol. But anyways, could you check the package of your memory? See what it says? What about your command rate? What did you set it at?

Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82e16820145590
It looks like that but the specs seem different. I had some running fine at 5-4-4-12. I think that it was rated at 4-4-4-12, but I'm not sure.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Hmm...I remember having that memory a long time ago (07), lol. But anyways, could you check the package of your memory? See what it says? What about your command rate? What did you set it at?

Good luck!

Haha, package? I got this ram years ago as well (I don't know the year) from Fry's. I set the command at 2t. I didn't try to overclock it much.


----------



## raisethe3

ok, if you overclocking, which lead me to believe that you won't be able to have it at default 4-4-4-12 timings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Haha, package? I got this ram years ago as well (I don't know the year) from Fry's. I set the command at 2t. I didn't try to overclock it much.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


ok, if you overclocking, which lead me to believe that you won't be able to have it at default 4-4-4-12 timings.


 I'm confused. 
I haven't overclocked it before, it is in another PC and wanted to see what you guys thought about overclocking it. Thats all.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Happy New Years Eastern time!


----------



## raisethe3

Ok, this is getting weird. But could you post the PC specs your are using with this memory? I need to know what you're working with and perhaps I can see the BIOS and tell you where you can change a few things to get it to working properly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
I'm confused.
I haven't overclocked it before, it is in another PC and wanted to see what you guys thought about overclocking it. Thats all.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Ok, this is getting weird. But could you post the PC specs your are using with this memory? I need to know what you're working with and perhaps I can see the BIOS and tell you where you can change a few things to get it to working properly.


 I was just asking your prediction for how much it will overclock.(timings and frequency) I know how to overclock it. Also I was wondering how much voltage is okay to put on it.(1.9, 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, etc)

I was saying how I was planning on overclocking it. I haven't done anything with it yet since it is in another PC I have (that it has been running in for a while, non overclocked).

No confusions!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
I think I'm running too high voltage already, haha. See, I have no idea why, but my voltage for the vDIMMS go to 2.13. Shouldn't it be lower?

iGuitarGuy, I believe your OCZ set is rated for 2.0 - 2.1 volts. If you can provide the model number (printed on the sticker) that might helps us determine the correct specifications.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82e16820145590
It looks like that but the specs seem different. I had some running fine at 5-4-4-12. I think that it was rated at 4-4-4-12, but I'm not sure.

If you can grab the model number off of this set too then we might be able to tell you the type of IC's. There were quite a few different revisions of this memory and a lot of them had different IC's.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, I believe your OCZ set is rated for 2.0 - 2.1 volts. If you can provide the model number (printed on the sticker) that might helps us determine the correct specifications.

If you can grab the model number off of this set too then we might be able to tell you the type of IC's. There were quite a few different revisions of this memory and a lot of them had different IC's.

Good luck










 o.o Wow, I'm an idiot. I have one dying stick laying right here and I didn't know it was one of the ones I was talking about until I looked at it. It's okay though, because I have 2-3 other good sticks of this. It says CM2X1024-6400C4 it is 2.10V ver 2.1 need more numbers? xD


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


o.o Wow, I'm an idiot. I have one dying stick laying right here and I didn't know it was one of the ones I was talking about until I looked at it. It's okay though, because I have 2-3 other good sticks of this. It says CM2X1024-6400C4 it is 2.10V ver 2.1 need more numbers? xD


iGuitarGuy, the IC's on that set should be ProMOS.Promos is not that great when it comes to overclocking unfortunately. I was hoping they would be Micron D9Gxx's arg.

Of course you'll never find out how well they do until you try









Good luck buddy


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, the IC's on that set should be ProMOS.Promos is not that great when it comes to overclocking unfortunately. I was hoping they would be Micron D9Gxx's arg.

Of course you'll never find out how well they do until you try









Good luck buddy


 Well, I have another set that look exactly like this but are probably different as i got them at a different year as these, so I will check those too.


----------



## Shooter116

I'm looking forward to getting my 550BE up and running, but I have a quick question.. I've never had the opportunity to use a brand new CPU until now, so I have never installed one. But for the time being, I will be using the stock cooler and want to know if I should bother with aftermarket thermal paste or keep what comes on the heatsink?

I won't be doing any major overclocking with the stock heatsink, but I may try to unlock it at the stock speed to see if I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Tator Tot

Some Heatsinks come with good thermal paste (Arctic Cooling ones come with MX-2 and OCZ ones with Freeze) and others do not come with good paste.

I would suggest picking up a tube of IC Diamond, MX-2, or Freeze


----------



## HondaGuy

Looks like the New 550 C3 are going to be Locked multiplier...... But will unlock as a Quad

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...0&postcount=19


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Looks like the New 550 C3 are going to be Locked multiplier...... But will unlock as a Quad

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...0&postcount=19

Wasn't this confirmed for the C3 Revision 720 & 550's already. And that's why they were going to introduce the 745BE & 555BE's?


----------



## raisethe3

That's correct. 550 will be locked and the 555BE will be unlocked. Also the 745BE or (740 can't remember) was essentially a revision of the 720BE if I am not mistaken.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Wasn't this confirmed for the C3 Revision 720 & 550's already. And that's why they were going to introduce the 745BE & 555BE's?


----------



## [email protected]'D

I don't get this..Soo there making the new C3 550*BE* with a locked multi. Then why call it a BE? Or isn't it. For some reason I don't believe this. It deosnt make sense if this is true why wasnt the new"ish" C3 965BE a locked multi? After all it was the C3 revision of the old C2 chip. Likewise the C3 550 will be the "newer" verison of the C2 550.

IGNORE THIS IF THEY ARN'T CALLING THE NEW 550 A *Black Edition*


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I don't get this..Soo there making the new C3 550*BE* with a locked multi. Then why call it a BE? Or isn't it. For some reason I don't believe this. It deosnt make sense if this is true why wasnt the new"ish" C3 965BE a locked multi? After all it was the C3 revision of the old C2 chip. Likewise the C3 550 will be the "newer" verison of the C2 550.

IGNORE THIS IF THEY ARN'T CALLING THE NEW 550 A *Black Edition*

The new 550 won't be a black edition I believe.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I don't get this..Soo there making the new C3 550*BE* with a locked multi. Then why call it a BE? Or isn't it. For some reason I don't believe this. It deosnt make sense if this is true why wasnt the new"ish" C3 965BE a locked multi? After all it was the C3 revision of the old C2 chip. Likewise the C3 550 will be the "newer" verison of the C2 550.

IGNORE THIS IF THEY ARN'T CALLING THE NEW 550 A *Black Edition*

The new Black Edition will be the *AMD Phenom II x2 555 Black edition*

They will also release a *AMD Phenom II x2 550 Callisto*


----------



## raisethe3

That's what I was trying to say. Now...where's the Phenom II 555BE? Geez, taking too long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The new Black Edition will be the *AMD Phenom II x2 555 Black edition*

They will also release a *AMD Phenom II x2 550 Callisto*


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


That's what I was trying to say. Now...where's the Phenom II 555BE? Geez, taking too long.


 I know... I want it now!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

I have been waiting for the 555BE for about a month+ If I dont see it soon I'll Just get a 965 or wait out for the 6 cores


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I have been waiting for the 555BE for about a month+ If I dont see it soon I'll Just get a 965 or wait out for the 6 cores


Foxy, I gave up and went with a 620. So far I haven't been disappointed


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Foxy, I gave up and went with a 620. So far I haven't been disappointed










 How's the windows 7 rating or cpu benchmark in 3dmark?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


How's the windows 7 rating or cpu benchmark in 3dmark?


iGuitarGuy, sorry I didn't have a chance to run 3DMark06. The rating in Windows 7 was 5.9 at stock settings. I actually have to revert back to XP due to compatibility issues with some apps that I use (work related).


----------



## NexusUK

Hello. Have you all checked this out?
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56715

SOme very useful info there for OC'ing. HTH


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, sorry I didn't have a chance to run 3DMark06. The rating in Windows 7 was 5.9 at stock settings. I actually have to revert back to XP due to compatibility issues with some apps that I use (work related).

Aww, well do you have XP and 7 dual boot? That seems like a good idea.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NexusUK*


Hello. Have you all checked this out?
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56715

SOme very useful info there for OC'ing. HTH


Hmm, I need some 1333 5-5-5-24 1t ram... Any suggestions?








Or do you know some of the fastest ddr3 memory?


----------



## HondaGuy

Check it out guys.....

http://www.overclock.net/8069053-post1.html


----------



## raisethe3

That's cool, but I still haven't purchase because they are not releasing the chip yet. *lookin @ AMD*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Check it out guys.....

http://www.overclock.net/8069053-post1.html


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Hmm, I need some 1333 5-5-5-24 1t ram... Any suggestions?








Or do you know some of the fastest ddr3 memory?

iGuitarGuy, I'm sure there are some 6-6-6-18 DDR3 sticks out there..maybe. The fastest I've seen so far is from Mushkin. That kit was 7-7-7-20 2T. I think there was also a older G.Skill set that ran the same timings. My Crucial set runs D9JNM IC's. I can do 7-7-7-20 with 1.6 volts. CAS 6 for me is a definite no go









Good luck


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Hmm, I need some 1333 5-5-5-24 1t ram... Any suggestions?








Or do you know some of the fastest ddr3 memory?

The OCZ animal kit should be able to pull of CL 5 @ 1333mhz


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, I'm sure there are some 6-6-6-18 DDR3 sticks out there..maybe. The fastest I've seen so far is from Mushkin. That kit was 7-7-7-20 2T. I think there was also a older G.Skill set that ran the same timings. My Crucial set runs D9JNM IC's. I can do 7-7-7-20 with 1.6 volts. CAS 6 for me is a definite no go









Good luck

Older D9GTS sticks (2x1gb DDR3 1333 cas 6 1.8v ballistix tracers) can do 6-5-5-18-1T.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Older D9GTS sticks (2x1gb DDR3 1333 cas 6 1.8v ballistix tracers) can do 6-5-5-18-1T.

Tator, wow that is fast!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, wow that is fast!

It doesn't make much of a difference in overall performance.

Since AMD has an IMC Frequency that's not linked to the CPU Frequency, even lax memory timings are not so much of a problem any more.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

How do you think the performance of the ripjaws will compare?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ripjaws%201866 
Or how much will it overclock do you know timings wise? Some people say they can reach 2000mhz, though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


How do you think the performance of the ripjaws will compare?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ripjaws%201866 
Or how much will it overclock do you know timings wise? Some people say they can reach 2000mhz, though.


RipJaws are a no go on AM3 Systems.

Something G.Skill did with the sticks prevents them from working at even DDR3 1066 Cas 9 settings, with intense voltage.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=234989


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


RipJaws are a no go on AM3 Systems.

Something G.Skill did with the sticks prevents them from working at even DDR3 1066 Cas 9 settings, with intense voltage.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=234989


"*Pros:* works on my AM3 motherboard @ 1600 MHZ with (1T CR) 
with no overclocking, to get to 1866 or more speeds i have to overclock my fsb and use @ 2T-cr with manual timings as rated, not hot temps like some others maybe because its low voltage. Top quality memory I always use G-skill when I have the chance

*Cons:* nada

*Other Thoughts:* MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3
Phenom II X2 550 Black edition callisto (unlock to 4 cores)
4GB ddr3 G-Skill ( waiting for other 4GB )
SSD-60 GB
ATI 3870X2
750W PSU
cosmos 1000 case "

he got it running in an am3

"*G.Skill "Ripjaws" WILL WORK WITH AM3 !*

*Pros:* According to G.Skill email support: The G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL is our new memory technology so you may want to consider that as well since it is also 
$15 cheaper. There has not been any direct comparisons, so I can not be sure of actual performance differences, but I'm sure either would work great on your AM3 platform. 
All of the Ripjaws Series memory packages will work with your AM3 platform. If you purchase the F3-15000CL9D-4GBRH, you will have the option of operating DDR3-1866 or DDR3-1600. At 1600, you may 
lower the timings to enhance performance. Any of the packages we have stated will be fast for your setup.
According to Mushkin tele support: the issue of intell memory not working on AMD processors is the actual memory chip and the manufacturer (not BIOS or SPD).

*Cons:* NONE

*Other Thoughts:* Thanks to Newegg for their GREAT website for researching PC system builds. Without the Mfgr info I would not have found the support resources to become more informed on memory issues. "

...another guy saying it works.


----------



## Tator Tot

Chew* & my personal experience > That Newegg reviewer.

Besides, that's hoping you get a revision of the RAM that works.

I'd rather go with sticks that you know 100%, with out a doubt, will work.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Chew* & my personal experience > That Newegg reviewer.

Besides, that's hoping you get a revision of the RAM that works.

I'd rather go with sticks that you know 100%, with out a doubt, will work.


 That's true. 100% is always better. I can't find too many decent sticks on Newegg though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


That's true. 100% is always better. I can't find too many decent sticks on Newegg though.


These two kits use the same IC's. And can go down to Cas 6 1333mhz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


That's true. 100% is always better. I can't find too many decent sticks on Newegg though.


iGuitarGuy, I'd go with Crucial. Since they are the consumer brand of Micron, you'll probably get a kit with some nice D9's.

Tator Tot, if I wanted to shoot for CAS 6 should I try for something higher than 1.6 volts?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


These two kits use the same IC's. And can go down to Cas 6 1333mhz


 Any 1600 cas 6?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Also, is it true that ddr3 triple channel can work for amd as well? I heard that triple channel is just dual channel plus one more stick?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Also, is it true that ddr3 triple channel can work for amd as well? I heard that triple channel is just dual channel plus one more stick?


iGuitarGuy, if I'm not mistaken AMD's IMC should only be engineered for dual-channel memory.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, if I'm not mistaken AMD's IMC should only be engineered for dual-channel memory.


Then how do some people add dual channel sticks to i7's and run it as triple channel?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Then how do some people add dual channel sticks to i7's and run it as triple channel?

iGuitarGuy, I believe that is because Intel's IMC is engineered to work with both dual and triple channel memory configurations.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, I believe that is because Intel's IMC is engineered to work with both dual and triple channel memory configurations.

Ugh, intel....


----------



## terence52

intel imc is designed to work wif triple channel 
Eg: instead of 1333x2
its 1333x3
higher amount of bandwidth and higher amount of rams count be fitted


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Then how do some people add dual channel sticks to i7's and run it as triple channel?


RAM is RAM. AMD can only accept dual channel, which means sticks in multiples of two. Add one stick to a triple channel kit and it suddenly becomes a dual channel kit.

For example, I use a 6GB triple channel kit. It used to run in single channel, because like I said, for AMD to use dual channel, the # of sticks has to be in multiples of two. I removed one of the 3 sticks and then I was able to use dual channel.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Foxy, I gave up and went with a 620. So far I haven't been disappointed









Ahh cool cool, as I said I'm going to hold out a few more weeks, see if the 555 appears. If not I smell a nice 965 C3

And how come the 620 and not 630?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, I'd go with Crucial. Since they are the consumer brand of Micron, you'll probably get a kit with some nice D9's.

Tator Tot, if I wanted to shoot for CAS 6 should I try for something higher than 1.6 volts?

Not all of the sticks can do that, but I've seen it on 1.75v before. Which is not high at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Any 1600 cas 6?

Some D9 & Elipda Hyper IC's can do it, not the easiest of work, but it can be done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Also, is it true that ddr3 triple channel can work for amd as well? I heard that triple channel is just dual channel plus one more stick?

You can put a triple channel kit in an AMD Board, but you will run in either asynchronous dual channel.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


And how come the 620 and not 630?


Foxy, with one of my setups I was able to get the 620 and an Asus board for $158. The other I just bought because the price was more attractive. I got a 90117 so it wasn't too bad. It does 2540NB on 1.3 cpu-nb volts. I've posted at 2800NB but it wasn't stable. I bet it could with 1.4+ cpu-nb volts


----------



## iGuitarGuy

"AMD products for Q1
*AMD: New CPUs under way - 555 Black Edition included*

What are AMD's short-term plans after Intel presented the Clarkdale portfolio? Rumors schedule new processors for late January.










AMD: New CPUs are supposed to come in *Q1* - *555 Black Edition* mentioned. [Source: view picture gallery]

After the official introduction of Intel's Clarkdale processors one might ask what AMD is planning for the next weeks. Among other things rumors mention for example a *555* *Black Edition* which is supposed to become the fastest dual-core CPU in the product array. Furthermore the Athlon II family is supposed to be expanded, too: *635 as new quad-core, 440 as new triple-core and 255 as new dual-core.* Technical details or a release date have not been mentioned by ExtremeTech. The website also didn't reveal the source for the information, but the general direction doesn't seem to be implausible.

In the GPU section AMD is also said to plan new models of the Radeon HD 5700 and HD 5800 series as well as a 5970 X2. Furthermore a hint for "the fastest IGP Desktop Platformâ€ indicates that the *chipsets of the 800 series are coming soon*, too. The first of the product launches are expected in late *January*."

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,7...included/News/


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Also Q2 Thuban hexacore!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Also Q2 Thuban hexacore!


iGuitarGuy, it's about time this came out for the desktop platform. They've had the Istanbul (hexacore) out for a while now. Wonder if it's any different then Thuban


----------



## raisethe3

@i*GuitarGuy*- Finally good to hear some news about the Phenom II 555BE that I was expecting. So its coming late in January huh. No biggie, its just a couple of weeks worth waiting.

@*think3r*- Sorry you couldn't wait long enough for the 555BE. But I am sure you'll be happy with the quad you got.

@*[email protected]'D*- Look, its finally here! Can't wait to get it and put my new Dark Knight cooler that I got for Christmas!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

http://thefutureofthings.com/news/68...-core-cpu.html

"Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) is developing processors with 12 cores which are targeted for release in the first half of 2010. This new plan has deviated from the original product vision of 8-core chips. The 12-core processor is code-named Magny-Cours. The chip will include 12MB of L3 cache and support DDR3 RAM."

"AMD is also planning to release a 6-core chip in 2010 to complement the 12-core chip to meet requirement of systems that do not need 12 cores. Code-named Sao Paulo, the chip will include 6MB of L3 cache and support for DDR3 RAM. The new chips will be manufactured using 45-nanometer process (already used in Intelâ€™s current generation processors), which should increase power efficiency."


----------



## [email protected]'D

Im seriously looking forward to the 800 series chipset I can smell a new mobo in the horizon*sniff sniff*and yea I want to see the 555BE in the shops erm NOW


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


is also said to plan new models of the Radeon HD 5700 and HD 5800 series as well as a *5970 X2*. Furthermore a hint for "the fastest IGP Desktop Platformâ€ indicates that the chipsets of the 800 series are coming soon, too. The first of the product launches are expected in late January."

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,7...included/News/


Is that 4GPUs on one board?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


Is that 4GPUs on one board?


Pyra, it could possible be two PCB's sandwiched together. I doubt that is (4) GPU's on one PCB


----------



## raisethe3

What's wrong with your mobo? I don't see why upgrading the 800 series would benefit anything would it?

I saw someone posted an image like this. But I don't see what's big about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Im seriously looking forward to the 800 series chipset I can smell a new mobo in the horizon*sniff sniff*and yea I want to see the 555BE in the shops erm NOW


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


What's wrong with your mobo? I don't see why upgrading the 800 series would benefit anything would it?

I saw someone posted an image like this. But I don't see what's big about it.



Nothing. and if it wouldnt benefit anything why would they make it?

I just fancy a change


----------



## dayglo98

Hello to everyone ! Guys I would appreciate some quick help I am buying a x2 550 today, I had a MA770T-UD3P on order but I am thinking of cancelling it since I might want a second pcie slot later (either for a second 4850 or a used nv card for physx). What motherboard do you recommend ? I will look by myself at the chart on first page of this thread but I would still appreciate some opinions, thanks ! Buying today if all goes well

Thanks to everyone


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
Hello to everyone ! Guys I would appreciate some quick help I am buying a x2 550 today, I had a MA770T-UD3P on order but I am thinking of cancelling it since I might want a second pcie slot later (either for a second 4850 or a used nv card for physx). What motherboard do you recommend ? I will look by myself at the chart on first page of this thread but I would still appreciate some opinions, thanks ! Buying today if all goes well

Thanks to everyone

It all depends on your budget tbh.

any of these though

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128419
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128416
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130223
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131363
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128415
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131392
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136067


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
Hello to everyone ! Guys I would appreciate some quick help I am buying a x2 550 today, I had a MA770T-UD3P on order but I am thinking of cancelling it since I might want a second pcie slot later (either for a second 4850 or a used nv card for physx). What motherboard do you recommend ? I will look by myself at the chart on first page of this thread but I would still appreciate some opinions, thanks ! Buying today if all goes well

Thanks to everyone

If you don't mind open box the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO is a good board.

But my budget suggestion most of the time falls on the Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P for overclockability & features.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Nothing. and if it wouldnt benefit anything why would they make it?

I just fancy a change









What's your highest stable with a quad nowadays? You said something about not being able to do the 4 ghz thing anymore.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
Hello to everyone ! Guys I would appreciate some quick help I am buying a x2 550 today, I had a MA770T-UD3P on order but I am thinking of cancelling it since I might want a second pcie slot later (either for a second 4850 or a used nv card for physx). What motherboard do you recommend ? I will look by myself at the chart on first page of this thread but I would still appreciate some opinions, thanks ! Buying today if all goes well

Dayglo98, a new purchase! Very exciting









Are you wanting to use your existing DDR2 memory with the new board? If so I'd recommend checking out the GA-MA790X-UD4P (Crossfire 16x/8x). Unfortunately Newegg doesn't carry that board anymore but there are several other places still selling it. For a DDR3 board, have a look at the GA-MA790XT-UD4P(Crossfire 16x/8x). These are both excellent motherboards from Gigabyte. Good quality and great for overclocking.

Good luck with your purchases

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If you don't mind open box the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO is a good board.

Tator, I have the mATX version of this board and WOW does it have some nice overclocking features!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Dayglo98, a new purchase! Very exciting









Are you wanting to use your existing DDR2 memory with the new board? If so I'd recommend checking out the GA-MA790X-UD4P (Crossfire 16x/8x). Unfortunately Newegg doesn't carry that board anymore but there are several other places still selling it. For a DDR3 board, have a look at the GA-MA790XT-UD4P(Crossfire 16x/8x). These are both excellent motherboards from Gigabyte. Good quality and great for overclocking.

Good luck with your purchases

EDIT:

Tator, I have the mATX version of this board and WOW does it have some nice overclocking features!


I also recommend this board. I would get this board over the ma790x-ud4p since it is ddr3 supporting instead of ddr2. The imc on the 550 seems to like the lower voltage ddr3 and you might get a higher cpu overclock as well with it!

Be careful and ground yourself when you unpackage and install the motherboard though so you don't accidentally shock it with static, like some other people probably have, killing their board.

EDIT: I meant the ma790xt-ud4p.


----------



## unforgivable

anybody OC an x2 thats been unlocked only to an x3, I can get 4 cores but it wont boot windows, shuts down at starting windows screen. Should I just OC the x3 (Prime95 Stable) or try an get an x4, or keep an x2.

Also how has everyone's results been using the OCZ Vendetta with OCZ freeze paste.

thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unforgivable*


anybody OC an x2 thats been unlocked only to an x3, I can get 4 cores but it wont boot windows, shuts down at starting windows screen.


Unforgivable, plenty of users have unlocked their X2's into Tri-Cores so it's definitely worth trying. The fourth core on your 550 could actually be faulty. Did you make sure to apply enough voltage to the cpu after unlocking?

Good luck


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you don't mind open box the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO is a good board.

But my budget suggestion most of the time falls on the Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P for overclockability & features.










I have this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...8&Tpk=MA-790XT and it's a blast as far as need.


----------



## terence52

too bad the giga ma790xt -ud4p retails here at $250-300sgd
which is damm expensive


----------



## dayglo98

whaaaat can't believe my huuuge post disappeared, to make things short (5am = go to bed ! *slap*) thanks for all the replies, and....

coming from an x2 5000+,m2n-sli,4gb ddr800 and with the upgrade costing only 150$ after selling these parts, will my wow factor (and oc potential) really be diminished if I go cheap (and impatient) on the ram and buy ocz cas9 ddr 1333 ? It's the only thing available locally that fits my budget.

Thank you very much


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


whaaaat can't believe my huuuge post disappeared, to make things short (5am = go to bed ! *slap*) thanks for all the replies, and....

coming from an x2 5000+,m2n-sli,4gb ddr800 and with the upgrade costing only 150$ after selling these parts, will my wow factor (and oc potential) really be diminished if I go cheap (and impatient) on the ram and buy ocz cas9 ddr 1333 ? It's the only thing available locally that fits my budget.

Thank you very much


 1333 ram can be very good, dayglo. You should try tightening the timings when you get it though. By it self, it's not bad either.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unforgivable*


anybody OC an x2 thats been unlocked only to an x3, I can get 4 cores but it wont boot windows, shuts down at starting windows screen. Should I just OC the x3 (Prime95 Stable) or try an get an x4, or keep an x2.

Also how has everyone's results been using the OCZ Vendetta with OCZ freeze paste.

thanks


 If your motherboard is updated, try unlocking only one core. First, try core 2(The third core), then try core 3 if that doesnt work. Tell us about your results!









On my 550, my core 2 is unstable sometimes, so sometime I'll go triple-core as well. Hope all this helps!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
What's your highest stable with a quad nowadays? You said something about not being able to do the 4 ghz thing anymore.

0Ghz I have given up using it as a quad was fine in the first 4-5 weeks @ 4Ghz then out of no where started BSOD'ing all over the place. lowered it from 3.9 then 3.7 with a bit more voltage but same problem. Then tried it at 3.6 x4 the other day to run some benchmarks with my friend and had the same problem so its staying as a duel core for know until I get my hands on a 555BE or 965BE C3...


----------



## dayglo98

thanks for your opinion iGuitarguy next time I post should be on my new rig


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


0Ghz I have given up using it as a quad was fine in the first 4-5 weeks @ 4Ghz then out of no where started BSOD'ing all over the place. lowered it from 3.9 then 3.7 with a bit more voltage but same problem. Then tried it at 3.6 x4 the other day to run some benchmarks with my friend and had the same problem so its staying as a duel core for know until I get my hands on a 555BE or 965BE C3...










 Have you tried unlocking just core 2 or core 3? Running as a triple core should do it.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


thanks for your opinion iGuitarguy next time I post should be on my new rig










 Can't wait to see it!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


will my wow factor (and oc potential) really be diminished if I go cheap (and impatient) on the ram and buy ocz cas9 ddr 1333 ? It's the only thing available locally that fits my budget.


Dayglo98, it really depends on what set of ram you go with. If the IC's are "good" then you should be able to tighten them up. This in combination with a overclocked NB Frequency will show a nice bump in performance. My Crucial set which was stock at 9-9-9-24 easily did 7-7-7-20 with 1.65 volts.

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


coming from an x2 5000+,m2n-sli,4gb ddr800 and with the upgrade costing only 150$ after selling these parts, will my wow factor (and oc potential) really be diminished if I go cheap (and impatient) on the ram and buy ocz cas9 ddr 1333 ? It's the only thing available locally that fits my budget.

Thank you very much


Find out which OCZ sticks they are.

Potentially they run good IC"s that will allow you to overclock them easily, or tighten down the timings, depending on how you overclock your system.


----------



## 2trickky4every1

Could my PSU be stopping me from sucessfully unlock my other 2 cores because it will turn on the fans and then just shut off


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2trickky4every1*


Could my PSU be stopping me from sucessfully unlock my other 2 cores because it will turn on the fans and then just shut off


2trickky4every1, are you experiencing these issues when running the 550 as a dual-core or is this only when you enabled "ACC"? After making changes in the bios and saving does the machine power off?

Good luck


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


2trickky4every1, are you experiencing these issues when running the 550 as a dual-core or is this only when you enabled "ACC"? After making changes in the bios and saving does the machine power off?

Good luck


I know the question is not aimed at me but, when I enable acc, save and restart my machine powers off for around 3 seconds before it restarts, without ACC all the fans and lights stay on and it just restarts normally. Is this normal?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2trickky4every1*


Could my PSU be stopping me from sucessfully unlock my other 2 cores because it will turn on the fans and then just shut off


No, that usually indicates the other cores are active but unstable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


I know the question is not aimed at me but, when I enable acc, save and restart my machine powers off for around 3 seconds before it restarts, without ACC all the fans and lights stay on and it just restarts normally. Is this normal?


Pyra, I'm not sure if this is "normal" but the same thing actually happens on my new Gigabyte board. The same happens when I disable this feature.

Hope that helps


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Pyra, I'm not sure if this is "normal" but the same thing actually happens on my new Gigabyte board. The same happens when I disable this feature.

Hope that helps


Thanks, that has put my mind at ease at least.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Pyra, I'm not sure if this is "normal" but the same thing actually happens on my new Gigabyte board. The same happens when I disable this feature.

Hope that helps


My UD3P, UD4P, & UD5P were all the same.

With the ACC enabled it fully turns off instead of what would be referred to as a warm restart.


----------



## 2trickky4every1

sometimes as a dual the fans will run and then it will restart itself sometimes more than once with certian overclocks mostly around 3.9GHz before anything shows up on the screen and it does not display a message that the overclock was unsucessful and then it will boot into windows like normal


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2trickky4every1*


sometimes as a dual the fans will run and then it will restart itself sometimes more than once with certian overclocks mostly around 3.9GHz before anything shows up on the screen and it does not display a message that the overclock was unsucessful and then it will boot into windows like normal


2trickky4every1, your power supply has plenty of amperage via 12volt rail so the power supply may not be an issue. Have you tried smaller overclocks to like 3.5 - 3.6Ghz? Perhaps the 3.9Ghz overclock is not stable (which may explain the reboots).

Good luck


----------



## 2trickky4every1

yeah no problem running it at 3.8GHz no problem as a Dual core


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unforgivable* 
anybody OC an x2 thats been unlocked only to an x3, I can get 4 cores but it wont boot windows, shuts down at starting windows screen. Should I just OC the x3 (Prime95 Stable) or try an get an x4, or keep an x2.

Also how has everyone's results been using the OCZ Vendetta with OCZ freeze paste.

thanks

I don't have any experience with OCZ anything, but a tri-core is still a fantastic CPU, I've been running 3 cores for a while now and have had nothing but a good experience. I'm also able to overclock a little higher because my load temps have gone down with the change from 4 to 3 cores. Let me know if I can be any help with it, and it'd be great if you could post your specs in your sig, certain motherboards have different features you could try to get that last core stable









And sorry for the long absence everybody, the holidays were very busy for me


----------



## dayglo98

Sup guys, finally got my system assembled (x2 550, GA-MA770T-UD3P, Patriot Viper II sector 5 2x2gb 1333Mhz).

Now first thing I tried upon boot is to enable ACC and hybrid mode, using All Cores setting, then my computer shuts down with the message updating EC firmware, then the computer shuts off for 2-3 secs, reboots, and shuts down after 5-6 seconds







Does this mean either of the two extra cores is unstable ? Also I don't know how to activate just one core.

This Patriot ram was crazy expensive !! 185$CAD after taxes but I have 7 days to get a refund so I will just order some online and get a refund on that one.

Oh yeah I also lost my product key for vista x64























Edit : Only thing I have tried for now is Amd Overdrive, bumped the multi to 17x to get 3.4Ghz, cpu idling at 38 degrees stock volts, SADLY I have to go to work now but I'll be sure to come back tonight, is it possible that by upping the core voltage I might be able to make use of the 2 extra cores ?

Oh yes my bios is f4 !! do I have to change it ?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


Now first thing I tried upon boot is to enable ACC and hybrid mode, using All Cores setting, then my computer shuts down with the message updating EC firmware, then the computer shuts off for 2-3 secs, reboots, and shuts down after 5-6 seconds







Does this mean either of the two extra cores is unstable ? Also I don't know how to activate just one core.


Dayglo98, this is normal after enabling "ACC" and "Hybrid" however the shutting down after the first shutdown is not normal. This could possibly mean that one or both of the cores is faulty. Try increasing the cpu voltage to 1.4 volts to see if that helps.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## dayglo98

boooh 1.4v gives same results. When I get back from work I'll try unlocking just one core (don't know how to do that yet). And about the bios, I have rev. f4 would changing to another one give me more chances of a succesful unlock ? please say yeeeesss


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
I have rev. f4 would changing to another one give me more chances of a succesful unlock ? please say yeeeesss

Dayglo98, yes and and no. A newer bios will sometimes add more options to the bios. There are also some minor fixes that can available. A newer bios with additional options may aid in the success of an unlock. It's worth a shot









Good luck


----------



## dayglo98

well using the @bios utility it downloaded a new bios but it still shows up as F4 on boot.....gotta go to work *sad*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
well using the @bios utility it downloaded a new bios but it still shows up as F4 on boot.....gotta go to work *sad*

Dayglo98, the newest bios according to the Gigabyte website is "F5". Check it out by going to here: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...3096#anchor_os.

Hope that helps


----------



## dayglo98

Daaamn another message not showing up...well I got bios f5 but doesn't do anything more, I set EC to Hybrid and ACC to either Auto or All Cores and on next boot the cpu still shows up as x2 550 and if I go to the bios afterwards ACC has set itself back to Disabled (is this normal behavior ?)

Also my motherboard revision is 1.0, should it still be suitable for an unlock ?
I also tried going up to 1.45v, lowering clocks to as low as 2.0Ghz, it boots but it sets itself back to Disabled.

edit : Thanks for the link btw


----------



## terence52

guys do u think an antec truepower 2.0 480w is enoff to run my system? 
with about 8fans to boot and oc turned up
will it be ok?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
guys do u think an antec truepower 2.0 480w is enoff to run my system?
with about 8fans to boot and oc turned up
will it be ok?

That's only got 336watts on the 12v RAIL, so it would be fine without overclock. But I wouldn't push it.

It's an older unit as well, so you could deserve to get a newer one.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
another message not showing up...well I got bios f5 but doesn't do anything more, I set EC to Hybrid and ACC to either Auto or All Cores and on next boot the cpu still shows up as x2 550 and if I go to the bios afterwards ACC has set itself back to Disabled (is this normal behavior ?)

Dayglo98, honestly it really sounds like the disabled cores are truly faulty. You've tried raising the Vcore with no success and you even tried flashing the bios. Just to clarify when you set "ACC" to *enabled* did you hit the "F10" key to save changes? This setting should reset itself unless of course possibly the bios detected stability issues.

Good luck buddy


----------



## dayglo98

Well from memory not F10 but save and exit







Oh well I'll put it up for sale today and try and grab another one, thanks for every bit of info thinker


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
thanks for every bit of info thinker

Dayglo98, no worries. Hopefully the other members have some other ideas/tricks on getting this to work. Sorry you had troubles unlocking your 550









Good luck


----------



## ez12a

got a 550 BE a week ago from Fry's new year's sale.

Got it successfully unlocked and stable 12 hr prime95 blend at stock speed.

Trying my hardest to get 3.6GHz stable..right now it's prime95 blending at 1.45V, load temps are 56C with a xiggy. Been tweaking individual cores with ACC...it's the unlocked ones that keep failing. Longest it's lasted was just over 5 hours at 1.4V and then core 3 failed.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


Trying my hardest to get 3.6GHz stable..right now it's prime95 blending at 1.45V, load temps are 56C with a xiggy. Been tweaking individual cores with ACC...it's the unlocked ones that keep failing. Longest it's lasted was just over 5 hours at 1.4V and then core 3 failed.


Ez12a, great job on the successful unlock. Would you happen to know your other settings (ie. NB Frequency, memory ect)?

Good luck


----------



## dayglo98

As english isn't my first language I can't turn up great results on google with this request, is it possible to unlock just one core with a gigabyte MA770T-UD3P ? With those -2% things for each core... ?


----------



## crysisanity

Guys I've got a big problem









All of a sudden I'm getting prime errors where I shouldn't, even in regular dual core settings with stock speeds and voltages I've started getting prime errors on core 2 (or 1 if you start from zero), and when I just plain unlocked it I got errors with the three other cores. Now at first I thought I fried core 2 because it was consistently getting the error about 3 times in a row, but as soon as I quad unlocked in fifteen minutes I got the other three errors. Now I've never pushed my ht speed or my cpu-northbridge past ~2650ish and never more than +.3 volts, but I feel like it can't be all of my cores suddenly becoming unstable. I've been running prime with small FTT's to be certain it's not my ram. Any advice on what the problem is would be fantastic, and otherwise I guess I might be saving up for a 555 or maybe a 940


----------



## Bkobe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


Guys I've got a big problem









All of a sudden I'm getting prime errors where I shouldn't, even in regular dual core settings with stock speeds and voltages I've started getting prime errors on core 2 (or 1 if you start from zero), and when I just plain unlocked it I got errors with the three other cores. Now at first I thought I fried core 2 because it was consistently getting the error about 3 times in a row, but as soon as I quad unlocked in fifteen minutes I got the other three errors. Now I've never pushed my ht speed or my cpu-northbridge past ~2650ish and never more than +.3 volts, but I feel like it can't be all of my cores suddenly becoming unstable. I've been running prime with small FTT's to be certain it's not my ram. Any advice on what the problem is would be fantastic, and otherwise I guess I might be saving up for a 555 or maybe a 940



















Unless I've mistaken, you use large FTT to test the memory subsystem since it won't fit in the CPU cache. Maybe do a few cycles of memtest86+ before looking at your CPU. Hopefully, you didn't fry something with too much voltage...


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bkobe7* 
Unless I've mistaken, you use large FTT to test the memory subsystem since it won't fit in the CPU cache. Maybe do a few cycles of memtest86+ before looking at your CPU. Hopefully, you didn't fry something with too much voltage...









I did in fact use small ftt's, not large







and the processor still works for basics, haven't been willing to test games like this yet though, so I'm waiting till tonight to memtest, because I'd like to give it atleast a four or five hours to run. I have not gone over 1.55 volt's either, and I'm 95% confident I've never gone past 50 degrees (core temp).

On a side note, how is the AMD warranty affected by unlocking/overclocking? Does it void it? I just realized you never have to register for their three year warranty, and if I can send it in after the 550's have stopped being sold maybe they'll free upgrade me


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


As english isn't my first language I can't turn up great results on google with this request, is it possible to unlock just one core with a gigabyte MA770T-UD3P ? With those -2% things for each core... ?


Dayglo98, absolutely it's possible. Users with this question I usually refer them to this post: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## unforgivable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Unforgivable, plenty of users have unlocked their X2's into Tri-Cores so it's definitely worth trying. The fourth core on your 550 could actually be faulty. Did you make sure to apply enough voltage to the cpu after unlocking?

Good luck










actually not yet, I was thinking of doing that I'm pretty sure the bios voltage is actually a little off as cpuz says its 1.168V. What should cpu temp be after unlocking and overclocking? Thanks for your help.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unforgivable*


What should cpu temp be after unlocking and overclocking? Thanks for your help.


Unforgivable, you might see something near what you previously had when it was a dual-core. Other things of course make a difference (cooler, case airflow, room ambient temps). Unlocking the 550 will increase the TDP which usually means higher temperatures. Just in case you're not aware after unlocking the 550 temperature readings may not show up properly via Software.

Good luck


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ez12a, great job on the successful unlock. Would you happen to know your other settings (ie. NB Frequency, memory ect)?

Good luck


multi: 18x200
NB frequency is 2200
memory at 800, stock volts
NB voltage one bump above "normal" in BIOS, which i think is 1.2V
ACC currently set at -2,-2,+4,+4

now at 2.5hrs prime95 blend with the new settings..

i might just have to settle for a lower OC...but 3.6 seems so close. I wonder if my PSU could be affecting it... i'm borrowing a friend's Rosewill 550w, the TX750 in my sig is currently being RMAed.


----------



## raisethe3

I thought if you overclock even if its a black edition, it voids your warranty? I may be mistaken on this, but I think its best shoot an e-mail and ask AMD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
I did in fact use small ftt's, not large







and the processor still works for basics, haven't been willing to test games like this yet though, so I'm waiting till tonight to memtest, because I'd like to give it atleast a four or five hours to run. I have not gone over 1.55 volt's either, and I'm 95% confident I've never gone past 50 degrees (core temp).

*On a side note, how is the AMD warranty affected by unlocking/overclocking? Does it void it?* I just realized you never have to register for their three year warranty, and if I can send it in after the 550's have stopped being sold maybe they'll free upgrade me


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That's only got 336watts on the 12v RAIL, so it would be fine without overclock. But I wouldn't push it.

It's an older unit as well, so you could deserve to get a newer one.

thks tator
just curious actually since my old andyson g480 had roughly around the same wattage on the 12v but i was on a my 8450 and a 4850 tat time.
now i remember i actually burned it too


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I thought if you overclock even if its a black edition, it voids your warranty? I may be mistaken on this, but I think its best shoot an e-mail and ask AMD.

acutally i managed to rma my 550be with a broken pin the last time
unless there is no burned marks it should be ok acutally.
anyway i dont think they can check if it been used unlock either since it enabled by acc


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


multi: 18x200
NB frequency is 2200
memory at 800, stock volts
NB voltage one bump above "normal" in BIOS, which i think is 1.2V
ACC currently set at -2,-2,+4,+4

now at 2.5hrs prime95 blend with the new settings..

i might just have to settle for a lower OC...but 3.6 seems so close. I wonder if my PSU could be affecting it... i'm borrowing a friend's Rosewill 550w, the TX750 in my sig is currently being RMAed.


Ez12a, did you also make sure to check your HT Link speed? Make sure it's at or below the stock speed (2000Mhz). Your NB Frequency shouldn't be a problem at 2200Mhz. If you decide to hit 2400Mhz you may have to bump up the CPU-NB voltage.

An insufficient power supply can be the cause of the problem. Both the units you listed above though should be more than adequate. Just for kicks you can always measure the rails during idle/load to verify they are within spec. This can be done with a multimeter.

Good luck buddy


----------



## dayglo98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Dayglo98, absolutely it's possible. Users with this question I usually refer them to this post: http://www.overclock.net/7078242-post1451.html.

Hope that helps










Oooh thanks thinker, I will try this as soon as this run of orthos finishes, I already found someone to sell this cpu to but if it will unlock to 3 cores I'll keep it.

Back with results soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## dayglo98

Bwah still no go, thinker since you are so helpful I would like your opinion, do you have anything bad to say about this memory ? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-276-_-Product

Like I said I bought 2x2Gb Patriot Viper II Sector 5 1333Mhz for 190$CAD that's an insane price but I can return it and get the one I linked for ~120 w/ shipping. I only have 6 days left to return my ram though. Thanks already

Edit : Wee just sold my 550 with a net loss of 15$, not too bad...now I'm wondering if I'm trying my chance again or if I'm getting an x3 720 (x2 550 :115$ x3 720 135$) hmmmm....


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


Bwah still no go, thinker since you are so helpful I would like your opinion, do you have anything bad to say about this memory ? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-276-_-Product

Like I said I bought 2x2Gb Patriot Viper II Sector 5 1333Mhz for 190$CAD that's an insane price but I can return it and get the one I linked for ~120 w/ shipping. I only have 6 days left to return my ram though. Thanks already

Edit : Wee just sold my 550 with a net loss of 15$, not too bad...now I'm wondering if I'm trying my chance again or if I'm getting an x3 720 (x2 550 :115$ x3 720 135$) hmmmm....


Did the same thing







And i got a lucky one that unlocked at default vcore. And for now i'm happy with it.
So, good luck, mate.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
thks tator
just curious actually since my old andyson g480 had roughly around the same wattage on the 12v but i was on a my 8450 and a 4850 tat time.
now i remember i actually burned it too









Well, being an Andyson, it might not have been a great unit.


----------



## el gappo

Also worth noting sometimes a positive acc has hurt my overclocks







but to counter that gigabyte have enabled core control in some of the later bios's so you can effectively disable either core 2 or 3 without messing with acc


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ez12a, did you also make sure to check your HT Link speed? Make sure it's at or below the stock speed (2000Mhz). Your NB Frequency shouldn't be a problem at 2200Mhz. If you decide to hit 2400Mhz you may have to bump up the CPU-NB voltage.

An insufficient power supply can be the cause of the problem. Both the units you listed above though should be more than adequate. Just for kicks you can always measure the rails during idle/load to verify they are within spec. This can be done with a multimeter.

Good luck buddy

thanks!

yea HT is still at 2000, backed the voltage down to 1.4V and reduced the multi for a grand total of 3500 MHz. prime95 blending at this moment for about 8 hours and 40 minutes, and i'll leave it for 12 hrs total. I'm actually surprised how much the CPU temps dropped..now i dont even get to 50C under load. I may just keep it at 3.5GHz. we'll see.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dayglo98* 
Bwah still no go, thinker since you are so helpful I would like your opinion, do you have anything bad to say about this memory ? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-276-_-Product

Dayglo98, in terms of frequency and sub-timings how far were yo able to go with the Patriot set? I've heard from quite a few sources that trying to run lower sub-timings on the Ripjaw kits is somewhat difficult. Low sub-timings and a high nb frequency is something to always consider.

Good luck


----------



## Dinko75

Im in,

Phenom II X4 B50
Biostar TA785GE-128M
Antec 300
All stock cooling
CPUZ- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=935580

NOTE: MY memory is 1066 but always shows up as 533Mhz


----------



## dayglo98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dayglo98, in terms of frequency and sub-timings how far were yo able to go with the Patriot set? I've heard from quite a few sources that trying to run lower sub-timings on the Ripjaw kits is somewhat difficult. Low sub-timings and a high nb frequency is something to always consider.

Good luck

Thinker I didn't even take the time to mess with *anything* apart from the cpu multiplier, I am just not that much into overclocking as I used to be, and it's against my morals to pay 190$ for 4Gb of ram, so if the ripjaws is stable at its advertised speed I'll be happy and I will have saved 70$ that might go towards a Corsair Hydro H50.

Ok I'll admit I didnt even take the time to read on how to overclock on an AM3 platform







wich explains why I haven't checked how far that mem would go


----------



## ez12a

okay, i got 3.5 stable for 12 hrs blend in prime95...but core 3 failed a half hour after the 12hr mark...does it mean it's still unstable? lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
okay, i got 3.5 stable for 12 hrs blend in prime95...but core 3 failed a half hour after the 12hr mark...does it mean it's still unstable? lol

Ez12a, what stability test did you run in Prime95? Is your HT Link speed overclocked? How about your NB Frequency? Is your memory at stock or is it oveclocked as well? If it's failing after 12hours I would say it's still technically "unstable".

Good luck


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dinko75* 
Im in,

Phenom II X4 B50
Biostar TA785GE-128M
Antec 300
All stock cooling
CPUZ- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=935580

NOTE: MY memory is 1066 but always shows up as 533Mhz

its normal dude
you have to multiply your rams speed by 2 to get your real rams speed
since its is ddr. even if it is is 1,2 or 3
even my ddr3 1333mhz shows as 667
but x2 you will get your ddr rams speed
get it?


----------



## el gappo

Would appreciate some benchmarks from you guys







http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ks-thread.html


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ez12a, what stability test did you run in Prime95? Is your HT Link speed overclocked? How about your NB Frequency? Is your memory at stock or is it oveclocked as well? If it's failing after 12hours I would say it's still technically "unstable".

Good luck


I ran Prime95's blend test. HT is at stock speed, NB is 2200 at stock volts. I've backed down to 3.4Ghz, and i'm using OCCT's Linpack to stress. It found errors within half an hour at 3.5.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Would appreciate some benchmarks from you guys







http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ks-thread.html


ok np.
will do it asap lol.


----------



## unforgivable

do you guys trust the cpuz voltage or the AMD overdrive voltage? I would think CPUz is more accurate, but looking for some other opinions.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, AMD Overdrie gives some wonky readings. CPUz is generally more accurate.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
I ran Prime95's blend test. HT is at stock speed, NB is 2200 at stock volts. I've backed down to 3.4Ghz, and i'm using OCCT's Linpack to stress. It found errors within half an hour at 3.5.

Ez12a, does the processor pass stability testing at stock speeds (everything) with (3) cores unlocked? If it doesn't then this 3rd core could be faulty as well









Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah, AMD Overdrie gives some wonky readings. CPUz is generally more accurate.


 Yeah, it confuses me when I set voltages in AMD Overdrive because you have to know how much off it is -.-

Also lately, AMD Overdrive hasn't been able to run on my PC, idk why. Any ideas?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Also lately, AMD Overdrive hasn't been able to run on my PC, idk why. Any ideas?


iGuitarGuy, are you getting any error messages? How about anything in the eventviewer? Did you try reinstalling the application?

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, are you getting any error messages? How about anything in the eventviewer? Did you try reinstalling the application?

Good luck


I had to uninstall and reinstall several times. It didn't help, any though. I'll reinstall in a sec again to get the errors.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

All it said is AMD OverDrive failed to start.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
All it said is AMD OverDrive failed to start.

iGuitarGuy, did you recently install any Windows updates? Did you try running it in different compatibility modes? Was it working before on the same OS? Perhaps you updated something software wise and it's conflicting with the application









Curious...is "system smart fan control" _enabled_ in the bios?

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
iGuitarGuy, did you recently install any Windows updates? Did you try running it in different compatibility modes? Was it working before on the same OS? Perhaps you updated something software wise and it's conflicting with the application









Curious...is "system smart fan control" _enabled_ in the bios?

Good luck

I have no clue, it worked in RC but idk if it ever worked in RTM. I never have the fans on auto, I like em full up. I will check the updates.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Here's my updates


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ez12a, does the processor pass stability testing at stock speeds (everything) with (3) cores unlocked? If it doesn't then this 3rd core could be faulty as well









Good luck

yes, i've ran it at 3.1 and it passed 12 hours of Prime 95 Blend no problem.

just finished OCCT:Linpack for 12 hours at 3.4 so i'm pretty sure i'm stable at this clock. OCCT:Linpack failed within 1/2 hour at higher clocks and i consider it a harder test than prime95.

I'll stay at 3.4 for a bit but my goal is 3.6. I'll let the CPU rest. I've been pretty much stressing it all the time since i got it.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
All it said is AMD OverDrive failed to start.

For some weird reason I get the same problem but only when there is a disc in my DVD drive, it works fine with it ejected.


----------



## Axxess+

Currently Prime95 my current overlock, pushed it further to 3.6 Ghz.
Can I overclock by letting my voltage auto-set itself, thus letting me touching the multiplier only, and do I need to set my voltage myself ?
I'm currently on all stock values, except for my multiplier on 18.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Currently Prime95 my current overlock, pushed it further to 3.6 Ghz.
Can I overclock by letting my voltage auto-set itself, thus letting me touching the multiplier only, and do I need to set my voltage myself ?
I'm currently on all stock values, except for my multiplier on 18.

I have had mine at 3.6Ghz with the voltage set to Manual but with voltage at stock, with it set to auto I get no higher than 3.7Ghz stable so I don't think it does a great job adjusting the voltage for you as I have it stable at 3.9.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyra* 
I have had mine at 3.6Ghz with the voltage set to Manual but with voltage at stock, with it set to auto I get no higher than 3.7Ghz stable so I don't think it does a great job adjusting the voltage for you as I have it stable at 3.9.

Meh, got my answer right there lol. Prime95 crashed my second core, so I guess I do need to add some vcore lol. But, my 3.5 Ghz OC was prefectly stable with stock volts, as in 12 hours in Prime95-stable. One question though; do I need to upp something else, such as the HT link ?
Back in the BIOS I go


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Meh, got my answer right there lol. Prime95 crashed my second core, so I guess I do need to add some vcore lol. But, my 3.5 Ghz OC was prefectly stable with stock volts, as in 12 hours in Prime95-stable. One question though; do I need to upp something else, such as the HT link ?
Back in the BIOS I go









I would leave the HT alone, messing with that has only caused instability so far and I have managed 3.9Ghz without changing anything to do with the HT.

Edit: I did have to raise the CPU-NB to 2400Mhz with a 0.050V raise (not sure what the stock volts are for it)


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyra* 
I would leave the HT alone, messing with that has only caused instability so far and I have managed 3.9Ghz without changing anything to do with the HT.

Thank you for your help








I guess the only way to know how much voltage do I need to add, is by trying by shots of 0.05 or something, right ?


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Thank you for your help








I guess the only way to know how much voltage do I need to add, is by trying by shots of 0.05 or something, right ?


Yes, just up the volts by the smallest increment possible and test for stability, if it any help here are my settings.

CPU: 3.9Ghz 1.475V 19.5 Multi
CPU-NB: 2400Mhz +0.050V
HT-REF: 200Mhz

Everything else is at stock settings.


----------



## Axxess+

Added 0.025V, which is the lowest increment my mobo can go.
Currently at 1.344, and at 3.6 Ghz(3.624.4 Mhz, to be precise). Everything else is at stock.
Will post back if everything is alright(and it should. I don't see why I should needmore vcore than this.)
EDIT: CPU-Z and Everest shows my small vcore increment, but AMD Overdrive still states the two cores as 1.325. Hmm.
Also Prime95 seems to like my clocks.


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Added 0.025V, which is the lowest increment my mobo can go.
Currently at 1.344, and at 3.6 Ghz(3.624.4 Mhz, to be precise). Everything else is at stock.
Will post back if everything is alright(and it should. I don't see why I should needmore vcore than this.)
EDIT: *CPU-Z and Everest shows my small vcore increment, but AMD Overdrive still states the two cores as 1.325. Hmm.*
Also Prime95 seems to like my clocks.


AMD overdrive has never shown any voltage increase for me, I usually trust CPU-Z over most other programs.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


AMD overdrive has never shown any voltage increase for me, I usually trust CPU-Z over most other programs.


Yeah, I thought that too. It's not the best in-Windows overclocking program anyways, althought it is nice since you can see a crapload of details about your CPU/RAM.
CPU just passed the 1024K test in Prime95, too.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Yeah, I thought that too. It's not the best in-Windows overclocking program anyways, althought it is nice since you can see a crapload of details about your CPU/RAM.
CPU just passed the 1024K test in Prime95, too.


i suggest also trying to run OCCT: Linpack. That thing errored out in half an hour opposed to Prime95 blend erroring out just over 12 hours. If i had stopped prime95 exactly at 12hrs i would've thought my clock was stable. Nope.

i could say at 3.5 i passed 12hr prime95 lol







..i wouldn't be lying but my system isn't stable.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


i suggest also trying to run OCCT: Linpack. That thing errored out in half an hour opposed to Prime95 blend erroring out just over 12 hours. If i had stopped prime95 exactly at 12hrs i would've thought my clock was stable. Nope.

i could say at 3.5 i passed 12hr prime95 lol







..i wouldn't be lying but my system isn't stable.


Will try that right now !


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


yes, i've ran it at 3.1 and it passed 12 hours of Prime 95 Blend no problem.


Ez12a, is this as a tri-core? I would try a separate overclock with the processor just as a dual-core to see how high you can clock it. 3.4Ghz seems a little for this processor...perhaps maybe that other core is holding you back. Too me it sounds like you have a true faulty quad-core.

Good luck buddy


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ez12a, is this as a tri-core? I would try a separate overclock with the processor just as a dual-core to see how high you can clock it. 3.4Ghz seems a little for this processor...perhaps maybe that other core is holding you back. Too me it sounds like you have a true faulty quad-core.

Good luck buddy


ahh i dont want to hear that! lol all of my stressing has been with it set up as a quad. I could try just disabling the two extra cores but my CPU rating goes way down in windows 7 after that...i'll just be happy with 3.4 if i can't get any higher.









when i was testing with prime95 at higher clocks it was always core 3 or 4 (assuming core 1 is the first core) that failed. i'll take in the suggestion that positive values in ACC can hurt overclocking.. that was actually the same for my old 7750, where negative values allowed me to get 3.3Ghz.

As long as i can beat a 965 at stock clocks i will be content.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


I could try just disabling the two extra cores but my CPU rating goes way down in windows 7 after that...i'll just be happy with 3.4 if i can't get any higher.


Ez12a, do not worry about the Windows 7 ratings. That thing is a joke in my opinion. Do not let that rating system determine the performance of your machine









Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

Well, after an hour of OCCT, it seems my overclock is stable.
Great stuff. Now I'm at 3.6 Ghz =D


----------



## sub50hz

Thought i would make this my *second* post.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938466










Sorry if the pic is too big, will convert to attachment if you guys want. This setup survived 28 hours of Prime95 and 4 hours of OCCT directly afterwards, and even with the Shuttle's small case and scary-looking lack of cooling, never broke 48*C/44*C core at stock voltage. Cannot, for the life of me, go any higher than this without Prime throwing a BSOD almost instantly, even with VCore around 1.410, so I suppose I will keep it steady at this speed. Also, please excuse the garbage RAM (CAS 6 DDR2-800), it was super-cheap, it works, and the whole point of this setup was to be a bit pennywise and still get decent performance.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Cannot, for the life of me, go any higher than this without Prime throwing a BSOD almost instantly, even with VCore around 1.410, so I suppose I will keep it steady at this speed.

sub50hz, looking great









Have you tried running a lower HT Link speed to see if you gain some more with the cpu? What is your memory currently at (frequency/sub-timings)?

Good luck


----------



## sub50hz

No, I haven't tried reducing the HT link, do you have a suggestion on a setting to start with?

Also, as far as the memory, it's at 840MHz, 6-6-6-18 (Kingston ValueRAM, kinda garbage, but completes 3 passes of Memest at these timings/speed). I can't say I'm disappointed, but I don't have a lot of room for cooling with the SFF the Shuttle offers, unless I run the 92mm fan at near 100% all the time (WAY loud), so perhaps the OC journey for this setup ends here. I also have to consider that I've only got a backbone of 300W to work with. Not anywhere close to ideal, but I guess the Performance







ollar:Size ratio is pretty good. Meh.


----------



## thlnk3r

Sub50hz, any HT Link speed below stock should fine. If you can get it in the 1800 range that would be good. Anything over 2000Mhz may cause stability issues with your OC. Try not overclocking the memory as well. Drop the frequency below stock. Perhaps you could see how far you could get on stock voltage?

Good luck


----------



## sub50hz

My only concern with dropping the HT Link would be reduced bandwidth between the CPU and chipset, although I'm not sure if that's _really_ going to be a problem. We'll see, I'll drop the FSB back down to 200 and reduce the HT link.

Update: HT Link multi @ 9, FSB @ 215 (3.65GHz/19xxMHz HT) no instant BSOD in Prime. Temps, so far, hanging around 38*C (case fan on Medium). Since I have no vCore base setting in BIOS (only Auto or incrementals after detected base), on "Auto", HWMonitor is reporting 1.38 vCore at load, still 1.34 @ idle.


----------



## sub50hz

Update: 1.5 hours of Prime, still running.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940559


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Update: 1.5 hours of Prime, still running.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940559


Sub50hz, that's good to hear









Keep us updated


----------



## sub50hz

Will do. Would love to get 4GHz, but that's obviously not a realistic goal with the amount of available cooling. I wonder if one of those Corsair H50s would fit in here with a little modding...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Will do. Would love to get 4GHz, but that's obviously not a realistic goal with the amount of available cooling. I wonder if one of those Corsair H50s would fit in here with a little modding...


Sub50hz, that's hard to say. I have the H50 in a normal case and it's great. The lines are a little stiff and difficult to move around but the cooling makes up for that. It might be really tight inside a shuttle case. Modding would definitely be required. There was a individual in the H50 Club that modded his H50 with new tubing. Pretty cool stuff









Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Will do. Would love to get 4GHz, but that's obviously not a realistic goal with the amount of available cooling. I wonder if one of those Corsair H50s would fit in here with a little modding...

If you have a 120mm fan spot with some space it's very likely.

Post up a picture of the internals of your case and I should be able to eyeball a guess.

You could always measure it out for the H50's RAD size:
150 x 120 x 22 mm

That's 22mm depth (thickness)
150mm from tube side to the opposite side
and 120mm on the other sides.

With a 25mm fan you'll have 48mm thickness


----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, the tubing is what I am hesitant on. I had mine in a weird position and I was afraid they were going to snap/break off the rad...


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, the tubing is what I am hesitant on. I had mine in a weird position and I was afraid they were going to snap/break off the rad...

Take a torch to them and heat them up, They'll bend for sure....LOL......


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, the tubing is what I am hesitant on. I had mine in a weird position and I was afraid they were going to snap/break off the rad...


Oh I know, I have one and the tubes are a little stiff. I've put one into a DA BOX 100 and it wasn't to bad.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you have a 120mm fan spot with some space it's very likely.


I don't, I would likely have to cut a hole in the top of the case -- the only case fan is a rear-mounted 92mm with a shroud over the radiator (Shuttle stock cooling uses a small CPU heatsink with water-filled pipes -- no pump or circulation -- to said radiator). I've got mesh in the front panel so I can get a better draw in ("side" panels have a series of vent holes towards the bottom), but I'm still going to have to break uot the dremel on this one. Also, there is no piece surrounding the socket on the board, simply 4 holes which the heatsink bolts into. It cools fairly well as is, but I've got the the case fan at ~2900 RPM (read: noisy) in order to keep full-load temps in check. During normal use, 1200 RPM is sufficient, but again, I don't have a ton of space to work with.

I'm well aware I'm not working with the most spacious setup, and most Shuttle owners don't seem to be adventurous enough to do any case modding for cooling purposes, since they work just fine at a stock-clock level with most CPUs. I'll try and snap some pics after football.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thanks man.

I've usually got a good eye for modding (a tlnk3rs brain so to speak) so I may be able to offer some useful suggestions!


----------



## sub50hz

Much appreciated. Also, I'll cut out a 120mm square of cardboard or something for reference, and include it in the pics.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Much appreciated. Also, I'll cut out a 120mm square of cardboard or something for reference, and include it in the pics.


That would be even better









If you have a spare 120 laying around, you could just use that.


----------



## sub50hz

I don't, unfortunately, although I could try and curb my weekend laziness and pull the side fan out of my Antec for a little bit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I don't, unfortunately, although I could try and curb my weekend laziness and pull the side fan out of my Antec for a little bit.










Gut'm like a pig! Take the good bits and scrap the rest


----------



## sub50hz

Lol. Motivation is low here today.


----------



## thlnk3r

sub50hz, boy if you ever go to a standard atx case you'll be spoiled haha


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


sub50hz, boy if you ever go to a standard atx case you'll be spoiled haha


Believe it or not. I like mATX towers more than most ATX towers.

Done right, a compact mATX rig can not only be powerful, but also very nice looking while being able to be stuffed anywhere.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


sub50hz, boy if you ever go to a standard atx case you'll be spoiled haha


I've got my other system inside an Antec 900, but the size of a case like that was not practical for its location (bedroom, no desk, using TV as monitor). Lol, realistically, I'm happy with the current speed, but.... you know. Always looking for a little bit more.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Done right, a compact mATX rig can not only be powerful, but also very nice looking while being able to be stuffed anywhere.

Absolutely. the Shuttle was a STEAL at Fry's (barebones + Athlon II 245 + Caviar Blue 500GB + LG Super Multi + 2GB RAM for $299), and it just so happened to be able to fit on top of a storage cubby next to my bedroom TV.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Absolutely. the Shuttle was a STEAL at Fry's (barebones + Athlon II 245 + Caviar Blue 500GB + LG Super Multi + 2GB RAM for $299), and it just so happened to be able to fit on top of a storage cubby next to my bedroom TV.

NICE! That was definitely a good deal.


----------



## sub50hz

Indeed. I got the 550 at TigerDirect (or CompUSA, whatever the hell it is now, still 5 minutes from home) for 80 bucks on sale, and the GT 240 at Fry's just after Xmas for $89. Also grabbed another 2GB for $45, so the total cost to put an OK bedroom rig together was stupid low, and it's ridiculously small (would be fine if I wasn't trying to milk every little bit out of it, lol).


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Thought i would make this my *second* post.
[ Cannot, for the life of me, go any higher than this without Prime throwing a BSOD almost instantly, even with VCore around 1.410.

Wrath is a bit tricky, to break 3.5 stable I need more volts to the CPU-NB.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Wrath is a bit tricky, to break 3.5 stable I need more volts to the CPU-NB.

Ah, you must not have seen my subsequent postings -- got to 3.64 after adjusting the HT Link. Prime has been running for nearly 8 hours now, no problems yet.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Ah, you must not have seen my subsequent postings -- got to 3.64 after adjusting the HT Link. Prime has been running for nearly 8 hours now, no problems yet.

sub50hz, so awesome! I knew a lowered HT Link would give you a bit more room









Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## ez12a

@ 3.5GHz (quad) stable w/ just about 12 hours of linpack! *knock on wood*
vcore 1.42

gonna make my way to 3.6 or 3.7 hopefully..


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
sub50hz, so awesome! I knew a lowered HT Link would give you a bit more room









Keep up the good work buddy

Went back down to 3.4, after installing the 9800 everything seemed fine, but started getting some artifacting after 6 hours of GPU folding. Checking with ATItool now. Funny thing is, after a driver re-install, I had no problem playing Fallout 3 without issues for an hour. Weird.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Went back down to 3.4, after installing the 9800 everything seemed fine, but started getting some artifacting after 6 hours of GPU folding. Checking with ATItool now. Funny thing is, after a driver re-install, I had no problem playing Fallout 3 without issues for an hour. Weird.

sub50hz, that is strange. Isn't the "GPU folding" aspect more dependent on the video card and not the cpu


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Okay this is weird... I have been overclocking my 550 for a long time and haven't been able to go very high because of stability. Alright, well... I thought that prime95 was a good stability checker... but I really thought about it and I came to the conclusion:

I don't have any programs as crazy as prime95 to make my cpu heat up to anything over 47C. Folding with my cpu barely reaches 46C. I had my B50 at 4ghz at 1.504vcore for a while,







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943492
and it never reached 50C!! I think that my cpu is stable, especially now at 3.8ghz at 1.456vcore








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=945689

I am positive it is stable even though Prime95 kills it within seconds -.-

Like I said, nothing gets it above 50, even the AOD stability test.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Also, I have recently come to the conclusion that my ram likes less voltage. I now run it at 5-4-4-12 2t @1.95v @ 824mhz and now reaches a 7.6 in the Windows 7 rating!







also... look at my cpu idle temps with my vcore and ghz O.O


----------



## raisethe3

@iGuitarGuy- That's very nice! You have really good cooling temp. I am guessing you're using a push-pull setup on that cooler?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


@iGuitarGuy- That's very nice! You have really good cooling temp. I am guessing you're using a push-pull setup on that cooler?


I'm using the stock way of mounting the cooler XD. I have just become really efficient at using it and AS5 after I lapped it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I am positive it is stable even though Prime95 kills it within seconds -.-

Like I said, nothing gets it above 50, even the AOD stability test.


iGuitarGuy, everyone has their own methods of testing so if you feel that OC is stable then by all means stay with that. However if it starts to lock up/crash more often then perhaps it's time to go back to the drawing board and start testing.

Good luck buddy and congrats on the overclock!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


sub50hz, that is strange. Isn't the "GPU folding" aspect more dependent on the video card and not the cpu










Yes, but I'm pretty certain it was really straining the PSU, running both Uniprocessor and GPU clients. I'm only working with 300W -- toned down to 3.4, passed 30 minutes of atitool and 2 runs through 3dmark 06 with no errors or visible artifacting.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


iGuitarGuy, everyone has their own methods of testing so if you feel that OC is stable then by all means stay with that. However if it starts to lock up/crash more often then perhaps it's time to go back to the drawing board and start testing.

Good luck buddy and congrats on the overclock!


Of course, if I see any lock-ups or crashes, I will say proudly that it isn't stable. I have broken the 18 second mark on SuperPi as well! Maybe I will get 17 seconds if I can get it stable at higher.


----------



## razo007

i was oc my cpu using AOD..

but the result is still same with before...

n.. i was set at bios 2.. but still got the same result..

can anybody tell me why....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i was oc my cpu using AOD..

but the result is still same with before...

n.. i was set at bios 2.. but still got the same result..

can anybody tell me why....

Razo007, could you explain in more detail? What type of difficulties are you having? I'm not sure if I exactly understand your problem.

Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

It be better to tell us what you're working with.

Motherboard, CPU type, Memory, etc.

Fill out the UserCP System Information by clicking 'Add System' and fill out the specs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i was oc my cpu using AOD..

but the result is still same with before...

n.. i was set at bios 2.. but still got the same result..

can anybody tell me why....


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
I'm using the stock way of mounting the cooler XD. I have just become really efficient at using it and AS5 after I lapped it.

I meant to say stock fan xD. only 90 cfm and performing so well!


----------



## mestresan

with stock cooler I get:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949703


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mestresan*


with stock cooler I get:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949703


Mestresan, welcome to Overclock.net









Is this your first overclock? For being on the stock cooler and near stock voltage that is a great OC! What kind of stability testing have you performed?

Good luck


----------



## ez12a

i found my processor doesn't really like anything over a 17 multi.

2 hours into OCCT:Linpack @ 3.7! 3.6 stable with 12 hours of prime95 blend AND 12 hours of OCCT:Linpack.


----------



## sub50hz

Well, exploded my PSU this morning. GOODBYE 300W. Picked up a Corsair TX650, obviously cannot mount it inside the Shuttle case, so now it resides outboard. Kind of a negative, but on the plus side, the enormous headroom is much appreciated, and I can go back to a higher OC.

edit: OUP -- Spagett.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Well, exploded my PSU this morning. GOODBYE 300W. Picked up a Corsair TX650, obviously cannot mount it inside the Shuttle case, so now it resides outboard. Kind of a negative, but on the plus side, the enormous headroom is much appreciated, and I can go back to a higher OC.


Sub50hz, wow do you have any pictures of the "exploded" PSU? I'm surprised a 300W lasted that long with that hardware


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Well, exploded my PSU this morning. GOODBYE 300W. Picked up a Corsair TX650, obviously cannot mount it inside the Shuttle case, so now it resides outboard. Kind of a negative, but on the plus side, the enormous headroom is much appreciated, and I can go back to a higher OC.

edit: OUP -- Spagett.










that actually might decrease your case temps a bit with the PSU on the outside lol


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sub50hz, wow do you have any pictures of the "exploded" PSU? I'm surprised a 300W lasted that long with that hardware










It actually doesn't look outside of normal, something must have gone out very deep internally, because it just popped, smoked, and that's all she wrote. I'll grab a pic in a little bit.

I wish I would have sprung for a modular unit, though, I have a LOT of unused cabling.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


that actually might decrease your case temps a bit with the PSU on the outside lol


Maybe, it _was_ getting awfully hot trying to keep up with everything.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


It actually doesn't look outside of normal, something must have gone out very deep internally, because it just popped, smoked, and that's all she wrote.


Sub50hz, hahaha awesome

Perhaps maybe you could make a separate modded box that just holds your "external" power supply


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sub50hz, hahaha awesome

Perhaps maybe you could make a separate modded box that just holds your "external" power supply










I had considered hacking apart an old ATX tower and buying some sheet steel from Home Depot. Perhaps this weekend, I don't start classes again until Wednesday.


----------



## Axxess+

How does noe raise the Northbridge ? Is it more sensible than the CPU, as in I may need to add in more voltage ?
I heard upping the NB = more fps than just upping your clocks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
How does noe raise the Northbridge ? Is it more sensible than the CPU, as in I may need to add in more voltage ?
I heard upping the NB = more fps than just upping your clocks.

Axxess, are you referring to the "HT Clock speed" (ie. 200Mhz)? Raising that can easily be done through the bios. You can do this in increments of 1Mhz. Since you have an unlocked multiplier it's not really required for you to increase the reference clock however it does add some fine tuning functionality to your OC. In regards to the "more FPS" comment I have yet to see that make a difference when gaming...

Hope that helps


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess, are you referring to the "HT Clock speed" (ie. 200Mhz)? Raising that can easily be done through the bios. You can do this in increments of 1Mhz. Since you have an unlocked multiplier it's not really required for you to increase the reference clock however it does add some fine tuning functionality to your OC. In regards to the "more FPS" comment I have yet to see that make a difference when gaming...

Hope that helps


No, I was talking about the HT Link. Sorry for my bad choice of words


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


No, I was talking about the HT Link. Sorry for my bad choice of words










Axxess+, no worries. For the HT Link speed it's probably best if you kept it at or below 2000Mhz. Anything above that may cause stability issues. Increasing the speed normally does not offer any performance benefits. If you're really curious then I say go for it. Test test test









Good luck


----------



## Ruckol1

Most C2's as far as I know don't like anything over a 17x multi.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Most C2's as far as I know don't like anything over a 17x multi.


Mine's at 18.5 and stable : D


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Mine's at 18.5 and stable : D


18X here, as stable as it can be.


----------



## Ruckol1

They usually top out around 3.6-7.5 I find, even sometimes if you pump upwards of 1.475-5, stability is a hit and miss.


----------



## terence52

my multiplier is at 18.5
and mine is an early batch of the 720be


----------



## terence52

oh ya btw
what does the nb2 voltage do for my mobo?
i saw it earlier and i managed to boot into windows at 3.7ghz at 1.425v


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


what does the nb2 voltage do for my mobo?


Terence52, do you mean "NB Voltage"? I have not heard of "NB2" voltage...in any case I believe the "NB Voltage" controls the chipset voltage. This voltage is usually increased whenever the HT Clock speed is overclocked.

Hope that helps


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Terence52, do you mean "NB Voltage"? I have not heard of "NB2" voltage...in any case I believe the "NB Voltage" controls the chipset voltage. This voltage is usually increased whenever the HT Clock speed is overclocked.

Hope that helps









thanks think3r
cos iirc there is one northbridge voltage setting in my bios
but i think i can give it a shot ocing the ht clocks to hit 3.7 lol


----------



## slapchop

Hello to all! new here, but not to overclocking (been oc'ing since the pentium 200mmx days lol). I have been having a weird issue while trying to clock my 550 be. It does 3.6 stable just by bumping the multi to 18x. Nothing else needed. It is also stable at the same 3.6 oc with 2800mhz NB with a +.300 NB-VID voltage bump. Temps are actually pretty good(20-23 idle and 38-40 max) for the stock cooler, but my ambient is pretty low too at ~18-20c. The problem is that nothing over that is stable. I can get to the desktop at 3910 (200x19.5 1.5vcore and various other settings using multi and fsb as well as bumping the NB, and ram voltages too) but it always crashes after a short while. It would seem that being able to get 3.6 without bumping the voltage would leave some headroom. This wont even do 3.7 stable all the way up to 1.5v(in .025 increments). The part thats really confusing is I always get the same sort of crash, but it's not lockups or bsod's-- it looks exactly like a gpu crash with the screen flashing vertical lines and changing colors. Only, my gpu is at default stock settings (catalyst 9.12 drivers).
I know the board can handle high fsb settings. Before I got the 550 I had it running a nice smooth 50% oc with an X2 4050e(2.1 stock)@3.15ghz 1.39vcore and 300fsb with .1 bump to the NB 24/7 stable.

Maybe it's because the board(ma-GA78GM-US2H RV1) is technically not an Am3 board?
Maybe it some catalyst driver issue?
I thought about removing the discrete gpu (HD5770) and trying with the onboard, but that seemed kinda pointless since I also use this rig for gaming.

Running a fresh install of win7x64 if that makes any difference. Also tried it with xp and got the same results, if not a little worse.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Oh and btw: yes I know that stock cooling isn't the best but On all my attempts to run stability tests the temp barely reached 50c at 1.5vcore (most of the time it wasn't even at 43c 1.44 vcore) after half an hour or more. Then always the same vertical lines crash with whole screen changing colors.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Oh and btw: yes I know that stock cooling isn't the best but On all my attempts to run stability tests the temp barely reached 50c at 1.5vcore (most of the time it wasn't even at 43c 1.44 vcore) after half an hour or more. Then always the same vertical lines crash with whole screen changing colors.


Slapchop, sounds like you're getting close to the limit of your processor. What is your memory clocked at? Is it stock? Have you tried 3.7Ghz - 3.9Ghz without clocking the NB Frequency to 2800Mhz? The vertical lines occur on my GA board as well. I usually notice this when my overclock is unstable









Let us know

Good luck


----------



## ez12a

ditto, vertical line crashing can be caused by an unstable OC as well, and may not be a GPU issue. I've had it happen several times when my CPU voltage was too low--one time it happened while lowering the vcore in the power saving state in PhenomMsrTweaker.

what program are you using to read temps? that's pretty impressive for a stock cooler, so i'm just wondering if they're accurate.


----------



## TheM

Hi everyone! i'm new to the forums and have a few questions,

I just unlocked my 550 BE to a quad, (mobo: M4A785TD-M EVO)
and i have not changed any other parameters,
E.g. Voltages, Multiplier, FSB Clock.

I was wondering what is a good program to test whether or not all four cores are stable?

I also would like a program to show me temps of the cpu/all the cores because i have heard that if this cpu exceeds 70 degrees that it will start encountering problems,
Im my bios it says i am at a nice 28 degrees, but i want to monitor it under load.

In summary, i need to know how to maintain my Quad, and test if it is stable,
Please let me know if i need to change voltages %'s ETC.

THANKYOU to all and happy unlocking/overclocking!


----------



## slapchop

Hi thInk3r thanks for the quick response.

Quote:

Slapchop, sounds like you're getting close to the limit of your processor.
Was afraid that might be true.







even though it makes no sense (to me) since it does 3.6 at stock vcore. Plus I have tried 3.6 at higher vcore (up to 1.45) with no ill effects--except of course higher temps.

Quote:

What is your memory clocked at? Is it stock? Have you tried 3.7Ghz - 3.9Ghz without clocking the NB Frequency to 2800Mhz?
Yes and yes. left the memory at stock while trying to clock this chip. However with my previous 4050e this same memory(in my sys specs) was stable up to 980 5-5-5-5-15 to with a .2v bump to 2.0v. Heck it even does 1066 stable at 2.1v (albeit with lousy cas9 timings) with this 550 at 3.6 and 2000-2800 NB. SO if the memory is a problem it would seem like it would be with the IMC on the 550.

Quote:

The vertical lines occur on my GA board as well. I usually notice this when my overclock is unstable
Thanks that helps alot. Now I can quit eying my 5770 with distrust and wondering about the notoriously buggy immature catalyst drivers. lol

Do you think the am2+"am3 ready" vs. a straight up am3 board is an issue? From reading through this thread--and yes I have read almost all of it-- I don't think so because I saw where others with older boards than mine were getting great results. Can't stop thinking bout a 790x board though along with some ddr3. lol No explanation needed for that sort of thinking here I reckon.







Just looking to justify buying a new board(toy) I suppose.

I know 3.6 is a good clock speed especially when starting at a high clock speed to begin with , I guess I'm always looking for the magical 50%.









I could get a better cooler(and probably should anyway just for gp), but the temps I'm seeing plus my past experiences don't lead me to believe that it's gonna allow me to reach a higher clock. I mean I know a better cooler is the way to go in the long run, but (in my experience) if a chip can't do a certain speed for even a five minutes at idle without locking up or crashing--or if it crashes while doing a burn test even though the temps all look good, then a better cooler is not going to help.

Still hoping I overlooked something though or the above is not true for Phenom II's.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheM* 
Hi everyone! i'm new to the forums and have a few questions,

I just unlocked my 550 BE to a quad, (mobo: M4A785TD-M EVO)
and i have not changed any other parameters,
E.g. Voltages, Multiplier, FSB Clock.

I was wondering what is a good program to test whether or not all four cores are stable?

I also would like a program to show me temps of the cpu/all the cores because i have heard that if this cpu exceeds 70 degrees that it will start encountering problems,
Im my bios it says i am at a nice 28 degrees, but i want to monitor it under load.

In summary, i need to know how to maintain my Quad, and test if it is stable,
Please let me know if i need to change voltages %'s ETC.

THANKYOU to all and happy unlocking/overclocking!

prime95 blend will allow you to test all 4 cores and report which one fails if it happens. A good guideline would be 12 hours of prime95 blend, though i have had it crash past 12 hours before.

several programs like Speedfan, AMD OverDrive, or Everest can monitor your temperatures. Note that your core temperature will be disabled with 4 cores and you'll need to rely on your motherboard's CPU temperature.

if one of your cores is unstable at stock settings, try increasing the vcore a little. My particular 550 unlocked to 4 cores was fine at stock voltages though.


----------



## TheM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
prime95 blend will allow you to test all 4 cores and report which one fails if it happens. A good guideline would be 12 hours of prime95 blend, though i have had it crash past 12 hours before.

several programs like Speedfan, AMD OverDrive, or Everest can monitor your temperatures. Note that your core temperature will be disabled with 4 cores and you'll need to rely on your motherboard's CPU temperature.

if one of your cores are unstable at stock settings, try increasing the vcore a little. My particular 550 unlocked to 4 cores was fine at stock voltages though.

Thansk for the help! REP+

so since the core temps are disabled, i can only see the main cpu temp?
i assume that will give me a relative temp to the cores?

I am running prime 95 right now, if one core fails i wil try to up the voltages, but i am new to overclocking, and it seems that in my bios there are quite a few "voltage" related parameters.

i will go with AMD overdrive as i assume it will run well with my AMD cpu^^
thanks again!


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheM* 
Thansk for the help! REP+

so since the core temps are disabled, i can only see the main cpu temp?
i assume that will give me a relative temp to the cores?

I am running prime 95 right now, if one core fails i wil try to up the voltages, but i am new to overclocking, and it seems that in my bios there are quite a few "voltage" related parameters.

i will go with AMD overdrive as i assume it will run well with my AMD cpu^^
thanks again!

yes, the motherboard will give you a general temperature of the CPU itself.

In the BIOS there should be something on the lines of CPU voltage/Vcore. it really depends on which BIOS you have. THey can look like this:









it should be clearly labled, in above it's "CPU Voltage Control"


----------



## TheM

Ok, 
"FATAL ERROR: Rouding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected.
torture test ran 10 minutes.
worker stopped.

this was on worker #1. LOGICAL CPU #1.

so my second core.... that shouldnt happen should it?
the rest are on test 10 now and still fine.

if anything i figured worker 3 or 4 would fail.

hopefully this is just a voltage issue!


----------



## slapchop

ez12a, here's a screenie, all three that I have now agree. So if the temps are off (and they very well could be) then i guess the mobo sensors would be at fault.

Edit: forgot to add the bios reads 26c and sorry bout the small unreadable pic. dang photobucket wont go any higher than 640x480. any better photo hosting sites these days? Anyway they all show ~21-22c at idle


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


Ok, 
"FATAL ERROR: Rouding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected.
torture test ran 10 minutes.
worker stopped.

this was on worker #1. LOGICAL CPU #1.

so my second core.... that shouldnt happen should it?
the rest are on test 10 now and still fine.

if anything i figured worker 3 or 4 would fail.

hopefully this is just a voltage issue!


yes try upping the voltage a little. By the way, what kind of cooler do you have on?

if it is a stock cooler it is not designed to handle a quad core. You could get away with it at stock speed but i wouldn't recommend it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


ez12a, here's a screenie, all three that I have now agree. So if the temps are off (and they very well could be) then i guess the mobo sensors would be at fault.

Edit: forgot to add the bios reads 26c and sorry bout the small unreadable pic. dang photobucket wont go any higher than 640x480. any better photo hosting sites these days? Anyway they all show ~21-22c at idle


hm it does seem a tad cool but perhaps as you say your ambients are really low. Either way, 3.6 GHz is on the low side of the OCing spectrum for the 550 as a dual core, it could be either temps or may just need more tweaking.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


ez12a, here's a screenie, all three that I have now agree. So if the temps are off (and they very well could be) then i guess the mobo sensors would be at fault.

Edit: forgot to add the bios reads 26c and sorry bout the small unreadable pic. dang photobucket wont go any higher than 640x480. any better photo hosting sites these days? Anyway they all show ~21-22c at idle











photobucket lets me have large screenies o.o


----------



## TheM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


yes try upping the voltage a little. By the way, what kind of cooler do you have on?

if it is a stock cooler it is not designed to handle a quad core. You could get away with it at stock speed but i wouldn't recommend it.


ok, well, why is it that core 2 stopped and not 3 or 4?

i have the stock cpu fan, but i also have 3 120mm case fans and a 140mm case fan,
is there a cheap cpu cooler you can recommend?

there are 3 options that i could use for "voltage" in my BIOS, im not sure which one.


----------



## slapchop

Also forgot to mention that CnQ is disabled and so is cpu fan speed control so the fan is always at ~3000 rpm.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


photobucket lets me have large screenies o.o










Guitarguy, Ok thanks I'll try again. +1


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


ok, well, why is it that core 2 stopped and not 3 or 4?

i have the stock cpu fan, but i also have 3 120mm case fans and a 140mm case fan,
is there a cheap cpu cooler you can recommend?

there are 3 options that i could use for "voltage" in my BIOS, im not sure which one.


This is just a guess since i've never personally experienced this problem, but with 2 extra cores it's using essentially double the power. other cores including the original 2 cores may suffer as a result. post the 3 selections for voltages in BIOS here.

while case fans are important in maintaining a cool internal case temp, it doesn't do nearly enough to cool the CPU as a good CPU cooler. Running a quad can increase temps a good 5-8 C.

I personally use a Xigmatek S1283 which is a great cooler for the price. Make sure it can fit inside your case, though. Depending on the design of your case you may need to get rid of one of your side panel fans.

review of Xiggy S1283 from Frostytech.com


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Yes and yes. left the memory at stock while trying to clock this chip. However with my previous 4050e this same memory(in my sys specs) was stable up to 980 5-5-5-5-15 to with a .2v bump to 2.0v. Heck it even does 1066 stable at 2.1v (albeit with lousy cas9 timings) with this 550 at 3.6 and 2000-2800 NB. SO if the memory is a problem it would seem like it would be with the IMC on the 550.


Slapchop, just to clarify is your "HT Link" speed at or below it's stock speed of 2000Mhz? If this is overclocked any it may cause stability issues or even limit your overclock.

It's a possibility that your board is "limiting" you. I have a 790 chipset and it seems to hold it's own at 270Mhz HT Clock without any voltage increase. The 2Oz. PCB allegedly allows for better overclocking potential.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


ok, well, why is it that core 2 stopped and not 3 or 4?

i have the stock cpu fan, but i also have 3 120mm case fans and a 140mm case fan,
is there a cheap cpu cooler you can recommend?

there are 3 options that i could use for "voltage" in my BIOS, im not sure which one.


TheM, welcome to Overclock.net!

What settings are you attempting to use for your overclock? If you haven't already I recommend checking out this Phenom II overclocking guide. It's extremely helpful and should shed light on some of your questions.

Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


ok, well, why is it that core 2 stopped and not 3 or 4?

i have the stock cpu fan, but i also have 3 120mm case fans and a 140mm case fan,
is there a cheap cpu cooler you can recommend?

there are 3 options that i could use for "voltage" in my BIOS, im not sure which one.


I definately recommend the Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer 120mm. I use it and as a quad at 3.8 ghz, it doesn't see temps above 46C unless I use Prime95. It is 40 USD, but you can get the rebate which will make it 25 USD. It is rated one of the highest on FrostyTech.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-004-_-Product

I got the rebate, so idk what is up with that first reviewer. Just my $0.02!


----------



## slapchop

thInk3er, yes the Ht link is at stock 2000.

Quote:

If this is overclocked any it may cause stability issues or even limit your overclock.
True dat!! It doesn't like being messed with at all had, problems with ht link at 2100, at 2200 it wasn't stable at any speed, and at 2400 it wouldn't even POST and I had to clear the CMOS.

Quote:

The 2Oz. PCB allegedly allows for better overclocking potential.
Sure seems like it does! Mine gets to 280 before having to bump the NB volts--at least it did with the previous cpu.

@Guitarguy, no luck with photobucket it still automagically resizes my 1680x1050 screenie to 640x400. :swearing: Do I need a "pro" account ?


----------



## slapchop

Should I set the HT link lower than 2000?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Should I set the HT link lower than 2000?

Slapchop, you can try to see if that helps but generally anything at or below 2000Mhz seems to be best. With my setup (not listed in sig yet) if I barely go over 2000Mhz I start to see major issues.

Good luck


----------



## slapchop

Ha! imageShack! Forgot about that one. fixed








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


thInk3er, yes the Ht link is at stock 2000.

True dat!! It doesn't like being messed with at all had, problems with ht link at 2100, at 2200 it wasn't stable at any speed, and at 2400 it wouldn't even POST and I had to clear the CMOS.

Sure seems like it does! Mine gets to 280 before having to bump the NB volts--at least it did with the previous cpu.

@Guitarguy, no luck with photobucket it still automagically resizes my 1680x1050 screenie to 640x400. :swearing: Do I need a "pro" account ?


I don't have a pro account







and it lets me, I have no idea why your's wouldn't do the same.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
@Guitarguy, no luck with photobucket it still automagically resizes my 1680x1050 screenie to 640x400. :swearing: Do I need a "pro" account ?

Go to the updload section of photobucket, and click options below the big upload button, and then change it so that max file size is 1MB


----------



## slapchop

Thanks tater tot that did the trick. +1


----------



## Axxess+

So, I tried to unlock my processor, but I needed to update my BIOS.
For some reason, Q-Flash doesn't work with any of my thumb drives, and @Bios doesn't recognize my motherboard BIOS, and tells me it's too big.
I don't any floppy laying around... what do ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


So, I tried to unlock my processor, but I needed to update my BIOS.
For some reason, Q-Flash doesn't work with any of my thumb drives, and @Bios doesn't recognize my motherboard BIOS, and tells me it's too big.
I don't any floppy laying around... what do ?


Are you grabbing the right BIOS?

There are 4 Versions of that motherboard. 770T-UD3, 770-UD3, 770TA-UD3, & 770-DS3P (SB600 version)


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Are you grabbing the right BIOS?

There are 4 Versions of that motherboard. 770T-UD3, 770-UD3, 770TA-UD3, & 770-DS3P (SB600 version)


Well, I'm pretty sure I do.
I have the rev 2.0 of the 770-UD3, as written on the box, and seen with my own eyes, but it doesn't seem to recognise anything.
BIOS tells me it has the FA bios right now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Well, I'm pretty sure I do.
I have the rev 2.0 of the 770-UD3, as written on the box, and seen with my own eyes, but it doesn't seem to recognise anything.
BIOS tells me it has the FA bios right now.


Are you grabbing this bios?

Have you tried re-downloading it?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Are you grabbing this bios?

Have you tried re-downloading it?


Yes, did both. It says the file can't find the ROM in the BIN file.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Yes, did both. It says the file can't find the ROM in the BIN file.


Axxess, have you tried different download locations? Perhaps the file you are grabbing is corrupt some how?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess, have you tried different download locations? Perhaps the file you are grabbing is corrupt some how?










It's off the official Gigabyte website...


----------



## Enfluenza

heres my overclocked CPU!

Clock speed: 3838 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 202*19
Vcore: 1.456
RAM speed: 404
NB speed: 1616.2
HT Link: 1616.1
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m
Cooling method: thermaltake TMG IA1

validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959492
off topic: my GPU overclock keeps reseting itself after i shut down. any1 know why?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
heres my overclocked CPU!

Clock speed: 3838 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 202*19
Vcore: 1.456
RAM speed: 404
NB speed: 1616.2
HT Link: 1616.1
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m
Cooling method: thermaltake TMG IA1

validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959492
off topic: my GPU overclock keeps reseting itself after i shut down. any1 know why?

You need that much voltage for only 3.8 Ghz ?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
You need that much voltage for only 3.8 Ghz ?

Yup, I have to have that much voltage for my 3.8ghz overclock w/ 2678 NB


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


You need that much voltage for only 3.8 Ghz ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Yup, I have to have that much voltage for my 3.8ghz overclock w/ 2678 NB


yeah if i go any lower i crash.
unless im doing something wrong. im a new overclocker so any advice could help


----------



## TheM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


This is just a guess since i've never personally experienced this problem, but with 2 extra cores it's using essentially double the power. other cores including the original 2 cores may suffer as a result. post the 3 selections for voltages in BIOS here.

while case fans are important in maintaining a cool internal case temp, it doesn't do nearly enough to cool the CPU as a good CPU cooler. Running a quad can increase temps a good 5-8 C.

I personally use a Xigmatek S1283 which is a great cooler for the price. Make sure it can fit inside your case, though. Depending on the design of your case you may need to get rid of one of your side panel fans.

review of Xiggy S1283 from Frostytech.com


thanks for all the help, 
Should i have cool n quiet turned off?

i will post about the 3 voltage choices in a few hours, have to go out for a bit.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


thanks for all the help, 
Should i have cool n quiet turned off?

i will post about the 3 voltage choices in a few hours, have to go out for a bit.


it's recommended that CnQ is disabled for OCing.

once you get a stable OC you can emulate CnQ with PhenomMsrTweaker, which i think does wonders for reliability and longevity. at idle/low cpu load it downclocks to ~800 mhz @ ~1V. I'll have to readjust again as i've been playing with volts lately.

good luck!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


It's off the official Gigabyte website...


Axxess+, understood but there are usually different download locations (ie. Asia, Asia(China), America, ect)...perhaps the file you are downloading may be corrupted. Try a different location









I have received files a few times from the GA website that could not be opened/extracted.

Good luck


----------



## TheM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


This is just a guess since i've never personally experienced this problem, but with 2 extra cores it's using essentially double the power. other cores including the original 2 cores may suffer as a result. post the 3 selections for voltages in BIOS here.

while case fans are important in maintaining a cool internal case temp, it doesn't do nearly enough to cool the CPU as a good CPU cooler. Running a quad can increase temps a good 5-8 C.

I personally use a Xigmatek S1283 which is a great cooler for the price. Make sure it can fit inside your case, though. Depending on the design of your case you may need to get rid of one of your side panel fans.

review of Xiggy S1283 from Frostytech.com


ok under CPU RATIO AND VOLTAGE in my bios i have my multiplier, (running stock right now as i do not have an aftermarket fan) then CPU Over voltage And then VDDNB over voltage (then some more) i assume the CPU OVER VOLTAGE is what im looking for, 
if im not mistaken the "VCORE" voltage is at 1.28? does that makes sense? it says that in the HW monitor in bios. but when i choose to raise the CPU OVER VOLTAGE, it sits at "auto", when i press "+" it goes to 1.025. so should i bring this up to 1.3? 1.32?

seems a little high to me,
i dont know though!


----------



## ez12a

You could try selecting 1.025, booting and seeing what it reads in CPU-Z or in the System Status (or likewise named) page in the BIOS.

My guess is that it will indeed go to 1.025V, but check to confirm. My guess is that Auto lies at the "top" or bottom depending on how you look at it. Hitting the + button just moves it to the next value which is on the low side of the spectrum. try hitting the "enter" key instead to see the list of voltages. If they look to be in the typical CPU voltage range then you shouldn't have a problem picking the proper voltage.

also check out your mobo's manual on Asus' website.

and 550's stock volts is 1.35V from what i gather.


----------



## TheM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
You could try selecting 1.025, booting and seeing what it reads in CPU-Z or in the System Status (or likewise named) page in the BIOS.

My guess is that it will indeed go to 1.025V, but check to confirm. My guess is that Auto lies at the "top" or bottom depending on how you look at it. Hitting the + button just moves it to the next value which is on the low side of the spectrum. try hitting the "enter" key instead to see the list of voltages. If they look to be in the typical CPU voltage range then you shouldn't have a problem picking the proper voltage.

also check out your mobo's manual on Asus' website.

and 550's stock volts is 1.35V from what i gather.

so leaving it stock should be fine then?
or should i put it to 1.38/1.4

ran prime95 for 3 hours after i left and that one core was the only one that failed.

you've been a big help today!


----------



## TheM

just ran prime95
all on same setting by the way,
stock voltage still,

Core #2 failed within seconds,
other three still goin strong


----------



## ez12a

try bumping up one tick above normal. can't do too much on a stock cooler unfortunately.


----------



## TheM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
try bumping up one tick above normal. can't do too much on a stock cooler unfortunately.

ok, i will order a new cooler tonight,
i dont think yours would fit in my case,
its an antec 300,
is there a smaller one you would recommend?

i will up the voltage to 1.34?
all my current voltages are 1.32 apparently.

should i be safe with that?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheM* 
just ran prime95
all on same setting by the way,
stock voltage still,

Core #2 failed within seconds,
other three still goin strong

Try setting ACC for core 1 (core 1 is out of core 0, core 1, core 2, core 3) to -1 or -2 while leaving the rest at 0. This will put less stress on your Core #2 and maybe it will stop failing.


----------



## thlnk3r

TheM, perhaps you missed my previous post to one of your responses? Check it out here. That guide is very helpful.

Have you touched your memory at all? How about your HT Link and NB Frequency?

Good luck


----------



## terence52

if you oc via ht speed
it is best your lower your ht link speed to lower or at 2k
unless your bios dont have the option


----------



## madnav

a little late on the topic though








just joined the forum a few days ago









Clock speed - 3961MHz
FSB x Multi - 233x17
Vcore - 1.44V
RAM speed - 932MHz (233x4)
NB speed - 2330MHz
HT Link - 2330MHz
Motherboard - Biostar TA790GXBE
Cooling method - SunbeamTech Core Contact Freezer 120mm


----------



## TheM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
TheM, perhaps you missed my previous post to one of your responses? Check it out here. That guide is very helpful.

Have you touched your memory at all? How about your HT Link and NB Frequency?

Good luck

i did look through that guide, but i couldnt find much, nor did i want to look through 100 pages, and you guys on this thread are very helpful so far,
my ram voltage is stock and is clocked at 1333
NB is still set to auto.

i will set core 2 to -4% and see what happens!

should i also bring the voltage to 1.33/1.34?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


i did look through that guide, but i couldnt find much, nor did i want to look through 100 pages, and you guys on this thread are very helpful so far,
my ram voltage is stock and is clocked at 1333
NB is still set to auto.

i will set core 2 to -4% and see what happens!

should i also bring the voltage to 1.33/1.34?


Yeah, 1.33/1.34 are safe voltages. You can do that. Tell us the results after!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


should i also bring the voltage to 1.33/1.34?


TheM, it might be a wise choice to start off with 1.4 volts as this appears to be the common starting voltage for unlocking a 550. Just a though









Good luck


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


TheM, it might be a wise choice to start off with 1.4 volts as this appears to be the common starting voltage for unlocking a 550. Just a though









Good luck


I semi-disagree with this. 1.34 is gracious when it comes to unlocking the 550. I see many overclocking to 3.5 on this voltage, including myself. 1.4 is going to give a lot of heat. Remember, he is on the stock cooler.


----------



## terence52

1.35v for unlocking is plenty already actually 
considering that the stock cooler aint that good in the first place


----------



## TheM

ok cpu voltage is set to 1.343

ACC is set to -6% on all cores.

starting prime95


----------



## TheM

core 2 failed.
technically CPU#1 i guess.

its weird, each core has failed at one point, but #2 is doing it the most,

anyone know exactly why this happens?
three cores ran stable for 3 hours,
but why does one fail instantly?

also, in AMD Overdrive, it still says my cores are running 3.1 even though i did -6%
and it still reads the voltage between 1.28-1.32 and not the 1.34 i set in bios...


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


core 2 failed.
technically CPU#1 i guess.

its weird, each core has failed at one point, but #2 is doing it the most,

anyone know exactly why this happens?
three cores ran stable for 3 hours,
but why does one fail instantly?

also, in AMD Overdrive, it still says my cores are running 3.1 even though i did -6%
and it still reads the voltage between 1.28-1.32 and not the 1.34 i set in bios...


don't rely on AMD OD for voltage readings, do not adjust any voltage settings through OD. Try using CPU-Z.

ACC won't affect clock speeds. In fact no one really knows what it does, but it does seem to affect stability in a way. It helps the original Phenoms more than the Phenom II.

I've been able to use ACC successfully with my old Athlon 7750 (which is Phenom I based), i've had less luck with the 550. It doesn't seem to do anything for me.


----------



## TheM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


don't rely on AMD OD for voltage readings, do not adjust any voltage settings through OD. Try using CPU-Z.

ACC won't affect clock speeds. In fact no one really knows what it does, but it does seem to affect stability in a way. It helps the original Phenoms more than the Phenom II.


i have cpu-z, i put voltage to 1.312, cpu-z reads it! thanks for the tip
i am going to sleep (2 am) 
but if someone knows how to solve my problem, please lemme know!
it seems core 1 3 and 4 are ok, and 2 is not,
once in a while 3 is a little shaky and 2 is not.
so i feel this is a voltage issue,
which means i need a new cpu heatsink/fan.

thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Hello to all! new here, but not to overclocking (been oc'ing since the pentium 200mmx days lol). I have been having a weird issue while trying to clock my 550 be. It does 3.6 stable just by bumping the multi to 18x. Nothing else needed. It is also stable at the same 3.6 oc with 2800mhz NB with a +.300 NB-VID voltage bump. Temps are actually pretty good(20-23 idle and 38-40 max) for the stock cooler, but my ambient is pretty low too at ~18-20c. The problem is that nothing over that is stable. I can get to the desktop at 3910 (200x19.5 1.5vcore and various other settings using multi and fsb as well as bumping the NB, and ram voltages too) but it always crashes after a short while. It would seem that being able to get 3.6 without bumping the voltage would leave some headroom. This wont even do 3.7 stable all the way up to 1.5v(in .025 increments). The part thats really confusing is I always get the same sort of crash, but it's not lockups or bsod's-- it looks exactly like a gpu crash with the screen flashing vertical lines and changing colors. Only, my gpu is at default stock settings (catalyst 9.12 drivers).
I know the board can handle high fsb settings. Before I got the 550 I had it running a nice smooth 50% oc with an X2 4050e(2.1 stock)@3.15ghz 1.39vcore and 300fsb with .1 bump to the NB 24/7 stable.

Maybe it's because the board(ma-GA78GM-US2H RV1) is technically not an Am3 board?
Maybe it some catalyst driver issue?
I thought about removing the discrete gpu (HD5770) and trying with the onboard, but that seemed kinda pointless since I also use this rig for gaming.

Running a fresh install of win7x64 if that makes any difference. Also tried it with xp and got the same results, if not a little worse.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Oh and btw: yes I know that stock cooling isn't the best but On all my attempts to run stability tests the temp barely reached 50c at 1.5vcore (most of the time it wasn't even at 43c 1.44 vcore) after half an hour or more. Then always the same vertical lines crash with whole screen changing colors.










few things:

1. It might be your CPU limit. My 550be went to 3.85 GHz and nothing above. And i t5ried everything.......
2. Stock cooling ?!!?! As far as i know it's not wise to go above 3.5 - 3.6 with stock. Get an aftermarket cooler.
3. Overclocking is more stable in x86 systems







So you might want to drop x64 and go for x86.
4. Are you sure that are your real temps !? Cause they seem low .......

Regards,
G.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


ok, i will order a new cooler tonight,
i dont think yours would fit in my case,
its an antec 300,
is there a smaller one you would recommend?

i will up the voltage to 1.34? 
all my current voltages are 1.32 apparently.

should i be safe with that?


It fits. I have aprox the same cooler in an Antec 300.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madnav*


a little late on the topic though








just joined the forum a few days ago









Clock speed - 3961MHz
FSB x Multi - 233x17
Vcore - 1.44V
RAM speed - 932MHz (233x4)
NB speed - 2330MHz
HT Link - 2330MHz
Motherboard - Biostar TA790GXBE
Cooling method - SunbeamTech Core Contact Freezer 120mm




Grats, very nice


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madnav*


a little late on the topic though








just joined the forum a few days ago









Clock speed - 3961MHz
FSB x Multi - 233x17
Vcore - 1.44V
RAM speed - 932MHz (233x4)
NB speed - 2330MHz
HT Link - 2330MHz
Motherboard - Biostar TA790GXBE
Cooling method - SunbeamTech Core Contact Freezer 120mm




that's really impressive!

have you run any other stress testing apps on it?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I semi-disagree with this. 1.34 is gracious when it comes to unlocking the 550. I see many overclocking to 3.5 on this voltage, including myself. 1.4 is going to give a lot of heat. Remember, he is on the stock cooler.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


1.35v for unlocking is plenty already actually 
considering that the stock cooler aint that good in the first place


The maximum safe voltage for this processor is 1.425v according to AMD. You guys are going off the stock voltage setting for a dual-core not a quad-core. The 965 (for example) is about the same rating stock (1.4 volts) hence the reason why I recommended trying 1.4 volts. Unlocking additional cores may require more voltage. My Athlon II X4 620 is stock at 1.4 volts. Trust me I've tried undervolting the processor but it failed miserably in OCCT in the first 20 seconds of testing. Granted the 620 runs cooler because of it's smaller die size but it's still a quad and requires that amount of voltage regardless. Also the cooler that came with my 620 is identical to what is used on the 550









It's worth a trying. Heck for all we know TheM could be trying to unlock faulty cores...

Good luck


----------



## madnav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
that's really impressive!

have you run any other stress testing apps on it?

did not do prime95

although i did do better on superPi with little lower OC
realized that faster mem speed matter much more on superPi..


i had made a custom cooler for cooling pwm on that board..but it kind of broke.

will be getting better ram to try higher..
the chip kind of requires a lot of voltage past 3.8GHz
i have not tried OCing with only 2cores though


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


few things:

1. It might be your CPU limit. My 550be went to 3.85 GHz and nothing above. And i t5ried everything.......
2. Stock cooling ?!!?! As far as i know it's not wise to go above 3.5 - 3.6 with stock. Get an aftermarket cooler.
3. Overclocking is more stable in x86 systems







So you might want to drop x64 and go for x86.
4. Are you sure that are your real temps !? Cause they seem low .......

Regards,
G.


You could use LN1


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madnav*


did not do prime95

although i did do better on superPi with little lower OC
realized that faster mem speed matter much more on superPi..


i had made a custom cooler for cooling pwm on that board..but it kind of broke.

will be getting better ram to try higher..
the chip kind of requires a lot of voltage past 3.8GHz
i have not tried OCing with only 2cores though










Is your Delta fan okay? How many cfm's is it and is it louder than the graphics card sometimes?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I'm going to OC some more today, since my temps are low (30C Idle 3.8ghz). Hope to see some promising results!


----------



## madnav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Is your Delta fan okay? How many cfm's is it and is it louder than the graphics card sometimes?


the delta is being used now, wasnt there while that overclock.
the fan is louder than my ceiling fan while at full speed.








im using the delta at 2000prm for both exhaust and cooler...at that speed they are a lil quieter.

about gpu fan noise, im using the stock fan (that small red one) at 2k rpm..it doesnt make any difference at 100% because of the 2z 120mm 90cfm sunbeam fans... although if you want to compare noise then the deltas are as loud as that gpu fan at 100%..or even more i may say.

the deltas are rated 120cfm at 2500rpm.. max speed at 12V is 2800-2900rpm..
max possible speed is 3500rpm as per product spec sheet. 
the fan is able to keep the chip at 2-3c above room temperature at idle.
i have just started using TX-3 paste.. although i see no difference in idle temperatures as compared to TX-2..


----------



## TheM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


The maximum safe voltage for this processor is 1.425v according to AMD. You guys are going off the stock voltage setting for a dual-core not a quad-core. The 965 (for example) is about the same rating stock (1.4 volts) hence the reason why I recommended trying 1.4 volts. Unlocking additional cores may require more voltage. My Athlon II X4 620 is stock at 1.4 volts. Trust me I've tried undervolting the processor but it failed miserably in OCCT in the first 20 seconds of testing. Granted the 620 runs cooler because of it's smaller die size but it's still a quad and requires that amount of voltage regardless. Also the cooler that came with my 620 is identical to what is used on the 550









It's worth a trying. Heck for all we know TheM could be trying to unlock faulty cores...

Good luck


thanks for the tip, i will try closer to 1.4
the reason i do not think it is faulty cores is because prime 95 ran 3-4 hours with core 1 3 and 4 fully stable, and another time, core 3 failed, and 2 went for an hour (till i closed prime), so i feel that i am only giving enough volts to power 3 cores maybe? rep+


----------



## TheM

with all cores on and running 100%(prime95), at 1.35volts CPU temp is 45,
is this safe for my cores?


----------



## ez12a

that's fine.

people including myself like to stay under 55C. Stay away from 60C.

i've switched the stock xigmatek fan with one of the Cooler Master R4 fans i have on my side panel. At max speed i hover around 49-50C under prime95 blend. I've upped my OC to 3.65 @ 1.45V.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madnav*


the delta is being used now, wasnt there while that overclock.
the fan is louder than my ceiling fan while at full speed.








im using the delta at 2000prm for both exhaust and cooler...at that speed they are a lil quieter.

about gpu fan noise, im using the stock fan (that small red one) at 2k rpm..it doesnt make any difference at 100% because of the 2z 120mm 90cfm sunbeam fans... although if you want to compare noise then the deltas are as loud as that gpu fan at 100%..or even more i may say.

the deltas are rated 120cfm at 2500rpm.. max speed at 12V is 2800-2900rpm..
max possible speed is 3500rpm as per product spec sheet. 
the fan is able to keep the chip at 2-3c above room temperature at idle.
i have just started using TX-3 paste.. although i see no difference in idle temperatures as compared to TX-2..


I have the CCF 120mm as well, this is why I was wondering. @3.8ghz, open case, stock cpu cooler fan, I have 10C above ambient. How much temp drop would you think I would have if I installed 1 or maybe 2 or those deltas?


----------



## ez12a

slowly but surely making my way up!









13hrs prime 95 blend stable and counting.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*




slowly but surely making my way up!









13hrs prime 95 blend stable and counting.


ez12a, excellent job especially with four sticks of memory







+1

Keep it up!


----------



## Axxess+

Just gave the update BIOS from server from @bios a try, and it said my BIOS couldn't be found on their server. What the hell ?
Is my mobo a hobo ?


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Just gave the update BIOS from server from @bios a try, and it said my BIOS couldn't be found on their server. What the hell ?
Is my mobo a hobo ?


dont download through @BIOS, i've tried it and it didnt work for me. Download it manually onto your flash drive (FAT) and then use QFlash to flash it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Just gave the update BIOS from server from @bios a try, and it said my BIOS couldn't be found on their server. What the hell ?
Is my mobo a hobo ?

Axxess, refer to this download link for more details. This will take you directly to the bios page for your board: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...2978#anchor_os.

Good luck


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess, refer to this download link for more details. This will take you directly to the bios page for your board: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...2978#anchor_os.

Good luck


This is not my motherboard, I've got the rev. 2.0.


----------



## mewdew

I got the 550 BE!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


This is not my motherboard, I've got the rev. 2.0.


Axxess, my apologizes. Here is the correct link to the "rev 2" board: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...3097#anchor_os.

Hope that helps


----------



## TheM

Ok, so i am going to order the sunbeam core-contact freezer due to its low price and great reviews.

but i have one question Regarding fan orientation on my antec 300.
My top 140mm fan is set on medium, the reaer 120 is on high, both blowing out(both antec 3 speed).

i have 2 120mm intake fans on the front.

I am also going to order one more 120mm fan (i want a cold case!)
for the side, should it be intake? and which way should the core-contact be facing? fan toward the back or front of the case?(if there even is an option)

sorry this post wasnt very 550BE related, but in the long run these upgrades will get me to 4GHZ (yeah im dreaming)


----------



## sub50hz

Welp, the Shuttle pooped the bed. Had 2 surface mount caps take a permanent vacation when my hand brushed (literally) over them.

Splurged on a Crosshair III, 4gb kingston HyperX and an Antec 900. Results tomorrow, pics if I'm not too lazy before class.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


Ok, so i am going to order the sunbeam core-contact freezer due to its low price and great reviews.

but i have one question Regarding fan orientation on my antec 300.
My top 140mm fan is set on medium, the reaer 120 is on high, both blowing out(both antec 3 speed).

i have 2 120mm intake fans on the front.

I am also going to order one more 120mm fan (i want a cold case!)
for the side, should it be intake? and which way should the core-contact be facing? fan toward the back or front of the case?(if there even is an option)

sorry this post wasnt very 550BE related, but in the long run these upgrades will get me to 4GHZ (yeah im dreaming)


Alright, I must warn you about the sunbeam being slightly difficult to mount. I will help you once you get it.

Your top fans should blow out for sure. Your front fans should blow in. Your back fan/fans should blow out. Your sides most likely will blow in.

Your heatsink fan should face the fans that blow out. This can be either the top fan or the back fan. The sunbeam's airflow is going to want to go to the back fan though, since that is how it is mounted. I hope I answered your questions!

Good luck!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Welp, the Shuttle pooped the bed. Had 2 surface mount caps take a permanent vacation when my hand brushed (literally) over them.

Splurged on a Crosshair III, 4gb kingston HyperX and an Antec 900. Results tomorrow, pics if I'm not too lazy before class.


Nice choice in parts! Should be promising!


----------



## TheM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Alright, I must warn you about the sunbeam being slightly difficult to mount. I will help you once you get it.

Your top fans should blow out for sure. Your front fans should blow in. Your back fan/fans should blow out. Your sides most likely will blow in.

Your heatsink fan should face the fans that blow out. This can be either the top fan or the back fan. The sunbeam's airflow is going to want to go to the back fan though, since that is how it is mounted. I hope I answered your questions!

Good luck!

i was going to get the smaller sunbeam CCF (92mmfan i think) so i have room in my case (mATX mobo)

you said its difficult to mount, is there another one that you would recommend? or is it worth the tough install? (for the price it seems great)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


i was going to get the smaller sunbeam CCF (92mmfan i think) so i have room in my case (mATX mobo)

you said its difficult to mount, is there another one that you would recommend? or is it worth the tough install? (for the price it seems great)


I say that the 120mm version is definately better than the 92mm. The mounting is just annoying. It doesn't really take off from the cooling.

First, make sure your motherboard is out of your case when you do this.

What you have to do is instead of pushing on the side things to hook the bracket on the motherboard like you would think you would have to do, you press down on the bracket and use a free finger to move the side thing to fully hook it on. It takes patience, definitely.


----------



## madnav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I have the CCF 120mm as well, this is why I was wondering. @3.8ghz, open case, stock cpu cooler fan, I have 10C above ambient. How much temp drop would you think I would have if I installed 1 or maybe 2 or those deltas?


that delta should atleast keep the load temps to a much lower level.
the pressure and cfm both are outstanding.
i have 3 deltas.. one is lying around as i have not finished with a fan controller yet...can't think of using it without controller..unless i'm benching









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


i was going to get the smaller sunbeam CCF (92mmfan i think) so i have room in my case (mATX mobo)

you said its difficult to mount, is there another one that you would recommend? or is it worth the tough install? (for the price it seems great)



if you can afford, get Cogage.. it can allow push pull and costs only a lil more than sccf. (after considering cost of a fan)
the build quality of sccf is not so great, nontheless, good enough for the package it contains.

avoid 92mm one if you can afford 120mm one.

as for the installation process, i practice a method which makes it simpler for me.


Follow instructions from left to right.


----------



## ez12a

also to remove a CCF, push down on the springy bracket rather than the tab. Makes it hell of a lot easier.

and ditto, install it outside of the case unless you have a lot of room above your CPU socket.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheM* 
but i have one question Regarding fan orientation on my antec 300.
My top 140mm fan is set on medium, the reaer 120 is on high, both blowing out(both antec 3 speed).

TheM, if you wanted to you get test both configurations with your top 140mm fan. On my Antec 900 I flipped the top 140mm fan and actually had air blowing into the case. My case temperatures inside surprisingly improved. I did the same with my CM690 (two 120mm) and had them intake on top and it helped quite a bit during those warm summer days.

Good luck with the Sunbeam


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Nice choice in parts! Should be promising!

Thanks. Should be good. Because of your username, I'll try and snap a pic of it with my '67 strat, all of of its friends.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madnav* 
that delta should atleast keep the load temps to a much lower level.
the pressure and cmf both are outstanding.
i have 3 deltas.. one is lying around as i have not finished with a fan controller yet...can't think of using it without controller..unless i'm benching









if you can afford, get Cogage.. it can allow push pull and costs only a lil more than sccf. (after considering cost of a fan)
the build quality of sccf is not so great, nontheless, good enough for the package it contains.

avoid 92mm one if you can afford 120mm one.

as for the installation process, i practice a method which makes it simpler for me.


Follow instructions from left to right.

You mount it the same way I do!


----------



## thlnk3r

sub50hz, have you possibly thought about replacing those bulged/leaky caps?


----------



## sub50hz

They are surface-mount, the very small rectangular ones. I'll probably re-solder them when I feel like it, toss in an old 5600+ and call it a day.


----------



## madnav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
TheM, if you wanted to you get test both configurations with your top 140mm fan. On my Antec 900 I flipped the top 140mm fan and actually had air blowing into the case. My case temperatures inside surprisingly improved. I did the same with my CM690 (two 120mm) and had them intake on top and it helped quite a bit during those warm summer days.

Good luck with the Sunbeam









although it is helping you, it is not a good practice for one reason imo..
the hotter air moves upwards naturally...thus the exhaust is located at top.. by reversing the fans you are pushing the hot air inside..

try to tunnel the hot air via one of them as intake and the other as exhaust...
will try it with my case this weekend. (preferably one above cpu cooler as exhaust and the one above ram as intake)


----------



## TheM

ok thanks for the help guys,

the 120mm CCF is in the mail!


----------



## terence52

is a megahalems a gud buy?
a bit unsure if i should buy it..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


is a megahalems a gud buy?
a bit unsure if i should buy it..


If you have the room for the Megahalems, you have the room for a Noctua-D14, which cools slightly better. (Literally only 1-2*C most of the time.)

And the cost of the Mega + Bracket + Fan = $93 + Shipping
And the cost of the D14 (which includes fans & bracket) = $95 shipped


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madnav*


although it is helping you, it is not a good practice for one reason imo..
the hotter air moves upwards naturally...thus the exhaust is located at top.. by reversing the fans you are pushing the hot air inside..


Madnav, switching the top fans to exhaust actually raises my case ambients. I've tested this on two different cases (see models above)









Naturally heat does rise however the air outside of my case that is being brought in is much cooler. The rear exhaust fan has no problems exhausting that warm air. I've also noticed less dead spots in my previous cases by doing this.


----------



## sub50hz

Unlocking success! Running Prime now, no errors in the first hour *fingers crossed*.


----------



## TheM

WOOT!

just ran Intelburn and everything was stable,
All four cores.

And ive been reading up on prime, i think that my cores are fine and that my ram is what is screwing me up. does that make sense?


----------



## sub50hz

Could be, which test were you running? Blend tests a lot of RAM, but the Small and Large FFT tests are less memory-intensive, as I understand it.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


WOOT!

just ran Intelburn and everything was stable,
All four cores.

And ive been reading up on prime, i think that my cores are fine and that my ram is what is screwing me up. does that make sense?


It is possible. If something fails, loosen the timings or up the voltage, or both.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Axxess, my apologizes. Here is the correct link to the "rev 2" board: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...3097#anchor_os.

Hope that helps










I already tried that one... Like I've been saying for the past two pages now.
I tried every BIOS on their site, and @BIOS.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Unlocking success! Running Prime now, no errors in the first hour *fingers crossed*.


Update: 4 hours passed, probably let it go until I get out of class at 10, I assume at this point that if a core was no good it would have BSOD'd or errored out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


I already tried that one... Like I've been saying for the past two pages now.
I tried every BIOS on their site, and @BIOS.


Axxess, I apologize for the confusion. What is the *exact *error message you are receiving during the flashing process?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-11...ment-date.html

555 coming out in 5 days!


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Axxess, I apologize for the confusion. What is the *exact* error message you are receiving during the flashing process?

Cannot load BIN file from ROM.
Maybe ROM file size not match.

That's pretty much it, and in a crappy translation.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Cannot load BIN file from ROM.
Maybe ROM file size not match.

That's pretty much it, and in a crappy translation.


Axxess, make sure you are extracting the bios files properly. Just to clarify you are running this *outside *of Windows correct?


----------



## raisethe3

Finally.....









Good thing I had the patience to wait that long, lol.

Thanks for the news iGuitar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-11...ment-date.html

555 coming out in 5 days!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Finally.....









Good thing I had the patience to wait that long, lol.

Thanks for the news iGuitar

No problem!


----------



## raisethe3

I forgot to ask, but I will be assuming that this chip will be priced similar to the 550BE? Perhaps $99?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
No problem!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I forgot to ask, but I will be assuming that this chip will be priced similar to the 550BE? Perhaps $99?


I'm not exactly sure, it probably will be $110 or $120 when it comes out. There is always a transition period for the price of processors right when the replacements come in, so I could be wrong.


----------



## TheM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


It is possible. If something fails, loosen the timings or up the voltage, or both.


DONT SMITE ME FOR THIS.

But i know nothing about ram timings...

someone help please!

i always see them around, but i just dont get it, way to many parameters in bios under that area.

my ram is at 1066mhz (downclocked from stock 1333)
and the voltage is at 1.53 (up from stock 1.5)

<--it says overclocker in training! i gotta learn it sometime.

thanks ahead of time.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheM* 
DONT SMITE ME FOR THIS.

But i know nothing about ram timings...

someone help please!

i always see them around, but i just dont get it, way to many parameters in bios under that area.

my ram is at 1066mhz (downclocked from stock 1333)
and the voltage is at 1.53 (up from stock 1.5)

<--it says overclocker in training! i gotta learn it sometime.

thanks ahead of time.

Well, for now, you should run memtest 86 from the cpuid site after setting all your ram timings, frequency, and voltage to stock. I can help with some main subtimings and cas latency, but thats about it for my knowledge on the timings.


----------



## sub50hz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=963912

Starting the overclocking tomorrow morning, no class all day. Winsauce.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=963912

Starting the overclocking tomorrow morning, no class all day. Winsauce.

+1 Looks pretty stable! Run some benchmarks and do some more overclocking.
Good luck!


----------



## madnav

@thlnk3r
Will try your method
















@iGuitarGuy
555BE would be priced similar to what 550BE is priced rightnow.
i think that is because C3 550 would not be a BE.

@sub50hz
what stepping is it on that 550BE?
and what ACC settings are you using?

@the unlocking and core testing ??
just curious about why you guys don't consider stress testing built in AMD Overdrive tool ?
i found it useful for testing the computational accuracy of the cores, the testing gives you error values etc, try maintaining them just above 0 and OCing precisely becomes a little easier.

the stressing is not probably the best, load temps will be much lower than what prime and OCCT would do..but it is still a great method to know if your cpu is failing due to computational errors or due to heat.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madnav* 
@sub50hz
what stepping is it on that 550BE?
and what ACC settings are you using?

Never actually looked, sorry. If i feel like I need to re-apply thermal paste anytime soon, I will check it. Settings are ACC on Auto and unleashing mode Active.

Quote:

@the unlocking and core testing ??
just curious about why you guys don't consider stress testing built in AMD Overdrive tool ?
i found it useful for testing the computational accuracy of the cores, the testing gives you error values etc, try maintaining them just above 0 and OCing precisely becomes a little easier.

the stressing is not probably the best, load temps will be much lower than what prime and OCCT would do..but it is still a great method to know if your cpu is failing due to computational errors or due to heat.
Heat is easily monitored through a 3rd party tool or using an added sensor (or through another piece of equipment like the LCD Poster on the Crosshair). It's pretty easy to determine if heat is an issue using those methods.


----------



## madnav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Never actually looked, sorry. If i feel like I need to re-apply thermal paste anytime soon, I will check it. Settings are ACC on Auto and unleashing mode Active.

Heat is easily monitored through a 3rd party tool or using an added sensor (or through another piece of equipment like the LCD Poster on the Crosshair). It's pretty easy to determine if heat is an issue using those methods.


the thing is that it is impossible to measure core temps after unlocking.
or none that im aware of..
you only have to approximate.


----------



## sub50hz

Most, if not all motherboards have a socket temp sensor, which I've found to -- quite often -- read a few degrees higher than core, and never lower.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you have the room for the Megahalems, you have the room for a Noctua-D14, which cools slightly better. (Literally only 1-2*C most of the time.)

And the cost of the Mega + Bracket + Fan = $93 + Shipping
And the cost of the D14 (which includes fans & bracket) = $95 shipped


i think i 4got to add i am getting it second hand at 90 with amd bracket 
90gd =64.30869 U.S. dollars aka 65
the d14 is around 130 from a recent mo








but i think to check its height
may not fit the cm5ii


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i think i 4got to add i am getting it second hand at 90 with amd bracket 
90gd =64.30869 U.S. dollars aka 65
the d14 is around 130 from a recent mo








but i think to check its height
may not fit the cm5ii


That's not a bad price then.

It might fit, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## TheM

Anyone have any experience wuth the program
PerformanceTest 7.0?

its pretty fantastic IMO.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Finally.....









Good thing I had the patience to wait that long, lol.

Thanks for the news iGuitar


Look at this, guys:

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f11=&f12=True
So, this should be the 555: a 550 with C3, right?


----------



## terence52

looks like it
but i thought the 555be is at 3.2ghz lol.


----------



## Shooter116

Something tells me we are going to randomly see a C3 550BE before a 555BE shows up...


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Axxess, make sure you are extracting the bios files properly. Just to clarify you are running this *outside* of Windows correct?

No, because as I said before, Q-Flash doesn't work and I don't have a floppy, so I'm forced to use @bios.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


No, because as I said before, Q-Flash doesn't work and I don't have a floppy, so I'm forced to use @bios.


Do you have a spare FAT32 flash drive that you can use?


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Do you have a spare FAT32 flash drive that you can use?


Yeah, I already tried with two thumb drives, both formatted in FAT32.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I've never had an issue with flashing my bios with Asus, and now with gigabyte with their windows programs. Just download the file and load it in manually, and stay the hell away from the keyboard. Most boards have dual bios so if the main one screws up, the bakup should load when you restart.
You won't have any issues though.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
I've never had an issue with flashing my bios with Asus, *and now with gigabyte with their windows programs*.

Why on earth do people continue to use this method?


----------



## slapchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Why on earth do people continue to use this method?

Always a risk when flashing bios even outside of windows. I had the misfortune of bricking my old Abit be6II years ago even though I did everything right. Just happens sometimes for no apparent reason.


----------



## sub50hz

True, but the chance of a botched update is usually much higher from a windows environment.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Why on earth do people continue to use this method?


If you would've read my previous posts, you would know.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Why on earth do people continue to use this method?

Sometimes the actual updater is corrupted or not working for whatever reason and you need to? (For example, mine won't even see the FAT32 flash drive in anything but windows and the Floppy just sits there reading it forever.)


----------



## sub50hz

Well, _if there is no other way_, then yes -- use a Windows-based flashing utility. But it should not be a #1 go-to. Ever.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Well, _if there is no other way_, then yes -- use a Windows-based flashing utility. But it should not be a #1 go-to. Ever.


I didn't really ask for an opinion-- I asked for help.
@Bios is not working. Sorry if I'm rude, but I keep repeating and repeating...


----------



## Shooter116

It's been pretty HOT in Orlando the past few days ambient temp in my room has been 77*F and higher... I downclocked my CPU to stock because I was getting temps as high as 57*C on stock heatsink/paste. It's not unlocked though so I shouldn't be worried right? When at stock speeds, My idle temp goes down from 40 to 36, but load stays around 55. How bad is 57 degrees load on stock cooling? Still safe to be running that hot for the time being? I plan to get a new heatsink in the next few weeks


----------



## Tator Tot

Your Thermal Max is 70*C, so you're fine for now.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
I didn't really ask for an opinion-- I asked for help.
@Bios is not working. Sorry if I'm rude, but I keep repeating and repeating...

I wasn't commenting on your situation, just the use of said utilities as a whole. Chill out, dude, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Axxess+

Adding some voltage, turned my X2 550 into a X4 B50.
Coming with CPU-Z validation when I add the voltage. My zalman keeps up... Barely. 
Load @ 50C Max now. Will look into it.

EDIT: Also, for my BIOS problem... I never ''extracted'' the BIOS files... I thought Q-Flash was going to read the .exe... Silly me









Here's my validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972331


----------



## Shooter116

These chips handle undervolting pretty well! Have mine currently 3.4 @ 1.287v and has been through prime for a few hours now. I was doing this in hopes of my temps going down but they didn't really change... guess it's just too warm in here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Adding some voltage, turned my X2 550 into a X4 B50.
Coming with CPU-Z validation when I add the voltage. My zalman keeps up... Barely.
Load @ 50C Max now. Will look into it.

EDIT: Also, for my BIOS problem... I never ''extracted'' the BIOS files... I thought Q-Flash was going to read the .exe... Silly me









Here's my validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972331

Glad to hear you got it all sorted out. Which BIOS are you using? I couldn't unlock mine on stock voltage, but when I get a new cooler I will probably give it another go. I don't want to increase the voltage at all right now.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
These chips handle undervolting pretty well! Have mine currently 3.4 @ 1.287v and has been through prime for a few hours now. I was doing this in hopes of my temps going down but they didn't really change... guess it's just too warm in here.

Glad to hear you got it all sorted out. Which BIOS are you using? I couldn't unlock mine on stock voltage, but when I get a new cooler I will probably give it another go. I don't want to increase the voltage at all right now.

Using FG BIOS right now. I did boot with the stock voltage the first time, but in Prime95 the cores weren't synced.
I added 0.050V and now everything is much better, and even leaves me headroom for some overclocking.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Something tells me we are going to randomly see a C3 550BE before a 555BE shows up...


Well, that link was from AMD site ........


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


Well, that link was from AMD site ........










http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...-555,2540.html - finally out







)


----------



## razo007

AMD PHII X2 550 - 3.36ghz
210x16
1.296v
DDR3 1400
2100mhz
2100mhz
Asus m4a77td-pro
Stock

here is my validation..



here..

i want to asking... can i increase my oc more than this..??

with stock HSF n standard cooling system(just using 80mm of fan.)

n why i can't enable the unleashing menu at OCC in bios setup..

if i enable it.. my bios will tell unleashing failed..??


----------



## razo007

why i can't to use OCC function..??
when i try to unlock cores at my processor..
my bios will tell unleashing mode failed..??

here is my validation by cpu-z..


----------



## razo007

why i can't to use OCC function..??
when i try to unlock cores at my processor..
my bios will tell unleashing mode failed..??

here is my validation by cpu-z..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


why i can't to use OCC function..??
when i try to unlock cores at my processor..
my bios will tell unleashing mode failed..??

here is my validation by cpu-z..




That's probably because you don't have a stable quad.

AMD Does chip farm, so even if a chip doesn't make it as a 955BE, they can disable 2 cores that are defective and call it a 550BE.

Only certain chips are stable quads because there is a higher demand for dual cores vs quad cores. And it costs the same to make either.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

New to overclock.net, but I been prowling a lot on Tomshardware as AsAnAtheist
My AMD Phenom 550 x2 unlocked (Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m).
Cooler: Core-Contact Freezer.
Voltage: 1.45v. I know it's a lot for just a 3.7 ghz but my processor is not exactly what you call a cherry picked batch..
Those pictures are old, the temperatures have decreased slightly due to the TX-2 thermal compound properly sitting after a few thermal cycles.


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Adding some voltage, turned my X2 550 into a X4 B50.
Coming with CPU-Z validation when I add the voltage. My zalman keeps up... Barely. 
Load @ 50C Max now. Will look into it.


Is your zalman on half speed? I'm curious because I can hit 1.55 volts and just barely stay under 55 (assuming you adjust for the difference in core temp versus the IHS temp your motherboard reads). If you haven't read it yet it can be significantly higher than your actual temps. Mine's usually about 10 degrees but I adjust at -8 for a little head room. Check the difference as a dual with something that'll graph it like speedfan, particularly under load if you have a little free time.

And of course, congrats!


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's probably because you don't have a stable quad.

AMD Does chip farm, so even if a chip doesn't make it as a 955BE, they can disable 2 cores that are defective and call it a 550BE.

Only certain chips are stable quads because there is a higher demand for dual cores vs quad cores. And it costs the same to make either.


what should i do to get the stable quad..??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
what should i do to get the stable quad..??

raise the cpuvoltage


----------



## razo007

is it not dangerous to my pc..

i'm using just stock cooling system..

n i just using fan in my case.. only 3 fan..

is it dangerous..??


----------



## razo007

is it not dangerous to my pc..

i'm using just stock cooling system..

n i just using fan in my case.. only 3 fan..

is it dangerous..??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
is it not dangerous to my pc..

i'm using just stock cooling system..

n i just using fan in my case.. only 3 fan..

is it dangerous..??

Just bump it up to 1.4, if it doesn't work then, you probably won't get a quad out of the chip.


----------



## sub50hz

Huzzah! Stability at 3.6GHz, NB @ 2600MHz. Going for 3.8 tomorrow when Prime finishes up running the requisite 24 hours. Load temps at 42-44C right now, THANK YOU WINTER.


----------



## raisethe3

*looks at watch* Its Jan 25th, where's the Phenom II 555BE as promised?


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Just bump it up to 1.4, if it doesn't work then, you probably won't get a quad out of the chip.

u mean.. i should up my voltage till 1.4..??

n what the highest voltage for my cpu..??

n my temperature for now is around 45-46c..

is it ok or not..??


----------



## sub50hz

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975565

Clock speed -- 3612.37 MHz
FSB x Multi -- 200.6 x 18
Vcore -- 1.39v
RAM speed -- 1338 MHz
NB speed -- 2600 MHz
HT Link -- 2006.87 MHz
Motherboard -- ASUS Crosshair III Formula
Cooling method -- CM Hyper 520 (push-pull)

Stable for 24 hours of Prime Blend, was running another test tonight to check NB increase, thought would finally take a snapshot and validate. Still gunning for more, getting the cores to unlock made my week.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


*looks at watch* Its Jan 25th, where's the Phenom II 555BE as promised?










Newegg dropped their 550BE prices today.


----------



## raisethe3

Thought they were going to stop selling it.

Oh and by the way, here's the link to the announcement of the 555BE

http://www.insidehw.com/News/Hardwar...hlon-CPUs.html

I so can't wait to get my hands on it. Looks like it will be priced at $99 like the 550BE before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


Newegg dropped their 550BE prices today.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


*looks at watch* Its Jan 25th, where's the Phenom II 555BE as promised?










It'll be out soon









And they will have the price at $99 like the 550BE, obviously a C3 with a slight core boost in frequency.

Also, yes they will stop selling the 550BE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


u mean.. i should up my voltage till 1.4..??

n what the highest voltage for my cpu..??

n my temperature for now is around 45-46c..

is it ok or not..??


Yes, up your voltage to 1.4
Max safe temp is 70*C
Max safe Voltage is 1.55v


----------



## domestic_ginger

I think the 550s will be releaased as the C3 edition with no change to the name. Apparently they have a locked multiplier.

Not sure they will stop selling teh 500 all together.


----------



## terence52

is there a gud batch of 555be that unlocks?
might go and get 1 since i finally cfm my bios unlocks and the ht is separate from my northbridge spd








my 720be acutally unlocks








but not stable


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


is there a gud batch of 555be that unlocks?
might go and get 1 since i finally cfm my bios unlocks and the ht is separate from my northbridge spd








my 720be acutally unlocks








but not stable










Unknown as of right now, but the first batch might be good unlockers. It seems it was that way with 550's & 720's


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Unknown as of right now, but the first batch might be good unlockers. It seems it was that way with 550's & 720's


got it thks.
i am hesitating actually since like $165sgd 
quite a bit of a jump pricewise.
i am also looking at the 740be if its ever comes that is


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It'll be out soon









And they will have the price at $99 like the 550BE, obviously a C3 with a slight core boost in frequency.

Also, yes they will stop selling the 550BE

Yes, up your voltage to 1.4
Max safe temp is 70*C
Max safe Voltage is 1.55v



eventhough with stock cooling system..???


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It'll be out soon









And they will have the price at $99 like the 550BE, obviously a C3 with a slight core boost in frequency.

Also, yes they will stop selling the 550BE

Yes, up your voltage to 1.4
Max safe temp is 70*C
Max safe Voltage is 1.55v

its actually here at my side already actually.
just loooking at a gud batch for unlocking and ocing


----------



## whitedevilo

550 with C3 wont be BE (my system is proof of that), 555 will be BE


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
eventhough with stock cooling system..???

As long as you don't exceed 70*C yes.


----------



## razo007

i was try ocing my pc again.. but my oc become failed when i chage the voltage to 1.4V with bus speed at 215 with multiplier at 16x.. and i still failed to unlock the other cores... when i enabling the unleashing mode.. BIOS still told me the same thing.(unleashing mode failure) and what should i put on the value at the ACC function..?? now still -2%..


----------



## Lancer33

Clock speed = 3800.2
FSB x Multi = 19 x 200
Vcore = 1.350v
RAM speed = 1333
NB speed = 2000
HT Link = 2000
Motherboard = Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Cooling method = Thermalright 120 Ultra Push/Pull

CPU Load temp after 6 hrs Prime = 53C

I guess I got lucky on this chip and I love the motherboard. Will work on a system OC later but happy with the CPU OC so far.


----------



## razo007

now i was ocing my cpu to 3.51ghz.. with (215x16.5 multiplier) and running stress test via prime 95 for 3hours.. my cpu temp at 58-59c.. is that ok for my stock cooling system..??


----------



## goobergump

Yeah that's decent te WHAT?! your at 3.5 hitting 58c on stock cooling?


----------



## razo007

yes.. that temp was reached while running stress test..

while idle.. my temp was around 48c-49c.. is that can make my hardware crash..??


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domestic_ginger* 
I think the 550s will be releaased as the C3 edition with no change to the name. Apparently they have a locked multiplier.

Not sure they will stop selling teh 500 all together.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f11=&f12=True

it's black edition, alright .....


----------



## slapchop

Finally some new hope.















[/URL][/IMG]

I guess the x64 vs. x86 thing is more important than I thought. I realize that this is only 21 min on Everest stress test(longer actually while I upload pic and write this post), but that's about 8x longer than it has ever lasted before. Now I can possibly move on to OCCT/P95. I'll have to see. In the mean time I wanna thank all who posted their advice/opinions, as well as their experiences here.









I did get a new case and RAM(In my system specs), but IMO these have made no difference since I tried the same things with these in x64. Maybe I'm wrong? I hope so cause I hate the thought of wasting a gig of ram.

BTW. this is still with stock hsf. I guess my low ambient temps are saving me. :dunno: Anyway, I'm looking at a Scythe Mugen2(out of stock at newegg







), Sunbeam CCF 120, or a OCZ Vendetta 2 to replace the stock hsf.


----------



## whitedevilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f11=&f12=True

it's black edition, alright .....

yeah right and then my 550 c3 is with locked multi, and check this post:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...0&postcount=19


----------



## whitedevilo

1) Phenom II 550 Rev.C3
2) Scythe Mugen 2 cooler (MX-2 applied)
3) ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
4) 2x2 GB Crucial DDR3 1600
5) Radeon 5850
6) Chieftec 600w Cable Management

I wanted to unlock cores and do some overclocking. Before that I checked what is difference between Socket CPU temp and Core CPU temp under full load (Prime95), the difference was 12 C, socket temp being higher.

Afterwards I unlocked 4 cores and tested for stability for 12 h and everything was fine. However I cannot see individual temperatures anymore. I did minor OC - 3.4 GHZ

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...ions-wd-pc.jpg

Now my temp at full load reaches 55 C according to socket sensor. Is my temp actually 43 C applying difference between core and socket temps? (or difference is smaller after all cores are enabled?). Should I be worried about socket temp at all when OC further?


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitedevilo* 
yeah right and then my 550 c3 is with locked multi, and check this post:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...0&postcount=19

Mate, have you tried updateing the bios ?

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx

The new C3 rev is supported by a newer bios ......


----------



## whitedevilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Mate, have you tried updateing the bios ?

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx

The new C3 rev is supported by a newer bios ......

yes I have latest bios already, 550 C3 locked...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitedevilo* 
yes I have latest bios already, 550 C3 locked...

Could just need a BIOS revision, can you try it in another board?


----------



## whitedevilo

nop, I cant


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitedevilo*


nop, I cant


Your right. C3 doesn't have an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Your right. C3 doesn't have an unlocked multiplier.


Then AMD site lies? Hmmmmmm ...... strange.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Haven't posted for a while in here but I'm going to try for 4.5Ghz tonight try and beat my previous best of 4.3Ghz only this time Im trying it as a x2 not x4 might have a bit more luck. I will post if I am sucessfull or not

Edit. To start with Idle core temps 11oC


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitedevilo*


yes I have latest bios already, 550 C3 locked...


You purchased it as a Black Edition?....

I remember reading that the newer C3's 550's would be release as normal processor.

The 555 was meant to replace the 550 as a Black Edition dual core.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Ah well I managed 6c on the cores and a cpu temp of 11-12c and managed 4.4Ghz before I sprung a little leak. More to come at the weekend when I sort out my cooling.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979201


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Ah well I managed 6c on the cores and a cpu temp of 15c and managed 4.4Ghz before I sprung a little leak.


Jesus, do you keep your res packed in a cooler full of ice? Incredible, man.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Jesus, do you keep your res packed in a cooler full of ice? Incredible, man.


something like that.

Im still trying to go for the golden 4.5Ghz before I get rid of this chip!!


----------



## razo007

what type of cooling system do you use..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
what type of cooling system do you use..??

Watercooling.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


what type of cooling system do you use..??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Watercooling.


What Guitar guy said if you were asking me that is. That is only the core temperatures, the actual cpu temp. was moving between 11-14c according to my LCD Poster.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


What Guitar guy said if you were asking me that is. That is only the core temperatures, the actual cpu temp. was moving between 11-14c according to my LCD Poster.


I think you use special coolant


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I think you use special coolant










haha something like that. Hopefully I will have cracked the 4.5ghz tomoz. I will keep everyone updated, got to make a few changes to my loop first


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


haha something like that. Hopefully I will have cracked the 4.5ghz tomoz. I will keep everyone updated, got to make a few changes to my loop first


Wish you could teach me the ways of liquid cooling. I would suck at choosing the waterblock, radiator, pump, tubing, and whatnot. At least I am good at following instructions.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Wish you could teach me the ways of liquid cooling. I would suck at choosing the waterblock, radiator, pump, tubing, and whatnot. At least I am good at following instructions.











Drop me a pm and I will gladly answer any questions you may have! its 3am and I'm off to bed but I will gladly reply to your pm's when I next get online probs. 11:55amGMT (UK)


----------



## razo007

is fan cooling system can decrease my temp..??

i just using 3 units 8cm cheapest casing fan..

is that can decrease temp.. now at 48c..

n.. what should i do to make my pc become mo cool without change my system and cooling system..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
is fan cooling system can decrease my temp..??

i just using 3 units 8cm cheapest casing fan..

is that can decrease temp.. now at 48c..

n.. what should i do to make my pc become mo cool without change my system and cooling system..??

get a nice cpu cooler. for air, I recommend a ximatek dark knight or sunbeam core-contact freezer 120mm or tuniq tower 120 extreme.


----------



## razo007

i'm looking at cooler master hyper tx3..

is it ok..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i'm looking at cooler master hyper tx3..

is it ok..??

It's pretty good, I would say. How much you gettin it for?


----------



## razo007

i'm at malaysia.. its price is below 100myr.. around 25usd or below..

can it support my processor..?? i'm using AMD Phenom II X2 550BE..


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Wish you could teach me the ways of liquid cooling. I would suck at choosing the waterblock, radiator, pump, tubing, and whatnot. At least I am good at following instructions.









just need someone to send you in the right direction....these chips like to be ran on the cool side


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i'm at malaysia.. its price is below 100myr.. around 25usd or below..

can it support my processor..?? i'm using AMD Phenom II X2 550BE..

I would get the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 4 Heat Pipes


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i'm at malaysia.. its price is below 100myr.. around 25usd or below..

can it support my processor..?? i'm using AMD Phenom II X2 550BE..

Yes, it supports your processor. I would say it is a good deal. Could you find any of the other coolers I mentioned?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
just need someone to send you in the right direction....these chips like to be ran on the cool side

That is exactly what I need. I haven't broken the 4 ghz barrier yet stably.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
I would get the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 4 Heat Pipes

i'm looking on it too.. its price is affordable to me.. (low budget)









but AMD stock heatsink juz use clip.. and CM hyper tx3 hve 4 feet on it..

should i use intel P4 HSF installation method when i'm replace my HSF..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i'm looking on it too.. its price is affordable to me.. (low budget)









but AMD stock heatsink juz use clip.. and CM hyper tx3 hve 4 feet on it..

should i use intel P4 HSF installation method when i'm replace my HSF..??

Probably not. The way you would install the CM hyper is taking off the clip on the motherboard and mounting it on the backplate.


----------



## razo007

i see.... then do you have idea how can i install the HSF with my casing like this..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i see.... then do you have idea how can i install the HSF with my casing like this..??

Yeah. You might have to take the motherboard out of the case to install but I am not sure. I haven't seen anyone install one so I will check youtube for a video.


----------



## razo007

ok.. i'm waiting..


----------



## iGuitarGuy

You might have to use the amd clip. It is a high quality clip this time though. Not one of those small ones.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


ok.. i'm waiting..


Why not just check the manufacturers' websites while you "wait" for someone else to find information that's readily available for you? Don't get me wrong, I'm all for helping out, but that's kinda ridiculous.


----------



## razo007

ur mean..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Why not just check the manufacturers' websites while you "wait" for someone else to find information that's readily available for you? Don't get me wrong, I'm all for helping out, but that's kinda ridiculous.


It's cool, man. He is new to the aftermarket cpu cooling business. We could show him the works.


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Why not just check the manufacturers' websites while you "wait" for someone else to find information that's readily available for you? Don't get me wrong, I'm all for helping out, but that's kinda ridiculous.


i'm seeing too... not just stand silently... i just want to get another suggestion.. because i don't know how to choose it..


----------



## razo007

how about thermal compound..??

is that Cooler Master RG-ICF-CWR1-GP..

is that ok... at cm website just hve information about Cooler Master RG-ICF-CWR2-GP..

for ur information.. in my country.. is too hard to find coolermaster products.. just certain place can get it...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


It's cool, man. He is new to the aftermarket cpu cooling business. We could show him the works.


Eh, guess I'm just cranky after having to sit through 4 hours of Project Management class. *deep breath*

Alright. If you can fit one, the Hyper n520 is a pretty dialed heatsink option. It's not massive, and with good TIM application technique, is more than enough for a moderate overclock. I have not even come close to 50C with upped CPU and CPU-NB voltages, and the n520 has only been on there for 5 days or so. It's also very cheap, and relatively easy to install. It does require removing the plastic clip from the mobo and installing a backplate, but the instructions are very clear, and it's hard to fudge it if you take the mobo out of your case to install it.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


how about thermal compound..??

is that Cooler Master RG-ICF-CWR1-GP..

is that ok... at cm website just hve information about Cooler Master RG-ICF-CWR2-GP..

for ur information.. in my country.. is too hard to find coolermaster products.. just certain place can get it...


I prefer Arctic Silver 5 or Zalman STG1. Technique plays a big part though, slathering either of them on without a care in the world won't do you much good.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i'm seeing too... not just stand silently... i just want to get another suggestion.. because i don't know how to choose it..


I think you will have to use the clip. Is the clip necessarily a problem? I think it mounts just fine and is as stable as can be. I like it better than the pushing of the 775 legs into the motherboard and turning.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I prefer Arctic Silver 5 or Zalman STG1. Technique plays a big part though, slathering either of them on without a care in the world won't do you much good.


TX-2 also works quite well.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Eh, guess I'm just cranky after having to sit through 4 hours of Project Management class. *deep breath*

Alright. If you can fit one, the Hyper n520 is a pretty dialed heatsink option. It's not massive, and with good TIM application technique, is more than enough for a moderate overclock. I have not even come close to 50C with upped CPU and CPU-NB voltages, and the n520 has only been on there for 5 days or so. It's also very cheap, and relatively easy to install. It does require removing the plastic clip from the mobo and installing a backplate, but the instructions are very clear, and it's hard to fudge it if you take the mobo out of your case to install it.


Yeah, sounds like a big bummer. I couldn't sit in one class for so many hours unless we were doing something interesting to me.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Yeah, sounds like a big bummer. I couldn't sit in one class for so many hours unless we were doing something interesting to me.


It's a horrible class (incredibly boring), but it's a great thing to have on a resume (Project Management Professional), and will hopefully allow me to skip a step in the workplace when I finally get back out to it.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Malaysia should have some good coolers since you guys near one of the biggest overclocking countries and you guys make a lot of the hardware.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


It's a horrible class (incredibly boring), but it's a great thing to have on a resume (Project Management Professional), and will hopefully allow me to skip a step in the workplace when I finally get back out to it.


Sounds promising. You think it is really worth it?


----------



## sub50hz

Meh, my Systems Management instructor that I had last semester suggested it. More certs = more money, after all.


----------



## razo007

i think i'll just take Cooler Master Hyper 212plus.. it's seem affordable.. but.. how about thermal compound..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Meh, my Systems Management instructor that I had last semester suggested it. More certs = more money, after all.


Good plan. I might take some of those classes sometime.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i think i'll just take Cooler Master Hyper 212plus.. it's seem affordable.. but.. how about thermal compound..??


Are you sure the 212 will fit? I had to lop off the corner of my side fan in my Antec just to fit the 520. And what about TIM?


----------



## rainman1978

Hi all,

Can anyone advice me on how to achieve better oc using my setup?

My rig :

550be (0950 batch) unlocked to 4 cores (current best : 3.6ghz at 1.45V)
Idle 36 degrees Prime95 54 degrees for 4 hrs

Biostar TA785GE 128M 88GCO112 Bios
2 X 1 gig HyperX DDR800 (under clock to 400mhz for 1:1)
Cooler master extreme PSU 650W
Cooler master V8 with package thermal compund

First of all, in the bios I can see the FSB but I can't change it (I'm supposed able to change it from 200mhz to 600mhz, why so? It's not grey out either)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979994

I have tried increase Core voltage and CPU-NB to 1.55 voltage, it did boot up to windows but crashed after mins of prime95.

3.9ghz is the max that I tried.

Am I doing the right way?

Thanks.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Hi all,

Can anyone advice me on how to achieve better oc using my setup?

My rig :

550be (0950 batch) unlocked to 4 cores (current best : 3.6ghz at 1.45V)
Idle 36 degrees Prime95 54 degrees for 4 hrs

Biostar TA785GE 128M 88GCO112 Bios
2 X 1 gig HyperX DDR800 (under clock to 400mhz for 1:1)
Cooler master extreme PSU 650W
Cooler master V8 with package thermal compund

First of all, in the bios I can see the FSB but I can't change it (I'm supposed able to change it from 200mhz to 600mhz, why so? It's not grey out either)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979994

I have tried increase Core voltage and CPU-NB to 1.55 voltage, it did boot up to windows but crashed after mins of prime95.

3.9ghz is the max that I tried.

Am I doing the right way?

Thanks.


Sounds (and looks) like you need better cooling. Use some better TIM, that'll be a start. Can you post a CPU-Z validation for us to see?


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Sounds (and looks) like you need better cooling. Use some better TIM, that'll be a start. Can you post a CPU-Z validation for us to see?


Hi, CPU-Z is as posted.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Hi, CPU-Z is as posted.


Oops, missed it. What I meant was, screenshot CPU-Z on your memory, mainboard and CPU tabs.


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Are you sure the 212 will fit? I had to lop off the corner of my side fan in my Antec just to fit the 520. And what about TIM?


i dont know.. but it shocked me.. i was watch at youtube how to install the hyper 212.. it seem very huge.. i dont know is that can fit in my mid-tower casing or not... if not.. mybe i've to look at hyper tx-3..


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Hi all,

Can anyone advice me on how to achieve better oc using my setup?

My rig :

550be (0950 batch) unlocked to 4 cores (current best : 3.6ghz at 1.45V)
Idle 36 degrees Prime95 54 degrees for 4 hrs

Biostar TA785GE 128M 88GCO112 Bios
2 X 1 gig HyperX DDR800 (under clock to 400mhz for 1:1)
Cooler master extreme PSU 650W
Cooler master V8 with package thermal compund

First of all, in the bios I can see the FSB but I can't change it (I'm supposed able to change it from 200mhz to 600mhz, why so? It's not grey out either)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979994

I have tried increase Core voltage and CPU-NB to 1.55 voltage, it did boot up to windows but crashed after mins of prime95.

3.9ghz is the max that I tried.

Am I doing the right way?

Thanks.


have you tried using the + and - keys on your num pad? the ones on the right side are the only ones that work.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i dont know.. but it shocked me.. i was watch at youtube how to install the hyper 212.. it seem very huge.. i dont know is that can fit in my mid-tower casing or not... if not.. mybe i've to look at hyper tx-3..


You'll need to meaure your case and compare that to the listed sizes of the coolers you're looking at.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Also, you up the cpu vcore, not the cpu-nb vid. You only up the cpu-nb vid when your northbridge clock is raised by a significant amount. (for 2.6ghz nb, I add .200 to it)


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Oops, missed it. What I meant was, screenshot CPU-Z on your memory, mainboard and CPU tabs.


Oh haha ok I try to do it later.....

meantime I would like to know if underclock to 1:1 yield better results?

Anyone has any idea why FSB in bios is not changeable for my case?

Cheers!


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Also, you up the cpu vcore, not the cpu-nb vid. You only up the cpu-nb vid when your northbridge clock is raised by a significant amount. (for 2.6ghz nb, I add .200 to it)


Ic...i'm a noob, just started my first scene in oc

So do I increase my northbridge frequency? I'm still at 1.8ghz NB since day one (now I'm running at 3.6ghz clock speed)


----------



## razo007

ok..
i'll see it later...

but hyper 212 was nice looking at me.. maybe i'll feel very disappointed if i can't put it into my casing..


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Ic...i'm a noob, just started my first scene in oc

So do I increase my northbridge frequency? I'm still at 1.8ghz NB since day one (now I'm running at 3.6ghz clock speed)


Do the northbridge frequency after your done making your cpu stable. Put back the northbridge voltage at stock settings in the mean time and try changing the fsb with the + and - keys.


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Do the northbridge frequency after your done making your cpu stable. Put back the northbridge voltage at stock settings in the mean time and try changing the fsb with the + and - keys.


Wow thats sound like a good step.....Thanks but I afraid I have to do it later.

lunch hr for me now (I'm in singapore


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


ok..
i'll see it later...

but hyper 212 was nice looking at me.. maybe i'll feel very disappointed if i can't put it into my casing..


Just for your info, I'm using a V8 with CM 341 matx casing, it fit.

I assumed Hyper 212 is smaller?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Wow thats sound like a good step.....Thanks but I afraid I have to do it later.

lunch hr for me now (I'm in singapore










Good luck! I am glad to help. It's almost midnight here in the eastern US. Give info on your progress so we can help some more!


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Just for your info, I'm using a V8 with CM 341 matx casing, it fit.

I assumed Hyper 212 is smaller?


it's not small i think.. because i'm using the mid tower casing only.. the standard size...but after my calculation.. i see it can fix my casing but realy compact in my casing... i dont know is it suitable condition or not...

if u all have any idea.. plz tell me ok...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


the standard size...


There really is no "standard" size, though. That's why you gotta measure. Just because something fits inside his "mid" tower, does not mean that it will fit in yours.


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
it's not small i think.. because i'm using the mid tower casing only.. the standard size...but after my calculation.. i see it can fix my casing but realy compact in my casing... i dont know is it suitable condition or not...

if u all have any idea.. plz tell me ok...

Mine is squeezy too, infact the V8 protrude by 1-2mm. Fortunately the side panel is thin enough to flex and close.

I think the airflow is not too ideal, its a 3 degrees difference with and without the side cover.


----------



## [email protected]'D

just getting all set up for 4.5Ghz


----------



## rainman1978

My 550BE unlocked only managed to reach 3.6ghz stable....zzzzz

I try increase the NB freq from 1.8 to 2.0 and it crashed within a min on P95.

My target is 3.8ghz....anyone?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Ah well not 4.5Ghz but sort of close and @ 1.48v not to shabby

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980853


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Ah well not 4.5Ghz but sort of close and @ 1.48v not to shabby

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980853


Nice OC Foxy!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Ah well not 4.5Ghz but sort of close and @ 1.48v not to shabby

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980853


Is that Prime/LinX stable, or just stable enough to boot and validate? man, if you can keep temps in check while still being _under_ 1.5V -- I wonder how long that would last churning out that speed every day.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Is that Prime/LinX stable, or just stable enough to boot and validate? man, if you can keep temps in check while still being _under_ 1.5V -- I wonder how long that would last churning out that speed every day.


it was stable enough to boot into windows validate and post it on here. and I would love to have that overclock 24/7


----------



## raisethe3

Damn son! Good overclock. You didn't stress test this did you?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Ah well not 4.5Ghz but sort of close and @ 1.48v not to shabby

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980853


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Damn son! Good overclock. *You didn't stress test this did you?*









haha then to only watch it fail. Nah these were just purely suicide runs just to have some fun with this chip before I get rid


----------



## slapchop

Wow 4448! mhz (even though not 24/7 stable) is impressive at 42% overclock with a cpu that is already clocked pretty high.

I've often wondered if a regor 240 (or even a 545) would be able to clock a higher % of overclock than a 550be. Sorry, I'm old school and look at the percentage of overclock as much as sheer clock speed.


----------



## razo007

my cpu reached 3.51ghz without unlock the others cores.. and running stability test for 6 hours and it stable eventhought with stock cooling.. i'll try to raised it up to 3.6 or more after i replace my HSF with the better.. but.. is it if i replace my HSF can decrease my cpu temp..??

anybody hve idea..??


----------



## ez12a

does replacing your heatsink with one better than stock help? yes, by a lot. I rarely get above 55C under load depending on ambients.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
my cpu reached 3.51ghz without unlock the others cores.. and running stability test for 6 hours and it stable eventhought with stock cooling.. i'll try to raised it up to 3.6 or more *after i replace my HSF with the better.. but.. is it if i replace my HSF can decrease my cpu temp*..??

anybody hve idea..??

Yes it will help, stock heatsinks tbh arn't the best when it comes to overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
does replacing your heatsink with one better than stock help? *yes*, by a lot. I rarely get above 55C under load depending on ambients.

+1


----------



## razo007

ok..
now i'll keep looking on CM hyper 212 or hyper tx3..


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
ok..
now i'll keep looking on CM hyper 212 or hyper tx3..

Whats your budget?


----------



## razo007

not to much.. around 30usd or below..


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
not to much.. around 30usd or below..

kl kl for that budget then yeah The tx-3







Im not 110% upto date with air cooling but it looks like it will preform better than the stock heatsink at least


----------



## razo007

i hope like that too... but i'm still thinking about that..

hope my casing can fit it on..


----------



## Strat79

Didn't really know where to post this, figured since I have posted in this thread quite a bit I would put it here:

About to get my tax refund back and thinking of doing a little sig rig system work. Not looking on any overhaul(I've only had my 4870 and 550BE(unlocked) for a few months), just building onto what I have and the worst 2-3 pieces. Mostly gaming/folding rig but do any and everything with it from time to time. I'm going to post what I think I need and maybe some questions pertaining to those, but don't mind opinions on something you think I need that I don't list.

( )=Denotes semi-flexible budget for that part
*1:* (~$50-100): RAM-2x1 for 4GB total. I really don't see the need to go any higher for what I do, but just out of curiosity if I was to buy say 2x2(same speed/timings of course) and place it with my 2x1, will it run both sets in dual channel and/or keep same performance still or will 1 or both run in single channel only? I wasn't sure with unmatched sized sets.

*2:* (~$50)New HS/F. No idea what to get on this and really not an extreme must have with my ducting system, but when it gets hotter outside it will be nice. Thought about H50, but with my ducting, I think Air HSF would be better. Suggestions?

*3:* (~$100-150) Hard Drive. I think this is the single most important one I need to worry about besides maybe ram. I have a couple old WD 7200rmp's that have horrible transfer speeds. Don't need a ton of space, want speed more, but not SSD prices. I'm leaning toward 1TB Caviar Black or possibly 150gb Velociraptor. I'm really not convinced the Veloci's are worth it though.

*4:* Lastly, possibly another 4870 to CF. This one is probably a no go as I really don't have much problems with my single one yet and I'm probably better off waiting on 5970 price drops or more likely 6000 series for single card setup.

My head keeps telling me to just skip the GPU and possibly HS/F and get a great HDD(s) and the RAM, but I'm not sure which would help me most. I could afford them all, but I am frugal and want best bang/buck. I really don't want to spend over about $300-350. I'd rather buy best of 1 or 2 parts now instead of medium performance on 3-4. Can always buy the extra 1-2 better parts I leave out this time around, at a later date. Wow, this turned out to be way longer winded than I wanted, thanks to anyone that read it through and helps


----------



## crysisanity

1: I'd go with just 2x2 sticks, because I've heard so many bad things about the 550's and 4 sticks of ram, and 4 gigs is really all you'll ever need. That being said I'm rma'ing a pair of 2GB sticks I've had since they were still $50 and plan to run 8GB, so it's up to you.

2: I wouldn't worry about your HS/F unless you're really worried about your OC towards the summer, it's not at all the weak link in your rig.

3: I'll vouch for the caviar's performance, it's a great drive, but if you want more performance why not raid 0 two 500GB drives? since you're looking at a raptor I take it you don't need the storage and that would be a nice middle ground and net you 350GB above the raptor and still cost less. You might even be able to image your OS's depending on your partitions, so no complete reformat required.

4: If you want another 4870 you should go ahead and get it or just settle down and wait for the 5000 series to drop a little, I've heard that 4870's prices are going up (but I'm not 100% on that).

Overall I'd recommend your RAM first, you can get by with 2GB on win7, but it'd help most new games to have 4. After that I'd say the hard drives since they're obviously bothering you and are probably the weakest link after the ram. Finally, on a side note, I'd reserve a little for possibly some extra fans or quieter fans to help your cooling over the summer, and possibly IDE round/LED cables if your using any and feel like helping your cable management and possibly adding some flair to your case.

And as much as a realize this was a lengthy reply, the quick post ate my first post when I'd tried to go advanced to put in a smily, lol, so sorry if I was a bit short on anything! Good luck!


----------



## razo007

whats the bad of 550??


----------



## Strat79

Thanks for taking the time to read and replying crysisanity. You pretty much summed up what I was thinking this morning when I got up, about the HDD's. I had not even thought about RAID because I had never messed with it before. It dawned on me after getting some rest. So yeah, I think I would be better just getting a couple 500GB Caviar Blacks and raiding them before paying the big money for one 300GB Veloci or something.

The 4x stick RAM issue I had not thought about. I'll probably go ahead with the 2x2 GB and try them all together for 6 total(as long as they both run in dual channel, still need to know about that). If they give me problems, I'll just sell my 1x1's or keep them as backup.

The HS/F, I'll just wait on completely. Not like it is that expensive and I can pick up one once I find out how summer is going to affect my OC(though I wouldn't mind some suggestion in the ~50 range for later). Think I'll just go with the RAM and HDD and see how it runs, decide on GPU path after. I don't want to sell my 4870 as I just bought it a few months ago, so that pretty much sticks me with getting another 4870 and hoping my PSU can handle it or waiting for 6K series for a single card setup.


----------



## raisethe3

Test news have reviewed that the Phenom II X2 555BE have overclocked 3.9Ghz using only 1.400volts.

http://www.hardwarezone.com.au/revie...25&cid=2&pg=10

If I am not mistaken, this cpu can handle up to 1.55volts? It should hit 4Ghz easily no? Definitely can't wait for this chip.


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Test news have reviewed that the Phenom II X2 555BE have overclocked 3.9Ghz using only 1.400volts.

http://www.hardwarezone.com.au/revie...25&cid=2&pg=10

If I am not mistaken, this cpu can handle up to 1.55volts? It should hit 4Ghz easily no? Definitely can't wait for this chip.


Thats not a perfect example, one because it might be a golden chip (unlikely) and two because we don't know what kind of cooling they used. We've seen how the phenom II's like cold better than voltage.

But then again the c3 955's are know for their typically amazing overclocks, so realistically, it'll be fantastic!

@ strat: Glad to know we're on the same page! I would think both pairs would run in dual channel, even from just motherboard diagrams it should just default to that regardless of what's in the slots, but I'm not 100% on that either so I figured I'd hold my tongue







I take it you've done enough case modding with your (epic) cooling solution?


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...ok. Well, I didn't get too super excited about it yet. Just wanted to be sure is why I posted here. Thanks Crysisanity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Thats not a perfect example, one because it might be a golden chip (unlikely) and two because we don't know what kind of cooling they used. We've seen how the phenom II's like cold better than voltage.

But then again the c3 955's are know for their typically amazing overclocks, so realistically, it'll be fantastic!

@ strat: Glad to know we're on the same page! I would think both pairs would run in dual channel, even from just motherboard diagrams it should just default to that regardless of what's in the slots, but I'm not 100% on that either so I figured I'd hold my tongue








I take it you've done enough case modding with your (epic) cooling solution?


----------



## crysisanity

Didn't mean to be a downer, it really is something to be very excited about









and strat, random thought, use fedex shipping or something more reputable than ups if at all possible, they like to drop things and fedex typically runs a tight operation


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
ur mean..??

And you are downright stupid. Google it.
There's limits to helping people.
You could also, you know, use proper English.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


And you are downright stupid. Google it.
There's limits to helping people.
You could also, you know, use proper English.


That was kind of harsh! Insults never solve anything.. and he did say "in my country" so that can be tied to the subject of his English.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

We should chill and buy the 555 when it comes out : D


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


That was kind of harsh! Insults never solve anything.. and he did say "in my country" so that can be tied to the subject of his English.


That's not a good reason. If he can't write properly, he shouldn't be on a English-based forum in the first place.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


That's not a good reason. If he can't write properly, he shouldn't be on a English-based forum in the first place.


Lol, ok bro.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
Lol, ok bro.

As much as I hate to say it, the site TOS requires use of grammatically correct English and punctuation. However, there's a pretty fine line here, and it's far easier to be tolerant of someone who is _trying their best_ to speak and read English than it is of some hack who persistenly uses 13-year-old-text-message technique.

Don't give the guy a hard time for his English, Axxess+. He's looking for knowledge just like everyone else on here.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


and strat, random thought, use fedex shipping or something more reputable than ups if at all possible, they like to drop things and fedex typically runs a tight operation










That is so true it's not even funny. I always pay the extra for Fedex when I get something off newegg. Too many times when I had something that was delivered by the "brown gorillas" (UPS) it looked like they kicked the box all the way to my house. To be fair though, I've never had anything that was destroyed by them, but when you order expensive PC components online you really don't want to see a box on your doorstep that looks like it's been through hell and back. jmho


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
That's not a good reason. If he can't write properly, he shouldn't be on a English-based forum in the first place.

i'm sorry for my bad english using... i'm here want to learn more about computer and overclocking and at the same time.. i want to improve my english using...

if i had wrong in my english.. please tell me..


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i'm sorry for my bad english using... i'm here want to learn more about computer and overclocking and at the same time.. i want to improve my english using...

if i had wrong in my english.. please tell me..

It's alright dude, don't sweat it.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
@ strat: Glad to know we're on the same page! I would think both pairs would run in dual channel, even from just motherboard diagrams it should just default to that regardless of what's in the slots, but I'm not 100% on that either so I figured I'd hold my tongue







I take it you've done enough case modding with your (epic) cooling solution?

I've done some reading, both sets of ram will indeed run in dual channel, so that is settled. I'll probably go with 2x2 1066mhz and let them run at lower 800 speeds to match my 1x1, do some benchmarks and just go straight 2x2 1066 and bench/game. If I can notice the difference, I'll just run the 2x2's 1066's and ditch the 1x1 800mhz ones all together. So pretty much settled on getting These or something similar for $93.

2x WD Blacks 500GB or maybe the 750GB ones is in the cart soon too probably. ~$140 for both.

So for only $233 shipped, I think it will be some good bang per buck myself. Even leaves me room for HS/F if I feel inclined at the time I hit the Submit key









One last thing, I got an offer via a PM from someone here to sell me his 4870 512mb for $50. I was thinking of jumping on that, but I really don't want my 1GB one to be gimped down to 512mb in Crossfire. He has also offered a 4890 for a little higher price, but still dirt cheap compared to new one. I read up and realized you could CF a 4870 with a 4890 and they will run independent core/memory clocks so no gimping the 4890's clocks down to 4870 like I thought. Reviews of that combo show a pretty darn nice improvement over 2x 4870's or an 4870x2. Just like to hear peoples thoughts on grabbing the 4890 to pair with my 4870. My main concern is my PSU not being able to handle those 2 cards and lack of pci-e power connectors. My PSU is this one, 30/26 amps on the 2 12v rails, could I just use some 4-pin molex to pci-e adapters for the other card? I have another 500w Antec I could run one card off, if my main one can't handle both, but would have to use 2 adapters since it does not have any pci power plugs. Lots to think about with the GPU, but it will probably come after I get my other parts in and test. I may not even bother with gpu upgrades yet, just getting some ideas.

Edit: Oh yeah Crysisanity: I've done some butchering...ermm modding to my case lately, that's for sure(along with my carpet/floor). I keep meaning to post pics in this thread of my ghetto ducting setup. It works like a champ, just looks like crap, heh. I get max 20c cpu loads now with the stock x2 cooler running on an x4 oc'ed! If it gets colder out, I've seen cpu run -3c idle and like 10c loads. It's great.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
It's alright dude, don't sweat it.

thanks bro...

now i think i have a good news.. i was oced my PHII 550BE from 3.1ghz to 3.52ghz.. without unlock the other cores.. and running stability test for a few hours.. my pc run stable... with 46-48c while idle.. and 55-58 while running prime 95.. and stock cooling system... maybe after i change my HSF can make my cpu become more cool than now...


----------



## sub50hz

58 is a little warm for me. I would maybe think about reducing your overclock until your new HSF arrives. Even though those are still acceptable temps (sorta, by some people, and AMD's documentation), I would prefer to err on the side of caution, so you don't become overzealous and try to go higher without better cooling. Good luck.


----------



## razo007

ok..

i'll stay with the 3.52 until the asus pc probe shows temp at 55c above while idle..

but.. for bro sub50hz.. i want to ask you..

why i can't to unlock my cpu..?? when i'm unlock it.. bios will tell me the unleashing mode failed.. i'm using asus M4A77TD-Pro with bios 1104..


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


ok..

i'll stay with the 3.52 until the asus pc probe shows temp at 55c above while idle..

but.. for bro sub50hz.. i want to ask you..

why i can't to unlock my cpu..?? when i'm unlock it.. bios will tell me the unleashing mode failed.. i'm using asus M4A77TD-Pro with bios 1104..


is more likely your cpu.
the 2 cores are more likely defective..


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


is more likely your cpu.
the 2 cores are more likely defective..


whats your mean..??

is it was causes of my bios version or i got the wrong cpu..??


----------



## terence52

getting a 555be soon after i sell off my 720be


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


whats your mean..??

is it was causes of my bios version or i got the wrong cpu..??


cpu issue...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


whats your mean..??

is it was causes of my bios version or i got the wrong cpu..??


What Terrible Terry Tate is trying to tell you is that the additional cores on your chip may be defective. Not all of the 550s unlock successfully, and it sounds like you might be stuck running 2 cores.

Which is fine. If you expected a quad, you should have bought a quad, but the dual is still very good.


----------



## Axxess+

It's normal if you get really high temps with Prime95. The bastard is made to make your CPU sweat it's butt off.
I never got in the same range of temperature with anything else than Prime95 or OCCT.
While I idle at about 42C as a quad, I never break 48C even during Crysis sessions.
Don't rely on Prime95 to decide if you want to get a new cooler, or not.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


I've done some reading, both sets of ram will indeed run in dual channel, so that is settled. I'll probably go with 2x2 1066mhz and let them run at lower 800 speeds to match my 1x1, do some benchmarks and just go straight 2x2 1066 and bench/game. If I can notice the difference, I'll just run the 2x2's 1066's and ditch the 1x1 800mhz ones all together. So pretty much settled on getting These or something similar for $93.

2x WD Blacks 500GB or maybe the 750GB ones is in the cart soon too probably. ~$140 for both.

So for only $233 shipped, I think it will be some good bang per buck myself. Even leaves me room for HS/F if I feel inclined at the time I hit the Submit key









One last thing, I got an offer via a PM from someone here to sell me his 4870 512mb for $50. I was thinking of jumping on that, but I really don't want my 1GB one to be gimped down to 512mb in Crossfire. He has also offered a 4890 for a little higher price, but still dirt cheap compared to new one. I read up and realized you could CF a 4870 with a 4890 and they will run independent core/memory clocks so no gimping the 4890's clocks down to 4870 like I thought. Reviews of that combo show a pretty darn nice improvement over 2x 4870's or an 4870x2. Just like to hear peoples thoughts on grabbing the 4890 to pair with my 4870. My main concern is my PSU not being able to handle those 2 cards and lack of pci-e power connectors. My PSU is this one, 30/26 amps on the 2 12v rails, could I just use some 4-pin molex to pci-e adapters for the other card? I have another 500w Antec I could run one card off, if my main one can't handle both, but would have to use 2 adapters since it does not have any pci power plugs. Lots to think about with the GPU, but it will probably come after I get my other parts in and test. I may not even bother with gpu upgrades yet, just getting some ideas.

Edit: Oh yeah Crysisanity: I've done some butchering...ermm modding to my case lately, that's for sure(along with my carpet/floor). I keep meaning to post pics in this thread of my ghetto ducting setup. It works like a champ, just looks like crap, heh. I get max 20c cpu loads now with the stock x2 cooler running on an x4 oc'ed! If it gets colder out, I've seen cpu run -3c idle and like 10c loads. It's great.


I have that exact memory set, and it runs great! I had to manually set the timings to 5-5-5-15 on my board though (set to 5-7-7-15 on auto). Passed all the memtests I threw at em. And, with my [email protected] dual core and [email protected] I'm getting ~9100+ on the Everest memory read benchmark.

about the RAID: You probably already know this, but it's a good idea to have a third drive you can use apart from the raid0 setup for storing critical data.

About the PSU/CFX question. I've found this http://www.extreme.outervision.com/p...ulatorlite.jsp site to be helpful and pretty accurate for assesing your PSU needs. This is also handy http://archive.atomicmpc.com.au/foru...c=7&t=9354&p=0 it doesn't have the 4890, but some digging through reviews ought to give the real power draw numbers in watts then you can just a use an online calculator to determine the amps drawn. BTW I like to have at least double (in watts and amps on the 12v rail) what I actually need(Probably knew that too). 
Just off the top of my head I'm guessing the setup you described, using two PSu's and the molex-pcie pigtails, would work until you get a more powerful PSU. I have run similar setups for long periods of time, because I'm cheap..err I mean Frugal. Had the 2nd PSU jumpered with paperclip lol.

About the ducting: Good idea! +1 I'd like to see the pics when/if you get them posted. Any issues with condensation? I've thought about doing something similar, but was concerned about condensation and pulling a bunch of cold air into my house. Thus, raising my already high heating bill. The wife would be thrilled with that one. lol


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
I have that exact memory set, and it runs great! I had to manually set the timings to 5-5-5-15 on my board though (set to 5-7-7-15 on auto). Passed all the memtests I threw at em. And, with my [email protected] dual core and [email protected] I'm getting ~9100+ on the Everest memory read benchmark.

about the RAID: You probably already know this, but it's a good idea to have a third drive you can use apart from the raid0 setup for storing critical data.

About the PSU/CFX question. I've found this http://www.extreme.outervision.com/p...ulatorlite.jsp site to be helpful and pretty accurate for assesing your PSU needs. This is also handy http://archive.atomicmpc.com.au/foru...c=7&t=9354&p=0 it doesn't have the 4890, but some digging through reviews ought to give the real power draw numbers in watts then you can just a use an online calculator to determine the amps drawn. BTW I like to have at least double (in watts and amps on the 12v rail) what I actually need(Probably knew that too).
Just off the top of my head I'm guessing the setup you described, using two PSu's and the molex-pcie pigtails, would work until you get a more powerful PSU. I have run similar setups for long periods of time, because I'm cheap..err I mean Frugal. Had the 2nd PSU jumpered with paperclip lol.

About the ducting: Good idea! +1 I'd like to see the pics when/if you get them posted. Any issues with condensation? I've thought about doing something similar, but was concerned about condensation and pulling a bunch of cold air into my house. Thus, raising my already high heating bill. The wife would be thrilled with that one. lol

I have that PSU calculator bookmarked from a long time ago, heh. I have more than enough to run both if my PSU can put out anywhere near what it advertises. If not, I'll just use my other PSU on one. I already have it jumpered off and using it as a fan slave, so just have to get the adapters and hook it to the new card I'm hoping. I have plenty of HDD's lying around for backups for a raid setup. The 2x 320gb's in my sig will serve well for that.

On the ducting: I have never had a problem with condensation yet. I have the hose going through my floor and pulling air from under the house. It's right next to an outside vent, but the air isn't as cold as the outside, probably 5-8c warmer. I would be more afraid of condensation if I didn't have it boxed around my CPU and ducted back outside the case. Pretty much, the cpu is the only thing that ever gets the cold air, and by the time it goes back outside the case, it is heated up enough that it doesn't cool the room enough to hurt heating of the house. With a fan controller you can turn it way down when CPU isn't under load and is not heating the air up, so that it will not spill cold air into the room.


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


I've done some reading, both sets of ram will indeed run in dual channel, so that is settled. I'll probably go with 2x2 1066mhz and let them run at lower 800 speeds to match my 1x1, do some benchmarks and just go straight 2x2 1066 and bench/game. If I can notice the difference, I'll just run the 2x2's 1066's and ditch the 1x1 800mhz ones all together. So pretty much settled on getting These or something similar for $93.

2x WD Blacks 500GB or maybe the 750GB ones is in the cart soon too probably. ~$140 for both.

So for only $233 shipped, I think it will be some good bang per buck myself. Even leaves me room for HS/F if I feel inclined at the time I hit the Submit key









One last thing, I got an offer via a PM from someone here to sell me his 4870 512mb for $50. I was thinking of jumping on that, but I really don't want my 1GB one to be gimped down to 512mb in Crossfire. He has also offered a 4890 for a little higher price, but still dirt cheap compared to new one. I read up and realized you could CF a 4870 with a 4890 and they will run independent core/memory clocks so no gimping the 4890's clocks down to 4870 like I thought. Reviews of that combo show a pretty darn nice improvement over 2x 4870's or an 4870x2. Just like to hear peoples thoughts on grabbing the 4890 to pair with my 4870. My main concern is my PSU not being able to handle those 2 cards and lack of pci-e power connectors. My PSU is this one, 30/26 amps on the 2 12v rails, could I just use some 4-pin molex to pci-e adapters for the other card? I have another 500w Antec I could run one card off, if my main one can't handle both, but would have to use 2 adapters since it does not have any pci power plugs. Lots to think about with the GPU, but it will probably come after I get my other parts in and test. I may not even bother with gpu upgrades yet, just getting some ideas.

Edit: Oh yeah Crysisanity: I've done some butchering...ermm modding to my case lately, that's for sure(along with my carpet/floor). I keep meaning to post pics in this thread of my ghetto ducting setup. It works like a champ, just looks like crap, heh. I get max 20c cpu loads now with the stock x2 cooler running on an x4 oc'ed! If it gets colder out, I've seen cpu run -3c idle and like 10c loads. It's great.


Well considering I can max 95% of games on my 275, and a 4890 is neck and neck with that, I think if you can get one cheap it'd be a great deal! No comment on the PSU, I bought this one so I'd never need to worry about power draw lol. As for the ram, it's what I use, and as slap said, you do have to manually set the timings, and it does in fact run fantastic at 800Mhz with *very* tight timings:









So if your other RAM can handle it, you might try just running everything tighter. Everest shows a small drop in read/wright, with a bigger drop in copy speed compared to 5-5-5-15 @ 1066, but I haven't noticed any performance decrease and it lets me run 1t and add a few Mhz to my cpu clock when I care to (I don't like to increase the volts past 2.1 so I've never bother OC'ing it at 1066). Cheers to upgrades!









P.S. I'm jealous of your new HD setup, I wish I would have gone that route to begin with, I can't seem to force myself to save up for a new HD lol. And I'm def interested in those pics!


----------



## Axxess+

I've been Prime95'ing my rig for 4 hours now. I OC'd my X4 B50 to 3.4 Ghz now, will probably push it a bit farther.
I'm on 1.376V for the vcore, stock for everything else, although I may add 0.025V for the nb, just to be sure. Looking good.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I got a Corsair H50 for 60 bucks at Best Buy today. I will have it set up for Push-Pull tonight probably. Also, more overclocking! Also, I might custom mod the H50 with different tubes and different radiator.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I got a Corsair H50 for 60 bucks at Best Buy today. I will have it set up for Push-Pull tonight probably. Also, more overclocking! Also, I might custom mod the H50 with different tubes and different radiator.


Post pictures after, bro. I might get a H50, after I get a decent soundcard and my HD201.
Also, I pushed my X4 B50 to 3.5 Ghz at 1.398V, seems stable, for now.
Prime95'ing as we speak, but it shouldn't really be any different from my 3.4 stable, and I will stop after an hour.
All the cores are equally finishing thier instances, and the highest temp I got is 56C again, so what the hell.
Rig is freaking fast, too.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
Post pictures after, bro. I might get a H50, after I get a decent soundcard and my HD201.
Also, I pushed my X4 B50 to 3.5 Ghz at 1.398V, seems stable, for now.
Prime95'ing as we speak, but it shouldn't really be any different from my 3.4 stable, and I will stop after an hour.
All the cores are equally finishing thier instances, and the highest temp I got is 56C again, so what the hell.
Rig is freaking fast, too.

Good luck! I will post pics as I go. I might have to find a place to put the radiator as my case is old and I dont have any place to put anything 120mm on the case itself.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


On the ducting: I have never had a problem with condensation yet. I have the hose going through my floor and pulling air from under the house. It's right next to an outside vent, but the air isn't as cold as the outside, probably 5-8c warmer. I would be more afraid of condensation if I didn't have it boxed around my CPU and ducted back outside the case. Pretty much, the cpu is the only thing that ever gets the cold air, and by the time it goes back outside the case, it is heated up enough that it doesn't cool the room enough to hurt heating of the house. With a fan controller you can turn it way down when CPU isn't under load and is not heating the air up, so that it will not spill cold air into the room.


I see, ducted in and back out, good idea. Is the ducting insulated? I know that it would have to be here. The temps drop pretty low here, often below zero this time of year.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
I see, ducted in and back out, good idea. Is the ducting insulated? I know that it would have to be here. The temps drop pretty low here, often below zero this time of year.

Not yet, and not sure If I will have to. At the moment it's just standard plastic dryer hose going from under the house to a box on the side of my case that has a fan I modded into it. Then another dryer hose from the inside the case connected to another box inside the case that covers the CPU. A side hole in the CPU box has a smaller flexible vacuum cleaner hose running out the back of the case for exhaust. I need to get a bigger exhaust hose as it is creating some back pressure inside the CPU box, but it doesn't seem to hurt anything as of yet. We'll see later.

The condensation hasn't reared its head yet and hopefully will not. The coldest I have ran it at is about 22F, nowhere near below 0. If it starts getting colder or I notice any condensation, I will have to work on something to control it. I'll get some pictures up tomorrow, my cousin has had my camera for months, bout time I got it back anyway.


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


What Terrible Terry Tate is trying to tell you is that the additional cores on your chip may be defective. Not all of the 550s unlock successfully, and it sounds like you might be stuck running 2 cores.

Which is fine. If you expected a quad, you should have bought a quad, but the dual is still very good.


yes.. my dual core still good... but i think have a quad always can make me smile always..

i was success to unlock the other cores without ocing... but.. when running stress test via prime95.. my pc get shut down after a few minutes...


----------



## Sherminator

Hey all - I'm new here; just wanted to let you all know that this forum helped me to unlock my X2 550be. Luckily mine is stabile, the only difference is mine seems to be running alot cooler than most.

I need to set a higher voltage on mine to get stabile around 3.6 - 3.7Ghz... I stepped down to 3.5Ghz 24/7.

I have to run over 1.4125 v to get 3.6Ghz Quad unlocked - does this sound right?

ALSO - my temperatures are great - atleast compared to what other people's temps are reported as.

MY idle temps range from 25 - 27c - and my full load temps don't go past 35c! Is this good? I'm using a Zalman CNPS7500-cu LED cpu cooler! It runs at max 2700RPM. Its quiet and it cools everything else around the cpu... I've also modded my case - and cut holes in the side - and installed 1 120mm fan and 1 80mm fan pointing to the motherboard.

Do these temps seem reasonable?

thanks,
Sherminator


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Anyone wanna see my build for the Corsair H50? I have before and after temps with comparison of idle temps for two popular TIMs.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post8348071


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sherminator*


Hey all - I'm new here; just wanted to let you all know that this forum helped me to unlock my X2 550be. Luckily mine is stabile, the only difference is mine seems to be running alot cooler than most.

I need to set a higher voltage on mine to get stabile around 3.6 - 3.7Ghz... I stepped down to 3.5Ghz 24/7.

I have to run over 1.4125 v to get 3.6Ghz Quad unlocked - does this sound right?

ALSO - my temperatures are great - atleast compared to what other people's temps are reported as.

MY idle temps range from 25 - 27c - and my full load temps don't go past 35c! Is this good? I'm using a Zalman CNPS7500-cu LED cpu cooler! It runs at max 2700RPM. Its quiet and it cools everything else around the cpu... I've also modded my case - and cut holes in the side - and installed 1 120mm fan and 1 80mm fan pointing to the motherboard.

Do these temps seem reasonable?

thanks,
Sherminator


congratulation..

u was success to unlock PHII 550BE.. but i still unsuccessful on unlock and oc my PHII 550BE... maybe i should have the aftermarket cpu cooler.. i hope what i do after this will give the better result than now...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


congratulation..

u was success to unlock PHII 550BE.. but i still unsuccessful on unlock and oc my PHII 550BE... maybe i should have the aftermarket cpu cooler.. i hope what i do after this will give the better result than now...


I don't think you can unlock your 550BE. There isn't anything you can really do. It seems like the 2 extra cores are just unmanageable.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


heres my overclocked CPU!

Clock speed: 3838 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 202*19
Vcore: 1.456
RAM speed: 404
NB speed: 1616.2
HT Link: 1616.1
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX 128m
Cooling method: thermaltake TMG IA1

validation 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959492


did you guys add me or do i have to do it my self?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


did you guys add me or do i have to do it my self?


Read the OP


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Read the OP


whats the OP?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


whats the OP?


Original Post


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I don't think you can unlock your 550BE. There isn't anything you can really do. It seems like the 2 extra cores are just unmanageable.


what you mean by unmanageable..?? is that all PHII 550BE was have broken cores on the 2 extra cores..??


----------



## Axxess+

My overclock is stable, after 6 hours of Prime95.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=990633
Everything but the vcore (set @ 1.399V) is at stock.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Original Post










oh








so i just PM him and i can put my name in?
btw im new here so idk how to do this kind of stuff.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


what you mean by unmanageable..?? is that all PHII 550BE was have broken cores on the 2 extra cores..??


You got a bad 550BE. Others can unlock. I'm sorry


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


oh








so i just PM him and i can put my name in?
btw im new here so idk how to do this kind of stuff.


PM him and he will do it. I will beat your overclock though xD


----------



## razo007

is that i got a wrong 550BE or not.. or is that just certain 550BE from AMD was like my 550BE..?? or just only my 550BE was have the damage cores..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


is that i got a wrong 550BE or not.. or is that just certain 550BE from AMD was like my 550BE..?? or just only my 550BE was have the damage cores..??


Some have bad cores. AMD sells 955 black editions as 550s. Sometimes, the reason is they have 2 bad cores. Sometimes, it is one bad core. Occasionally, the demand for 550s are so high, they just lock 2 cores, which don't have problems as a quad-core.


----------



## razo007

so.. how can we check whether our 550 have bad cores or not..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


so.. how can we check whether our 550 have bad cores or not..??


By trying to unlock them. Yours seems to have bad cores.


----------



## razo007

how..??

what software can we use to check them..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

You don't check by software if your computer already Blue Screens. I would use OCCT for it if you could get into Windows as a quad.


----------



## razo007

i have it.. but don install it.

i can get into windows with the quad.. i'll try check them via OCCT..

thanks bro... you gave me a lot of knowledge... thanks very much...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i have it.. but don install it.

i can get into windows with the quad.. i'll try check them via OCCT..

thanks bro... you gave me a lot of knowledge... thanks very much...


No prob, anything for a fellow overclocker. If our communication was a little easier, maybe this would have been faster. Happy overclocking (and unlocking)!


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Not yet, and not sure If I will have to. At the moment it's just standard plastic dryer hose going from under the house to a box on the side of my case that has a fan I modded into it. Then another dryer hose from the inside the case connected to another box inside the case that covers the CPU. A side hole in the CPU box has a smaller flexible vacuum cleaner hose running out the back of the case for exhaust. I need to get a bigger exhaust hose as it is creating some back pressure inside the CPU box, but it doesn't seem to hurt anything as of yet. We'll see later.

The condensation hasn't reared its head yet and hopefully will not. The coldest I have ran it at is about 22F, nowhere near below 0. If it starts getting colder or I notice any condensation, I will have to work on something to control it. I'll get some pictures up tomorrow, my cousin has had my camera for months, bout time I got it back anyway.


Pics would be great. I'm still kickin around the idea of ducting, but I do have a sunbeam CCF 120 on order from newegg, so maybe all I need is to get air from outside the case to be good. I keep it pretty cool in the house ~18-20c.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Pics would be great. I'm still kickin around the idea of ducting, but I do have a sunbeam CCF 120 on order from newegg, so maybe all I need is to get air from outside the case to be good. I keep it pretty cool in the house ~18-20c.

Your temps should be super low then.


----------



## terence52

got myself a 555be 
no unlocking but super easy to oc








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991660


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


got myself a 555be 
no unlocking but super easy to oc








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991660


is unlocking possible?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
is unlocking possible?

for mine it isnt








my fren did unlock his
same batch as mine


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
for mine it isnt








my fren did unlock his
same batch as mine

What store did you buy it from?


----------



## raisethe3

What?! Where did you get the 555BE? I've been waiting for it to come on shelves.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
got myself a *555be*
no unlocking but super easy to oc








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991660


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


What store did you buy it from?


i bought in singapore sim lim square lol..
i am staying in singapore so i have to get it from there


----------



## smokinson

Count me in 550BE unlocked


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i bought in singapore sim lim square lol..
i am staying in singapore so i have to get it from there


Dang it, no wonder.


----------



## raisethe3

Damn...lucky. I still have to wait.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i bought in singapore sim lim square lol..
i am staying in singapore so i have to get it from there


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Your temps should be super low then.


I hope so, thanks. BTW I see you have a CCF, but recently bought an H50. How did you like the CCF? I suppose it's a lot cooler here than in Georgia. lol
I lived in Augusta/Ft Gordon a long time ago.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
I hope so, thanks. BTW I see you have a CCF, but recently bought an H50. How did you like the CCF? I suppose it's a lot cooler here than in Georgia. lol
I lived in Augusta/Ft Gordon a long time ago.









The CCF is really good. With decent thermal paste, my temps were at 35C idle at 3.7ghz.








After changing from Arctic Silver 5 to TX-2 and installing the new cooler, my temps went down by 6C (IDLE!!! not load! Load is like 10C or more lower).








Now, at 3.8ghz, I'm getting around 29C idle with my fans set up push/pull and better cable management.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
I hope so, thanks. BTW I see you have a CCF, but recently bought an H50. How did you like the CCF? I suppose it's a lot cooler here than in Georgia. lol
I lived in Augusta/Ft Gordon a long time ago.









My max temps with the CCF was 55C when doing Prime95. I know exactly where you lived. I live more in the plateau area. Since you are in Wisconsin, your temps should be 27C idle


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Since you are in Wisconsin, your temps should be 27C idle










Pretty close to where I'm at during this lovely Chicago winter.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Damn...lucky. I still have to wait.










i am still not tat sure if its worth the wait.
its $30sgd more then the 550be actually.


----------



## terence52

ok its official 
my mobo does not unlocks c3 555be :sad:.
i just swapped chips with a friend of mine which unlocks with no issue
but no boot on my mobo


----------



## raisethe3

Reports have said that the 555BE will be the same price as the 550BE when it came out. It will be priced at $99.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
i am still not tat sure if its worth the wait.
its $30sgd more then the 550be actually.


----------



## raisethe3

Unlocking is never guaranteed. Sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
ok its official
my mobo does not unlocks c3 555be :sad:.
i just swapped chips with a friend of mine which unlocks with no issue
but no boot on my mobo


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


My max temps with the CCF was 55C when doing Prime95. I know exactly where you lived. I live more in the plateau area. Since you are in Wisconsin, your temps should be 27C idle










Actually my temps are lower than that with the stock HSF([email protected]%) 3.6ghz, and the side of the case off.lol So, maybe mine will be around 27c with the CCF and the side on. We'll see, that is _*if*_ the "Brown Gorillas" can get it here undamaged.







Against my better judgment, I went with the "free" shipping this time, because I couldn't see paying almost the price of the item to get it shipped here. If the box looks crushed or something, I may just send it straight back without opening it, as I'm not familiar with Newegg's return policy for damaged items. So far *knock on wood* it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Pretty close to where I'm at during this lovely Chicago winter.


lol. I thought it'd be warmer _way down south_ in Chicago land.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


lol. I thought it'd be warmer _way down south_ in Chicago land.


Pfft. We've had our share of sub-zero days again this winter, as well as a week in the upper 40s. Ther weather here is ridiculous, it's been 25 years an I'm still not sure what the hell is going on.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Pfft. We've had our share of sub-zero days again this winter, as well as a week in the upper 40s. Ther weather here is ridiculous, it's been 25 years an I'm still not sure what the hell is going on.

Just kiddin with ya man. I'm sure the winters in Chicago are no picnic, and maybe worse than up here (2 miles from the UP) with the wind and all.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Just kiddin with ya man.


Haha, I know. Should have included a smiley or something in that last post. And I'm pretty sure you guys get worse steady cold than we do, we just have a ridiculous mix of weather from October to, well, October. Hell, last year on my bday (April) it was 80* and raining. 2 weeks before? Snow. ******ed.


----------



## Axxess+

Here in Quebec, it's constantly -15C, and sometimes up to -25C, that's without the winds.
Those damned winds...


----------



## 2trickky4every1

the weather is about the same here in michigan (don't live in the UP)


----------



## slapchop

Been pretty mild here for the last few years. Thankfully! I have seen -40f here though.

I sometimes wonder if I should just put my system in the garage for oc'ing. lol It'd be like having a DICE pot for nothing.


----------



## smartasien

sooo any ideas when the 555BEast hits? seems like its taking forever. I just got my new mobo and ram today but no am3 cpu ;_;

Has anyone got these things unlocked and 4ghz on h20?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Been pretty mild here for the last few years. Thankfully! I have seen -40f here though.

Yeah, last year we had a few -25F days. I couldn't even start my car, had to use the push-start method. In bitter cold. Sucked so hard.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smartasien* 
sooo any ideas when the 555BEast hits? seems like its taking forever. I just got my new mobo and ram today but no am3 cpu ;_;

Has anyone got these things unlocked and 4ghz on h20?

What's your CPU budget? Those C3 965s are looking mighty attractive.


----------



## raisethe3

Yeah it is. Funny how they said they released it on January 28th, still yet to be seen. *Smh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smartasien* 
s*ooo any ideas when the 555BEast hits? seems like its taking forever.* I just got my new mobo and ram today but no am3 cpu ;_;

Has anyone got these things unlocked and 4ghz on h20?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Yeah it is. Funny how they said they released it on January 28th, still yet to be seen. *Smh*

It's just not on our continent yet. It's in Asia. That is why terence has one. He is in Singapore.


----------



## raisethe3

So the 28th was intended for Asia? I didn't see anything mentioned about that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
It's just not on our continent yet. It's in Asia. That is why terence has one. He is in Singapore.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
So the 28th was intended for Asia? I didn't see anything mentioned about that.

It meant that it would be out the 28th. It was, just no in North America.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Unlocking is never guaranteed. Sorry.










yup i noe 
my fren got it up to 3.9ghz stable at 1.425v








prime stable but what i see is a few min prime only..








as long as it unlocks its all good








just need to find another mobo to unlock


----------



## smartasien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
What's your CPU budget? Those C3 965s are looking mighty attractive.

ur right the price difference between all the amd cpus is NUTS. but i've always been the type to get the cheapest highly overclockable chip.
like my opty 146 and a 1ghz overclock








or my 1800+ xp and a 1ghz overclock lols

makes no sense why the whole world has access to the 555 but we don't. they better be saving the best steppings for us









Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
my fren got it up to 3.9ghz stable at 1.425v









so ur friend got 3.9ghz bootable unlocked to quad?! so ur telling me theres a chance!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smartasien* 
ur right the price difference between all the amd cpus is NUTS. but i've always been the type to get the cheapest highly overclockable chip.
like my opty 146 and a 1ghz overclock








or my 1800+ xp and a 1ghz overclock lols

makes no sense why the whole world has access to the 555 but we don't. they better be saving the best steppings for us










so ur friend got 3.9ghz bootable unlocked to quad?! so ur telling me theres a chance!

yup let me link you








http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread...34#post7638034


----------



## sub50hz

I hope he tested it longer than that, and used the full blend test, not a quickie version.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I hope he tested it longer than that, and used the full blend test, not a quickie version.

he took longer then that iirc.
he took a couple of hrs as he msg me to tell me it was stable anyway
now my mobo is limiting me so maybe i will consider a cheap ta785g3 hd for my usage while waiting for 800 series chipsets to come out


----------



## razo007

i was oced my PHII 550BE till 3.6ghz even with stock cpu cooler.. with cpu voltage at 1.35V and ram at 16XX with DRAM voltage at 1.5V.. and its was make me smile.. and i'm so happy..

but.. when i'm running stress test via OCCT.. they told me that i got bad core at core#0.. is it was causes by cpu heat.. or any.. the temp was at over 55c..

and if i replace my cpu HSF.. can i still with the 3.6ghz again..??


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i was oced my PHII 550BE till 3.6ghz even with stock cpu cooler.. with cpu voltage at 1.35V and ram at 16XX with DRAM voltage at 1.5V.. and its was make me smile.. and i'm so happy..

but.. when i'm running stress test via OCCT.. they told me that i got bad core at core#0.. is it was causes by cpu heat.. or any.. the temp was at over 55c..

and if i replace my cpu HSF.. can i still with the 3.6ghz again..??

I have also had cores fail during stress testing at around 55C, so yes you will probably be able to clock it higher with a new HSF.

As a reference, I got mine to 3.6Ghz on stock volts and managed 3.9Ghz @ 1.475v... Good luck.


----------



## razo007

i'm interested on CM hyper 212, CM hyper TX3 and CM N520..

and.. I'm more interested at CM N520..

but.. i'm still hesitate did the HSF can support on my cpu, motherboard and casing..

i'm using PHII 550BE, motherboad Asus M4A77TD-PRO, and standard casing.. mid tower casing..


----------



## slapchop

My Sunbeam CCF finally arrived this evening.








Looks like it survived, only some minor fin bending, which I quickly straightened out. I'll install it tomorrow and see how low can it go. I'll have to search this thread, iirc there were some installation tips for this cooler.


----------



## raisethe3

That is absolutely incredible! Temps stayed within range too!

Edit: damn, I want 4Ghz on air, not water.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
yup let me link you








http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread...34#post7638034


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
My Sunbeam CCF finally arrived this evening.








Looks like it survived, only some minor fin bending, which I quickly straightened out. I'll install it tomorrow and see how low can it go. I'll have to search this thread, iirc there were some installation tips for this cooler.

I have installation tips from personal experience if you want em.


----------



## highsticking

I don't know if I'm frustrated or elated now...

I had a really stable [email protected], 225x16, 1.425Vcore but I really want to try to hit that 4.0 mark. I tried upping the multiplier but anywhere past 17 and things started to get squirrelly. In rage mode, I tried upping the Vcore to 1.550, raised the CPU-NB to 1.35 from 1.1, loosened the timing on the RAM and clocked [email protected] just to see if it would go. I thought my mainboard didn't like anything past 243 reference clock, but apparently I was wrong.

Well, after all that, I was able to lower the Vcore to 1.500. Also had to use a divider for my RAM. Running P95 Blend for 9 hours now. Got my fingers crossed for 12 hours. Heat fluctuated from 54 degrees C on HWMon to 46 degrees now so I think those numbers are good.

I'm starting to get curious now how high I can get my reference clock safely. I guess I've got a few more sleepless nights...hopefully I won't rage again either









I'm thinking that I don't want to go too much past 1.55Vcore or 1.4volts on the CPU-NB. Do those sound like "safe-ish" numbers to be aware of?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=998577


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I have installation tips from personal experience if you want em.


Sure. Thanks.


----------



## mitchellvii

Hi all,

I have a Phenom II X2 500 with all *4 cores unlocked*. I am running it smooth at *3.9 stable* (1.525v Core, 1.35v NB VID). Idles at 35C (Corsair W/C) and maxes out at 44C under stress.

Ok, here's _the question_:

I notice the cache on this chip is tiny. If I were to bump up to a *Phenom II 955* with *8 total megs cache* (as opposed to 1 on the 500) and OC it to 4.2 or so, would I see a noticeable difference to make the $175 worth it?

P.S., Ignore the data in my signature. That is old.


----------



## razo007

ive been tested on my PHII 550be cores..
what i found..

i juz can unlock only 3 cores..

n.. i found that core 2 and core 3 cannot sit together..

i just can unlock only one of them..

did you all know why...??


----------



## slapchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Hi all,

I have a Phenom II X2 500 with all *4 cores unlocked*. I am running it smooth at *3.9 stable* (1.525v Core, 1.35v NB VID). Idles at 35C (Corsair W/C) and maxes out at 44C under stress.

Ok, here's _the question_:

I notice the cache on this chip is tiny. If I were to bump up to a *Phenom II 955* with *8 total megs cache* (as opposed to 1 on the 500) and OC it to 4.2 or so, would I see a noticeable difference to make the $175 worth it?

P.S., Ignore the data in my signature. That is old.

I'm not sure I understand the question. I'm guessing by "500" you mean callisto 545/550be, so correct me if I'm wrong. The 545 and 550 both have 128k L1 per core , 512k L2 per core, and 6mb L3, just like the x4955. So the 550 has 7 total mb cache, not 1.

I don't know if the 550 unlocked to x4 has 4x128, 4xx512 like the 955, if thats what youre asking, I bet someone here does though.

A 955 oc'd to 4.2 would obviously beat an unlocked 550 (even with the same cache) at 3.9 just because of clock speed, just not by a huge amount. As I understand it, a 550 is just a 955 with two disabled cores anyway.

All in all (imo) I wouldn't spend the $ for such a slight increase that would probably only be noticeable in benchmarks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
I'm not sure I understand the question. I'm guessing by "500" you mean callisto 545/550be, so correct me if I'm wrong. The 545 and 550 both have 128k L1 per core , 512k L2 per core, and 6mb L3, just like the x4955. So the 550 has 7 total mb cache, not 1.

I don't know if the 550 unlocked to x4 has 4x128, 4xx512 like the 955, if thats what youre asking, I bet someone here does though.

When you Unlock cores, Cache unlocks with them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
As I understand it, a 550 is just a 955 with two disabled cores anyway.

Pretty much.

Though, when it comes down to it. All Phenom II's with 6MB L3 are the same CPU's. Just different clocks & core counts.


----------



## mitchellvii

Hmmm,

Ok, so it has a total of 7 mb cache compared to the 955 8 megs? And yes, I meant the 550, sorry.

Ok, sounds like except for the slightly higher overclock with the 955, since I've unlocked the 550, I wouldn't see much gain for about $200.

However, for the same $200, I could crossfire my 4890 and THAT would make a BIG difference







Or I could get a pair of 5770's and crossfire them (clocks better than a 5870 for less) and sell my 4890 on eBay for $150, thus costing me only $150 more for much better rig with Dx11.


----------



## terence52

i think most are waiting for my vaildation right? i just noticed i forgot to post it








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000122


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Hmmm,

Ok, so it has a total of 7 mb cache compared to the 955 8 megs? And yes, I meant the 550, sorry.

Ok, sounds like except for the slightly higher overclock with the 955, since I've unlocked the 550, I wouldn't see much gain for about $200.

However, for the same $200, I could crossfire my 4890 and THAT would make a BIG difference







Or I could get a pair of 5770's and crossfire them (clocks better than a 5870 for less) and sell my 4890 on eBay for $150, thus costing me only $150 more for much better rig with Dx11.


nope it have the full on 8mb of cache .
the 512kb l2 that is linked to each core is unlocked along with the cores








hope that helps


----------



## mitchellvii

Thanks for the input guys.

So basically, my Phenom II 550 unlocked is pretty much *exactly like* a 955? This pretty much tops out at 3.8 to 3.9 stable whereas the 955 c an go 4.2 or so with decent cooling. Why the extra overhead on the 955?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Thanks for the input guys.

So basically, my Phenom II 550 unlocked is pretty much *exactly like* a 955? This pretty much tops out at 3.8 to 3.9 stable whereas the 955 c an go 4.2 or so with decent cooling. Why the extra overhead on the 955?


better binned chips dude.
better chips are usually sold at full price of a quad








anyway iirc only the 955 c3 can do 4.2ghz.
the c2 cant


----------



## mitchellvii

SURPRISING RESULT:

With my Phenom II X4 B50 stable at 3.8 (quirky at 3.9), my AMD OverDrive benchmark test returned a score of 8200. This was done by simply increasing the multiplier to 19.

Just for kicks, I tried reducing the HT to 180 and increasing the multiplier to 21 (3.8). Surprisingly, my AMD Overdrive Benchmark INCREASED to 9700! I tried running a Passmark test to confirm this and found that my score had improved to 5150 on the CPU from 4600.

Why am I getting such a BIG jump by decreasing the HT and increasing the Multiplier?


----------



## razo007

i've seen at my BIOS setup.. at unleashing mode.. at the below of it i've got value = -2.. what does it mean..

and i've found C1E too.. what does it mean..??


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


SURPRISING RESULT:

With my Phenom II X4 B50 stable at 3.8 (quirky at 3.9), my AMD OverDrive benchmark test returned a score of 8200. This was done by simply increasing the multiplier to 19.

Just for kicks, I tried reducing the HT to 180 and increasing the multiplier to 21 (3.8). Surprisingly, my AMD Overdrive Benchmark INCREASED to 9700! I tried running a Passmark test to confirm this and found that my score had improved to 5150 on the CPU from 4600.

Why am I getting such a BIG jump by decreasing the HT and increasing the Multiplier?


usually lowing i found some benchmarks like linx getting better scores.
why such a big jump i am not too sure either.


----------



## terence52

555be at 3.9ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000611
stress test in progress


----------



## Iggy0828

AMD Phenom II x2 550 BE Overclocked to 3.7ghz
200 x 18.5
1.41 - 1.42 Vcore
800 MHz DDR2
NB speed? (Not sure where to find this information)
2009.1 MHz
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Stock Cooler on CPU, 1x 140mm case fan on top, 2x 120mm case fans one in back (top) one in front (bottom)

I'm curious to know if using a stock cooler is normal when getting these kinds of readings while overclocking to this speed. Also, I was able to unlock the other two cores, however HWMonitor doesn't display cpu temperature readings. Is there any software that will? Since I couldn't monitor the temperature I reset cmos back to factory settings. I figure having a dual core OC'd to 3.7 GHz is better than having to lower that to run a quad core. Am I right in thinking this way?

I also pushed the multiplier up to 19 and when Prime95 started running I got the BSOD and the system restarted.


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


AMD Phenom II x2 550 BE Overclocked to 3.7ghz
200 x 18.5
1.41 - 1.42 Vcore
800 MHz DDR2
NB speed? (Not sure where to find this information)
2009.1 MHz
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Stock Cooler on CPU, 1x 140mm case fan on top, 2x 120mm case fans one in back (top) one in front (bottom)

I'm curious to know if using a stock cooler is normal when getting these kinds of readings while overclocking to this speed. Also, I was able to unlock the other two cores, however HWMonitor doesn't display cpu temperature readings. Is there any software that will? Since I couldn't monitor the temperature I reset cmos back to factory settings. I figure having a dual core OC'd to 3.7 GHz is better than having to lower that to run a quad core. Am I right in thinking this way?

I also pushed the multiplier up to 19 and when Prime95 started running I got the BSOD and the system restarted.


i think u're right... maybe i shoul follow your step.. still with dual core and oc it.. i was able to oc my 550 to 3.5+.. with stock cooler.. but that was not good for your cpu.. you should find better cpu cooler to oc more higher..


----------



## Iggy0828

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i think u're right... maybe i shoul follow your step.. still with dual core and oc it.. i was able to oc my 550 to 3.5+.. with stock cooler.. but that was not good for your cpu.. you should find better cpu cooler to oc more higher..


It's not good for my cpu right now? Even though the temperature is maxing at 49 degrees?


----------



## razo007

did you run stability test..??

if you run it.. did the temp was while you are running the test..??

if yes.. that was good enough.. if not.. i suggest you to find cpu cooler..


----------



## mitchellvii

MORE INFO ON THE WEIRD *HT REDUCTION* OVERCLOCK:

I mentioned in an earlier post that, just for kicks, I had tried underclocking my HT to 180 on a Phenom II X4 B50 (M3A78-T) and then raising the multiplier to 21 on 1.525 volts.

This increased my AMD Overdrive Benchmark from the low 8000's to *actually over 10,000* on one run (yeah, I know, weird). I also tried running this on *Passmark* so that I could compare it to *other B50's* and also a *955* and *965* clocked at around 3.8 as well.

Passmark CPU Scores:
Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.9 - *5147*
Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.75 - *5006*
Phenom II X4 B50 @ 3.9 - *3895*
Phenom II X4 B50 (mine) @ 3.78 (180 x 21) - *4831*

Impressive? Yep, and surprising. Compared to another B50 at an even higher clock, my cpu is killin at *almost 1000 points higher*. And it is neck and neck with a 965 and 955 (even though the 964 is at 3.9 on an AM3 MB with 8 gigs of ram).

SOMETHING ODD:
The only two metrics where this setup seems to be lagging (badly, over 25% lower scores than the others) is in *Physics* and *String Sorting*. If not for these two laggers, this setup would be equal to the better binned chips that are native x4's!

So, I am just guessing that reducing the HT to 180 in some way decreases my *Physics* and *String Sorting* while improving other scores. At the same time, my *Integer Math* and *Floating Point Math* scores are almost 40% higher than the competing B50 at a higher clock. Because of this I am betting this will work well as a DESKTOP OC but would fail badly in GAMING. (I just go with 3.6 - 200x18 for gaming and that seems to be most stable).

Perhaps the fact that this setup reduces my HTT link Speed to 1.8 Ghz affects all this?

P.S., I am just running 4 gigs of crummy 800 ram on this rig, so that may be lowering my scores as well. Also, I can only do this setup using AMD Overdrive as my BIOS won't allow me to set my HT below 200. Also, I have to manually set it after Windows 7 has fully loaded. If i set Overdrive to load it automatically, Windows crashes.

Yep, all weird.


----------



## razo007

its very impressive..

maybe i can try it to my system..

i'm using asus M4A77TD-PRO..


----------



## terence52

anyone able to recommend a unlockable mobo for the 555be?


----------



## Iggy0828

So is there software I can get that will allow me to monitor core temperatures if I unlock the 550BE to a quad?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


So is there software I can get that will allow me to monitor core temperatures if I unlock the 550BE to a quad?


nope 
you have to measure the ihs of the chip itself as the temps probe will be disabled


----------



## mitchellvii

ODD OCCURRENCE WITH 4TH CORE:

I have a gadget on my desktop that graphically represents the activity on my 4 cores. I have noticed that every few minutes, my 4th core will SPIKE to 100% USAGE even though computer is idle.

I have couple thoughts on this:
1. Maybe there is some background process happening that likes the 4th core for some reason? I do use MozyHome for automatic offsite backup. Maybe it is just that checking with the server to see if my files are up to date?
2. I have a *trojan* that is using my rig for some *nefarious purpose*? I have also noticed that my network activity seems to SPIKE right before that happens. However, I have run complete virus scan and nothing seems to be amiss.
3. The 4th core on this B50 is going hinky on me and about to die?


----------



## mitchellvii

RAID BENEFITS:

Just in case you were wondering if you should go with a *RAID 0* as opposed to an *SSD* or *single HDD*, here are some interesting numbers.

I am running *2 WD Caviar 250 7200's in a RAID 0* with Windows 7.

READ RATES:
Phenom II X4 955 / single HDD - 59.8
Phenom II X4 965 / single HDD - 91.3
Phenom II X4 B50 / RAID 0 (my rig) - *155.6!*

WRITE RATES:
Phenom II X4 955 / single HDD - 61.3
Phenom II X4 965 / single HDD - 87.7
Phenom II X4 B50 / RAID 0 (my rig) - *170.1!*

Conclusion: If you want 500 Ghz or space, do a RAID 0 with 2 250 Ghz HDD's and get SSD + performance!

P.S., Just ran complete Passmark on my rig and my little B50 C.R.U.S.H.E.D. the 955 and 965 non-RAID rigs:

Phenom II X4 955 / single HDD - 1147.8
Phenom II X4 965 / single HDD - 1690.7
Phenom II X4 B50 / RAID 0 (my rig) - *2082.0!*

This is only *200 points less* than an *i7 920 running at 3.9* with MUCH faster ram!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
anyone able to recommend a unlockable mobo for the 555be?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rosshair%20III
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-415-_-Product


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rosshair%20III
or 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-415-_-Product


maybe i should add a cheap inside it too
i can hardly afford 300+ mobos nowadays.
is the ta785g3+ a ok mobo to oc?
i can confirm it unlocks only.


----------



## mitchellvii

My ASUS M3A78-T unlocks just fine. Just make sure you have latest BIOS, set ACC to automatic and turn on Unleashing. Pretty simple.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


My ASUS M3A78-T unlocks just fine. Just make sure you have latest BIOS, set ACC to automatic and turn on Unleashing. Pretty simple.


i prefer am3 so i could reuse my rams


----------



## mitchellvii

GAMING UPDATE ON 180X21 3.8 SETUP:

I was concerned that my setup would fail in games. Previously, when I tried to game at 3.8 (200 x 19), I would crash - had to go 3.6 to remain stable. However, just played for an hour at 180 x 21 x 3.8 and *smooth as glass*. CPU never got above 43C.

Weird.

Could it be that for some reason an unlocked 550 likes *a lower HT* and *higher multiplier*? All indications so far say *yes*. Again, weird.

P.S., The 1.525 volts doesn't seem to be causing any heat or stability issues.


----------



## mitchellvii

MORE WEIRDNESS:

I have noticed that this setup of 180x21 wont load in BIOS. It also won't load automatically without crashing in AMD Overdrive. My guess on that is that OD loads the multiplier first and then the HT. Since it tries to load a 21 multiplier on a 200 HT (before it sees the 180) it crashes.

So, if you want to try this, you have to do it manually at runtime.

Another odd point. I had a couple pieces of hardware in PCI slots that really weren't being used so I took them out. The result was that my scores JUMPED EVEN HIGHER to 10,106 on the AMD Overdrive Score and 2138 on the Passmark Score (an i7 920 3.9 comes in at 2285, only 100 points better!).

So I am getting a Passmark score equivalent to an i7 Score clocked .1 ghz higher with a $90 CPU!

Weird.


----------



## ez12a

i'm afraid to go above 1.5v...

i tried doing 3.8Ghz with 1.52V, it ran prime95 for a few hours before crashing. I changed it back to 3.71 which i had stable for over 12 hours in prime95 blend, but now with my energy saving state (configured with phenommsrtweaker) i would get intermittent lock ups doing low demand stuff (just like surfing/browsing, etc.). Intermittent as in my screen would go black for a few seconds and return. I thoguht this might have something to do with my video card being overclocked, so i changed that back to stock--no dice. This would occur several times before permanently crashing and needing a reboot.

Increasing the voltage for the power saving state fixed it, but this power saving state was stable at that previous setting before i tried 1.52V. Perhaps overvolting in my case decreased (or increased depending on how you look at it) the voltage tolerance, requiring a higher voltage at a given clock.


----------



## Iggy0828

Ok, so from what I understand when having the 550 be unlocked to a quad core a good basis for judging the temperature of the CPU is TMPIN2 in HWMonitor. I've been running at 200 x 16 for a total of 3.2GHz overclocked with the 3rd and 4th cores unlocked now for about an hour running Prime95. The TMPIN2 reading in HWMonitor is steady at 53C. When I had just two cores running the TMPIN2 was reading around 2 to 3 degrees higher than the Core Temperatures.

My question is, am I safe to continue running it like this as long as Prime95 doesn't crash? Also, how long should I let Prime95 run? I've read many different opinions ranging from 1 hour to 24 hours, so any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


Ok, so from what I understand when having the 550 be unlocked to a quad core a good basis for judging the temperature of the CPU is TMPIN2 in HWMonitor. I've been running at 200 x 16 for a total of 3.2GHz overclocked with the 3rd and 4th cores unlocked now for about an hour running Prime95. The TMPIN2 reading in HWMonitor is steady at 53C. When I had just two cores running the TMPIN2 was reading around 2 to 3 degrees higher than the Core Temperatures.

My question is, am I safe to continue running it like this as long as Prime95 doesn't crash? Also, how long should I let Prime95 run? I've read many different opinions ranging from 1 hour to 24 hours, so any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


i usually just test for 12 hours, though i've personally experienced a crash past 12hrs.

53C is fine. Are you running a stock cooler?


----------



## Iggy0828

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


i usually just test for 12 hours, though i've personally experienced a crash past 12hrs.

53C is fine. Are you running a stock cooler?


Yes, for now I am using the stock cooler.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


Yes, for now I am using the stock cooler.


ok. stock cooler is fine for a quad if left at stock clocks. If you do any kind of overclocking you will need to get an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Iggy0828

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


ok. stock cooler is fine for a quad if left at stock clocks. If you do any kind of overclocking you will need to get an aftermarket cooler.


Well stock clock speed is 3.1, i pushed it up to 3.2. Should I drop it back? I don't want to do Auto on the multiplier since it fluctuates between 4x and 15.5 depending on usage. Seems to me that cuts down on performance, but as I am new to overclocking I could be wrong.


----------



## mitchellvii

WHAT I DONT GET ABOUT THE WHOLE PRIME THING:

For one, it is *completely unrealistic* as there is ZERO chance you will ever be required to run your CPU full out for 12 hours straight. You might have a crash doing that after 5 hours (by just passing a random errata), but that doesn't mean that overclock would EVER rash in regular daily use.

In other words, you are rejecting an overclock that would work perfectly fine in a real-world scenario just because it crashed in a hypothetical scenario that would never actually happen? To me, this is foolish.

So, if your goal is to win some sort of overclocking contest, then run prime. If you are just looking for a fast desktop and gaming machine, who cares?

My rig at 180x21x3.8 might fail Prime, but it runs like hell all day real world and that's all I care about.

YMMV.

P.S., My B50 was real hinky at 3.8 when I went 200x19. However, it seems rock solid at 180x21 - who knows why? Anyway, I am benching pretty much equal to an i7 920 with this setup.


----------



## Iggy0828

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
WHAT I DONT GET ABOUT THE WHOLE PRIME THING:

For one, it is *completely unrealistic* as there is ZERO chance you will ever be required to run your CPU full out for 12 hours straight. You might have a crash doing that after 5 hours (by just passing a random errata), but that doesn't mean that overclock would EVER rash in regular daily use.

In other words, you are rejecting an overclock that would work perfectly fine in a real-world scenario just because it crashed in a hypothetical scenario that would never actually happen? To me, this is foolish.

So, if your goal is to win some sort of overclocking contest, then run prime. If you are just looking for a fast desktop and gaming machine, who cares?

My rig at 180x21x3.8 might fail Prime, but it runs like hell all day real world and that's all I care about.

YMMV.

That's exactly what I was thinking, my setup is perfect for what I do. Some light gaming, web browsing, burning cds/dvds, watching movies on netflix, and occasionally I might download pictures or videos from friends digital cameras and convert them to put on a dvd or a picture cd. I don't think I even need quad core. It's just nice to say I got a quad core processor for less than $100.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
WHAT I DONT GET ABOUT THE WHOLE PRIME THING:

For one, it is *completely unrealistic* as there is ZERO chance you will ever be required to run your CPU full out for 12 hours straight. You might have a crash doing that after 5 hours (by just passing a random errata), but that doesn't mean that overclock would EVER rash in regular daily use.

In other words, you are rejecting an overclock that would work perfectly fine in a real-world scenario just because it crashed in a hypothetical scenario that would never actually happen? To me, this is foolish.

So, if your goal is to win some sort of overclocking contest, then run prime. If you are just looking for a fast desktop and gaming machine, who cares?

My rig at 180x21x3.8 might fail Prime, but it runs like hell all day real world and that's all I care about.

YMMV.

P.S., My B50 was real hinky at 3.8 when I went 200x19. However, it seems rock solid at 180x21 - who knows why? Anyway, I am benching pretty much equal to an i7 920 with this setup.

You're forgetting that Prime's whole objective is to test the ability of the CPU to perform calculations and pass data I/O without errors. It's pretty widely recognized that without testing, an unstable machine will bombard the OS with incorrect data over time, leading up to a corrupted OS and a possible complete loss of data. If you're willing to risk that, by all means do so, but don't come back here in 6 months complaining about Windows exploding.

It is _absolutely_ in your best interest to OC to a stable setting if you plan to use it every day, not just for a suicide run.


----------



## Iggy0828

I totally understand the purpose of Prime95, but is it necessary to run the same tests over and over for 12 hours or more? Don't you achieve stability once each test has passed two or three times?


----------



## ez12a

at least in my scenario, i access my computer through RDP. I have to minimize the risk of it crashing as much as possible..well, because i can't restart it myself. I also want to have the peace of mind that my computer won't randomly crash during critical moments.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iggy0828* 
I totally understand the purpose of Prime95, but is it necessary to run the same tests over and over for 12 hours or more? Don't you achieve stability once each test has passed two or three times?

A stable OC isn't always going to stay stable, generally if it lasts 12 hours of P95 then even if it starts to go unstable you know you will have heaps of time to fix it.

And I can vouch for OCs not working over time, my chip used to be fine at 4Ghz and now I'm at 3.7Ghz. (Also, try LinX for 2 hours, much better test)


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


I totally understand the purpose of Prime95, but is it necessary to run the same tests over and over for 12 hours or more? Don't you achieve stability once each test has passed two or three times?


With that mentality, I would be using my system with insufficient voltages until I had major issues. If you're truly stable, it shouldn't bother you that the test is running for 12+ hours because you know it will pass.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


That's exactly what I was thinking, my setup is perfect for what I do. Some light gaming, web browsing, burning cds/dvds, watching movies on netflix, and occasionally I might download pictures or videos from friends digital cameras and convert them to put on a dvd or a picture cd. I don't think I even need quad core. It's just nice to say I got a quad core processor for less than $100.










if your computer can run prime95 fine, then you have even less to worry about right? If it's barely teetering on the edge of stability for normal day to day things, i personally wouldn't be able to use it without being paranoid.

but then again i use my computer remotely a lot.


----------



## Iggy0828

Alright, I will let P95 run for 12 hours. It's been running now for almost 2 1/2 and is still holding steady at 51 to 53C.


----------



## mitchellvii

Well, there really is no RIGHT opinion regarding the prime thing. Hell, i run a RAID 0 so I cant be that concerned about things blowing up on me - lol.

I guess my point is that there are MANY reasons Prime could crash you after 5 hours BESIDES your overclock being bad. I just can't see how running your CPU full out for hours on end does anything but wear out ur CPU.

But I'm not gonna throw away a sweet, fast, functioning OC just because it crashed after beating it senseless for 7 hours. Of course, you may feel differently and that is fine. Just a matter of taste IMHO.

MY REQUIREMENTS FOR AN OVERCLOCK:
1. Boots Windows.
2. Runs my desktop apps.
3. Plays games full out.
4. Doesn't crash while I am doing 1-3.

For me, anything more than that is overkill.


----------



## sub50hz

12 is ok.... 24 is better.


----------



## Iggy0828

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


12 is ok.... 24 is better.


Out of curiousity, what is the approximate overclock/core unlock success rate upon running P95 for 12 or 24 hours?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Well, there really is no RIGHT opinion regarding the prime thing. Hell, i run a RAID 0 so I cant be that concerned about things blowing up on me - lol.

I guess my point is that there are MANY reasons Prime could crash you after 5 hours BESIDES your overclock being bad. I just can't see how running your CPU full out for hours on end does anything but wear out ur CPU.

But I'm not gonna throw away a sweet, fast, functioning OC just because it crashed after beating it senseless for 7 hours. Of course, you may feel differently and that is fine. Just a matter of taste IMHO.

MY REQUIREMENTS FOR AN OVERCLOCK:
1. Boots Windows.
2. Runs my desktop apps.
3. Plays games full out.
4. Doesn't crash while I am doing 1-3.

For me, anything more than that is overkill.

There are so many things that are wrong with this post.

1. Your RAID0 array is more dependable than an unstable overclock, period. Bad reference.

2. Yep, Prime could crash due to many things, like an unstable IMC. Or your 2200mhz HT Link.

3. Define a "functioning" OC. Lots of OCs boot to Windows and run several low-demand apps without any visible issues, but instantly blow up in your face while attempting to multitask or run large apps or play games.

4. An unstable OC is probably not going to do 50% of your stated requirements. Memory controller errors will be quick to surface via BSOD on random occasions. Hard reboot? How's your RAID0 now? Oops.

It's in _your best interest_ to verify the stability of your OC with testing, take the advice from people on here who have been down those roads before. It's not worth risking data corruption in a month's time (or longer), because it can be alleviated by a good testing plan over the course of a few days -- even less than a few days if you're going conservative. You want an OC, but you don't seem to want any of its benefits, only the potential shortcomings because it looks to you like everything is functioning correctly.


----------



## terence52

4ghz run finally








i will stress test it some other time lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1002680


----------



## mitchellvii

sub50hz,

Your post is *condescending* and *offensive*. There is nothing _"wrong"_ with my post, only things _with which you disagree_. Are you saying that your opinion is *metaphysical certainty* and that no other points of view are valid?

You speak as if my OC is somehow unstable and able only to boot windows and run small programs. I'm at a loss as to how you drew that conclusion from my posts? I clearly stated that i had run Passmark several times, run several desktop applications simultaneously and performed hardcore gaming. So far, this OC has been rock solid.

You are obviously a smart guy and I value your opinion even if I disagree with it. Intelligent people can disagree without insulting each other.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
sub50hz,

Your post is *condescending* and *offensive*. There is nothing _"wrong"_ with my post, only things _with which you disagree_. Are you saying that your opinion is *metaphysical certainty* and that no other points of view are valid?

You speak as if my OC is somehow unstable and able only to boot windows and run small programs. I'm at a loss as to how you drew that conclusion from my posts? I clearly stated that i had run Passmark several times, run several desktop applications simultaneously and performed hardcore gaming. So far, this OC has been rock solid.

You are obviously a smart guy and I value your opinion even if I disagree with it. Intelligent people can disagree without insulting each other.

Passmark the benchmarking utility? I wouldn't count on that being _that_ stressful.

anywho, your voltages seem more or less right, i'm at 1.47V at 3.71 GHz...you may have just found a stable overclock by chance and it sounds like a reasonable overclock/voltage. I've tried 3.8 at 1.52V but crashed after running prime95 for around 3 hours. You may call that stable but I don't.

What i call BS on are people who approach 3.8 without bumping voltage and claiming stability.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Intelligent people can disagree without insulting each other.

I don't believe i insulted you, I merely do not agree with your testing methods, or lack thereof. Prime, LinX and IBT are all free tools that are widely available, and running them can do nothing but help you. My post was not meant to be condescending, but I admit I am rather brash when pointing out shortcomings. I think, again, running these tools is to _your advantage_.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
Well, there really is no RIGHT opinion regarding the prime thing. Hell, i run a RAID 0 so I cant be that concerned about things blowing up on me - lol.

I guess my point is that there are MANY reasons Prime could crash you after 5 hours BESIDES your overclock being bad. I just can't see how running your CPU full out for hours on end does anything but wear out ur CPU.

But I'm not gonna throw away a sweet, fast, functioning OC just because it crashed after beating it senseless for 7 hours. Of course, you may feel differently and that is fine. Just a matter of taste IMHO.

MY REQUIREMENTS FOR AN OVERCLOCK:
1. Boots Windows.
2. Runs my desktop apps.
3. Plays games full out.
4. Doesn't crash while I am doing 1-3.

For me, anything more than that is overkill.

The thing is, an unstable OC is unstable no matter what, even if it took 72 hours to show in Prime95, there's a chance that said instability can show at any time, every time that your CPU does a clock, there's a chance it will throw the wrong result, usually, if it does it in 8 hours of P95, its going to do it some time when you game.

Keep playing games with that system with an OC that isn't P95 stable for 8 hours, but stable for your games, etc, I reckon in around a year you'll get a hard reboot/instability/data corruption (Can happen from a bad OC), and that's being lenient.

And remember, CPUs and GPUs can resend the data when they give an incorrect result, they sometimes do that so while the OC appears to be stable, you end up with less performance than the fully 100% stable OC.


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

count me in!!! unlocked to 4 cores stock speeds(for now)


----------



## mitchellvii

A PRIME ANALOGY:

Let's imagine that I go out and buy a new Ferrari. The car can *supposedly do 170 mph*. Ok, so in order to make sure _I won't break down 6 months from now going 65_, I put it on the treadmill and *run it up to 170* for 12 hours straight.

After 5 hours it explodes.

Well, I guess it was _never safe to drive it 65_ then, huh?

Get the point? Prime is testing your CPU to do something that it will NEVER be required to do in real life, EVER. And if it fails at this UNREALISTIC test, you conclude that your overclock was a failure, even though that overclock would likely have been just fine in real world use.

Why test your CPU at 170 when you'll _never take it over 65_? They call it a "torture test" for a reason - it is torturing your CPU unnecessarily. Of course, YMMV.

P.S., Took some extraneous hardware out of some PCI slots and ran Passmark again on this 180x21x3.78 setup. Scored *2352*. The _highest rated 965 I could find scored only *1983*_. So, somehow, some way, this bugger is blowing away a 965, at least in this benchmark.

As I mentioned before, I tried running this at 200x19 to get to 3.8 and it was totally unstable. For some bizarre reason, this particular CPU REALLY likes 180x21. I have to set this manually every time because my MB won't allow me to go under 200 and if AMD OD tries to load it automatically it crashes (I am guessing because it tries to load the 21 multiplier before reducing the HT REF).


----------



## mitchellvii

Completely off topic guys.

I just bought a pair of 5.1 surround sound headphones. They rock - really sounds just like a surround sound system.


----------



## ez12a

No, a better analogy would be this:

say you have an engine. You decide to throw an aftermarket turbo (the overclock). Now you have a lot more horsepower, but it's not tuned. It seems to run.

You could probably get away with it driving it around town and not pushing it, but it's more than likely running either lean or rich..most likely lean, which would cause problems with other parts of the car like the catalytic converter and what not. The moment you actually try to accelerate, you detonate the engine (or crash).

Tuning the turbo (which involves accelerating on a dyno) is equal to stress testing and adjusting your settings appropriately.


----------



## slapchop

Finally got around to installing the Sunbeam CCF today. Install went smoothly, thanks iGuitarguy and Madnav for your previously posted install tips. I searched the net for other installation experiences, but about all i found was griping about how hard the install was. I don't get it, I found it to be quite easy. I removed the mobo tray, although, in hindsight, just pulling the PSU would've probably been enough. I did have to remove the side fan and the "dirktooth" bar to close the side of the case, but it doesn't seem to hurt as far as temps go. Also the drop out right side panel is now pretty useless, unless I do some modding. Anyway here's what I got for temps so [email protected] ambient temps


----------



## slapchop

BTW the stepping on my 550 is 0941MPMW. Has anyone successfully unlocked one with that stepping? I searched and can't find any references.


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


BTW the stepping on my 550 is *0941MPMW*. Has anyone successfully unlocked one with that stepping? I searched and can't find any references.


what was it's mean..??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


what was it's mean..??


That's the batch number of his CPU. It denotes when and where it was made.

0941 means it was made in the 41 Month of 2009.

MPMW was the fab it was produced at.


----------



## el gappo

41st week lol







We got any 555 results yet?


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


41st week lol







We got any 555 results yet?


Yeah I know! I'm a little late jumpin on the 550be unlock bandwagon.















Just trying to determine if buying a new mobo that has ACC would be worthwhile.
Any real advantage in 790X over 780G apart from ddr3?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
41st week lol







We got any 555 results yet?

Early morning post.

Don't deny the 41st month. It exists


----------



## carlosmoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


BTW the stepping on my 550 is 0941MPMW. Has anyone successfully unlocked one with that stepping? I searched and can't find any references.


I bought one exactly the same and so far I have managed to make it a B50 X4.
The problem is that CPUID only recognizes 2 cores. I have worked with many configurations and I can not wake up the 4 cores.

I have a GA MA790XT-UD4P. (Bios Version F6,F7, & F8B)

To keep you informed and notify you if you do it.

Someone who has a suggestion for me? Thanks


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

In!!


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
BTW the stepping on my 550 is 0941MPMW. Has anyone successfully unlocked one with that stepping? I searched and can't find any references.

The same stepping doesn't really guarantee anything, I've seen posts by others who have bought more then one chip with same stepping and not all of them would unlock, Its really luck of the draw, and even if it does unlock it may not be 100% stable as a X4 or even a X3.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


The same stepping doesn't really guarantee anything, I've seen posts by others who have bought more then one chip with same stepping and not all of them would unlock, Its really luck of the draw, and even if it does unlock it may not be 100% stable as a X4 or even a X3.


True, I'm just asking to see if anyone has had any success with a similar batch, or even better, if there was more than one to get an idea of the % of success.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
True, I'm just asking to see if anyone has had any success with a similar batch, or even better, if there was more than one to get an idea of the % of success.

I assume you have am2+ board, according to gigabyte the AM2+ version of your board supports the 125W Phenom II X4 940, if you really want a quad I'd sell the 550 and get the 940, you'll have a quad core for sure then (no worries), and a lot less hassle.... just swap the CPUs.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Bang 555BE ordered should have it wednesday if not thursday


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


I assume you have am2+ board, according to gigabyte the AM2+ version of your board supports the 125W Phenom II X4 940, if you really want a quad I'd sell the 550 and get the 940, you'll have a quad core for sure then (no worries), and a lot less hassle.... just swap the CPUs.


Yep, I considered getting a 940 or a 955be, but I really don't need a quad. I'm more interested in getting a new mobo, then I can give the current one to my son. If I can unlock and get a quad then it's a bonus. Basically just trying to decide whether to get something like This http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128378along with some ddr3 or just get something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128394 use my current ram and wait to see what the 800 series are gonna offer.


----------



## slapchop

Latest results @ 3.9 ~1.5v using Everest stress test for 11hrs. The system time is off because I had to clear the CMOS after trying "other settings" and I forgot to reset it. lol







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Bang 555BE ordered should have it wednesday if not thursday


Where did you get it?!?


----------



## slapchop

Wow! Just tried running OCCT on large/high and it bsod'd after a couple of minutes. Really wondering if Everest stress test is worth messing with. Probably just wasted a bunch of time.







Anyway I tried again with 1.5v (1.525 in bios) occt default settings and it still crashed after less than five minutes. Orthos blend lasted less than 2 minutes.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Wow! Just tried running OCCT on large/high and it bsod'd after a couple of minutes. Really wondering if Everest stress test is worth messing with. Probably just wasted a bunch of time.







Anyway I tried again with 1.5v (1.525 in bios) occt default settings and it still crashed after less than five minutes. Orthos blend lasted less than 2 minutes.

BSOD is typically an IMC thing. Try upping the CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## raisethe3

Huh?! Where did you order it? Newegg? Tell us!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Bang 555BE ordered should have it wednesday if not thursday


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Yeah I know! I'm a little late jumpin on the 550be unlock bandwagon.















Just trying to determine if buying a new mobo that has ACC would be worthwhile.
Any real advantage in 790X over 780G apart from ddr3?


I think both 790x and 780g have ddr2.... The ddr3 version is 790XT. Al least that's with Gigabyte.


----------



## IVAN-YHK

i get an unstable 3.5ghz on my phenom x4 b50. how much vcore i should increase to make it more stable?

and also my HT link is decreased to 1600mhz after i unlock the extra two cores. would it cause a decline in performance?


----------



## mitchellvii

Hey guys,

My 180 x 21.5, 3.87 OC is running crash free for 4 days now







Latest Passmark CPU Score - 5282 (equal to an i7 at 4.0).

Ok, but *the point* of my post:

I have 1 ATI 4890 GPU and use a crummy 4350 as a second card so that I can work and game on 3 monitors. Works great and plays games like COD MW2 flawlessly across 3 monitors. Only if I attempt to crank up the AA does it get choppy.

I have been considering getting a second 4890 as they can be had right now for $200. I have read that 2 4890's scale incredibly well and blow a single 5870 out of the water (except for the dx11/Eyefinity thing). However, Eyefinity can easily be achieved with desktop add-ons and things like SoftTH.

So, should I drop the $200 for a second 4890 or sell the current 4890 (get $125 maybe?) and spring for a 5870? This would cost me probably $75 more than the second 4890 assuming I could sell my current one. Is all this overkill as I can already game just fine as it, except for AA when online (causes lag I think). Is this just tech-lust when I don't need it?

I could also get a pair of 5770's and crossfire them as I have heard this also beats a 5870 and that can be done for only $300.

Opinions?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Hey guys,

My 180 x 21.5, 3.87 OC is running crash free for 4 days now







Latest Passmark CPU Score - 5282 (equal to an i7 at 4.0).

Ok, but *the point *of my post:

I have 1 ATI 4890 GPU and use a crummy 4350 as a second card so that I can work and game on 3 monitors. Works great and plays games like COD MW2 flawlessly across 3 monitors. Only if I attempt to crank up the AA does it get choppy.

I have been considering getting a second 4890 as they can be had right now for $200. I have read that 2 4890's scale incredibly well and blow a single 5870 out of the water (except for the dx11/Eyefinity thing). However, Eyefinity can easily be achieved with desktop add-ons and things like SoftTH.

So, should I drop the $200 for a second 4890 or sell the current 4890 (get $125 maybe?) and spring for a 5870? This would cost me probably $75 more than the second 4890 assuming I could sell my current one. Is all this overkill as I can already game just fine as it, except for AA when online (causes lag I think). Is this just tech-lust when I don't need it?

I could also get a pair of 5770's and crossfire them as I have heard this also beats a 5870 and that can be done for only $300.

Opinions?


i would suggest u go for the 5870.
at the very least you will not have crossfire scaling issues
just my 2 cents


----------



## mitchellvii

I guess my only real concern in going for the 5870 is being able to actually sell my used 4890.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Yep, I considered getting a 940 or a 955be, but I really don't need a quad. I'm more interested in getting a new mobo, then I can give the current one to my son. If I can unlock and get a quad then it's a bonus........ use my current ram and wait to see what the 800 series are gonna offer.


I'd go with a DDR3 system since in a year or so if you should need to replace the board or decide to upgrade mobo/cpu then more then likely the DDR3 will still be compatible and you won't have to buy new ram, I would think DDR2 is pretty much on the way out now.

Overall I guess it depends on your budget, upgrade habits, needs, re-using old parts, etc.... your call.







, Good luck!


----------



## mitchellvii

I have DDR2 800 ram and from what I have read, I would see *almost no improvement* by going with faster DDR3 ram. For instance, in gaming I have seen benchmarks showing maybe an extra framerate or two.

Is this wrong? Is upgrading to faster DD3 worth it?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Where did you get it?!?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Huh?! Where did you order it? Newegg? Tell us!

I'm from the UK so sadly not the egg.

555BE here...UK


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
I have DDR2 800 ram and from what I have read, I would see *almost no improvement* by going with faster DDR3 ram. For instance, in gaming I have seen benchmarks showing maybe an extra framerate or two.

Is this wrong? Is upgrading to faster DD3 worth it?

In all the years I've been building PCs faster ram rarely makes any noticeable overall difference in day to day usage, the gains have been very small in each new generation.

If the setup you have now compared to something newer is only going to gain you a very small boost in performance why bother? Unless you have money to burn and your life revolves around running benchmarks I'd say forget about it and enjoy what you have, save your cash for a better upgrade down the road.


----------



## mitchellvii

I'm really torn as to whether i should spring for a second 4890 (which wouldn't have dx11, but would own everything) or get a 5850 for $300, but then my current 4890 is wasted unless I can sell it.

Eyefinity doesn't matter to me since I can use software to achieve the same result. And as far as I know, Dx11 will kill framerates so much it wont be worth it.

Lol I think I just wanna buy some new tech.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


In all the years I've been building PCs faster ram rarely makes any noticeable overall difference in day to day usage, the gains have been very small in each new generation.

If the setup you have now compared to something newer is only going to gain you a very small boost in performance why bother? Unless you have money to burn and your life revolves around running benchmarks I'd say forget about it and enjoy what you have, save your cash for a better upgrade down the road.



Quote:



I would see almost no improvement by going with faster DDR3 ram. For instance, in gaming I have seen benchmarks showing maybe an extra framerate or two.


Totally agree! PC133-->DDR was a pretty good leap though. imo

I'm leaning towards a 785/790 ddr2 board, and _*if*_ I go that route, I'm pretty much done for a good while.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blacklion*


I think both 790x and 780g have ddr2.... The ddr3 version is 790XT. Al least that's with Gigabyte.


Yeah, I was Actually just wondering if a 790 board has any more/better OC options than a 780 board.

I'm pretty sure I can still get a hold of a MA790X-UD4P, and won't need to get ddr3 just yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slapchop*


Yeah, I was Actually just wondering if a 790 board has any more/better OC options than a 780 board.

I'm pretty sure I can still get a hold of a MA790X-UD4P, and won't need to get ddr3 just yet.


The 790X/790FX boards will as they have better quality parts on the boards, and things like more power phases. They also have more options in the BIOS for overclocking.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The 790X/790FX boards will as they have better quality parts on the boards, and things like more power phases. They also have more options in the BIOS for overclocking.


Thanks. I'll probably look into getting the ma790x-ud4p then.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
BSOD is typically an IMC thing. Try upping the CPU-NB voltage.

Upped the NB VID +.3 (had turned it down to normal because I dropped then multi to 10) and it's still a no go at 3917, but it did make through the default OCCT test with the same settings at 3817.







Thanks +1

BTW how high can the NB vid voltage safely go?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mitchellvii

UPDATE ON THIS CRAZY OC:

Just used GPUTool to up the voltage on my 4890 to 1.4v for a 995/1170 stable OC. Anyway, ran 3DMark06 and nailed a 17,100. Also, ran Passmark again and hit 2328 with a CPU Score of 5352. I mean, hell, for an unlocked 550, those are just SICK SICK numbers.

I am still trying to figure out why this CPU seems to really like me downclocking the HT to 180 and raising the multiplier to 21. I've tried 10 others ways and NOTHING else comes close to this.

Funny thing is that I can run the AMD Overdrive Stress Test for an hour and it's perfect and never gets over 43C. Passmark flawless. 3dMark06 perfect. Gaming - perfect. BUT, Prime95 crashes me within 10 seconds. So my reaction? Screw Prime95 if it doesn't like this overclock. It runs AWESOME in everything else.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


UPDATE ON THIS CRAZY OC:

Funny thing is that I can run the AMD Overdrive Stress Test for an hour and it's perfect and never gets over 43C. Passmark flawless. 3dMark06 perfect. Gaming - perfect. BUT, Prime95 crashes me within 10 seconds. So my reaction? Screw Prime95 if it doesn't like this overclock. It runs AWESOME in everything else.


Has it passed any of the other generally accepted stress tests for at least a couple of hours? (ie OCCT, IBT, Orthos) I know it sucks to get all happy with a new OC, only to see it quickly fail during a stress test(just look at some of my recent posts), but honestly that's what these tests are for.

I can see your point, and obviously it's your choice to do whatever you please with your hardware, but you have received good advice in this thread and have been duly warned about OS corruption.


----------



## paperKuts

Hey, It's good to see this thread is still going strong. Ain't been in here for a while, but I have hung up my 550 hat and put on a 965 instead.

But anyway on the topic of overclocking 790 chipsets, I have a DFI Lanparty 790FX i don't really find it over clocks very well, not the NB anyway!


----------



## Althos

successfully unlocked other 2 cores running stable. Comp really likes to use that 4th core.









second post btw, been here long time just registered. Found this place immediately. Thanks for all the reading material!


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Althos* 
successfully unlocked other 2 cores running stable. Comp really likes to use that 4th core.









second post btw, been here long time just registered. Found this place immediately. Thanks for all the reading material!

nice volts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Thanks. I'll probably look into getting the ma790x-ud4p then.

fantastic choice.


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


fantastic choice.


Unbiased opinion? lol


----------



## mitchellvii

REGARDING STRESS TESTS:

You know, I still just don't get it. There is NOTHING about a stress test that is the same as real world experience. You are putting your CPU through 10 times the punishment it would see on a daily basis and if it fails that, rejecting the OC.

How do you know that the very fact you have stress tested your CPU to the breaking point doesn't mean that you have made it MORE likely in the long run to have a hardware failure DUE to the stress testing itself? Are those who advocate stress testing claiming that an OC which has passed 12 hours of Prime heat and torture cannot still fail in daily use? Maybe during that torture you baked the cake a little too hard? Maybe the stress test itself has damaged your CPU? Maybe that damage will cause OS corruption?

Like I posted earlier, I don't need to run my Ferrari full out at 170 mph for 12 hours just to make sure it can drive 65 all day. If I did do that and the engine caught fire after 5 hours, should I surmise that Ferrari's are poorly made?

What I find TRULY SILLY in the stress test logic is when it has survived Prime for 5 hours and then crashes and you decide the OC is no good. I mean, c'mon one errata in 5 hours when you are flogging the hell out of your CPU at unrealistic levels? Sorry, to me that makes no sense whatsoever.

IMHO, if it boots, runs all Windows Apps, games hard and passes benchmarks like Passmark and 3DMark06, ur good to go. If you want to risk burning up your CPU, it's ur money - I just don't see the odds in it.


----------



## Strat79

Different strokes for different folks Mitchellvii. I'd choose to stress and make sure 100% stability mainly because I fold and ANY unreliability would cause loss of time/research/ppd. If you don't think stressing is necessary, don't do it. It is simple as that.


----------



## ez12a

You're still on about stress testing? Yes, we get you dont use them--Let's move on, despite the fact that Intel stresses their CPUs with Linpack prior to being shipped to guarantee stability.

That analogy again? Did you even see my analogy which I think is actually more applicable? Ferrari tests their cars prior to even producing them. I would hope they wont explode if pushed.

moving on..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Unbiased opinion? lol

Look at the first page, the highest OC achieved. What series board did he use? (XT) is essentially a DDR3 version of the 790X. It's an awesome board







oh dont forget to check out the 4 core spreadsheet. Look at the top mobos used


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Unbiased opinion? lol

No bias in a board that holds many records on here, and in the world.

The Gigabyte 790FXT & 790XT Boards are champs in all forms of cooling & Overclocking.


----------



## Kylton

Wow, seems like something doesn't want me to get my computer fully optimized, I've had more personal delays than I care to count







Anyway thanks iGuitarGuy and thInk3r for your helpful replies back at the end of Dec. Sorry for not getting around to replying sooner









I think I'll do what you guys suggested and get my memory with tighter timings and slightly lower mhz. Also thanks thInk3r for the advice on my computers stability, I think I'm happy with it as well...as long as I can get the memory timings stable of course









On that note, does anyone know of a good guide to memory timings, I haven't done them before and from looking at the BIOS there are a LOT of settings and I want to make sure I don't actually make things slower









Also since this thread was started for the CPU does that mean I should look to a different thread or can I get the help I need here...not that you guys aren't more than capable of helping, I just don't want to bother you if you aren't looking to help with memory timing issues. I know some people seem to recommend going to the memory manufacturers forums for help, but this place has been great so if you can help, I'd be glad to stay









Thanks again for the help and patience with my OC


----------



## Mtrox34_48

On my First day having the X2 550 I was able to unlock it to a quad core with a ASUS M4A77D Mobo. it was a awesome Choice for a Processor.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mtrox34_48* 
On my First day having the X2 550 I was able to unlock it to a quad core with a ASUS M4A77D Mobo. it was a awesome Choice for a Processor.

congrats on the unlock!

Been crashing with black screens lately. Half the problem was 10.1 ATI drivers (which caused other problems besides black screens), the other i believe was Bad Company 2 Beta. Stress tested my current OC with Prime95 and OCCT:Linpack for 12 hours each and no errors. Pretty sure ATI is the problem here. Rolled back to 9.12 for now.

edit: i've also upped my voltage to 1.52V for 3.8Ghz. How safe is 1.52V for daily use? (I also have Phenommsrtweaker enabled, so it probably won't stay there literally 24/7)


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


Look at the first page, the highest OC achieved. What series board did he use? (XT) is essentially a DDR3 version of the 790X. It's an awesome board







oh dont forget to check out the 4 core spreadsheet. Look at the top mobos used










Just a little lame sarcasm, because I saw you had the same board. I realize it's a good one.


----------



## slapchop

GA-790X-UD4P ordered today!


----------



## raisethe3

I figure you're not doing a whole system upgrade are you?

Its a good board nonetheless though. You picked a good one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
GA-790X-UD4P ordered today!


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I figure you're not doing a whole system upgrade are you?

Its a good board nonetheless though. You picked a good one.


Nah, just getting a more full featured board--for now.


----------



## crysisanity

555 is out on newegg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-846-_-Product


----------



## raisethe3

I would save a bit more money and do a whole upgrade. To me that would save a bit more spending and time doing back to back upgrades.

But all in all, your call. Good luck with your build though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Nah, just getting a more full featured board--for now.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
*555 is out on newegg!*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-846-_-Product


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 









LOL


----------



## iGuitarGuy




----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


555 is out on newegg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-846-_-Product


Going fast, only 89 left.


----------



## mercedessss

Yesterday i get my Phenom 555. I didnt have a time to test 2 cores, just try to unlock the 4,and sometimes you just get lucky. This is on default.

Cooler 212+
Asus M4A785TD-V Evo
Memory DDR3-1333 CL 9 Patriot


----------



## Axxess+

I'm going to need some input here, guys...
I went into my BIOS about an hour ago to tighten up my timings a bit, so I do my work and set the timings to 4-4-4-15 or so, and when I save, my rig hard shuts off, *without letting the BIOS save the settings.*
I panic, and try to boot back the rig.
Nothing. At all.
I shut down my PSu by clicking off the swtich and wait for a minute or so.
It acutally starts up like nothing every happened, tells me the saves were made without any trouble and I eventually go back into Windows.
Prime95 made my cores fail in about 2 seconds with the new timings, so I go back to put them into their former settings.
And now, everything is alright.
... But what the hell just happened ? Can my CPU just lost stability instantly when I tightened my timings, and thus made my rig hard shut ?
Everything is normal and stable now(I've been in Prime95 for an hour now, everything is alright.)


----------



## ez12a

some settings in BIOS require a cold boot. The computer will shut down after you hit Yes to save settings and should restart within a few seconds.

But i've also encountered times where the computer fails to turn on at the press of a button. I've replaced the PSU already but it has happened again on occasion. It's probably a BIOS thing.


----------



## Axxess+

Oh, alright then. I was scared as hell








Thanks !


----------



## slapchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I would save a bit more money and do a whole upgrade. To me that would save a bit more spending and time doing back to back upgrades.

But all in all, your call. Good luck with your build though.



Thanks, for(NIB) $112 shipped USPS priority mail, I just couldn't pass it over again.


----------



## raccer

Is the OP still being updated? 
(the spreadsheet)
It just seems like there would be more OC's listed since this thread has almost 400 posts?!


----------



## btwalter

all I know is my 555 is on it's way, and I'm gonna OC the crap outta that thing.


----------



## raisethe3

What's "NIB"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slapchop* 
Thanks, for*(NIB*) $112 shipped USPS priority mail, I just couldn't pass it over again.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
What's "NIB"?

NIB = New In Box
OBO = Open Box Order


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks, just not too familiar with shortcuts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


NIB = New In Box
OBO = Open Box Order


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


some settings in BIOS require a cold boot. The computer will shut down after you hit Yes to save settings and should restart within a few seconds.

But i've also encountered times where the computer fails to turn on at the press of a button. I've replaced the PSU already but it has happened again on occasion. It's probably a BIOS thing.


I was having that problem on one of my boxes and it vexed me for weeks until I came to realize that even Corsair RAM doesn't want to run stably at it's rated 1.8v. Perfectly fine at 1.9v and been running great ever since. Lesson learned and unknown to me up to now because that particular board is the only one I've ever owned that went lower than 1.9v.

Bye the way, I sent for my X2 555 BE last Saturday and UPS Tracking shows it will be here on Thursday. I've been waiting for months to get my hands on a C3 revision chip. Should be considerably better than my antique 720 BE which will be finding a new home on Ebay.


----------



## mitchellvii

My B50 running at 180 x 21 x 3.78 Ghz @ 1.5 volts is still going strong with never a crash. Don't ask me why this OC works so well on this chip but it does.

My highest CPU Score on Passmark was 5285. Look it up, even 965's don't score that high. What's weird is that if I clock it at 200 x 19 x 3.8 Ghz, most I can get on the Passmark is 4800.

This seems to be the limit too, because although this seems quite stable, even in hardcore gaming, if I go any higher at all it dies instantly. For example, if I try to do 181 x 21 for a small tweak, boom, reboot.

Ran the AMD OD Stress test on it for an hour just for grins and it never got above 46 C (using corsair H50).

I would be curious for *someone else to try that overclock* if they have a B50 and see if they get the same sweet results. Maybe someone here can explain toi me why dropping the HT and raising the Multiplier seems to work.

Oh Yeah:

HT Link - 1800
NB - 2345 (13x)

All strange numbers.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


My B50 running at 180 x 21 x 3.78 Ghz @ 1.5 volts is still going strong with never a crash. Don't ask me why this OC works so well on this chip but it does.

My highest CPU Score on Passmark was 5285. Look it up, even 965's don't score that high. What's weird is that if I clock it at 200 x 19 x 3.8 Ghz, most I can get on the Passmark is 4800.

This seems to be the limit too, because although this seems quite stable, even in hardcore gaming, if I go any higher at all it dies instantly. For example, if I try to do 181 x 21 for a small tweak, boom, reboot.

Ran the AMD OD Stress test on it for an hour just for grins and it never got above 46 C (using corsair H50).

I would be curious for *someone else to try that overclock* if they have a B50 and see if they get the same sweet results. Maybe someone here can explain toi me why dropping the HT and raising the Multiplier seems to work.

Oh Yeah:

HT Link - 1800
NB - 2345 (13x)

All strange numbers.


NB voltage?


----------



## mercedessss

[/QUOTE]

Note: 1st temperature on TMPIN0 was 52 C (other just the same ). I just late with far stone capture.


----------



## Unholy1

Yea I Just got this chip and I popped it in my destroyer today and WOW the thing is crazy even without unlocking the cores the thing is fast blasting 3.6 with no sweat... I want to wait a few days so my thermal paste can set up then i can start cranking it to 4.0 and better... GREAT CPU BUY IT


----------



## razo007

i've been oced my PHII 550BE till 3.58ghz.. and the max temp after 30 minutes running stress test via p95 is 50c.. i think that has been good than before i replace my HSF.. now i'm using cooler master hyper tx3..

here was my cpu-z validation..



i'll try oc again my PHII 550BE to 3.6+ after this..


----------



## highsticking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
My B50 running at 180 x 21 x 3.78 Ghz @ 1.5 volts is still going strong with never a crash. Don't ask me why this OC works so well on this chip but it does.

My highest CPU Score on Passmark was 5285. Look it up, even 965's don't score that high. What's weird is that if I clock it at 200 x 19 x 3.8 Ghz, most I can get on the Passmark is 4800.

This seems to be the limit too, because although this seems quite stable, even in hardcore gaming, if I go any higher at all it dies instantly. For example, if I try to do 181 x 21 for a small tweak, boom, reboot.

Ran the AMD OD Stress test on it for an hour just for grins and it never got above 46 C (using corsair H50).

I would be curious for *someone else to try that overclock* if they have a B50 and see if they get the same sweet results. Maybe someone here can explain toi me why dropping the HT and raising the Multiplier seems to work.

Oh Yeah:

HT Link - 1800
NB - 2345 (13x)

All strange numbers.

I'll give your numbers a go on my B50 and post the results. My cpu doesn't seem to like high multipliers, but can't hurt to try. The best I've gotten stable is [email protected] 1.5V cpu and 1.325V cpu-nb.

What are your RAM settings at? Anything beyond usual?


----------



## mitchellvii

HT Ref Clock - 180
Multiplier - 21x

HyperTransport Link Speed - 1800
North Bridge Speed - 2346 (using 13x multi in Bios)
Memory Frequency - 360 (due to the HT downclocking)
CPU Speed - 3780

CPU Vid - 1.5 volts
NB Vid - 1.35 volts
DDR - 2.2 volts (basic DDR2 800 ram - no timing adjustments.)
NB - 1.3 volts

Passmark CPU Score - 5285

** Like I said, have NO IDEA why downclocking the HT and raising the multiplier seems to work so well with this configuration. Slows the ram too, but doesn't seem to hurt.

Also, my MB BIOS (ASUS M3A78-T) won't allow me to set and HT below 200 so I have to set this manually in AOD after Startup. Also, (and *this is IMPORTANT*), I can't save this as a profile that is ever applied automatically. I think the reason is that when AOD applied profiles automatically, it raises the multi first and that crashes the system since the HT is still 200 at the time. I don't know if that is why, but makes sense to me.


----------



## Philippk

My question is, I have a GA-790XTA-UD4 that i recently bought, and i am trying to unlock my II 550:th. Do i have to turn up the CPU NB Vid control and the NB Voltage at the same time? Or wich one should i only turn up?

Kind Regards
Philipp K


----------



## razo007

i can't to unlock all my cores become quad.. just only 3 cores max can i unlock.. but now i'm not ready to unlock my cores.. enough with dual cores..

anyway.. i just ocing my PHII 550BE to 3.68GHZ.. has been pass P95 for 30minutes.. and max temp while load was 50c... thanks to CM hyper tx3.. huhu!!..

here was my validate.. give your suggestion or any comments about my first time well oc.. ok..



http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1266329881

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1266329881


----------



## skillsize

I will be probably buying the Corshair H50 using with a Phenom ll x2 550 BE and I'm wondering if I can overclock﻿ this to 4GHz stable with good temps?
I'm using an ASUS M4A785-M mobo with an Antec 200 case.


----------



## rosty

Hello everyone nice to read abaut youre achievements in OC the phenom ii x2 550 be . This model i have to got it to a quad core and i put my mind into it to se how high it can go. 
For everyday use, i use it on 3.1 ghz @1.25v as a quad core with idle temp of 30 degree celsius ,and load temp 41 -42 after 12 hrs of prime 95, @ room temp @ 22.5 . At 1.425 v i got it stable 3.66 ghz tested with prime 95 ,linpak you named it.


----------



## mitchellvii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


I will be probably buying the Corshair H50 using with a Phenom ll x2 550 BE and I'm wondering if I can overclock﻿ this to 4GHz stable with good temps?
I'm using an ASUS M4A785-M mobo with an Antec 200 case.


I seriously don't think you can get ur 550 to 4.0 stable even with good cooling (unless you are going sub-ambient). You might be able to get it there for a minute or two, but it will crash under any pressure at all.

Sweet spot for this cpu seems to be around 3.8 to 3.9 (if ur lucky). 3.9 likely crash during games. But still, 3.8 for a $90 quadcore isnt bad.


----------



## skillsize

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
I seriously don't think you can get ur 550 to 4.0 stable even with good cooling (unless you are going sub-ambient). You might be able to get it there for a minute or two, but it will crash under any pressure at all.

Sweet spot for this cpu seems to be around 3.8 to 3.9 (if ur lucky). 3.9 likely crash during games. But still, 3.8 for a $90 quadcore isnt bad.

I did not unlock the processor to a Quad because I get crackling sound problems with my VIA HD onboard sound.

Do you think I can still make 4Ghz as a dual-core? Also I've seen people getting 4ghz stable as a x4.


----------



## mitchellvii

You can always try. Also, you might want to go into BIOS and change your sound from HD to AC97 and the crackling from the quad may disappear. Sound will still sound about the same and you'll have a quad core.

One other thing, the crackling sound may be coming from your microphone. Make sure the mic "playback" volume is turned down and you don't have the gain too high. Turning playback volume down just means you wont hear yourself over ur speakers when you talk, but other people will still hear you just fine.

P.S., Just because someone posts a CPUz with a 4.0 OC doesn't mean it's stable. I could probably run mine to 4.2 with the volts up and all the fans blasting long enough to get a CPUz score, but no way it will last when real world computing.


----------



## skillsize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


You can always try. Also, you might want to go into BIOS and change your sound from HD to AC97 and the crackling from the quad may disappear. Sound will still sound about the same and you'll have a quad core.

One other thing, the crackling sound may be coming from your microphone. Make sure the mic "playback" volume is turned down and you don't have the gain too high. Turning playback volume down just means you wont hear yourself over ur speakers when you talk, but other people will still hear you just fine.

P.S., Just because someone posts a CPUz with a 4.0 OC doesn't mean it's stable. I could probably run mine to 4.2 with the volts up and all the fans blasting long enough to get a CPUz score, but no way it will last when real world computing.


Ofcourse I can give it a try but I dont want to waste my money








I already did put it on AC97 but maybe ur right about the Microphone playback.

Also I was getting weird display problems when running as a Quad like these:
http://i47.tinypic.com/24bw9aw.png


----------



## mitchellvii

Yeah, having mic playback volume up will definitely cause crackling over ur speakers.


----------



## mitchellvii

On the display problems, a couple thoughts:

1. Make sure you have the most recent bios.
2. Make sure your video card drivers are up to date.

What you are seeing there is called "artifacting" and as far as I know, that is caused by the GPU and not the CPU. The fact you have a Via chipset tells me you probably don't have a very high end MB and it could be yours just can't handle the quad very well.

Honestly, unless you multitask a lot, you wont see much difference between the dual and the quad except for benchmarks. Very few games are optimized to even take advantage of a quad anyway.


----------



## skillsize

So I just unlocked the 2 cores. I set everything to Auto in my BIOS just putted my audio to AC97 and ACC on Auto and putting the microphone playback to 0 seems to work!

Temps are 32c on cpu NEVER got this low!

Just went trough a few websites and I'm not getting any display problems, weird?

*EDIT*
I forgot to set the core thing off in the msconfig thingy so windows saw it as a x2. So I rebooted my PC and set the core thing to off and now I'm getting the same crackling sound as before.

The crackling sound doesnt seem the happen when im just in windows, but when I start playing a game all the sound that I normally hear perfect sound really anoying with a crackling sound behind it.


----------



## skillsize

I've done a few things now. I ran an movie with Windows Media Player and a song on YouTube with a 1080p video. The YouTube video ran without any weird display problems and without crackling sound BUT different from the WMP the sound is TERRIBLE and the video even more!

could it be my PSU btw?


----------



## Philippk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


I've done a few things now. I ran an movie with Windows Media Player and a song on YouTube with a 1080p video. The YouTube video ran without any weird display problems and without crackling sound BUT different from the WMP the sound is TERRIBLE and the video even more!

could it be my PSU btw?


My guess is that your 4:th core isnt stable, try to unlock with just 3 cores and see what happens


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philippk* 
My guess is that your 4:th core isnt stable, try to unlock with just 3 cores and see what happens

Better yet, he should try a Prime 95 test.


----------



## Philippk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Better yet, he should try a Prime 95 test.


Well, i was hoping that he already have done it: )


----------



## razo007

i've been oced my PHII 550BE to 3.68ghz.. everything looks ok after running stress test via P95.. but.. after i shutting down my pc for a few hour.. and i on it again.. the BIOS told me that overclocking failed... did you all have any idea with my problem..??


----------



## skillsize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philippk*


Well, i was hoping that he already have done it: )


Just did that and it ran for about 5 seconds and it gave a fatal error on Worker #3. Guess its the 3th core, so I stopped the test and went back into the bios and set Core 0,1,3 to work. Having no problems anymore with sound and display. So it seems like my 3th core is not ok?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


Just did that and it ran for about 5 seconds and it gave a fatal error on Worker #3. Guess its the 3th core, so I stopped the test and went back into the bios and set Core 0,1,3 to work. Having no problems anymore with sound and display. So it seems like my 3th core is not ok?


Well, I think it is your 3rd core that isn't working. So yes, that seems to be the problem.


----------



## Kylton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylton*


Wow, seems like something doesn't want me to get my computer fully optimized, I've had more personal delays than I care to count







Anyway thanks iGuitarGuy and thInk3r for your helpful replies back at the end of Dec. Sorry for not getting around to replying sooner









I think I'll do what you guys suggested and get my memory with tighter timings and slightly lower mhz. Also thanks thInk3r for the advice on my computers stability, I think I'm happy with it as well...as long as I can get the memory timings stable of course









On that note, does anyone know of a good guide to memory timings, I haven't done them before and from looking at the BIOS there are a LOT of settings and I want to make sure I don't actually make things slower









Also since this thread was started for the CPU does that mean I should look to a different thread or can I get the help I need here...not that you guys aren't more than capable of helping, I just don't want to bother you if you aren't looking to help with memory timing issues. I know some people seem to recommend going to the memory manufacturers forums for help, but this place has been great so if you can help, I'd be glad to stay









Thanks again for the help and patience with my OC










Hey everybody, I posted this like 6 days ago but no one seems to have replied...does that mean no one knows of a good beginners guide to memory timings? Does anyone at least know of a good thread or forum that could help me out









I'd appreciate any advice you can give, thanks.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

HDZ555WFK2DGM
CACAC AC 1004BPMW
9C61642A00171

The other 2 cores won't unlock unfortunately but it will run at 3.875 GHz with the default 1.3v.


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


HDZ555WFK2DGM
CACAC AC 1004BPMW
9C61642A00171

The other 2 cores won't unlock unfortunately but it will run at 3.875 GHz with the default 1.3v.


does it run at that Stable?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


does it run at that Stable?


Did you look at the pic I uploaded?


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Did you look at the pic I uploaded?


Are you saying that you have not checked stability or that you are claiming hyperpi is proof of stable?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Did you look at the pic I uploaded?


Running super PI 8m doesn't mean its stable


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


Are you saying that you have not checked stability or that you are claiming hyperpi is proof of stable?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Running super PI 8m doesn't mean its stable


Regardless what you may or may not believe HyperPi 8M will fail consistently with the least bit of instability as I've proven to myself many many times. Everybody has their own criteria to what's stable and that's mine. I don't have to run Prime95 and Furmark for 24 hours to prove stability to myself. If I have a successful 8M run with my box OC'd I know that it will not crash ever. As I said, I have proven this to myself over a long overclocking period of time. Hope I don't sound toooo defensive.


----------



## ozzydover

helo an1 there?


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Regardless what you may or may not believe HyperPi 8M will fail consistently with the least bit of instability as I've proven to myself many many times. Everybody has their own criteria to what's stable and that's mine. I don't have to run Prime95 and Furmark for 24 hours to prove stability to myself. If I have a successful 8M run with my box OC'd I know that it will not crash ever. As I said, I have proven this to myself over a long overclocking period of time. Hope I don't sound toooo defensive.










I Never used hyperpi so I can not really say you are wrong. I never test for 24Hrs either, mainly because I can't be bothered to wait that long too use my computer, 2Hrs and I call it stable (even though some people have proved that it can fail after this period of time) and I have never had a game or program crash after 2Hrs of stability check. good overclock mate.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


I Never used hyperpi so I can not really say you are wrong. I never test for 24Hrs either, mainly because I can't be bothered to wait that long too use my computer, 2Hrs and I call it stable (even though some people have proved that it can fail after this period of time) and I have never had a game or program crash after 2Hrs of stability check. good overclock mate.


You've heard of SuperPi which will only run on 1 core. HyperPi will run, in my case, 2 instances of SuperPi which loads both cores 100%.

Here is my latest result. Not to shabby for 1.375v.


----------



## Danny Boy

well running just 3.41 on an unlocked 550be with 1.400 vcore(in bios, only 1.325-1.375 in cpuz).


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
well running just 3.41 on an unlocked 550be with 1.400 vcore(in bios, only 1.325-1.375 in cpuz).

Congrats on the unlock and decent OC. Cool that you have Ruby on your desktop too.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
You've heard of SuperPi which will only run on 1 core. HyperPi will run, in my case, 2 instances of SuperPi which loads both cores 100%.

Here is my latest result. Not to shabby for 1.375v.

very jealous







, I get 3.9Ghz with a 1.475 vcore and can not get any higher, nice one.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyra* 
very jealous







, I get 3.9Ghz with a 1.475 vcore and can not get any higher, nice one.

Apparently the new C3 revision is a good one. My CPU was manufactured the 4th week of this year so it's definately a new born.


----------



## rainman1978

Hi all,

I have mine unlocked to 4 cores, currently running at 3.6ghz (1.5V vcore), 1.8G NB 1.6G HT, idle at 36deg, full load at at 50deg (ambient temp 32deg). Prime95 tested for 4 hrs.

NB-CPU 1.3V (from default 1.15V)
Vcore 1.5V (from default 1.325V after unlocked)
CPU-NB 1.95V
DDR2 1066 (bios default at DDR800)

I have tried different combinations, like 210 * 18.5, Prime95 run stable for 10mins then crashed (but no blue screen) and 200*19 crashed for 1-2 mins with Prime95 (blue screen)

What else can I do to break the 3.6ghz barrier? Will it help if I run the rams at 533mhz (rather than 400mhz)?

I intend to make a CPU cooler ducting to bring down the temp further and I also mod the V8 cooler with a 120CFM fan.

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellvii

Hi everyone,

As those who have followed my posts know, I am not a big fan of torture testing my CPU by beating the crap out of it with Prime95 for 24 hours. As a matter of fact, I think the benefits of such a test may be outweighed by the potential physical damage done to the processor. Just my opinion and YMMV.

However, I have run some benchmarks such as Passmark numerous times with no issues. I decided to run HyperPI 8M on all cores and again, passed just fine. So I'm good. This clock turns in great scores and runs great.


----------



## mitchellvii

rainman,

My B50 passes every test I throw at it BESIDES Prime. It could be that Prime_ just doesn't like 2 core CPU's that have been jerry-rigged in the BIOS to run 4 cores_. Your B50 should be able to hold 3.8 no problems unless you have a bad core (which is always possible).

Anyway, the problem may be more with Prime than with your CPU. Remember that your CPU wasn't designed to be run as you are running it.


----------



## Brutuz

Mitchellvii, we've been through this, CPUs are designed to work constantly, doing less work is simply a break for them, if they were designed any other way then they'd be unsellable.

Each CPU is different, don't assume his is stable at 3.8Ghz, it might be lucky to get 3.5Ghz, mine isn't stable at 3.7Ghz+ (Without some tricky cooling mods that aren't worth the power usage and extra space needed), it BSODs at 3.8Ghz in general usage, so even with 1.55v and good temps (40c load back in winter) the best I can get is 3.7Ghz.

If your CPU runs everything but prime, good, then its stable, anyone who uses one test isn't that smart anyway, I usually run OCCT, Prime, 3Dmark Vantage and use it for my general usage, if it passes at least the general usage, OCCT and Vantage one then I class it as stable. (My OC passes all 4 of them, as well as [email protected])

Your OC isn't fully stable, its stable enough for the CPU to redo calculations that it gets wrong automatically as they're only slightly wrong, but Prime picks up on it, don't say Prime hates the unlocked CPUs because as far as its concerned and it can tell, its just a normal Phenom II Quad Core, it runs fine on mine, your OC isn't fully stable and I wouldn't be surprised if you actually gained a bit of performance scaling back a tiny bit because of the time it takes to redo calculations.

Fair enough if you don't bother stress testing, but don't tell others not to do so, I'm sure losing an extra 100Mhz is nothing in comparison to keep your OS from crashing because the OC is a 99% stable OC that just happens to hit that 1% instability during Windows Update or something.


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Mitchellvii, we've been through this, CPUs are designed to work constantly, doing less work is simply a break for them, if they were designed any other way then they'd be unsellable.

Each CPU is different, don't assume his is stable at 3.8Ghz, it might be lucky to get 3.5Ghz, mine isn't stable at 3.7Ghz+ (Without some tricky cooling mods that aren't worth the power usage and extra space needed), it BSODs at 3.8Ghz in general usage, so even with 1.55v and good temps (40c load back in winter) the best I can get is 3.7Ghz.

If your CPU runs everything but prime, good, then its stable, anyone who uses one test isn't that smart anyway, I usually run OCCT, Prime, 3Dmark Vantage and use it for my general usage, if it passes at least the general usage, OCCT and Vantage one then I class it as stable. (My OC passes all 4 of them, as well as [email protected])

Your OC isn't fully stable, its stable enough for the CPU to redo calculations that it gets wrong automatically as they're only slightly wrong, but Prime picks up on it, don't say Prime hates the unlocked CPUs because as far as its concerned and it can tell, its just a normal Phenom II Quad Core, it runs fine on mine, your OC isn't fully stable and I wouldn't be surprised if you actually gained a bit of performance scaling back a tiny bit because of the time it takes to redo calculations.

Fair enough if you don't bother stress testing, but don't tell others not to do so, I'm sure losing an extra 100Mhz is nothing in comparison to keep your OS from crashing because the OC is a 99% stable OC that just happens to hit that 1% instability during Windows Update or something.


Absolute sound advice, + rep for you sir, this sort of stuff could really help a few people avoid corrupt OS' and other damage.


----------



## domestic_ginger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


If your CPU runs everything but prime, good, then its stable, anyone who uses one test isn't that smart anyway, I usually run OCCT, Prime, 3Dmark Vantage and use it for my general usage, if it passes at least the general usage, OCCT and Vantage one then I class it as stable. (My OC passes all 4 of them, as well as [email protected])


IMO if the overclock fails any of the tests put in front of it then its a failed overclock. I think there is always a trust thing that people accept overclocks are stable if stated by someone else; i.e. in your sig. If I knew mine failed even one test there is no way I would claim to be running that speed or would actually run it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Fair enough if you don't bother stress testing, but don't tell others not to do so, I'm sure losing an extra 100Mhz is nothing in comparison to keep your OS from crashing because the OC is a 99% stable OC that just happens to hit that 1% instability during Windows Update or something.


Stress testing is a must!


----------



## TheM

i know im in the wrong place,
but this thread is the only one ive posted on and everyone is so helpful.

I bought 4GB ddr3 OCZ Fatal1ty ram,
Part number :OCZ3F13332G

i dont think i installed it/configured it properly, i dont uderstand ram timings, but in the program "Speccy" (nice program btw) this is what it says about my ram:
"4.0GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 669MHZ 9-9-9-20"

is this bad? good?

thanks, and sorry for wrong area.

Although my 550BE unlocked and is stable at 3.6 (up from 3.2 last time)


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchellvii* 
rainman,

My B50 passes every test I throw at it BESIDES Prime. It could be that Prime _just doesn't like 2 core CPU's that have been jerry-rigged in the BIOS to run 4 cores_. Your B50 should be able to hold 3.8 no problems unless you have a bad core (which is always possible).

Anyway, the problem may be more with Prime than with your CPU. Remember that your CPU wasn't designed to be run as you are running it.

Hi mitchell,

I had managed to push it to 3.7ghz (18.5*200) with no further increase of vcore (remains at 1.5V) full load temp 52deg (prime95 2hrs)

As a matter of fact I can boot up to windows with 3.8/3.9/4ghz etc and managed to run prime95 for 10-15mins.....

I just got a feel that I can push the CPU slightly higher... no practical use for doing that, just fun and satisfaction


----------



## pyra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


Regardless what you may or may not believe HyperPi 8M will fail consistently with the least bit of instability as I've proven to myself many many times. Everybody has their own criteria to what's stable and that's mine. I don't have to run Prime95 and Furmark for 24 hours to prove stability to myself. If I have a successful 8M run with my box OC'd I know that it will not crash ever. As I said, I have proven this to myself over a long overclocking period of time. Hope I don't sound toooo defensive.










After testing out Hyper Pi I would strongly disagree with your statement. OCCT and P95 both bsod my system while Hyper pi does anything I ask it too and works perfect.

I commented before that I have never used HyPi so I couldn't disagree with your method and would usually leave it as that, but I think you posting 'stable' overclocks like this might be a bit misleading to noobs who would just take your word for it.


----------



## mitchellvii

Brutuz,

Sorry friend, but i still disagree with your opinion. Please remember that that is what it is, your opinion.

If I buy a sports car that can go 160, I don't drive it at 160 for 24 hours just to make sure it won't break down 2 years from now going 65 on the freeway. During the stress testing I am likely to damage the car to the point it is MORE likely to break down BECAUSE of the stress test. Can you honestly say that CPU's are NEVER damaged by Prime testing?

Why the heck would I want to run my CPU at temps it will NEVER EVER EVER encounter in real world use? To me this is madness. I don't hit a watermelon with a baseball bat to make sure it can survive sitting in the grocery bin.

So are you saying that it is impossible for a CPU which has passed Prime for 24 hours to eventually corrupt an OS? If you Prime test all of your CPU's, how do you know they would have broken down had you not tested them? How do you know that you have never shortened the life of your CPU because you Prime tested it?

We'll just agree to disagree on this one, but I believe that my position on this is just as valid as yours and readers can choose which they prefer.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Brutuz,

Sorry friend, but i still disagree with your opinion. Please remember that that is what it is, your opinion.

If I buy a sports car that can go 160, I don't drive it at 160 for 24 hours just to make sure it won't break down 2 years from now going 65 on the freeway. During the stress testing I am likely to damage the car to the point it is MORE likely to break down BECAUSE of the stress test. Can you honestly say that CPU's are NEVER damaged by Prime testing?

Why the heck would I want to run my CPU at temps it will NEVER EVER EVER encounter in real world use? To me this is madness. I don't hit a watermelon with a baseball bat to make sure it can survive sitting in the grocery bin.

So are you saying that it is impossible for a CPU which has passed Prime for 24 hours to eventually corrupt an OS? If you Prime test all of your CPU's, how do you know they would have broken down had you not tested them? How do you know that you have never shortened the life of your CPU because you Prime tested it?

We'll just agree to disagree on this one, but I believe that my position on this is just as valid as yours and readers can choose which they prefer.


Actually, with your analogy, that would be the same as going "Hmmn, this CPU is 2.6Ghz stock.. better stress test it" a better analogy would be to put a turbocharger in your car (The "overclock") and tune it, most people do "stress test" it then too, usually by putting it on that thing that lets you get your horsepower at the wheels (Forgot the name).

No CPU except a very poorly made one would be damaged by prime stress testing, Intel Burn Test might as it does get your CPU to temps well above what it normally would run at, Prime runs an average 100% load, like for example, a CPU limited game/any time your GPU isn't the bottleneck in a game? Plus there's all the folders, etc.

You keep putting out these analogy's that would only work if you were stress testing a stock CPU, which just doesn't happen except in niche markets that need 110% stability.

If I was concerned about the life of my CPU, I wouldn't OC at all, lets use some estimates here.. Running CPU at 1.55v knocks off ~3 years, all that stress testing knocks off 1~ year, I'd still have at least 6 years of life from it. (Or more, my 14 year old over-volted and clocked Pentium MMX 166 @ 233Mhz has always run at that speed as it was from a dodgy retailer, it's been used quite a bit at 100% load too as my aunt put XP on it when she was using it.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domestic_ginger*


IMO if the overclock fails any of the tests put in front of it then its a failed overclock. I think there is always a trust thing that people accept overclocks are stable if stated by someone else; i.e. in your sig. If I knew mine failed even one test there is no way I would claim to be running that speed or would actually run it.

Stress testing is a must!


For me it depends, if it passes my General Usage tests, 3Dmark Vantage and a few games, but doesn't pass OCCT and Prime, I'll keep using it. (However as soon as I get a non nv4_dsp.dll related BSOD I'll lower it)

For example, this 3.7Ghz is Prime Stable, OCCT stable, Vantage Stable, General Usage stable and even [email protected] SMP on all 4 cores stable.


----------



## terence52

just got myself a ma770t-ud3p








finally i can unlock my chip







..
but too bad i just shorted my colorful.
dead and gone


----------



## TheM

-_-


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchellvii*


Brutuz,

Sorry friend, but i still disagree with your opinion. Please remember that that is what it is, your opinion.

If I buy a sports car that can go 160, I don't drive it at 160 for 24 hours just to make sure it won't break down 2 years from now going 65 on the freeway. During the stress testing I am likely to damage the car to the point it is MORE likely to break down BECAUSE of the stress test. Can you honestly say that CPU's are NEVER damaged by Prime testing?

Why the heck would I want to run my CPU at temps it will NEVER EVER EVER encounter in real world use? To me this is madness. I don't hit a watermelon with a baseball bat to make sure it can survive sitting in the grocery bin.

So are you saying that it is impossible for a CPU which has passed Prime for 24 hours to eventually corrupt an OS? If you Prime test all of your CPU's, how do you know they would have broken down had you not tested them? How do you know that you have never shortened the life of your CPU because you Prime tested it?

We'll just agree to disagree on this one, but I believe that my position on this is just as valid as yours and readers can choose which they prefer.


Please go troll elsewhere. Your pointless analogies and bad advice are like a cancer in this thread.


----------



## terence52

finally the power of the quad








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1030371


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Please go troll elsewhere. Your pointless analogies and bad advice are like a cancer in this thread.


----------



## terence52

do anyway ma770t-ud3p have a 200.9 bus speed issue?
also i noted the 770 chipset is really hot even after i reapplied themal paste and attached a 40mm fan on it


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


do anyway ma770t-ud3p have a 200.9 bus speed issue?
also i noted the 770 chipset is really hot even after i reapplied themal paste and attached a 40mm fan on it


The 7** series are always hot, but it doesn't affect anything. Don't worry about it.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


do anyway ma770t-ud3p have a 200.9 bus speed issue?


What?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


After testing out Hyper Pi I would strongly disagree with your statement. OCCT and P95 both bsod my system while Hyper pi does anything I ask it too and works perfect.

I commented before that I have never used HyPi so I couldn't disagree with your method and would usually leave it as that, but I think you posting 'stable' overclocks like this might be a bit misleading to noobs who would just take your word for it.


I think the part where we disagree is that I think it's a stable OC if the computer doesn't ever crash during normal usage. In this case, playing L4D 2. Like I said previously, everybody defines stable differently and the noobs need to know that as well.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
the noobs need to know that as well.

No. The newcomers need to know what is required to be TRULY stable, and decide for themselves if all the testing is actually worth it to them. Not whether or not they can play L4D without crashing. Poor advice.


----------



## Freakn

I'd be thinking people can make a choice from ALL the infomation people share, not 1 person is right.

I personlly don't bother too much with stress testing but that's my choice because of a huge amounts of opinions that everyone shared without 1 person saying what is aloud to be said


----------



## Axxess+

So I told you guys that my CPU was instable as soon as I tried to lower my timings to their original values... Is there a way to get it stable ? I would have to downclock my RAM to lower my timings, right ?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


The 7** series are always hot, but it doesn't affect anything. Don't worry about it.


ok thks.
just wondering y it is so hot compared to my 790gx colorful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


What?


see this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031764


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


So I told you guys that my CPU was instable as soon as I tried to lower my timings to their original values... Is there a way to get it stable ? I would have to downclock my RAM to lower my timings, right ?


yup i think u have to downclock it
depending on how fast your rams are rated at.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


No. The newcomers need to know what is required to be TRULY stable, and decide for themselves if all the testing is actually worth it to them. Not whether or not they can play L4D without crashing. Poor advice.


Dude, you're illustrating my point admirably. Your opinion is only your's alone. Some will agree, some not. The fact that your still arguing about it shows you need to lighten up and take a chill pill. "TRULY stable" depends on your personal opinion. "Poor advice" indeed so you must be an electrical engineer with a PHD and recognized by your peer community as an expert I suppose!


----------



## razo007

i was unlock my PHII 550 to tri core.. but why when i'm look at cpu-z detail.. it shown me that my cpu name was amd athlon II X3 with code name is RANA..

here is my cpu-z screenshot..


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i was unlock my PHII 550 to tri core.. but why when i'm look at cpu-z detail.. it shown me that my cpu name was amd athlon II X3 with code name is RANA..

here is my cpu-z screenshot..

At a guess I'd say its because some Athlon II's are recycled Deneb cores but I can't be positive.

On another note, I was having random crashes while playing my game. It was not just crashing my game but causing reboots. I finally got it stable by increasing vcore to 1.4v and increasing NB VID 75%. In this case, HyperPi 8M successful runs didn't lead to a stable OC like it usually does. I have to eat a slice of humble pie for that and I apologize to the collective.









On the issue of defining system OC stability it's still my personal opinion that a stable OC is one in which the computer doesn't ever crash under normal usage. In my case normal usage with this box is gaming.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i was unlock my PHII 550 to tri core.. but why when i'm look at cpu-z detail.. it shown me that my cpu name was amd athlon II X3 with code name is RANA..

here is my cpu-z screenshot..

Just a miss-read on CPUz's part.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Actually, with your analogy, that would be the same as going "Hmmn, this CPU is 2.6Ghz stock.. better stress test it" a better analogy would be to put a turbocharger in your car (The "overclock") and tune it, most people do "stress test" it then too, usually by putting it on that thing that lets you get your horsepower at the wheels (Forgot the name).


YES Exactly!! you saw my earlier analogy in response to his. Thank you, i believe my turbo analogy is much better. i just







at the "if i were to run my car at xxx speed and it blows up.

and it's called a dynamometer, or dyno for short.

requote for the new readers:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


No, a better analogy would be this:

say you have an engine. You decide to throw an aftermarket turbo (the overclock). Now you have a lot more horsepower, but it's not tuned. It seems to run.

You could probably get away with it driving it around town and not pushing it, but it's more than likely running either lean or rich..most likely lean, which would cause problems with other parts of the car like the catalytic converter and what not. The moment you actually try to accelerate, you detonate the engine (or crash).

Tuning the turbo (which involves accelerating on a dyno) is equal to stress testing and adjusting your settings appropriately.



i'm through trying to reason. Stress testing can only help you. It's up to people to take the advice or leave it. My particular OC passes both 12 hours of OCCT:Linpack and prime95 as a quad. You'd have to be just ignorant to say prime95 doesnt like unlocked quads.

edit: Don't be like this guy: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ode-124-a.html


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
i'm through trying to reason. Stress testing can only help you. It's up to people to take the advice or leave it. My particular OC passes both 12 hours of OCCT:Linpack and prime95 as a quad. You'd have to be just ignorant to say prime95 doesnt like unlocked quads.

Amen, brother. I define stability as zero issues -- I could start any stress test, walk away, come back in any arbitrary amount of time, and expect zero errors. It is only this way that anyone can be sure they won't accrue unseen OS corruption issues over time, or potentially damage the CPU in the process. Not spending a few days of your time to test, in my eyes, is foolish. It is only to _your_ (speaking globally here) benefit that you test as much as possible to reduce the chances of any issues.

ez12a, great analogy with the turbo, although I don't know how many other folks here understand the importance of tuning a car, much less a computer. The nice thing is that CPU stress testing is free, while a series of runs on a dyno can really leave an impression on your wallet, haha. Sure wish I owned a couple dynapacks.


----------



## Axxess+

You convinced me all. Although I believe is stable, next saturday, I'll stress it for 8 hours, just for you guys. I know 8 hours is not the ''recommended'' time, but I can't really get higher than this, for my own sake


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I run stability as 20 runs of Linx and I'm done if it passes that.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
At a guess I'd say its because some Athlon II's are recycled Deneb cores but I can't be positive.

On another note, I was having random crashes while playing my game. It was not just crashing my game but causing reboots. I finally got it stable by increasing vcore to 1.4v and increasing NB VID 75%. In this case, HyperPi 8M successful runs didn't lead to a stable OC like it usually does. I have to eat a slice of humble pie for that and I apologize to the collective.









On the issue of defining system OC stability it's still my personal opinion that a stable OC is one in which the computer doesn't ever crash under normal usage. In my case normal usage with this box is gaming.

i've been stressed my cpu using OCCT for 20times to run.. linx.. and also intel burntest.. every tester has been passed successfully.. but.. unlocking cores make my temp reach 54c as the max temp while load.. is it good..?? i think it was good enough because of my ambient temp maybe... but how about other opinion..?? i must listen to others too.. isn't it..??


----------



## jerronchua55

Hey guys, any threads on steppings of 555be that have most sucessful unlocks?
I just got a 1004BPMW, but the forth core was unstable, and it appeared as core0 when unlocked, so I cant do anything to disable that core.

Returning the proccy soon for a new one as I have a 10 days 1-to-1 policy.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerronchua55*


Hey guys, any threads on steppings of 555be that have most sucessful unlocks?
I just got a 1004BPMW, but the forth core was unstable, and it appeared as core0 when unlocked, so I cant do anything to disable that core.

Returning the proccy soon for a new one as I have a 10 days 1-to-1 policy.


You're buying a 555, only to unlock it ? What the hell. Just get a normal quad.


----------



## smartasien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


You're buying a 555, only to unlock it ? What the hell. Just get a normal quad.


some of us like to gamble. leave us alone. we/i don't have a problem.


----------



## Axxess+

Anyways. Got my B50 to 3.6 Ghz.
Validation


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
i've been stressed my cpu using OCCT for 20times to run.. linx.. and also intel burntest.. every tester has been passed successfully.. but.. unlocking cores make my temp reach 54c as the max temp while load.. is it good..?? i think it was good enough because of my ambient temp maybe... but how about other opinion..?? i must listen to others too.. isn't it..??

55 degrees is about the max you want to hit, but you probably won't get above 50ish in real use, other than maybe video encoding and things like that. I wouldn't worry about it to much, other than to make sure you take it back down to dual, stress test, and account for the difference in temps between your mobo sensor and your individual core temp. At load I found that my temp difference was about 10 degrees higher with the mobo sensor, so I adjust it by -8 degrees for a little insurance and still an accurate temperature.

Keep in mind though that at idle my mobo temp reading was sometimes actually below my core temp, so make sure to adjust for that with something like prime that can give you a steady load temperature. Intel burn test would be a bad example because of how much your temps will fluctuate.


----------



## jerronchua55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
You're buying a 555, only to unlock it ? What the hell. Just get a normal quad.

Im buying a 555 hoping to try my luck and get the best bang for buck, a so called 955BE for just 99$. You got a problem with me trying to gamble my luck on unlocking? -.-


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerronchua55*


Im buying a 555 hoping to try my luck and get the best bang for buck, a so called 955BE for just 99$. You got a problem with me trying to gamble my luck on unlocking? -.-


1004 dont have that high unlocking rate...
oced my 555be to 3.6ghz at stock volt and ibt 5 runs stable







lol.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1037021


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


55 degrees is about the max you want to hit, but you probably won't get above 50ish in real use, other than maybe video encoding and things like that. I wouldn't worry about it to much, other than to make sure you take it back down to dual, stress test, and account for the difference in temps between your mobo sensor and your individual core temp. At load I found that my temp difference was about 10 degrees higher with the mobo sensor, so I adjust it by -8 degrees for a little insurance and still an accurate temperature.

Keep in mind though that at idle my mobo temp reading was sometimes actually below my core temp, so make sure to adjust for that with something like prime that can give you a steady load temperature. Intel burn test would be a bad example because of how much your temps will fluctuate.


while in dual core mode.. max temp of my 550 was at 49c-50c..

tri core mode.. max temp was at 54c-55c..

the max temp was recorded while running stress test via prime 95 for 1 hour and half...

and they are also running via OCCT for 30minutes...

intel burn test just only give me 50c max temp in tri core mode...


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


while in dual core mode.. max temp of my 550 was at 49c-50c..

tri core mode.. max temp was at 54c-55c..

the max temp was recorded while running stress test via prime 95 for 1 hour and half...

and they are also running via OCCT for 30minutes...

intel burn test just only give me 50c max temp in tri core mode...


What I'm talking about is the temperature your reading is the motherboards IHS thermometer, there should be a core temperature as well, which will read zero degrees or some other very odd temperature. That core temperature will have the correct temperatures in dual core mode, and there's often a significant difference between the two temperatures.

For example, if you checked the core temp you had at max temp in dual core, it would probably be around 45 degrees and not 50. Just watch for and account for that difference, core temp is generally the best method for determining when your temps are too high, but since it's disabled after unlocking, we have to do the best we can with the IHS reading.


----------



## jerronchua55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
1004 dont have that high unlocking rate...
oced my 555be to 3.6ghz at stock volt and ibt 5 runs stable







lol.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1037021

Hmm then which batch has a high unlocking rate?


----------



## smartasien

apparently the stock from most microcenters (cpmw) seems to b unlocking quite well.

i hate newegg? lol


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerronchua55* 
Hmm then which batch has a high unlocking rate?

1003 appears to be better.
but that time i got it from fuwell was the second last one...


----------



## jerronchua55

I got mine unlocked! Just now went to PCThemes to exchange for a new one. I ocing the chip now. Hehe. 1004BPMW btw. Exchanged for the same batch again lols.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerronchua55* 
I got mine unlocked! Just now went to PCThemes to exchange for a new one. I ocing the chip now. Hehe. 1004BPMW btw. Exchanged for the same batch again lols.

lol gud for u.
i need to replace my mugen wif the 3r cooler liao. haiz.


----------



## rainman1978

Hi all,

Any idea on how to raise the HT Link frequency? I have tried increasing the CPU-HT link voltage and it don't even POST.

Thanks.

NB Freq 2400
CPU 3.8Ghz at 1.55V
Full load temp 58 deg


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainman1978* 
Hi all,

Any idea on how to raise the HT Link frequency? I have tried increasing the CPU-HT link voltage and it don't even POST.

Thanks.

NB Freq 2400
CPU 3.8Ghz at 1.55V
Full load temp 58 deg

HT Link is one setting that should be left as close to stock as possible, there are no gains to be found anywhere, and a few benches have shown it actually DECREASES performance. Leave it at 2000.


----------



## RawZ

Got some Validations for you - both unstable.

C2 545 @ 4575.28 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851636

^ Done on watercooling.

&

C3 555 @ 4339.94 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033846

^ Done on air.










Have my current 555 unlocked to X4 stable @ 4.1Ghz w/ 1.525







On air that is - Cogage Arrow.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
What I'm talking about is the temperature your reading is the motherboards IHS thermometer, there should be a core temperature as well, which will read zero degrees or some other very odd temperature. That core temperature will have the correct temperatures in dual core mode, and there's often a significant difference between the two temperatures.

For example, if you checked the core temp you had at max temp in dual core, it would probably be around 45 degrees and not 50. Just watch for and account for that difference, core temp is generally the best method for determining when your temps are too high, but since it's disabled after unlocking, we have to do the best we can with the IHS reading.

IHS..?? is it a software or any..??


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
HT Link is one setting that should be left as close to stock as possible, there are no gains to be found anywhere, and a few benches have shown it actually DECREASES performance. Leave it at 2000.

Thks bro, that's very assuring...

In that case, I will just leave everything as it is. My overclock journey ends here..... til next time I have a better chip.


----------



## raisethe3

Woah! @ C3 555. That's a very nice overclock!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Got some Validations for you - both unstable.

C2 545 @ 4575.28 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851636

^ Done on watercooling.

&

C3 555 @ 4339.94 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033846

^ Done on air.










Have my current 555 unlocked to X4 stable @ 4.1Ghz w/ 1.525







On air that is - Cogage Arrow.


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Woah! @ C3 555. That's a very nice overclock!










Ha thanks







That was just messing about - got plenty more in it


----------



## terence52

the 555be is such a nice chip to play with








undervolted mine to 1.2v at 3.2ghz


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


IHS..?? is it a software or any..??


The IHS for clarification is your "internal heat spreader" on the CPU, or basically the temperature of the metal you see when looking at the CPU that's not installed










See how there's a core reading on both of these temperature monitoring programs? It should read 0 degrees when everything's unlocked. The way we still read temperatures is the motherboard using the IHS to determine the CPU temperature. For my motherboard, that's tempin1 on hardware monitor, and on speedfan I labeled it as CPU and adjusted for the difference between the two CPU readings. See how there's a difference of 8 degrees between tempin1's 35 degree reading and speedfan's 27 degree reading?

To find this temperature I had to use the CPU as a regular dual core, stress test it, find the difference between the core reading (the more accurate reading) and the IHS reading (the one you are using to monitor your temps), and then I adjusted for that difference.

If you're still confused I'd say don't worry about it and just make sure not to let your CPU go past 55-56 degrees while stress testing and know that that's a stable overclock that's still not hitting your temperature ceiling.

Congrats on the unlock and everything btw


----------



## razo007

ok.. i got it.. so which one will showing us the truth reading..?? for now.. i just used asus pc probe II.. the reading of PC probe is same as what speed fan reading...


----------



## crysisanity

The core temp is the most accurate reading, never used any asus software but that's probably reading the IHS temp


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crysisanity*


IHS temp


_Socket_ temp.


----------



## crysisanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
_Socket_ temp.

Really? That's interesting, it was explained to me as purely IHS, or atleast that's what I got out of the explanation. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysisanity* 
Really? That's interesting, it was explained to me as purely IHS, or atleast that's what I got out of the explanation. Thanks for clarifying

It's a diode in the socket area of the board, not attached to the inside of the IHS. Glad I could set ya straight on that one.


----------



## rogue108

Here is my X2 550 Overclock on two cores. Nothing all that special but I am happy with what I got without too much work. Prime 95 Stable for about 1 hour and 45 mins.

Core: 3690.00 Mhz
Multi: 18x
Bus Speed: 205 Mhz
HT: 2050 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043920


----------



## razo007

how you gonna get it stable..??


----------



## cloudcws

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Anyways. Got my B50 to 3.6 Ghz.
Validation


Hello there.
How did u get it stable at 3.6GHz?
Yours Vcore is lower than mine.
Mine need around 1.441 vcore(in bios) to be stable..


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudcws* 
Hello there.
How did u get it stable at 3.6GHz?
Yours Vcore is lower than mine.
Mine need around 1.441 vcore(in bios) to be stable..

We don't have the same processor, motherboard, power supply and RAM. Overclocking is all luck. There's a general voltage for each overclock, but it all differs from what you have.


----------



## goobergump

How are people getting 3.6 on stock cooling? Sorry if this has been posted, but asking me to search 390 pages?


----------



## terence52

i can say it possible on the 555be since it can be undervolted.
the 550be maybe if u can keep the volts below or at 1.35v


----------



## razo007

i also got stable with 3.6ghz.. prime 95 for 1 hour and half...

my spec..

amd phenom II x2(3 cores unlock) 3.6ghz (212*17)
2gb kingston KVR1333 PC10600 DDR3.. (7-7-7-21-28)
asus m4a77td-pro bios 1104..
HT = 2338mhz..

maybe because of my ambient temp.. quite hot.. i got the maximum temp while load was at 57c.. idle i got around 40-44c..



i don't know why cpu-z read it as athlon with code name rana.. maybe cause of cpu-z misreading.. i think ar..


----------



## lemzip

Hi

Clock speed: unlocked @4 cores 3.9Ghz
FSB x Multi 200 x 19.5
Vcore: 1.5v
RAM speed: 1600Mhz (8-8-8-24 1.65v) (800Mhz in dual chan)
NB speed: 2800Mhz (1.4v)
HT Link: 1600Mhz
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-M Evo
Cooling method: MX-3 on a Mugen 2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1050124

8 hours prime stable, 20 runs ibt however i can only run it at this speed when the heating is not on as my ambient is usually around 22-24c

HT link @ 1600 as im using igp and not gaming and helps with this chips stability.

3.8Ghz @ 4 cores no problem 24/7 with 1.425v, max temps around 55c
4.0Ghz @ 4 cores okay (not tested over 2 hours with back door open in the middle of winter!) with 1.55v

Heat is my problem, water would be able to get 4.1Ghz maybe 4.2Ghz.

Boots into windows until 4.4Ghz @ 1.55v


----------



## Freakn

That is a nice chip, lucky score there


----------



## terence52

not a bad chip to hit 3.9ghz on 1.5v unlocked.
congrats








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1053162


----------



## jck

I had a 550BE OC'ed @ 3.675 (209x17.5) @ 1.4V

Now, I've got a 555BE @ 3.71 (212x17.5) @ 1.441 (I think...set it up real quick)

I put a bigger cooler on last night (went from 92mm Zalman to 120mm SunbeamTech), so I'll be pushing for 4GHz if it will do it.


----------



## alg33k

Running 550 unlock, done lots of stress testing using prime95 with varying frequency and voltage setting. I'm happy with following setting so far.

Clock speed: 3.4Ghz
FSB x Multi: 200 x 17
Vcore: 1.325v
RAM speed: 800 Mhz @ 6-6-6-18 stock
NB: 2000 Mhz @ stock 1.15v
HT Link: 1.6GHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GXBE stock bios
Cooling method: stock cooler for CPU, 120mm back,80mm side fan

All setting using BIOS option, with CnQ enable which work under WinXP but not in Win7.
Under stress testing CPU temperature is around 65-70c with ambient temperature around 30-33c and 35-40c inside case.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1034596


----------



## razo007

i want to push over on my cpu oc.. but temp was my problem.. i got around 48c for idle and 57c while load..(prime 95)..

anyone have idea..??


----------



## TheM

by how much will overclocking my CPU shorten the life span of the processor?

lets say i am unlocked and overclocked to 3.4ghz

stock CPU cooler, but loads of case fans.


----------



## slapchop

I wouldn't worry about it too much, If your temps are ok. Your processor is more likely to be obsolete long before it succumbs to the stress of overclocking.


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheM*


by how much will overclocking my CPU shorten the life span of the processor?

lets say i am unlocked and overclocked to 3.4ghz

stock CPU cooler, but loads of case fans.


For me I oc for fun. Now I revert my 550be to 3.1ghz, but leave it at 4 cores, most games I play have more than sufficient FPS that I have to V sync to 60FPS (1440 X 900)....

Overall my rig runs cooler, much quieter and hopefully I save some electrical tariff.....

I will pump it to 3.8ghz in future if the games demand so, whether the CPU becomes obsolete or not, that's another story....


----------



## rogue108

I finally unlocked Phenom II X2 550 BE and the best I have done so far on 4 cores are

Core: 3675.00 Mhz
Multi: 17.5x
Bus Speed: 210 Mhz
RAM: [email protected] mhz 8-8-8-24
HT: 1980 Mhz

The was done using a Vcore set @ 1.50 in the BIOS. Hardware Monitor was showing MAX Vcore of 1.48v
NB voltage @ 1.175
Ram voltage @ 1.575
This was 8 hours stable with OCCT:Linpack, haven't had time to test it further.

This was only accomplished with lots testing and failures. It wasn't easy getting to that clock like some others. It does appear the chip or system just won't take anymore. Anything above that will throw a BSOD immediately under stress testing whether is a increase in Bus speed or multiplier.

I would like to see if I can milk a little more and break 3.7 GHZ, but I am already using a lot of voltage to get 3.6 GHZ, however the system is running fairly cool with peak core temp was 51c under OCCT:Linpack testing. Maybe a little more voltage, but I am not sure I want to push more than 1.5v 24/7. Maybe I will have to settle for 3.5 ghz or push it with two cores. Try to post some screen shots later.


----------



## razo007

we use the same motherboard.. but why i can't to oc my cpu as quad.. so sad.. i just can reach 3.58ghz with only tri core...


----------



## rosty

Boys and girls i find prime 95 not to be ideal for deciding if the oc is good or not , occt linpak or the fastest way that bsods immeadetly is : si soft sandra processor arithmetic test . first i try with sisoft sandra and if that is passed i go on with occt linpak . my 2 cents.


----------



## allirun




----------



## crazycuz2k

550 Unlocked all cores 3.6 on air stock voltage using Asus m4a78t-e. Will update once I get it on water. Deciding on weather to wait for Crosshair IV formula or just use this mobo for time being.


----------



## Mygaffer

We recently helped our intern at my shop do a new build, he went Phenom II X2 550, C3, and Core Contact Cooler 120mm, and a Gigabyte board, and 4GB of DDR2-800. The memory is actually not even matched b/c we didn't have a matched set in stock and he wanted to do it right away.

Well, I was showing him how to overclock after work and we went through and he is booting with this chip at 4Ghz! I was very impressed and surprised. This is on a $30 air cooler.

I told him to do some stability testing, basically linx runs and Prime95 over night, if it seems stable I told him he should join your club. He is using his onboard HD4200 for now until he can afford a video card and we overclocked that to 700Mhz from 500Mhz as well.

I did not realize that these chips had such potential. It would be amazing if he can get up to 4.1 or 4.2, the only other people in this club I see with those clocks are on water!


----------



## Neur0mancer

555BE is a monster

4.63 GHz CPU validation










1.5vcore 10X CPUNB 5X HTLink

Bench stable required a little more voltage (1.55 in the 4.4-4.5 GHz range

Blend stable at 4.2GHz 1.4 volts never got around to 4.4GHz blend stability though. (killed my board so any screenies will have to wait till it comes back from RMA)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
Phenom II X2 550, C3

Where did you find a C3 revision 550BE?


----------



## lemzip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neur0mancer* 
555BE is a monster

4.63 GHz CPU validation










1.5vcore 10X CPUNB 5X HTLink

Bench stable required a little more voltage (1.55 in the 4.4-4.5 GHz range

Blend stable at 4.2GHz 1.4 volts never got around to 4.4GHz blend stability though. (killed my board so any screenies will have to wait till it comes back from RMA)

Where did you find a C3 revision 550BE?

thats not a valid cpu-z result


----------



## raisethe3

I am surprised he got it on that kind of CPU cooler. Was this tested inside the case or out? Great job nonetheless!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
We recently helped our intern at my shop do a new build, he went Phenom II X2 550, C3, and Core Contact Cooler 120mm, and a Gigabyte board, and 4GB of DDR2-800. The memory is actually not even matched b/c we didn't have a matched set in stock and he wanted to do it right away.

Well, I was showing him how to overclock after work and we went through and he is booting with this chip at 4Ghz! I was very impressed and surprised. This is on a $30 air cooler.

I told him to do some stability testing, basically linx runs and Prime95 over night, if it seems stable I told him he should join your club. He is using his onboard HD4200 for now until he can afford a video card and we overclocked that to 700Mhz from 500Mhz as well.

I did not realize that these chips had such potential. It would be amazing if he can get up to 4.1 or 4.2, the only other people in this club I see with those clocks are on water!


----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemzip* 
thats not a valid cpu-z result

I did not have AOD installed to change multiplier in windows to make it pass validation.

Common glitch in CPUz


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neur0mancer* 
Where did you find a C3 revision 550BE?

Its not a black edition. It has a locked 15.5 multi. This was all through bus. I haven't ran AMD chips since my e8400 so it took me a few minutes to figure out the way it overclocks but we just kept bumping the bus and getting the clock speed up 100Mhz at a time and damn if it didn't post and pass some linx runs at 4Ghz.

I had no idea these chips could clock like this. Very impressive. He should be in this week so I'll ask him if ran the stability testing and if he took screen shots.

Its funny too, b/c his main game is WoW so its not like he really needs a 4Ghz cpu.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I am surprised he got it on that kind of CPU cooler. Was this tested inside the case or out? Great job nonetheless!

It was testing in his case, an Antec 900. I really like those cases, not too loud, good airflow, easy to work in, and not super expensive, you can find 'em new for under $99.

He is using a Logisys fan instead of the stock fan that came with the heatsink, it is kind of loud but moves a lot of air.


----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
Its not a black edition. It has a locked 15.5 multi. This was all through bus. I haven't ran AMD chips since my e8400 so it took me a few minutes to figure out the way it overclocks but we just kept bumping the bus and getting the clock speed up 100Mhz at a time and damn if it didn't post and pass some linx runs at 4Ghz.

I had no idea these chips could clock like this. Very impressive. He should be in this week so I'll ask him if ran the stability testing and if he took screen shots.

Its funny too, b/c his main game is WoW so its not like he really needs a 4Ghz cpu.

It was testing in his case, an Antec 900. I really like those cases, not too loud, good airflow, easy to work in, and not super expensive, you can find 'em new for under $99.

He is using a Logisys fan instead of the stock fan that came with the heatsink, it is kind of loud but moves a lot of air.

Ahh did not realize non BE. As long as you are not running as ASUS board (lol) you should be able to run that HTREF right on up.

(I have two tenements of buying AMD boards... never spend more than $100 and never get an ASUS for nonBE... I broke both TWICE... both on asus boards.. m4a79 deluxe and CHIII. M4 couldnt pass 260, CHIII craps out at around 300. Even my "free" frys motherboard passes 300....)

(Admittedly... the early rev m4s can do high HTREF but mine popped when I tried to force bios... 903? on it.. since it was pre rev)


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, those fans move above 2200+ rpm. Pretty crazy. The Antec 900 is very similar to what I have with the Antec 300. If I am not mistaken, its only slightly bigger by like 1" and it has more room inside. Hm....which leaves me thinking, I might be able to replicate it. But I am getting a different build and the newer C3 Phenom II 555BE instead of the 550BE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 

It was testing in his case, an Antec 900. I really like those cases, not too loud, good airflow, easy to work in, and not super expensive, you can find 'em new for under $99.

He is using a Logisys fan instead of the stock fan that came with the heatsink, it is kind of loud but moves a lot of air.


----------



## Neur0mancer

I was not impressed with the 900... I replaced it with a NZXT zero (same basic case.. air flow though is WHOA

Added a high pressure front fan two high pressure rears and two low pressure side fans.

Seriously.. I pulled the thumbscrews on the side of the case... and let the side panel pop out 1/8" temps rose 5C on CPU.

excellent air design on that one, has the same exact problems as the 900 though. bad with 90 degree sata ports, long vid cards.. and HDD placement just like the 900 its easily modded though... but better flow design.

Can't beat top mounted PSU on a regular ATX.. reverse ATX.. definitely bottom mounted PSU... but regular.. no way.


----------



## raisethe3

^^^The NZXT can have the psu mounted either bottom or top? Wow, that's cool.


----------



## Ruckol1




----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
^^^The NZXT can have the psu mounted either bottom or top? Wow, that's cool.

No top only.

My Stacker STC-T01 was top or bottom and could also run it in ATX or rATX mode too. Which is nice I like rATX with a bottom mounted PSU


----------



## richierich1212

Just ordered a 555. Time for some fun.


----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


Just ordered a 555. Time for some fun.


w00t hollah! bench it man!

Even if it only does 4.4 on air.. do it up!


----------



## [email protected]

according to cpuid

x2 550 callisto

core voltage 1.536v
core speed 3917.8mhz
multiplier 19.5
bus speed 200.9
ht link 200.91

temps 30.c ,zalman cnps 9500, adjustable fan control on low,
artic silver, well bedded in, on cpu, and northbridge,

gigabyte gama770-ud3, 2x2gig 16 chip adata ddr2 800,
corsair 400 watt with 8 pin cpu power.


----------



## [email protected]

x2 550 callisto
core voltage 1.536v
core speed 3917.8mhz
multiplier 19.5
bus speed 200.9


----------



## mumyoryu

I just jumped back on to the amd wagon with a 555







. Unlike the 550 I had a few months ago this was able to unlock so im pretty overjoyed, lol. Just one problem though; it takes me a few tries to boot up normally from a cold start after unlocking. Is it my motherboard causing it? I've got a ta785ge flashed with mod bios 88GCO720CE

Edit: I updated to the latest official bios from the Biostar website. Didn't realize it supported unlocking







. Boots up fine now


----------



## skillsize

I'm going to upgrade my PC again and im not sure which CPU cooler to pick.
I will be trying to push my 550BE to 4GHz. I'm looking for an air cooler under the price from the Corshair H50 I think it's about 80$ in US not sure though. I think there should be an air cooler which will bring the 550BE to a stable 4GHz.


----------



## blacklion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


I'm going to upgrade my PC again and im not sure which CPU cooler to pick.
I will be trying to push my 550BE to 4GHz. I'm looking for an air cooler under the price from the Corshair H50 I think it's about 80$ in US not sure though. I think there should be an air cooler which will bring the 550BE to a stable 4GHz.


Why not H50 ?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Why not H50 ?

I just bought a H50 for 78 CAD after taxes and shipping


----------



## skillsize

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
Why not H50 ?

Because I saw an air cooler beating the H50.

Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neur0mancer* 
I was not impressed with the 900... I replaced it with a NZXT zero (same basic case.. air flow though is WHOA

Added a high pressure front fan two high pressure rears and two low pressure side fans.

Seriously.. I pulled the thumbscrews on the side of the case... and let the side panel pop out 1/8" temps rose 5C on CPU.

excellent air design on that one, has the same exact problems as the 900 though. bad with 90 degree sata ports, long vid cards.. and HDD placement just like the 900 its easily modded though... but better flow design.

Can't beat top mounted PSU on a regular ATX.. reverse ATX.. definitely bottom mounted PSU... but regular.. no way.

I like the 900 but wouldn't use it for my case. For customer builds who won't be tweaking themselves its great.

I really like my HAF932.

Anyway, his 4Ghz wasn't stable, it passed 40 Linx runs but rebooted after several hours of Prime95.

I told him to bring it in next time and we'll bump the voltage on it. He is still at 4Ghz though, since when not stressed it seems fine. Which is up to him to do.


----------



## Gamersunited22

This is a sweet processor, was able to unlock first time and boot into windows and see all four cores (problems some people have) and most people knock the voltage up a little to get stable, i had..

1.4VCORE
1.35VCORE-NB 
Unlocked 4 cores passed 12 hours of prime 95 so no matter what i have her stable,

These are amazing chips.. you can either opt for a multi tasking beast when games start to support them, or crysis muff munching 4ghz dualies (Crysis loves the 4ghz club...)

Any advice on how far these chips can go, i got it to 3.7 before i stopped booting @1.4v and on 2gb of rubbish ram, getting my Reapers back today! So im thinking 3.8 and call it a day,

As for all of you talking about coolers.. the H50 Is good but you could get an air cooler for it that would be just as good lol + would last longer, i just brought myself a CNP9700 NT edition and it runs 26 - 30c idle and never go's above 55c and im using a scout xD


----------



## Saucy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1098211

4.009ghz linpack stable overclock.

Vcore 1.535

Bus speed 211mhz

Multiplier 19x

Ram speed 703mhz

NB speed 2109 mhz

HT link 2110mhz

Mobo m4a79xtd evo

chipset 790gx

Cooling Coolermaster hyper 212+ with dual 120mm fans, and ocz freeze thermal compound


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saucy*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1098211

4.009ghz linpack stable overclock.

Vcore 1.535

Bus speed 211mhz

Multiplier 19x

Ram speed 703mhz

NB speed 2109 mhz

HT link 2110mhz

Mobo m4a79xtd evo

chipset 790gx

Cooling Coolermaster hyper 212+ with dual 120mm fans, and ocz freeze thermal compound


Can you post temperatures on linx or prime with this settings?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skillsize*


Because I saw an air cooler beating the H50.

Scythe Mugen 2


Sources or it's not real. I have a H50 and it rocks. 26c idle on 3.8 OC.


----------



## smartasien

idle temps don't mean as much as load temps u guys should be comparing load temps with ambients in mind.


----------



## Rockr69

alright. Load temp with 4 cores unlocked with Prime95 blend, 52c. Ambient room temp @22c. Runs right at 48-49c when gaming


----------



## bass2k8

*AMD Phenom II 550 Black Edition (Stock: 3.1Ghz, Overclocked: 3.8Ghz)*

*Clock speed:* 3.8Ghz
*Cores:* 2 (of 4)
*FSB x Multi:* 200Mhz x 19
*Vcore:* 1.45V
*RAM speed:* 266Mhz
*NB speed:* 2000Mhz
*HT Link:* 2000Mhz
*Motherboard:* ASRock K10N78M
*Cooling method:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
*Case:* Antec 300 (2 x 120mm front fans (In-take), 1 x 120mm side fan (In-take), 1 x 120mm rear fan (Out-take), 1 x 140mm top fan (Out-take) - All on High)
*Load Temp:* 41C
*CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1103986

Couldn't reach a stable 3.9Ghz or 4Ghz Clock Speed


----------



## 2trickky4every1

I finally achived 4.0GHz last night. My ambient was low so i decided to go for it. the only thing is that i only did 20 passes of linX so far still have to do Prime95 but it is a start. here is the cpu-z validation and a screenshot of the successful linX passes










Cpu-z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1104283


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skillsize* 
Because I saw an air cooler beating the H50.

Scythe Mugen 2

Oh trust me, if you get an H50, you won't miss the scythe much...
I was once in the 550 club back in the day and now I have an i7. Temps with an unlocked 3.8ghz B50 were max 44C


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Oh trust me, if you get an H50, you won't miss the scythe much...
I was once in the 550 club back in the day and now I have an i7. Temps with an unlocked 3.8ghz B50 were max 44C

I agree. With the Corsair unit and the Coolit Eco, high end air cooling is dead. It just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Brutuz

Woot! 3.8Ghz stable! (It used to be 4Ghz stable, but I think my chip degraded?)

CPUz in sig.


----------



## bass2k8

Hey I finally got my Phenom II 550 BE to 3.9Ghz running stably







, compared to my previous Overclock of 3.8Ghz







... Here is my setup:

*FSB x Mult* = 205Mhz X 19
*VCore* = 1.5250V
*NBVoltage* = 1.2V
*Load Temp* = 46C
*Cooling* = Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 Rev. 2

--EDIT--
It became unstable after an hour!







I'm gonna have to be stuck with 3.8Ghz then


----------



## razo007

i got 3.82ghz on my PHII 550BE while on dual core mode.. but failed while three core...

also reached 3.9ghz.. but not stable for 5 hours..


----------



## Lark888

What a great cpu! I just started working with a 555BE and have been very pleased with the overclock. All four cores unlocked and running at 1.21v at core vid. It was stable at 3400 at this voltage. I bumped up to 1.26v and ran the four cores at 3700 for hours of Prime95, Battlefield 2, SuperPI. Maybe not enough to declare success but very encouraging.

It would run @3800 1.26v but would fall out of Prime95 within an hour. Booted @3900 1.26v but was very unstable (superPI would run some times and not the next; Prime95 lasted a few minutes).

Now trying 3800 @ 1.31v on all four cores. Prime95 is running in the background while I type here. If this is stable, I'll go up again.

Zalman 9700 cooler
Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
Simple corsair memory @ 800
3800=200fsb*19
Vcore= 1.31v
no other changes from nominal bios


----------



## Lark888

Stable 4 cores at 3800 MHz, 1.28v, C3 stepping, north bridge +0.1v.

I can get 3900MHz with 1.34v and run Prime95 for about an hour, but temps slowly creep up until at about 51c, I get a reboot.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lark888* 
Stable 4 cores at 3800 MHz, 1.28v, C3 stepping, north bridge +0.1v.

I can get 3900MHz with 1.34v and run Prime95 for about an hour, but temps slowly creep up until at about 51c, I get a reboot.

51c is cool as cucumber. Bump your voltage some more. It should stable out.


----------



## smartasien

wow lark those are amazing clocks at that voltage u must have a golden chip.

most need 1.4 or higher to run 3.9

what do u need for 4ghz?


----------



## valverguy86

Signed up for this thread







My 550BE is here tomorrow


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lark888* 
Stable 4 cores at 3800 MHz, 1.28v, C3 stepping, north bridge +0.1v.

I can get 3900MHz with 1.34v and run Prime95 for about an hour, but temps slowly creep up until at about 51c, I get a reboot.

the voltage is








try 1.3v
should be stable








my old b55 did 3.9ghz at 1.416v on a 790fx-gd70
1.45v on the 770t


----------



## Stencil

New to the site, but have been reading this thread for many months in the likely event i upgraded to a 550 and yes i did. Upgraded from an Athlon 6000 and a crappy M2N mobo, which was breaking down (ram slots were shot). It's currently running prime unlocked at stock, however the core voltage keeps fluctuating. 
voltage goes from around 1.360 to 1.344 and sometimes down to 1.328, this is paired with a ASUS M4A785D-M PRO, 4 gigs of about a year old DDR2 800 Kingston ram, XFX 9800 GT (512mb), got a coolermaster hyper tX3 for like 27 bucks great upgrade over stock, a seagate 500gb. In an antec 300, just the CPU and Mobo are brand new.

I'm new to all this stuff, my bro's the one who actually bought it and will overclock it.
Another thing that caught my eye was the ram, it says the DRAM frequency is 200.9MHz in timings on CPU-z and in speccy? Also are there any programs that will read the CPU's temps that i can get? I know unlocking takes that away but is there a way to read them anyway from like the mobo or something?

Also it's a C3 stepping, but kinda annoyed it wasn't black edition, but happy it's C3 which should mean still a solid overclock.


----------



## Stencil

Here's some screen shots of CPU-z and Speccy, says ram is in single channel, which it's in dual, but i will triple check.
http:
Looking great everything is stable in prime.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stencil*


Here's some screen shots of CPU-z and Speccy, says ram is in single channel, which it's in dual, but i will triple check.
][/URL]
Looking great everything is stable in prime.


 Try putting one of the sticks of ram in a different memory slot. That should change it to dual channel


----------



## razo007

what suitable voltage for my 550BE unlocking to quad to reaching 3.3ghz above..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
what suitable voltage for my 550BE unlocking to quad to reaching 3.3ghz above..??

1.34 does 3.5ghz


----------



## haziqk10

Sign me up.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1125679


----------



## spawn23

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1121016

unlocked to a tri-core not getting the 4th unlocked......my 0 1 3 cores r working core 2 is damaged.......


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


1.34 does 3.5ghz


i see.. i'm going to try it..

thanks..


----------



## smartasien

i just bought a 555 from fry's got 1008fpmw. from the batch i could see that it was one of the later ones. hopefully it'll unlock.

so far i tested at stock voltage as a quad and it seems as though it couldn't boot into windows. my guess is its dead. but we'll c w/ more voltage.
as for the tri i unlocked it and tested it at stock speed/voltage and its priming away a ok. not bad for 90 AR w/ a mobo. lol

4ghz tricore doesn't seem like much higher. 4th core is dead for sure.

meh. mines better guess i'll sell it or return it.


----------



## razo007

i've been reached 3.5ghz.. but not stable even for an hour.. my temp getting too higher.. but i'll stick on this clock until i add more cpu fan..


----------



## Stencil

Forgot to switch around the Ram, but anyway came home from work to see my bro's been overclocking! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1127294. Passing all Prime tests so far, been running for 7 hours no bad signs, might've gotten a solid quad chip!
Also how can i read the temps any utilities out there?
Nm, got Asus Probe ii, reading about 52C, guessing it's 55-60, but will have to do the comparison's later. This is maxed out on prime all four cores so not too concerned if it reaches 60 degrees during Prime, pretty happy that a 27 dollar cooler (australian, computer parts here are usually 30%+ more expensive) is keeping it unlocked that cool when a dual core it was running really cool like down around 20-30C.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i've been reached 3.5ghz.. but not stable even for an hour.. my temp getting too higher.. but i'll stick on this clock until i add more cpu fan..


 Yeah, you might need a better set of fans on your cooler if you want to overclock higher.


----------



## razo007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Yeah, you might need a better set of fans on your cooler if you want to overclock higher.


so.. what is the best air flow setting should i do for my case like this..??


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razo007* 
so.. what is the best air flow setting should i do for my case like this..??

most cases do airflow going from the bottom and front(intake) of the case to the back and top(exhaust).
Maybe you need a new case, that one looks kind of cramped and not as much airflow


----------



## razo007

i'm going to get new casing.. but still searching for money.. need budget..


----------



## smartasien

razo007:is that dust on the top of the heatsink? if it is make sure to blow it out for better flow.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i'm going to get new casing.. but still searching for money.. need budget..


 Good cases are Antec 900 or 902 or 1200.
Also CoolerMaster Haf932 or Haf922

Coolermaster, Thermaltake, Antec, Corsair, Silverstone
are all good case brands


----------



## razo007

i'm now on saving money for that haf 922.. i like that case...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


i've been reached 3.5ghz.. but not stable even for an hour.. my temp getting too higher.. but i'll stick on this clock until i add more cpu fan..


I'd say first get rid of that under performig PSU and get something with more volts on your +12volt rails. Also blow the dust of your existing CPU cooler. If your CPU is 55c or under after and hour I wouldn't worry about heat. That's right in the target zone. It looks like you've got a good CPU cooler. If may be so bold to suggest this Cooler Master case and this Cooler Master PSU. If that's out your budget then may I suggest either this Scout or this HAF 922. I personally use the Scout because to me the HAF 922 is fugly, but you mentioned you like the HAF 922 and for less than $200 (US) you can solve both your weak power supply and airflow troubles. Either way you'll have an excellent platform to upgrade.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'd say first get rid of that under performig PSU and get something with more volts on your +12volt rails. Also blow the dust of your existing CPU cooler. If your CPU is 55c or under after and hour I wouldn't worry about heat. That's right in the target zone. It looks like you've got a good CPU cooler. If may be so bold to suggest this Cooler Master case and this Cooler Master PSU. If that's out your budget then may I suggest either this Scout or this HAF 922. I personally use the Scout because to me the HAF 922 is fugly, but you mentioned you like the HAF 922 and for less than $200 (US) you can solve both your weak power supply and airflow troubles. Either way you'll have an excellent platform to upgrade.


 Eh, I am pretty sure he is not of the US, man. Things might be more expensive or less over in his country.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Eh, I am pretty sure he is not of the US, man. Things might be more expensive or less over in his country.


Well no matter where you are shipping is shipping and the costs are relative to where you want or need things to be. So it all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Stencil

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1129330
Another day working and i find that my brother has been at it hard overclocking, not having a BE is a *****, but really anything above stock does little for gaming when your graphics card is the bottleneck. Anyway here it is running, he's got spread sheets and all lying around the computer, couldn't get 3.8 stable or 3.7, but it's going through prime all good, bit over 2 hours no issues.


----------



## Stencil

After about 5 hours, it failed, pretty sure it's the ram, anyway been backed off to previous setting and it still owns.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stencil*


After about 5 hours, it failed, pretty sure it's the ram, anyway been backed off to previous setting and it still owns.


 How did you not get the BE?


----------



## Stencil

It was a c3 stepping of the 550 which was not BE and really it's stable with a slightly less overclock still at the 3.6 mark. Where we bought it from didn't have any BE and we really didn't care as we weren't going to overclock to 24/7 4ghz, but now that might change... My brother has been sick of gaming at medium to low specs on bad company 2, so he got a Asus 5870, now everything is maxed out, the monitor a full HD samsung 19x1080p is the bottle neck with the average and max being around 60 fps, 60 hz refresh, but yeah it's annoying not having a BE, but it's a temporary upgrade that i'll buy off my brother when he builds his own rig. And sadly will take the 5870 with him.
Also the graphics card's fan is like a vacuum cleaner when cranked up to 100%, but it doesn't need to go above 30-40% to keep the card cool when gaming.


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Eh, I am pretty sure he is not of the US, man. Things might be more expensive or less over in his country.

yes.. i'm not american.. i'm malaysian..


----------



## Th0m0_202

ive gotsta 550c3 c3 at [email protected] ht.ref @ 232 [email protected]







Mobo Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H cooling thermaltake key 3 spirit...lawl @ 28cidle 48load ocz gold [email protected] 1333mhz 1.5v
NB speed 2333mhz ht speed 2333mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1132022
can i join??







hd5770 soon


----------



## razo007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
ive gotsta 550c3 c3 at [email protected] ht.ref @ 232 [email protected]







Mobo Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H cooling thermaltake key 3 spirit...lawl @ 28cidle 48load ocz gold [email protected] 1333mhz 1.5v
NB speed 2333mhz ht speed 2333mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1132022
can i join??







hd5770 soon









you can reached more.. good luck..


----------



## alkarl

please help benchmarking PCSX2,
if you don't already know PCSX2 is an emulator for PS2, and to make it work fullspeed all what you need is what you already have.

we would really like to see how the X2 550 fare against other cpus and especially against the i3 530 and c2d e8400.

http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-CPU-B...based-on-FFX-2

as you can see the X2 550 is missing, and as you guys have already done the work halfway, it would be really helpfull if you could provide us with PCSX2 benchmark, show us that X2 550 is all what we need, thx in advance









note: PCSX2 doesnt recognise more than 2 cores.


----------



## panbot3000

Quick question. I unlocked my X2 550 to an X4 B50, tested it on prime 95 and it seemed stable. Then one day windows decided to install drivers for an AMD Engineering Sample which basically reduced all my values so it was running stupidly slow with low voltage, same was shown in the bios as well. Still an X4 mind.

Does this mean that it wasnt stable afterall or is it just a windows thing?


----------



## Lark888

I went up to about 1.38v to get 4Ghz and could play BF2 for hours without problems. However, the temperatures would go in the mid-high 50's when running four cores with Prime95 and reboot on small FFTs. It ran hot but did not reboot on Blended Prime95. The CPU is way nicer than I expected and I want to keep it well within the thermals.

I am tempted to get a Corsair H50 or the direct heat pipe contact coolers to see if I can run above 4Ghz and keep temps down. Obviously, getting a $70 cooler (H50) for a $99 cpu is just for the hobby side but I may break down and do it. More likely I'll get the highly rated $30 HSF next time I go by MicroCenter and give it another try.

Panbot3000 - I am not familiar with the "Engineering Sample" but my AMD cpu with Cool'nQuiet activiated drops down to less than 1.0v and 800MHz when CPU utilization is low. When I am overclocking, this low voltage can cause a reboot before the Cool'nQuiet setting would raise voltage back to the nominal set in the Bios. For testing, I work around this by increasing the CPU load on one core first to get the voltage back higher before running Prime95 with all four cores. I believe I could simply turn off this feature in Bios but it has not been a big problem when I am testing different speeds. Unfortunately, I don't know if this is related to your problem.


----------



## panbot3000

Yeah i thought it may have been CnQ but it was also running with the low settings in the bios. Thanks though.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lark888*


I went up to about 1.38v to get 4Ghz and could play BF2 for hours without problems. However, the temperatures would go in the mid-high 50's when running four cores with Prime95 and reboot on small FFTs. It ran hot but did not reboot on Blended Prime95. The CPU is way nicer than I expected and I want to keep it well within the thermals.


More volts, better cooling.

update: Going for 3.8GHz/3200 CPU-NB right now. 2 hours in to blend, no errors, temps around 44C. 1.48Vcore, 1.55V CPU-NB.


----------



## sub50hz

Blech. Topped out at 3.7/3200, no amount of voltage wanted to keep 3.8 stable, although it cranked through 3 hours of Prime blend and 20 passes of IBT @ max. BSOD in [email protected] after about 5 minutes. Oh well.


----------



## slimslider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Blech. Topped out at 3.7/3200, no amount of voltage wanted to keep 3.8 stable, although it cranked through 3 hours of Prime blend and 20 passes of IBT @ max. BSOD in [email protected] after about 5 minutes. Oh well.

So you would rather have 3.7ghz with 3200 cpu-nb, than 3.8 with a little lower cpu-nb? I'm running at 3.8/2800 both voltages at 1.48. I'm thinking about trying to back down the voltage for the cpu-nb. I couldn't boot at 3000 cpu-nb even with your 1.55v.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimslider*


So you would rather have 3.7ghz with 3200 cpu-nb, than 3.8 with a little lower cpu-nb? I'm running at 3.8/2800 both voltages at 1.48. I'm thinking about trying to back down the voltage for the cpu-nb. I couldn't boot at 3000 cpu-nb even with your 1.55v.


I had to back off a bit, was getting some real strange random system errors. There's real nominal benefit to be had above 2800, I just wanted to see if I could get it working above 3000.


----------



## Lark888

Sub50hz - Yep, better cooling-more volts. I am 4GHz at 1.36v now with CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus ($30 @Frys). Temps stabilized out at 46c with this setup. This is with the four cores running Prime95 Blended Test.


----------



## whe3ls

i have a 5000+ unlocked to a phII x2. im been trying to get my ht and nb back up to 2000+


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


i have a 5000+ unlocked to a phII x2. im been trying to get my ht and nb back up to 2000+


The AMD Athlon x2 5000+ is a cut down AMD Phenom II x4 920. So the stock HT & NB are 1800mhz

Not 2000mhz


----------



## whe3ls

ya i know ive been trying to clock then pass ~1600 im at right now. i have had up to ~2300 stable.


----------



## Lark888

I have bumped up the voltage to 1.42v to get above 4GHz and have run Prime95 at 4.2GHz for about three hours. Changing to a Hyper 212+ heatsink has reduced temperatures significantly from my Zalman 9700. At 4GHz, I stopped testing when temperatures crossed 55c with slight increasing trend (four cores). With the 212+ cooling, the temperatures stablized out at 45-46c. Running two cores at 4.2GHz, temperatures are stable around 38c. I will switch back to four cores later today and let the system run long enough to find the steady-state temperatures at 4.2GHz.

On the downside, between this CPU and my ATI 4890 GPU, the system draws just under 300 watts power as measured by a Kill-a-watt meter. Quite an increase from my AMD BE-2400 dual core on integrated ATI 4200 graphics. That system draws 39-50 watts. Of course, gaming is "not quite" as good.









CPUZ Link after 4 hours 14 minutes of Prime95
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161164

It took 1.44v to get stable at 4.1GHz with all four cores enabled. CPU and MB temperatures were at 57c which is too high for my comfort. I think the sweet spot for my 555 BE with four cores is 3.8GHz. It is stable with much less voltage and lower temperature at that speed and is still a hugh increase over two cores at 3.2GHz (stock).

I use this setup mostly for gaming and plan on running dual core at 4.0GHz most of the time. When I want to do video encoding for my portable devices, I will switch on the other two cores and run at 3.8 or 3.9 GHz.

Running 4.0GHz with Prime95 for about 4 hours with 30c reported for both cores and 34c MB temps at core voltage of 1.296v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161981


----------



## Shooter116

My cpu doesn't unlock, and I can't get to 3.8ghz unless I want to go past 1.5v which I don't. Any other ways to attempt unlocking besides the obvious? Tried bumping the voltage all the way up to 1.475 at stock 3.1ghz with no luck. Am I stuck? Not that I really need the quad, but it would have been nice to see it...

Temps are never a problem, and i'm stressing now at 3.7ghz @ 1.42V.

Also, was wondering if it's normal for peak load voltage to change slightly? Looking at hwmonitor, the max voltage was 1.42V, but it is currently at 1.41V. (1.408 according to CPU-Z)


----------



## Lark888

Shooter - Getting 3.7 to 3.8 seems reasonable for most 550 - so that looks pretty good. However, when you say that it will not unlock - do you mean that you can't boot after unlocking (ACC Hybird Auto) on the Gigabyte board?

I did find this comment for your board that may apply.

"It should be pointed out that there is an updated rev. 2.0 version of this motherboard that features the newer SB710 southbridge, and that model does support Advanced Clock Control. However, the MA770-UD3 rev. 1.0 that we are reviewing features the SB700 southbridge which does not support ACC. The updated MA770-UD3 rev. 2.0 features the newer SB710 southbridge, which does support ACC and which has the setting present in the BIOS."

However, some of these CPUs do not boot at all if unlocked. They appear to be real X2s made from x4 with broken core(s). You might try to boot the individual cores and get an x3.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lark888* 
Shooter - Getting 3.7 to 3.8 seems reasonable for most 550 - so that looks pretty good. However, when you say that it will not unlock - do you mean that you can't boot after unlocking (ACC Hybird Auto) on the Gigabyte board?

I did find this comment for your board that may apply.

"It should be pointed out that there is an updated rev. 2.0 version of this motherboard that features the newer SB710 southbridge, and that model does support Advanced Clock Control. However, the MA770-UD3 rev. 1.0 that we are reviewing features the SB700 southbridge which does not support ACC. The updated MA770-UD3 rev. 2.0 features the newer SB710 southbridge, which does support ACC and which has the setting present in the BIOS."

However, some of these CPUs do not boot at all if unlocked. They appear to be real X2s made from x4 with broken core(s). You might try to boot the individual cores and get an x3.









Thanks, I failed prime blend with 3.7 @ 1.42V.. but now I think i'm finally stable at 1.44V and will keep it there since CnQ makes me happy.

About the board, I have the Revision 2.0 so of course I was excited that I would be one of the lucky ones.. Hybrid ECC/Auto ACC gave me no luck at all pretty much so the X4 deal kind of feels like it's out of the water now. I haven't fiddled with the per core percentages though because TBH I would rather just stay at X2 than X3 but we'll see! Maybe i'll give it a shot just for kicks.

It does appears that I have at least one defective core though


----------



## ahmadmz

Lark I can't believe your cpu... mine won't do 4 GHz even after 1.45V. I will try to bring the NB and HT to stock (2000 and 1800) and try again. Seriously... less than 1.3V for 4GHz?


----------



## Shooter116

yea... i'm pretty jealous of that to say the least, lol.


----------



## gmanu

My little oc








*Temps Idle:* 35C
*CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177153


----------



## Lark888

Yea, I feel pretty lucky on this one. More typical for me is the middle of the road overclocking. My x3 720 would only do 3.5-3.6 and required much more voltage. The last chip that felt as nice for overclocking was my Celeron 300a from way back....

I can run this chip faster with more voltage but low 30c range temps for loaded at 4GHz and less that 1.3v makes the overclock seem like running at stock (worry-wise) so I will likely stay here most of the time.


----------



## kz26

Oooh oooh I want to join!

Phenom II X2 555 BE (C3)
Clockspeed = 3.8GHz
FSBxmulti = 200x19
Vcore = 1.360V
RAM Speed = 800MHz (DDR2)
NB Speed = 2400MHz
HT Link = 2000MHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
Cooling method: Corsair H50 + 2x Corsair fan push/pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175931

This is a pretty dirty overclock consisting mostly of cranking the CPU and NB multi up to 19 and bumping Vcore up one notch. I haven't seriously tried for 4GHz (it seems to need more than 1.45V).


----------



## Shooter116

My chip has been really stubborn lately... after what I considered to be stable at 3.7ghz w/ 1.44V... crashed and now i'm back to 3.6 @ 1.392V. Ohhh well


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


My chip has been really stubborn lately... after what I considered to be stable at 3.7ghz w/ 1.44V... crashed and now i'm back to 3.6 @ 1.392V. Ohhh well


 I think the voltage is too high. To get 3.5 on my unlocked 550, i only need +0.75v to stock


----------



## bogey1337

hi guys! quick question. just got my new 555.







its my first time swapping out a processor while using the same mobo. do i need to clear cmos first and or restore defaults before i pop in my new procerssor?









Just want to make sure that everything works silky smooth.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lark888

Not a bad idea to reset the CMOS but I have to admit that I typically just drop the CPU in and reboot. However, I make sure that I am not manually overvolting or o/c when I change. Good luck - these are fun chips to o/c.


----------



## bogey1337

yeah, i had to reset the CMOS. everything went ok after that.
idling @ 30. 50 under load in prime95. ambient temps are at around 29 degrees. are these temps good?







im still using stock cooler btw.


----------



## ahmadmz

After trying different settings I settled for 3.6 quad-core at 1.41875v.
When I go dual core with the same clock and voltage I get 37C temp at load. What temp should I expect at quad?
My cpu seems to hate anything above 3.6 :/ Even in dual core I have to go 1.5 or more for 3.8 GHz.


----------



## Freakn

Got a couple of updates.

Managed to run all the way through Vantage and '06 @ 4.0Ghz

Here's '06



And for my here is my B50 @ 4.1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1184678

Though I couldn't get through a bench completely atleast it's cooler now, plus this is all with a AU$45 cooler.

Be interesting once I've got this thing under water


----------



## Lark888

Freakn - What temps are you getting at full load? Although your voltage is somewhat high, 4GHz on all four cores is very nice.


----------



## ez12a

His volts seem fine for a B50. Mine isnt stable at 3.8 at 1.52V, so I consider him lucky.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lark888* 
Freakn - What temps are you getting at full load?

No kidding.


----------



## Freakn

Full load during the 4Ghz run was only 38-39 deg C but this was during a very cold morning for this area, was only about 10-12 deg C ambient, had the windoes wid open and was about 6am this morning or close to it.

4.1 was stable enough for the windows enviroment but crashed during benchmarking.

Idle was good for 4 & 4.1 in the cool wheather, even dropped to 21-23 deg C at times.

BUT IT WAS COLD WHEATHER.

I'm totally stable @ 3.8 with only 1.5 volts, This chip doesn't seem to mind a volts being pushed through it.

I am very keen to get it under water but atleast 2 months away from that.


----------



## Lark888

28c rise from ambient is nice for all four cores loaded. Of course, 10c ambient is working the hard way to keep the chip cool. However, from 20c ambient, that rise would be in the high 40s which is fine. Nice o/c.

My chip unlocks and o/c fine but I can't keep out of the 50s with all four cores above 3.8GHz (and my voltages are in the 1.46v range - I'm sure that 1.584 would make my chip go way high in temps).


----------



## Freakn

Hey Lark,

On a side note a mate has got a very similar system to yours, what sort of '06 and vantage scores do you get??


----------



## ahmadmz

For now I have these settings :

cpu : 3.6 GHz at 1.425v
nb : 2.75 GHz at 1.3v
ram : 1333 6-7-6-18 1T

As a dual core I get 41 C at full load (everest) and 46C in asus probe.
As a quad asus probe shows 56C !

Is this too hot? I'm using CM Hyper 212+ with AS5.

I really wanna push it a little more with 1.475 max vcore but i don't like the temps.


----------



## Rockr69

41 and 46 are cool as a cucumber, especially under load. I finally got mine over the 4gig hump


----------



## Lark888

I did a little more homework and downloaded OCCT and AMD's Overclocking Utility. This made changing the various settings much quicker and I found out an interesting fact on my MB and CPU. The North Bridge voltage was a critical factor affecting my o/c.

I turned all four cores on and clocked up the CPU starting from 3.2GHz. At 3.5GHz, I was getting a core error in OCCT after 60-75 seconds so I increased the Core voltage from 1.296. However, the system did not respond very well and after increasing up to around 1.35-1.38, I was still having trouble getting to 3.6 and 3.7. I then increased my NB voltage a smidge (like 0.02) in AMD AOC utility and was stable at 3.6 GHz. I then proceeded to reduce Core voltage back to 1.296v - still stable at the lower core voltage with the new NB voltage. I got to 3.8GHz with the 1.296 core voltage and higher NB.

When I tried 3.9GHz, rebooted after about ten minutes or so. This time no change when I raised the NB another small notch. I am now at 3.9 and 1.328 Core voltage, ~1.23v NB and running Prime95 in blended mode. We'll see how this works.

My North Bridge multiplier is 13 (2.6Ghz), HT at stock (2 GHz). I did not realize that the minor bump in NB voltage would make such a nice change in the o/c.

Freakn - I havn't run the benchmarks yet. I'll give it a run tomorrow and post the results.


----------



## raisethe3

Lark888, you're experiment is quite impressive. A 3.9ghz on a 1.328 core voltage is a lot of room. I am sure you can hit the 4.0Ghz easily. How are the temps though? You made no mention on it.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

This is my 1st real attempt @ 4ghz

Clock speed= 3937mhz
FSB x Multi= 225 x 17.5
Vcore= 1.52
RAM speed= 900mhz
NB speed= 2250
HT Link= 2250
Mobo= ASUS M4A785-M
Cooling= Corsair H50


----------



## raisethe3

^^Very nice Ro-sham-bo


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Thank you very kindly. one question: why does the socket type change(AM2+) to (AM3) depending on what prog i use? Not that it matters.


----------



## Lark888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Hey Lark,

On a side note a mate has got a very similar system to yours, what sort of '06 and vantage scores do you get??


4GHz-2Core 3DMark06 15971










I think it was 23xxx with the four cores but I'll have to rerun that one later.


----------



## raisethe3

I think the 555BE is originally a AM3 cpu. But still fits your AM2+ anyways.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ro-sham-bo* 
Thank you very kindly. one question: why does the socket type change(AM2+) to (AM3) depending on what prog i use? Not that it matters.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lark888*


4GHz-2Core 3DMark06 15971










I think it was 23xxx with the four cores but I'll have to rerun that one later.


Thats great Lark, appreciated.

They are a nice strong GPU, they can still hold their own in current times except no DX11


----------



## whitesedan

I purchased a 555BE a little over a week ago and have been benching/stress testing the chip and other components. So far I'm rock solid at 3.6ghz quad @ stock voltage. Prime95+occt 8hours without a hitch. Went to 4ghz but temp was higher than I liked.

I finally hadthe chance to install everything in my case.

Specs below.


----------



## Xeizell

I'd like to sign in here...

Clock speed: 3410 MHz
FSB x Multi: 220 x 15.5
Vcore: 1.296V
RAM speed: 440 MHz
NB speed: 1760 MHz
HT Link: 1760 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA760G M2+
Cooling method: Xigmatek Achilles
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=955411

the noobest 550 ever OCed.. haha
I'm still learning about OCing though...
And I wish my current motherboard can let me change the multiplier...









So I can use the badge, yes? Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeizell*


I'd like to sign in here...

Clock speed: 3410 MHz
FSB x Multi: 220 x 15.5
Vcore: 1.296V
RAM speed: 440 MHz
NB speed: 1760 MHz
HT Link: 1760 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA760G M2+
Cooling method: Xigmatek Achilles
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=955411

the noobest 550 ever OCed.. haha
I'm still learning about OCing though...
And I wish my current motherboard can let me change the multiplier...









So I can use the badge, yes? Thanks










You're more than welcome to. Anyone is.


----------



## Lark888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitesedan* 
Went to 4ghz but temp was higher than I liked.









What voltage for 4GHz with 4 cores? and the resulting temps that was higher than you liked? Oh, and what is your stock voltage?









I am slowly re-doing my 4 core overclocks to understand the limiting components. Currently working to find the minimum voltages that keeps it stable at 3.8GHz. Just got a BSOD at 1.275v CPU after about 15 minutes (while typing this message - It's amazing how much Firefox was able to recover, only lost about six words).

Thanks


----------



## Lark888

3Dmark06 with four cores at 4GHz was slightly better (just not as much as I thought







)









The move from 3.9GHz to 4GHz with four cores has taken more voltage than I expected. I had to bump up to 1.41v and my Northbridge temps rose to about 47c. Core temp around 43c. I am not sure but believe that I may be seeing limitations from other components such as the memory or North Bridge. It is slow work to sort out.

With two cores, I can get to 4GHz at 1.296v. However, going to 4.1 or 4.2 takes much more voltage. Both of these seem to indicate some other limiting factor.


----------



## whitesedan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lark888*


What voltage for 4GHz with 4 cores? and the resulting temps that was higher than you liked? Oh, and what is your stock voltage?









I am slowly re-doing my 4 core overclocks to understand the limiting components. Currently working to find the minimum voltages that keeps it stable at 3.8GHz. Just got a BSOD at 1.275v CPU after about 15 minutes (while typing this message - It's amazing how much Firefox was able to recover, only lost about six words).

Thanks


I was at 1.450v in bios (1.47v in cpuz) for voltage wise running @ 58-59c with a scythe samurai zz HSF. After having my computer on overnight, I gave up my quest for 4GHz and stayed @ 3.6Ghz due to noise.

edit: I also changed out my HSF a few days ago. $35 vs $20, I'm on a budget haha.


----------



## ahmadmz

Lark with your cpu anything less than 4GHz quad is a waste








I need 1.525v to get 3.8GHz on four cores. And that is when I leave nb to stock and ram is running on low speeds. For now I have my B55 at 3.7 GHz (1.47v).

I'm sure if I had a better motherboard i could go higher, but there's not much i can do about temps. Actually with load line calibration at 19% i can use less voltage but it is not as stable.

One thing i'd like to know is how much does vcore fluctuates for you guys? On full load my vcore will drop to 1.44 from 1.47. And it keeps moving like crazy. Maybe i would have better stability if it stayed to where i have it in the BIOS?


----------



## Lark888

It is just weird how much harder to get above 4GHz. When I use OCCT, my ripple (and voltage fluctuation) is either perfectly steady or jumps up slightly from time to time. If I bump up voltage one notch with AMD Overclocking - then that little fluctuation stops.


----------



## Lark888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitesedan*


I also changed out my HSF a few days ago. $35 vs $20, I'm on a budget haha.


Thanks for the info on voltages. I really like the Hyper 212+. It was on sale at Microcenter a few days back for $20 which is just fantastic. And - most likely all of us in this thread are on a budget


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

just oc'ed my 550 as x4. I recently got the H50 so I'm not trippin' on temps.
BTW what is a good monitor for temps since they can't be read while unlkd?

Clock speed 3680
FSB x Multi 230 x 16
Vcore 1.300
RAM speed 920
NB speed 2300
HT Link  2300
Motherboard ASUS M4A785-M
Cooling method Corsair H50

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196619

thanks for any ideas


----------



## sub50hz

Whew, bring that HT Link speed down.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

the link speed is probably what's keeping me from faster clocks huh? what role does it play in this circus of circuitry? I get confused by ht link and ht spd.









in the mean time i did manage to pull this off
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196797

comments and suggestions are needed and welcomed


----------



## Shooter116

I wish I had a better chip... Batch is 0922MPMW but it OC's like a wimp and won't unlock









Clock speed 3616
FSB x Multi 200.9 x 18
Vcore 1.392
RAM speed 667
NB speed 2000
HT Link 2000
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
Cooling method CM Hyper 212+ Push/Pull


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
I wish I had a better chip... Batch is 0922MPMW but it OC's like a wimp and won't unlock









Clock speed 3616
FSB x Multi 200.9 x 18
Vcore 1.392
RAM speed 667
NB speed 2000
HT Link 2000
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
Cooling method CM Hyper 212+ Push/Pull

your chip won't unlock because of your motherboard and probably why you OC sucks as well. You need at least SB710 to unlock cores depending on manufacturer, but preferably SB750. So it's probably not your CPU.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
your chip won't unlock because of your motherboard and probably why you OC sucks as well. You need at least SB710 to unlock cores depending on manufacturer, but preferably SB750. So it's probably not your CPU.

Thanks, but I think I would know by now that my board does support EC/ACC since it has SB710 not SB700 like Revision 1.0 of this motherboard. I have revision 2.0 and they produce up to Rev 2.1 now.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


I wish I had a better chip...


There's very little tangible performance benefit from 3600-4000MHz on these Deneb chips. Push that NB speed up around 2400-2800MHz, it will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


There's very little tangible performance benefit from 3600-4000MHz on these Deneb chips. Push that NB speed up around 2400-2800MHz, it will make a HUGE difference.


TBH I'm cool with 3.6ghz. It just sucks that I notice my chip requires more core voltage that most others, and I couldn't get it stable at 3.7 even with 1.5V. But then I havent tried the NB speed. Is it possible that could help POST while unlocked?


----------



## sub50hz

<1.4V is nothing to be upset about.

And no, higher CPU-NB speeds aren't going to help you POST with a 4-core unlock. It's entirely possible you don't have 4 good cores on that CPU. Did you try ACC per-core instead of on Auto?


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


<1.4V is nothing to be upset about.

And no, higher CPU-NB speeds aren't going to help you POST with a 4-core unlock. It's entirely possible you don't have 4 good cores on that CPU. Did you try ACC per-core instead of on Auto?


Yeah I tried all cores and per core, but I got tired of trying different combinations of the percentages.. so i'll have to accept defeat on the unlocking deal.

Question though, before you said NB speed.. but is that the same as the CPU-NB? Mine is default 1.1500 in the BIOS, but that's the VID. How would one increase the actual NB speed? It's at 2000mhz now.


----------



## Lark888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
How would one increase the actual NB speed? It's at 2000mhz now.

Shooter - CPU-NB VID is for the voltage of the CPU NB and does not change the NB speed. You want to change the multiplier in the CPU NB Freq.

NB Speed = Multiplier x CPU Freq (default = 10 or 10*200=2000 NB Speed)

From the Manual for your MB - NB speed is on this page:

Advanced Clock Calibratioin [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio [Auto]
CPU NorthBridge Freq. (Note) [Auto] *<<==North Bridge Multiplier x13=2600*
CPU Host Clock Control [Auto]
x CPU Frequency (MHz) 200
PCIE Clock (MHz) [Auto]
HT Link Frequency [Auto]
Set Memory Clock [Auto]
x Memory Clock x2.66 533Mhz
 DRAM Configuration [Press Enter]
******** System Voltage Optimized ********
System Voltage Control [Auto]
x CPU NB VID Control (Note) Auto *<<== CPU-NB Voltage Adjustment (on CPU)*
x CPU Voltage Control Auto
Normal CPU Vcore 1.2500V


----------



## Shooter116

Did a benchmark.. how does it look? This is actually my first time running this bench. My set of g.skill 1066 crapped on me for some reason so i'm stuck with old poop memory.

Vcore 1.392
NB speed 2410
HT Link 2009


----------



## huckabee

Hey guys..just curious whether Biostar TA785G3+ can unlock the PIIs on stock bios? Quite interested in getting one of this to pair up with the 555's...


----------



## Lark888

Looks like Biostar TA785G3+ Revision 6 and above support unlocking feature. Linked thread on your board below. There is a table about 7 posts down the page that lists the BIOS revision as well.

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...;f=45;t=000709


----------



## bogey1337

i noticed that the stock volts for these babies 1.4 volts!!







does this mean i could bump the clockspeed to 3.5 without any problems?









*the phenom x2 555s that is..*


----------



## raisethe3

Only way to find out is you have to experiment it. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive* 
i noticed that the stock volts for these babies 1.4 volts!!







does this mean i could bump the clockspeed to 3.5 without any problems?









*the phenom x2 555s that is..*


----------



## bogey1337

oh yes i will.









thanks!


----------



## Freakn

Is anyone using a GA-890GPA-UD3H with a 550BE???


----------



## sub50hz

Beup beum. 3.8GHz stable on 4 cores, FINALLY. Validation later, breauxs.

edit: NOPE. Prime failure at 10 hours. BALLS.


----------



## sebastianTR

i have to 555 [BE]
i like this cpu its very strong 
but i can only open 3 cores but still working @3 cores 4000mhz awesome performance
by the way 1.425v 250x16


----------



## sebastianTR

here is my cpu
with 2 cores 200.9x20 = 4018mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1211880

with 3 cores 204.92x20 = 4098mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1211921

as you can see when i open 3. core, cpu thinking is i m a athlon








and i can't read cpu temp.


----------



## raisethe3

WOW! Very impressive clocks, considering with your cpu cooler and your small case. In order to read CPU temp, download Core Temp here.

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebastianTR* 
here is my cpu
with 2 cores 200.9x20 = 4018mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1211880

with 3 cores 204.92x20 = 4098mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1211921

as you can see when i open 3. core, cpu thinking is i m a athlon








and i can't read cpu temp.


----------



## sebastianTR

thanks but i dont need core temp
i alredy got hwmonitor everest speedfan etc. etc.
the problem was when i open 3. cores cpu thinking i m not a phenom, i m a athlon








that way we cant read core temp


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sebastianTR*


thanks but i dont need core temp
i alredy got hwmonitor everest speedfan etc. etc.
the problem was when i open 3. cores cpu thinking i m not a phenom, i m a athlon








that way we cant read core temp


That also happens when you unlock to 4 cores (phenom B50 or B55)


----------



## sebastianTR

exactly


----------



## chopsxtix

Just bought a Phenom II X2 545 on ebay for 60 dollars and I just enabled acc in bios and everything booted right up to a quad core. Havent had the chance to overclock yet. Pretty happy especially for a 60 dollar chip. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1221547


----------



## sebastianTR

if its work stable your so lucky 60$ is very cheap


----------



## chopsxtix

yeah, im waiting for a new mobo and ram before i stress test it. I was just using a temp mobo just to see if the processor would unlock.


----------



## Mightylobo

Sorry but I haven't been going through with this thread, but what is the consensus on which batch number has the highest potential for unlocking? This is for the 555


----------



## crayzcreationz

HEy anyone know what program i can use to view my unlocked cores temp cuz when u unlock u cant view temp ??? i got my 550Be at 3 cores with out touching nothing with Voltages idk prob i can get the 4th but idk... never tryed just did the regular stuff unleashed i heard to try real hard u gotta do other stuff.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz* 
HEy anyone know what program i can use to view my unlocked cores temp cuz when u unlock u cant view temp ??? i got my 550Be at 3 cores with out touching nothing with Voltages idk prob i can get the 4th but idk... never tryed just did the regular stuff unleashed i heard to try real hard u gotta do other stuff.

Unfortunately, you have to just read cpu temp.


----------



## Lark888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*


Sorry but I haven't been going through with this thread, but what is the consensus on which batch number has the highest potential for unlocking? This is for the 555


Some info here...http://forums.anandtech.com/showthre...1#post29770203


----------



## Lark888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz*


HEy anyone know what program i can use to view my unlocked cores temp cuz when u unlock u cant view temp ???.


I have not found a way to read the individual core temps once it is unlocked. However, if you drop down to two cores and run up your temps, you can get a good correlation with the single CPU temperature that remains working. In my case, the numbers were only off about 2c


----------



## sebastianTR

Phenom II 555 *[BE]* @ 3 cores 245*17 = *4165.1mhz*








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226993

Cooler: Corsair H50 @ Enermax Magma x2 Push/Pull


----------



## Lark888

sebastian - Way to push the volts







Good o/c - What is your loaded temps?


----------



## sebastianTR

the volt is a mistake i always using 1.45 - 1.475 i never use 1.6v even 1.5v
load temp; i m realy not sure because as you now when open the other cores i cant read core temps but i will try in a couple days


----------



## raisethe3

Why does it says Athlon II X3? Unless CPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sebastianTR*


the volt is a mistake i always using 1.45 - 1.475 i never use 1.6v even 1.5v
load temp; i m realy not sure because as you now when open the other cores i cant read core temps but i will try in a couple days


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Why does it says Athlon II X3? Unless CPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly.

He has it unlocked as a triple core, thats why


----------



## sebastianTR

yes, thats true


----------



## raisethe3

I see. Strange. Shouldn't it say Phenom II x3 555 instead? Bleh, whatever. Doesn't matter. As long as its working now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
He has it unlocked as a triple core, thats why


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I see. Strange. Shouldn't it say Phenom II x3 555 instead? Bleh, whatever. Doesn't matter. As long as its working now.

When it's unlocked it shows it is a B55, just like the 550 is a B50. It still says that under the first Athlon II x3 one.


----------



## raisethe3

I see, that's new to me. Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
When it's unlocked it shows it is a B55, just like the 550 is a B50. It still says that under the first Athlon II x3 one.


----------



## Lark888

Four core speed:

Clock speed: 4.008 GHz
FSB x Multi: 200.4*20
Vcore: 1.376v
RAM speed: 800
NB speed: 2400
HT Link: 2000
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Cooling method: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1238895


----------



## ionstorm66

Dual core
Clock speed = 4123.38 MHz
FSB x Multi = 217.02*19
Vcore = 1.616v
RAM speed = 868 MHz
NB speed = 2170.1 MHz
HT Link = 2170.1 MHz
Motherboard = MSI K9A2 Platinum
Cooling method = Stock with 80mm Silverstone fan. 41*C load after 1 hour of CPUburn. 19*C room temp.
CPU-Z validation:


----------



## Brutuz

Benchmarks with a x4 B50.









Thought you guys might find it useful.


----------



## Lark888

ionstorm66 - amazing temperatures for 4+GHz and 1.6v. Nice o/c


----------



## stonebear

Hi, I just joined this forum because of this thread.









I just built my first PC for about 5 years with a 550BE, Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and Kingston HyperX-DDR1600. I did overclock a bit on my last computer but am now very much a beginner with my new rig.

I have unlocked the other 2 cores and they seem stable at stock speeds but they create a lot of heat, I have sent off for an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 but I think I am still gonna struggle with temps if I try to overclock the 4 cores.

I have experimented a little with the 2 cores but am held back until my new cooler arrives and have found a weird anomaly I think....I am passing 100 runs of LinX at 18x200 with 1.375 vcore, 1.21875 vddnb but 17x200 won't pass at the same settings, I find this weird! lol

As far as coolers go, should I have got the Hyper 212 Plus? I was concerned that it wouldn't fit in my CM 335 Elite but after more research it seems it would...only just. Can anyone confirm this please?


----------



## stonebear

I guess I am a year late and all the buzz has died down now? lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stonebear* 
I guess I am a year late and all the buzz has died down now? lol

No just a slow moving forum


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stonebear*


As far as coolers go, should I have got the Hyper 212 Plus? I was concerned that it wouldn't fit in my CM 335 Elite but after more research it seems it would...only just. Can anyone confirm this please?


I have the same case and cooler and it fits fine. Lucky you I also have the same chip but can not unlock any cores.


----------



## stonebear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I have the same case and cooler and it fits fine. Lucky you I also have the same chip but can not unlock any cores.

It fits? Great, thanks.









Yea mine unlocked but they produce a lot of heat!


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Hi new to the site. Just bought a phenom ii x2 555. I am having the strangest problem with it, it unlocks and boot windows/prime 95 stable for 13 hours. BUT EVERY TIME I load "Bad Company 2" it crashes. I also ran 13 passes of Intel Burn Test on Max mem, no errors. Fire up Bad Company 2... Crash. Lock the other 2 core, overclock to 4 ghz, 200x20 runs all day long. I have tried everything, so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrniceguy8211*


Hi new to the site. Just bought a phenom ii x2 555. I am having the strangest problem with it, it unlocks and boot windows/prime 95 stable for 13 hours. BUT EVERY TIME I load "Bad Company 2" it crashes. I also ran 13 passes of Intel Burn Test on Max mem, no errors. Fire up Bad Company 2... Crash. Lock the other 2 core, overclock to 4 ghz, 200x20 runs all day long. I have tried everything, so any help would be appreciated










Looks you got two bad cores. Run it at 4GHz as a dual core and be happy!


----------



## sebastianTR

i little update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1252446
*4306mhz*


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Wow over 1.6 volt. Is that safe for these chips?


----------



## sebastianTR

i dont know why cpu-z showing like that
i just give 1.5125 also amd overdrive showing 1.51x, everest showing 1.5xx
1.5xx v fine for corsair H50 of course this only for bench
i always using defult
why i need 4gig or 3.8gig


----------



## Lark888

SebastianTR - Once again, nice o/c on 2 cores. My chip runs terrific up to 4060MHz but hits a wall at that point. I can get 4GHz at 1.3 volts but 4.2GHz is no go even in the 1.5v range. I really wonder if the o/c is limited by other components such as memory.

Weird that cpu-z seems to have problem with reading your voltage.


----------



## sebastianTR

first you have to try only multipler. 200x19 200x19,5 200x20 etc. etc. you must see the highest point at 1.3v or 1.4v which one you choose
for example u see 200x20= 4gighz then try fsb with same voltage 205x20 210x20 215x200

rams can be limited you but if you try only multipler the rams cant stop you


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, very nice overclock indeed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sebastianTR*


i little update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1252446
*4306mhz*


----------



## sebastianTR

thanks buddy

i will change my cooler system i setup a real water cooler
H50 is good but not good enough
my target 4.5gighz


----------



## Radiopools

Well, no matter what I try to do, I cannot get 4.0GHz stable =\\

However, I did manage to get 3.9 stable! Well..almost 8 hours for P95 stable. P95 had an error that caused windows to close it, so it only made it partway to 8 hours. Considering it used to blue screen my PC a few seconds after starting up P95, I'd say that is a considerable success. I don't know what caused windows to have an error and stop P95 from working but..oh well..










Didn't go above 38C at full load either, I was pleased.


----------



## raisethe3

^^Very nice temps at 3.9Ghz

When reaching the 4.0Ghz have you thought about giving it a bit more vcore? What about your memory speed? It may help if you bring it down.

Good luck.


----------



## sebastianTR

raisethe3 this is not nice temp value
this is amazing


----------



## Edgemeal

38C is not the CPU temp, that is the core temp and basically useless.

You should be reading the single CPU temp, and use that reading to compare to AMDs max temp ratings for the chip.

Core temps are usually a lot lower then the CPU temp ( around 10C give or take a few C).


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgemeal*


38C is not the CPU temp, that is the core temp and basically useless.

You should be reading the single CPU temp, and use that reading to compare to AMDs max temp ratings for the chip.

Core temps are usually a lot lower then the CPU temp ( around 10C give or take a few C).


Why would the temp of the heat spreader be more important than the cores? Think about it for a minute.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Why would the temp of the heat spreader be more important than the cores? Think about it for a minute.


Sub50hz has a point; the core temperature of a CPU is much more important than the IHS temperature.

And most of the time, you do not want to exceed 55*C on the core temps.


----------



## sub50hz

More importantly, IHS temp reporting varies wildly between boards. Kind of a bad situation all around, especially for those with unlocked CPUs. I can only assume it is +6C over the cores (since that's what it is when in dual-core mode), and ACC isn't causing some kind of weirdness.


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


^^Very nice temps at 3.9Ghz

When reaching the 4.0Ghz have you thought about giving it a bit more vcore? What about your memory speed? It may help if you bring it down.

Good luck.


Thanks! I was kind of weirded out by the temps too, it's not like I have a super amazing cooler or anything. I tried to give it 1.50 on the vcore @ 4.0Ghz, but it wouldn't boot into windows. It booted in at 4.0Ghz when it was at 1.475vcore but was unstable. I have been advised to mess with the memory speed to get 4.0 stable, but haven't done so yet ( I only just got instructions on how to do so >_> ). I was wondering if the 4.0Ghz speed on the CPU will make up for the reduced memory speed.


----------



## raisethe3

You can try benchmarking it and find out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
Thanks! I was kind of weirded out by the temps too, it's not like I have a super amazing cooler or anything. I tried to give it 1.50 on the vcore @ 4.0Ghz, but it wouldn't boot into windows. It booted in at 4.0Ghz when it was at 1.475vcore but was unstable. I have been advised to mess with the memory speed to get 4.0 stable, but haven't done so yet ( I only just got instructions on how to do so >_> ). I was wondering if the 4.0Ghz speed on the CPU will make up for the reduced memory speed.


----------



## SuperSlayer

I just got a Phenom II x2 555 BE for $61! Now I have to get the rest of the parts for my 'Future' machine.


----------



## sebastianTR

61$ very cheap


----------



## SuperSlayer

I'm amazed. Came from ebay and I took a big risk imo. It has the Cert. of Auth, 3 yr manufc. warranty, original box with $120.00 price tag, unused HS/w fan and the cpu is obviously unused and in perfect condition...all unopened.


----------



## Soul.

Just picked up my 555 BE for my first rig! Now I can join the club!


----------



## Lark888

Soul - Post your results


----------



## lightsout

I got mine to 3.8ghz @ I think 1.45v. Couldn't get any higher but didn't try all that hard. Its an HTPC so I just did it for fun. Have it running @ stock.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

just passed more than 9 hours of prime 95 blended test with my 550 at B50 quad, 3.7 ghz.
1.525 on the vcore, +75 on the north bridge. everything runs awesome


----------



## kill

Clock: 4085
FSB x MULTI: 204 X 20x
Vcore: 1.54v
RAM: DDR3-1333
NB: 2400
HT link: 1.8 ghz
Mobo: biostar A785G3
Cooling: CM HYPER TX3


----------



## Lark888

Civilian =) It is an awesome cpu. Kill - another 4GHz+


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

my question is what does or how is the NB +/- numbers do in comparison to the raising of the frequency? How does it help the final OC process?
thanks for any and all replies


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ro-sham-bo*


my question is what does or how is the NB +/- numbers do in comparison to the raising of the frequency? How does it help the final OC process?
thanks for any and all replies










See the link in my sig for one programs improvements with a higher NB.


----------



## sebastianTR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kill* 
Clock: 4085
FSB x MULTI: 204 X 20x
Vcore: 1.54v
RAM: DDR3-1333
NB: 2400
HT link: 1.8 ghz
Mobo: biostar A785G3
Cooling: CM HYPER TX3

vcore 1.54v very high dude and a air cooler, what can i say you are pushing limits


----------



## Freakn

I've run 1.55 volts for 6 months straight with a 550BE unlocked as a B50 at between 3.8-4.0 depending how hard I felt like pushing it.

It's now in a secondary rig folding 24/7 @ x4 3.6 with 1.475 volts and never misses a beat.

But time will tell in the end i guess


----------



## sebastianTR

if you are have a good cooler 1.5x ok but why are you pushing the cpu that much


----------



## Freakn

Thats what we do isn't it


----------



## KRAZYTRUCKER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sebastianTR*


if you are have a good cooler 1.5x ok but why are you pushing the cpu that much










Your on an overclocking forum and you ask a question like this? Maybe I need more coffee.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KRAZYTRUCKER*


Your on an overclocking forum and you ask a question like this? Maybe I need more coffee.


Can't you tell by his avatar?









I went there, I trolled, and will probably be conquered!

a.k.a. just kidding!


----------



## sebastianTR

if the point is; use computer, surf on internet, watch movie, listen music
i have 555BE 3.2ghz and its dual core!
why i need much more cpu clocks or cores?

i m just surfing on internet, we are all

but if i want to make bench 3d mark, super pi bla bla
then i hit the limit actualy try the off limit

i hope you guys understand me


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebastianTR* 
if the point is; use computer, surf on internet, watch movie, listen music
i have 555BE 3.2ghz and its dual core!
why i need much more cpu clocks or cores?

i m just surfing on internet, we are all

but if i want to make bench 3d mark, super pi bla bla
then i hit the limit actualy try the off limit

i hope you guys understand me

My 555BE failed to remain stable when I unlocked it, so I kept it a dual. I'm running it at 3360, NB at 2730, HT at 1890, Memory at 1680 @ 8-8-8-24-1T.

I'm running the CPU at 1.20, the CPU-NB at 1.30, NB at 1.10, memory at 1.60. I have C&Q disabled, but C1E is enabled, it dropped my idle temps 1 C.

I use my computer for heavy browsing, IM movies, music, some office work, and occasional audio transcoding; no gaming so it's good enough for me.

I can reach 4.0 on my chip, but it's performance I don't need and heats up my room.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebastianTR* 
if the point is; use computer, surf on internet, watch movie, listen music
i have 555BE 3.2ghz and its dual core!
why i need much more cpu clocks or cores?

i m just surfing on internet, we are all

but if i want to make bench 3d mark, super pi bla bla
then i hit the limit actualy try the off limit

i hope you guys understand me

I'm sure everyone can agree with your point, but most just OC for the hell of it.. I got mine up to 3.9 until it started to hate my memory so I keep it stock now. This rig is just something to hold me over until I build my render machine anyway.

I don't think the majority of the people here with 4.0ghz Quad/Hecta core systems actually "need" to push that much power 24/7, but hey.. that's one of the perks of spending your money on things.

Just like we put turbochargers in our engines


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebastianTR* 
if you are have a good cooler 1.5x ok but why are you pushing the cpu that much









Because we can


----------



## a machine

In my Oc i have,

[email protected] cpu core
[email protected] cpu vid core
Cpu Vid NB core is the voltaje for NB, ram in the cpu core.
You can see the vid on programs core temp,everest,for example.

I read and i see the people, up vid core [email protected] and get 2600 NB,stable,and for 4.0.

Somebody have this voltaje, too?


----------



## sebastianTR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Because we can

Yes buddy i know
and i can too








http://www.overclock.net/9750990-post1708.html


----------



## a machine

what is your cpu vid core?
and the temps will go higher, i supose...
and, your, cpu block and radiator?,maybe a 240 slim and EK-LT?

With my OC:
Furmark 22fps min; OC 30 fps min ,+ oc asus4890 940/1100; 33fps min, 80 average.

i would like get 40 fraps min...im playing need for speed shift









thanks,


----------



## KRAZYTRUCKER

Been running 4.0ghz at 1.55 volts on water for a while now. Have two gtx 260 in the loop with cpu and temps are ok. Really enjoying this 99 dollar cpu which is now a quad. The question of why do we run them this high is just silly to me. Why put a V8 in a motorcycle? Why not do it.


----------



## a machine

i get to a 4014 with 1.5v for a moment and get 17.187 in super pi,but now i cant get again....

and a question
what is yr cpu vid nb core, and nb volt?
the temps are very very good and i think i can get that speed.


----------



## VenomIreland

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353090

I'd like to reach 4 gHz, can anyone help me as I'm still kind of a newb when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

for some reason, even though my bios is set to 200mhz, it always wants to stay closer to 201 mghz making all of my numbers slightly un even. i get lots of crashes in dirt 2 and i wonder if the slightly off memory speeds are the reason...
3.6ghz at quad, i have gotten as high as 3.8 and it is perfectly stable at 3.7 but its lower right now to trouble shoot dirt 2.


----------



## ariasoli

Tried unlocking the cores and that failed so I tried for my first time OC.

Just brought the multi to 17 and Im sitting at 3.4 GHz. Figured since its a Black Edition, thats all I need to change right?


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ariasoli* 
Tried unlocking the cores and that failed so I tried for my first time OC.

Just brought the multi to 17 and Im sitting at 3.4 GHz. Figured since its a Black Edition, thats all I need to change right?

for the simplest overclocking method that works fine. 18x will sit you at 3.6 ghz with no problems. when left in dual core you should be able to push 4ghz maybe more. but that will require you to up the frequency and the multiplier together.


----------



## ariasoli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject* 
for the simplest overclocking method that works fine. 18x will sit you at 3.6 ghz with no problems. when left in dual core you should be able to push 4ghz maybe more. but that will require you to up the frequency and the multiplier together.

Thanks, so Ill just bring it up to 18 for now.


----------



## staryoshi

I used to be a member... Now I am once more! Picked up a PII X2 555 and successfully unlocked it. It was prime stable for 45 minutes so overclocking is next on my list. I don't miss my i7 860


----------



## hardware specialist

My Phenom x2 555 cs revision is at the moment and has been for 13 hours running prime 95 @4125 ghz 16.5 mulitplier 250 fsb, ram was downclocked to 1333 from 1600 and is runnings at 1666 mhz 7 8 7 21 fsb 250.

all on a biostar TA980FXe board. this board is a uber overclocker plus i think i just got lucky with a strong cpu.

i did overclocked to 4.2 ghz and it would pass 3dmark06 with a ati 4870 15100 ish. it would not pass prime 95 for more then 4 mins @4.2 that was a while ago. i just crept into a stable 4.125 mhz 1.52v .

Antec 300 illusion with added 120mm fan in door added fancontroler for all fans .Zalman 9900 copper CPU cooler, Gskill trident 2x2 gb 1600 8 8 8 24 and the lovely Biostar TA890FXe. who knew biostar could make a great board. my last was a MSI k9a2 and b4 that asus 690 chipset mobo. this is bar far the best board ive ever had as far as overclockability

will not boot into windows unlocked. man it flies dual core 4.125 ghz. i know it will go higher. but 1.52 is the max im going to volt it. im going to tiptoe the FSB up now 1 point each try and get the most stable speed i can get at 1.52 v.


----------



## eazyE

i recently got a zalman 9700 so ive been overclocking my my x2 550 what im wondering is some people just up the multiplier to overclock. Is it better to do this or will i get more speed by increasing the FSB as well?


----------



## staryoshi

I was able to get 3.84Ghz quad out of my PII X2 555, however I've decided to trade up for a 1090T







I'll be here Friday


----------



## eazyE

if my system is blue screening while running prime95 what is that a sign of? And it cant be my temps because i dont go over 55 C while at full load


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eazyE*


if my system is blue screening while running prime95 what is that a sign of? And it cant be my temps because i dont go over 55 C while at full load


It _could_ be temps, but most likely BSOD means memory/IMC error.


----------



## eazyE

so should i be overclocking my fsb or just raising the multiplier?


----------



## hanabie

Hi just got 555BE unlocked to 4 cores B55

currently running prime95 1 hour stable..

Core Speed: 3800 x19
FSB: 200
CPU-NB: 2400
HT Link: 1800

Vcore: 1.46 V
NB-V : 1.26 V

HWmonitor TMP1N0 Ave 54 with max 55C ( I know that my temp really messed up, but is this okay? for a b55 running full load @ 3800?)

Is this too high ? Guess I have to change the cooling system?

Do I have to lower my vcore as well as my NB-V?

Stupid question, if I lower my vcore or nb v, does it generate less heat?

Best


----------



## mercedessss

Try to lower Vcore. And for NB, you can try 1.3 V for 2,6 Ghz or even little higher voltage for 2,8. Also you didn't tell whats your mobo, cooler....


----------



## hanabie

thanks for your fast reply! my mobo is MSI 785GM-E53 Cooler is Artic Freezer 64 Pro. Case is NXZT hades which is comparable to Asus three hundred.. 2x 200 mm intake with 2x 140mm outtake.

how much do I have to lower my vcore? I ran it at 1.4 and it rebooted after 30mins prime95

got a question.. do I run prime95 in Blend mode?


----------



## mercedessss

Yes you should run prime blend test, but its not the only test. Also your failure could be related with memory. Try to run Linx or OCCT. Did you try same game on this clocks? Whats your currently NB freq. Put 2.6 Ghz - 1.35 V.


----------



## hanabie

my NB is 2400 @ 1.26 V ok.. I will try 2.6Ghz -1.35 V ..
btw I'm getting 55C full load.. is that okay? Im kinda scared.. they said I should not go beyond 55.. How much do I have to lower my Vcore?

I tested my memory with memtest86+ 7 passes.. 0 errors


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanabie* 
thanks for your fast reply! my mobo is MSI 785GM-E53 Cooler is Artic Freezer 64 Pro. Case is NXZT hades which is comparable to Asus three hundred.. 2x 200 mm intake with 2x 140mm outtake.

how much do I have to lower my vcore? I ran it at 1.4 and it rebooted after 30mins prime95

got a question.. do I run prime95 in Blend mode?

Fill system information in your profile.


----------



## hanabie

ok i just updated... I need to know if I should make any change? as soon as I set my vcore from 1.4v to 1.44v.. I did not get any restart.. so is it worth to try to set it lower voltage or increase multiplier?


----------



## mercedessss

Try 4 Ghz on that voltage, it wont harm your cpu. Temp. is ok, but if you can take out some volts do it. Try to run games on lower voltage. Maybe it want restart.

Once again did you run Linx or OCCT. you only talking about Prime.


----------



## hanabie

I will try 4.0Ghz @1.46V and NB 2600 @ 1.35V and HT 2000? or just leave it 1800?

thanks

hope I get stable as soon as possible.. the electricity bill is gonna kill me..


----------



## mercedessss

HT is by default 2000.


----------



## hanabie

what's the temp for our cpu that I need to watch out? 60?


----------



## mercedessss

Yes, try to hold under 60C and you'll be ok. Mine is around 45-50 in games (ambient is 25-30C). Cooler is AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken push pull.


----------



## hanabie

now i got very confused!!!!! my mobo msi 785gm-e53...

cpunb voltage min 0.950 max 2.071 (starts at 1.352v)
nb voltage 0.952 max 1.352 starts at 1.16

which one do i have to increase? dumb.. i used to increase nb voltage instead of cpu-nb.. cus I tried to bump my cpu-nb to 2600 but when it came to voltage adjustment.. I was like what?! the max is 1.352V!
so i must be doing something wrong


----------



## hanabie

ok this really confuses me!
which one do I have to adjust? I have MSI 785GM-e53

bios voltage adjustment

CPU VDD
CPU NB VDD
CPU V
NB V
CPU NB V

I adjusted CPU V to 1.412 and everything else is auto..


----------



## MacLeod

New member here. Bought a 555 today at Microcenter for $85 along with a $29 Cooler Master Hyper 212 cooler. Tried to unlock it and failed miserably! Wouldnt even send a signal to the monitor!

So I reset the CMOS and got to overclocking 2 core style. Wasnt hard to hit 4.014 GHz with 1.45 Vcore. Did 223 FSB and 18 multplier. Temps are in the mid 30's under Prime95 so Im pretty happy.

Performance is an improvement over my old Athlon II X3 435 @ 3.4 but not as big a one as Id hoped for. Oh well, at least I have a 4 gig overclock now.


----------



## KoolGuy

let me in!

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-1ghz-4ghz.jpg


----------



## Lark888

YOU are IN.









Nice O/C. However, What is that 100+ temperatures? Your GPU?

================

MacLeod - Can you get it to boot with three cores?


----------



## MacLeod

I dont think I can pick 3 cores. My board is SB710 with ACC so my only option is Disabled or Auto. I think its all or nothing as far as I can tell but not only will it not boot, I have to reset the CMOS to even get back into the BIOS screen! It wont even turn the monitor on.

I was able to unlock the 4th core on my previous Athlon II X3 435 and it ran but it was slower than when unlocked. Im 0 for 2 in unlockable CPU's with functioning cores.

Thats ok I guess. I only use my rig for gaming and internet so I dont really need 4 core. Id rather have 2 cores at 4 GHz than 4 cores at 3.8 GHz. Looks better in the sig.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacLeod*


I dont think I can pick 3 cores. My board is SB710 with ACC so my only option is Disabled or Auto. I think its all or nothing as far as I can tell but not only will it not boot, I have to reset the CMOS to even get back into the BIOS screen! It wont even turn the monitor on.

I was able to unlock the 4th core on my previous Athlon II X3 435 and it ran but it was slower than when unlocked. Im 0 for 2 in unlockable CPU's with functioning cores.

Thats ok I guess. I only use my rig for gaming and internet so I dont really need 4 core. Id rather have 2 cores at 4 GHz than 4 cores at 3.8 GHz. Looks better in the sig.










Have you made sure you have the very latest BIOS? Newer BIOS' sometimes have more/better Unlocking options. ACC will usually be Disabled/Enabled/Special, but there should be a setting nearby (Core Unlock) that's set to _auto_, that can be changed to _manual_, then a new list with four cores and _-2%_ or something similar next to them, that's how you then select your cores.

I have SB710 aswell, you should have something to change the cores from Auto to Manual. That way, with a third core, you'll have a bit more of a visible difference you were looking for between your Athlon and this.

Also, some unlocks require a Vcore of high 1.4's to even as high as 1.5v just to unlock successfully, but you'll likely see a higher OC if you're able to get a tri-core than a quad.

[EDIT: Also, depending on how high you're able to push it _if_ you're able to get the third unlocked and OC'd successfully, you're clock as an x2 will be awesome for gaming, and use the x3 when multitasking.









Saying that, I aint even tried to see how high mine OC's as an x2, waiting on my PSU before I OC it any further as an x4 or anything at all, and before I officially ask to join here at last.


----------



## Davidsen

So, i recently installed my X2 II 550, and overclocked it to 4.01 GHz @1.55v, and ran SuperPI, scored 17.611s on 1M calculation, but i still haven't stress tested it with P95.
Anyway, is 1.55v safe for 24/7 operation for the 550?


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Have you made sure you have the very latest BIOS? Newer BIOS' sometimes have more/better Unlocking options. ACC will usually be Disabled/Enabled/Special, but there should be a setting nearby (Core Unlock) that's set to _auto_, that can be changed to _manual_, then a new list with four cores and _-2%_ or something similar next to them, that's how you then select your cores.

I have SB710 aswell, you should have something to change the cores from Auto to Manual. That way, with a third core, you'll have a bit more of a visible difference you were looking for between your Athlon and this.

Also, some unlocks require a Vcore of high 1.4's to even as high as 1.5v just to unlock successfully, but you'll likely see a higher OC if you're able to get a tri-core than a quad.

[EDIT: Also, depending on how high you're able to push it _if_ you're able to get the third unlocked and OC'd successfully, you're clock as an x2 will be awesome for gaming, and use the x3 when multitasking.









Saying that, I aint even tried to see how high mine OC's as an x2, waiting on my PSU before I OC it any further as an x4 or anything at all, and before I officially ask to join here at last.









I do have the latest BIOS now. When I first installed the 555 the BIOS didnt recognize it so I updated to the newest version (1.60). I didnt see anything about core unlock but Ill look thru it again, maybe I missed it.

1.55 is higher than I would go comfortably. I have a mental block at 1.5 but if your temps are good and the system is stable, I would think its ok.


----------



## a machine

in my sistem i get 2600-2800 at cpu nb vid 1.35 maximum for 24/7.

maybe with a new bios,

here there is a good guide for AM3

http://www.madboxpc.com/foro/topic/1...m3-%23cmbpc01/


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a machine* 
in my sistem i get 2600-2800 at cpu nb vid 1.35 maximum for 24/7.

maybe with a new bios,

here there is a good guide for AM3

http://www.madboxpc.com/foro/topic/1...m3-%23cmbpc01/

That's a super cool guide, except it's in spanish! No hablo espanol


----------



## MacLeod

I just got mine to unlock to a 3 core! Off a tip from a member here in another thread I went back into my BIOS and found "CPU Active Core Control" that mustve popped up when I update my BIOS last week. It had the option for Core0 either enabled or disabled. So I left it on and hit ACC and left the BIOS. When it posted I went back into the BIOS and it showed the unlock like before but when I checked Active Core Control, it now showed Core 0-Core3 each with an option to disable or enable. I tried booting into Windows but it wouldnt just like before but I went back into the BIOS and turned Core3 off and tried again. Works like a charm! Running at 4.014 GHz and seems stable. Bumped my Windows Experience up from 6.9 to 7.1 and I picked up a half frame on my Crysis benchmark.

Cool thing is, Core Temp shows its a Phenom II X3 755!

The only negative is I cant get a temp reading from anything. Speedfan, Hardware Monitor or Core Temp. Im not too worried cause in dual core mode it never got over 34 during Prime95 so an extra core shouldnt heat it up too much more although I did bump the voltage up one click just to be safe.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
I just got mine to unlock to a 3 core! Off a tip from a member here in another thread I went back into my BIOS and found "CPU Active Core Control" that mustve popped up when I update my BIOS last week. It had the option for Core0 either enabled or disabled. So I left it on and hit ACC and left the BIOS. When it posted I went back into the BIOS and it showed the unlock like before but when I checked Active Core Control, it now showed Core 0-Core3 each with an option to disable or enable. I tried booting into Windows but it wouldnt just like before but I went back into the BIOS and turned Core3 off and tried again. Works like a charm! Running at 4.014 GHz and seems stable. Bumped my Windows Experience up from 6.9 to 7.1 and I picked up a half frame on my Crysis benchmark.

Cool thing is, Core Temp shows its a Phenom II X3 755!

The only negative is I cant get a temp reading from anything. Speedfan, Hardware Monitor or Core Temp. Im not too worried cause in dual core mode it never got over 34 during Prime95 so an extra core shouldnt heat it up too much more although I did bump the voltage up one click just to be safe.

Hey dude, glad you got that unlocked, and still at 4Ghz, nice!









For your temperature monitor, you can still use those programs, just use the CPU temperature, not the individual Core temps (Best to download Everest Ultimate Edition, and the CPU temperature in the sensors section, will match up with one of the _TEMPIN0/1/2/3_*/*_temp1/2/3_, you can then change the name in Speedfan to -CPU- so you can future reference it). There'll be a slight difference between the the Core temp and the CPU temp (up to 10c), that you can ascertain if you re-lock it then compare the differences, unlock again and you have a 'rough' guideline, or just as a general rule of thumb, don't let that CPU temp go higher than 50c, and if it's below then you've got no worries. 8)

Brilliant OC you've kept there though man.


----------



## MacLeod

Thanks bro! It was your post that tipped me off. Not sure why I thought it was in another thread though.









Im keeping an eye on it with CPU-Z's Hardware Monitor but I dont think there will be a problem. Gaming is the heaviest thing I do with this rig so if it maxes at only 34 after hours of Prime95, 1 extra core and 1 extra tick of voltage shouldnt be a problem. Im still under 1.5 Vcore so I think Ill be ok.

Im really surprised I kept this overclock to be honest. I had a lot of trouble hitting 3.5 with my old Athlon II X3 and finally gave up and settled on 3.4 while everybody else was up around 3.7. I figured this ASRock just wasnt up to the task. I think ACC might be doing the extra work for me. Since I was able to get 4.0 stable with it disabled using dual cores, the extra help it gives is just enough to keep it stable with a third core along with the slight bump in voltage.

And I think utilizing the FSB as much as possible and not relying strictly on the multiplier might be giving me a little extra head room as well as does my 800 speed RAM.

I tried different HT link settings but found "Auto" to work best.

I just like the "X3 755" thing for some reason.








Not sure why it only shows up like that in Core Temp.










**Edit

Just played Borderlands for over an hour and my CPU temp was showing 39C so I figure the actual core temp would be around 29C. Thats about what I thought. Granted Borderlands isnt a very CPU intensive game but it still should be a good measure.


----------



## firebrig42

this is mine

Clock speed: 4017.51 MHz
FSB x Multi: 286.96x14
Vcore: 1.548v
RAM speed: 1923mhz (originally 1333mhz)
NB speed: 2009
HT Link: 2009
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula
Cooling method: Modified H50


----------



## Freakn

Thought I was in this club many moons ago but must of been mistaken









We'll here's my 550BE as B50 which is now sittting in my media/folding rig as only a 3.6Ghz quad folding 24/7. Sitting in a ga-ma785g-ud3h and under a 212+ stopping it from melting.

Here's the highest I've had it and only to do a couple of benchies before I melting it. Being an unlocked chip I had to guestimate the temps









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1212120

P.S. Tator if your watching, vnv727's been inactive for a couple of month's. Did ya want to transfer to a new owner to maintain/update/refresh the thread. Seams with a bit of work could be a decent thread again.


----------



## rquinn19

I have my B55 stable at 3.8 but I have my vcore is at 1.56 load and 1.524 idle. The highest my temps go after 20 passes of Linx is 54 and running p95 it only goes up to 51. I'm worried about the high voltage though. I'm used to seeing vdroop but this vbumo is scaring me. I have both LLC options enabled in bios because without it my overclock fails quickly.

Should I be worried about having the vcore so high? Would a better mobo let me drop the vcore and maintain a stable OC? I'm itching to get a better mobo because this voltage fluctuation scares me some. Would also like the possibility to sli/crossfire down the line. I wont be a BD early adopter.


----------



## Freakn

Well it depends on how long you want your chip to last..

I ran my B50 @ 1.55 for 6-9 months straight and at time ran 1.65 for suicide runs and 12 months later its still running fine folding @ 3.6 with 1.45 volts and never misses a beat but there's less chances of lasting longer than 2-3 years after such volts


----------



## MacLeod

It is harder on your gear, both CPU and motherboard but guys like us will be on our 3rd or 4th upgrade by the time it finally dies. Im on my 3rd CPU in a little over a year. Its a sickness.


----------



## raisethe3

@MacLeod- Are you using a push-pull method on the Cooler Master Hyper 212+?? I wonder if the Xig DK would give the same result if I had oc'd that to 4.0Ghz.


----------



## raisethe3

Anyone heard of this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103887

Its the Phenom II X2 560BE with a slight bump in speed of 3.3Ghz. Should be no surprise seeing this chip hit 4ghz+

Discuss people, lol.


----------



## Freakn

Yeah they've started releasing the new back of chips, things are looking good at the monent


----------



## CrustyJuggler

X2 550 BE unlocked to an X4 B50 but only 3 cores are stable.

*Clock speed:* 3600.5MHz
*FSB x Multi:* 200 x 18.0
*Vcore:* 1.44
*RAM speed:* 533.4 MHz 5-5-5-15
*NB speed:* 2000MHz
*HT Link:* 1.6
*Motherboard:* Biostar TA790GXBE
*Cooling method:* CM Hyper 212+ with 1 stock fan
*CPU-Z:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411730


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
@MacLeod- Are you using a push-pull method on the Cooler Master Hyper 212+?? I wonder if the Xig DK would give the same result if I had oc'd that to 4.0Ghz.









Sorry I missed this.

Im only using the 1 fan that came with the cooler and I have it pulling in cool air rather than blowing hot out. My case has 3 intake fans so theres plenty if fresh air in the case so I figured this would work better.


----------



## anubis1127

Hi, I have a Phenom II x2 550 BE that unlocks all 4 cores, and seems to be stable. In the past I've run prime95 blend for a few hours, no issues.

I recently put a new HSF on, and today I wanted to do some OC'ing. I wanted to run as x2 so I could monitor the temperatures better. I seem to be able to push it to 3.9Ghz @ 1.472V. I'm running prime still so time will tell.


----------



## raisethe3

No prob, I see. I have the same case as well. But I assume 3 intakes meaning 2 front and 1 side for video card? I have that same setup as well. Just wonder if it would be cool enough when pairing the DK to run a 4ghz overclock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
Sorry I missed this.

Im only using the 1 fan that came with the cooler and I have it pulling in cool air rather than blowing hot out. My case has 3 intake fans so theres plenty if fresh air in the case so I figured this would work better.


----------



## sub50hz

Well, picked up a dented-box 555 today from Microcenter. It doesn't unlock, but Prime has been running for 3 hours at 3.91GHz @ 1.35Vcore. Pretty chilly in here though, load temps are only 22-23C for the time being, I'm hoping to see at least 4.0-4.1GHz by tomorrow night, then onto the NB overclocking.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Anyone heard of this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103887

Its the Phenom II X2 560BE with a slight bump in speed of 3.3Ghz. Should be no surprise seeing this chip hit 4ghz+

Discuss people, lol.

Wow what a rip off.


----------



## redhat_ownage

can i get in on this??
Clock speed 5136
FSB x Multi 214x24
Vcore 1.7V
RAM speed 1140 4-5-5-15
NB speed 3210
HT Link 1710
Motherboard DFI LP DK 790FXB M2RSH
Cooling method DICE


----------



## sub50hz

redhat, what method are you using to cool the RAM?


----------



## Lark888

5GHz? at 1.7v - Whew!!!


----------



## TheBigChris

Clock speed - 3.825 GHZ
FSB x Multi - 225 x 17
Vcore - 1.45V
RAM speed - 1500
NB speed - 2475
HT Link - 2025
Motherboard - Asus M4A79XTD Evo
Cooling method - Artic Pro Rev Cooler

CPU-Z


----------



## 13321G4

Got a new nice stable OC
Clock speed 3720 X3








FSB x Multi 240 x 15.5
Vcore 1.520
RAM speed 640 (1280) (stupid OCZ) 6-6-6-15-21-1
NB speed 2640
HT Link 1920
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

comments?


----------



## magicmike

Just toying around over break, I have the 555BE unlocked to an x4 completely stable, didn't even have to add voltage. Small OC right now to 3.5 but under load it only gets up to 46°C with my Hyper 212+ so i'm going top push it harder over the next week or so.


----------



## Divineman

I just oc my new pc and it's like:

But i dunno how to change my multiplier from 15.5 to higher ;s in my bios its the highest step...any comments about it?


----------



## braindrain

You can only increase your multiplier if it's a Black Edition. If it is and you still can't you might need to update your BIOS for your motherboard or change a setting in the BIOS.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Divineman*


I just oc my new pc and it's like:

But i dunno how to change my multiplier from 15.5 to higher ;s in my bios its the highest step...any comments about it?


The C3's aint Black Editions, only the C2's were BE's with Unlocked Multi's.

The plus side with the C3, you'll likely get 4Ghz outta it, C2's usually struggled to pass 3.8.


----------



## braindrain

My 560 is a C3 and its Black Edition. Are only the 550 C3's NOT Black Edition?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *braindrain*


My 560 is a C3 and its Black Edition. Are only the 550 C3's NOT Black Edition?


Yeah that's fine mate, only the 545 (C2 & C3) and 550 C3 are non-BE.
The 555 replaced the 550 C3 for being a BE.

The 555, 560 and 565 are all Black Editions, you're golden.









The place he got it from probably advertised it as a BE model is all, as most people thought that everything over a 545 was guaranteed a BE.








Plus alot of places use BE boxes as an advertising photo, which is misleading to many. If it's a BE Box in your hands, and it says Black Edition in your BIOS and CPU-Z, you're alrighty.


----------



## The Sandman

Is anyone adding these? If so count me in please.
Cpu runs 31-32c idle and max with 24 hrs of Prime95 at 38-39c.

555 x2 BE
4043MHz
260.9 x 15.5
1.476 Vcore
1739MHz (7-8-7-24-40-1T)
NB @ 2869.7 MHz
HT @ 2087MHz
Crosshair IV Formula
Scythe Mugen II Rev B (P/P GT AP-15's)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1497989


----------



## braindrain

Thanks Beardy. I know mine is a Black Edition cos the multiplier is unlocked and sitting at 19. Well that and it came in a black box. True about some site miss labeling and miss advertising them tho.


----------



## Divineman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain;11842374*
> You can only increase your multiplier if it's a Black Edition. If it is and you still can't you might need to update your BIOS for your motherboard or change a setting in the BIOS.


yeah my CPU is a 550 Black Edition, so i should have unlocked a multi, but i haven't ;s whatever i have 3,71 at 4 core processor but i bought 2core and 3.1 clock so i'm happy for that....i wonder if gigabyte post new bios for my mobo in future i could change my multiplier for this CPU....thx for advices mates


----------



## braindrain

What revision of your motherboard do you have Divine? What BIOS are you running?


----------



## Divineman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain;11849202*
> What revision of your motherboard do you have Divine? What BIOS are you running?


GA-MA770T-UD3 rev.1.4 Bios: ASI - ver F8


----------



## 13321G4

I've got the UD3P with F8 and my clock is unlocked, no problem!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Divineman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


I've got the UD3P with F8 and my clock is unlocked, no problem!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


So? I dont understand how you wanted to help me with that reply ;P
I have UD3 without "P" and clock is 15.5 ;s


----------



## braindrain

What Roland means (I think) is that your motherboard's are practically the same (and aside from the P in the name I don't see a difference in the two). So your CPU multiplier should be unlocked. Are you 100% sure its a Black Edition? As EvoBeardy said the C3 550's (more recent) chips are not Black Edition. How long have you had it for?


----------



## 13321G4

I checked and i'm actually running version F10.
I posted because i found it very odd that gigabyte would not develop a bios that unlocks the multiplier for you mobo but would for mine. My multiplier with a much older bios version, updated only for proper core unlock. (needed to be able to lock the 3 but unlock the fourth).

As braindrain said, double check if you have a BE.


----------



## Divineman

I have BE - i bought it about 2 weeks ago...besides i unlock this cpu and now have 4cores. You could be right about bios, becouse for my mobo latest version of bios is F8...maybe later gigabyte add new upgrades for my bios and i will oc my cpu like i want it to







thx for advices mates!


----------



## braindrain

Not sure about that Divine. F8 is probably the last BIOS they doing for the board. And if you only bought it 2 weeks ago then chances are its not a BE. Heck the 550 isn't even listed on AMD's website anymore and the 555 is listed as standard, no Black Edition.


----------



## Axxess+

After nearly 4 months of absence, I now come back!
I just installed my Xigmatek S-1283, over my ****ty Zalman 9700, and god what a difference in noise and performance!
I'm now pushing my overclock, from 3.2Ghz to 3.6Ghz, currently Prime95ing it.
Wish me luck, brothers!

EDIT: After 6 hours of Prime95, I, by my own standards(inb4 rants by everybody, walls of text explaining how it might still be unstable etc.), think it's pretty stable. :3










EDIT EDIT: wow, I meant 6 hours, not 60 lol.


----------



## oomalikoo

is there a tutorial here to unlocking my phenom II 555 BE to quad?


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;11894242*
> is there a tutorial here to unlocking my phenom II 555 BE to quad?


have a look at this

not sure your mobo supports unlocking though

Edit: after a quick google it turns out I'm wrong, your mobo can unlock, good luck.


----------



## raisethe3

Axxess+, nice overclock. How were your temps? Have you thought of pushing it a little further? Your case is good air flow, so I see no reason not to. Unless your ambient temps are high.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra;11894263*
> have a look at this
> 
> not sure your mobo supports unlocking though
> 
> Edit: after a quick google it turns out I'm wrong, your mobo can unlock, good luck.


Thanks.


----------



## Enfluenza

whoa, whoa, whoa!
why isnt there a section in the table for TRI CORE UNLOCKERS?
i am dissapoint.
well anyway, im in dual core right now, and i'll show you my OC i guess








linky


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enfluenza;11894499*
> whoa, whoa, whoa!
> why isnt there a section in the table for TRI CORE UNLOCKERS?
> i am dissapoint.
> well anyway, im in dual core right now, and i'll show you my OC i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linky


Thats pretty much the max I could get to as a dual, I think these chips hit a wall around 3.9


----------



## raisethe3

Its because the 550 aren't the C3 Revisions which are better for overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra;11894543*
> Thats pretty much the max I could get to as a dual, I think these chips hit a wall around 3.9


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;11894585*
> Its because the 550 aren't the C3 Revisions which are better for overclocking.


yeah so ive heard








if AMD doesn't come out with a AM3 compatible bulldozer FX CPU, then i'll buy a 1100T i to squeeze more life out of my CH4


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Axxess+, nice overclock. How were your temps? Have you thought of pushing it a little further? Your case is good air flow, so I see no reason not to. Unless your ambient temps are high.


My temps are pretty stable, something around 37C idle and max 54C load with my S-1283, but I did try to get it further, but it BSODs at boot, whether I add vcore or raise my RAM's timings.
I don't really need more right now, and since my 4870 seemingly *refused* to overclock properly(was stable for 30 minutes on FUR, booted up Polynomial and it black screened, fan'd 100%, so I'm a bit tired of OC'ing right now haha.
3.6 Ghz is pretty great, and the only game that needs it for me is BC2, who runs mighty fine anyway


----------



## Roger117

My 550BE X3 - Turning up as an Athlon while in X3 - Quad core a no go for me :/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589494

Currently overclocked to 3.8Ghz at 1.450V. Going to go for a 3.9-4.0Ghz hopefully.


----------



## Asustweaker

Just froze out my room for a blazing OC. 4.66 ghz baby
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581140


----------



## luckypunk

:bowdown:


----------



## Drew93

Hey guys, recently new to this forum, so bear with me.

Currently I am trying to further overclock my x2 550 BE past the current point.
I have managed to get it stable at 3.7Ghz as you can see below










I am having trouble going beyond this. I have managed to boot windows using 18.5 x 206 with CPU Voltage on 1.512 although it crashes a few minutes into prime 95.

I'm not sure if I should be changing other voltages or frequencies, or what the majority of the voltages do as I can't find anything to tell me the exact definitions of what my mobo's terms mean. Here's a link to the manual for my mobo:

http://www.asus.com.au/product.aspx?P_ID=cf8IZzbU4m6GHKnW&templete=2

On another note, I have noticed that ALL core unlockes I have seen on this chip have been of the "Deneb" codename, where as those that haven't been able to be unlocked (including mine) have been "Callisto". I am thinking that the Deneb models may be the purposely downgraded non faulty versions? Also, all unlocks I have seen on this mobo have been performed on BIOS version 1402. Can anyone confirm this? And if so, would one have more chance of success unlocking using this BIOS version?

Cheers guys, hoping someone can help me push this chip further.


----------



## Shooter116

How likely is it that my board/PSU is the reason I cannot unlock the extra two cores on my 550BE? I almost want to give it another shot with a new setup.. but I'm not sure if it would be worth it or not.


----------



## Paper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593305


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shooter116;11994407*
> How likely is it that my board/PSU is the reason I cannot unlock the extra two cores on my 550BE? I almost want to give it another shot with a new setup.. but I'm not sure if it would be worth it or not.


did you try upping the voltage a bit? its not always a guarantee to unlock, some get lucky and can either have a fully stable x3/x4 and other dont

now for my contribution, phenom II x2 550be unlocked to a x4 b50 running stable at 3.5ghz


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12016141*
> did you try upping the voltage a bit? its not always a guarantee to unlock, some get lucky and can either have a fully stable x3/x4 and other dont


Yup.. all the way up to 1.5V at stock clocks. Briefly tried to unlock as a Tri-core but I don't know if I was doing that right with all the per-core/all cores jazz. I want a wonder chip lol


----------



## luckypunk

set ACC to hybrid and all cores to auto, if your voltage is that high and you arent stable then it may simply be that you didnt get a lucky chip


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Yup.. all the way up to 1.5V at stock clocks. Briefly tried to unlock as a Tri-core but I don't know if I was doing that right with all the per-core/all cores jazz. I want a wonder chip lol


How did you try a tri-core? By enabling 3 cores only in msconfig? remember you've than got a 75% chance of getting your faulty core.

Try downloading amd-overdrive. It allows you to specifically choose which cores you want. Thats how I disabled my 3rd core but enabled my 4th.

Good luck.


----------



## luckypunk

sorry if this has been asked alot but why exactly does amd disable 2 (usually) good cores?


----------



## evilferret

Probably because at stock settings the chip will fail (as a quad core) before warranty was over.


----------



## norm360

My 550 unlocks all 4 cores @ 1.45vcore and runs Prime95 Small FFT stable, but as soon as I run Blend it instantly freezes. Why is this?

Should I think about replacing my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-M720-US3)?

I can't get it to run stable in a 3 core mode either (with either Core 2 or Core 3), it still freezes in Prime95 Blend test after about 10 minutes. Shouldn't it report back an error instead of freezing if the CPU was at fault?


----------



## 13321G4

I'm guessing ram problems. Try 'loosening' your timings and lowering the ram clock. Also adding some vRam might help.


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norm360;12029095*
> My 550 unlocks all 4 cores @ 1.45vcore and runs Prime95 Small FFT stable, but as soon as I run Blend it instantly freezes. Why is this?
> 
> Should I think about replacing my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-M720-US3)?
> 
> I can't get it to run stable in a 3 core mode either (with either Core 2 or Core 3), it still freezes in Prime95 Blend test after about 10 minutes. Shouldn't it report back an error instead of freezing if the CPU was at fault?


also check the ram voltage
look up your memory and see what its timings and voltage should be
then set them in bios


----------



## Kryton

Just starting to really figure this chip out.

It's a 555 BE fully unlocked - I haven't ran a stability test yet but the chip shows promise.
All relevant info should be in the screenie. I've also noted it's yet to go over 29C under load at this point but H2O for cooling does help. I'll see about running a stability test and post up soon to see if it passes at these settings. If not, I'll tweak until it does.

EDIT: Got it up to 4.1 with less than 1.40v's:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600221

I also did some testing and can say while it browses the web and such this way, it won't run under a real load applied to it such as WPrime using all 4 cores to do the run.

Now it's time to tweak and get it _stable_.


----------



## norm360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


I'm guessing ram problems. Try 'loosening' your timings and lowering the ram clock. Also adding some vRam might help.


Thanks for the advice. I had no success with that.

But I did however get a new motherboard (Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P), and I have been able to unlock all 4 cores on the 550 at stock volts and it's stable on Prime95 & IntelBurnTest so far.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *norm360*


Thanks for the advice. I had no success with that.

But I did however get a new motherboard (Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P), and I have been able to unlock all 4 cores on the 550 at stock volts and it's stable on Prime95 & IntelBurnTest so far.


Nice Board ^^
Sounds good, I wish the best of luck and lots of fun squeezing performance out of that chip.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## Shooter116

No more trying to unlock for me, maybe I'll hold off on buying a new CPU and see if I can unlock it with my new board first. I'm keeping it here since it's 12 hours stable P95 blend and 9 passes of MT86+.


----------



## luckypunk

im having trouble getting over 3.5ghz, i tried raising the voltage to 1.4v and the ram to +.1v (dont know exact number, i think its 1.8/1.9) but my computer will still restart after running prime 95 for 20 or so minutes., at full load i get about 50*c so i know i still have breathing room temperature wise


----------



## norm360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shooter116;11994407*
> How likely is it that my board/PSU is the reason I cannot unlock the extra two cores on my 550BE? I almost want to give it another shot with a new setup.. but I'm not sure if it would be worth it or not.


It could well be your board, only the UD3P version is rated up to 140w TDP which is what this CPU requires.

Try running small FFT test with Prime95, as I was able to run that stable with my Gigabyte M720-US3, but on blend it would fail due to not enough power I suspect.


----------



## noahhova

Club members those of you with a x555 and a similar if not the same motherboard, I was wondering what people were having more success with when OC'ing these chips. Will I get better results increasing multipliers on NB and CPU frequency or increasing the bus frequency to increase both?

Now by better results i don't just mean max clock speeds, I'm also including temps because i don't have the best after market cooler and i don't want my CPU much above 50 C at load. For example if I just up the multi to x18 on my CPU with 1.4v to VCore, at load i get 43 C now.

Right now I'm just trying to get the best out of my CPU and NB frequencies then i will move to RAM and GPU after. I have figured out how I am going to test each setting I do i just want to know which way is the best to start OC'ing the multi or the bus frequency. Any help and incite would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## noahhova

bump


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


im having trouble getting over 3.5ghz, i tried raising the voltage to 1.4v and the ram to +.1v (dont know exact number, i think its 1.8/1.9) but my computer will still restart after running prime 95 for 20 or so minutes., at full load i get about 50*c so i know i still have breathing room temperature wise


I was stuck at 3.5GHz also, I today went at it again, I increased my CPU-NB to 1.22, VCore at 1.425 and NB to 1.209 and passed 3.6 with 2400MHz NB.

I had trouble stabilizing at 3770MHz Core though, my CPU-NB won't go passed 1.327 for some reason.

I stabilized temporarily at 3710 @1.482v (1.372v CPU-NB)with 2600MHz NB @1.223v.

I was gonna lower the voltages to find a completely stable at minimum voltages but got bored, so I'll finish that tomorrow.

I might try and push for 3.8GHz+ again, but it's a C2 545 and running all four cores, so 3.7GHz with a 2.6GHz NB X4 I really won't complain about if that's all I can get.









I'm also not willing to exceed 1.5v, even though at 3.77 @1.492 (showed max 1.528v in CPU-Z) I just hit 50c under Prime95 testing.


----------



## Akro45

Was part of that X2 500 series club and just joined the site. Thought I would say hi!


----------



## mirrormask

Im running stable on my 550 BE at 4.2ghz @ 1.6v. Survived 24 hours+ on prime 95. Temp never rose above 45c on full load prime95 (OC push)

I dropped back down to 1.5v for a stable 4.1ghz over clock full load at 40c max temp.

Cooling case. V9 black edition, twin 23cm fans
H50 water cool with additional fan for push pull for radiator.
dual frontal 120mm fans.
Case temp stable 30c

If you dont know yet for the H50 water cooling setup, adding a second 120mm fan in a push/pull manner, pulling air from out of the case into the case will drop your temps by a good bit and allow for higher overclocks.

On a 550 BE. to hit a stable 4.2ghz all i did was push multi to x21 from x16.5 and raise the voltage to 1.6 using easytune6. I didnt need to change any other settings.

For a 1.5v stable oc to 4.1ghz. x20.5 from x16.5 will do the trick


----------



## k1ngf1sher

Hi,

my 550BE(0941APMW) is running on a N68C-S UCC unlocked to 4c, but
at moment only @3GHz 1.275V primestable 12h+ because i'm
worrying of frying my board! has anyone experiences with
that kind of board? How far can i push it without killing it?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Here's my info and stuff.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711951

And I'll add a pic too.







I ran Cinebench 11.5 as a test and it stated perfectly stable. Unfortunately the added two cores wouldn't unlock stably until the chip was at the max voltage of 1.55v.







So I opted to push it to 4GHz. I managed 3.8GHz by the pic and I've just gotten lazy since I wanted to game on it right away.









And yes... I am running XP with a GTX 470.


----------



## costindinu

I successfully managed to unlock the processor is perfectly stable on prime 95 oc-ed to 3.6GHz and 18x Multiplier 1.4v
The problem is that sometimes the PC starts a sec and then stop 3 times out of 10 i think ... and will not start unless psu power cable is reintroduced,when it starts is dual core and after restart it goes back to quad.
what is the problem?..pls help


----------



## bayourebel

Is this the best I can do overclocking. I just did the turbo evo on motherboard and got this overclock. My cpu is not a black ed so I cant change multiplier I know but what about fsb and voltage. My idle temps now are 28 c and load around in the 40s. Thanks
Clock speed 3742Mhz
FSB x Multi 240.8 x 15.5
Vcore 1.38
RAM speed 1600 Mhz
NB speed 1926.4
HT Link 1926.4
Motherboard asus M4A89GTD PRO
Cooling method corsair h50


----------



## silt96

Count me in!!
Phenom II x2 555 3Cores on(4th is failed...)

Core 4007,9 Mhz
FSB * Multi 210 x 19
Vcore 1.344 V
RAM 700 Mhz
NB 2000
HT 2700
Motherboard ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
Cooling CoolerMaster V6GT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1704474


----------



## Davidsen

*Clock speed:* 4014MHz
*FSB x Multi:* 259 x 15.5
*Vcore:* 1.56v
*RAM speed:* Around 510MHz
*NB speed:* 2590MHz
*HT Link:* 2000+ MHz
*Motherboard:* M4A78 Pro
*Cooling method:* Corsair H50 P/P

Fails Prime95 and linx tests @4014MHz, but stable enough to play games and pass benchmarks.


----------



## Davidsen

Didn't think i could get it this high


----------



## Davidsen

Another Superpi run:
4247MHz @1.536v - NB: 2740MHz @1.4v - HT: 2740MHz @1.3v

1M Calculation: 16.255s
Temps: Subzero @idle and +1C during calculation.

Only managed to get it stable enough to run 1M calc. @4247 with this:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

For beginners you may want to checkout this overclocking guide.


----------



## dubbs

I recently bought a phenom 2 x2 550 and have it running at 3.7ghz currently.

When i tried to unlock the other 2 cores i got BSODs on startup any ideas?

using asus M4N68T-M LE V2 motherboard.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Another Superpi run:
4247MHz @1.536v - NB: 2740MHz @1.4v - HT: 2740MHz @1.3v

1M Calculation: 16.255s
Temps: Subzero @idle and +1C during calculation.

Only managed to get it stable enough to run 1M calc. @4247 with this:










lol you crazy mofo! That's giving me ideas


----------



## Kynes

Hi, New here! Thanks for all the great info in these forums. I haven't overclocked since my Athlon Xp2100 days. just recently put this build together.

CPU: Phenom II X2 BE 555(Unlocked to 4 cores @ 4.00 GHZ 250fsb x 16multi 1.42v)
MOBO: Gigabyte UD3H 880GA
RAM: Kingston Hyper X Genesis DDR3 1600mhz @ 1666mhz 8-8-8-23
PSU: Corsair 600w Gaming Series
VID: MSI 5770
HSF: Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with second CM fan in push/pull( same one that came with the HSF)
Temps: Idle @ 23~30C [email protected] 40~45C( under prime95) Gaming usually never breaks 36C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832564

I'm impressed all round paid $90 for CPU and $35 for the cooler. I've had a blast ocing this thing. This is by far the best all round oc for me. I can do 270fsb @ 1.5v which is something like 4.3GHZ maybe a little less didn't stay at this for long just seeing how high my fsb would go. Didn't stay here to much voltage for my taste on a 24/7 clock. Now my NB clock I can only do about 2500mhz and then I got to up the voltages like crazy for the littlest gains. So 2500mhz it is. Oh yeah that is stock CPU voltage for me BTW. When I had just the stock cooler it would over heat bad got it under volt to 1.3 @ stock speeds to keep from over heating. So there's a lot of flexibility in this CPU.


----------



## Axxess+

well well well.
I tried to overclock some more, by lowering my multiplier(so my RAM is less of an issue) and raising my bus speed.
Seems pretty stable! (4 hours in Prime95, 1 hour in OCCT)








Temps are currently 41C idle, and still max 54C load. I will probably try to push it further, but beforehand... When I raise my bus speed, it raises my HT Link, too. Is this normal?


----------



## 13321G4

Yes this is normal but not beneficial. Try, by adjusting the ht-link multiplier, to keep it as close to 2000mhz as possible.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## Thanos1972

CPU: Phenom II X2 BE 555(Unlocked to 4 cores @ 4.20 GHZ 200fsb x 21multi 1.42.8v)
MOBO: Asus M4A87TD EVO
RAM: Kingston Hyper X Blu DDR3 1600mhz @ 1600mhz 8-8-8-24
PSU: OCZ Stealth2Xtreme 600W
VID: 6950 Unlocked to 6970 950/1375
HSF: Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with second CM fan in push/pull (same one with the Utgard case fans and one 40mm modded to the base)
Case: Xigmatek Utgard -->4x120mm +1x170mm+1x92mm fans

Stable as a rock.passed 4 hours occt Linpack maxed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868742


----------



## masonkian

what would be better ?

x2 555 @4.2ghz
or
x2 555 1 unlocked core so [email protected]


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

I really don't need to go back and do this and this, so here is my CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1932896


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;14190748*
> what would be better ?
> 
> x2 555 @4.2ghz
> or
> x2 555 1 unlocked core so [email protected]


3.9Ghz Tri Core.

You would have an X2 720 I believe if you unlocked an extra core.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masonkian*


what would be better ?

x2 555 @4.2ghz
or
x2 555 1 unlocked core so [email protected]


As above, there won't be a significant increase in actual performance, from 3.9 to 4.2, whereas the extra performance of another core @3.9 overall, will by far outweigh the extra frequency.


----------



## GhostFacePLM24

Hello everybody.
This is my first post on this forum . I'll be starting thread about some issue i am having with unlocking my X2 555 BE as well.
I am newbie at overclocking .

Currently running X2 555 BE at 4018 @ 1.36V
Prime it 7 hours without error .
NB is 2600 MHZ .
My question is , is NB frequency low for my cpu clock ??


----------



## 2thAche

My latest OC, I haven't done much with AMD in the last few years but it turned out decent. B55 fully unlocked ($79, Microcenter) Asus M4A79XTD Evo ($40 open box, NewEgg) G-Skill blue Ripjaws 1600 7-8-7-24 2x2GB ($45, 'Egg) Corsair 800W PSU ($40 refurb, Microcenter) Corsair H5O ($49, refurb, Microcenter) in HAF 922 with 2x160GB RAID 0 SATA 3 and 2xGTX260 hacked on with SLIPatch. Took some tuning to get CnQ working but got it stable, idles at 916MHz/1.076V:


























Not a bad rig for the money spent.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostFacePLM24;14458956*
> Hello everybody.
> This is my first post on this forum . I'll be starting thread about some issue i am having with unlocking my X2 555 BE as well.
> I am newbie at overclocking .
> 
> Currently running X2 555 BE at 4018 @ 1.36V
> Prime it 7 hours without error .
> NB is 2600 MHZ .
> My question is , is NB frequency low for my cpu clock ??


I can run my backup machine which has a PHII x2 555 at the same CPU OC and max NB Freq is just over 2800MHz for me. No yours is not too low at all, 2600-2800MHz seems to be the max with a C3.

I'd be doing some stress testing if all you've done so far is 7 hrs of prime95. Here's a real good reason http://www.overclock.net/13127125-post23.html
And in case you wanted to read the entire thread it can be found here http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/990229-stress-testing-warning.html


----------



## suicideidiot321

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1943141

this is where im at now. Im gonna continue to work on it, but all ive figured out is the multiplier. I dont want to rely on the multi, so where should i start tweaking other settings?


----------



## naytreeee

Hey everyone! love the community here, very helpful. Im new to overclocking. I was wondering if this looks good? I've been running prime95 for a couple of hours and still going. And I was wondering why it says 199.57 x 20. I know i set it as 200 under bios...









Thank YOU!


----------



## Enfluenza

ahem what about the 550BE that has a crippled core and can only do tri?
i feel left out









cant wait for that SEX core bulldozer. my poor B50 X3 necks lots of games and it needs waaay more voltage to be stable these days -__-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944320


----------



## naytreeee

^^ I have a crippled core too, I just use 2 though


----------



## NoGuru

I'm looking for a used 555, let me know if you want to get rid of it?

I'm in a hurry too, have to buy in the next few days.


----------



## neurotix

Add me please...

Phenom II X4 555 BE
Clock speed - 4017mhz
FSB x Multi - 200 x 20
Vcore - 1.5v
RAM speed - DDR3 1333mhz
NB speed - 2400mhz
HT Link - 2000mhz
Motherboard - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
Cooling method - Air - Scythe Samurai ZZ
CPUZ- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022869
Prime95 12 hrs - http://postimage.org/image/gmmhe0hw/


----------



## NoGuru

Almost forgot, found one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967848


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Hi all. Just got my 555 going.

Clock speed 4219mhz
FSB x Multi 200 x 21
Vcore 1.464
RAM speed 1333
NB speed 2600
HT Link 2000
Motherboard ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3
Cooling method Stock HSF from a 1055T


----------



## jordo_123

i just finnished my build and unlocked my phenom ii x2 565 to a quad without having to increase the voltage http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052621


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordo_123;15353472*
> i just finnished my build and unlocked my phenom ii x2 565 to a quad without having to increase the voltage http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052621


That is surely a good sign! Congrats!









FWIW, for just over two years now I've been running a X2-550(C2) unlocked to X4 @ 3.5GHz (206x17), NB multiplier, etc, and all voltages are set to defaults, Cool n Quite and C1E are both enabled, its been rock solid stable.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mastersnoop

4544 Mhz with an CNS9700


----------



## Groghall

Hey guys, loving this forum.

Would like to join this group.
here be my CPU Z result
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2152259

Any extra advice would be great, mines a x2 565 BE all core unlocked


----------



## Mithral

Been playing with a 550BE for the most part of two years.

1. I cannot unlock the extra cores.

2. I cannot OC more than 3.6Ghz and remain stable. Doesn't matter what I do. 3.7Ghz is pretty stable, but will eventually crash. 3.8Ghz appears stable, but intense gaming will kill it.

Maybe my Gibabyte 790xt MoBo just isn't the best for unlocking or OCing. I tried several BIOS versions as well.

My best stable and efficent OC is:
3.6Ghz
200 x 18
Vcore 1.4v
(actually pretty stable at stock volts running 3.6 Ghz, but bump it up anyway)
RAM OCZ Gold 1600 (8.8.8.24)
HT at 2000
SilenX Cpu Cooler - 120mm Fan.

I figure a stable HT and RAM speeds at relative design maximums is just as important in the equation as raw CPU speed. I could speed up the CPU a bit by dropping HT link and RAM speed, so as to increas FSB speed. But why throttle HT and RAM for an extray 200 Ghz in CPU? (The OCZ ram is factory OC'd to 1600 so going faster with that ram isn't very successful.) I could speed with significante Voltage boosts, but quickly lose processor/energy efficency.

Lesson Learned:

1. Don't assume every AMD BE chip will OC to the max specs. noted in web forums.

2. Don't assume every AMD chip has a good chance of Unlocking to more cores.

3. If you want a 4 core chip, buy a 4 core chip. Don't buy a 2 core with hope it will become a stable 4 core chip.

So, why did I buy the 550BE instead of the 9555BE, back in the day? Pure price. 955s where running about $250, 940s about $190, and the 550 about $100.

Got mine on a huge return special for $75.

2xCore CPU that is stable at 3.6Ghz for $75 in 2009 was a really good deal, and is still a fair deal in 2011.

I'd like to upgrade to a 4 core chip, but cost-benefit just isn't there yet.


----------



## Mithral

And, yes, I did try the alternative of boosting FSB while reducing Multiplier. Had little to no luck with that.

My CPU likes the stock settings and tollerates an 18 multiplier. So I've stuck with 200x18 at 3.6Ghz and having solid stable performance with no hiccups for over a year now. Nothing I've tried, no new ideas, have made any difference.


----------



## Chalbe

Ive got phenom Ii x2 555 and my mobo is asus m4a78lt-m le.Unlocked the extra cores easily but didnt see any increase in performance.is something wrong here?please reply


----------



## Chalbe

Ive got phenom Ii x2 555 and my mobo is asus m4a78lt-m le.Unlocked the extra cores easily but didnt see any increase in performance.Is something wrong here?o and ive got a 250W psu lol.please reply guys need help badly


----------



## jsc1973

I picked up a Phenom II X2 550BE from a closeout at CompUSA in Raleigh a couple of days after Christmas.

After a few days of playing around with it, I've been able to unlock it to an X4 B50 at 3.5 GHz (17.5*200) at 1.46v. Temps are about 38C at idle and 52C under Prime95 with a Hyper 212 Plus. Here's a screenshot of the validation:


----------



## Mithral

jsc1973,

Other than increasing the Vcore to 1.46v, what else did you have to play around with?

I'm looking for clues to what I might be missing in getting mine to unlock.

M.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mithral*
> 
> jsc1973,
> 
> Other than increasing the Vcore to 1.46v, what else did you have to play around with?
> 
> I'm looking for clues to what I might be missing in getting mine to unlock.
> 
> M.


The chip booted right up as an X4. At first, all I did was turn on Advanced Clock Calibration and the ASUS Core Unlocker in the BIOS.

It will actually boot into Windows with all four cores enabled at the stock voltage. However, I soon discovered that it would BSOD if the processor was put under any kind of heavy load. I had to go all the way to 1.46 in order to get it to run stable as an X4 under Prime95.

It will boot at 3.7 GHz at as little as 1.40, but it won't stay stable. If I were willing to go over 1.5v, I could probably get 3.7 stable, but I'm not willing to do that. It does more than everything I need it to at 3.5.

I should add that this 550BE is a fairly late production chip (2011 week 21), and AMD by that time were probably just down-binning perfectly functional X4s as a matter of course. You said yours is more than two years old, and it's probable that yours just has two cores with defects that make them unusable.


----------



## awil95

*Clock speed*- 3762MHzz
*FSB x Multi*- 250x15
*Vcore*- 1.45v
*RAM speed*-836MHz
*NB speed*- 2508MHz
*HT Link*- 2000MHz
*Motherboard*- ASUS M5A97
*Cooling method*- Cooler Master Hyper 101A

I have a AMD Phenom x2 565 3.4GHz Stock. I am now running it at a AMD Phenom II x4 B65 3.76GHz. Here are some pics... This thing runs hot with Prime95 just after a few minutes. 100% stable. I have ran Prime95 for more than 24 hours to ensure this. I can not go higher as my temps will not allow me. I currently have a hew Cooler Haster heatsink in the mail ordered from Newegg. Here are some pics.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2302175


----------



## chaosdude

I have a 565 Black Edition at 4.0GHz stable


----------



## chaosdude

with 1.5V


----------



## xxdmxx

Clock speed: 3465 MHz
FSB x Multi: 210 MHz x 16.5
Vcore: 1.408
RAM speed: 840 Mhz
NB speed: 2100 MHz
HT Link: 2100 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar (Can't remember)
Cooling method: Stock cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303273


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosdude*
> 
> I have a 565 Black Edition at 4.0GHz stable


Could you give me the numbers you have set to achieve this? i am at 3.99GHz and when i raise the frequency up 1 it crashes. lol maybe i need to raise my voltage?
here is what i have. I am also unlocked to a quad core.

*Clock speed*- 3991MHz
*FSB x Multi*- 204x19.5
*Vcore*- 1.45v
*RAM speed*-682MHz
*NB speed*- 2046MHz
*HT Link*- 2046MHz
*Motherboard*- ASUS M5A97
*Cooling method*- Cooler Master Hyper N520

any ideas how to reach 4.0?


----------



## Thanos1972

Put your vcore to 1.475 and try again.


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> Put your vcore to 1.475 and try again.


When i try to raise the CPU voltage even the slightest bit it start force closing programs and random services and then shuts down







.... how would raising the voltage cause that?


----------



## tufgriz

555 BE 4th core unstable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249872


----------



## brownpride1986

i got a amd phenom OC 3.7ghz stable and have had it up to 4ghz for about 30 min this with just about stock cooling i am about to lap my cpu and heatsink before i ad a water cooling system just to see what this cpu is capable of


----------



## Axxess+

I'm back... again! And this time it's for good. I redid my previous overclock to 3.6Ghz, and enabled CNQ and C1E. My poor chip had a hellish 3 years of existence(where she pretty much folded 24/7 for long periods of time). I'll try to make it last a bit, and since my overclock is stable, there is no reason for me to skimp on that. Plus, I now have 32C idle haha.


----------



## Pureblack

Clock speed: 3926.02 MHz
FSB x Multi: 200 MHz x 19.5
Vcore: 1.504 v
RAM speed: 800 Mhz
NB speed: 2400 MHz
HT Link: 2000 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA990FX UD3 Rev. 1.1
Cooling method: Cooler Master V8


----------

